# MTB Reutlingen/Tübingen



## alböhi (16. März 2006)

hallo freunde der berge und des geländes,

MTB-Treff Tübingen: Freitag 18.00 Neckarbrücke/Touristinfo
Schönbuchrunde/2h +-? und Einkehr zum Schluss*?* 

happy trails und kommet zahlreich
gruss andreas







danke für das motto an monsterQtreiber[/QUOTE]tschüss winter


----------



## plusminus (16. März 2006)

Hi!
An die Neckarbrücke komme ich auf jeden Fall. Je nach Streckenwahl setze ich mich dann früher oder später ab. Beim anschließenden Einkehren bin ich sicherlich net dabei. Verschwitzt in ne Kneipe und danach noch weiterkurbeln is net so meins. Das können wir im Sommer mal machen, da holt man sich net so schnell ne Erkältung!

Gruß und bis Freitag abend! Der Akku lädt schon.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. März 2006)

@andreas

no problem  das "Werk" stammt leider nicht von mir, so begabt bin ich nicht  Danke für die Einladung, ich würde gerne mitfahren, hab aber leider einen geschäftlichen Termin  Wenn der allerdings ausfällt komme ich. Wenn nicht klappt es sicher in den nächsten Wochen mal  

Grüßle von dr'albra
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## alböhi (18. März 2006)

*heute samstag 14.00 in tü treff neckarbrücke/touristinfo*
2-3 h GA ( in der sonne neckarbegleittrail rauf und radweg runter - oder so )
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (19. März 2006)

Ja also die ersten beiden Touren waren doch mal recht nett möchte ich behaupten ;-)
Weiter so. Ich bin jetzt für die nächste Zeit wieder in BB, werde aber mit Sicherheit auch immer wieder in TÜ vorbeischaun. Kommt halt drauf an wie ich ab Anfang April arbeiten muss....
So und jetzt hol ich mir ordentlich Winterpokalpunte ab die sich von Freitag bis gerade angesammelt haben.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. März 2006)

Kann mich Alex (FALSCH: Er heist Axel !!! ) nur anschließen  Vor allem die Samstags-Tour, im Schönbuch konnte man(n) sich so richtig schön dreckig machen  




			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> ...So und jetzt hol ich mir ordentlich Winterpokalpunte ab die sich von Freitag bis gerade angesammelt haben.....
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



hab ich auch gerade gemacht, der Platz 200 ist geknackt    

Grüße von der Alb
Martin


----------



## plusminus (19. März 2006)

AXEL, ich heiß immer noch Axel!!  

Ich hab vorhin mal den 150er Platz geknackt. Dann ist Dein Ziel mit den 200 ja schonmal erreicht. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich durch meine Kompensationswoche net allzuviel Plätze verliere. Ich vertraue mal auf den zum Wochenende angekündigten Regen  
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (20. März 2006)

heute montag 13.00 in tü treff neckarbrücke/touristinfo 3h GA 

ich nehm mal die schaufel im rucksack mit, falls ich wieder durchs schneebuch muss 

gruss andie winterpokalfahrer


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. März 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> AXEL, ich heiß immer noch Axel!!



OK, sorry  

Kompensation hab ich diese Woche auch, wird mich wohl wieder aus den top 200 kicken


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2006)

Das müsste doch jetzt auch die letzte Woche vom Winterpokal sein oder? Von der ersten vollen November Woche bis zur letzten vollen Märzwoche..... Die nächste Woche, KW 13, geht ja bis in den April hinein.....

@ndreas: Sind die ADFCler jetzt auch schon mal informiert worden, dass man sein Zweirad wieder in Schuss bringen sollte für die neue Saison? Das nächste mal will ich mehr Leute an der Neckarbrücke sehen  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (20. März 2006)

jetzt is frühling! heut nachmittag konnte ich mich halbnackt an der wurmlinger kapelle sonnen - und am hirschauer weiher war auch schon a´ mädl mit der isomatte in der sonne gelegen.

@xel : ich glaub die du meinst sind katholisch - die stehen erst ostern auf 

happy trails and good kompensation - ich fahr morgen au´d alb.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (20. März 2006)

Hast Du Urlaub oder was????
Ich werd am Mittwoch wohl auch wieder bei der Daimlerrunde mitfahren.... Ich hoff mal, dass es dann net schifft....
Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. März 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Urlaub oder was????
> Ich werd am Mittwoch wohl auch wieder bei der Daimlerrunde mitfahren.... Ich hoff mal, dass es dann net schifft....
> Gruß
> Axel



Hey, ich dachte Du hast diese Woche Kompensation ??? OK, ich hab gestern auch nicht pausiert und meine Mittagspause dem Winterpokal geopfert  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## plusminus (21. März 2006)

Ja. Aber Kompensation heißt ja nicht nichts tun sondern nur vermindertes Training...... Die Woche stehen schon so 5h aufm Trainingsplan, da werden am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich 2-3 draufgehen. Dafür mach ich heute nix.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MoreFun34 (21. März 2006)

Hi zusammen,

Neckarbrücke Tübingen klingt sehr gut, würde  mich gerne mal dazu gesellen.

Aber wie schauts mit Eurer Kondition und dem Unterholzgewühle aus?
Bin eher Anfänger mit begrenzter Winterrestkondition ...

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen!

LG
Matthias


----------



## µ_d (22. März 2006)

ich bin im winter auch nicht viel gefahren...
außerdem arbeite ich im verdammten schichtdienst...
also iast mit regelmäßigkeit nix zu machen. aber ich würde gerne mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## alböhi (22. März 2006)

hallo freunde der berge und des geländes,

herzlich willkommen. dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der im winter nicht viel im sattel gesessen ist. der freitag ist jetzt regelmässig - wohin und wielang entscheiden wir gemeinsam.

@ mü d : poste doch kurzfristig wenn du lust und zeit hast nen treff. das klappt hier im forum ganz gut.

@ winterpokalfahrer : bitte noch ein paar worte der motivation für wiedereinsteiger. 

gruss vom schneebedecktem rossberg sendet andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. März 2006)

@ 28zöller: OK

@ all: Fahren in der Gruppe macht einfach mehr Laune  als immer alleine seine Runden zu drehen. Wenn es darum geht wer der schnellste ist oder die beste Downhill-Technik hat fahren wir Rennen. Bei der Gruppe geht es darum gemeinsam Spaß zu haben  Ich selbst habe für die Jahreszeit zwar schon einigemaßen Kondition  , dafür fehlt es noch gewaltig an Fahrtechnik  

Also meldet euch oder kommt einfach zum Treffpunkt den 28zöller hier postet. Hier wird keiner "totgefahren" (gelle andreas  )

Grüße
Martin


----------



## plusminus (22. März 2006)

Die Winterpokaler sollen sich hier zu Worte melden? ok dann leg ich mal los.
Auf der Rolle trainieren is nervtotend, laufen gehen macht am Anfang Spaß und wird dann immer langweiliger. Auf gut Deutsch: Im Winter quält man sich immer nur rum. Lasst es einfach sein  
AAAAAAAAAABER: Sobald die ersten richtigen Sonnenstrahlen rauskommen und der Schnee zurückgeht solltet ihr euch sofort aufs Radl schwingen sonst verpasst ihr was.
Fazit: Wer Ausdauer für Rennen konservieren und aufbauen will muss sich im Winter quälen, der Rest fängt im Frühjahr an und hat dann erst gegen Saisonende seine Topform. Sprich im Septembr & goldenen Oktober ewig lange Touren oder einen Alpencross fahren ist  super.
JETZT ABER AB AUFS RAD!!!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (23. März 2006)

heute treff 16.00 in tü neckarbrücke/touristinfo
1,5 h hw5 ( stockach, wankheim, kusterdingen, K-furt ) über einsiedel, pfrondorf zurück - bei jedem wetter!  

gruss andreas

@ winterpokaler : jeweils  ****  für motivation


----------



## alböhi (23. März 2006)

freitag 18.00 Tübingen MTB-Treff an der Neckarbrücke/Touristinfo
ca 2h GA bei jedem Wetter  

@ winterpokaler : wie wärs mit ner revanche zum letzten freitag? ich hab nun den richtigen abzweig im wald gefunden  und mein GA tempo geht bei euch bestimmt als kompensation durch 

gruss Andreas


----------



## plusminus (23. März 2006)

Muss bis 18 Uhr "arbeiten". Außerdem hab ich von BB-TÜ-BB schon 2 Stunden Kompensation.... Ich werd morgen mal die Strecke zu meiner neuen Arbeit abfahren um mir ausrechnen zu können wann ich aufstehn muss.....
Viel Spaß bei der Freitagsrunde!
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Timo1976 (24. März 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

sehen wir uns nächste Woche wieder beim MTB-Treff in Reutlingen? Nächsten Donnerstag um 18 Uhr Treffpunkt Haus der Jugend

Gruß
Timo


----------



## alböhi (25. März 2006)

sonntag auf´d alb? dirty trail tour? wer fährt mit und postet den treff?

@ timo : genau   freu mich auch schon drauf.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (27. März 2006)

donnerstag mtb-treff reutlingen am haus der jugend museumstr. 18.00

freitag mtb-treff tübingen bei der neckarbrücke/touristinfo 18.00

samstag 10.00 treff reutlingen hbf-rückseite start zu 3-4 h ga incl.ein paar trails

bei jedem wetter   gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (4. April 2006)

*heute 17.00 Reutlingen HBF Rückseite 2,5-3,5 h GA mit Geländeeinlagen*
fährt wer mit? später starten ist machbar.
handynr. können wir per pn tauschen
happy trails gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (6. April 2006)

donnerstag mtb-treff reutlingen am haus der jugend museumstr. 18.00
wer hat lust sich mit uns schmutzig zu machen?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (7. April 2006)

freitag mtb-treff tübingen bei der neckarbrücke/touristinfo 18.00
wie wärs mit dem begleittrail oberhalb des neckars über immenhausen, kusterdingen, neckartenzlingen?

jetzt gehts aber los, sagte der frühling und ...

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. April 2006)

Nette Tour gestern mit Andreas und Christof, etwas Kondition  , etwas Technik  , etwas Schlamm    und zum Abschluss nachts im Wald den Trail runter    

Wie sagt Paulchen Panther: Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage  

Grüße an alle
Martin


----------



## MoreFun34 (10. April 2006)

War leider nicht dabei, zu lange gearbeitet am Freitag. Und Karfreitag wird auch nix, aber dann - dann gehts los !
Schade, hat irre viel Spaß gemacht vorletzten Freitag und ich hätte auch gerne noch mehr von Euch kennen gelernt außer dem Andreas.

Also, bis hoffentlich bald und ohne Schnee.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## alböhi (13. April 2006)

*freitag 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo*

eiersuchen  am neckar - hab ein paar schöne neue trails entdeckt.

gruss andreas

heute 18.00 mtb treff in rt und samstag nachmittag eine tour mit stalle vom forum nürtingen


----------



## Passepartout (19. April 2006)

Salut 28"!

Nachdem Du mir vorletztes Wochenende ja den allerletzten Fahrtechnikschliff verpaßt hast, werde ich es auch mal wagen, mich am Donnerstag in RT als personifiziertes Grupetto an Euch dranzuhängen und den Kontakt zum Besenwagen möglichst lang hinauszuzögern.
Wie lange seit Ihr derzeit denn unterwegs? Brauch' ich eine 400-W-Doppelsonne wie Deine oder reicht meine gestern bei Feinkost-Albrecht erstandene Funzel?

Gruß
Passepartout


----------



## alböhi (19. April 2006)

@ passe-partout : meinst du nur über pässe oder brockhausmässig aus karton geschnittene Umrahmung  ? egal. wenn alle mitmachen würd ich gern den nordrandweg über den gutenberg bis zu den dettinger höllenlöchern fahren. mit rückenwind sind wir dann noch voreinbruch der dunkelheit in rt.
gruss andreas

*donnerstag 18.00 start am haus der jugend museumstr. in reutlingen zu einer traillastigen feierabendrunde - wappnet euch für die dunkle seite der nacht.*


----------



## plusminus (19. April 2006)

an andi: ich weiß ja net, aber bei mir is die Nacht irgendwie immer Dunkel. hehe.
Genug der dummen Bemerkungen. Nächste Woche Freitag werde ich auf jeden Fall am Start sein sollte sich mein Dienstplan nicht ändern. Da können wir dann von mir aus eine richtig dicke Runde fahren. Die muss auch nicht schnell gefahren werden. Ich komme ja eh schon aus BB angefahren.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MoreFun34 (20. April 2006)

Hallo Andreas, morgen (FReitag) 18h Tübingen an der Tourist-Info? Ich bin dabei, vielleicht ja noch ein paar mehr Leute. Diesmal werde ich auch das Licht einpacken. Vielleicht gibts ja ne schöne Runde, das Wetter soll ja noch für viel mehr reichen am Wochenende!
Fährst Du am Samstag wieder mit den Nürtingern?

LG
Matthias


----------



## alböhi (20. April 2006)

@ +- : so arg langsam wirds dann auch nicht - hab schon etwas zugelegt - frag mal martin  

@ matthias : freut mich, das du kommst. über das wochenende können wir morgen sprechen.

freitag 18.00 mtb treff tübingen an der touristinfo.
happy trails - im wald wirds trocken - da können wir wieder blumen pflücken.
gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. April 2006)

Hi,

diesen Freitag kann ich leider nicht mitkommen obwohl ich in der Gegend bin. Bin am Samstag in Münsingen beim Marathon angemeldet, da will ich die Körner nicht am Freitag verschießen  

Freitag nächste Woche könnte schon eher klappen  

@ +-
Er ist wirklich schon einiges schneller geworden ***respekt***

Grüßle von dr'alb ra und viel Spaß  
Martin


----------



## plusminus (20. April 2006)

@ndreas: der Kommentar war auch nicht über Dein Tempo sondern es sind ja Freitags manchmal die unterschiedlichsten Leute dabei.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## derschotte (23. April 2006)

hallole,

kann ich davon ausgehen, das jeden freitag die touren ab tü stattfinden? hab meist nicht die möglichkeit die kurzfristig eingetragenen termine zu lesen.

andy, du sagtest mal was von ner dienstagsrunde. gibt es die noch?


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2006)

servus ricardo,
knie wieder in ordnung? freut mich, das dir wieder gut geht. dienstags haben wir auf donnerstag gelegt. 18.00 museumstr. haus der jugend.
in tü fahren wir sogar, wenns wetter nicht so super ist - wird komischerweise abends immer besser. in rt sowie in tü hat sich ein wirklich netter kern gebildet, der zuverlässig kommt.
ciao bis demnächst gruss andreas


----------



## derschotte (24. April 2006)

supi, 
werd schauen das ich jetzt wieder mit am start bin und regelmässig komm. knie? ach das is scho wieder murks, aber jetzt reicht es mir. will meinen spass im sommer wie im winter und das ist keine zeit für ne weitere op's


----------



## alböhi (27. April 2006)

@ ricardo : kannst du mir eure trainingszeiten für samstag durchgeben?  möchte euch gern mal besuchen. ihr habt ja wieder einiges bewegt.

mtb-treff am freitag 18.00 in tübingen start an der neckarbrücke/touristinfo 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. April 2006)

Wohin geht denn die morgige Tour? Könnte mich eventuell dafür begeistern aber nur wenns richtung Schönbuch geht. Ich sollte um 21 Uhr oder so daheim sein, um 22 Uhr ist pennen angesagt da ich am Sa Frühschicht habe.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## derschotte (27. April 2006)

offzielle trainingszeiten gibt es aktuell noch nicht, da die strecke gesperrt ist. dies gilt für nicht-vereinsmitglieder aber auch für mitglieder. hintergrund ist der, das wir endlich mal alle dazu bewegen wollen zum arbeiten zu kommen. die letzten jahre (kann man scho fast sagen) sieht man immer wieder die gleichen leute am bauen der strecke. merkwürdigerweise kommen plötzlich 5min vor trainingsbeginn genau die leute die man beim arbeitseinsatz bis zum training vermisst hat.
natürlich wird man hin und wieder auch jetzt schon mal jemand fahren sehen. allerdings sind das entweder kiddies die verbotenerweise dort fahren oder der "harte kern" der regelmässig beim bauen dabei ist, der sich das auch mal, in meinen augen völlig zurecht gönnt, sofern er einen schlüssel für unsere neuen schranken hat 

am samstag wird wieder ein arbeitseinsatz sein, bei dem der untere teil der dualstrecke gerichtet, die dirts vermutlich geshapt und auch dem northshore zu weiterem glanz verholfen wird sofern das wetter mitspielt.

sobald es wieder offzielle trainingszeiten gibt, werde ich diese sofort bekanntgeben. mit sicherheit werden sich diese wieder an die alten zeiten anlehnen: di+do: 17-19uhr; sa.15-17 bzw. 17:19uhr (je nach sonne)

infos zur strecke, trainingszeiten finden sich auf www.panzergelaen.de


----------



## alböhi (28. April 2006)

@ ricardo : diese regelung find ich korrekt! danke für die infos. bis bald.

@ +- : klasse, mach doch den schönbuchguide für uns - dann würd ich die gruppe überreden bis 18.45 zur teufelbrücke zu fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. April 2006)

OK, ich bin heute abend dabei . Ich hoffe wir lassen es einigermaßen ruhig   angehen.

cu
Martin


----------



## plusminus (28. April 2006)

Also ich komme um 1800 zur Neckarbrücke. Ich brauch ja noch ordentlich GA-Kilometer. Großartig "führen" werd ich aber net. Wenn wir bis Herrenberg fahren dann würd ich mich von euch trennen währrend ihr den Kantentrail fahrt muss ich schon heim. Trails sind ja ansonsten auch recht rar im Schönbuch.
Mal schaun. Bis um 6e.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## plusminus (28. April 2006)

Hi.
Also bei mir warens am Ende doch noch 60km. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch "so viele" werden.
Die Freitagsrunde wird wohl demnächst falls Zeit vorhanden ist öfters in Angriff genommen. Evtl bilden sich ja wieder 2 Gruppen, obwohl die Leistungsunterschiede heute nicht sonderlich merkbar waren. Ich erinnere mich dann an schwierigere Konstellationen aus dem letzten Jahr  
Gruß
Axel

PS: Vielen Dank nochmal an Andreas für das G'schenk!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. April 2006)

@Pattrik
Der Trail den Du uns gestern gezeigt hast war SEHR LECKER  
Meld Dich im Forum an, kostet nichts  , bringt Spaß  und Du kannst mitschreiben  

@Axel
Hab gestern auch noch ne kleine KA-Runde angehängt (damit ich mein Licht auch einsetzen konnte wenn ich es schon dabei hatte  ) so sind es dann auch 50 km geworden.

@all
hat Spaß gemacht, wir sehen uns ....

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## sirkimba (29. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern angenehm mit euch zu fahren, gerne öffters.

Findet die Reutlinger-Runde heut statt?
Wann/Wo?

gruß
Patrik


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. April 2006)

*Hi Patrik, willkommen im Forum*


----------



## alböhi (29. April 2006)

treff heute sa 15.00 in reutlingen am hauptbahnhof/rückseite
kleine traillastige tour auf`d alb

nun das wort zum freitag:
sowas wie gestern ( wandern im schönbuch ) war nicht im sinne des erfinders. landschaftlich fand ich das tal mit den offengelassenen gärten einmalig und als downhill sogar ... .
klasse war die zweite hälfte. jeder weiss nen schicken weg - das hat nichts mit chicken-way ( an dieser stelle danke patrik - you`re wellcome ) zu tun. wir fahren flott ohne stehenbleiben und diskutieren. bei besonderen anlässen hab ich auch kein problem ein foto fürs familienalbum zu machen  .

gruss andreas

www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (29. April 2006)

Ich fands auch gut, dass jeder was dazu beigetragen hat. Vielleicht sollte man aber doch zu einem Konzept übergehen, dass einer die grobe Runde (die er auch genau im Kopf hat) vorzeichnet und dann spontan erweitert wird falls jemand was kennt. Auch wenn ich nicht so häufig bei der TÜ/RT Runde sein werd wollte ich das trotzdem mal los werden. Wer weiß, vielleicht studier ich ja bald in TÜ und dann werdet ihr nicht nur meine Vorschlage sondern auch mich nicht mehr los  
Gruß
vom Axel der sich demnächst auch gern mal Richtung Alb führen lässt und in Sachen Schönbuch fit ist!


----------



## Nora (4. Mai 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> hallo freunde der berge und des geländes,
> 
> MTB-Treff Tübingen: Freitag 18.00 Neckarbrücke/Touristinfo
> Schönbuchrunde/2h +-? und Einkehr zum Schluss*?*
> ...


tschüss winter [/QUOTE]

trefft ihr euch da jeden Freitag ??? Nora


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Nora  ,

nicht immer alle, aber immer einige   OK, das war jetzt kompliziert  

Ja !

cu
Martin


----------



## sirkimba (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle,

wer lust hat, heute abend auch noch ne Runde zu fahren, ich fahr heute um 18 Uhr ne kleine Feierabend-Runde. Wer lust hat, kann sich ja melden.

Ansonsten bis morgen abend wieder.

Gruß Patrik


----------



## alböhi (4. Mai 2006)

@ patrik : donnerstags ist mt-treff in reutlingen. komm doch rüber.
ansonsten ciao bis morgen in tü.
@ nora : willkommen im club  
gruss andreas

www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html


----------



## plusminus (4. Mai 2006)

Was für ne Tour gibts morgen? In welche Richtung? Hätte Lust mitzufahren. Allerdings nur wenn jemand ne anständige Strecke im Kopf hat wo man net erst anhalten und entscheiden muss.
Achso, um 20:30 sollte ich spätestens wieder an der Teufelsbrücke sein.
Wie wärs: Um 1800 in Tübingen, dann hoch nach Herrenberg, über den Kantentrail nach Entrigen, dann den Trail vom letzten mal und danach trenn ich mich dann wieder von euch.... Sollte zeitlich schon irgendwie hinhaun.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## sirkimba (4. Mai 2006)

Hallöle,

war grad auch Richtung Herrenberg unterwegs.

Von Tübingen nach Unterjesingen, hoch über Parkplatz Hornkopf nach Hohenentringen. Von dort weiter am Sportplatz des TSG Entringen hoch Richtung Ruine Moneck (oder so ähnlich). Dann bin ich umgedreht.

Super Wege da oben zu fahren, genau das Richtige für uns.
Immer am Rand zum Schönbuch entlang.

Der Weg geht bis nach Herrenberg.

@Andreas:
Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren.

@All
Dann bis morgen 18 Uhr.


----------



## plusminus (5. Mai 2006)

@sirkimba: den Trail sollte man aber andersrum fahren ;-) Ich garantiere mal noch nicht, dass ich heute abend am Start bin.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Allerdings nur wenn jemand ne anständige Strecke im Kopf hat wo man net ......
> Wie wärs: Um 1800 in Tübingen, dann hoch nach Herrenberg, über den Kantentrail nach Entrigen, dann den Trail vom letzten mal und danach trenn ich mich dann wieder von euch.... Sollte zeitlich schon irgendwie hinhaun.
> Gruß
> Axel



@ alle : dieser meinung kann ich mich nur anschliessen. wir sind kein wanderverein! ausser wenns mal mächtig viel schnee hat.

bis nachher gruss andreas 

wie wärs mit nem Lactattest? http://www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb/.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (5. Mai 2006)

wann wirds heutzutage eigendlich dunkel?
bei tageslicht würd ich mir das auch mal anschauen...
oder is das nix für pure spaßbiker?


----------



## sirkimba (5. Mai 2006)

@µ_d kommt einfach vorbei und schaus dir an.
Dunkel wird es wohl irgendwo zwischen halb neun und neun.

Und bis um Einbruch der Dunkelheit möchte ich auch wieder daheim sein.


----------



## µ_d (5. Mai 2006)

^^1800 touriinfo?


----------



## plusminus (5. Mai 2006)

Soderle.
Erstmal bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dass ich trotz Ankündigung nicht zum Treffpunkt erschienen bin. Habe dem Andreas kurz vorher noch per SMS abgesagt, ich hoffe, dass das angekommen ist.
Ich hatte noch einige private Sachen zu erledigen, dann kamen noch Halsschmerzen (liegt wohl an der trockenen Klimaluft in der Tankstelle) und Übermüdung (permanent Frühschicht und viel Training ist echt übel) dazu.
Wir sehen uns bestimmt die Tage mal wieder und ich hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Trailtour im Schönbuch.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (6. Mai 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> .......ne schöne Trailtour im Schönbuch.
> Gruß
> Axel



@ axel : die werden wir ein andermal fahren - mit dir als schönbuchguide. gestern, haste was verpasst.  Da hab ich die regie übernommen - neckarbegleittrails rauf und runter - 40/330/18,5  nächsten freitag haben wir einen rammertguide. 

@ alle : heute fahren wir 13.48 mit der ammertalbahn nach herrenberg. dann nach bb und die von dort angekündigte 7-trailertour  mit grillfest am neuen geländer der böblinger truppe. in der nacht mit lichtgeschwindigkeit  nach hause.
weitere mitfahrer willkommen

gruss andreas


----------



## arne83 (6. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Habe mich soeben hier registriert. Ich studiere in Tübingen und suche Leute mit denen man mountainbiken oder rennradeln kann. Alleine macht's ja bekanntlich nicht mal halb so viel Spaß. Ich heiße Arne, bin 23 und wohne in der Tübinger Weststadt.
Da mich mein Bike letzten Sommer zünftig abgeworfen hat, kann ich erst seit ein paar Monaten wieder trainieren. Dementsprechend ist meine Kondition ok aber nicht umwerfend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirkimba (9. Mai 2006)

arne83 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Habe mich soeben hier registriert. Ich studiere in Tübingen und suche Leute mit denen man mountainbiken oder rennradeln kann. Alleine macht's ja bekanntlich nicht mal halb so viel Spaß. Ich heiße Arne, bin 23 und wohne in der Tübinger Weststadt. [...]



Hallo und Willkommen.
Komme auch aus Tü. Vllt fahren wir ja mal zusammen.
Frohes Biken.
Gruß Patrik


----------



## alböhi (10. Mai 2006)

push push auf nach tü zum freitagstreff.

@ arne83 : you´re wellcome. wenn thomas uns ins rammert führt wirds net so heftig.

gruss andreas


----------



## MoreFun34 (11. Mai 2006)

hallo andreas and all,

ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei in tübingen!
freue mich schon und hab heimlich trainiert ... *smile*

wo oder was ist das rammert??

gruss
matthias


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2006)

@ matthias : schön - ist ja wieder biergartenwetter - hast eh noch ein hefe gut bei mir. 

das rammert ist eine hügelkette mit max 560 m höhe. es zieht sich ssw von tübingen zwischen rottenburg und mössingen bis nach rangendingen. 

für diese region gibts sogar spezialisten, die dort schon bodenproben   genommen haben. natürlich auch guides die sich in diesem verwunschenem wald verfahren. ich hoffe das morgen der thomas vorfährt.

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (11. Mai 2006)

@ndreas: Hab ich da eine Anspielung herausgehört  

Gruß vom Axel der diesen und nächsten Freitag garantiert nicht dabei sein wird, die Woche darauf, 26.5., dann aber ziemlich sicher!


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2006)

@xel: nö, du bist doch kein geologe.  da ist die FH zuständig - self taught wird nicht anerkannt.  . 
trifft sich gut am 26.  könntest du die "schnelle truppe" übernehmen?  wär klasse, da ich in bayern bin! 
fährst du kommenden mittwoch von tor 3?
gruss andreas


----------



## sirkimba (12. Mai 2006)

jo, super wetter, bis später


----------



## plusminus (12. Mai 2006)

an-dreas: schnelle Runde? Alles klar. Dann mach ich da ne Tempoeinheit. hehe. Einmal durchn Schönbuch hin und her. hehe.
Diesen Mittwoch, in 5 Tagen, werd ich nicht dabei sein. Die Woche darauf wohl schon.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## sirkimba (15. Mai 2006)

war am Freitag ne schöne Runde, einige neue Leute waren am Start. Sehr gut.

Diesen Freitag kann ich leider leider net, hab Spätschicht.


Auf nächsten Mal,

viele Grüße
Patrik


----------



## alböhi (15. Mai 2006)

@ patrik: klar wars super - zuerst wolf, das hätt ruhig etwas langsamer sein können - dann hast du keinen trail an der schönbuchkante ausgelassen tja und zurück gings nur noch bergab - mit windschatten.

für nächsten freitag könnt ich ne tour durch das sagenumwobene rammert führen ( mach´n mir dann mit gps, damit wir abends noch zum bier kommen! )

wer fährt am sonntag noch mit auf der ctf in pfullingen? zum abschluss zäpfle und grillen?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. Mai 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer fährt am sonntag noch mit auf der ctf in pfullingen? zum abschluss zäpfle und grillen?
> 
> gruss andreas



Bin leider nicht da  ich armer Kerl muss nach Italien in Urlaub


----------



## arne83 (17. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Habe Freitag von 14.15 Uhr - 17.15 Uhr noch eine Klausur. Ich hoffe, dass wir diese pünktlich beginnen, sonst wird's für mich knapp bis 18 Uhr an der Turi-Info. Ich werd's auf jeden Fall probieren. 
Rammert hört sich gut an! Das mit Sonntag können wir dann ja noch mal genauer besprechen.

Bis Freitag
Arne


----------



## µ_d (17. Mai 2006)

ich habe tollerweise schon wieder eine ganze woche spätdienst...
aber dafür das GANZE wochenende frei...
mal sehen was sa wochenende bringt


----------



## arne83 (17. Mai 2006)

Ich war gerade noch bei der Wurmlinger Kapelle. Ein bisschen Frust abbauen. Und ich muss schon sagen, man kann auch ohne Licht am Radel Spaß haben! Auf jeden Fall schult es die Reflexe. 
Hätte allerdings um Haaresbreite ein Reh übergebrezelt...


----------



## plusminus (17. Mai 2006)

Oje mit Reheüberfahren kenne ich mich aus. Hab jeden morgen bzw abend (je nach Früh- bzw Spätschicht) das Problem mit noch eben wechselnden Rehen im Wald. Okok, nach DIMB-Regeln sollte man nachts die Tiere nicht stören aber bei der Alternative auf der Landstraße mit 15 Sachen zu fahren wo man mit knapp 100 Sachen von Autos überholt wird.....
Mittlerweile haben die Tiere sich aber glaub an mich gewöhnt. Meistens bleiben se einfach nur stehen. Die Hasen hoppeln sogar ab und an ein paar Meter voraus, bzw auf gleicher Höhe  
Bis nächste Woche Freitag. Ich sage nur: Laktat!!!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (18. Mai 2006)

wie wärs mit nem neuen thread: rehflexe  

hier ne geschichte aus brehms tierleben: 
vorgestern, dienstag 19.45 am rutschenfelsen ( oberhalb des uracher wasserfalls ) sagt ein grafenberger zum andren: schau mal jetzt stellen die schon ausgestopfte steinböcke für die touris auf - die müssen geld haben, dachte ich mir, weil der sogar laufen konnte.

war recht neugierig und zutraulich. das tier kam bis auf 4 meter an uns ran. die presse hat vor vier wochen schon mal von begegnungen dieser art berichtet.

gruss vom albtrauf, wo´s tierisch abgeht.


----------



## plusminus (18. Mai 2006)

an-dreas: ein Wortspiel das seines gleichen sucht. Ich glaub wir müssen wieder öfter zusammen fahren. Bei uns kommt doch dauernd sowas raus  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## sirkimba (19. Mai 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt am sonntag noch mit auf der ctf in pfullingen? zum abschluss zäpfle und grillen?
> 
> gruss andreas




wenns net regnet ohne ende, bin ich dabei
anmelden kann man sich ja am selben Tag vor ort noch ... glaube ich


----------



## alböhi (20. Mai 2006)

sirkimba schrieb:
			
		

> wenns net regnet ohne ende, bin ich dabei
> anmelden kann man sich ja am selben Tag vor ort noch ... glaube ich




So 21.5. 
  Teilnahme an der Country-Tourenfahrt des Mountainbike-Clubs Pfullingen. Es werden Strecken mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad (18/35/75km) angeboten. 

Die genaue Beschreibung der CTF des Mountainbikeclubs Pfullingen findet man unter: http://www.mtb-pfullingen.de

 Treffen 9 Uhr 30 Pfullinger Hallen. 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (20. Mai 2006)

zur ctf in pfullingen: wir treffen uns um 8.45 in reutlingen auf der rückseite des bahnhofs beim parkhaus oder

um 9 Uhr 30 Pfullinger Hallen an der anmeldung. 

gruss andreas


----------



## Not a Banshee (20. Mai 2006)

hheeyy also mein bruder wohnt bald fürn praktikum in Tübingen und ci hwerd bestimmt mal mitm bikevorbeischaeun wollte mal fragen ob es da auch welche gibt die geren "nur"   bergabfahren wollt mal so schaeun was da so gibt ?
thnx schonmal


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Mai 2006)

Hi TÜ-Rider,

bin am 24. - 26.05. eindlich mal wieder im schönen Tübingen
und bringe mein MTB als Begleitung mit.
Da Ihr teilweise recht spontan loslegt, meine Frage ob es für
TÜ/RT feste Pläne für die oben genannte Zeit gibt.

Gruss
Trailseeker

P.S. Sollte das Wetter wieder erwartend sich doch zum Guten gewandelt haben,
kommen ich mit den RR aus KN geradelt. Trotzdem Dank im Voraus.


----------



## alböhi (22. Mai 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi TÜ-Rider,
> 
> im schönen Tübingen.....TÜ/RT feste Pläne für die oben genannte Zeit gibt.
> 
> ...



servus,
es gibt zwei treffs. donnerstags in reutlingen und freitags in tübingen
weitere infos hier: www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html

happy trails von andreas der zum faulenzen nach bayern geht  

@ x : die blume gesprochen: heisst das bei 30km/h denn wirklich hoppeln  hab auch im schönbuch keine region gefunden die als laktat bezeichnet wird, oder willste am freitag zum wald?

@ an alle ungläubigen: den steinbock in urach gibts wirklich.


----------



## Flubb (22. Mai 2006)

Ich post hier einfach mal rein... 

ne frage kennt einer von euch gute spots in tübingen? oder gar par strecken mit sprüngen? 
ruhig über nen meter... 

Mein tipp: 

wenn man vom kino über die blaue brücke läuft ist links manchmal son komischer flohmarkt dort (in richtung zweycart(oder wie man das schreibt)) is nen 1,20 m sprung ist ganz nice aber ins flat...

achja und was haltet ihr von dem laden in der südstadt? (gibts viel cannondale etc.)


----------



## µ_d (23. Mai 2006)

^^bikedreams?
...der is schon cool...aber die preise halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2006)

Flubb schrieb:
			
		

> ..... gute spots in tübingen? oder gar par strecken mit sprüngen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## µ_d (24. Mai 2006)

Hat irgendwer lust am Montag und/oder Dienstag (29. & 30.5.) mit mir eine Mittelgroße Tour zu unternehmen?...
Bräuchte halt jemanden mit ortskenntnissen...
ich verfahr mich immer im  Wald...

Danke schon einmal...

PS: hab mir endlich wieder nen Helm gekauft...


----------



## plusminus (25. Mai 2006)

µ_d schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer lust am Montag und/oder Dienstag (29. & 30.5.) mit mir eine Mittelgroße Tour zu unternehmen?...


Darüber schwätzen wir am besten wenn Du am Freitag zum Treff kommst!
Gruß
Axel


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2006)

Meine Teilnahme heute Abend mach ich noch vom Wetter abhängig. Hab dann auch keine Lust von BB anzufahren wenn am Ende keiner an der Neckarbrücke steht. Oder sagt schon jemand zu 100% zu?
Ich schau gegen 15 Uhr nochmal ins Forum rein. Jetzt gehts erstmal zur Frühschicht. juhu, jubel, freude.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## arne83 (26. Mai 2006)

Servus Leute!

Ich bin heute Abend um 18 Uhr auf jeden Fall an unserer geliebten "Touriinfo"! Ich muss dringend mal wieder raus und der Waldboden ist optimal um reifenschonend ein bisschen rutschen, drifften, bremsen etc. zu üben. Einfach traumhaft  

@ Axel: Falls Du mit BB Baden Baden meinst (ich komme nicht von hier), dann würde ich es mir bei dem Wetter auch überlegen. Das Radel wird sicherlich danach nicht wiederzuerkennen sein  

Bis nachher, ich hoffe es kommen viele!!!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,
BB= amtliches Kennzeichen für Kfz aus dem Kreis Böblingen. Das ist der Landkreis nördlich von Tübingen!
Schmutziges Rad? Meins war glaub nur einmal sauber, beim Kauf. Ok, und als der Rahmen getauscht wurde war der auch mal kurz sauber 8)

Ich schau mal wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2006)

Puh. Erstmal Entschuldigung, dass cih mich nicht vorher abgemeldet hatte!
1. Wetter war sch****!
2. Ich bin eingepennt.
3. Ich hab gerade überhaupt kein Bock auf gar nix.

Bis demnächst, bei besserem Wetter, wacherer Verfassung und schönerem Wetter (obs die Kombination dieses Jahr nochmal gibt?).

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (29. Mai 2006)

µ_d schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer lust am Montag und/oder Dienstag (29. & 30.5.) mit mir eine Mittelgroße Tour zu unternehmen?...
> Bräuchte halt jemanden mit ortskenntnissen...
> ich verfahr mich immer im  Wald...
> 
> ...



@µ_d: bist du wasserdicht? wenns morgen, dienstag nicht so arg regnet gerne. 11.00 wär eine mir genehme abfahrtzeit. wenn du ein naldoticket hast können wir etwas weiter weg fahren.
gruß andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ist heute bei dem Sch....wetter jemand am Start?


----------



## plusminus (2. Juni 2006)

Ich versauer in der Spätschicht, das letzte mal. Am Sonntag noch einmal Frühschicht und dann: Freiheit!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (2. Juni 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ist heute bei dem Sch....wetter jemand am Start?




unbedingt, wenn`s mit dem umwerfer klappt wirds heut ne jungfernfahrt. hab endlich den neuen rahmen verbaut. bis heut abend solls mit dem wetter ja sogar noch besser werden.
ciao bis denne

@xel: freiheit! lust auf km-fressen? ab dienstag wollt ich übers allgäu gen bayern. bei schönem wetter vielleicht über vorarlberg, kleinwalsertal.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. Juni 2006)

Sorry,

ich muss absagen. Hab mir gerde zum testen ein gebrauchtes RR ausgeliehen, also werde ich heute mal ausschließlich Straße fahren. Mal sehen ob mir das liegt.

trotzdem viel Spaß im Dreck
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## arne83 (2. Juni 2006)

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich heute Abend vorbeikomme. Wenn's nicht schon um 18 Uhr regnet  bin ich wohl dabei.

--> letzten Freitag haben sich übrigens fast alle gedrückt. Nur Frederick kam wie ein Segen noch um 18.10 Uhr vorbeigedüst!!! 

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## plusminus (2. Juni 2006)

Ja am letzten Freitag hab ich mich wohl gedrückt.

@ndreas: nene, des wird nix bei mir. Hab hier nen paar Termine die mir sehr wichtig sind. "Alte" Freunde treffen etc.
Viel Spaß
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (4. Juni 2006)

arne83 schrieb:
			
		

> ........ Frederick kam .........noch um 18.10 Uhr vorbeigedüst!!!



@rne: ob der wohl schon angemeldet ist? die rammertaktion war sehr nett. zum schluss hatten wir dann doch noch 40/1000 hinter uns gebracht. bin auch ganz gespannt auf die auswertung der genommenen bodenproben  .
haste zeit am montag mit mir den dämpfer einzustellen und ein bisschen rumzufahren?

gruss andreas

hat wer lust, falls sich morgen ein sonnenfenster aufmacht spontan mit auf die alb zu fahren?


----------



## Chompa (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich klemm mich dann einfach mal frech hier rein. 
Ich habe mir mal den Thread hier durchgelesen bzw. überflogen. Grundsätzlich hätte ich starkes Interesse mal bei einer eurer Touren mitzufahren. Allerdings bin ich momentan alles andere als in Form...vor allem als mehr oder weniger Schönwetterbiker macht einem das Wetter in letzter Zeit doch ziemlich häufig einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich bin normalerweise rund um die Alb unterwegs, letztes Jahr bin ich sie meistens sogar mehrmals hoch und runter, weil ich einfach wenig schöne Strecken kenne und auf Dauer fehlt da einfach was. Daher wollte ich mal vorsichtig anfragen, wie denn so bei euch eine Durchschnittsausfahrt denn aussieht (Strecke, Höhenmeter, Geschwindigkeit, etc...) und ob ihr überhaupt Mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt?
Meine Anfrage ist jedoch nicht so ganz dringend, wenn dann würde ich erstmal selbst noch etwas Kondition tanken und außerdem habe ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit (und das in den Ferien  ). Ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen könntet! 
Vielleicht noch was zu meiner Person, da mein Profil nicht wirklich viel hergibt  
Also, ich bin bald 19 hoffe mal nächstes Jahr das Abitur in der Tasche zu haben. Ich wohne in Eningen und mache mich meistens mit dem Bike nur die nähere Umgebung unsicher, vor allem am Rande der Alb in Pfullingen, Metzingen, auch nach St.Johann. Ihr seht, ich komme nicht weit rum sondern fahre praktisch nur "Rundkurse" ab, das soll sich ändern!! 
Also, bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## alböhi (5. Juni 2006)

@ tobi : schau doch im mtb treff vorbei: donnerstag in rt oder freitags in tü. infos dazu auf www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.de

@ arne : zum thema gepäckverstauen bei transalptouren 

hab ich den gedanken etwas weniger im rucksack und ein bisschen am rahmen mal ausgesponnen. wasser gibts in den bergen reichlich - eine trinkflasche am rahmen könnte reichen; zwei sind besser. das spart den schweren trinkschlauch auf dem rücken. von ortlieb gabs mal ne kleine lenkertasche - hab ich über nen händler noch auftreiben können; das heißt es gibt noch restbestände. diese tasche ist so schmal, das ich mein vorderrad noch sehe und hält beladen auch das vorderrad unten ( Riegel, werkzeug, handy, arm- bzw. beinlingeund windstopper. über google kommmst du mit dem suchbegriff: xtreme easybag s-p II auf die rose-seite. da nehm ich nur den bügel ( ca. 160g ) um mit bühnenbauergummis meinen schlafsack und das regenzeug zu verstauen. für die restlichen 2-3kg die ich noch brauche genügt ein ganz einfacher ( damit auch leichter ) rucksack mit brust und tailliengurt - was wiederum ungemein schonend fürs sitzfleisch ist. die 3kg am rahmen merkt man kaum beim handling - beim schieben schon - und beim tragen ist´s egal obs am rahmen oder im rucksack is.
bis demnächst gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (8. Juni 2006)

freitag 18.00 an der touristinfo in tü wie gehabt doch ohne mich gruss aus bayern


----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2006)

sonntag auf´d alb zum trailen. treff: 16.00 in reutlingen bahnhofrückseite am parkhaus. eine halbe stunde schwitzen und dann zwei stunden spass haben 
gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (11. Juni 2006)

@Andreas  also ich werd da sein 

gruss René


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2006)

heute abend 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo 
da heute bestimmt wieder alle jogger und wanderer fussball gucken gehören die trails uns allein.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (22. Juni 2006)

donnerstag mtb-treff reutlingen am haus der jugend museumstr. 18.00

freitag mtb-treff tübingen bei der neckarbrücke/touristinfo 18.00

bei jedem wetter   und auch bei fussball 

@ all :für tübingen könnt ich mir auch nen anderen wochentag vorstellen. was denkt ihr?

gruss andreas


----------



## MoreFun34 (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Andreas,

bin derzeit etwas im Lernstress, deswegen fraglich ob ich komme am Freitag.
Die Überlegung mit nem anderen Wochentag ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, der Freitag ist oft wochenendtechnisch ungünstig ...
Ich bin für jeden anderen Tag, außer Mittwoch ! 

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald mal wieder auf dem Bike.

LG
Matthias


----------



## loretto6 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

ich bin ja schon immer für einen anderen Termin als Freitag. Mittwoch wäre mir auch nicht recht, aber Montag,Dienstag oder Donnerstag!
Morgen komme ich nicht, weil ich musikalisch tätig bis, Fußball-WM wäre ja erst um 21 Uhr
Ich dein neues Rad etwa schon fertig? Bin ja mal gespannt!

Bis dann 
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (23. Juni 2006)

gut, der freitagtermin bleibt uns - dank dem engagement von thomas - erhalten.  für einem zweiten treff würde ich mich trotzdem einsetzen, da meine wochenendplanungen immer häufiger den freitag mit einbeziehen. 
für mich ist der donnerstag schon geblockt. mittwoch können christoph und matthias sowie der axel nicht. 

also debattieren wir über montag und dienstag!?

gruss andreas

ps.: neuer termin für`n lactattest ( kostet 49  ) am samstag 29.7.06 ! weiter infos auf  www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne83 (24. Juni 2006)

Servus Leute,

Montag wäre doch super! Dienstags ist häuftig abends irgendwann was mit der Uni. Bei mir ist es zwar egal aber vielleicht nicht bei den Studenten, die wir noch für uns gewinnen wollen...

Die Tour war heute übrigens total super!!!
@ alle die heute nicht da waren: IHR HABT WAS VERPASST
> alles weitere ist natürlich streng geheim!  

@Andreas: vielen Dank für die Alpencrosstips. Vielleicht können wir nächsten Freitag noch mal drüber reden. Wir fahren übrigens am 29. oder 30. Juli los!

Morgen geht's mit dem Rennradel den Neckar entlang bis Plochingen und dann die Fils hoch nach Geislingen und dann auf die Alb zu meiner Freundin. Juhu, die Familienfeier erwartet mich  
So, jetzt geht's ab ins Bett!

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## plusminus (24. Juni 2006)

Tja. Hätte jemand geschrieben, dass er morgen zur Touristinfo kommt hätte ich mich auch dort eingefunden. Hab ja brav mein Intervalltraining an der Teufelsbrücke durchgezogen und von da aus wäre es ein Katzensprung gewesen.
Nächste Woche vielleicht.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2006)

arne83 schrieb:
			
		

> ......Montag wäre doch super! Dienstags ist häuftig abends irgendwann was mit der Uni........ Bis dann
> Arne



montag würd mir auch zusagen!? 

fürs schwarze brett an der uni würd ich erst dann ein plakat machen, wenn " vier alle " uns einig sind.

@rne:schön, das der treff wieder läuft - is ja auch sommer. ich hab mich am bodensee   auch nicht gelangweilt  .

happy trails wünscht andreas


----------



## loretto6 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Buben,

der Montag wäre für mich auch ok. Da bin ich bis zum Kicken am Mittwoch wieder fit. Ab wann sollen wir denn loslegen? Von mir aus möglichst bald. Freitag ist nämlich zur Zeit echt schwierig wg Fußball-WM - diesen Freitag ist Viertelfinale gegen Argentinien!! Oder könnten wird da womöglich etwas später starten - aus Rücksicht auf unsere Jungs ?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (26. Juni 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........der Montag wäre für mich auch ok.......
> ........diesen Freitag etwas später starten................



da bin ich flexibel. tät gern mal wieder bei flutlicht fahren.

gruss andreas

dienstag 19.00 treff in reutlingen bei transvelo: den gutenbergtrail hoch und dann nordrandweg, traifelberg, lichtenstein, wackerstein zum warsteiner in rt


----------



## arne83 (28. Juni 2006)

Servus!

Ich habe zwar kein Licht aber ich wäre Freitag im Prinzip dabei. Nicht dabei wäre ich, wenn...
--> Siehe folgende Traumidee


----------



## arne83 (28. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Ich trinke gerade genüsslich meinen gute Laune Kaffee und genieße die morgendliche Kühle. Für einen Norddeutschen ein wahrer Traum...

Am Freitag- oder Samstagvormittag habe ich vor von Tübingen in den Schwarzwald zu radeln. Übernachten würde ich entweder irgendwo super günstig in der Natur oder auf einem Campingplatz. Mitnehmen tue ich deshalb nur eine Isomatte und einen Schlafsack. Rückkehr irgendwann Sonntag. Das Wetter soll übrigens traumhaft werden!!!  

Wenn man Freitag losdüst ist es natürlich klar, dass man irgendwo zum Fussi gucken einkehren muss. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, es stehen ja an jeder Ecke Fernseher und Leinwände...

Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen? Mit mehreren Leuten wäre es sicherlich um einiges lustiger. Einzige Voraussetzung: ein MTB und eine gute Kondition. Viele von Euch kennen mich ja mittlerweile und können sich ein ungefähres Bild machen was ich damit Hobbykondition meine. 

Die Route kann nach belieben gestaltet werden. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man den HW 5 nachfährt. Schließlich ist er hier bei uns genial!!!  

Ihr könnt mich anrufen oder einfach ins Forum posten!
0179/9220635
07071/302889

Bis bald  
Arne


----------



## schalthebel (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Arne,
ich würde mitfahren, allerdings ist mir Freitag zu früh. Mir wäre Samstag morgen lieber. Pennen in der Wildnis oder in irgend einem leer stehenden Schuppen oder ähnliches wäre für mich auch i.O. Campingplatz natürlich auch. Hast Du Karten auf dem der ganze HW5 abgebildet ist?

Gruß
Frederick


----------



## arne83 (28. Juni 2006)

Servus Frederick,

sehr cool, dass Du mitkommst. Samstagvormittag ist auch super, dann kann ich Freitag endlich mal in Ruhe mein Radel einstellen  
Zur Vorlesung könnte ich dann natürlich auch noch  

Ich habe Fahrradkarten von der Gegend um Tübingen und auch für den Schwarzwald. Die Qualität ist ok aber nicht überragend. Der HW 5 ist nicht mit Namen eingezeichnet. Ich weiß nicht genau wo er verläuft, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen, ob er eingezeichnet ist. Allerdings ist er ja gut auf den Wegen markiert. Es dürfte also eigentlich kein Problem sein, ihn zu finden. Bei uns ist ja der Weg das Ziel...

Wenn Du irgendwelche tollen Ideen hast, wo man im Schwarzwald genau hinfahren kann bzw. will, super. Ansonsten würde ich sagen radeln wir einfach los und genießen die Landschaft. Trails werden wir sicherlich im Schwarzwald auch so finden.

Wie machen wir das mit dem Essen? Ich würde für Samstag Abend einfach einen gemütlichen Italiener vorschlagen, bei dem man draußen sitzen kann.  

An alle ANDEREN, die sportlich sind und gerne mitwollen, GERNE!

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## alböhi (29. Juni 2006)

@rne und frederick : superaktion - ganz in meinem stil. dieses wochenende geht bei mir leider nicht  . 
vielleicht sehn wir uns morgen. karten kann ich euch leihen.
happy trails für euch im schwarzwald
gruss andreas

mtb-freitagtreff vs fussballspiel ? wer kommt und vor allem wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (29. Juni 2006)

Wenn jemand SICHER zum Treffpunkt kommt schau ich vorbei.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## arne83 (29. Juni 2006)

Moin,

es ist ja schwach, dass "nur" Frederick Lust hat den Schwarzwald unsicher zu machen  
Es wird sicherlich super lustig. Der HW 5 ist ein riesen Spaß. Ich werde schon mal mein Alpencrossgepäck mitschleppen und mal gucken wie's sich so fährt...

@ndreas: Am 30. Juli treffe ich mich mit meinem Freund in Oberstdorf. Vielleicht fahre ich von Tü dort hin. Überleg mal, ob Du das irgendwie mit Deinem Zeitplan kombinieren kannst. Wäre super!!!

Morgen wäre ich auf jeden Fall nach dem Fußballspiel dabei. Mit Frederick habe ich gerade telefoniert. Er wird wahrscheinlich auch nach dem Spiel kommen.
Ich denke, dass Fußball um ca. 19 Uhr zu Ende sein wird. Da wäre ein Treff um 19.30 Uhr doch ideal oder???

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## plusminus (29. Juni 2006)

19:30 wäre bei mir aus Gründen des Intervalltrainings auch sinnvoller. Allerdings würde ich dann wirklich nur noch was lockeres fahren. Also nicht mehr so viel Gas!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (29. Juni 2006)

18.00 wird der vielleicht auch der thomas da sein. ich würd ne warmfahrrunde für die nichtfussballer bis 19.30 vorschlagen. anschliessend reset an der neckarbridge und zusammen locker in den wald. wenns später wird mit flutlicht  .

@rne: sorry, aber ich habe für samstag schon `ne tagestour in den schwarzwald gebucht. muss den teerschneidern mal mein rad zeigen  .

ciao dann gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (29. Juni 2006)

Dann könnt ihr mich ja schön gemütlich an der Teufelsbrücke abholen. Ich komme da allerspätestens alle 10 Minuten vorbei........
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (30. Juni 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnt ihr mich ja schön gemütlich an der Teufelsbrücke abholen. Ich komme da allerspätestens alle 10 Minuten vorbei........
> Gruß
> Axel



is o.k. meinste 18.30 ? oder willste dich bis 20.00 mit intervalllen quälen ?


----------



## plusminus (30. Juni 2006)

18:30 sollte mir schon reichen denke ich..... Vielleicht bitt ich euch dann noch um Zeit für ein Intervall (ihr könnt das ja dann gerne mal mitfahren^^)
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (30. Juni 2006)

@xel: sorry, zug in stuttgart verpasst. hab grad nen akuten anfall von lederallergie gehabt. bin um 19.30 an der neckarbrücke. gruss andreas.


----------



## alböhi (4. Juli 2006)

mtb treff freitag 18.00 in tü, neckarbrücke an der touristinfo    oder ist wieder fussball?

hat noch jemand interesse an nem montagstreff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Andreas,
Freitag ist Fußballfrei ! Ich werd kommen  !! Und am Montag hab ich natürlich Interesse, das ist ja bekannt. 
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (7. Juli 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> Freitag ist Fußballfrei ! Ich werd kommen  !! Und am Montag hab ich natürlich Interesse, das ist ja bekannt.
> Christoph


@christoph: jo mann, dein werkzeug hab ich auch noch.

ist scho arg heut - nix für mich. kein .....  und es regnet  .

aber sonntag fahr ich ne grosse runde auf der alb! 14.00 start in reutlingen auf der rückseite vom hauptbahnhof.


----------



## alböhi (8. Juli 2006)

planänderung: start 8.00 am reutlinger hbf rückseite.
ist wohl so`ne art senile bettflucht


----------



## Passepartout (10. Juli 2006)

Salut Ihr Kettenquäler!

Morgen, Dienstag, 11. Juli, 19:00 Uhr, 2-Stunden-Feierabendrunde auf die Alb ab TransVelo Reutlingen, Hinterausgang.

Tour-Guide: Miriam (mit himmlischer Unterstützung  ).

Bis dahin

Passepartout


----------



## arne83 (13. Juli 2006)

Moin Leute, 

wie sieht's aus? Morgen 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke  
Habe total Lust zu radeln  

Hat von Euch jemand etwas am Wochenende geplant?
Sonntag scheint die Vier Albträume Fahrt des ADFC sein. Hört sich gut an, vier Albaufstiege und Anfang um 9.30 Uhr in Reutlingen Hbf.

@ Andreas: Ich starte meinen Alpencross am 30. Juli um 11.30 Uhr in Sonthofen. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen. Vielleicht kann man auch mit dem Fahrrad zumindest zusammen hinfahren.

@ Frederick: Hast Du die Höhenmeter von unserer Schwarzwaldtour rausgefunden?

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## alböhi (19. Juli 2006)

@ alle : am wochenende mach ich ne trekkingtour über die alb an die donau. dazu möcht ich euch gern einladen. bitte essen und trinken sowie schlafsack und isomatte mitnehmen. weitere infos: www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html

na dann erst mal ciao bis freitag wie üblich in tübingen gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2006)

Der Martin und ich hätten da mal ne Frage: Die Diskussion um den Tübinger-Tag hat uns etwas verwirrt. Seit ihr zu nem Schluss gekommen, dass es weiterhin bei Freitag bleibt? Oder ist die Debatte noch nicht final abgeschlossen? Wird der Termin variabel?

Bitte teilt uns das doch mal mit. Wir fahren dann auch mit der schnellen Runde, hehe. Oder Martin? Da mach ma mal ne schöne Lactattour.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (19. Juli 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion um den Tübinger-Tag ..... dass es weiterhin bei Freitag bleibt...... die Debatte noch nicht final abgeschlossen........Gruß Axel



stand der dinge: montag ist ein guter tag. 18 oder 19 uhr ist noch zu klären. testphase ab september. da wäre ich dann auch dabei. 

happy trails wünscht euch andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Juli 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Martin? Da mach ma mal ne schöne Lactattour.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



ouuuhhh yeaaah, lasst uns uns quälen


----------



## alböhi (25. Juli 2006)

@ all : will noch wer am samstag mit zum lactattest in reutlingen? kostet 49.- â¬

weitere infos hier: www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (1. August 2006)

zur montagsdebatte zum tübinger treff



			
				28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> stand der dinge: montag ist ein guter tag. 18 oder 19 uhr ist noch zu klären. testphase ab september. da wäre ich dann auch dabei.



schöne ferien und fetzige freitagstouren wünsch ich euch alllen. ich mach urlaub.

gruss andreas


----------



## linxabbieger (13. August 2006)

ne ganz kleine frage: sind unter euch auch enduristen oder freerider, evtl. auch downhiller?


----------



## alböhi (17. August 2006)

linxabbieger schrieb:
			
		

> ne ganz kleine frage: sind unter euch auch enduristen oder freerider, evtl. auch downhiller?



klar - sogar mit beleuchtung. freitag 18.00 treff in tü. ich würd gern den nordrandweg vom ruoffseck aus fahren, bis uracher wasserfall - wer mitmöchte bitte licht einpacken.
gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (8. September 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich hätte da eine Tour für heute abend anzubieten. Sie führt über den Schönbuch nach Kirchentellinsfurt und auf der anderen Neckarseite zurück nach Tübingen (viel Asphalt und Single-Trails). Die Fahrzeit beträgt ca. zwei Stunden, also auch ohne Licht kein Problem.
Alternativ/zusätzlich hätte ich noch eine Tour für Sa./So. im Angebot: Vom TÜV in Reutlingen über den Glemser Stausee nach St. Johann (Fahrzeit ca. 3,5 Stunden).
Bei Interesse bitte melden!

Gruß,

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## alböhi (10. September 2006)

mtbjahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



hallo mark, willkommen im forum. kennen wir uns schon? bin nun vom urlaub zurück und hab richtig lust und zeit zum radfahren. heut mach ich noch nen ruhigen familiennachmittag.
gruss andreas

montag 11.09.06 um 12.00 treff an der neckarbrücke in tü ( 2-3h hw5 mit neckarbegleittrails )


----------



## mtbjahn (10. September 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

Nein, wir kennen uns leider noch nicht, allerdings haben wir sozusagen "gemeinsame Bekannte": Arne, Bärbel und Thomas. Ich bin die letzten drei Freitage mitgefahren. Letztes Mal gab es übrigens noch einen weiteren Neuzugang namens Andrea.
Ich hoffe, wir können nächsten Freitag nochmal ohne Licht fahren oder das Ganze auf´s Wochenende verschieben!?

Happy Trails!

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (10. September 2006)

mtbjahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, wir können nächsten Freitag nochmal ohne Licht fahren oder das Ganze auf´s Wochenende verschieben!?
> 
> Happy Trails!
> 
> Mark



vorschlag für freitag 15.09.06 treff in tü 18.00 an der touristinfo 
zitat von axel: "lasst uns doch hoch zum Waldfriedhof heizen um dann in der Abendsonne die Trails bis Entringen mitzunehmen."

licht hab ich auf jeden fall dabei.   es wird doch manchmal länger!
grüsse vom albtrauf sendet andreas


----------



## plusminus (10. September 2006)

@ll: ich werde am Freitag am Start sein und wenn es gewünscht wird verwirklichen wir mein Zitat doch einfach 
Macht euch über Licht mal keine Sorgen. Die Trails sollten wir bis zur Dunkelheit größtenteils durchhaben. Ich habe vermutlich 2 Akkus dabei und somit ist die Lichtversorgung, zumindest zurück bis TÜ, kein Problem.

Gruß
Axel

Edit:.... man könnte sich auch eine (halbe) Stunde früher treffen das würde die Lichtfrage entschärfen....


----------



## linxabbieger (13. September 2006)

ich bin auf der suche nach singletrails und trails mit drops, sprüngen, anliegern usw. hier in der reutlinger umgebung. sollten passend für mein freeridebike mit 150mm/170mm fewe und 17kg gewicht sein. also ohne extreme lange anstiege. kennt jemand von euch entsprechende spots und kann mir darüber auskunft geben? am besten per pm oder email. würde mich drüber freuen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. September 2006)

mir reicht es diesen Freitag leider wieder nicht  Ich glaube langsam ich kann nur im Winter im Schönbuch fahren 

@linxabbieger: ist zwar nicht direkt in der Umgebung von Reutlingen aber schau mal bei http://www.froeaters.de da bist Du richtig


----------



## alböhi (14. September 2006)

linxabbieger schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auf der suche nach singletrails und trails mit drops, sprüngen, anliegern usw. hier in der reutlinger umgebung. sollten passend für mein freeridebike mit 150mm/170mm fewe und 17kg gewicht sein. also ohne extreme lange anstiege. kennt jemand von euch entsprechende spots und kann mir darüber auskunft geben? am besten per pm oder email. würde mich drüber freuen.



schau doch dort mal vorbei: www.panzergelaen.de
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (14. September 2006)

Wie siehts jetzt morgen aus? Start um 18 Uhr oder ziehen wir etwas nach vorne? Ab 20 Uhr geht ohne Licht nix mehr!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (14. September 2006)

Ich bin für 17:30 Uhr. 
17:00 Uhr ist bestimmt einigen zu früh.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (14. September 2006)

da einige nette mitfahrer nicht im forum aktiv sind bleibt der treffpunkt am freitag zeitlich fix auf 18.00. wir könnten pünktlich losfahren und nen zettel mit meiner handynr. für nachzügler hinterlassen. wenn wer ohne licht mitfährt sollten wir um 20.15 den wald verlassen haben.

ab kommenden montag gibts nen zweiten regelmässigen treff ( frederik, christoph, arne und ich ). für diesen treff könnten wir flexibel bleiben, weil der erstmal nix mit dem adfc zu tun hat.

servus bis freitag gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (15. September 2006)

Den Zettel kannste Dir sparen. Wer anruft ist so wie so zu spät. Oder nimmt jemand Kekse für ne Kaffeepause mit bis die Nachzügler aufgeschlossen haben? Bin da ja für alles zu haben und hoffe, dass ich selbst pünktlich bin. Ich komme euch ja eh entgegen.

@ndreas: Du kennst ja den Weg den ich immer Richtung Bebenhausen nehme......

Wenn wir bis 2015 wieder ausm Wald sein wollen, dann sollten wir aber schon etwas Dampf machen...

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (16. September 2006)

Soderle.
Ich hoffe ihr seid gestern noch heile nach Hause gekommen und hoffentlich hat es auch Spaß gemacht.
Vielleicht kann ich mich bis zum Studienbeginn noch ab und an blicken lassen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (16. September 2006)

supertour axel   auf´m heimweg mit mark war´s dann auch nicht viel heller als auf den trails im schönbuch. nachts im wald - da steh ich halt drauf 

für spontis:  im hellen auf´d alb. traillastige tour. heute 14.00 treff am bahnhof rückseite parkhaus

gruss andreas


----------



## schalthebel (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Andreas (hat grad kein Internetanschluß) schon angekündigt treffen wir uns morgen um 17:30Uhr an der Nekarbrücke. Mit dabei sind bis jetzt Andreas, Arne evtl. Christoph und ich. Wer also noch Lust hat darf gerne mitkommen.
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2006)

so die kiste tut wieder. 

hallo mitleser: wir sind keine gruppe von rennfahrern - auch wenn hier mal über laktat geschrieben wird - sondern eine offene gruppe von ganz normalen leuten, die sich treffen um gemeinsam zu biken. ist lustig und mensch lernt so auch mal neue leute und wege kennen. wir kochen alle nur mit wasser. die 20km/h durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit - siehe mtb-seite des adfc haben wir freitags noch nie erreicht. korrekt gemessen bewegen wir uns zwischen 12,2  ( war ne nette tour mit arne bei erhöhter schwerkraftauswirkungen auf der alb ) und 18,3 ( fast nur bergab und rückenwind im schönbuch ). 

so nun kommet zahlreich und habt spass mit uns - abends mit beleuchtung. 

montags 17.30 und freitags 18.00 an der touristinfo in tübingen

happy trails wünscht andreas


----------



## plusminus (17. September 2006)

In welche Richtung wollt ihr denn morgen fahren? Bzw wann ist die Rückkehr an die Neckarbrücke geplant?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (18. September 2006)

[email protected] kommste heut? 17.30 touristinfo! 

@xel: dich könnten wir mit ende der tour richtung bb beglücken?! da bestimt noch einige mit positionsleuchten   unterwegs sind sollten wir diesmal wirklich um 8.00 aus´m wald raus sein.

ciao bis heut abend, gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (18. September 2006)

@Andreas: Ich hoffe, daß ich´s einrichten kann! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (18. September 2006)

Wenn wir um 20 bis 2030 in TÜ sind wäre mir auf jeden Fall auch schon geholfen. 3h Fahrt ab TÜ dürften den meisten wohl auch reichen.
Des ist jetzt aber noch keine feste Zusage von mir. Ich schau kurzfristig aufs Wetterradar und entscheide dann.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## loretto6 (18. September 2006)

Mir recht´s heute leider nicht, muss noch arbeiten. Villeicht schaff´ ich´s am Freitag ja dann pünktlich zum Treff und nicht wie letzten Freitag fünf Minuten zu spät. Ich dachte in der Studentenstadt wäre alles c.t.
Euch jedenfalls viel Vergnügen!
Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (18. September 2006)

Naja also 5 Minuten haben wir schon gewartet. Oder wie schätzen das die anderen beiden ein?
Da bis jetzt keine Marschrute für heute vorgelegt wurde werde ich mich lieber etwas in Richtung Herrenberg begeben oder das Training mal ganz sein lassen...

Gruß und vielleicht bis Freitag.

Axel


----------



## linxabbieger (19. September 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> schau doch dort mal vorbei: www.panzergelaen.de
> gruss andreas



ja, das gute alte panzergelände ist mir schon sehr lange bekannt, aber ich bin da schon öfter gefahren (dual-strecke=>etwas zu klein für FR) und eigentlich suche ich empfehlenswerte trails am albtrauf/z.b. ab pfullingen, eningen, wo ich auch direkt hinfahren kann. und bergauf bin ich eben ein ganzes stück langsamer als bergab 
also wenn mir jemand tipps geben kann...    danke


----------



## alböhi (19. September 2006)

linxabbieger schrieb:


> ja, das gute alte panzergelände ist mir schon sehr lange bekannt, aber ich bin da schon öfter gefahren (dual-strecke=>etwas zu klein für FR) und eigentlich suche ich empfehlenswerte trails am albtrauf/z.b. ab pfullingen, eningen, wo ich auch direkt hinfahren kann. und bergauf bin ich eben ein ganzes stück langsamer als bergab
> also wenn mir jemand tipps geben kann...    danke



o.k. mein bike wiegt auch weit mehr als 14kg. inchallha , sind wir nicht alle bergauf langsamer als bergab? komm doch mal auf´n treff mit - oder zettel selbst einen an.  letzten samstag nachmittag war ich mit arne  4 stunden am albtrauf wandern  . wir haben zusammen 400 mm federweg - das war auf den verblockten strecken schon wenig. tja und das mit dem umsetzten bergab mit müssen wir auch noch üben - na lust bekommen?

sorry aber online lass ich nichts raus - verbotsschilder gibts schon genug.


----------



## plusminus (21. September 2006)

Äääääääähm kommt morgen jemand an die Neckarbrücke?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (21. September 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Äääääääähm kommt morgen jemand an die Neckarbrücke?
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



sorry - kann leider nicht - bin grad beim angeln in bayern. vielleicht noch ´n bisschen radfahren   am wochenende in münchen


viel spass und grüsse aus dem supersonnigen bayern sendet andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. September 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Äääääääähm kommt morgen jemand an die Neckarbrücke?
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



hier, ich, jaaaaa  

oder auch irgenwo anders, oder auch mit RR, wenn sonst niemand kommt.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## plusminus (21. September 2006)

Bisher kommt niemand anderes. Aber im dunklen mitm Rennrad????? Da übersieht man so schnell mal was und dann dengelts.....

Ich wäre schon fürs MTB und dann ne gemütliche Runde in den Schönbuch. Von mir aus auch "nur" Schotter.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. September 2006)

Hallo Axel,

Ich werd´ versuchen, da zu sein...wenn ich nochmal mit "Positionslicht" mitfahren darf. Das nächste Mal dann mit Evo X Pro, versprochen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (21. September 2006)

Ich würd vorschlagen wir fahren Richtung Bebenhausen, nehmen einen Trail mit und schauen, dass wir ab dann auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs sind. Da sollte das Positionslicht ausreichen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. September 2006)

OK, 18:00 an der Neckarbrücke mit MTB + Licht 

cu
Martin


----------



## alböhi (23. September 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> der richtige text ist: es kommt niemand andreas    der freitag ist in tü ein mtb-treff, auch für einige menschen,  die nichts mit diesem thread zu tun haben.
> 
> gruss aus bayern von andreas


----------



## plusminus (23. September 2006)

@ndreas: Richtig und die Leute wollten wohl gestern nicht mit uns fahren...... Schwache Vorstellung.
an martin & marc: ich hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (23. September 2006)

@xel: Hatten wir! Danke für den Tip mit dem HW 5 - Trail! 
@ alle: Falls jemand Lust hat, morgen eine Tour auf die Alb (St. Johann) zu machen, einfach melden!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. September 2006)

Hi Andreas,

kaum bin ich mal wieder am Start bist Du nicht da.  Dafür dein Kollege, der war aber nicht wirklich gut drauf. Ich glaube mein IBC DIMB Racing Team-Trikot hat Ihm nicht gefallen   Eigentlich schade, wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby. Ich konnte bis jetzt mit allen Bikern egal welcher Ausrichtung, Fittness oder Alter schöne Touren fahren.

@axel: Wir hatten noch richtig Trailspaß, zum Abschluss noch Nightride auf marc's hometrails  

Viel Spaß und eine gute Zeit beim Bergzeitfahren  

@marc: bei Gelegenheit müssen wir Deine Runde mal komplett fahren. Mit Albtour wird heute bei mir nichts. Bin gestern mit den froeaters alb-extrem gefahren, geile Tour aber heute muss ich erstmal mit einer ruhigen Tour auf dem Rennrad ohne Höhenmeter die Beine ausschütteln


----------



## plusminus (24. September 2006)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ....ruhigen Tour auf dem Rennrad ohne Höhenmeter die Beine ausschütteln



Deine Worte in meinen Oberschenkeln. Wenn ich heute Abend noch lebe melde ich mich. Und wenn ich am Montag in TÜ stehe dann betet  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (25. September 2006)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ......... Dafür dein Kollege, der war aber nicht wirklich gut drauf. Ich glaube mein IBC DIMB Racing Team-Trikot hat Ihm nicht gefallen   Eigentlich schade, wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby. Ich konnte bis jetzt mit allen Bikern egal welcher Ausrichtung, Fittness oder Alter schöne Touren fahren....................



:kotz: das ist nicht im sinne des adfc - da würd ich gern noch mal mit euch drüber reden damit ich verbandstechnisch die konsequenzen draus ziehen kann, bevor hier wirklich nette biker vergrault werden. 

@xel: ich freu mich immer wenn du kommst.  a b e r  beten tu ich noch nicht einmal, wenn berühmte bayern zu besuch da sind. was war da los in tü? ( etwa der alpenüberquerer? ).

ciao bis demnächst ( heute 17.30 in tü ) gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (25. September 2006)

hehe, Du betest nicht mal zum Marathongott???? Dann hoffe ich, dass Du in Trochtelfingen gut durchkommst 

Situationsbeschreibung:
Am Freitag um 18 Uhr kam ich an die Touristinfo gerollt. Thomas und Martin waren bereits da. Kurze Begrüßung. Dann stößt irgendjemand zum Thomas dazu spricht mit ihm usw. Keine Begrüßung, kein Vorstellen, kein Namennennen. Der Marc kommt, sagt Hallo alles normal. Dann von mir die Frage ob jemand ne Gute Idee für ne Tour hat. Marc hat sofort eine passende Tour im Kopf, kurzes abklären ob das für den Thomas und seinen Kollegen auch in Ordnung sei. Obwohl sie dem Marc net mal zugehört hatten (vielleicht konnten sie das auch nicht) willigen sie ein. Wir fahren die Neckarbrücke hoch und nach 2 Ampeln (beim MC Donalds oben) merken wir: hoppla, wir sind nur noch zu dritt (Marc, Martin, ich). Ich dreh mich um, fahr ein Stückle in die Straßenmitte und sehe niemanden. Nach etwa 3 Minuten Wartezeit haben wir uns dann erdreistet weiterzufahren.....

Ich werde heute Abend wohl nicht am Start sein. Beim Bergzeitfahren hab ich gestern nicht sonderlich geglänzt da ich im Mittelteil überhaupt nicht zünden konnte. Puls ging nicht mehr über 150. Dementsprechend bin ich gerade nur moralisch aber nicht körperlich demoralisiert. Ich werde jetzt aber trotzdem sportlich ein paar Tage zurücktreten um keine Überreize zu schaffen.

Nachdem ich mitbekommen hab was für ne Schotterschlacht Trochtelfingen sein soll werd ich mir auch überlegen da mitzufahren..... 40 Euro sind auch net gerade wenig und wenn die Startertrikots die Qualität von Münsingen haben.......
@MQT:hast Du diesbezüglich neue Informationen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. September 2006)

Hi Axel,

also bei Albgold steht "GONSO Teilnehmer-Trikot", was immer das heisen soll. Ich hab meine Meldung zurückgezogen, fahr lieber über das lange WE mit meiner Frau in den Süden.

@andreas: Du hast PM


----------



## mtbjahn (25. September 2006)

Schade, daß heute um 17:36 Uhr niemand (mehr?) an der Tourist-Info stand!
@ndreas: gestern 4x Drop Nr.1!

Happy Trails!

Mark


----------



## alböhi (26. September 2006)

um 17.48 auch nicht . super und nr. 2 bitte nur mit vollschutz und ärztlicher betreuung, oder mit linxabbieger  . gute vorlage - wir können ja mal nur technik machen!  

zur info: die pfullinger fahren heut um 17.00. treff am alten pfullinger bahnhof vis a´vie dem friedhof. in rt donnerstag um 17.30. 
gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (26. September 2006)

apropos teeren und federn  in wessen fahrtwind ist am freitag in tü die omma umgefallen?


----------



## plusminus (26. September 2006)

???? spiel doch bitte mal Kant, ich steh aufm Schlauch.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. September 2006)

Hallo an alle die gerne Schotter bergauf und Trails bergab fahren!

Am Freitag ist super Wetter angesagt!

Wer trifft sich mit uns an der Neckarbrücke um 18 Uhr? Für ein paar schöne Trails sollte die Sonne auf jeden Fall noch reichen und danach geht einigen bestimmt ein Licht auf. Wer keine große Leuchte ist ääh hat sollte sich vorab im Klaren sein, dass es mit uns nicht so spaßig wird. Auch geistige Umnachtung soll es Freitags schon gegeben haben
Andreas hat angeboten, dass wir an seinen Nabendynamo ne Kochplatte anschließen um ne kleine Teepause einzulegen. Wer bringt die Keksle mit? Vielleicht bekomm ich ja schon Spekulatiuskekse beim Penny, jamjam.

Bis Freitag dann, ich freu mich!


----------



## alböhi (27. September 2006)

s p e c k ulatius - macht das dick? wie wärs mit glühwein statt tee


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. September 2006)

Diesen Freitag bin ich um diese Zeit schon mit dem Mopped in den Alpen unterwegs  aber nächste Woche könnte es klappen


----------



## plusminus (28. September 2006)

@MQT: Schau lieber, dass Du um die Uhrzeit schon im Hotel bist. Wir waren ja neulich beim Bergzeitfahren im Engadin. Um 18.30 auf 1500müM wars bissig kalt. Dürfte mitm Mopped net angenehm sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. September 2006)

Hotel? Das ist nur was für Bergabschieber und Nurimsommerfahrer  Camping ist angesagt


----------



## alböhi (28. September 2006)

ja - ja - das hälste doch nur aus, weil du deine Q mit ins zelt nimmst  

@ für den unerwünschten mitleser: dies ist nicht menschenverachtend. mit dieser art von humor haben wir hier im thread schon seit jahren spass. wenn dir was nicht passt, dann log dich ein und steh dazu was du von dir gibst.

happy trails ciao bis morgen   gruss an alle andreas


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2006)

@thomas: direkter kontakt wäre echt angebracht, aber sowas ist man von dir ja net mal gewöhnt wenn man vor dir steht.... schwache Einstellung. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass es demnächst mal zu einem Konsens kommt.

Axel

Ich war vorm ADFC-TÜ-Treff da und lasse mich von fixen Treffpunkten net verdrängen --> bis morgen!


----------



## alböhi (1. Oktober 2006)

ergebnis des letzten freitagstreffs. alles bleibt wies war. die ganze auffregung war unnötig. montags treffen wir uns schon um 17.30 an der tü-touristinfo.

wir planen eine tagestour mit abschluss im besen.

vorschlag: ich hätte am wo-ende 14/15.10. zeit und würd gern mal zollernalb ( MQT?  ) fahren. bei der besenwirtschaft fänd ichs g´schickt, wenn ein bahnhof in der nähe ist - wer fährt schon gern mit vollem bauch fahrrad 

gruss andreas

@ arne und frederick: zur gestrigen albausfahrt zum thema fahrtechnik - der kürzeste weg zwischen zwei punkten ist wirklich die gerade - und die schwerkraft ist ein zuverlässiger partner


----------



## aka (2. Oktober 2006)

Hat echt Spass gemacht, die Tour vom letzten Freitag. Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen, häufiger beim Treff dabei zu sein.
Wegen der Ausfahrt auf die Zollernalb: habe sehr viel Lust zu so etwas (fahre da öfters) - am 14. habe ich den Start beim Wasgau Marathon geplant. Mal sehen.

Gruß,

    (der andere) Andreas.


----------



## plusminus (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi "der andere Andreas".
Wie war Trochtelfingen? Ich mein jetzt von der Platzierung her. Dass es matschig war hab ich bereits gehört/gesehen  
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich mich wohl etwas rarmachen.
1. Beginnt das Studium und ich hab wohl einiges zu tun/organisieren/lernen.
2. Wird das Training gerade stark zurückgeschraubt um dem Körper mal ne Auszeit zu gönnen. Sprich Tübingen und zurück ist demnächst schon fast das Maximum.
3. Werd ich jetzt vermehrt laufen, als Alternativtraining, um dann am 3.12. in TÜ den Nikolauslauf (Halbmarathon) zu meistern!

Gruß und bis dann!
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (3. Oktober 2006)

@xel:  wer fährt dann vorn? hab mich grad wieder ans schönbuch und seine sackgassen gewöhnt. apropos niko und klaus - kommen die jetzt auch nach tü?   gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (3. Oktober 2006)

Der eine nein, der andere in 2 Monaten!
Sackgassen im Schönbuch müssen nicht sein wenn wir vorher genau absprechen wie wir fahren^^ Zur Hohenentringen kann ich ab Neckarbrücke auch zielgenau führen, hehe.
Viel Spaß in den nächsten Wochen. Vielleicht hab ich ja nen geschickten Vorlesungsplan. Bei Naturwissenschaftlner ist Di-Mi-Do leider net so häufig wie bei den Geisteswissenschaftlern....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (3. Oktober 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi "der andere Andreas".
> Wie war Trochtelfingen? Ich mein jetzt von der Platzierung her. Dass es matschig war hab ich bereits gehört/gesehen


Von der Strecke her gings erstaunlich gut und man wurde gar nicht so dreckig (nur die Spitzenleute, die ständig extrem im Windschatten fuhren sahen aus wie Sau.)
Naja, bei mir liefs nicht gut. Ich hatte ziemliche Rückenschmerzen und hab nach der Mitteldistanz dann aufgegeben und bin auch nicht für die Mitteldistanz gewertet worden 
Zeitmässig wars bis dahin eigentlich für meinen bescheidenen Trainingsstand ok.


----------



## alböhi (4. Oktober 2006)

fährt noch wer mit? morgen start schon um 17.00 in reutlingen - auf´d alb nauf.
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (6. Oktober 2006)

Heut abend fahren? wer?
muss zur uni.
adios

axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Oktober 2006)

könnte heute abend klappen, muss in Ammerbuch was fertig machen, wenn das einigermaßen klappt komm ich. 
@axel: Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Handynummer


----------



## aka (6. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir geht heute leider nichts - komme erst gegen 20:00 heim


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei und bringe eventuell noch jemanden mit.


----------



## alböhi (6. Oktober 2006)

*freitags 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo *- das werd ich auch nicht lassen - ciao bis dann.  

@ mark: soll´n wir ab k´furt gemeinsam radeln? dann ruf  an!
..............................................................................|dreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich werd heut abend kommen - falls ihr nicht Punkt sechs losfahrt. Ich muss bis sechs arbeiten, schwing mich dann aber sofort auf mein Rad und rase den Österberg runter - sollte also so ca 5 nach an der Neckarbrücke sein. Wäre schön, wenn ich nicht allein dort wäre! 
Bis dann 
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (10. Oktober 2006)

@ mark : war die tour gestern mit dem andreas   aus hirschau wirklich oder hab ich vom märchenwald geträumt?

@lle : ich hab ne tour für´s wochenende geplant - schw. alb mit besenwirtschaft auf dem heimweg - samstags sind weniger wanderer unterwegs, sonntag wär aber auch machbar?

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Oktober 2006)

Wir hatten wohl beide den gleichen Traum, denn so geniale Touren gibt es nur in Märchen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Andrea3 (11. Oktober 2006)

Andreas: Samstag würde echt gut passen....vielleicht etwas früher losfahren, damit wir rechtzeitig zurück sind?
Gib bitte Bescheid, wann und wo Treffpunkt ist.

Bis dann...
Andrea


----------



## alböhi (11. Oktober 2006)

samstag, 14.10. treff: punkt 10.00 uhr in reutlingen rückseite vom bahnhof am parkhaus. geplant ist eine traillastige strecke mit ca. 70km und 1200 hm sowie schönes wetter. 
( achalm , geisberg, gelber fels, buckelter kapf, nägelesfels, kaltental, hohenneuffen , kienbein, schillingskreuz, hochberg, jusiberg und dann metzinger keltern zum besen. )

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (11. Oktober 2006)

ääääähm wer fährt denn am Freitag? Eigentlich sollte ich ja Laufen aber beim derzeitigen Wetter...... Gibt es schon eine Routenplanung? Letztes mal (kaum bin ich mal net da) scheint es ja schön gewesen zu sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> samstag, 14.10. treff: punkt 10.00 uhr in reutlingen rückseite vom bahnhof am parkhaus. geplant ist eine traillastige strecke mit ca. 70km und 1200 hm sowie schönes wetter.
> ( achalm , geisberg, gelber fels, buckelter kapf, nägelesfels, kaltental, hohenneuffen , kienbein, schillingskreuz, hochberg, jusiberg und dann metzinger keltern zum besen. )
> 
> gruss andreas



Hallo Andreas!

Wenn ihr uns lasst,würden ich und der René diesmal mit euch "fremdgehen" .
Wenn sich was ändern sollte,ruf mich bitte an(Nr. schick ich dir per PM).
ansonsten sind wir Sa um 10 Uhr am Parkhaus.

Bis dann,Oli


----------



## aka (12. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> samstag, 14.10. treff: punkt 10.00 uhr in reutlingen


Bin am Samstag beim Wasgau dabei ... viel Spass, das Wetter soll ja super werden!


----------



## alböhi (12. Oktober 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> .....Wenn ihr uns lasst,würden ich und der René diesmal mit euch "fremdgehen" .......Bis dann,Oli



geht klar! aber ist doch eh euer revier - ich mein den jusi - nicht die kelter  ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn  

und wer kommt trotzdem noch morgen abend nach tü ?


----------



## casita (13. Oktober 2006)

Hätte Lust, am Samstag mit euch auf die Alb zu fahren, falls ich es zeitlich hin bekomme. 

Muss man sich da extra anmelden, oder reicht es einfach um 10Uhr dort zu sein?
Nehmt ihr Jeden mit? 

Sollten meine Fahrkünste gar nicht reichen, finde ich auch allein wieder runter von der Alb!


Birgit.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Oktober 2006)

casita schrieb:


> Hätte Lust, am Samstag mit euch auf die Alb zu fahren, falls ich es zeitlich hin bekomme.
> 
> Muss man sich da extra anmelden, oder reicht es einfach um 10Uhr dort zu sein?
> Nehmt ihr Jeden mit?
> ...


Wer um 10 Uhr mit dem Bike am Parkhaus steht,wird mitgenommen .


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Oktober 2006)

War echt schön mit euch heute ,ausnahmslos nette Leute!

Ich denke ich schau bestimmt mal wieder bei euch vorbei,wenn sichs ergibt.

btw:Wärt ihr noch 10 min. länger an der Kelter geblieben,hättet ihr der Weinkönigin beim Singen zuhören "dürfen" .
Das war mal richtig bitter.

bis zum nächsten Mal,Oli


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> War echt schön mit euch heute ,ausnahmslos nette Leute!
> 
> Ich denke ich schau bestimmt mal wieder bei euch vorbei,wenn sichs ergibt.
> 
> ...




Hallo !

Sehr schöne Tour   

Wußte gar nicht, daß es ausser mir noch so
viele andere nette Leute gibt   

Und hallo Mädels: Super geschlagen, meine
Verehrung  ähh  Hochachtung.

Es war immer eine Motivation, hinter euch die Trails
hochzufahren.. 


Tourdaten: ca 43 km bei 1.350 Höhenmeter

Hey Oli, könntest Du mir die Handy-Bildlein mailen ?

Danke und bis dann, wenn es wieder heißt :

Viel Viel Viel Sonne


Michael


@Andreas: Bist Du von Tü voll gut heim gekommen ?
Müßte ja dann auch dunkel geworden sein....


----------



## aka (15. Oktober 2006)

Super Tour, super Leute...



Bube schrieb:


> Tourdaten: ca 43 km bei 1.350 Höhenmeter
> @Andreas: Bist Du von Tü voll gut heim gekommen ?
> Müßte ja dann auch dunkel geworden sein....



Deine Km Angabe ist sicher nicht ganz korrekt, da fehlt doch noch was? ;-)
Ja bin gut heim gekommen bevors richtig dunkel wurde. Danke nochmals füs Begleiten! 

Gruß,

 Andreas.


----------



## casita (15. Oktober 2006)

Kann mich nur anschliessen: War echt klasse!  Coole Strecke, nette Leute.

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und für die Geduld, wenns für mich mal knifflig wurde.

Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren, hat riesig Spass gemacht!


----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2006)

ja, nun ist schon alles " g´schwätzt ". schee wars und anstrengend.
ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn - in alter frische  wenns dann heisst: und viel sonne, sonne, sonne.
grüsse vom albtrauf andreas ( der noch ´n paar nette strecken inpetto hat )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Super Tour, super Leute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi Andi !

Stimmt, hab´s nochmal "gecheckt",
bei mit hatte der Tacho dann 1.540 hm bei 91 km 
um 19o Uhr.
Hast Du auf der weiteren Heimfahrt die hundert geknackt ?
Wann warst Du zuhause ?

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder  


Micha


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2006)

heute treff punkt 17:30 in tü an der touristinfo - viel sonne, sonne, sonne.
ich wünsch euch viel spass. hab heut mal keine zeit.  
happy trails gruss vom albtrauf andreas


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Andi !
> 
> Hast Du auf der weiteren Heimfahrt die hundert geknackt ?
> Wann warst Du zuhause ?
> ...


Bei mir warens am Ende des Tages 102km / 1650hm, daheim war ich gegen 19:30. Nachdem ich kurz nach T. die Tafel Schokolade gegessen hatte (sehr lecker, obwohl die schon seit Wochen in meinem Rucksack spazieren faehrt), gings auch noch recht gut.


----------



## Andrea3 (17. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt muss ich auch nochmal sagen, dass die Tour am Samstag Klasse war....egal wie viele km oder Höhenmeter....
Find ich toll, dass ihr Männer uns so anstandslos mitgenommen habt und freu mich auf eine nächste Tour dieser Art.
Schöne Woche noch an alle.
Grüße
Andrea


----------



## plusminus (17. Oktober 2006)

Hä wie was? Ihr nehmt mittlerweile auch Frauen mit? Damit hat sich der Tübinger Radtreff für mich wohl doch erledigt. Unverschämt wo die mittlerweile meinen mitmischen zu müssen die Frauen, unerhört. Könnt ja jede(r) daher kommen.

Die nächsten Wochen Freitags dürfte bei mir recht schlecht sein da ich ja gerade etwas aufm Lauftripp bin. Am 3.12. dürft ihr mich dann aber gerne beim Nikolauslauf scheuchen, verbal versteht sich  

Gruß
Axel

PS: @ndreas: klär die Leute bitte mal auf wie ich drauf bin, sonst hab ich in TÜ mit solchen Beiträgen echt keine Freude mehr.


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hä wie was? Ihr nehmt mittlerweile auch Frauen mit? Damit hat sich der Tübinger Radtreff für mich wohl doch erledigt. Unverschämt wo die mittlerweile meinen mitmischen zu müssen die Frauen, unerhört. Könnt ja jede(r) daher kommen.
> 
> Die nächsten Wochen Freitags dürfte bei mir recht schlecht sein da ich ja gerade etwas aufm Lauftripp bin. Am 3.12. dürft ihr mich dann aber gerne beim Nikolauslauf scheuchen, verbal versteht sich
> 
> ...





Andras muß nichts erklären.

D´Seggl schterbed hald ed aus...

(Soll den Satz jemand vom Schwäbischen für Dich übersetzen oder geht´s?)


Grüße
Michael


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Oktober 2006)

also ich übernehm das mal mit der Aufklärung:

der Axel mein immer alles was er schreibt total ernst! Außerdem mag er keine Frauen! Ironie ist Ihm völlig fremd, er weis gar nicht was das ist.

   

Das wolltest Du doch haben Axel, oder etwa nicht  

Grüßle von dr'alb ra
Martin


----------



## plusminus (17. Oktober 2006)

Nein. Falsch, total Falsch.
Obwohls andererseits auch gut war, dass es so geschehen ist. Von Missverständnissen haben wir ja in letzer Zeit genug gehabt.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Oktober 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Nein. Falsch, total Falsch



Was nun falsch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (17. Oktober 2006)

prinzip: sehr gut. durchführung: mangelhaft.

Gruß
vom Axel der heute noch 10km laufen geht.


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2006)

@xel : wieso musst du laufen - ist dein bike kaputt?

@ll : darf,s auch mal a´bisserl mehr sein? mehr sonne, mehr fahrtechnik?

freitag 15.00 an der turiinfo in tü - warm up für den 18 uhr treff  

zeit wär noch flexibel - dafür gibts ja handys - hauptsache sonne.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2006)

@ndreas: die Räder funktionieren alle prima. Aber damit ich nächstes Jahr noch besser funktioniere werde ich im Winter Alternativsportarten betreiben um auch die sonst nicht so belasteten Körperpartien fitter zu bekommen.

Wohin willst Du denn morgen Mittag fahren? Falls ich mich wieder voll fit fühle und kein Bock auf Laufen habe wäre das ja eine Alternative!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2006)

egal, hauptsache schwierig. wollte mal sehn ob mir mein panzer noch passt.


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2006)

..... dann lass mal lieber. Schönbuchkante hätte mich mal wieder gereizt, aber auf was heftiges hab ich erst wieder Lust wenns wärmer ist, da tun die Schürfwunden net so weh  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2006)

übung muss sein, da ich letzten samstag schlecht ausgesehen hab  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (21. Oktober 2006)

Hier wie versprochen der Link zu einem Bikevideo der anderen Art...
http://www.digave.com/videos/red-web.mpg

Sind allerdings 50MB.


----------



## alböhi (23. Oktober 2006)

wer kommt denn heute um 17.30 auf den tü treff. wenn ihr mich anruft würd ich später dazustossen. wir sollten auch auf´n punkt für die spätsommertour nächste woche mit mark
( finale oder gar der see )   kommen.
gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## alböhi (26. Oktober 2006)

ist das wetter nicht grund genug mal den arbeitsplatz im stich zu lassen?
wer fährt heut nachmittag mit auf die alb? ich bin spitz auf kehren  .
gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (2. November 2006)

abends um 18.00 in deutschland - wie kalt wird´s denn hier so? 
freitag 18.00 an der touristinfo in tübingen!
ciao bellas


----------



## Bube (2. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> abends um 18.00 in deutschland - wie kalt wird´s denn hier so?
> freitag 18.00 an der touristinfo in tübingen!
> ciao bellas



Hi Andreas !


9:36 Uhr  -->  bist Du nicht bei der Arbeit ?!?  
 

Wäre gerne mal mit dabei, hoffe es klappt eine Woche später.
Hab dann auch ´ne Lampe!

Viel Spaß


Michael


----------



## plusminus (2. November 2006)

an-dreas: um 18 Uhr ist es derzeit: Windstopperhose und Windstoppertrikot bzw -jacke kalt.
Gruß


----------



## alböhi (2. November 2006)

@ +- :-(  

wieviel wärme strahlt denn dein 20wattscheinwerfer ab? merk ich das noch im windschatten?

bis denne gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (2. November 2006)

Hab nur einen 10W Scheinwerfer. Der hat schon Vorzüge gezeigt als er aufm Helm montiert war. Wenns etwas steiler und länger bergauf geht spürt man die Abstrahlungswärme schon, bloß wer braucht sowas am Berg??  
Ab nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder im Training. Mein großer Akku ist ebenfalls wieder fit. Ich denk ich komm euch ab und an besuchen. Freitag ist bei mir an der Uni net so sonderlich viel. Da kann man Vormittags viel vor- und nachbereiten und hat dann am späten Nachmittag Zeit nach TÜ zu fahren.

Achja: ich glaub ich hab bei meinem vorherigen Posting die Neopren Überschuhe, bzw Winterschuhe vergessen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (5. November 2006)

montag treff 18.30 an der neckarbrücke in tü gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## plusminus (5. November 2006)

.... klingt verlockend. Mal schaun ob ich das als Trainingsauftakt einbaue  Kann aber gut sein, dass mich die Physikprotokolle an den Schreibtisch fesseln.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. November 2006)

Hi Andreas,

würde gerne am Freitag biken. Es darf
auch dunkel werden....

Fahrt Ihr noch ?

Grüße


Michael


----------



## alböhi (8. November 2006)

ja - ein paar winterharte sind noch unterwegs - mit glühwein und keks  
freitag 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo
bis dann gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Bube (8. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> ja - ein paar winterharte sind noch unterwegs - mit glühwein und keks
> freitag 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo
> bis dann gruss vom albtrauf - andreas





Hi Andreas,

bis Ausländer und kenne nur die Neckarmüllerei..  

Please help.


Bis Freutag

Michael


----------



## aka (8. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> bis Ausländer und kenne nur die Neckarmüllerei..



Huhu, der Treff ist am anderen Ende der Neckarbruecke 
Wuerde am Freitag gerne kommen aber so wie es ausschaut komm' ich erst gegen 20:00 vom Gschaeft  

Der (andere) Andreas.


----------



## Bube (8. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Huhu, der Treff ist am anderen Ende der Neckarbruecke
> Wuerde am Freitag gerne kommen aber so wie es ausschaut komm' ich erst gegen 20:00 vom Gschaeft
> 
> Der (andere) Andreas.





Hallo Andi     


Komm doch auch, dann können wir

  



Würde mich freuen, mit dem 100 km-Andi 
mal wieder zu   


Grüße 


Michael


----------



## alböhi (9. November 2006)

heisst das 20.00 schlossbergkeller


----------



## Bube (10. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Huhu, der Treff ist am anderen Ende der Neckarbruecke
> Wuerde am Freitag gerne kommen aber so wie es ausschaut komm' ich erst gegen 20:00 vom Gschaeft
> 
> Der (andere) Andreas.





Moin Andi  

Du hast noch 18 Uhr -7 Uhr 30 = 10,5 Stunden bis zum Treff

   


Michael


P.S.: Serverzeit ist Sommerzeit


----------



## alböhi (10. November 2006)

trailhunter finale von roland schymik im esslinger kino

donnerstag 16.11.06 beginn 21.00 uhr

schaut mal hier: www.trailhunter.net und hier: www.koki-es.de

fahrgemeinschaften mit pkw oder bawü-ticket. wer kommt mit? eintritt 4.50 . hab mal 10 karten reserviert.

open trails gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## aka (10. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> heisst das 20.00 schlossbergkeller



Ich werde heut' wohl weder 18:00 noch 20:00 schaffen koennen. Sitz' grad im Ausland.

Den Trailhuner Film hatte ich mir schon vorgemerkt. Ich waere dabei, wuerde aber wohl direkt mit der S-Bahn nach Esslingen fahren.

Gruss und viel Spass heute abend,

   Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> trailhunter finale von roland schymik im esslinger kino



no chance, hab an dem Abend einen Termin


----------



## loretto6 (10. November 2006)

Ich bin dabei! (Hoffentlich nicht wieder alleine, wie am Montag )Da ich aber bis 18:00 Uhr arbeite, wär´s nett, wenn ihr auf mich warten würdet. 
Bis dann
Christoph


----------



## Bube (10. November 2006)

Hi @ Aka - Andreas-



ERSTER !  (23:52 Uhr)



 


Wann warst Du daheim ?

Grüße


Michael


----------



## alböhi (11. November 2006)

hab noch ne extrarunde in tübingen gedreht ( pflug in der altstadt ). bin jetzt auch schon kurz vor´m ins nest fallen - bin ich jetzt letzter ?   4.52  schawank  - war echt schön heut mit euch - später wars dann auch  sehr komuliwasonstwiblablub.


----------



## aka (11. November 2006)

Huhu,
@Bube: du bist Erster, bei mir wars um die 23:55 
Super Sache, die Tour und der Abschluss gestern 
@28Zöller: krasse Ausdauerleistung, ist ja fast ein 12h Rennen 

Wg. der Filmpremiere im KoKi Esslingen: 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es direkt beim Kino ne schöne Kinokneipe, ich schlage vor man könnte man sich ja gegen 19:00 zwecks gemütlichem Beisammenseins treffen?

Gruss,

  AKAndreas.


----------



## Bube (11. November 2006)

Hi NightBikers !

Wenn jemand wissen will, wo wir
gestern waren: gugsch Du Bilder an.  

 


(A wengle größer bei meinen Fotos)
Grüße

Michael

P.S.: Tour mit 32 km und 370 hm
Gesamt mit An- und Abreise: 75 km

   Ganz nett für die paar Grad +  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (11. November 2006)

super - rammert im dunkeln - ohne verfahren - das war teamwork!

christoph sei dank.

nicht vergessen: donnerstag trailhunter finale in esslingen

@kandreas: wie heisst das lokal?


----------



## Bube (12. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> trailhunter finale von roland schymik im esslinger kino
> 
> donnerstag 16.11.06 beginn 21.00 uhr
> 
> ...




Hi Andreas !

Bitte 2 Karten reservieren. Meine bessere Hälfte
möchte sich den Film nicht entgehen lassen.

Wir wollen vorher noch in die Kino-Kneipe kommen. 

Esslingen, das Kino, wo war das nochmal ? Schnellstraße bei
Ausfahrt "Esslingen" abfahren und dann ? 

Freu mich auf Donnerstag 


Micha


----------



## Bube (12. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Esslingen, das Kino, wo war das nochmal ? Schnellstraße bei
> Ausfahrt "Esslingen" abfahren und dann ?
> 
> Freu mich auf Donnerstag
> ...





Ah, gugsch du :

http://www.koki-es.de/Service/Anfahrt.html

Bis dann


Micha


----------



## alböhi (13. November 2006)

@ michael : wie wärs mit 18.42 in bempflingen. da sitzen dann schon bekannte von dir im zug  - akandreas erwartet uns in der kneipe am kino.
@ mark : 18.21 in k´furt

und tübingen 18.15 ? 

dies ist mein vorschlag: der erste im zug kauft ein bw-ticket


----------



## Bube (13. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ michael : wie wärs mit 18.42 in bempflingen. da sitzen dann schon bekannte von dir im zug  - akandreas erwartet uns in der kneipe am kino.
> @ mark : 18.21 in k´furt
> 
> und tübingen 18.15 ?
> ...





Hi Andreas, 
Danke für´s organisieren.

Meine Herzallerliebste hat vorher Termine mit den Kiddis.
Wir kommen mit dem Auto direkt zum Kino bzw. Kino-Kneipe.
Wird wohl so zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr sein.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (13. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> nicht vergessen: donnerstag trailhunter finale in esslingen
> 
> @kandreas: wie heisst das lokal?



Huhu, die Kneipe ist, wenn sich das Kino in den letzten 4 Jahren nicht geaendert hat direkt quasi im Kino - web seite http://www.lux-es.de/ .
Ich komme auf jeden Fall (Melde also Bedarf fuer eine Karte an), evtl. brauche ich noch eine zweite - klaert sich bald.

Ach ja, wir hattens ja so von lustigen Schneerennen - die Web Seite ist jetzt online: http://www.ice-rider.de/ice-rider.php

@Bube: bin schwer beeindruckt - wusste gar nicht, dass Google Earth unsere NightRides verfolgt (eigentlich aber kein Wunder, bei so hellem Licht  ).

Gruss,

    Andreas.


----------



## Bube (13. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> @Bube: bin schwer beeindruckt - wusste gar nicht, dass Google Earth unsere NightRides verfolgt (eigentlich aber kein Wunder, bei so hellem Licht  ).



Hi Andreas:

Drum sind die Google-Bilder auch so gut belichtet   



Ach ja, komme grad (wieder) vom Night-Biking  

Echt krass, nur eine Stunde, aber was für eine...

Freu mich auf Donnerstag


Michael


Ach ja, vielleicht sollten wir doch beim Forum-Winter-Training mitmachen.
Fahr glaub im Winter mehr als im Sommer


----------



## Bube (13. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir hattens ja so von lustigen Schneerennen - die Web Seite ist jetzt online: http://www.ice-rider.de/ice-rider.php



He Andreas !

Hast Du Dich schon angemeldet ?
Bist Du "Meschugge" ?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (13. November 2006)

@ trailhunter : bitte konkrete meldungen - die vorstellung ist ausverkauft.


@ icemen : als team mit euch gerne - dann auch mit kostüm!
Programm: Sonntag, 28. Januar 2007
ab 7.00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe
Anmeldung bis 60 Minuten vor dem jeweiligen Start möglich. Kontoauszug mit Überweisung ist vorzulegen!
ca. 10.00 Uhr Start Langdistanz
ca. 10.15 Uhr Start Kurzdistanz
ca. 15.00 Uhr Siegerehrung

tja jungs, dann werdet ihr eure akkus wohl in der sauna aufladen  für den heimweg - oder ist vollmond?
oder sollen wir am samstag schon hinradeln und abends potentielle gegner niedersaufen - dann ist aber die langdistanz pflicht! ich weiss da auch ´nen netten berg zum warmfahren a´la achalm  

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas​


----------



## Bube (14. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ trailhunter : bitte konkrete meldungen - die vorstellung ist ausverkauft.
> 
> 
> @ icemen : als team mit euch gerne - dann auch mit kostüm!
> ...




Moin @Aka, bist Du in dem Team "Meschugge" ?
Moin moin @Albtrauf-Andreas: Du machst auch mit?
 

Ohh verflixt, mir schießt das Adrenalin in die Blutbahn... 
würdet Ihr u.U. noch andere Meschugge aufnehmen ?
(Menno, wo bin ich da reingeraten.... Und da sagte doch der
Papa zu seinem Sohne: Geh nicht mit fremden Leuten, man weiß nie,
zu was die fähig sind...     

@AlbtraufAndreas    Trailhunter: wir würden jetzt doch zu 3. kommen, gehen 
   auch 3 Karten klar ?



Gruß   
Michael


P.S.: Ach ja, wir kommen nicht mit dem Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. November 2006)

@ Michael : Team "Meschugge" ? : sag ich doch, das ich mit euch starte. bestimmt fällt uns auch noch ein besserer name ein.

ich hab für dich verbindlich drei karten für den trailhunter in der tasche. gruss andreas


----------



## aka (14. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ Michael : Team "Meschugge" ? : sag ich doch, das ich mit euch starte. bestimmt fällt uns auch noch ein besserer name ein.




Team Meschugge fahren darf auch net jeder, da will erst der Team Chef gefragt werden!


----------



## alböhi (14. November 2006)

@ndreas : o. k. nun ist ja geklärt wer von uns meschugge ist   .  eigentlich fahr ich in ´ner anderen klasse  ( master 1 ). wenn du  möchtest könnte ich dich ja bei der anmeldung als betreuer eintragen lassen  .
kino geht klar - unserer kontingent ist nun ausgenutzt.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## alböhi (15. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Ach ja, vielleicht sollten wir doch beim Forum-Winter-Training mitmachen.
> Fahr glaub im Winter mehr als im Sommer


 
ist denn das fair, wenn ein teilzeitbriefbote mitmacht? da wird sogar mit laufen gepunktet.


----------



## Bube (15. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> ist denn das fair, wenn ein teilzeitbriefbote mitmacht? da wird sogar mit laufen gepunktet.



Och menno....

Muß ich jetzt einen Schrittzähler unter meine Treter machen, damit
mein tägliches Laufpensum bei der Arbeit als "Walking" gewertet werden kann?
Oder ist nur Freizeitaktivität gefragt ?

Und wenn abends die Sportschau angeschaut wird, ist das dann
Regeneration oder Kompensation ?


----------



## Bube (16. November 2006)

Und  ?

So langsam heißt es: Leinen los !

Bin gespannt, wer zum Film kommt.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (16. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Und  ?
> 
> So langsam heißt es: Leinen los !
> 
> ...



Yep, bald dampfe ich hier ab...









































CU,

   AKA


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wer zum Film kommt.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich.
Bis nachher.


----------



## aka (17. November 2006)

Hi,

wie schauts heute aus, kommt jemand zum Treff?

Gruss,

   aka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (17. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schauts heute aus, kommt jemand zum Treff?
> 
> ...





Ohhhh so gern ich auch würde,   

heut kann ich leider nicht.

Werde zwar heute mittag (hoffentlich) a wengle biken, aber
heute abend kann i ned.


Bis denne


Michael


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2006)

@ montagsfahrer : wie schauts aus für morgen?

hab heut auf der alb zwei locals (  + grüsse ) aus glems kennen gelernt - und natürlich gleich ne echt geile serpentinenstrecke präsentiert bekommen.  

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (19. November 2006)

Wenn jemand lust hat in metzingen, Bad Urach und umgebung ne tour zu machen  sich, aber net auskennt soll sich mal bei mir melden!!??

Gruß Simon

PS:^^ mit den locals aus glems vom andreas bin ich und mein kumpel  gemeint


----------



## loretto6 (20. November 2006)

@andreas: ich wäre heute abend dabei. Wäre nett, wenn ich nicht schon wieder alleine dastehen würde!
Bis später  Christoph


----------



## alböhi (20. November 2006)

frederik hat mich angerufen wann´s los geht - ich hab noch genug von gestern   und bleib heut daheim.
gruss andreas


----------



## schalthebel (20. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wenns wahr wird bin ich um 18:30Uhr an der neckarbrücke. (kann ja immer was dazwischen kommen)
grüße
frederick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (20. November 2006)

@ 28zöller 
Andreas war unsre strecke gestern soooo schwer?

gruß simon


----------



## alböhi (21. November 2006)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> @ 28zöller
> Andreas war unsre strecke gestern soooo schwer?
> 
> gruß simon


 
wie schon von mike gesagt: wenn´s trocken ist wär alles fahrbar. bei manchen spitzkehren bräucht ich vielleicht mehrere versuche - war ´ne anspruchsvolle strecke- laut dimb klassifizierung S2-3. Die Singletrail-Skala (STS) umfasst sechs Schwierigkeitsrade (S-Grade) von S0 bis S5, wobei für einen durchschnittlichen Biker das untere Skalenende mit "ohne Schwierigkeit" und das obere mit "unfahrbar" gleichzusetzen ist. 
gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (21. November 2006)

@frederick: ich war gestern um 18 Uhr an der Brücke. Hab leider erst heute morgen gesehen, dass Du um 18:30 kommen wolltest. Vielleicht sollten wir mal klar stellen, wann Montags gefahren wird. Das hat sich jetzt doch sehr oft verschoben. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (22. November 2006)

@ jhan marx ( sientero dela patza )  ruf mich doch mal heut abend an.


@ all : fürs wochenende plane ich mit den nürtingern auf der alb zu fahren. ich sag dann bescheid wenn´s konkret wird. 

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (23. November 2006)

Hi, was sind die Plaene, trifft man sich Freitag abend?

Gruss,
  aka


----------



## Bube (23. November 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Hi, was sind die Plaene, trifft man sich Freitag abend?
> 
> Gruss,
> aka





Ha, das wäre doch nett !


   


Ausserdem gibt´s fette Punkte für den Winterpokal...  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (23. November 2006)

Hi !

Kommt am Freitag wer an die Neckarbrücke?
18:00 Uhr ?

Nehmt ihr mich wieder mit ?    


Gruß

Michael


----------



## alböhi (23. November 2006)

.... klar. ein schlimmer finger ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei   .


----------



## loretto6 (23. November 2006)

@Andreas: wieso nennst Du mich einen Schlimmen Finger?
Bis Morgen Christoph


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2006)

@ christoph : nee - du bist das nicht    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (24. November 2006)

Ja super, dann bis 18:00 (uih, hoffentlich ist mein Akku geladen)


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2006)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal nen Vorschlag:

Treffpunkt am *Sonntag* gegen 11 Uhr(Zug aus Stgt. kommt kurz vor 11,aus Tü. kurz nach 11)
vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen .

Gruß,Oli


sonntagstour auf der alb mit den nürtingern! mit dem zug 10.37 ab tü und 10.47 ab rt. wer fährt noch mit? auf´m heimweg mit dem besen ist bestimmt machbar.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (24. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt einfach mal nen Vorschlag:
> 
> Treffpunkt am *Sonntag* gegen 11 Uhr(Zug aus Stgt. kommt kurz vor 11,aus Tü. kurz nach 11)
> vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen .
> ...




Hei Andreas !

Wo warst Du? Wach biste ja noch. 
Bis grad war mer noch nach dem Biken a wengle
was drinken....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2006)

@ndreas: Ich bin dabei. Hast Du etwas dagegen, wenn ich Dich um 10:30 Uhr mit dem Auto abhole?


----------



## blind (25. November 2006)

servus,

wie lang soll die tour am sonntag denn werden? ich bin student und jetzt endlich komplett hier angekommen, und hät mal wieder lust (was heist lust... bin total auf entzug...) auf ne kleine tour. dummerweise bin ich wohl grad ned so wirklich fit. also falls die tour einigermassen machbar wird, wärs super wenn ihr nix dagegen habt das ich die mal mitfahr. 

momentan muss ich aber leider erstmal mein 2. problem lösen :-/ meine schaltung hat sich auf m transport scheinbar ganz böse verstellt und es läuft kaum ein gang ohne haken...

mfg Dominik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. November 2006)

Hallo Dominik,
1000 Hm und 50 Km werden schon zusammenkommen.

Da bei uns auch Ältere,Übergewichtige,Gelegenheitsbiker und Raucher(in meinem Fall sogar in Personalunion )dabei sind,
sollte das auch für dich machbar sein.

Auf jeden Fall ist bei uns noch keiner tot vom Bike gefallen.


Oli


----------



## blind (25. November 2006)

Okay, klingt gut 

Dann schau ich mal das ich mei Rad auf Trab bring, und werd dann morgen da sein.

Bis dann!

Dominik


----------



## alböhi (25. November 2006)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @ndreas: Ich bin dabei. Hast Du etwas dagegen, wenn ich Dich um 10:30 Uhr mit dem Auto abhole?


 
o.k. wie wär´s wenn du um 10.00 kommst. ich koch dann mal ´nen kaffee.
gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2006)

Aber dann muß ich ja vor 9:00 Uhr aufstehen! An einem Sonntag?! Naja, ich werd´s versuchen.
Übrigens vermute ich, daß wir morgen etwas zum Thema Fahrtechnik lernen dürfen. Leute, die ein Flying Circus besitzen, beherrschen ihr Rad meistens recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (25. November 2006)

na toll, jetzt fühl ich mich unter druck gesetzt 
musst keine angst haben, ich beherrsch mein circus eher schlecht als recht.
es is einfach nur n verdammt vielseitiger rahmen, der 
a) nicht teuer
b) nicht zu groß
c) nicht zu klein
b) nicht kaputtzukriegen ist
damit hat er alle qualitäten die mir wichtig sind 
allerdings kränkelt nach wie vor die schaltung, weiß also noch nicht sicher ob des morgen wirklich klappt. ich werd a bissl früher aufstehen damit ich se mer nommel anschaun kann. 
hoffentlich krieg ich se hin :-/


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. November 2006)

Morgen,Dominik!
Komm halt ne Viertel Stunde früher zum Treffpunkt,dann schauen wir uns deine Schaltung noch mal an.
Ich bin eh früher da,damit ich noch die eine oder andere Kippe durchziehen kann*fg* .

bis nachher,Oli


----------



## blind (26. November 2006)

Danke für des Angebot, aber des geht wegen der tollen zugverbindung leider ned. 
aber ich werd des jetzt scho no hinkriegn (zumindest so grob...).
solang n paar Gänge gehen wird des scho irgendwie klappen.

bis dann 

Dominik

//edit* also mein schaltauge is verbogen, aber auf ner kleinen testfahrt gings einigermassen... ich werds auf jeden fall versuchen. wenns kein sinn hat dreh ich halt um :-/


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. November 2006)

So,hier auch nochmal:

Scheee war´s!

Die Bilder findet ihr in meiner Gallerie.

@ Dominik:
Das mit dem Bike wegwerfen lässt du ab sofort sein.
Du weisst doch genau,daß man im Wald nix wegschmeissen darf !


Bis irgendwann,Oli


----------



## blind (26. November 2006)

Hm, ok. Ich werds ab jetzt sein lassen  

Aber ich fand die tour trotzdem ziemlich genial 
Nur bin ich jetzt so fertig wie schon lang nicht mehr  

aber hey, what shalls 

des wars auf jeden fall wert


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2006)

supertruppe - sonne - sommerliche temperaturen - und natürlich die albtraufkante      

@ dominik : toller einstieg - you´re wellcome.
die abfallproblematik im wald ist mir auch sehr vertraut - ich lass mich halt nicht fotografieren  . erschreckend ist nur der gedanke, das die bussgelder nach gewicht des müllhaufens festgelegt werden  . 

ist jetzt nicht auch wieder die zeit wo wir bäume schmücken sollten? 

schöne albträume noch - gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerdraussen (26. November 2006)

Hi Andreas,
hattet bestimmt ne schöne Tour, wir sind auch gefahren und auch mal wieder der Bukleter Krapf, ist nicht schlecht, oder?
Wären gerne auch mit Euch mitgefahren aber als ich rein geschaut habe wart ihr schon weg. Nicht schlimm aber heute hätts mal klappen können wenn ich vielleicht schon gestern rein geschaut hätte.
Bis ein ander mal
Felix


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. November 2006)

blind schrieb:


> Nur bin ich jetzt so fertig wie schon lang nicht mehr



Hey,Kopf hoch!
Wie du mit so nem Bike überhaupt so klasse mitgehalten hast,da kann man nur den Hut ziehen.
Oder wie Erkan & Stefan sagen würden: 

*Doppelrespekt mit Anerkennung!*


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Rollen wir heute abend um 18:00 Uhr trotz einstelliger Temperaturen noch zwei Stunden durch den Schönbuch? Immerhin ist es ja recht trocken.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin dabei.

Gruss,
   Andreas.


----------



## Bube (1. Dezember 2006)

Kann heut leider nicht  


gruß

Michael


----------



## alböhi (1. Dezember 2006)

euch viel spass heut - ich bin immer noch unterbelichtet    - und bleib zu haus.
wer hat lust auf ´ne sonntagstour ab 11.00 ?  nach mösingen zum stöffelberg, barmkapf, rüber nach lichtenstein und den nordrandweg über die ehninger weide zurück?

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei - trotz Frühdienst !!
Bis nachher Christoph


----------



## arne83 (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin, moin an ALLE!

Ich wäre morgen um 11 Uhr dabei. Werde am Bahnhof in Reutlingen warten!

Ansonsten werde ich heute gegen 11 Uhr von Tübingen aus ne "mittelflotte" Tour starten. Falls irgendjemand Lust hat mitzukommen, am Besten ne SMS an: 0179/9220635  

Bis dann
Arne


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2006)

arne83 schrieb:


> Moin, moin an ALLE!
> Ich wäre morgen um 11 Uhr dabei. Werde am Bahnhof in Reutlingen warten.
> Bis dann
> Arne


 
super, ich ruf dann auf´m händy an, wenn´s bei mir knapp wird .
schw. alb am sonntag treff: punkt 11.00 rückseite hauptbahnhof in rt beim parkhaus
der zug von stuttgart würde um 11.12 einlaufen - auf euch warten wir gerne
gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Dezember 2006)

Das war doch mal ein sinnvoller 1. Advent  

super Tour vom 28zöller - Prädikat 5 von 5   - allerdings keine Cappucci-Pause  

Billder sind in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (4. Dezember 2006)

@ MQT: die Pics sehen mild aus! Und nochmals merci für die Info, auch wenn ich bei den Schwiegereltern ein Käffchen zu mir nehmen musste, durfte.... 

Sach mal seit wann bist Du auf einem Specialized Eduro unterwegs??? Wie geil!!

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Dezember 2006)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ MQT: die Pics sehen mild aus! Und nochmals merci für die Info, auch wenn ich bei den Schwiegereltern ein Käffchen zu mir nehmen musste, durfte....
> 
> Sach mal seit wann bist Du auf einem Specialized Eduro unterwegs??? Wie geil!!
> 
> ...



tja, das Leben kann schon hart sein  
Das Enduro hab ich mir für die froeaters-touren zugelegt. Da rockt's zu heftig für mein CC-Harttail. Aber Du willst es ja nicht ausprobieren. Nächstes WE besteht (wie jedes WE) wieder Gelegenheit http://froeaters.fr.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7177#7177


----------



## ede paul (4. Dezember 2006)

@mqt: das hat mit nicht ausprobieren wollen nix zu tun    
Ohne Funzel macht es derzeit keinen Sinn, und sonst hat´s dieses Jahr eben nie wirklich gepasst. (ok einmal hab ich schwer verkackt!) Ich bike für mein Leben gern, hab aber auch noch andere Interessen und Verpflichtungen. Also sorry....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Dezember 2006)

hey, no problem, kommt Zeit kommt Rattspocht


----------



## ede paul (4. Dezember 2006)

jaaaa!!!!


----------



## alböhi (4. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] : danke für die blumen und wer ist denn bitte rattspocht?

nächsten sonntag ist adventure im schöngebucht mit axel . wenns wetter wieder mitmacht können wir auch über eine cappucci-pause reden  . 

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## drSchwoab (4. Dezember 2006)

Andreas, nächsten Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei ! Da hab ich wohl gestern was verpaßt ....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> ...wer ist denn bitte rattspocht?



Übersetzung:

 Froeating <-> Deutsch
Rattspocht  -  Radsport

weitere Vokabeln unter http://www.froeaters.de/ im Dictionary. Ist übrigends Pflichtlektüre vor einer Tour mit den Froeaters


----------



## Schwabi (5. Dezember 2006)

hört sich gut an mit den froeaters. werde mich mal anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Dezember 2006)

o.k. - superidee - aber wo finde ich bitte das anmeldeformular für den rochtspatt? apropik logistos und wie siehts dort mit tellenstank aus - ist ja doch´n stück weit bis ins heim zurück?
gruss vom alböhi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Dezember 2006)

Anmeldung und Details in diesem Thread:

http://froeaters.fr.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=287&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> ist ja doch´n stück weit bis ins heim zurück?
> gruss vom alböhi



in welchem Heim lebst Du denn


----------



## alböhi (6. Dezember 2006)

sonntag 11.00 start ins schönbuch zur 2. adventstour in tü an der neckarbrücke 

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2006)

@Andreas: In was für ein Buch willst Du fahren? Oder meinst Du etwa den großen, dunklen Wald, der sich zwischen Tübingen und Stuttgart erstreckt und gemeinhin als *der* Schönbuch bekannt ist? 
Wenn Wetter und Familie mitmachen, wäre ich dabei.
Wie sieht´s denn am Freitag aus? Ist Dir mittlerweile wieder ein Licht aufgegangen? Ich hätte nämlich einen Vorschlag, falls mal wieder Interesse an einem Ausflug an den Garda-See besteht. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## drSchwoab (7. Dezember 2006)

@Andreas, welche Neckarbrücke meisnt Du ? Ich hab ganz viele in meinem Stadtplan .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (7. Dezember 2006)

Die an der auf der einen Seite die Touristinfo und auf der anderen Seite der Neckarmüller ist, die Brücke deren Straße hoch zum Lustnauer Tor führt (Wilhelmsstraße?)

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (7. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Andreas
> Wie sieht´s denn am Freitag aus? .....Interesse an einem Ausflug an den Garda-See besteht.
> Gruß Christoph


 
später könnte ich ins la tour kommen. sorry - zum treff hab ich ohne meine lampen nun wirklich keinen spass - mein chefelektroniker hat die neue lichtanlage a´bisserl zu hart getestet und darf nun ein paar neue kondensatoren besorgen - bis nächste woche ist dies aber auch erledigt.
gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## loretto6 (8. Dezember 2006)

Die Brücke heißt offiziell Eberhardsbrücke. Sie verbindet Mühl- und Karlstraße. Der Treffpunkt ist an der Ecke Wöhrdstraße beim Verkehrsverein. Guckst Du:
http://www.stadtplan.tuebingen.de/Tuebingen/pq/35/34.html

Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (8. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Andreas: ...
> Wie sieht´s denn am Freitag aus?


Bei mir wirds heut' nichts, bin grad noch am Schaffe in einem suedlichen Nachbarland und so leer kann die Autobahn gar net sein, dass es mir noch rechtzeitig heim langt.


----------



## alböhi (9. Dezember 2006)

sonntag 11.15 start zu der  schönbuch - treff zur 2. adventstour in tü an der neckarbrücke bei der touristinfo

gruss andreas

die dauer der tour und die strecke sind stark wetter und von *+-* ?! abhängig.


----------



## drSchwoab (9. Dezember 2006)

@Andreas, weiß Du schon welche Strecke in etwas gefahren wird ... Ich bin am überlegen ob ich unterwegs "aussteige" und dann nach Norden gen Stuttgart weiterfahre. Dann könnte ich mit dem Zug kommen und wäre flexibel. Ach ja, wie weit ist es denn vom Hbf zum Treffpunkt. Der Zug käme 10:58 in Tü an.


----------



## plusminus (9. Dezember 2006)

Der Bahnhof ist 5 GEH-Minuten entfernt.

Streckentechnisch kann ich noch nix sagen, da ich noch nicht zu 100% dabei bin morgen. Ich hab halt ne Stunde Anfahrt, wenn wir dann noch ne große Schönbuchrunde, mit Kantentrail, fahren wollen komme ich auf über 4h Fahrzeit. Ist bei meinem derzeitigen Fitnessgrad net optimal.

Wärt ihr denn auch mit einer entspannten Schönbuch-Asphalt Tour einverstanden?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## loretto6 (9. Dezember 2006)

Angesichts der Wettervorhersage - Temperaturen bis 5 Grad - und der Wegeverhältnisse - alles matschig und rutschig - denk´ich, dass der Kantentrail eh weitgehend nicht fahrbar ist. Da würden sich die Fortsautobahnen anbieten, davon gibt´s im Schönbuch ja genug. 
Wo war ihr denn gestern alle? Ich war da und bin gefahren!!
Vielleicht bis morgen Christoph


----------



## drSchwoab (9. Dezember 2006)

Sorry Jungs, komme morgen doch nicht. Fahre morgen in den Löwensteiner Bergen. Ist für mich deutlich näher. VG nach RTÜ !


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Dezember 2006)

@Christoph: Schade, daß Du gestern alleine fahren mußtest! Ich wär´ vermutlich mitgefahren, aber ich war mir ziemlich sicher, daß bei der Kombination aus Regen, Kälte und Dunkelheit niemand an der Neckarbrücke steht. Hut ab, Du bist wirklich wetterfest!

Gruß,
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (9. Dezember 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Der Bahnhof ist 5 GEH-Minuten entfernt.
> 
> Streckentechnisch kann ich noch nix sagen, da ich noch nicht zu 100% dabei bin morgen. Ich hab halt ne Stunde Anfahrt, wenn wir dann noch ne große Schönbuchrunde, mit Kantentrail, fahren wollen komme ich auf über 4h Fahrzeit. Ist bei meinem derzeitigen Fitnessgrad net optimal.
> 
> ...


 
gemütlich auf der forstautobahn ist o.k. - teer muss ja nicht sein. wir können uns dann 12.00 an der teufelsbrücke mit dir, axel ? treffen. der kantentrail ist bestimmt zu rutschig.
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (9. Dezember 2006)

Habe mich jetzt schon mit jemanden für 10 Uhr ab BB verabredet. Wir werden gegen 11:15 in Tü sein. Dann schaun wir mal weiter. Wegen der "Unfahrbarkeit" des Kantentrails habe ich weniger bedenken, eher wegen der Zeit....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (12. Dezember 2006)

2. advent im schönbuch - guckst du hier  www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## alböhi (14. Dezember 2006)

@ christoph : guckst du hier  was dabei rauskommt, wenn mensch übt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxKukmyb0s

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Dezember 2006)

Ein richtig gutes Video! Da müssen wir aber noch sehr lange üben, um auf dieses Niveau zu kommen!

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (14. Dezember 2006)

Apropos Üben - fährt denn morgen Abend jemand? Ich kann voraussichtlich ab 18:15. 

Christoph


----------



## Bube (14. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Apropos Üben - fährt denn morgen Abend jemand? Ich kann voraussichtlich ab 18:15.
> 
> Christoph




Hi,


kann leider schon wieder nicht  

Aber das kommt ja bekanntlich in den besten Familien vor... 


Vielleicht am Freitag drauf ?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## plusminus (14. Dezember 2006)

Was ist denn so für morgen geplant? uU könnte ich mich überreden zu kommen!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (14. Dezember 2006)

sonne, sonne, sonne - ich fahr nach bayern - das gibt grundlage   .

schönes wochenende für alle, gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Dezember 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was ist denn so für morgen geplant?



Juhu, morgen wieder Biken 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Apropos Üben - fährt denn morgen Abend jemand? Ich kann voraussichtlich ab 18:15.
> 
> Christoph



Dann treffen wir uns heute erst um 18:15 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke, oder?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (15. Dezember 2006)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> um 18:15 Uhr



OK, komme gegen viertel nach aus Eselsbrunnen angefahren. Evtl. mit Old School Bike, zwecks normaler Pedale


----------



## plusminus (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
wenn jemand Lust hat über das Ammertal nach Herrenberg, bis hoch zum Friedhof, zu fahren werde ich morgen gegen 14 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke in TÜ sein. Wenn bis 12 Uhr keine Rückmeldung im Forum steht fahre ich nach TÜ rein und direkt Richtung Herrenberg weiter (ohne an der Touristinfo zu warten).

Gruß
Axel


----------



## plusminus (17. Dezember 2006)

Also ich fahre dann ohne Unterbrechung durch TÜ!

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch.

Axel


----------



## alböhi (18. Dezember 2006)

high folks,

wie wärs damit: 

Kinovorstellungen von Trailhunter Finale und Trailhunter Gardasee im Januar 2007.
Am 24. Januar läuft Trailhunter Gardasee im Kommunalen Kino in Stuttgart

ich werde hingehn und könnte wieder karten für uns reservieren. der 24.1.07 ist ein mittwoch.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi !

Findet am Freitag das Night-Riding statt ?
Würde gerne mit einem Kumpel teilnehmen. 

Hat schon jemand vor zu kommen ?



Grüße

Michael


----------



## plusminus (18. Dezember 2006)

Je nachdem in welche Richtung wir fahren wäre ich dabei. Ich "muss" halt auf relativ direktem Wege wieder zurück Richtung BB, da ich ansonsten zu lang unterwegs bin (a trainingstechnisch und b verabredungstechnisch).

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwabi (18. Dezember 2006)

kommt doch lieber mal zu den froeaters zum night ride!!

diesen donnerstag ist der nächste termin.

anmeldung bei uns im forum.


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Findet am Freitag das Night-Riding statt ?
> Würde gerne mit einem Kumpel teilnehmen.
> ...


 

ob in tü jemand am freitag fährt war eigentlich nie die frage. 
da ich nun wieder zu den " erleuchteten "     gehöre ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, das der christoph  alleine fahren muss auch gleich null.

grüsse von andreas winterize brehm


----------



## Bube (19. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> .
> 
> grüsse von andreas winterize brehm




Hi Andreas von Winterize zu Brehm,
wohnhaft nahe der Burg zum Hohen Reutlingen.
Der, der den Nordrandweg sein eigen nennt,
der diesen Pfad durch schier endloses befahren in den Fels meiselt,
oh du endlich wieder zum Kreis der Erleuchteten gehörenden,


freue mich, Ihnen vielleicht einmal heimleuchten zu dürfen.

  


Grüße 

Michael


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> ..... endlich wieder zum Kreis der Erleuchteten gehörenden......
> freue mich, Ihnen vielleicht einmal heimleuchten zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn dir fünf uhr nicht zu früh ist   gerne.


----------



## Bube (19. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> wenn dir fünf uhr nicht zu früh ist   gerne.



Oh, dann bin ich aber froh, das paßt gut   


Normalerweise fahren wir zwar erst um sechs, aber fünf geht bestimmt auch.


Grüße 

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (19. Dezember 2006)

@Michael
Andreas wollte nicht um 5 Uhr (17 Uhr) zum Nighride aufbrechen, sondern das Après-Velo um 5 Uhr (morgens) ausklingen lassen und sich dabei von Dir heimleuchten lassen , der alte Schwerenöter!
Abfahrtstermin denke ich ist 18 Uhr und noch was.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2006)

genau  .


----------



## Bube (19. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Michael
> Andreas wollte nicht um 5 Uhr (17 Uhr) zum Nighride aufbrechen, sondern das Après-Velo um 5 Uhr (morgens) ausklingen lassen und sich dabei von Dir heimleuchten lassen , der alte Schwerenöter!
> Abfahrtstermin denke ich ist 18 Uhr und noch was.
> Gruß Christoph




Ja, da danke ich dir recht herzlich !

Vielen Dank, daß du mich hier aufgeklärt hast. !   

Das scheint ja ein ganz ein schlimmer zu sein, der Andreas.   

Dabei war er eigentlich immer ganz nett...   


Mein Kumpel besorgt sich grad ´ne Lampe und dann, dann
leuchten wir dem Andreas aber so was von heim...   


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2006)

Jaja, da sind 24h Rennen Kinderfasching dagegen.
Mit hartem Training werden wir es irgendeinmal schaffen, mit Andreas mithalten zu koennen ;-)
Freu mich schon auf Freitag, hoffentlich laesst meine bessere Haelfte mich ziehen.

Gruss,
   Andreas.


----------



## alböhi (20. Dezember 2006)

ja - ja .....  und was macht ihr an so einem sonnigen tag wie heute


----------



## plusminus (20. Dezember 2006)

Möbel einkaufen und net zum trainieren kommen.....

soweit von meiner Seite.

Axel


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2006)

Ei, draussen steht ein Auto: leicht mit
mit Graupel verzuckert.

Des wird bestimmt schön, das Night-Riding am Freitag.

Freu mich schon.

Mischael


----------



## alböhi (21. Dezember 2006)

wer hat lust sich vorher mit mir warmzufahren?    start 14.00 in rt - sonnencreme und   nicht vergessen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> wer hat lust sich vorher mit mir warmzufahren?    start 14.00 in rt - sonnencreme und   nicht vergessen.
> 
> gruss andreas




Hi Andreas  

Leider ist die Sonnencreme alle und so mußte ich mich jetzt schon
warmfahren. Aber das war gar net so oifach, bei 0°C und bei Nacht.

Aber schee war´s.

Komme morgen mit Kumpel und wir fahren ab 17:00 Uhr in Riederich ab.



Bis denne

Micha


P.S.: @Aka: wie schaut´s aus ?


----------



## aka (22. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich es geschafft habe meine Geschenke bis dahin zu besorgen komme ich :-|

Edit: Gschenkle sind kauft


----------



## alböhi (22. Dezember 2006)

okay - euch auch noch´n schönen nachmittag - bis dann in tü. christoph wir warten auf dich - ausser dir fällt was besseres ein, was es glaub ich gatrnicht gibt!
gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi !

Das war doch ein nettes Night-Riding, gestern am Freitag Nacht !

Und zuhause, beim nächtlichen Ausschwenken der Getränkeflasche,
klapperte es in derselben doch verdächtig:

Jürgen hatte doch beim Befüllen keine Eiswürfel in die Flasche getan ?   

  



Frohe Weihnachten 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. Dezember 2006)

dann musste halt würstchensaft mit reintun - bei 12% wäre der frostschutz bis -10 grad gewährleistet - und vitamine vor der tour sollen ja auch ganz nützlich sein.
war ´ne tolle aktion  - dank michael - mit der kraft des saftes. 

mittwoch 27.12. gehts zu ´ner tagestour ins donautal. start wär in messkirch. mark,  und ich sind auf jedenfall dabei - würstchendosen sind auch schon bestellt.

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> mittwoch 27.12. gehts zu ´ner tagestour ins donautal. start wär in messkirch. mark,  und ich sind auf jedenfall dabei - würstchendosen sind auch schon bestellt.
> 
> gruss andreas



Klasse das Ihr dabei seid !!!


----------



## Bube (24. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> dann musste halt würstchensaft mit reintun - bei 12% wäre der frostschutz bis -10 grad gewährleistet - und vitamine vor der tour sollen ja auch ganz nützlich sein.
> war ´ne tolle aktion  - dank michael - mit der kraft des saftes.
> 
> mittwoch 27.12. gehts zu ´ner tagestour ins donautal. start wär in messkirch. mark,  und ich sind auf jedenfall dabei - würstchendosen sind auch schon bestellt.
> ...





Hi Andreas !

Wollte Dir am Samstag 3 Büchsen vorbeibringen. Mit meinen begrenzten
Möglichkeiten konnte ich Dich aber nicht erreichen.
Schade.

Au, und Biken ist in der Weihnachts-Familienzeit nur eingeschränkt
möglich (und auch gewollt). 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi @Aka

Hab mich grad online für den Icerider
angemeldet.
Jetzt bin ich auch meschugge, denke
das ist ok ?    


Die Nennung sei gültig nach
Bezahlung der 20 Euronen Startgeld:
Wie geht das mit der Zahlung? Hab keine
Bankverbindung ausmachen können....


Grüße und frohes Fest


Michael


----------



## alböhi (27. Dezember 2006)

- @ michael : hallo icerider - guck doch mal hier auf der mtb-seite des adfc ( das symbol für den marathon ist mit der seite des veranstalters verlinkt. dort findest du in der rechten spalte im oberen drittel bei startgeld auch die bankverbindung wo´s hinsoll. )
wer lesen kann ist im vorteil - hab mut ich hab´s auch noch gelernt - obwohl ich meschugge bin  
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (27. Dezember 2006)

Tach,
mit welchen Ambitionen wollte ihr den IceRider denn angehen? Schön geschmeidig oder "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" ? Schon ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit/Zielzeit angepeilt?
Unter Umständen könnte ich meine Meschuggigkeit ja auch noch einsetzen.
Wie gestaltet ihr die Anreise?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. Dezember 2006)

@ Andreas, das Andre-as und Michael
Ich hab mich auch angemeldet!! Und nur aus Solidarität mit Euch für die Langdistanz in der Altherrenklasse!! Ich hoffe, ich frier mir da nix ab. 
@Axl
Ich für mein Teil fahr da nur zum Spaß mit, ohne großen Ehrgeiz. Dabeisein ist alles. 
Christoph


----------



## Bube (27. Dezember 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Tach,
> mit welchen Ambitionen wollte ihr den IceRider denn angehen? Schön geschmeidig oder "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" ? Schon ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit/Zielzeit angepeilt?
> Unter Umständen könnte ich meine Meschuggigkeit ja auch noch einsetzen.
> Wie gestaltet ihr die Anreise?
> ...





Hi Axel !

Die Durchschnittsgeschweindigkeit ist uns eigentlich nicht sooooo
wichtig.
Hauptsache, diese liegt etwas über der vom ALB-GOLD-TEAM    


Letztes Mal hat es Aka knapp verpaßt, aber mit unserer Unterstützung
verpassen wir ALB-GOLD einen Denkzettel....

Wenn´s klappt, werden wir vielleicht sogar ins Olympia-Team aufgenommen  

Sonst bleibt uns halt der olympische Gedanke...

Grüße

Michael


----------



## plusminus (27. Dezember 2006)

Ja heiliger Bimbam.
Nur weil ich im Sommer die Marathons auf der Langdistanz fahre, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass ich mir beim IceRider einen rausreiße.
Wenn überhaupt will ich das als absolut entspannte Sache angehen, ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit und somit Leistungsniveau fängt man bei den Temperaturen gerade aber auch recht leicht an zu frieren! Bei unserer Tour Richtung Herrenberg neulich war das zB der Fall (erst nach meinem Pinkelstop und der Aufholjagd danach war ich wieder aufgewärmt).
Ich denke wenn überhaupt werd ich das spontan entscheiden ob ich mitfahre (zumal das ja auch der Geburtstag meiner Schwester ist und ich nicht weiß was da noch so geplant ist).
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Anreise aus? Fahrt ihr nen Tag vorher mitm Rad, mit der Bahn, mitm Auto?

Gruß
vom Axel, der heute maximal noch ne Runde Laufen geht!


----------



## loretto6 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ihr alten Säcke
Ich bin in einen Jungbrunnen gefallen In der Liste der bereits gemeldeten Teilnehmer bin ich unter Junioren aufgeführt  Das allein ist schon die 20.- Euro wert 
Wie sieht´s diese Woche eigentlich mit Training aus?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (27. Dezember 2006)

Ja Aber Hallo, was habe ich denn hier losgetreten! Seids denn alle Meschugge?
Ich für meinen Teil werde das Rennen gaaaanz relaxt angehen, was aber nicht heisst dass ich mir keine Mühe geben werde.
Das Ergebnis ist mir wurscht, solange ich nicht wie letztes Jahr unter den - öhm - letzen sein werde!

_@ +-:_ wegen der Zeiten, die Ergebnisliste vom letzten Rennen gibts unter http://www.br-timing.de/SiegerlisteZieglerCitySignIceRider2006Langdistanz.pdf . 
Wg. der Anfahrt: machs wieder der 28er und nächtige am Abend davor bei mir . Beinhaltet Nudel(abend)essen, Frühstück und Transfer nach Schömberg u. zurück 

Disclaimer: Angebot nur solange Platz vorrätig. Reservierungen erbeten. First Come, first serve ... die letzten beissen die Hunde.


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Ja Aber Hallo, was habe ich denn hier losgetreten! Seids denn alle Meschugge?
> Ich für meinen Teil werde das Rennen gaaaanz relaxt angehen, was aber nicht heisst dass ich mir keine Mühe geben werde.
> Das Ergebnis ist mir wurscht, solange ich nicht wie letztes Jahr unter den - öhm - letzen sein werde!
> 
> ...




@Aka:
Hab mal zur Gaudi die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (ca. 14 m/h)
und die Durchschnittshöhenmeter (350 hm/h) so grob gepeilt.

Denke, die 50 km kann man fahren, aber die 1220 hm in Deiner
Zeit war schon o.k.  

Ausserdem war voriges Jahr doch ziemlich Eis auf der Bahn...


Grüße von

Michael (der sich ganz toll auf die  Gaudi freut)


P.S.: War heut (Mittwoch) morgen mal a wengle trainieren: bei -5,8 °C bin ich los.
Es wurd dann aber laufend (sorry: fahrend) wärmer.
Auf dem Hohen Urach war dann eine grandiose Sicht. 
Hab auch Bilder gemacht, aber die Kamera gibt diese noch nicht wieder her: 
Muß bestimmt noch das Eis vom Chip kratzen....

Ausserdem weiß ich jetzt genau, wo der Weihnachtsmann sein Winterquartier hat. Hab sogar Fotos von seiner Zipfelmütze gemacht !


----------



## alböhi (28. Dezember 2006)

mein vorschlag zur renntaktik beim icerider am 28.1.07 :
wir fahren zusammen - allein schon wegen unserem junior - haben ´ne menge spass und mit der pinguintaktik wird auch keiner frieren. 
dann gibt´s noch michaels würstchenbude und strom für ´n glühwein hätte ich dabei


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> mein vorschlag zur renntaktik beim icerider am 28.1.07 :
> wir fahren zusammen - allein schon wegen unserem junior - haben ´ne menge spass und mit der pinguintaktik wird auch keiner frieren.
> dann gibt´s noch michaels würstchenbude und strom für ´n glühwein hätte ich dabei





Also, so (oder) ähnlich !

Und, die Langdistanz geht ja über 2 Runden, glaub ich.
Man(n) könnte ja nach der ersten Runde die Würstchen 
vertilgen und bei der 2. Runde so doll fahren, wie´s geht ?
Dem Veranstalter müste halt mitgeteilt werden, daß
wir nach unserem Picknick weiterradeln...  



Ah ja, und der Nikolaus, der hat sein Quartier auf dem Hohen Urach !

Bilder bei meinen Fotos und 3
als Anlage.    


Grüße aus dem schönen Ermstal

Michael


----------



## alböhi (28. Dezember 2006)

für morgen bring ich dann mal ´nen glühwein mit - sicherheitshalber -würstchenbuden !? gibts leider nicht an jeder ecke  

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## aka (29. Dezember 2006)

Also heute wieder treff um 18:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (29. Dezember 2006)

Von mir aus gerne auch noch im Hellen
Christoph


----------



## Bikingrules (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie lange und wie schnell seid Ihr denn i.d.R. so unterwegs?

Gruß
Roland


----------



## loretto6 (29. Dezember 2006)

@Bikingrules
So weit die Füße tragen - im Winter eben, bis es zu kalt wird. Das waren in den letzten Wochen 1,5 bis 3 Stunden. Mittlere Geschwindigkeit, Helm und Licht sind Voraussetzung. Du bist herzlich willkommen!!
@Alle anderen:
Galls wir früher fahren sollten - was ich ja gut fände - ruft mich doch kurz auf dem Handy an. Ich hab Feierabend und mein Privatrechne ist gerade auf einer LAN-Party 
Bis dann
Christoph


----------



## Bube (29. Dezember 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Also heute wieder treff um 18:00?




Hi @Aka,

komme auch. Kann leider nicht früher...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## aka (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Lust auf eine Schoenbuch Tour bei - jetzt kommts - Tageslicht?
Treff ist morgen *(Samstag) um 14:00* beim *Waldfriedhof Herrenberg *(!). 
Von dort aus wirds in Richtung Mueneck und Hohenentringen gehen.

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## aka (29. Dezember 2006)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Galls wir früher fahren sollten - was ich ja gut fände - ruft mich doch kurz auf dem Handy an. Ich hab Feierabend und mein Privatrechne ist gerade auf einer LAN-Party
> Bis dann
> Christoph


Uih, zu spaet gesehen (Komputer von Frau in Beschlag genommen)... komme auch auf 1800 und versuche zeitig zu sein.


----------



## plusminus (29. Dezember 2006)

Ab der Hohenentringen können wir uns ja überlegen was wir machen. Ich persönlich würde ab da gerne Schotter/Asphalt fahren. Also würde es sich anbieten, dass man entweder (falls Tübinger kommen) Richtung geschlossener Brunnen auf zT neuestem Asphalt rollt oder die Tübinger fahren mit ins Ammertal und trennen sich da irgendwo. 
Wenn ihr Bock habt euch noch weiter im Schönbuch auszutoben nur zu, ich werde ab der Hohenentringen halt abdrehen (entweder über Teufelsbrücke oder Herrenberg nach BB).
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (29. Dezember 2006)

samstag find ich super - muss los - bis gleich.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (30. Dezember 2006)

aka schrieb:


> Treff ist morgen *(Samstag) um 14:00* beim *Waldfriedhof Herrenberg *(!).
> Aka.


 
wenn du lust hast vorher noch´n heissen tee zu trinken hol ich dich in öschelbronn ab. wie lang brauch´mer denn von dir bis zum treff? 
ruf bitte auf´m handy an.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (30. Dezember 2006)

@+-:
Vielen Dank für den Tip mit der preiswerten Marzocchi, aber die Federgabel für mein Explosif wird wahrscheinlich Fat Albert oder Big Betty heißen.
Falls Du noch welche übrig hast, würde ich Dir gerne zwei oder vier dieser seltsamen Batterien für das Cuberider abkaufen. Du könntest sie ja einfach nachher mitbringen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (30. Dezember 2006)

"Fat Albert oder Big Betty heißen" ..... dachte immer das wären Schwalbe Reifen, bauen die jetzt auch schon Gabeln ??  

Batterien bring ich Dir ein Paar mit.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## loretto6 (30. Dezember 2006)

Er will eben weiter ungeteert und ungefedert fahren, nach dem Motto "Nur die Harten kommen  in den Garten".  . Ich kann heute leider nicht , Euch viel Vergnügen, heute guten Grip und morgen einen guten Rutsch.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (30. Dezember 2006)

Mit dem Post wollte ich ihn eigentlich dazu zwingen endlich dem Stand der Technik gerecht zu werden. Aber nunja, wenn er sich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken möchte.

Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Dezember 2006)

Das war echt eine spitzenmäßige Tour heute! Der Single-Trail-Anteil lag doch bestimmt bei weit über 80 Prozent, oder hab´ ich das nur geträumt!?

Einen schönen Power-Slide ins neue Jahr wünscht

Mark


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

Nächsten Sommer gibts mal Trail pur von Ehningen bis Tübingen!!!! (Anreise wahlweise mit Bahn oder Asphalt).

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

@Christoph: was ich noch sagen wollte: geh mit Deinem Sohn und seinen Freunden mal richtig schön biken, dann brauchen die keine LANs mehr und Dein PC ist Dir sicher!

Axel


----------



## britta-ox (31. Dezember 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> Nächsten Sommer gibts mal Trail pur von Ehningen bis Tübingen!!!! (Anreise wahlweise mit Bahn oder Asphalt).
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



Darf ich da auch kommen ?  
Tübingen war viele Jährchen meine Heimat....
 und ich verbinds mit ganz schönen Erinnerungen...


----------



## aka (31. Dezember 2006)

Ja das war gestern doch mal ein angemessener Jahresabschluss, hat super spass gmacht ... auch wenn ich am Ende auf den letzten Km fertig war und zu kämpfen hatte. Hätte den Element Fahrer doch net so jagen sollen.

*Einen Guten Rutsch an alle*


----------



## Bube (31. Dezember 2006)

Ja, des schaut ja aus, alle war das ein
richtiges Bike-Feuerwerk zum Jahresabschluß.
Freitag mit Glühwein-Night-Riding und dann Ihr am Samstag bei Tag:
Verflixt, da wäre ich scho gerne dabei gewesen.
Denn wenn Aka mal in´s schnaufen kommt, des schau i mir scho
a mol  gern a     


Also: Feste trainiera für da IceRider....

Ach ja, Damen sind glaub auch zugelassen, in Schömberg...    


Grüße und viele sturzfreie Runden in 2007 !

Auf daß sich das fette Grinsen nach den Touren
tief ins Gesicht eingräbt....    

Michael


----------



## alböhi (31. Dezember 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Auf daß sich das fette Grinsen nach den Touren
> tief ins Gesicht eingräbt....  Michael


 
was denkscht denn, wo meine falten herkommen


----------



## aka (31. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> was denkscht denn, wo meine falten herkommen



Aus eigener Erfahrung: Der schönste Muskelkater ist immer noch der im Gesicht


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

@britta: da darf jeder mitkommen der Spaß am Radfahren und nicht zu schweren meist minimal abfallenden Trails hat!!!! Termin wird hier im Forum bekannt gegeben. Allerdings wirds wohl vor März/April nix. Wenn der Schönbuch jetzt mal richtig nass wird, was wohl die nächsten Tage ansteht, machts nicht mehr wirklich soviel Spaß. Außerdem würde das wenn man mitm Rad anreist eine ich vermute 4h Tour von Tü bis Tü, je nachdem wie schnell ihr herkommt  ab Ehningen gehts dann aber flott, hehe.
Von mir aus können wirs aber auch demnächst mal machen, wenn ihr zB mit den öffentlichen oder mitm Auto anreist!

@ka: was seid ihr denn gestern noch gefahren? Nach den Trails hast Du eigentlich einen noch sehr fitten Eindruck gemacht....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (31. Dezember 2006)

gern würd ich hier die highlights des jahres nochmal abspulen - das wär fast ´n buch wert.

euch allen, die ich auf´m bike kennengelernt habe: herzlichen dank für dieses tolle fahrradjahr. jede/r einzelne mit allen ecken, spliens und kanten ist wahrlich eine bereicherung für mein leben.

an alle mitleser: rauf aufs rad und geniesst mit uns das bikerdasein.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

@britta: " _die anständigen Jungs im Süden "  __heissen dich willkommen im club._
@axel: auf der alb sind die trails auch im jan und februar fahrbar - wo felsen sind gibt es keinen schlamm


----------



## aka (31. Dezember 2006)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ka: was seid ihr denn gestern noch gefahren? Nach den Trails hast Du eigentlich einen noch sehr fitten Eindruck gemacht....



Wir sind an der Kante entlang wieder zurückgefahren, unterbrochen von Foto- und Filmstops an "ich weiss, kann man schon fahren" Stellen  
Dabei habe ich wohl das Essen vergessen, und schwupp di wupp wars vorbei. Muss aber auch sagen dass ich die letzten drei Tage mehr gefahren bin wie früher im ganzen Monat. Meine Frau hat mir jetzt erst mal Bike Pause verordnet, ist aber auch OK so. 
Da kann ich in aller Ruhe mal meine Spikereifen rauskramen und prüfen  

Die Tour von Ehningen her ist gebongt, da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf.

@ Britta-Ox: einfach öfters hier ins Forum schauen, da wird sich schon eine Gelegenheit ergeben. Wir beissen nicht und es sind schon früher Frauen mit gefahren (na gut, zumindest einmal, aber ich bin selber noch nicht so lange dabei ).


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

Dochdoch, ab und an traut sich auch das weibliche Geschlecht zur Tübinger Runde bzw zu Touren die wo anders starten.
Versteht mich net falsch: wir können das natürlich auch im Winter machen, ABER dann sinds lange Fahrzeiten und ein trockener Trails macht deutlich mehr Spaß als ein schmieriger.

@ndreas: auf der Alb muss man immer so viele Höhenmeter machen um an Trails zu kommen...... Außerdem ist meine Anfahrt von Möhringen demnächst ja noch länger als jetzt von BB aus! Muss nachher mal auf die Landkarte schaun wie man da überhaupt am besten fährt. Ich machs am besten gleich, vor der Tour. (mache heut noch die 11.111 km voll!!!!)

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub ich muss mich eurem Mountainbiketreff auch mal anschließen. Macht mich richtig heiß, wenn ich die Tourenbeschreibungen lese.
Im neuen Jahr dann auf jeden Fall. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja ein Snowride im Winter zustande.
Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch wenns dunkel ist? Habe mir nämlich ne Lampe gebaut und würd sie gern mal einweihen.

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch,
Alex


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir ein kleiner JahresrÃ¼ckblick

1 Marathon-Hardtail aufgebaut
1 Rennrad gekauft
1e neue Gabel fÃ¼rs Focus (endlich!)
2 Kassetten
2 KettenblÃ¤tter
2 Platten (einer im Rennen)
3 Satz Reifen
5 Marathons (einen dank alpinen Wettereinbruchs nicht beendet)
7 Ketten
11128 Kilometer (9738 aufm MTB)
â viel SpaÃ

Danke an alle die mit mir gefahren sind und mich motiviert haben!


----------



## britta-ox (31. Dezember 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> gern würd ich hier die highlights des jahres nochmal abspulen - das wär fast ´n buch wert.
> 
> euch allen, die ich auf´m bike kennengelernt habe: herzlichen dank für dieses tolle fahrradjahr. jede/r einzelne mit allen ecken, spliens und kanten ist wahrlich eine bereicherung für mein leben.
> 
> ...



Danke für den netten Willkommensgruß ! 
...schon bin ich enttarnt - darf ich trotzdem kommen ?  
Ich schwör, ich bin nicht halb so schlimm wies sich anhört ! 
(Und lieber mit den anständigen Jungs aus'm süden auf'm bike, wie mit den unanständigen Nordlichtern nur rumzutschätten....:daumen: - hoffentlich liest da keiner mit... )

Deinen Worten oben könnt ich mich grad anschließen - auch ich hatte ein tolles Bikejahr mit vielen neuen, netten Leuten. 
 Schade nur, dass die Zeit so knapp ist.

Ich halt es auch für sinnvoller, erst im Frühjahr mal mitzufahren, da ich schon ne Stund mind. anreise hab und wenn man dann nur max. 2 h fährt, ists irgendwie nicht verhältnismäßig.
______________________________________________________

@ plusminus

HIlfe, ich tret zurück, wenn ich deine Zahlen so les !  
...wundert mich nich, dass nur ab und an ne Frau mitfährt - vermutlich jede *nur 1 x *!!!!!!!!!!

_________________________________________________

Grüß euch alle aus Oxhouse


----------



## Bube (31. Dezember 2006)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich eurem Mountainbiketreff auch mal anschließen. Macht mich richtig heiß, wenn ich die Tourenbeschreibungen lese.
> Im neuen Jahr dann auf jeden Fall. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja ein Snowride im Winter zustande.
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch wenns dunkel ist? Habe mir nämlich ne Lampe gebaut und würd sie gern mal einweihen.
> 
> ...



Hihihi

Hi Alex !

Im dunkeln fahrn ?  Mit dem TÜ-Forum ?
Bist Du "meschugge" ?
Das ist ja höchst gefährlich...
Da sieht man ja bei Nacht kaum den Boden, geschweige denn Bodenwellen oder was sonst noch so keucht und fleucht !
Und wenn dann -  so wird gemunkelt -  noch Alkohol in
Wurstdosen eingeschmuggelt wird oder andere - kannenweise, so hörte ich -
Glühwein mit sich rumschleppen ->  höchst gefährlich, sage ich, höchst 
gefährlich !!

Und dann noch mit Leuten unterwegs, WILDFREMDEN !
Hat dir Mutti nicht gesagt, du sollst nicht mit Fremden mitgehen ?!?

Im Dunkeln fahrn, so en schmarrn.

Ja wo sammer denn    




Grüße (von dem, der aus dem Dunkeln kam)

Michael


----------



## MaxiNagl (31. Dezember 2006)

Höre ich da Ironie oder den schlammigen, dunklen Ernst?


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2006)

@britta: neinein. Die meisten Kilometer bin ich allein gefahren. Und so heizen tu ich bei den Tübingern eigentlich nicht, oder was sagt ihr dazu Tübinger? Jetzt bitte keine Fehlbeschreibungen nur um mich gnädig zu stimmen, oder gar um mal die Chance zu bekommen, dass mal wieder eine Frau zur Tübingenrunde kommt.
Es gilt also prinzipiell die Regel: Wer schnell fahren kann, kann auch langsam fahren. Der Umkehrschluss gilt ja nunmal leider nicht immer. Falls ichs nicht vergess schick ich Dir ne PM falls es mit der Tour soweit sein sollte. In solchen Dingen habe ich meist ein Elefantengedächtnis.

Also feiert alle recht schön, ich werde mich heute Abend zurückhalten, und nein, das liegt nicht daran, dass ich morgen trainiere. Bin jetzt erstmal mitm Umzug beschäftigt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Januar 2007)

Ja, der Axel kann schon schnell fahren und das gilt auch für ein paar andere "Tübinger". Aber sie warten auch immer brav, bis ich wieder zu ihnen aufgeschlossen hab´.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (1. Januar 2007)

[_QUOTE=Bube;3309123]Hihihi

Hi Alex !

Im dunkeln fahrn ?  Mit dem TÜ-Forum ?
Bist Du "meschugge" ?
Das ist ja höchst gefährlich...
Da sieht man ja bei Nacht kaum den Boden, geschweige denn Bodenwellen oder was sonst noch so keucht und fleucht !
Und wenn dann -  so wird gemunkelt -  noch Alkohol in
Wurstdosen eingeschmuggelt wird oder andere - kannenweise, so hörte ich -
Glühwein mit sich rumschleppen ->  höchst gefährlich, sage ich, höchst 
gefährlich !!

Und dann noch mit Leuten unterwegs, WILDFREMDEN !
Hat dir Mutti nicht gesagt, du sollst nicht mit Fremden mitgehen ?!?

Im Dunkeln fahrn, so en schmarrn.

Ja wo sammer denn    




Grüße (von dem, der aus dem Dunkeln kam)

Michael_



Hey Michael,

das hört sich doch nach richtig biken mit Spaß an...  
wenn das ganze dann noch auf schönen Trails stattfindet, schlägt sicherlich jedermanns und jederfraus Bikerherz höher... 
 gebt ihr solche Aussfahrten auch im Forum bekannt ??? 

Grüßle Britta


----------



## alböhi (1. Januar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ja, der Axel kann schon schnell fahren und das gilt auch für ein paar andere "Tübinger". Aber sie warten auch immer brav, bis ich wieder zu ihnen aufgeschlossen hab´. Gruß, Mark


 
@n den der sich nicht mit fremden federn schmückt: falls du´s noch nicht gemerkt hast - im trend ist hinter dir zu fahren - da kömma noch was lernen  


			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> ...neinein. Die meisten Kilometer bin ich allein gefahren...


ja das kenn ich. die letzten fahren auch immer allein  

@propos ten : wer hat donnerstag zeit für ´ne tageslichttour? zb.: uracher alb mit den ganzen trailsahnestücken?

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

hier noch ein bild von der froeaterstour letzten mittwoch - das bringt die derzeitige stimmung auf der alb gut rüber - martin sei dank http://mqt.mq.funpic.de/27.12.06/PC270004.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (1. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> gebt ihr solche Aussfahrten auch im Forum bekannt ???
> 
> Grüßle Britta



@Britta:
neben "spontanen" Touren gibts schon seit längerem einen etablierten, regelmässigen Treff Freitags um 18:00 an der Touristeninfo / Neckarbrücke.
Allerdings brauchts da ein Licht (na gut, wenn gewisse Lichtfetischisten dabei sind ist eigenes Licht allerdings zwecklos  ). In letzter Zeit hat sich da der schöne Brauch etabliert, dass man sich gegenseitig nicht nur bei Pannen hilft sondern unterwegs auch noch verköstigt. Jahreszeitlich bedingt gerne ein bisschen Glühwein, und, sehr leckere Spezialität aus der Metzinger Gegend, Birnendosenwurst.

@Axel: na, Bock auf Ice Rider? Das Angebot steht...


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2007)

@ IceRider: WENN gutes Wetter herrscht, MEINE Schwester an ihrem Geburtstag Schicht hat UND ich mich fit fühle könnte es glatt vorkommen, dass ich mich überreden lasse. Aus Erzählung vom Michl weiß ich halt, dass aus dem IceRider schnell mal ein Matschrider wird, und das ist dann sehr materialschädigend. Ein paar Eckpunkte meiner Verschleißteilchronologie stehen ja in meinem Jahresrückblick, und die muss man ja net mutwillig noch länger werden! Das wird also definitiv eine spontane Entscheidung.

Gruß vom Axel der total fertig vom Sprinterbeladen ist.


----------



## Bube (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Tü-forum !


Momentan ist ja Urlaubszeit und meine Familie plant morgen, Mittwoch, einen Ausflug zu Freunden auf die Schwäbische Alb.
Genauer gesagt nach Oberdigisheim, einen Teilort von Meßstetten.

Treffpunkt ist 10.00 Uhr auf der Alb.

Nun, so weit so gut.


Nun kommen die Leute aus dem Forum doch viel rum  
->  GoogleEarth zeigt die Route vom Startpunkt (Metzingen) mit den wenigsten Höhenmetern an über TÜ-Balingen, dann den Lochen hoch und schon ist man da....

Neckartalradweg nach TÜ ist ok., aber dann ?
Gibt es von TÜ einen Radweg nach Balingen ? 
Leider ist wegen dem Termin nur die schnellste ( und nicht die schönste ) Route relevant. 
(Fühaufstehen und Bike-Beleuchtung    sind kein Problem)

Rückfahrt wäre dann per Auto mit Familie.


Can anybody help me ?     



Grüße

Michael


----------



## britta-ox (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

wann planst du denn Donnerstag zu starten ? Vormittags muss ich arbeiten ,aber am Nachmittag werd ich auch fahren.
Aber wie schwierig ist die Tour eigentlich ?
 Ich kenne die Alb nur in der Blaubeurer Gegend, da fahrn "meine Jungs"hier aus Ox ( überzeugte Downhiller ) immer hin und dis Runde ist für mich mangels Risikofreude weniger geeignet...

Grüße von
Britta


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2007)

@ michael : ruf mich doch an. ich kann dir die strecke als overlay schicken - dann kanste mit deinem gps navigieren.

@ britta : wann und wo kanst du donnerstag starten? ich kanns auch so planen das wir dir entgegenkommen - die einzige ortschaft namens ox find ich leider nur an der nordsee . 
mach doch mal nen voschlag.

donnerstag nachmittag auf die alb !

gruss andreas

@ aka : super, das foto ist gut geeignet.


----------



## britta-ox (2. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ britta : wann und wo kanst du donnerstag starten? ich kanns auch so planen das wir dir entgegenkommen - die einzige ortschaft namens ox find ich leider nur an der nordsee .
> mach doch mal nen voschlag.



Mein vorschlag ist - mach du en vorschlag, denn ich kenn ja dein Repertoire an Touren auf der Alb nicht. 
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich spätestens um 13.30-14 Uhr hier wegfahren kann. Bis Münsingen fahr ich ca.50 min, Urach laut Routenplaner 1h 37 min, müsst aber schneller gehn.
also schlag mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2007)

donnerstag treff 12.00 in rt am parkhaus hinterm hbf - 15.00 treffen wir uns mit britta in münsingen am beheiztem freibad - falls das geschlossen hat, können wir ja alternativ ´n bisschen radfahren. strecke ist wetterabhängig.

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (3. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> donnerstag treff 12.00 in rt am parkhaus hinterm hbf - 15.00 treffen wir uns mit britta in münsingen am beheiztem freibad - falls das geschlossen hat, können wir ja alternativ ´n bisschen radfahren. strecke ist wetterabhängig.
> 
> gruss andreas



Britta kommt  - es ist Warmbadetag ! 
wenn alle ihre Lämpchen dabei habn gibts sogar ne Nachtfahrt 
und anschließend schieben wir unsere Bikes in ein schnuckeliges Cafe und ich hab meinen 1. Triathlon !!!
Ich lieb euch jetzt schon (noch??? ), unbekannterweise... 
Danke für die flexible Gestaltung deiner Tour, andreas !  
Ich freu mich !

Bis dann,
Britta


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2007)

@ndreas:  willste dieses Jahr jetzt doch nen 24h Einzelrennen fahren? Im tiefsten Winter mehr als 3h von Treffpunkt zu Treffpunkt, anschließend noch weiterfahren..... Wenn Du das zum Frühjahr hin weiter so ausbaust könnte das was werden.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (3. Januar 2007)

@xel : das täuscht aber gewaltig! ich fahr mit´m bus zum schwimmbad und geh dort ins cafe. zurück gehts bis zum uracher bahnhof nur bergab - und überhaupt - im august hab ich im ländle schon mehr gefroren. aber auch das will hier bestimmt keiner wissen.
 

gruss vom reutlinger sofa - andreas


 dia junga " seycher " san halt nix mer gwähnt


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2007)

Haja, ich seuche halt vor lauter Saft und Kraft, hehehehehe.

Das wird aber net merkwürdige Tour mit lauter öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und nur bergabfahren. Werdet ihr jetzt Downhiller? Die lassen sich doch auch immer überall hinshutteln anstatt den Berg hochzufahren  

Wie siehts mit der Freitagsrunde aus? Schon was geplant?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## immerdraussen (3. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> donnerstag treff 12.00 in rt am parkhaus hinterm hbf - 15.00 treffen wir uns mit britta in münsingen am beheiztem freibad - falls das geschlossen hat, können wir ja alternativ ´n bisschen radfahren. strecke ist wetterabhängig.
> 
> gruss andreas



was Ihr fahrt tagsüber?
morgen hab ich auch Zeit, sag mal die Strecke dann steig ich unterwegs ein.
Felix


----------



## Bube (3. Januar 2007)

Hi 28Zöller !

Danke für die Mithilfe bei der Tourplanung,
hat mir sehr geholfen.


  

Reiderich - Unterdigisheim:
4 1/2 Stunden / 80 km / 1200 hm



Gruß

Michael 


P.S.: Am Freitag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## alböhi (4. Januar 2007)

@ felix : da freu ich mich - das check´ma unterwegs übers handy - oder du kommst zum frühstück und startest mit mir zusammen.

@ michael : warum so lange? haste dich dann doch verfahren  


freitag 18.00 treff an der neckarbrücke in tü : wir werden ´nen kurzfilm über den tübinger "neidreid" machen.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas 

heute um 12.00 in rt am parkhaus hinter´m hbf zur tour auf´d alb startet


----------



## aka (4. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi 28Zöller !
> Reiderich - Unterdigisheim:
> 4 1/2 Stunden / 80 km / 1200 hm



Respekt, lag da oben noch Schnee?


----------



## Bube (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Aka,

ja, und es war so was von suuuuper    


Wollte zum Schluß noch eine "Abkürzung" 
nehmen, die vom Förster
einmal befahren war:

3X führte die Spur nur zu Futterstellen und keinen Schritt weiter  

Zum Schluß fiel ich beim Aufsteigen auf´s Bike den langen Weg rücklings
in den Schnee: Das Vorderrad war durch mein Gewicht so tief eingesunken,
ich völlig entkraäftet:   Es war einfach    


Freu mich auf den Icerider.


Grüße Michael

Ach, und vielleicht für den 11-1.000-Trip als
Anlage die Bildchen (aufgenommen am leicht überfrorenen
Schömberg-Stausee, gestern)

Ach II) wie bei Colombo: ich hätte da noch eine Frage:
          Welche Bike-Lampe macht man morgends um 6 Uhr bei der Abfahrt an
           und bemerkt dann um 10:30 Uhr bei der Zielankunft, daß man diese noch ausmachen 
           muß?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Aka,
> ja, und es war so was von suuuuper
> ...



Ich habs schon mal gesagt, bei deinem Trainingspensum ist ein Alpen-X vielleicht eine etwas zu lasche Herausforderung, oder hast du vor die schönen Monate vor dem Sommer nicht mehr zu trainieren  
Ich war am Dienstag gar net so weit weg von dort auf der Alb, auf die Idee von daheim dort hin zu fahren bin ich aber  nicht gekommen - das muss ich auch mal probieren. 
Wenn es einen Grund gibt warum ich nachher bei dem Mistwetter aufs Bike steigen werde dann dein Post.


----------



## aka (4. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Freu mich auf den Icerider.



Es ist ja nicht mehr so lange bis zum Rennen, also hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung und der aktuelle Stand "Team Meschugge" in Sachen Ice Rider ...
Wenn ich das Richtig überschaue fahren hier aus dem Thread folgende Leute mit:

- 28zöller
- loretto6
- Bube
- aka

Damit ist das Team Meschugge bisher das mit Abstand größte Team (mal sehen obs dafür einen Preis gibt  )

Zwecks der Anfahrt: loretto6 und Bube bilden eine Fahrgemeinschaft, 28Zöller und aka ebenso.

Ach ja, mit dem Folgenden möchte ich euch ja nicht unter Druck setzen, aber ich habe etwas in der Historie des Teams Meschugge gestöbert und bin auf ein Foto gestossen, dass ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:





Es zeigt ein (derzeit nicht aktives) Team Meschugge Mitglied (genau die #3), erstes Rennen, erster Sieg! 

Also von wegen Rennen Just for Fun oder so, die Preise auf dem Podest sind bierernst! Also nutzt die verbleibende Zeit und kommt Freitags artig ins Training und denkt an die Kompensation hinterher


----------



## Bube (4. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht mehr so lange bis zum Rennen, also hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung und der aktuelle Stand "Team Meschugge" in Sachen Ice Rider ...
> Wenn ich das Richtig überschaue fahren hier aus dem Thread folgende Leute mit:
> 
> - 28zöller
> ...





Hi Aka !

Deswegen schon hat es sich gelohnt, sich anzumelden   


Wo bist denn du auf dem Bild ? 
Ach so ja, jetzt fällt´s mir auf:  Podiums-Platz 3 ist leer: 
Du hast dein Fäßchen schon aufgemacht und bist 
- während die anderen noch posieren - 
schon bei der   "Kompensation hinterher".   


"meschugg" Grüße aus Riederich


Michael


@Aka: Werde grad anschließend noch die 3 Stunden von soeben  im Winterpokal eintragen..


----------



## alböhi (4. Januar 2007)

das trinkvolumen eines camels kann man an den höckern erkennen - mir wär das fass zu klein


----------



## immerdraussen (4. Januar 2007)

@Andreas: nochmals danke für den Schlauch.
War wirklich ne schöne Tour, waren bestimmt über 50 km, muss mal meinen VDO fragen....

@Alle: dürfte jemand aus der Nachbarschaft mit Euch zum Icerider?

Felix


----------



## britta-ox (4. Januar 2007)

Ich bereue die lange Anfahrt keineswegs...!

Es war klasse  - nette Trails mit netten Jungs  . Was will das Bikerherz mehr ?

Ich dank euch beiden nochmals, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt !

Vielleicht kann ich mich mal mit ner schönen Tour im Allgäu rächen ! 

Liebe Grüße von
Britta


----------



## alböhi (5. Januar 2007)

@ britta und felix : ich bin zwar sonne gewohnt, aber mit euch zusammen kann ich auch bei so ´nem wetter spass haben - das dem felix mal die luft ausgeht hatte ich auch noch nicht  . cafe´ und kuchen zum abschluss. das war klasse.

zum icerider würd ich mich über euch beide freuen - dann macht vielleicht auch der mark  ? doch noch mit.

@ bube : der aka steht doch auf der treppe. und das fass könnt schon leer sein. guck doch mal genau hin - gut der zahn der zeit nagt doch an jedem von uns.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2007)

Gesundes Neues Euch allen hier aus dem Nürtinger Thread! 

Bin neugierig: Icerider... Was ist das???

Und ansonsten: In Nürtingen geht dieses WE sicher auch wieder was, bei mir am Samstag.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (5. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ bube : der aka steht doch auf der treppe. und das fass könnt schon leer sein. guck doch mal genau hin - gut der zahn der zeit nagt doch an jedem von uns.





Ah, ja !

Jetzt, wo Du´s sagst: Die Beine von der #1, die kenn ich doch 
von den Night-Ridern ! Jetzt, ja : Hi Aka   

  

@28": gut hingekriegt   


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Januar 2007)

> Ah, ja !
> 
> Jetzt, wo Du´s sagst: Die Beine von der #1, die kenn ich doch
> von den Night-Ridern ! Jetzt, ja : Hi Aka


 
@propos oder beine - soll ich heut abend meinen " leichten kompensationsanzug " mitbringen?

treff 18.00 neckarbrücke in tü an der turiinfo


----------



## aka (5. Januar 2007)

@ immerdraussen & Night-Mare: ich hab' euch eine PN geschickt.

Heute abend wieder Treff um 18:00 an der Necharbrücke, der Akku ist voll


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2007)

@aka
Hab eine PN von Andreas, von dir net...

@Andreas
Klingt sehr interessant, das mit dem Icerider. Mal schauen, Lust und Zeit hätte ich.


Jörg.


----------



## britta-ox (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr icerider,

jetzt bin ich auch neugierig geworden ! schließlich ist ja Platz 3 auf dem Frauentreppchen noch unbesetzt...oder leert die Dame mit Team Meschugge grad ihr Fässchchen ? 

aber im Ernst - ist das was für "Unbedarfte"? bin noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren,
wie schwierig ist denn das bergrunter - berghoch trau ich mir mehr zu, aber abwärts... 
Fahrt ihr das mit spikes oder reicht gutes Profil ?

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## aka (6. Januar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @aka
> Hab eine PN von Andreas, von dir net...



Oh, ich heisse auch Andreas...


----------



## loretto6 (6. Januar 2007)

@britta:
Hoffentlich ist das was für Unbedarfte!! Schließlich bin ich auch noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren. Allerdings ist die Langstrecke für einen Marathon extrem - extrem kurz nämlich. Wenn der sportliche Ehrgeiz nicht zu groß ist, dann kann man das ohne Spätfolgen schon schaffen. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (6. Januar 2007)

So, seids ihr nach der Plattenorgie gestern noch gut heimgekommen? Unterwegs doch noch in ein Schlammloch gefallen?
Bei mir war die Heimfahrt reichlich blöd - 2 min. nach dem wir uns getrennt hatten, hatte ich einen Platten, diesmal der Vorderreifen. Ich bin dann zur nächsten Laterne gelaufen und habe den Schlauch geflickt (Pfützen sind praktisch um Löcher zu finden). Dem Dorn nach zu urteilen klar ein Wurmlinger (ab jetzt No-Go-Area?). 
Leider habe ich dabei entweder das Loch mit meinem Flicken knapp verfehlt oder die Klebwirkung war wegen dem Nieselregen schlecht oder da waren noch mehr Löcher... jedenfalls hat der Schlauch die Luft nicht recht halten wollen und ich habe ergo alle 3km nachgepumpt. Irgendwann wars mir zu blöd und habe mich von der Besten aller Ehefrauen abholen lassen.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## aka (6. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallo ihr icerider,
> aber im Ernst - ist das was für "Unbedarfte"? bin noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren,
> wie schwierig ist denn das bergrunter - berghoch trau ich mir mehr zu, aber abwärts...
> Fahrt ihr das mit spikes oder reicht gutes Profil ?



Huhu Britta,

ich bin zwei mal mitgefahren - einmal war es eine totale Schlammschlacht bei ca. 2 Grad und letztes Jahr wars ein richtiges Ice Ride bei ca. -4 Grad.
An sich ist die Strecke technisch und vom Profil nicht schwer, fast nur Waldwege, keine übermässig steilen Anstiege. Die Abfahrten sind nicht anspruchsvoll. 
Liegt aber Schnee oder wie letztes Jahr recht viel Eis muss man schon ein wenig aufpassen. 
Im Schlamm könnte man Probleme mit dem Material bekommen.
Wegen den Reifen: Spikes helfen nur wenns eisig ist. Im Schnee helfen sie nicht viel, schaden aber auch nicht. Ohne Schnee und Eis bremsen sie stark.
Letztes Jahr fühlte ich mich mit Spikes sicherer, es sind jedoch viele ohne unterwegs gewesen.

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich mir das Höhenprofil und den Streckenverlauf vom IceRider anschau, dann sollte der für jeden zu machen sein, der regelmäßig fährt und der seine Sommerform noch nicht komplett verloren hat. Jetzt einfach jede Woche 2-3 mal für ein paar Stunden aufs Rad sitzen und evtl ne Woche vorher 2 härtere Einheiten mit langen Anstiegen fahren. Dann sollte manN/frau das hinbekommen! Deutsche Marathons haben bergab meist eh nicht viel zu bieten (außer die eine Schlammabfahrt in Albstadt, die aber auch nur wenns kurz vorher geregnet hat).

Gruß vom Axel der immer noch nicht weiß ob er mitfahren will/soll/kann.


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Oh, ich heisse auch Andreas...




Aber nicht 28", oder? Von dem habe ich den Link zum Icerider, was wolltest du mir schicken? Bin etwas Konfus...
 

Egal...

Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2007)

@icerider : )  ich würde für euch den " mitfahrenden teammechaniker " machen. so wie´n gelber engel. mit werkzeug, heissem tee und dosenwurst. als schlusslicht kann ich auch die vorletzten motivieren. 
ich fahr wirklich gern hinternher, gell  ?!

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Bube (6. Januar 2007)

Hi 28" !

Ich ärger mich immer wieder über die kurzen
Akku-Laufzeiten meines Bike-Computers.

Nun fielen mir Deine 2 Monster-Lampen ein,
die immer funktionieren:

Wäre es möglich, mit deinem System auch eine USB-Stromversorgung
bereitzustellen ? Dies haben die gängigen Compis drauf; auch ein
evtl. Nachfolgegerät mit Kartendarstellung.
Wäre doch schön, das Teil beim Biken selbst nicht 
leerzufahren, sondern sogar aufzuladen  

Könntest Du den Kontakt nach Tü herstellen ?


Danke und viele Grüße


Michael


----------



## alböhi (7. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> deinem System auch eine USB-Stromversorgung
> bereitzustellen


 
die basis ist bei mir ein handelsüblicher nabendynamo der firma SON aus tübingen ( die werden dort auch produziert ). deine anfrage werde ich an den chefentwickler, der auch meine led-lampen als prototyp   gebaut hat weitergeben.
soweit ich weiss gibts konkret zum son-dynamo schon solche bauanleitungen. die findest du vielleicht auch im internet. bei SON wird auch schon daran gearbeitet- speziell an einem adapter für den betrieb von gps-geräten und diversen akkuladegeräten.

schönen sonnigen restsonntag noch gruss andreas


----------



## aka (8. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Ich Ã¤rger mich immer wieder Ã¼ber die kurzen
> Akku-Laufzeiten meines Bike-Computers.
> 
> ...
> ...



Hi Bube,

falls du eine Einleitung zu dem Thema Dynamo brauchst: http://www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/Beleuchtung/index.html

USB hat glaube ich 4.75â5.25 Volt Gleichspannung (der Datenteil ist uninteressant, du willst ja nur laden?) und der Strombedarf deines GPS sollte nicht hoch sein (ne tolle Lampe haste ja schon  ) . Beim SON werden je nach Last sicher Spannungen im Bereich 10..20 Volt rauskommen koennen. Evtl. koennte man mit einem Gleichrichter, einem Linearregler und einer Spannungsbegrenzung was machen...

Poste deine Frage einfach mal ins Elektronik Forum, dort gibts viele Wunder Wuzzis die kompenter sind als ich und so eine Schaltung kurz aus dem Aermel schuetteln.


Edit: hier gibts eine Beschreibung, wie man jemand einen iPod per Raddynamo via USB aufladen tut...
http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/511 (halte ich aber fuer einen ziemlichen Pfusch...)

Gruss,
  Aka.


----------



## Bube (8. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank  28"
und
Aka (Frage gepostet).


Grüße


Michael


P.S.: Komme vielleicht am Freitag zu viert !
Das wär doch was, oder ? ! ?


----------



## alböhi (8. Januar 2007)

und wer fährt heut noch mit - wegen mir auch noch im tageslicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (8. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @britta:
> Hoffentlich ist das was für Unbedarfte!! Schließlich bin ich auch noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren. Allerdings ist die Langstrecke für einen Marathon extrem - extrem kurz nämlich. Wenn der sportliche Ehrgeiz nicht zu groß ist, dann kann man das ohne Spätfolgen schon schaffen.
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Hhmm, extrem kurz?  Ich weiß nicht...unter tourbedingungen sicherlich kein Problem, aber ich denke mal, dass bei einem Rennen jeder schneller wie gewöhnlich fährt und mit Tempo und ohne Pause bin ich noch nie 48 km und 1200hm gefahren.
Natürlich beabsichtige ich "mein Tempo" zu fahren, aber ist das überhaupt realistisch ? Lässt man sich da nicht von der ganzen atmosphäre drum herum anstecken und ist nicht das auch ein wenig der Reiz an der Sache?
Ich hab keine ahnung, habs ja noch nie mitgemacht, es waren nur die Gedanken und Bedenken die mir durch den Kopf gingen. doch wissen tuts man letzendlich erst, wenn mans selbst ausprobiert... 

Meinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz seh ich weniger als Problem - der hat dort seine Grenzen, wo der Spaß aufhört. Und genau das sollte es irgendwo noch sein - eine Herausforderung, die auch noch spaß beinhaltet.  Wenn da nur Profis um mich herum fahren, die mich womöglich verfluchen, weil ich sie auf einem engen Teilstück ausbremse, zweifle ich den Spaßfaktor sehr an. 
Dagegen hat es durchaus einen Reiz auf mich, mit anderen sportlich ambitionierten Spaßfahren so was auszuprobieren.

Naja, ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit es mir zu überlegen !

 Grüße von
Britta


----------



## loretto6 (8. Januar 2007)

Mach Dir da mal nicht zuviele Gedanken. In der Altherrenklasse wird´s schon nicht zu wild werden. Außerdem fahren wir die erste Runde vermutlich eh gemeinsam und dann gibt´s ja noch den Werkstattwagen !
Und Langstrecke bei Marathon kann schon auch dreimal so lang sein wie Schömberg. Da hört dann der Spaß  auf, jedenfalls für mich.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## britta-ox (8. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> In der *Altherrenklasse* wird´s schon nicht zu wild werden. ...und dann gibt´s ja noch den Werkstattwagen !


ja, der Werkstattwagen klingt überzeugend , die berühmte Dosenwurst von andreas' Metzger würde mir bergab mit Sicherheit helfen... 

*Alt* fühl ich mich zwar noch keineswegs, ( die Veranstalter scheinen das anders zu sehen...), 
für die *Herren* werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen und 
*Klasse* find ich biken immer...

Grüße von Britta


----------



## loretto6 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Michael,
habe gerade in der Nachrichtenagentur diese Meldung gefunden: 
Das US-Elektronikunternehmen Motorola hat ein neuartiges Handy für den Radfahrer entwickelt. Motorola-Chef Ed Zander sagte am Montag bei der Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, weltweit könnten noch Milliarden 
neue Handy-Kunden gewonnen werden, allein in China gebe es «500 Millionen Radfahrer». Das Motorola-Handy kann am Fahrradlenker befestigt und mit einem 
Dynamo aufgeladen werden, wie er herkömmlicherweise für das Fahrradlicht genutzt wird. 

Wenn´s fürs Handy geht, funktionierts sicher auch mit dem Garmin.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> habe gerade in der Nachrichtenagentur diese Meldung gefunden:
> Das US-Elektronikunternehmen Motorola hat ein neuartiges Handy für den Radfahrer entwickelt. Motorola-Chef Ed Zander sagte am Montag bei der Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, weltweit könnten noch Milliarden
> neue Handy-Kunden gewonnen werden, allein in China gebe es «500 Millionen Radfahrer». Das Motorola-Handy kann am Fahrradlenker befestigt und mit einem
> ...





Super, Christoph !

Es geht also....


Bin mal gespannt, bis eine Lösung für mich erhältlich ist.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ja, der Werkstattwagen klingt überzeugend , die berühmte Dosenwurst von andreas' Metzger würde mir bergab mit Sicherheit helfen...
> 
> *Alt* fühl ich mich zwar noch keineswegs, ( die Veranstalter scheinen das anders zu sehen...),
> für die *Herren* werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen und
> ...





Hi Britta,

u.U. möchtest Du die Icerider am Freitag kennenlernen.

Komm doch einfach um 18:00 Uhr an die Neckarbrücke in TÜ.
Dort kannst Du dann ein paar dunkle Gestalten kennenlernen 
(denen dann verschieden starke Lichter aufgehen...       )

Ich selber versuche für diesen Tag noch ein paar Herren zu
motivieren, diese Truppe zu verstärken (zahlenmäßig....).



Also, wo immer  Orx liegt, TÜ ist bestimmt erreichbar.



Grüße



Michael


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2007)

@Britta: Laut den Berichten die ich bisher über den IceRider gehört habe geht es da teilweise recht gemütlich zu. Das Starterfeld ist nicht sonderlich groß und somit spaltet sich alles recht schnell auf. Zeitlimits habe ich keine großartigen gefunden. Ob man sich zu schnellerem Fahren verleiten lässt ist wie im Training: entweder man tuts oder man tuts nicht. Da das Starterfeld überschaubar ist, ich weiß, dass ich mich wiederhole - finden sich auch recht schnell Gleichgesinnte mit denen ihr fahren könnt. Wie "loretto" bereits betonte ist das ja keine wirkliche Langstrecke, und voll Stoff fährt bei dem Rennen nicht mal die Elite!
Das schafft ihr schon. Gerade in der Gruppe dürfte es genügend Motivation geben. Versucht aber trotzdem auch mal kurzzeitig ausm Spaßbereich rauszufahren, dann machts im Rest der Zeit viel mehr Spaß!!!

Gruß
vom Axel der weiter in die Vorlesung muss!

Edit: ääääähm ich habe gestern Abend übrigens im Trainingsplan gesehen, dass die KW4 als Ruhewoche eingeplant ist...... Fahren ja, aber nix langes..... Evtl komme ich als Unterstützer mit!!! Muss mir mal die Strecke anschaun, an wievielen Punkten man euch da betreuen/versorgen/umsorgen kann. Dann muss der Andreas auch nicht den ganzen Werkzeugkasten mitnehmen, hehe.

EDIT II: @MonsterQTreiber: mit dem Trainingslager werde ich mich Anfang März rächen!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 Wochen Malle wenn alles klappt. KW 9-10.


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2007)

auf der anderen seite der streckenabsperrung stehen nur .... und mein werkzeug geb ich auch nicht her  

mittwoch abend fahrtechnik üben mit mark - wer geht noch mit?

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## britta-ox (9. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Britta,
> 
> u.U. möchtest Du die Icerider am Freitag kennenlernen.
> 
> ...



Hhmm, wenn die anderen Icerider auch so nett sind, wie die zwei, die ich neulich kennenlernen durfte... - dann *u.a.U. Ja !*
Leider hab ich Freitag abend schon verplant und muss Samstag auch wieder arbeiten
 Aber irgendwann mag ich mir euren Nightrider schon mal ansehen, doch ich nehm dann lieber ein Wochenende, an dem ich nicht arbeite  
Ich meld mich dann, damit du für deine Truppe vielleicht auch noch andere  *Damen*motivieren kannst 

Ox liegt übrigens ca.1,5h von Tü..., nicht gerade der nächste Weg... 
doch sicherlich biked ihr bis Mitternacht und geht anschließend noch einkehren, das relativiert die lange Anfahrt dann... 

Apropos Licht - hab ich auch noch kein gescheites... 
Felix, wie hieß nochmal deins ? - das erschien mir ganz gut. Oder gibt es noch was günstigeres vernünftiges ? Am liebsten eines, das ich abmachen und mit ins Zelt nehmen kann als Taschenlampe, dann spar ich mir die mitzuschleppen auf einer Tour.

Liebe Grüße von
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (9. Januar 2007)

[/QUOTE] 
Apropos Licht - hab ich auch noch kein gescheites... 
Felix, wie hieÃ nochmal deins ? - das erschien mir ganz gut. Oder gibt es noch was gÃ¼nstigeres vernÃ¼nftiges ? Am liebsten eines, das ich abmachen und mit ins Zelt nehmen kann als Taschenlampe, dann spar ich mir die mitzuschleppen auf einer Tour.

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe von
Britta [/QUOTE]

Einige von uns fahren mit Sigma Mirage EVO + EVO X. Felix hat wohl die alte Version davon. Die aktuelle hat unter Anderem einen kleineren, leichteren Akku. RegulÃ¤r kostet das komplette Set ca. 110â¬, man bekommt es teilweise aber auch deutlich billiger. Der Akku hÃ¤lt 1,5 - 2,5 Stunden, abhÃ¤ngig davon, ob man einen oder beide Scheinwerfer einschaltet. StÃ¤rkere Beleuchtungsanlagen kosten meist deutlich mehr, es sei denn, man baut sie selber.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2007)

Das Mirage-Set gabs vorm Jahreswechsel für 75 Euro beim www.bike-discount.de glaube die haben auch keine Mehrwertsteuer aufgeschlagen!!
Heute haben die auch nen verdammt guten Tacho als Tagesangebot drin, mit Herzmessfunktionen, Trittfrequenz (ohne Sender) usw.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## britta-ox (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Mark und Axel,

Danke für eure Tipps - es war das mirage ! 
Der Link ist gut, da gibts X Mirage-Lampen im Angebot - doch was ist der Unterschied


----------



## loretto6 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Britta,

es gibt eine 5 Watt Lampe - für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen und eine 10-Watt-Lampe - nicht zugelassen im Geltungsbereich der StVO. Ideal ist, wenn du die kleine am Lenker montierst, die stärkere als Helmleuchte. Dann siehst Du auch, was hinter der Kurve kommt! Da ist es aber gut, wenn man einen zweiten Akku hat, wegen der Kabe und der Leuchtdauer. Ein etwas teurere Alternative für den 10-Watt-Scheinwerfer ist der neue Sigma Powerled, da hält der Akku dann viel länger - kostet aber auch mehr. 
Du kannst aber auch einfach hinter den Kollegen aka  oder Bube herfahren, das reicht völlig aus. Wenn Du vor denen fährst, sieht Du sowieso nur Deinen Schatten. Und soweit ich weiß, ist nur Lucky Luke schneller als sein Schatten. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2007)

...... die 10W Lampe ist übringes laut Gesetz weder erlaubt noch verboten. Für die meisten Fälle reicht die Lampe am Lenker aber aus.... Es sei denn man wagt sich in unbekannte Gefilde und heizt dort die übelsten Trails bergab..

Gruß vom Axel der knapp 2 Jahre ohne Helmlampe gefahren ist, sie jetzt aber gerne nutzt!


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2007)

....und wer fährt mittwoch abend mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (10. Januar 2007)

Ich muss mich selber korrigieren!
Ich meinte natürlich, dass eine 10W Lampe am Helm weder verboten noch erlabut sei!!! Also prinzipiell: bis zu 5W und mit KBA-Zeichen (Kraftfahrbundesamt, auch wenn wir keine Kraftfahrer sind) am Lenker erlaubt. Am Helm ist prinzipiell nix verboten!

Gruß und bis die Tage!

Axel


----------



## britta-ox (10. Januar 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit "Nur-Helm-Lampe" ? Reicht das aus? 
Das wäre die günstigste Variante bei der Mirage.
Weiß von euch jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem Mirage EVO& EvoX Set und der Mirage EVO & EvoX *Pro* Set?
 Macht im Preis immerhin 35 Euro aus !

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Januar 2007)

@Britta: Ich glaub´, der einzige Unterschied ist der Akku. Bei der Pro-Ausführung ist der Akku kleiner und leichter.


@lle: Immer Mittwoch abends um 19:30 Uhr in Kirchentellinsfurt: Radeln mit Schwerpunkt Fahrtechnik.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## esther (10. Januar 2007)

hallo! tut mir leid, dass ich hier einfach so reinschreibe, ich weiß gar nicht ob ich bei euch richtig bin, aber ich bin vor kurzem nach dettenhausen im schönbuch gezogen und fände es toll, ein paar nette leute zum rennradeln zu finden... ich kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus und fahre noch nicht lange rennrad, bin deshalb auch grundlagenmäßig nicht wirklich fit...vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand lust mich mal mitzuschleifen?! bin zumindest motiviert und lernfähig


----------



## sprudel (10. Januar 2007)

schönbuch kann man aber auch super MTBen ......


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2007)

esther schrieb:


> hallo! tut mir leid, dass ich hier einfach so reinschreibe, ich weiß gar nicht .....vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand lust mich mal mitzuschleifen?! bin zumindest motiviert und lernfähig


 
hallo esther, 
die meisten von uns fahren im gelände - wetterabhängig auch mal auf teer. einige besitzten auch rennräder. 
kennen tu ich persönlich einige gruppen, bei denen viele " teerschneider "   mitfahren bzw gibts hier auch im verein organisierte. 
mitschleifen?! da findet sich bestimmt mal ´ne gelegenheit miteinander zu fahren. weitere kontakte kann ich dir über pn geben. ( pfeil, eile degerschlacht, adfc ... )



britta-ox schrieb:


> .....die anderen Icerider.....  - dann *u.a.U. Ja !*
> Liebe Grüße von
> Britta


 
grüss dich britta,
hast scho überwiesen - ich freu mich riesig über dein *Ja !*

schöne alb -träume wünscht euch allen andreas ( wochende schon was vor?)


----------



## esther (11. Januar 2007)

@28zöller 
vielen dank!

aber was ist bedeutet denn "pn" und auch das in klammern habe ich nicht gepeilt!? sorry...freue mich über jeden kontakt und tipp!gute nacht


----------



## britta-ox (11. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> grüss dich britta,
> hast scho überwiesen - ich freu mich riesig über dein *Ja !*
> 
> schöne alb -träume wünscht euch allen andreas ( wochende schon was vor?)



  überwiesen ?...versteh ich jetzt nicht !  
 meinst du das startgeld ? *Nein !*

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> überwiesen ?...versteh ich jetzt nicht !
> meinst du das startgeld ? *Nein !*
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Britta





Menno, Britta aus Ox !

Da berichtet 28-Zöller vond deinem   *JA*-Wort 

und dann Dein *Nein* !


Menno, ist das denn eine Art...  



Grüße


Michael


----------



## alböhi (11. Januar 2007)

freitag 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo:  neidreid  

und wer hat lust mit mir am wochenende auf die alb zu fahren? is sonntag recht? bei den temperaturen wären doch 4h ( +- ?! ) o.k.? als ziel schlag ich die uracher alb vor ( gütersteiner wasserfälle und die serpentinenabfahrt oberhalb magura ).

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (11. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Menno, Britta aus Ox !
> 
> Da berichtet 28-Zöller vond deinem   *JA*-Wort
> 
> ...



Andreas scheint nicht nur Alb-Träume zu haben... 

@andreas
bei mir gehts dieses wochenende weder Sa noch (vermutlich) So.  
doch das drauffolgende Wochenende hab ich noch nix vor.... 
ich fänd es nett mit dem Meschugge-Jungs mal eine Testfahrt auf der Alb zu machen !  hat da jemand Zeit und lust zu ?

Liebe Grüße aus Ox !


PS. Nehmen die alten Herren überhaupt junge Damen in ihr Team auf ???


----------



## plusminus (11. Januar 2007)

@britta: Thema Akku und Lampen:
Die Pro-Version hat nicht nur einen kleineren und leichteren Akku, nein, dieser hält auch noch länger und ist unkomplizierter zum Laden, noch dazu ist das dazugehörige Ladegerät besser, da es über eine Ladekontrollfunktion verfügt und man den Akku so erst gar nicht zu lang am Strom angeschlossen lassen kann.
Fazit: kleiner, leichter, hebt länger, unkomplizierter zu handhaben. Das Pro-Set beinhaltet desweiteren auch noch die Helmhalterung, die bei der normalen Version glaub nicht enthalten ist.
Reicht eine Helmlampe allein aus? Antwort von mir: ein schlechter Kompromiss! Die Helmlampe macht nur dann Sinn wenn Du den 10W Strahler auf den Helm setzt, den kann man alternativ auch mit 5W betreiben. Diese 5W sind meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach aber nicht so gut genutzt wie bei der Standard-5W-Lampe die im Set auch noch enthalten ist, somit im Dauerbetrieb nicht wirklich effektiv.
Fazit: Ich denke das beste für Dich wird sein: Pro-Set kaufen und schaun ob Dir die 10W Lampe am Helm genügt. Andernfalls 2. Akku kaufen bzw bauen oder 3. das in der Dunkelheitfahren erst gar nicht anfangen, aber diese Erfahrung sollte manN/frau nicht auslassen!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## loretto6 (12. Januar 2007)

@Britta
Natürlich nehmen wir alte Herren junge Damen auf!!!! Wir erhoffen uns davon eine spürbare Leistungsteigerung! Und die brauchen wir auch 
@Andreas:
heute und am gesamten WE leider keine Zeit , gehe Skifahren!!
Viel Vergnügen Christoph


----------



## britta-ox (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Axel,

Vielen dank für deine Mühe !
Du hast mir sehr geholfen  

@ Christoph
... das ist ja nett von den alten Herren  
... doch das Roadbook spricht weniger nette Worte: 2,5h Anreise... 
... da wäre münsingen oder albstadt deutlich näher ! doch gibts da auch das nette team ??? 

Euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende und viel Spaß am Sonntag !

Liebe Grüße von
Britta


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> heute und am gesamten WE leider keine Zeit , gehe Skifahren!!
> Viel Vergnügen Christoph



Ja Christoph, dann pack mal sicherheitshalber ein Rädle mit ein, es hat ja grad so viel Schnee in den Alpen 

Viel Spass und verletz' dich net,

  Aka.


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ...Sigma Sigma Sigma...



Nur so am Rande: ich habe noch einen 5W Sigma Strahler (allerdings noch von der Version mit Pb Akku), der nimmt hier bei mir nur Platz weg.
Der erste der mir eine PN schickt kriegt das Teil geschenkt.
Das kleingedruckte: in der AKtion beinhaltet ist lediglich der Strahler, kein Akku etc. ... obwohl, wenn ein Bastler Interesse hat lege ich noch einen Blei Akku, kaum gebraucht und leider fürchte ich auch kaum geladen mit drauf, keine Ahnung ob der noch tut. Übergabe entweder Freitags Neckarbrücke oder halt selbstabholen in Eselsbrunnen.


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Der erste der mir eine PN schickt kriegt das Teil geschenkt.


So, die Teile sind wech ... sie gehen an mtbjahn


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Januar 2007)

Yippie!
Danke Andreas, Du bist mit über 1,90m einfach der Größte!

Bis gleich,

Mark


----------



## Bube (12. Januar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Yippie!
> Danke Andreas, Du bist mit über 1,90m einfach der Größte!
> 
> Bis gleich,
> ...





auf, alle so langsam die Leinen los machen.   


Bald 18.00 Uhr und die Menge erwartet uns an der Neckarbrücke!1   


Grüße


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2007)

Moment, 1,90 überrage ich aber auch  Was könnte ich denn jetzt so auf die schnelle verschenken? 2 verschlissene Ketten und eine fertige Kassette, aber net für die bekommt man bei Ebay ja noch gut Kohle. Also ich glaub ich hab doch nix, aber wenn jemand gerade nen Ciclo HAC4 oder so zu verschenken hat dann nehm ich ihn gerne!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (13. Januar 2007)

sonntagstour auf´d uracher alb treff punkt 9.00 in rt am parkhaus rückseite hauptbahnhof 

ich nimm vesper mit - wir können aber auch mal einkehren.

gruss andreas


----------



## casita (13. Januar 2007)

Würd gern morgen mal wieder mit kommen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.

Birgit.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Januar 2007)

So wie ich Andreas und die Alb bei Urach kenne, wird das bestimmt eine spitzenmäßige Tour - schade, das ich nicht mitfahren kann!

@casita: Die 28 und Co. freuen sich bestimmt, wenn mal wieder ein weibliches Wesen mitfährt!

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## Bube (14. Januar 2007)

Night-Ride vom Freitag

Aber das war doch wieder eine schöne Runde  

Wir sind so oft rechts und links vom Neckartal
rauf und runter; am Wendepunkt
der Tour hatte ich total die Orientierung verloren.



TOP ! 

Grüße 

Michael


----------



## alböhi (14. Januar 2007)

ein sonntag wie im frühjahr auf der alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. Januar 2007)

ein ganzer tag auf der alb!

so siehts aus, wenn sich vormittags die sonne gegen den regen durchsetzt und danach gabs einen vergoldeten nachmittag am hülbener schienbein.


----------



## alböhi (15. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> So, seids ihr nach der Plattenorgie gestern noch gut heimgekommen? Unterwegs doch noch in ein Schlammloch gefallen?
> Bei mir war die Heimfahrt reichlich blöd - 2 min. nach dem wir uns getrennt hatten, hatte ich einen Platten, diesmal der Vorderreifen. Ich bin dann zur nächsten Laterne gelaufen und habe den Schlauch geflickt (Pfützen sind praktisch um Löcher zu finden). Dem Dorn nach zu urteilen klar ein Wurmlinger (ab jetzt No-Go-Area?).
> ... jedenfalls hat der Schlauch die Luft nicht recht halten wollen .........
> Aka.


 
na? erkennnste den wieder? bestimmt auch die selbe marke wie bei dir, frederik  und wer denn noch alles ?  davon hab ich heute zwei rausgeholt, nachdem mir´s nachpumpen zu blöd wurde.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## aka (15. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> ...davon hab ich heute zwei rausgeholt, nachdem mir´s nachpumpen zu blöd wurde. ...



OK, den einen hast du aus dem Reifen gezogen, und WO hast du den zweiten nach so langer Zeit rausgeholt   ?

Gruesse aus Genf,

   Aka.


----------



## alböhi (15. Januar 2007)

" wer im glashaus sitzt soll.... " na auf jeden fall wars ohne arzt zu regeln !
o.k. der aus dem hinterreifen    wurde auch dokumentiert ( das original und weitere bilder findest du in marks fotogalerie )


----------



## britta-ox (16. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Menno, Britta aus Ox !
> 
> Da berichtet 28-Zöller vond deinem   *JA*-Wort
> 
> ...



Jetzt : *Ja*    

Ich bitte um Verzeihung wegen meiner zögerlichen Haltung... 

Egal, das Resultat ist ja dasselbe:
Das Spaß-Team Meschugge hat sich soeben (zahlenmäßig) verstärkt ! 

Grüße an das Team  
von Britta aus Ox !


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Januar 2007)

Ich bin in Schömberg natürlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## drSchwoab (17. Januar 2007)

Ich vertrete das Team natürlich auch !


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Jetzt : *Ja*
> 
> Ich bitte um Verzeihung wegen meiner zögerlichen Haltung...
> 
> ...





Moin, moin  @Britta !


Wenn man(n) sich so anschaut, wer sich nach Deiner An-Meldung noch so 
alles eingeschrieben hat...
Ohne wenn (Geburtstag) und aber (sonst was).

Kann es sein, daß Du die Herren ganz schön motivierst ?     

Bin gespannt, Dich mal kennenzzulernen !    




Grüße


Michael


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2007)

Tzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, da muss ich mich doch auch gleichmal anmelden, hehehehe  
Ne ich denk ich werde mich beim IceRider zurückhalten und lieber meine Schester aufm Revier besuchen gehen um ihr zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren.
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg, und der besteht meistens darin, Spaß bei der Sache zu haben.
Ich hoffe auch, dass ich noch einige der neueren TÜ/RT Leute kennenlern, die große Schönbuchtrailtour wurde ja bereits angekündigt, vielleicht findet ihr da ebenfalls Zeit. Mal schaun ab wanns trocken/warm genug für so ne große Runde ist!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (17. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ... wer sich noch so alles eingeschrieben hat ... Michael


 
die fahren doch für´n anderes team!

hallo ihr beiden dimbler: freue mich sehr auf ein wiedersehn. für euch hab ich natürlich auch was im rucksack ( käsebrote stehen bei mir grad hoch im kurs   ) -  einziges problem - ich fahr hinternher . 

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2007)

Auf der Trailtour stelle ich euch dann mal meine Energiespender vor! XXL-günstig und extrem effektiv!

Wie siehts am Freitag aus? Wer fährt, wohin, wie lang? Bin wieder am überlegen ob ich Nachmittags oder erst abends fahre.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> die fahren doch für´n anderes team!
> 
> hallo ihr beiden dimbler: freue mich sehr auf ein wiedersehn. für euch hab ich natürlich auch was im rucksack ( käsebrote stehen bei mir grad hoch im kurs   ) -  einziges problem - ich fahr hinternher .
> 
> gruss vom albtrauf - andreas




Hi Andreas !

Du weißt ja: Es kommt immer drauf an, wie man es sieht: 

Da wir bei der Langdistanz 2 Runden fahren, sind die "Dimbler" eigentlich gleich nach dem Start fast eine ganze Runde hinter uns !   
Und bestimmt dauert es eine ganze Weile, bis die Jungs uns dann endlich eingeholt haben (..wenn  die das überhaupt schaffen...)   


Also: Genügend Zeit, die Brote auszupacken     



Gruß

Michael, Team Meschugge


----------



## alböhi (17. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Auf der Trailtour stelle ich euch dann mal meine Energiespender vor! XXL-günstig und extrem effektiv!
> 
> Wie siehts am Freitag aus? Wer fährt, wohin, wie lang? Bin wieder am überlegen ob ich Nachmittags oder erst abends fahre.....
> 
> ...


 
super, das thema hatte ich grad in ´nem andren thread. 

ich steh auf persönlich, darf auch mal was kosten und was die effektivität angeht: gefühlte power bringt scho auch weiter.


----------



## britta-ox (17. Januar 2007)

[_QUOTE=Bube;3358273]Moin, moin  @Britta !


Wenn man(n) sich so anschaut, wer sich nach Deiner An-Meldung noch so 
alles eingeschrieben hat...
Ohne wenn (Geburtstag) und aber (sonst was).

Kann es sein, daß Du die Herren ganz schön motivierst ?     

Bin gespannt, Dich mal kennenzzulernen ! _  


______________________________________________________

Ich befürchte die Realität sieht wie so oft mal wieder anders aus... 
Die Motivation eines treibenden Monsters sich anzumelden,wird wohl mehr in der Fürsorgepflicht und Notwendigkeit liegen, uns noch bei Tageslicht durchs Ziel zu bringen... 

Ich freu mich auch schon euch kennenzulernen  
und grüß euch bis dto. unbekannterweise  
Britta aus Ox


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2007)

@ndreas: gefühlte power... ich könnte jetzt ja hier wieder eine Diskussion über die Rückkehr der subjektiven Denkweise anfangen aber lassen wir das. Ich als Student sehe das so: wenns billig geht isch besser  
Habe Deinen Beitrag leider nicht ganz verstanden. Auf was stehst Du persönlich?

Gruß vom Axel der zwischen Uni und Uni noch trainieren war und jetzt ins Mathetutorium muss.


----------



## alböhi (17. Januar 2007)

@xel : ich alter romantiker steh halt auf raschelndes butterbrotpapier. 
o.k. XXL-riegel verses selbstgemachte vesper. 
freitag abend mit flutlicht im schönbuch? treff wie immer.
säkuntanten oder onkels sind dann sowieso dabei?

ciao bis denne gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2007)

In was Du meinen strenggeheimen Energiespender einwickelst ist Deine Sache. Ich bin da mehr für Alufolie, da man das so gewickelte Päckchen dann sogar ins Trikot stecken kann ohne, dass es durchweicht!!

Ich denk' ich werd am Fr eher tagsüber fahren.... Hoffe ja mal, dass das Wetter halbwegs stabil bleibt und es nicht total verregnet wird am WE. Regnen kanns dann in meiner Ruhewoche, obwohl, ich will natürlich auch nicht, dass ihr einen MatschRider fahren müsst  
Gruß vom Axel der morgen wahrscheinlich sein halbes Fahrrad auswechseln muss [Kette/Kassette/2Kettenblätter/Hinterreifen/(Bremsbeläge??)]

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (17. Januar 2007)

wer sagt denn, das ich am freitag tagsüber keine zeit habe - mach mal ´nen vorschlag. ich sollte jedoch bis 18.00 in tü sein  .


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2007)

Naja ich fahre von Hohenheim aus, das ist schonmal in der komplett falschen Richtung für Dich. Dann würde ich gerne übers 7-M-Tal fahren, dann ins Schaichtal (mal wieviele Bäume es am Donnerstag Abend umgehauen hat - wie letzte Woche) und über Dettenhausen - Schaichhof, Ehningen nach BB. Mir fällt gerade keine gute Alternativrunde von hier aus ein, die 3 bis 3,5h gehen soll.... Lass uns doch mal schaun ob wir am WE mal wieder was hinbekommen.....

Gruß vom Axel der nebenher zu Ende frühstückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ...Kann es sein, daß Du die Herren ganz schön motivierst ?



aber klar doch !!! Hast Du gedacht ich fahr 2 Stunden nach Schömberg um ein dussliges Rennen zu fahren. Ich weis sowieso nicht was das alles bringen soll. Hab mich natürlich nur wegen der höllisch guten Frauen angemeldet die dort am Start sind.


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> .......ich fahre von Hohenheim aus....
> Lass uns doch mal schaun ob wir am WE mal wieder was hinbekommen.....


 
dieses woende hab ich keine zeit zum radfahren. die strecke nach vaihingen kenn ich ganz gut - wo ist hohenheim? mein plan wär: ich hol dich ab, fahr mit dir deine ga runde, liefer dich in bb ab und roll durchs schönbuch nach tü zum neidreid  .
gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2007)

@monsterq: da gibts gleich mehrere höllisch gute Frauen??  vielleicht sollte ich die Ruhewoche ganz unruhig ausklingen lassen.

@ndreas: also ich würd halt schon gerne gegen 11 starten. Glaube nicht, dass Du dann 7h bis TÜ und dann noch ne Runde fahren willst.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ....... ich würd halt schon gerne gegen 11 starten....


 
11.00 wär für mich o.k. - ich suche das gespräch zum thema trainingstheorien - der rest ist dann doch wohl meine sache


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @monsterq: da gibts gleich mehrere höllisch gute Frauen??  vielleicht sollte ich die Ruhewoche ganz unruhig ausklingen lassen....



Mach das  Wenn du willst sammle ich dich am Sonntag morgen mit dem Auto auf.


----------



## DCD (18. Januar 2007)

@ monsterQtreiber

was ist des für schömberg-zeugs???

muss man da mitpeitschen oder ist das tourie-häck mäck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Januar 2007)

DCD schrieb:


> @ monsterQtreiber
> 
> was ist des für schömberg-zeugs???
> 
> muss man da mitpeitschen oder ist das tourie-häck mäck?



Kommt drauf an wie's Wetter wird. Letztes Jahr wars vereist und deshalb teilweise ziemlich tricky. Wenn kein Schnee liegt ist's nicht besonders spannend, eine etwas kniffligere Abfahrt und ein "Wiesenanstieg". Wenn's baazig ist wird's dort lustig


----------



## Bube (18. Januar 2007)

DCD schrieb:


> @ monsterQtreiber
> 
> was ist des für schömberg-zeugs???
> 
> muss man da mitpeitschen oder ist das tourie-häck mäck?





Na, na...

das wäre das erste Frostige Eaterlein, das freiwillig bergauf fährt, oder ?
Weisch, es isch no edd klar, ob der Lift an ist....
aber wenn 5 Froeater kommen, könnt ihr ja ne 10er Karte lösen...
 ***  ***    


Runter geht´s bei euch ja vielleicht schon necht schlecht, aber
da nauf.... i weiß net....



Grüße

Michael


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2007)

@ndreas: wenn Du die 24h dochnochmal fahren willst dann mach nur weiter. Ich habe gerade die Aufgabe bekommen morgen Theaterkarten am Theaterhaus abzuholen, da die nur noch bis Samstag reserviert sind. Sprich um 10:15 in Plieningen mit der U-Bahn losfahren und die Karten holen. Wann ich dann wieder in Möhringen bin weiß ich net. Wenn Du magst ruf ich Dich mal an sobald ichs absehen kann. Dann müsstest Du aber schon unterwegs sein...... verdammt kompliziert. Verschieben wirs echt lieber. Bist Du im Winterpokal aktiv oder was treibt Dich dazu so viele Stunden runterzureißen? Ich mein ich war neulich nach meiner 5,5h Runde schon recht geschafft, ok vielleicht fahr ich mit anderer Belastung etc.

Gruß vom Axel, der sich morgen im Wald die Schäden anschaun wird und darauf hofft, dass es keine Äste/Stämme mehr regnet!

edit: @ndreas: wenn Du magst holst mich mal ab und wir fahren ne Esslingen-Neckartalrunde. Anschließend über Vaihingen/Rohr/Schaichhof gen unserer beider Heimat!


----------



## DCD (18. Januar 2007)

@ bube

lift kenn ich nur als apfelschorle...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> das wäre das erste Frostige Eaterlein, das freiwillig bergauf fährt,.....



täusch Dich da mal nicht


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2007)

DCD schrieb:


> was ist des für schömberg-zeugs???muss man da mitpeitschen oder ist das tourie-häck mäck?


 


plusminus schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich die Ruhewoche ganz unruhig ausklingen lassen.Axel


 
na das kann ja was werden  

und heute abend? ich hab für alle glückskekse dabei.


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2007)

.


Hello @Icerider !


Ist die gesamte Meschugge-Mannschaft heute
beim NightRide anwesend ?

Kommt der Teamchef aus Genf ?
(Vielleicht heute mal zum Fahren, nicht nur zum 
gesellschaftlichen Teil ?     )

Heute 18 Uhr IceRider-Trainingseinheit ?


Grüße von Michael, der
gestern um 18:30 Uhr während des Sturmes in der winbabgewandten Seite 
auf´s Roßfeld hochfuhr und den der Sturm an der Kante so dermaßen angebrüllt hat, daß ihm himmelangst wurde und er wieder schön dorthin zurückfuhr, wo er herkam.....
(einmalig, hätte ich nur ne Kamera dabei gehabt    )


----------



## britta-ox (19. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Hello @Icerider !
> ...



Nein... 
Wind,Wetter und die Pflicht zwingen mich dieser großen Verlockung zu wiederstehen... 

Ich wünsch euch viel spaß heute abend und allen ein schönes wochenende! 

LG von Britta


----------



## aka (19. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Kommt der Teamchef aus Genf ?
> (Vielleicht heute mal zum Fahren, nicht nur zum
> gesellschaftlichen Teil ?     )



Ja Hallo,

ich komme heute abend wohl schon, kann ja nicht alleweil einen auf Weichei machen. Ich packe auch extra zwei Schlaeuche ein, mal sehen ob meine Lampe wasserfest ist.

Ich hab' grad mal die Ice Rider Liste durchgeschaut, ist ja mittlerweile schon ganz gut angewachsen. Stand heute schaut unser Team so aus:

- britta-ox *neu* 
- 28zöller
- loretto6
- Bube
- aka

Oder hab' ich jemanden vergessen?

@MQT: super dass du auch mitfaehrst, dann lerne ich dich endlich auch mal kennen. Hab' grad gesehen dass du letztes Jahr auch schon dabei warst, wir muessten ja fast zusammen gefahren sein.

Gruss,

   Aka.

P.S.: hab grad einen neuen Artikel auf der BSN Webseite gesehen, da ist auch ein Foto wie es letztes Jahr aussah... so schoen wirds dieses Jahr wohl leider nicht werden.

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13188&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> P.S.: hab grad einen neuen Artikel auf der BSN Webseite gesehen, da ist auch ein Foto wie es letztes Jahr aussah... so schoen wirds dieses Jahr wohl leider nicht werden.
> 
> http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13188&mode=&order=0&thold=0





Hi, 

noch ist ja gar nichts über das Wetter am Icerider gesagt. Alles möglich.
Nur bestimmt nicht trocken...


Wo bist denn Du ?

2.er von rechts ?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2007)

.

@28 Zöller: Wolltest Du heute nicht Riegel gegen Käsestullen testen ?

(seh grad dein grünes Lämpchen leuchten..)



Bye  Michael


----------



## Schwabi (19. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Na, na...
> 
> das wäre das erste Frostige Eaterlein, das freiwillig bergauf fährt, oder ?
> Weisch, es isch no edd klar, ob der Lift an ist....
> ...




ahhh hilfe ich hab angst.
ich trau mich die nächsten jahre erstmal noch nicht mit euch auf tour. bergauf hängt ihr mich nach den esten 5m ab und begab nach 10m.
ich werde die nächsten 5 jahre intensivst dafür nutzen, vormittags kondition zu boltzen was das zeug hält und nachmittags hab ich mich bei markus klausmann (montags und dienstags), bei stefan hermann (mittwochs und donnerstags) und bei manni stromberg (freitag und samstags) für fahrtechnik angemeldet. um alles auf die reihe zu bekommen, hab ich alle unwichtigen termine für die nächsten 5 jahre gestrichen. sonntags werd ich dann auf RTF ausfahrten (um rennhärte zu erhalten!!) zu finden sein. also ich melde mich dann in 6 jahren wieder, um dann endlich für euch fit genug zu sein um wenigstens einen anstieg und einen downhill mitzuhalten. oder halt um immerhin nicht mehr als 10min rückstand am den vorletzten von euch einzubüssen!

grüsse von dem ober-zertifikats-gurken-froeater!


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ahhh hilfe ich hab angst.
> ich trau mich die nächsten jahre erstmal noch nicht mit euch auf tour. bergauf hängt ihr mich nach den esten 5m ab und begab nach 10m.
> ich werde die nächsten 5 jahre intensivst dafür nutzen, vormittags kondition zu boltzen was das zeug hält und nachmittags hab ich mich bei markus klausmann (montags und dienstags), bei stefan hermann (mittwochs und donnerstags) und bei manni stromberg (freitag und samstags) für fahrtechnik angemeldet. um alles auf die reihe zu bekommen, hab ich alle unwichtigen termine für die nächsten 5 jahre gestrichen. sonntags werd ich dann auf RTF ausfahrten (um rennhärte zu erhalten!!) zu finden sein. also ich melde mich dann in 6 jahren wieder, um dann endlich für euch fit genug zu sein um wenigstens einen anstieg und einen downhill mitzuhalten. oder halt um immerhin nicht mehr als 10min rückstand am den vorletzten von euch einzubüssen!
> 
> grüsse von dem ober-zertifikats-gurken-froeater!







Ja Supi !


Des lob ich mir: Humor hast Du !    

Also, kannst dann Freitags (nach Manni Stromberg, versteht sich) 
um 18 Uhr zu dem NightRide dazukommen. 




Frostige Gruße

Michael, der grad nochmal deine Antwort liest


----------



## Schwabi (19. Januar 2007)

gib mir doch bitte dann in 5 jahren nochmal bescheid, falls sich eure startzeit bis dahin geändert hat.
kanns schon kaum erwarten endlich fit zu sein.

bis in 5 jahren!

grüsse
der mit der angst fährt.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ahhh hilfe ich hab angst.
> ich trau mich die nächsten jahre erstmal noch nicht mit euch auf tour. bergauf hängt ihr mich nach den esten 5m ab und begab nach 10m.
> ich werde die nächsten 5 jahre intensivst dafür nutzen, vormittags kondition zu boltzen was das zeug hält und nachmittags hab ich mich bei markus klausmann (montags und dienstags), bei stefan hermann (mittwochs und donnerstags) und bei manni stromberg (freitag und samstags) für fahrtechnik angemeldet. um alles auf die reihe zu bekommen, hab ich alle unwichtigen termine für die nächsten 5 jahre gestrichen. sonntags werd ich dann auf RTF ausfahrten (um rennhärte zu erhalten!!) zu finden sein. also ich melde mich dann in 6 jahren wieder, um dann endlich für euch fit genug zu sein um wenigstens einen anstieg und einen downhill mitzuhalten. oder halt um immerhin nicht mehr als 10min rückstand am den vorletzten von euch einzubüssen!
> 
> grüsse von dem ober-zertifikats-gurken-froeater!



bin dabei


----------



## aka (19. Januar 2007)

D' Berg nuff ond na fahre, des ka ja jeder...
Obs heut bei dem Wind au wieder hoim langet, des isch dochs Problem, odr? Dr Bube jedenfalls hots leicht, der wird mitm Wind hoim heize...
Do helfet au koine Käsbolle oder Riegel


----------



## DCD (19. Januar 2007)

mal schauen, wenns zeitfenster und mein trainingsplan es zulassen fahr ich vielleicht mal ne runde mit beim ice-rider


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> @28 Zöller: Wolltest Du heute nicht Riegel gegen Käsestullen testen ?
> 
> (seh grad dein grünes Lämpchen leuchten..)
> 
> ...


 
na - willste dich mit mir auch noch anlegen? heut hat doch jeder ´nen laptop dabei. mal sehn wie lange du es heute erträgst mein rotes lämpchen zu sehn  

ciao bis gleich


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> na - willste dich mit mir auch noch anlegen? heut hat doch jeder ´nen laptop dabei. mal sehn wie lange du es heute erträgst mein rotes lämpchen zu sehn
> 
> ciao bis gleich




Ah ja, da schau her:
um 17:08 noch posten und dann schnell nach TÜ...

Koi Wunder, daß Du koi trinkflasche dabei hattest.
Beschdimmt hat dui dr Fahrwind ruasblasa...


Happy trail am Samstag (heute)    

Grüße


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (20. Januar 2007)

Um meinen Trainingsrückstand vom gestrigen Abend wieder gutzumachen,
werd ich mich heute von einem unbekannten Monster des Konkurrenztrupps trainieren lassen !  
Ob das nicht leichtsinnig ist, sich den Rivalen anzuvertrauen ? 
 - wird er mich so fertig machen, dass ich 14 Tage nicht mehr aufs Rad sitzen kann...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Januar 2007)

mindestens, wenn nicht noch schlimmer


----------



## Schwabi (20. Januar 2007)

sich den froeaters anzuschliessen ist die beste entscheidung deines lebens.
wenn du abr von jmd fertig gemacht werden willst, solltest mal mit dem dcd auf tour gehen. ich hab mit dem nämlich keine lust mehr. kann nach jeder tour mit dem mich die nächsten 3 wochen nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> sich den froeaters anzuschliessen ist die beste entscheidung deines lebens.



   



Schwabi schrieb:


> ...kann nach jeder tour mit dem mich die nächsten 3 wochen nicht mehr bewegen.



das liegt aber nicht am DCD sondern daran das es Dich ständig beytelt


----------



## britta-ox (20. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> sich den froeaters anzuschliessen ist die beste entscheidung deines lebens.
> wenn du abr von jmd fertig gemacht werden willst, solltest mal mit dem dcd auf tour gehen. ich hab mit dem nämlich keine lust mehr. kann nach jeder tour mit dem mich die nächsten 3 wochen nicht mehr bewegen.



...da wär ich vermutlich die 1. Frau, die sich den froaters anschließt... , ich bin vielleicht etwas verrückt  , aber wahnsinnig keineswegs ! ( hab gestern mal eure homepage besucht...nett und zugleich seeeeehr abschreckend !!!!)
Ich hätte aber durchaus Interesse an Touren mit leichten Trails bei euch, um sie mal alleine oder mit " normalis" zu fahren  - könnten die netten froasters mir da weiterhelfen, mit näheren Beschreibungen ?
Übrigens ist eure homepage echt klasse !

@ MQT
...ich fahr jetzt trotzdem los. Bin um 13 Uhr am Treffpunkt !


LG Britta


----------



## Schwabi (20. Januar 2007)

wer macht eigentlich die komische grüne homepage?

bist du zur zeit in einer festen beziehung, britta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCD (20. Januar 2007)

ich muss weg...


----------



## alböhi (20. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> .....sich den Rivalen anzuvertrauen ?


 


Schwabi schrieb:


> ......wer macht eigentlich die komische grüne homepage......


 
fahrt lieber fahrrad anstatt den thread vollzuspammen  




DCD schrieb:


> ich muss weg...


 nimmst mich mit?


----------



## Schwabi (20. Januar 2007)

wenn sich schon keiner auf der grünen homepage im forum beteiligt, dann muss hier halt was passieren.


----------



## alböhi (20. Januar 2007)

ich plane eine tagestour an einem montag über die alb zur testfahrt nach gingen. 
wer hat interesse mitzufahren? wir müssten uns dort vorher anmelden.

gruss andreas






plan ist ca. 140km/1000hm in ca 10h reine fahrtzeit


----------



## loretto6 (21. Januar 2007)

Was für eine Testfahrt? Hat das was mit einem neuen Fahrrad zu tun? Du hast ja einen Verschleiß, wie ihn andere hier im Forum gerne beim anderen Geschlecht (warum heißt das eiegentlich nicht Gegut?) hätten. 
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (21. Januar 2007)

nicht gegut sondern gepard!

und hier die auflösung des rätsels : auf der suche nach der richtigen ...






  gruss andreas

ps.: mark würd mitfahren - wie wärs mit rosenmontag?


----------



## loretto6 (22. Januar 2007)

Grundsätzlich würd ich schon gerne mitfahren, aber ich wart mal ab, wie´s Wetter wird. Der Winter soll ja jetzt rechtzeitig zum Icerider einkehren. 
Übrigens hab ich gerade meinen Glückskeks vom Freitag aufgemacht. Und jetzt ratet mal, was auf dem Zettelchen stand. "The dark is everybody´s friend"  - "Im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln" - das passt doch wie die Faust auf´s Auge zum freitäglichen Nachtritt!! 
Christoph
Hast Du die etwa selber gebacken, Andreas???


----------



## britta-ox (22. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> fahrt lieber fahrrad anstatt den thread vollzuspammen



...wir wollten halt vorher auch schon ein wenig Spaß... 

Und gefahren sind wir natürlich !!! Ganze 870hm, 45 km und 2h49min plus 
1 Käsweckle  und 2 Pipas  
Dazu gabs noch ne Menge zu hören bzgl. Trainingslehre und Ernährung , hochinteressant und informativ ! 
...und dann noch so Geschichten von den Urwüchsen der Alb , die sich, der Moderne angepasst, auf blassgrünen Seiten tummeln oder von Felsen herabstürzen und unbedarfte Biker/innen erschrecken, anstatt sich ihrer Bestimmung zufolge, dem Holz fellen zu widmen... 

So war es ein erfolgreicher, kurzweiliger Biketag auf der Alb mit viel Spaß ! 
(Warum der Profi allerdings  beim Rennen nicht mit mir radeln will, um für  Ablenkung vom Schmerz zu sorgen, ist mir unbekannt )
So setz ich all meine Hoffnung auf das vielversprechende Team Meschugge 

Bis Sonntag !
LG von Britta


----------



## Bube (23. Januar 2007)

.


Hallo !

Bei uns hat´s Schnee !!


Grad war ich draussen:   50 cm schöner, weißer Schnee !!



DOCH, es stimmt ! 

Es ist gewisslich wahr !

















Also ich lief da so und lief über 50 cm Schnee, dann war wieder grün.


 


Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (23. Januar 2007)

nebeneinander?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> nebeneinander?




Also, mehr so hintereinander, so leicht versetzt,
und, wenn ich genau überleg, ich mußt auch scho a bißle laufa, bis
ich die 50 cm so beieinander hatte...


Aber: es waren 50 cm  !  Bestimmt !


 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Schwabi (23. Januar 2007)

fahrt lieber fahrrad anstatt den thread vollzuspammen!!


----------



## loretto6 (23. Januar 2007)

Sag mal Schwabi, 
hat Dich der Markus Klausmann schon wieder raugeschmissen, oder warum hockst Du am Rechner. Eigentlich wäre doch jetzt Downhill-Traning angesagt!!
Mitleidig Christoph


----------



## plusminus (23. Januar 2007)

@monster: was plauderst Du hier für Trainingstipps aus???? Und warum habt ihr auf eurer Tour so viel gefuttert. War das ne GA oder Kraft- oder Kaffeekränzchentour???? Aaaaaaach so ne Ruhewoche ist schon was angenehmes, erstrecht wenn man gerade seinen Physikschein bekommen hat und sich währrend dem IBC-lesen die letzten Reste des Geburtstagskuchens in den Mund schiebt  

Gruß vom Axel, der beim IceRider definitiv nicht dabei ist, aber gerne mal wieder am Freitag mit vollstaufgeladenen Akkus bei euch reinschaut.


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2007)

.

Hey @IceRider !


Sauber, was ?!    


Ich freu mich was auf Sonntag....    


Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Sag mal Schwabi,
> hat Dich der Markus Klausmann schon wieder raugeschmissen, oder warum hockst Du am Rechner.


 
ich dachte schon dieser markus - von wegen ton angeben  

gruss an unseren virtuellen freund von der donau.

von andreas der sich jetzt mal mit dem schnee anfreundet!


----------



## immerdraussen (24. Januar 2007)

Ich hab' grad mal die Ice Rider Liste durchgeschaut, ist ja mittlerweile schon ganz gut angewachsen. Stand heute schaut unser Team so aus:

- britta-ox *neu* 
- 28zöller
- loretto6
- Bube
- aka

Oder hab' ich jemanden vergessen?

Ja !!!
bin zwar nicht meschuge und erst eine 28-Zöller-Tour gefahren aber vielleicht nehmt Ihr mich trotzdem mit.

Güße Felix
...der jetzt erst mal auf die Alb geht und schaut ob sein Bike noch mit Schnee zurecht kommt...


----------



## britta-ox (24. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hey @IceRider !
> 
> ...



Yeap...!!!! Macht echt spaß so'n Schnee !!!! 

...zumindest so 2 h...bis es kalte Zehen gibt...
Habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wie ich das 4 h lang vermeide ? 
...dann könnt ich mich auch auf Sonntag freuen !
...naja, geteilter Schmerz ist halber Schmerz... 

@ Felix


----------



## loretto6 (24. Januar 2007)

@Britta:
Es gibt so dünne Einlegesohlen, die 4 Stunden lang heiß bleiben. Ist zwar eine Umweltsauerei, aber ich hab ein Paar zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen, das werde ich beim Ice Rider dann benutzen. Ich hoffe , das hilft. 
Winterliche Grüße unbekannterweise
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (24. Januar 2007)

@britta: fußheizung. gabs neulich beim Tchibo für 30 Euro, ich hab se sogar im "Ausverkauf" noch etwas günstiger bekommen!

An alle IceRider: viel Erfolg.

Axel


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2007)

Hi @meschugge-Team !

Komme grad von draussen.
(28Zöller nennt dies "mit dem Schnee anfreunden".)

Also, so richtig warm bin ich mit dem Freund nicht geworden.

Aber glaub er mit mir: der Schnee wollte mich gar nicht wieder
hergeben: brauchte ca. 4x so lange wie normal....

Besonders heftig waren Wege, die vorher nur von Fußgängern
begangen worden waren. Egal, ob da Teer oder Feldweg drunter war:
es war unfahrbar.  
Dagegen war das Biken in Schneehöhen, die bei uns fast Nabenhöhe erreichen, wunderbar. 
Zwar auch langsam, aber immerhin fahrbar.  


Hey @Teamchef: wie war denn das beim letzten Mal?   

(jetzt hört sich das mit den 48 km auf einmal viel mehr an...)




Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (25. Januar 2007)

zum thema warme füsse werde ich heute abend einen artikel auf die homepage der mtb-gruppe des adfc reutlingen stellen.

ansonsten sag ich nur : sattel runter, luft raus und lenker locker halten - ich balanciere die spurrillen mit den knien aus.

soviel spass im schnee wie gestern hatte ich das letzte mal auf´m snowboard  

happy snowbiking gruss andreas


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

Tja, da ist man ein paar Tage ausser Lande, kommt zurueck und - voila - es wird tatsaechlich ein Ice Rider und kein Mud Rider    

Wie ich so lese habt ihr ja schon einen "Vorsprung" in Sachen Aklimatisierung - um da gegenhalten zu koennen werde ich heute etwas frueher Feierabend machen und von der Buehne meine Spikereifen "Aka Hausmarke" rausgruschteln und am Schleifbock wetzen  
Werd' aber den Schnee heute abend erst noch mit normalen Reifen antesten, tendiere derzeit noch eher zu normalen Reifen (ich glaube net dass der Schnee schon so kompakt ist, dass er vereist).

Zwecks dem Fahrens: am besten einfach den anderen hinterher - die planieren einem die Fahrspur, dann hat mans etwas leichter. Aber auf ploetzliche Hindernisse gefasst sein (z.B. hin und wieder ein Bunnyhop ueber gestuerzte Tandems samt Besatzung - und der flotte Scott Fahrer der Kurzdistanz, der letztes Jahr mehrfach vor mir vom Rad flog tut mir heute noch leid - moechte net wissen wie lange dem die Huefte weh getan hat).

Hier der Lawinen- aehm, Wintersportwetterbericht von fuer Schoemberg: http://sdds.intermaps.com/mcms3/reports/web_tmbw.asp?region=schoemberg

Eine andere Quelle sagt fuer Schoemberg am Sonntag derzeit  


> Temperatur: -5° bis -2°C
> Niederschlagwahrsch.: 80%
> Relative Feuchte: 80%



vorraus. Sonnenschein waere schoener, man kann aber net alles haben.

(wens Interessiert, das Apfelschorle ist offen, hilft beim Ice Rider leider net so viel  )


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...zumindest so 2 h...bis es kalte Zehen gibt...
> Habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wie ich das 4 h lang vermeide ?


Ich habe auch staendig kalte Fuesse und dagegen folgendes probiert:
- Ueberschuhe
- kuscheleinlagesohlen
- vorm reinschluepfen in die Schuhe Alufolie um die Socken

Wenns dann unertraeglich kalt wird evtl. anhalten und ein bisschen laufen / schieben, damit das Blut wieder in die Zehen kommt.

Da ich zu kalten Fuessen tendiere hat das aber bei mir alles net so recht geholfen. Daher bin ich im letzten Winter mit Plattformpedalen und normalen Wanderschuhen gefahren und habe auf Klicks verzichten muessen.

Ich denke der Axel hat recht, heizsohlen sollten am besten sein. Ich habe mir fuer diesen Winter extra Winterschuhe gegoennt, habe die aber mangels richtigen Minusgraden noch net so richtig testen koennen.

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...zumindest so 2 h...bis es kalte Zehen gibt...
> Habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wie ich das 4 h lang vermeide ?
> ...dann könnt ich mich auch auf Sonntag freuen !...





aka schrieb:


> Ich habe auch staendig kalte Fuesse ...



wie sagt Brägel: *Rattspucht ist kein Spass, noch nie gewesen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (25. Januar 2007)

ich hatte mich beim klausmann unter falschen namen angemeldet. weil er wusste vom letzten dh-rennen an dem ich teilnahm noch was ich für eine schrecklich langsame gurke bin. und als er mich dann sah hat er mich auch gleich wieder als hoffnungslosen fall heim geschickt.

die ersatz-trainingsstunden übernimmt jetzt der virtuelle dcd von der donau.
das wird auch einiges mehr bringen als das training mit dem klausmann.


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ...hat er mich auch gleich wieder als hoffnungslosen fall heim geschickt.
> ...



Hoi,

kannst ja alternativ noch den Holger Meier abchecken - hab' mir sagen lassen dass man da ein echt cooles, immer anhaltendes Grinsen lernt. Macht sich aber nur auf epischen Trails gut (dagegen: an der Grenzkontrolle stoerts eher, und wie Wanderer vom Albverein und andere Pietisten drauf reagieren weiss ich auch net).

Gruss,
  Aka.


----------



## Schwabi (25. Januar 2007)

danke für den tip.

nachhilfe jeglicher art hab ich dringend nötig.


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad mal die Ice Rider Liste durchgeschaut, ...
> ...
> Ja !!!
> bin zwar nicht meschuge und erst eine 28-Zöller-Tour gefahren aber vielleicht nehmt Ihr mich trotzdem mit.



Super Felix, willkommen! Mein Angebot gilt natuerlich noch....


----------



## alböhi (25. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> danke für den tip.
> 
> nachhilfe jeglicher art hab ich dringend nötig.


 
oder komm doch sonntag mit zum snowriden nach schömberg.

you´re wellcome.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

wer bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Schwabi (25. Januar 2007)

ich bin der fahrtechnikfreie.


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2007)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ich bin der fahrtechnikfreie.


 
jeder wie er will - dann bleibst halt was du bist und vor allem da wo du bist  

brauchst dich jetzt nicht wundern: schau mal an, was du bisher in diesem forum von dir gegeben hast - leben heisst veränderung - es ist nie zu spät

immer noch freundliche grüsse vom andreas dem weisen


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Januar 2007)

Hi Andreas und alle Icerider!

Bin noch  nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Sonntag dabei sein kann, weil gerade nicht ganz fit. Aber zwei Fragen schonmal vorneweg: Wann fängt der Spaß an und gibt es jemanden, der aus Richtung Nürtingen kommt, und mich mitnehmen kann? Habe gerade kein Führerschein...

Jörg.


----------



## immerdraussen (26. Januar 2007)

Hi Jörg,

Britta Ox kommt zu mir nach Kirchheim und fahren dann weiter nach Schömberg, kannst gerne mitfahren.
Um 9 sollte man vor Ort sein, Fahrzeit denk ich max 1,5 h. Dh wir sollten so gegen 7 30 Uhr in oder bei Kirchheim starten.

Felix




Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hi Andreas und alle Icerider!
> 
> Bin noch  nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Sonntag dabei sein kann, weil gerade nicht ganz fit. Aber zwei Fragen schonmal vorneweg: Wann fängt der Spaß an und gibt es jemanden, der aus Richtung Nürtingen kommt, und mich mitnehmen kann? Habe gerade kein Führerschein...
> 
> Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Januar 2007)

Schonmal danke für das Angebot. Muss dann halt schauen, wie ich nach Kirchheim komme, VVS-Verbindung gibts keine unter 2,5 h 

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. Januar 2007)

Hi ihr Meschuggen,

wie schauts eigentlich mit unserem regelmaessigen Treff heute abend aus - ich fuer meinen Teil werde mich fuer den Sonntag schonen und heute abend nicht radeln. Wie seht ihr die Sache, geht ihr Eisenharten dennoch fahren?
Besteht interesse an einem gemuetlichen Beisammensein, zwecks der letzten Lagepeilung und Abstimmung?

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für das Angebot. Muss dann halt schauen, wie ich nach Kirchheim komme, VVS-Verbindung gibts keine unter 2,5 h
> 
> Jörg.





Hi Jörg, 

fahre aus Metzingen los.


Kansste auch bei mir mitfahren bzw. hole Dich in
Nürtingen ab. (bitte dann Tel. per pm)


Gruß unbekannterweise

Michael


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi ihr Meschuggen,
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich mit unserem regelmaessigen Treff heute abend aus - ich fuer meinen Teil werde mich fuer den Sonntag schonen und heute abend nicht radeln. Wie seht ihr die Sache, geht ihr Eisenharten dennoch fahren?
> Besteht interesse an einem gemuetlichen Beisammensein, zwecks der letzten Lagepeilung und Abstimmung?
> ...





Hi Teamchef !


Kann heute leider nicht, werde mal
wieder meinem Männerabend fröhnen (Chips und Benokel-Karten) und
dabei natürlich den Icerider im Schwarzwald  
huldigen (mit jedem Tannenzäpfle werd ich auf den anstoßen...). 

Grüße

Michael


@Christoph

Da ich heute leider verhindert bin (    ): Du kennst den
Weg nach Schömberg: wann hol ich Dich in Tü (und wo dort genau) ab ?
Tel. per PN ?


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> fahre aus Metzingen los.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot. Muss wie gesagt noch eine leichte Erkältung bis dahin überwunden haben. Ich schicke Dir eine PN.

Jörg.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi ihr Meschuggen,
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich mit unserem regelmaessigen Treff heute abend aus - ich fuer meinen Teil werde mich fuer den Sonntag schonen und heute abend nicht radeln. Wie seht ihr die Sache, geht ihr Eisenharten dennoch fahren?
> Besteht interesse an einem gemuetlichen Beisammensein, zwecks der letzten Lagepeilung und Abstimmung?
> ...



Da sieht man doch gleich die Profis  die nachher um den Sieg fahren. Muss sich der Hannes Genze aber warm anziehen  

Ich bin glaub eher so eine Gurke wie der Schwabi und musste gerade nochmal 3 Stunden üben gehen damit ich das Pedal am Sonntag überhaupt rum bringe  

cu
martin


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2007)

ich bin stolz auf euch. alles geregelt.  wird ´n mörderspass am sonntag.

gruss vom alböhi  

schontag mit zäpfle - 20.00 im la tour - da kann ich vorher noch schrauben.

war heut shoppen in wannweil. echt in ordnung die jungs. faire preise gute ware.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> ...da kann ich vorher noch schrauben.



sag bitte nicht das Du einen neuen Sattel hast


----------



## aka (26. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> war heut shoppen in wannweil. echt in ordnung die jungs. faire preise gute ware.



Hen die au en Fabrikverkauf?


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2007)

da muss ich mal fragen - ich komm da berufsbedingt fast täglich hin  .

o.k. kein bier im " la tour " - bleib ich halt im keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (26. Januar 2007)

vielleicht sollte ich zusammen mit dem MonsterQTreiber die cappuccino-gruppe bilden!


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Januar 2007)

Bei mir wirds leider nix mit dem Icerider, bin immer noch etwas angeschlagen und kurier mich erstmal aus. Schade, aber danke nochmal für die Angebote zwecks Mitfahrt.

Jörg.


----------



## aka (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich zerbrech' mir schon seit einiger Zeit den Kopf wie ich diesen wunderbaren Tag mit euch heute zusammenfassen soll. 
Nun hatte ich endlich einen Bericht verfasst, habe dann aber mit erschrecken feststellen müssen, dass mir die BSN zuvor gekommen ist  





Leider ist der Artikel nur ganz kurz online gewesen, wahrscheinlich überarbeiten die den grad nochmal.

Gruss an alle,

    Aka.


----------



## Bube (29. Januar 2007)

BSN-News:




"Aka" bei googleTranslate übersetzt: 
"Andreas kann alles "



    


Bube


----------



## plusminus (29. Januar 2007)

Wie zur Hölle verliert man sein Hinterrad????

Gibts auch irgendwo ne Ergebnisliste?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## britta-ox (29. Januar 2007)

Es war echt ein wunderschöner Tag !!!  
Ihr Jungs seid    ( mein Bauchgefühl täuscht mich selten...  )
Team Meschugge kann stolz auf sich sein  

@ MQT
ein Tipp für den Profi  
fahre nächstes Mal für das *Team Meschugge* und der Erfolg wird dir garantiert sein. Schließe dich dort am besten Andreas 28 an und du bekommst so viele und lange Pausen, dass du nach *2* Runden bedauerst, dass nicht noch eine 3. folgt... 

Liebe Grüße euch allen
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle verliert man sein Hinterrad????
> 
> Gibts auch irgendwo ne Ergebnisliste?
> 
> ...





Ergebnisse :

http://www.br-timing.de/Ergebnisse2007.htm


Hinterrad: Wir haben ja im Vorfeld angekündigt, das Team Albgold
zu schlagen. Und da sind die dann gleich unfair geworden und haben mir
während dem Fahren das Hinterrad ausgebaut und in den Wald geworfen. Hat dank meiner Aufmerksamkeit aber gar nicht lange gedauert, bis es von mir bemerkt wurde. 
 Leider war die Bremsscheibe massiv verbogen. Aber für mich als Schmid kein Thema:
Scheibe gerade geklopft, bis diese in den Bremssattel gepaßt hat und dann mit dem Fuß leicht "nachgwuchtet".

So bin ich dann ´ne Stunde gefahren. Leider hat das Quitschen der verbogenen Scheibe díe Waldruhe empfindlich gestört.
Da hab ich dann das Kettenfett abgewischt und die Scheibe geölt. Das Bike
lief dann merklich leichter.... So 10 km, dann hat´s wieder gequitscht...


Und trotzdem hat das Team Meschugge das Albgoldteam geschlagen:

Wir waren 6 Teammitglieder und Albgold glaub nur 4 !

Ob die sich von der Niederlage wohl je wieder erholen werden ?

Na ja, egal. Supersportlich waren die ja eh nicht. (So einfach Laufräder ausbauen... und das während dem Fahren...)

Gruß

Bube


----------



## alböhi (29. Januar 2007)

das wort zum sonntag : schön, das es euch gibt   - weiter so  

gruss vom alböhi - andreas


----------



## plusminus (29. Januar 2007)

Ja ne jetzt mal ernsthaft. Hat sich der Schnellspanne gelöst oder wie? Aber selbst dann bleibt das Laufrad normalerweise noch dank der Kette im Rahmen.....
Ich erwarte hier seriöse Unfallbeschreibungen  Könnte ja sein, dass ich einen ähnlichen Schwachpunkt am Rad hab. Bei mir sind die Schellspanner aber meist recht hart angezogen....

Gruß
vom Axel, der sich jetzt mal die Ergebnisliste reinzieht.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Januar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Es war echt ein wunderschöner Tag !!!
> Ihr Jungs seid    ( mein Bauchgefühl täuscht mich selten...  )
> Team Meschugge kann stolz auf sich sein
> 
> ...



ja, ja, ja  wer den "Schaden" hat braucht für den *Spot* nicht zu sorgen


----------



## plusminus (29. Januar 2007)

@martin: was war eigentlich mit Dir los??? Zum Glück fahr ich in Albstadt mit, dann wirste auch ankommen  

Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @martin: was war eigentlich mit Dir los??? Zum Glück fahr ich in Albstadt mit, dann wirste auch ankommen
> 
> Axel



ohne Worte:      :kotz:


----------



## aka (29. Januar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @martin: was war eigentlich mit Dir los??? Zum Glück fahr ich in Albstadt mit, dann wirste auch ankommen
> 
> Axel



Der Unwissende ... wer beim Ice-Rider eine Runde schafft der faehrt in Albstadt locker zwei Runden 

@MQT: ich schreib dir gleich noch ne mail wegen meiner Frage zwecks dem ABM ...

@ die Meschuggen: mit Bildern wirds noch eine Weile dauern, die sind altmodisch, also Analog fotografiert und muessen noch ins Labor. Und ich komme erst Donnerstag abend wieder heim.


----------



## aka (29. Januar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Leider war die Bremsscheibe massiv verbogen. Aber für mich als Schmid kein Thema:
> Scheibe gerade geklopft, bis diese in den Bremssattel gepaßt hat und dann mit dem Fuß leicht "nachgwuchtet".



Hoi, hoffentlich haelt sich der Schaden in Grenzen... muss ne neue Scheibe oder gar ein neues Laufrad her?



Bube schrieb:


> Na ja, egal. Supersportlich waren die ja eh nicht. (So einfach Laufräder ausbauen... und das während dem Fahren...)



Naja, darf man net verallgemeinern - ich fands von der Gabi Stanger schon sportlich, die zweite Runde mit defekten Sattel im stehen zu fahren (das warst aber net du der im Zorn der den Sattel abgerissen hat, oder ). Andererseits, kaum auszudenken, waere sie ausgestiegen haette Meschugge tatsaechlich einen Podestplatz gehabt...


----------



## aka (29. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr uebrigens den ueberarbeiteten Bericht auf der BSN schon gesehen?

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13239&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Diesmal ganz ohne Tricks


----------



## toddel1 (29. Januar 2007)

Hi, "Meschugge"-Team,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem Erfolg!

Ihr scheint ein ziemlich eingeschworenes Racer-Team zu sein. Gibt´s bei Euch auch einige die´s lieber langsam aber derber zugehen lassen?
Hab meinem Pogo wieder neue Felgen spendiert und würd sie gerne einfahren!
Wo trefft Ihr Euch, und darf man da noch dazukommen? 

Gruß
Toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (29. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Habt ihr uebrigens den ueberarbeiteten Bericht auf der BSN schon gesehen?
> ]



dein artikel war eindeutig besser !  
das team meschugge wird mit keiner silbe erwähnt, obwohl eines der 3 stärksten  
druckfehler bei meiner zeitangabe ? ...unsere pause dauerte doch keine volle Stunde  

Im übrigen hab ich die Gunst der Stunde meines anhaltend hohen Endorphinspiegels genutzt und mich zum Albstadt-Marathon am 19.5. angemeldet ! 
Es wäre gigantisch, wenns wieder ein Meschugge-Team gäbe! 
Wie siehts aus - schafft es der Chef sein e Jungs erneut zu motivieren?


----------



## alböhi (30. Januar 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hi, "Meschugge"-Team,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem Erfolg!
> 
> ...


 
grüss dich toddel,

hört sich so an - iss aber aber nicht so. spass ist unser hauptantrieb. wir treffen uns regelmässig freitags in tübingen ( offener mtb-treff, zur zeit nightride ). 
für mittwochs abends haben mark ( mtbjahn ) und ich ´ne stunde techniktreff in die welt gesetzt - treffpunkt hierfür in k´furt.

der adfc-reutlingen hätte für donnerstags nen mtb-treff. der ist aber grad in winterpause.

wenn sonst ausser der reihe was los ist wirds meistens hier gepostet.

bei uns kommt jeder mit einem lachen im gesicht ins ziel - egal wie lang das dauert.

probiers aus - bis demnächst -gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (30. Januar 2007)

@aka: prinzipiell würde ich Deine Aussage mit der einen Runde nicht unterschreiben: ABER wenn Du noch den frühen Zeitpunkt der Saison ins Spiel bringst stimme ich glaub mit Dir überein.

Gruß


----------



## loretto6 (30. Januar 2007)

Prinzipiell würde ich das auch nicht unterschreiben. Eine Runde ist halt nur halb so viel wie zwei Runden, aber wenn von 22 Kilometern, vielleicht zwei oder drei dabei sind, wo man mal entspannt treten kann, ohne die Gefahr, dass es einen gleich hinschmeisst, wenn Du nach den Abfahrten froh bist, dass es wieder auf völlig rutschigen Wegen bergauf geht, damit Du deine Hände und Arme wenigstens wieder entspannen kannst, dann sieht das mit der Arithmetik wieder etwas anders aus.
Apropos Rechnen: Lieber Michael, herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass Du wieder jünger geworden bist und in der Hauptklasse gewertet wurdest! 
Gruß an alle, die sich gestern auch ein kleines bisschen schlapp gefühlt haben
Christoph
PS Habt ihr gesehen: da war noch einer aus Tübingen dabei - der war ganz ohne Team. Den könnten wir doch für nächstes Jahr adoptieren, dann gewinnen wir die Teamwertung


----------



## Bube (30. Januar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Apropos Rechnen: Lieber Michael, herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, dass Du wieder jünger geworden bist und in der Hauptklasse gewertet wurdest!
> Gruß an alle, die sich gestern auch ein kleines bisschen schlapp gefühlt haben
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## alböhi (30. Januar 2007)

und wer fährt morgen abend mit mir und mark? knieschoner nicht vergessen  

gruss vom andreas dem vollgefederten teetrinker


----------



## alböhi (2. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> freitag 18.00 in tü an der touristinfo:  neidreid  gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


 
ich kann leider erst ab 19.00 in wannweil starten - holt ihr mich ab?


----------



## aka (2. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> ich kann leider erst ab 19.00 in wannweil starten - holt ihr mich ab?



Ich bin heute abend dabei - schafft man es denn innerhalb von einer Stunde von Tuebingen nach Wannweil?

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## loretto6 (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch vor, zu kommen. Und wenn wir uns ganz ganz arg anstrengen und kräftig bremsen, dann schaffen wir es in einer Stunde nach Langweil zu den Eseln, sonst brauchen wir nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde 
Nur sollten wir vorher einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, Langweil ist - wie der Namen schon sagt - ziemlich langgezogen und es braucht eine ganze Weile, bis man den Andreas dort findet!!
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (2. Februar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Nur sollten wir vorher einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, Langweil ist - wie der Namen schon sagt - ziemlich langgezogen und es braucht eine ganze Weile, bis man den Andreas dort findet!!
> Gruß Christoph



Ich nehms Telefon mit dann ruf mer den 28zöller an.

Gruss und bis gleich,

    Kaffeeschlürfender Aka.


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Geländeradfahrer,

Ich hab´ vor, morgen gemütlich auf die Alb hochzuradeln. 
Eine mögliche Route wäre über den Metzinger Maienwald zum Glemser Stausee und dann hoch zum Roßfeld.
Bergab finden sich hoffentlich ein paar enge Serpentinen.
Mit etwas Glück fährt aber auch ein in diesem Forum nicht völlig unbekannter Herr mit, der sich auf der Alb deutlich besser auskennt als ich.

Reine Fahrzeit: ca. drei Stunden
Treffpunkt: Rückseite Reutlinger Hauptbahnhof 
Uhrzeit: 11:00 Uhr

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Diese "Einladung" gilt natürlich (wie immer) für alle, die in diesem Thread mitlesen, nicht nur für den "harten Kern" vom Tübinger Freitags-Treff!


----------



## britta-ox (3. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> P.S. Diese "Einladung" gilt natürlich (wie immer) für alle, die in diesem Thread mitlesen, nicht nur für den "harten Kern" vom Tübinger Freitags-Treff!



...na dann fahr ich doch gleich mit... 

Gibt es in der nähe des Bahnhofs auch ein Cafe, in dem ich warten könnte? Ich komm direkt aus Ulm, wo ich Nachtdienst habe und vorher heim lohnt sich nicht.

LG von Britta aus Ox !


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Britta,

Ich glaub´, wenn man von der Rückseite des Bahnhofs zum Media-Markt läuft und dort über die Straße geht, kommt nach ca. 50m ein Cafe.
Außerdem kommt man, wenn man die vierspurige Straße auf der Vorderseite des Bahnhofs überquert, direkt in die Fußgängerzone von Reutlingen, wo es vielleicht auch ein Cafe oder Ähnliches gibt.

Bis morgen, 

Mark


----------



## alböhi (3. Februar 2007)

wie wärs mit früher losfahren?


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Februar 2007)

O.k., dann treffen wir uns um *10:00 Uhr*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (3. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wirds nichts mit Biken, muss am Montag frueh wieder weg und möchte morgen daheim sein. Viel Spass auf der Alb!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Februar 2007)

Viel Spaß euch allen,
vor allem hinterher beim "bike-wash"  !

Ich war gestern schon unterwegs,die Trails auf der Alb sind dann doch "etwas" matschig.

@28zöller:

Du musst mir das mit deinem neuen Job bei Gelegenheit nochmal erklären,ich war gestern abend irgendwie im Halbschlaf und habs net richtig gerafft.

@Mark:
Wenn du dein Vorhaben 1-2 Tage früher gepostet hättest,
hätte ich umdisponiert und wäre mit gekommen.


Bis irgendwann mal wieder!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## alböhi (4. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hallo Geländeradfahrer,
> 
> Ich hab´ vor, morgen gemütlich auf die Alb hochzuradeln.
> Eine mögliche Route wäre über den Metzinger Maienwald zum Glemser Stausee und dann hoch zum Roßfeld.
> ...


 
wetterbericht albtraufkante: nebel im tal hat sich fast aufgelöst. bei strahlendem sonnenschein passiert gerade das gleiche mit den restlichen wölkchen. es hat 5 grad plus - ideale bedingungen  - ciao bis gleich. 

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (5. Februar 2007)

Es war super !!!    

Die Tour war echt Klasse - viele Trails (kniffelig...wie versprochen  ), wunderschöne Strecke mit toller Aussicht und netten Leuten !  

Danke nochmal fürs Mitnehmen, Mark ! 

Schöne Woche euch allen !
Britta


----------



## alböhi (6. Februar 2007)

das wort zum sonntag - weiter so.

für die vorausplaner : sonntag am 11.2. um 10.00 treff in rt - für langfrühstücker    zustieg in urach möglich. 
drackenberg-ochsenbühl-höllenlöcher-calverbühl-urach-rutschenwald-deckelesfels-schillingskreuz.

käsbrote erwünscht    gruss andreas


----------



## drSchwoab (6. Februar 2007)

moin moin, andreas das hört sich ja richtig gut an. mal schauen wie das wetter wird, noch ist für das wochenende das nebelhorn gebucht

viele grüsse
stefan


----------



## britta-ox (6. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> das wort zum sonntag - weiter so.
> 
> für die vorausplaner : sonntag am 11.2. um 10.00 treff in rt - für langfrühstücker    zustieg in urach möglich.
> drackenberg-ochsenbühl-höllenlöcher-calverbühl-urach-rutschenwald-deckelesfels-schillingskreuz.
> ...


Hallo Andreas,
das hört sich sehr verlockend an... 
wenn ihr mich mitnehmt und das Wetter nicht allzu widerlich ist, wär ich auch gern wieder dabei  !  

Viele Grüße an die schöne Alb
von Britta (die fleißig in der Garage enge Kurven übt...)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> für die vorausplaner : sonntag am 11.2. um 10.00 treff in rt .



So ist´s brav !
Mal sehen ob ich dabei bin.
Das hängt vom Wetter und vor allem von meiner Frau ab  .

Gründsätzlich fände ich es aber ok,wenn ihr öfter mal an Wochenenden losmacht.
Bei uns im Nürtinger Thread geht nämlich zur Zeit nicht viel  

Gruß,Oli


----------



## immerdraussen (7. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> das wort zum sonntag - weiter so.
> 
> für die vorausplaner : sonntag am 11.2. um 10.00 treff in rt - für langfrühstücker    zustieg in urach möglich.
> drackenberg-ochsenbühl-höllenlöcher-calverbühl-urach-rutschenwald-deckelesfels-schillingskreuz.
> ...



Bisher steht noch Skitour auf dem Programm. Sollte das wegen Schneemangel nicht stattfinden komm ich mit!!!!

Grüße Felix


----------



## plusminus (7. Februar 2007)

Skitour, wo wollt ihr staren? Sibirien?  

@ndreas: für wie lang (Zeit) ist die Tour denn ausgelegt? Ich müsste ja immerhin noch nach RT und zurückkommen.....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (7. Februar 2007)

da will ich mich nicht festlegen. jede gruppe entwickelt eine eigene dynamik.
mit zweimal 2.5 h ( incl. eine panne und einmal schlammrutschen   und ´n bisschen techniküben ) kannst mal rechnen.

gruss andreas

heut abend ride free mit mark um 19.30 in k´furt am schloss.


----------



## plusminus (7. Februar 2007)

5h Fahrt ab RT???


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. Februar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> 5h Fahrt ab RT???



5 Stunden unterwegs - nicht 5 Stunden Fahrt  

jetzt krieg ich gleich Prügel


----------



## plusminus (7. Februar 2007)

Dann bin ich bezüglich Sonntag raus.
Langsam fahren tu ich ja gerne, aber zwischendrin noch Pausen etc machen ist ne so mein Ding, da fängt man sich immer ganz toll Erkältungen ein.

Viel Spaß.

Axel

PS: Bin kürzlich einen Teil der Schönbuchtrailtour gefahren die ich euch vorstellen will, zur Zeit ist sie nicht gruppentauglich. Bis zum abtrocknenden Frühjahr dann.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. Februar 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Dann bin ich bezüglich Sonntag raus....



äähhhmmmmm, das war jetzt aber kein offizielles Statement - siehe meine Signatur


----------



## plusminus (7. Februar 2007)

Naja aber der Andreas wird auch net 2 x 2,5h geschrieben haben weil er net bis fünf zählen kann  Die werden wohl schon das ein oder andere Päusle machen. Im Sommer bin ich bei sowas ja gern dabei, aber im Winter am liebsten kostant gemütlich fahren.

In diesem Sinne: Allen viel Spaß, egal wieviel, wie lang und wie genau sie fahren  

Axel


----------



## alböhi (7. Februar 2007)

mal ist halt nicht plusminus  

2 x 2.5 heisst, das abbruch  oder wo auch immerdraussen in urach der zustieg möglich ist.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und wenn ihr bis 10.15 Uhr(würde mit dem Zug kommen) auf mich wartet,
bin ich am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## kopis (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bin nicht ganz neu hier...aber  

Wo startet ihr am Sonntag denn genau...bin aus Eningen und würde mich eventuelll anschließen...es sei denn ihr seit eine eigeschworene Runde 

Gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> ...
> sonntag am 11.2. um 10.00 treff in rt - für langfrühstücker    zustieg in urach möglich.
> ...



Hmm, so verlockend diese Tour auch ist werd ich wahrscheinlich net kommen können - ich fahr´stattdessen wohl Sonntags früh los um vor 12 wieder daheim zu sein.

Aber Freitags wieder - obligat - Treff in Tübingen 

Werd' morgen früh ein paar Bilder vom Ice Rider hochladen...


Gruss vom Aka 
(der gerade sein erstes Night-Ride Video per Helmkamera gedreht hat und ganz begeistert ist)


----------



## immerdraussen (8. Februar 2007)

Kann leider am So nicht mit. Wir gehen nun doch auf Tour. Wünsch Euch aber trotzdem viel spaß und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.

Grüße Felix

....und das Ihr mir nach 2,5 Std auch absteigt!!


----------



## alböhi (8. Februar 2007)

kopis schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bin nicht ganz neu hier...aber
> 
> ...


 
treff 10.00 ( die nürtinger könn´mer derwarten ) in reutlingen auf der rückseite des hauptbahnhofs reutlingen am parkhaus - bei fast jedem wetter  .

you´re welcome - gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

wann wäre denn der Zustieg in Urach - ist näher für mich.
Oder verpass ich dann das beste/meiste?
...womöglich gar die Käsebrote... 

Gruß von Britta


----------



## aka (9. Februar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ...
> Werd' morgen früh ein paar Bilder vom Ice Rider hochladen...
> ...


Ok, es gibt nun ein paar Bilder vom Ice Rider:




Weitere in der Galerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15953

Vom fahrenden Team selber gibts leider net so viel - fuer das nächste Rennen trainiere ich jedoch schon das Gedächtnis meines Fotografens durch Memory spielen.

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## Bube (9. Februar 2007)

Ja das sieht ja gut aus !!


     




Dank an den Fotografen und das Scann-Studio !

Hat der Felix echt noch so grinsen können ? 






Da wurde doch "gefotoshopt", oder ?   


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (9. Februar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Hat der Felix echt noch so grinsen können ?
> ...



Wär' er insgesamt ein wenig langsamer unterwegs gewesen hätte er noch mehr gegrinst, nämlich wie ich: 



​


----------



## Bube (9. Februar 2007)

Aber Hallo !

@Aka

Hier werden Bilder unterschlagen !!!!!!!

  

Ich bitte sofort und mit allem Nachdruck und der gebotenen Härte und 
unter Androhung von Gewalt und daß Dir heut auf dem Heimweg wieder die  Luft aus den Reifen geht,
daß SOFORT alle weiteren Bilder hier veröffentlicht werden.

Besonders das Zangenbild vom Frühstück !


 

Wenn dies nicht jugenfrei ist, ganz eilig per email schicken !


Gruß vom ganz fleißig einbeinig trainierenden

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels(?),

ich muss heute bis 18:00 das Bruttosozialprodukt steigern. Danach müsste ich noch kurz heim und fahrradtauglichere Kleidung anlegen. Würdet ihr auf mich warten, womöglich gar vor der Haustür?

Untertänigst
Christoph


----------



## aka (9. Februar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Aber Hallo !
> ...
> Besonders das Zangenbild vom Frühstück !
> ...



Hm, nicht nur das Persönlichkeitsrecht macht da Probleme... die Zangen-Zahn-Geburt ist beim Eigentümer des Zahns (kann man da noch von Zahn sprechen?) / der Zange auf dem Fotoapperat.
Ich bin also völlig unschuldig am Nichterscheinen und kann daher nicht belangt werden. Obs Jugendfrei ist oder nicht vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen - ich war vom Geräusch völlig geschockt und konnte die zahnärtzliche Selbstbehandlung psychisch nicht verfolgen.

Gruss,

  Aka.

Bitte nicht als Beispiel nehmen - auf keinen Fall daran denken, dein eines Bein auszurei...


----------



## aka (9. Februar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...
> Würdet ihr auf mich warten, womöglich gar vor der Haustür?
> 
> Untertänigst
> Christoph



Können wir machen. Also Treff wie gehabt um 18:00 an der Brücke, anschliessend Tour zu dir nach Tübingen.
Aber du weisst ja was dann bei dir im Hof so abgehen wird... ich sehs kommen, demnächst werden dort Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden. 
Text: "Radfahren verboten (auch für Masters)!"


----------



## loretto6 (9. Februar 2007)

Ach, das glaub ich nicht. Da fahren öfter auch die Nachbarjungs mit ihren Konas rum. Da hat sich bisher niemand beschwert. Radfahren macht ja kaum Krach, echt nervig sind dagegen die Jungs mit ihren Skateboards, die veranstalten einen Höllenlärm. 
Bis später dann, total dankbar
Christoph


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Februar 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und wenn ihr bis 10.15 Uhr(würde mit dem Zug kommen) auf mich wartet,
> bin ich am Sonntag dabei.
> 
> Gruß,Oli



@Oli
Night-Mare allein zu Haus? Jetzt laufen die Leute aus dem Nürtinger Thread wohl davon? Und Du sagst, ich will nicht mit Dir fahren. 

@Alle
Ich wollte Sonntag auch eine gemütliche Runde drehen (bin immer noch etwas angeschlagen). Würde dann auch mit dem Zug nach Reutlingen kommen (10.11 Ankunft, Ihr wartet doch?). Damit sich der Oli nicht so verlassen fühlt...


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @Oli
> Night-Mare allein zu Haus? Jetzt laufen die Leute aus dem Nürtinger Thread wohl davon? Und Du sagst, ich will nicht mit Dir fahren.
> 
> @Alle
> ...



Hier ist im Gegensatz zu "unserem" Thread wenigstens was los !

Ausserdem finde ich die Reutlinger/Uracher Alb irgendwie reizvoller als unsere Ecke.Das liegt wohl daran,daß man bei uns halt schon überall zig mal gewesen ist.

Allerdings habe ich beim Blick auf den Wetterbericht für diesen Sonntag nicht viel Hoffnung  .

Oli

Achso:Und der Flo ist eine alte Petze   !


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Februar 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hier ist im Gegensatz zu "unserem" Thread wenigstens was los !
> 
> Ausserdem finde ich die Reutlinger/Uracher Alb irgendwie reizvoller als unsere Ecke.Das liegt wohl daran,daß man bei uns halt schon überall zig mal gewesen ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn alle anfangen hier zu posten, kann bei uns ja nix mehr los sein. Und wenn Du immer schon nach der Anfahrt umdrehst, ist es kein Wunder, dass Dir langweilig wird.  

Jörg.

Achso: Schönwetterbiker


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Und wenn Du immer schon nach der Anfahrt umdrehst....
> 
> 
> Achso: Schönwetterbiker



Gemeiner Hund!
Das,was du als"Anfahrt" verstehst,läuft bei mir schon unter Wettkampfbedingungen .

Und von wegen Schönwetterbiker: 

Muß ich dich an deine billige Ausrede vom letzten Samstag erinnern  ?

@all:
Falls die Tour morgen nicht komplett ins Wasser fällt: 

Wer wäre denn sicher dabei?
In einer größeren Gruppe nehme ich auch den einen oder anderen Regenschauer in Kauf(geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid).

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Februar 2007)

Ich sag jetzt mal für morgen ab.
Ich denke,das wir dieses Jahr noch wesentlich schönere Sonntage haben werden.


----------



## alböhi (11. Februar 2007)

da bin ich mal sehr gespannt wer dann mitfährt - ciao bis morgen - ´s wetter wird schon erträglich werden. gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Februar 2007)

Ohne Oli komm ich auch net... Sorry, aber bei dem Wetter drehe ich sicher nur eine kleine Runde im Hof...

cu,
Jörg


----------



## britta-ox (11. Februar 2007)

Zur heutigen Sonntagstour 

      
 6 von 5 Schlammsternen !  

selbst der Himmel war begeistert, hörte auf zu weinen und die Sonne blinzelte, als sie die Matschbiker mit ihren Matschbeinen sah !
Die ideale Vorbereitung für den nächsten Icerider ... 

Schön wars mal wieder und ich muss sagen, die RT/TÜ sind schwer zu toppen !

Dem Rest des Teams eine schöne Woche
 wünscht Schlammwittchen !


----------



## alböhi (12. Februar 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> .......und die Sonne blinzelte, als sie die Matschbiker mit ihren Matschbeinen sah.........


 
ich hatte nach der " waldabfahrt " eher matschschultern  

eine bereicherung der gruppe ist jürgen-schnappschuss-toddel mit seinen trailtips - der heckentrail in der mittagsonne war für mich das highlight der tour. sehen wir noch bilder?
umwerfend waren ja auch die windböen an der traufkante  .

danke für den schönen sonntag - gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Februar 2007)

!

Ich habe bereits Klage gegen sämtliche Wetterdienste eingereicht(von wegen Dauerregen).

Und weil ich am Samstag Abend übel bei meinem Nachbarn versumpft bin und in punkto biken mit 2 promille Restalkohol nicht soviel Erfahrung habe wie gewisse andere  ,
konnte ich nicht mal meine Absage rückgängig machen  .

@28zöller:

Ich wollt dich eigentlich Samstag anrufen ,aber ich hab deine Nr. nicht mehr.
kannst du mir die nochmal schicken?

Oli


----------



## toddel1 (12. Februar 2007)

Na, ja --
ein wenig kalt (+3°C) und feucht war´s am So schon. 
Ich habe noch nicht so viel Übung im Bilder einstellen.
Vielleicht gibt mir mal jemand nen Tip.

Zum Thema Schlammbiken gab´s bei mir aber schon Schlimmeres, schließlich gingen die Räder ja noch im Ring rum. (Wer schon mal von 30km/h auf 0Km/h in 7 Metern abgebremst wurde, weiß was ich meine!!! (Panzergelände RT)).

Gruß Toddel


----------



## alböhi (13. Februar 2007)

hallo jürgen,

vor der prozedur hier ein bild reinzustellen musst du dies erst mal irendwo im web ablegen ( z.b.: in deinem persönlichem fotoalbum oder sonstwo auf irgendeiner url ). das heisst zuerst mit der maus in der mitte der menüleiste die registerkarte Fotoalbum mit linksklick öffnen und in der zeile Meine Galerie, Album Administrator, .... den punkt Fotoshochladen anklicken ......... der rest ist einfach.
wenn die fotos ´ne urladresse haben kannst du sie auch in der antwort einzeln einfügen:
-hier im nachrichten editor in der symbolleiste mit dem mauspfeil auf das tool "grafik einfügen" zeigen ( viereck mit sonne und berge  markieren und mit maustaste links anklicken
oben erscheint eine zeile ? Diese Website verwendet ein Scriptfenster für .... 
-anklicken
es erscheint ein kleines fenster Sciptfenster temporär zulassen
- anklicken
- nochmals tool "grafik einfügen" anklicken
es erscheint oben links ein fenster zur explorer-benutzereingabe
- hier die url-adresse des bildes eingeben und dann taste return
das bild erscheint dann in der originalgrösse an der stelle, wo gerade der cursor blinkt.
so - dann gutes gelingen gruss andreas






die tagestour ist nun auf montag, den 19. märz verschoben


----------



## britta-ox (13. Februar 2007)

Der Wetterbericht hat für Freitag 15 C und S nne !
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust  auf ne schöne Tour ?

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (13. Februar 2007)

- ich könnt um 13.00 in reutlingen los - wie wär´s wenn du licht mitnimmst ?

gruss vom neidreider - guckst du hier ( download 2,6 mb quicktimemovie )


----------



## toddel1 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

danke für die präzise Anleitung! 
Hoffe es klappt, ich hab mal 5 Bilder eingestellt.

Gruß
Toddel
https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/schroeter.juergen/toddel1/miniatur


----------



## alböhi (14. Februar 2007)

das bild zum sonntag:





jürgen sei dank!


----------



## britta-ox (14. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> - ich könnt um 13.00 in reutlingen los - wie wär´s wenn du licht mitnimmst ?
> gruss vom neidreider - guckst du hier ( download 2,6 mb quicktimemovie )


 Super  
und du weißt bestimmt auch wieder ne schöne tour mit vielen Trails und schöner Aussicht...von mir aus bis es dunkel wird  
oder dachtest du eher daran, den nightrider gleich hintenanzuhängen  
du musst ja für deine 24h-std trainieren... 
egal, ich nehm mit, was ich habe, bloß ob das euresgleichen als Licht bezeichnen, bezweifel ich stark... 

gruß Britta


----------



## pikehunter69 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen , 
lese schon eine ganze Weile euren tread mit.
Hat mein interesse geweckt und Ich würd mich ganz gern mal mit Euch durch die Wälder streifen.
Nun meine Frage : bin noch relativer Neuling in Sachen MTB und bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Kondition/Fahrtechnik  ausreicht um mit Euch mitzuhalten.Fahre meist allein auf der Reutlinger- ,bzw  Uracher Alb Touren zwischen 30 und 50 Km.
Also falls Ihr nicht Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen wollt würd Ich mich gerne mal anschließen.......!?
Wann und wo wollt ihr Freitag starten und wo solls denn hingehen ??? 

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden 
der Alexander


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> lese schon eine ganze Weile euren tread mit.
> Hat mein interesse geweckt und Ich würd mich ganz gern mal mit Euch durch die Wälder streifen.
> Nun meine Frage : bin noch relativer Neuling in Sachen MTB und bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Kondition/Fahrtechnik  ausreicht um mit Euch mitzuhalten.Fahre meist allein auf der Reutlinger- ,bzw  Uracher Alb Touren zwischen 30 und 50 Km.
> ...



Guten Abend Alexander,

keine Bange, bei uns liegt der Schwerpunkt eher auf Touren als auf schnell fahren und wir haben noch keine mitfahrer unterwegs verloren. 
Komm' einfach am Freitag um 18:00 zur Touristeninfo an der Neckarbruecke, dort treffen wir uns Freitags regelmaessig. Wohin es geht wird kurzfristig festgelegt. Allerdings solltest du ein Licht dabei haben.

Gruss,

  Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
erstmal danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
 Britta hat den Vorschlag gemacht evtl. am Freitag tagsüber ne tour zu machen............!? findet die auch  statt ???
Kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen ob es diese Woche überhaupt bei mir klappt da Ich einen Pflegefall daheim habe.  
Werde aber auf jeden Fall mal bei Euch vorbei schauen.
Wir sehen uns.

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
der Alexander


----------



## alböhi (15. Februar 2007)

servus alexander,

willkommen im club. 
das mit freitag mittag machen wir zum warmfahren   für den neidreid - britta organisiert den treff ?! mein vorschlag: nachmittag ein stopp um die sonne vorm eiscafe´ ( in urach ) zu geniessen. das mit den trails dann wie gehabt - hochfahren und dann runterschieben  .

gruss vom reutlinger andreas


----------



## britta-ox (15. Februar 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> erstmal danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
> Britta hat den Vorschlag gemacht evtl. am Freitag tagsüber ne tour zu machen............!? findet die auch  statt ???
> Kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen ob es diese Woche überhaupt bei mir klappt da Ich einen Pflegefall daheim habe.
> ...



Hallo Alexander,

die Tour findet klaro statt - Mindestteilnehmerzahl 2 ist  schließlich erreicht. 
und die liebe S nne wird auch dabei sein !  
Alle un- und kurzentschlossenen können ja noch ohne den Umweg Forum zum *Treffpunkt Reutlinger Bahnhofsrückseite um 13.30 Uhr* kommen.
Wegen des Tempos brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen - schließlich sind wir ja nicht mehr die jüngsten... 
Fahr einfach mal mit und schau dirs an, so hab ichs auch gemacht und noch keinmal bereut  

Grüße von hinter der Alb
Britta


----------



## aka (15. Februar 2007)

Oh Mann, wenn morgen mittag das Wetter nur halb so gut ist wie hier in Genf im Augenblick dann wird das ja der Hammer. Leider muss ich morgen noch arbeiten und anschliessend bin ich als Hundesitter gebucht :-(
Wird bei mir also nichts mir der Nachmittagstour.

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## immerdraussen (15. Februar 2007)

Bin auch etwas neidisch, da sich meine Räder seit dem Icerider nicht mehr gedreht haben.
Und am WE muß ich schon wieder auf Skitour, das ist wenigstens ein Trost.

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder

Grüße Felix


----------



## kopis (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Schwaben,

na dann bin ich um 13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof als Testmitglied vielleicht auch am Start 
Wetter wird sicher der Hammer 

Gruß kopis


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2007)

Wir (ein paar Stuttgarter und Nürtinger) werden am Sonntag eine Tour auf die Alb machen. Treff Bhf. Nürtingen. Genaue Zeit wird noch bekannt gegeben (zwischen 11.00 und 12.00) Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal wieder in Nürtingen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2007)

Also, morgen (Sonntag) Treff 11.00 am Bhf. Nürtingen zur Tagestour Richtung Alb.


----------



## britta-ox (17. Februar 2007)

kopis schrieb:


> Hallo Schwaben,
> 
> na dann bin ich um 13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof als Testmitglied vielleicht auch am Start
> Wetter wird sicher der Hammer
> ...



Na, er war am Start ( im Gegensatz zu unserer 28, die wohl der fastnet unterlegen ist...  )- und wie gleich .... ... hat spontan als guide übernommen - und so war nicht nur das Wetter, sondern auch das Tempo und die Tour der Hammer !!!    
Wir waren 4,5 h "zügig" unterwegs auf einer herrlichen Tour über die Alb bis hinter Liechtenstein und am albtrauf zurück, schätze mal 90 % Trails- alle fahrbar !!!  
Wenn die nacht nicht hereingebrochen wäre, hätten wir vermutlich zu keinem ende gefunden, so spaß hats gemacht, obwohl wir recht flott unterwegs waren und Pausen ? eher Päuschen zum aufschließen waren... 

@ kopis: Danke für die klasse tour - hat riesenspaß gemacht !  
      Ich hoffe, dir hats auch gefallen und kommst mal wieder.

Allen ein schönes Wochende
wünscht Britta aus Ox


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin morgen auch dabei, ich komm aber net mit dem Zug, denn in der Zeit, die ich zum Bahnhof brauch, bin ich schon draußen auf der Alb.

Wo kann man sich denn unterwegs treffen  oder kann man dort gut sein Auto abstellen ohne horrende Parkgebühren zu zahlen.
Ich kann auch gerne jemanden mit raus nehmen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja Jörg oder Kollegen ne Handy-Nr. per PM zukommen lassen zwecks Absprachen etc.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (17. Februar 2007)

@Britta

ja, mir hat´s riesigen Spaß gemacht...  
Ich hatte das Gefühl wir hätten noch die 1 oder andere Stunde gepackt 

Sorry wenn ich euch so gescheut habe...das nächste mal gibt´s meeeeehr pausen 

Bis blad...
Gruß kopis


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Februar 2007)

@ all ,

hat mir am Freitag leider nicht  gereicht zu kommen obwohl Ich es mir fest vorgenommen habe .    
Bin erst um 14.00 Uhr vom  Krankenhaus zurück gekommen und mußte mich noch um meinen Patienten kümmern.
Aber so wie es aussieht hab Ich ab Sonntag wieder Freigang.
Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag ; hat irgendeiner von den Reutlingern Lust und Zeit für 3-4 Stunden (oder länger) ab Reutlingen auf die Alb zu düsen.......!?  
Ansonsten muß Ich wohl wieder allein auf Tour.

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
 der Alexander


----------



## kopis (17. Februar 2007)

@pikehunter69

also ich wollte morgen auch eine schöne Runde drehen 
Das Wetter soll ja so werden wie heute und es war genial 
zuu fahren 

Wann und wo wolltest du los?

Gruß


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Februar 2007)

@ kopis ,

dachte so um 11.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt hinter dem Reutlinger Bahnhof,
vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Interessenten .!!!???

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
der Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Februar 2007)

Guten Abend,

Ich will morgen auch fahren, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, ob von Reutlingen oder von Nürtingen aus.
@Loretto6, Schalthebel, Alböhi: Was meint denn Ihr dazu? 
Nach Nürtingen könnte ich auch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen.
Ich bitte hiermit um eine Entscheidungshilfe!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## kopis (17. Februar 2007)

@pikehunter96

11 Uhr am Bahnhof wäre klasse


Gruß kopis


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Februar 2007)

@ kopis ,

also gut dann bis morgen 11.oo Uhr   

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
der Alexander


----------



## alböhi (17. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich will morgen auch fahren, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, ob von Reutlingen oder von Nürtingen aus.
> @Loretto6, Schalthebel, Alböhi: Was meint denn Ihr dazu?
> ...


 
frederik und ich fahren mittag ´ne kleine tour - z.b.: echazquelle, lichtenstein - verabredung übers handy.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Februar 2007)

O.K., ich bin dabei!

Bis morgen, 

Mark

P.S. Dein Geschmack bei Filmen ist mir doch etwas zu bizarr. Jetzt muß ich erstmal "Roam" anschauen, um das gerade Gesehene zu verdrängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (17. Februar 2007)

@mtbjahn,28-zöller
ich würde auch mitfahren. Ruft ihr mich an? Würde allerdings gerne nicht ganz so früh aufstehen. So Abfahrt 11:00 plus.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Februar 2007)

@Christoph:
Ja, "die Kinder mit ihren Konas" melden sich bei Dir - Ich hab´ ja Deine Nummer.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (17. Februar 2007)

Ich fasse zusammen, vielleicht versteh ich dann :
es fahren Sonntag, jeweils 11 uhr ... * 3 seperate Gruppen mit je 2-3 Leuts*  
1.night-mare & co, Start Nürtinger Bhf.
2. andreas 28 & mtbjahn & loretto, geheimer Treffpkt. 
3.kopis & pikehunter, Start Rt Bhf.

muss ja nicht alles verstehen... 
wünsche den  3 seperatistischen Teams jedenfalls viel Spaß !  
falls ichs noch organisiert krieg, gründ ich noch ne 4. Gruppe  
oder schließ mich für je 2 h Gr. 1-3 an... 

Schönen Sonntag euch allen ! 
Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Februar 2007)

@Britta:
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich versteh´s auch nicht so ganz. Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast: Man muß ja nicht alles verstehen - Hauptsache Rattspocht!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (18. Februar 2007)

frederik und ich werden ´ne kleine tour fahren ( ca. 2 h ). wenn wir´s bis 11 zum reutlinger bahnhof schaffen ( was allerdings recht unwahrscheinlich ist ) würden wir von dort starten - und dann früher heimfahren - wir wollten da mal keinen stress.

wenn sich noch jemand bei uns anschliessen möchte - gern.

schönen sonntag noch allen marthonis aus reutlingen und nürtingen

gruss andreas


----------



## kopis (18. Februar 2007)

@Andreas an all

ich bindavon ausgegangen, dass sich alle in RT einfinden...das war wohl eine falsche Annahmen 

wir warten einfach etwas länger am Bahnhof in RT 

Vielleicht bis bald....

Gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (18. Februar 2007)

na und ich hab überlesen, das es ausser nürtingen noch ´n anderen treff gibt.

ich fahr definitiv erst um 12 - ciao bis zur nächsten gelegenheit - gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Sonntagsfahrer,

nun bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer mit wem, wie lange und wo... 
Erzählt doch mal wenigstens, nachdem es mir heute nur für meine Hausrunde gelangt hat - immerhin mit alpenblick  
doch morgen ganz früh gehts mit meinen Kids skifahren  ,da war packen angesagt...aber der Wetterbericht verspricht uns zum ausgleich bis einschließlich mittwoch S NNE in meiner geliebten Bergwelt .

Wenn ihr für anständig Wetter hier sorgt, hab ich am Sonntag bestimmt wieder Lust zum Radeln, vielleicht findet sich ja ein " Opfer" unter euch... 
Schaun wir mal...ist ja noch ein paar tage...

Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Woche 
Gruß aus Ox
Britta


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Februar 2007)

Tja, ich wollte hier nicht für Verwirrung sorgen, sondern habe, nachdem mir hier niemand geantwortet hat, halt kurzerhand selbst die Initiative ergriffen... Ihr habt aber auch gründlich gepennt bis gestern abend.

Wir (3 Stuttgarter BikerInnen und der Nürtinger) waren heute rund ums Lenninger Tal unterwegs. Und es war auf jeden Fall eine super Truppe. Und die Tour... will mich nicht selbst loben.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## pikehunter69 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

wir ( kopis und meiner einer ) sind ab Reutlinger Hauptbahnhof um 11.20 Uhr gestartet. In Pfullingen haben wir dann noch einen Freund von kopis eingesammelt und los gings Richtung Alb . Über den Übersberg gings Richtung Göllesberg und von da an immer am Albtrauf entlang . Die weiteren Stationen waren Holzelfingen ,Traifelberg , Schloß Lichtenstein , Nebelhöhle , Wackerstein.
Anschließend gings über die Wanne zurück nach Pfullingen. - immerhin knappe 45 km .
Das Wetter war  absoluter Hammer , strahlender Sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen.   

nochmal vielen Dank an kopis für seine Geduld  , bin halt noch ganz fit in Sachen Ausdauer und Fahrtechnik .
Aber Ich hab Blut geleckt und werde konzequent an mir arbeiten .

Werde mit Sicherheit wieder dabei sein und hoffe früher oder später auch die anderen kennen zulernen .

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
vom Alexander


----------



## kopis (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr da drausen
@Pikehunter69,

es war ein Traum Tag heute...Temperaturen wie gemacht nur für uns...und Grip ohne Ende  Ich liebe es!!!!

Wie Pikehunter schon geschrieben hat war es ein herrlicher Tag und wir sind alle auf unsere Kosten gekommen...freut mich das es dir gefallen hat Pikehunter...und alle Achtung das du dich der Herausforderung gestellt hast und du Blut geleckt hast.... 
Es war ein wunderschöner Tag....vielen Dank 

Grüße an allle die nicht dabei sein konnten....ihr habt was verpasst  

Freu mich auch schon auf die nächste Tour 

kopis


----------



## alböhi (19. Februar 2007)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil - deshalb ohne worte: 







morgens 7.21 blick von meinem balkon richtung achalm


----------



## kopis (19. Februar 2007)

@28zöller,

Hammer das Bild.... 

wie bekommt man die Bilder hier auf die Seite?????

Gruß kopis


----------



## aka (20. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> ...
> morgens 7.21 blick von meinem balkon richtung achalm



Echt super das Bild - vielleicht sollten wir unseren Termin von 18:00 auf 06:00 verlegen


----------



## alböhi (20. Februar 2007)

> vielleicht sollten wir unseren Termin von 18:00 auf 06:00 verlegen


 
nee du - so früh kann ich nicht aufstehn - 
wie wärs mit durchfahren anstatt durchsaufen - und ´s koscht nix?  

freitag treff punkt 14.00 in reutlingen rückseite bahnhof ( der weg ist das ziel  richtung gutenberg, grasberg ) und´s licht net vergessen.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## kopis (22. Februar 2007)

@all,

also Gutenberg hört sich gut an...ist ja mein Hausberg als Eninger  

Wenn alles klappt bin ich am Start 

Gruß kopis 

P.S.: gebt mir doch eine Handynummer falls es bei mir später wird und ich dazu stoßen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (23. Februar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> nee du - so früh kann ich nicht aufstehn -
> wie wärs mit durchfahren anstatt durchsaufen - und ´s koscht nix?
> 
> freitag treff punkt 14.00 in reutlingen rückseite bahnhof ( der weg ist das ziel  richtung gutenberg, grasberg ) und´s licht net vergessen.
> ...



Hallo Andreas,
nachdem die Wetterprognosen fürs Wochenende nicht so toll sind  ,
fahr ich doch auch gleich heute mit, bei S nnenschein und Frühlingstemperaturen  

Gibt es eine geschickte Einstiegsmöglichkeit für mich, damit ich nicht bis RT
muss ?

Gruß aus Ox
Britta


----------



## alböhi (23. Februar 2007)

start ist in rt - wenns weiterregnet sollten wir nochmal drüber reden.

ruf an-dreas


----------



## toddel1 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

ich versuche auch um 14:00 Uhr zum HBF RT zu kommen. Hoffentlich hört´s bald mit dem Regen auf.
Wir sollten mal die Handy-Nummern tauschen !-)
Für den Einstieg von Britta könnte der Wanderparkplatz an dem Abzweig Eningen/Metzingen Richtung nach Glems geeignet sein (Wo ich schon mal unter der Leitplanke durchgerutscht bin - aua tat das weh!!) Wenn dieser Treffpunkt paßt, würde ich von Sondelfingen über den Erdschliff und Heiliger Weg hinterm Rangenbergle dazustoßen.

Gruß Toddel
...Kette rechts!!


----------



## kopis (23. Februar 2007)

@all,

Wanderparkplatz am Köpfle (Abzweig Richtung Glems) in Eningen ist auch Klasse 
Wenn ihr noch durchgeben könntet auf wieviel Uhr das der 
2. Treffpunkt für die "Nachzügler"  sein könnte....wäre Klasse 

Als Bsp.:
1. Treffpunkt 14 Uhr am HB RT 
2. Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz am Köpfle um ca. 14.45 Uhr.....als Vorschlag 

Aber bei dem Sch.... Wetter bleib ich doch lieber zuhause 


Gruß kopis


----------



## alböhi (23. Februar 2007)

das wetter passt jetzt doch ganz gut - hab mich auch schon  warmgefahren 

14.00 rt bleibt der treff. nachzügler können mich auf dem handy erreichen

gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Februar 2007)

SAMSTAG:

Nürtingen goes Reutlingen: Wir treffen uns am Samstag, 11.15 Bhf. Reutlingen. Im Moment sind wir zu viert (2 Stuttgarter, 2 von der Alb ).

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (23. Februar 2007)

jetzt zu fünft...


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Februar 2007)

Du warst schon mit eingerechnet


----------



## drSchwoab (23. Februar 2007)

Jörg, wo ist denn der Treff morgen genau ? Wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre ich gerne dabei ... Und morgen könnte es auch klappen da heute keine Faschingsveranstaltung stattfindet (das war die Antwort auf Deine Frage .....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (23. Februar 2007)

Wg. dem Treff heute abend an der Neckarbruecke muss ich leider absagen, mein WE started heute leider erst gegen 21:30...

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Februar 2007)

drSchwoab schrieb:


> Jörg, wo ist denn der Treff morgen genau ? Wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre ich gerne dabei ... Und morgen könnte es auch klappen da heute keine Faschingsveranstaltung stattfindet (das war die Antwort auf Deine Frage .....)



Chisum, Camper69, grasseater und meine Wenigkeit, wir steigen alle an unterschiedlichen Bahnhöfen in den Zug ein, der 11.11 in Reutlingen landet... Abfahrt 10.22 in Stgt. Genauer kann ichs nicht sgen, aber 4 Typen mit MTB werden vor dem Reutlinger Bhf. wohl kaum zu übersehen sein. Ich schicke Dir nochmal meine Nr. per PM.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## britta-ox (23. Februar 2007)

Schön wars mal wieder !  

Ein netter Trupp, schöne Trails, viele Spitzkehren... und zum krönenden Abschluss der S nnenuntergang auf der Achalm  
Mehr brauch ich nicht zum Zufriedensein    

Dank euch allen für den schönen Mittag und wünsch noch ein gutes WE !

Gruß von Britta


----------



## alböhi (23. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...... mit MTB werden vor dem Reutlinger Bhf. wohl kaum zu übersehen sein. Ich schicke Dir nochmal meine Nr. per PM.Gruß,Jörg.


 
die pm hätt ich auch gern - muss in der früh noch schaffen - dann könnt ich vielleicht auch noch mit.

gruss andreas


----------



## schalthebel (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich kenne euch zwar nicht (bis auf Andreas mit dem ich oft am Freitag in Tübingen fahre) aber würde ,wenn es mir noch reicht, gerne mitfahren. Habt ihr noch Platz in eurer Truppe?
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Februar 2007)

schalthebel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kenne euch zwar nicht (bis auf Andreas mit dem ich oft am Freitag in Tübingen fahre) aber würde ,wenn es mir noch reicht, gerne mitfahren. Habt ihr noch Platz in eurer Truppe?
> Gruß
> Fred



Moin Fred!
Ich kenne die anderen und du wärst der erste,der nicht mitgenommen wird.

@all:bei mir wirds heute nix ,Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und brauchbares Wetter!

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (24. Februar 2007)

schalthebel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kenne euch zwar nicht (bis auf Andreas mit dem ich oft am Freitag in Tübingen fahre) aber würde ,wenn es mir noch reicht, gerne mitfahren. Habt ihr noch Platz in eurer Truppe?
> Gruß
> Fred



Wenn Du 11.15 da bist kommst mit...

Jörg.


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Februar 2007)

@Frederik:
Du hast ja richtig viele und gute Bilder von mir gemacht! Vielen Dank dafür! Aber das mit dem "Master Mark" ist dann doch zuviel der Ehre. Sag´ einfach "Godfather Of Extreme And Stylish Fahrradfahring" zu mir!

Allen ein schönes Wochenende wünscht

Mark


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Februar 2007)

Scheen wars mal wieder...

Bis bald und Gruß aus Nürtingen 
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ....... "Godfather Of Extreme And Stylish Fahrradfahring" ......Mark


 
brother of pure riding - ich bin die tour gestern mit dem kona gefahren  .

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (25. Februar 2007)

@andreas:
Was machen denn Gabel und Licht? (Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht, sind für kleine Biker nicht!!)
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ....die Nachbarjungs mit ihren Konas ....


 


loretto6 schrieb:


> ....was machen denn Gabel und Licht.....


 
@christoph der seher vom loretto : vor zwei wochen hab ich nicht einmal von dem geträumt, was ich gestern erfahren habe. das ist ein unterschied wie ohrensessel und tanzen auf´m tresen. die gabel von meinem traktor ist hinüber und die scheinwerfer bau ich mir mit überrollbügel ans kona.

gruss von alböhi - demnächst erst mal ungefedert und vollbeleuchtet


----------



## singletrack (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo 28zöller!

Wann ist den die nächste Tour geplant? Würde mich gerne anschließen!
Auf welchen Pisten seid ihr denn im allgemeinen unterwegs?

 Gruß vom ungeteerten und ungefederten !


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Februar 2007)

@singletrack: Herzlich willkommen!

@lböhi: Was ist los!? Du hast Deine fast neue Scareb geschrottet!? Gibt´s doch nicht! 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist es im Bereich des Möglichen, daß demnächst mal drei Leute eine gemeinsame Tour komplett ohne Federung machen! Das hab´ ich ja schon seit mindestens fünf Jahren nicht mehr erlebt! Vielleicht können wir aka überreden, mal wieder mit seinem alten GT aufzukreuzen, dann wären wir sogar zu viert!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @lböhi:.... scareb.....demnächst mal drei Leute eine gemeinsame Tour komplett ohne Federung machen.......


 
schrott iss nich. hab nur das *r* und das *e* verloren  
eine tour für die ungefederten - zu dritt - sicher! hatte mächtig spass mit dem scab auf der flotten tour am samstag mit den nürtingern. ich fang sogar schon an zu shapen - wie ´n maulwurf mit blossen händen  . das ochsensteigle ist bestimmt nach deinem gusto. mind 2 dutzend spitzkehren. 



singletrack schrieb:


> Hallo 28zöller!
> 
> Wann ist den die nächste Tour geplant? Würde mich gerne anschließen!
> Auf welchen Pisten seid ihr denn im allgemeinen unterwegs?
> ...


 
ja servus namenloser,

schäm dich - sich mit fremden federn schmücken  .
ungeteert und ungefedert ist eigentlich ein mark-enzeichen und war bisher unkopiert. das hat freilig schon den einen oder andre-as beeinflusst.

egal - reset taste gedrückt 

aus welcher ecke bist du. schau doch mal mittwoch abend auf den k´furter treff. 19.30 am schlössle - vollgeteert, mal im wald und manchmal auch auf beton - da rocken die scab-brothers  !

ride-free gruss andreas


----------



## singletrack (26. Februar 2007)

Mittwoch 19.30 Uhr in K´furt kann ich nicht, ich bin aus Eningen und das ist mir ein bißchen zu weit und zu spät! Wie sieht es denn ggf. am Wochenende aus?
Eine Tour mit "Hardtails" hört sich auch gut an ...

Viele Grüße 
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (26. Februar 2007)

singletrack schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19.30 Uhr in K´furt kann ich nicht, ich bin aus Eningen und das ist mir ein bißchen zu weit und zu spät! Wie sieht es denn ggf. am Wochenende aus?
> Eine Tour mit "Hardtails" hört sich auch gut an ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Steffen


 
grüss dich steffen, willkommen im club.
schade, dieses wochenende bin ich ab freitag mittag schon weg.  
freitags 18.00 gibt es ´n treff in tü. auch im nürtinger forum verabreden sich einige biker zu wo-ende touren - kann ich nur empfehlen.
was den mittwoch angeht könnten wir den heimweg teilen. ich wohn auf der römerschanze.

ciao bis demnächst auf der piste - gruss andreas


----------



## singletrack (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mark,

bei einer gemeinsamen Tour ohne Federung bin ich dabei!
Sollten einen Zeitpunkt planen, hört sich interessant an!

Viele Grüße 

Steffen


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Steffen,

Das Problem ist, daß ich gerade erkältet bin und nicht weiß, ob ich am Wochenende schon wieder fit bin.
Falls Du eine vernünftige Beleuchtung hast, würd´ ich Dir aber auf jeden Fall den Tübinger Freitagstreff um 18:00 Uhr an der Tourist-Info empfehlen.
Die gleichen Leute treffen sich nämlich auch des öfteren für Sonntagstouren im Schönbuch oder auf der Alb. 
Ich glaub´, die Anfahrt von Eningen lohnt sich! Keine Angst, die beißen nicht!

@Bube:

Lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört/gesehen! Bist Du wieder fit?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## kopis (26. Februar 2007)

@Steffen,

wenn das mal nicht mein Nachbar ist der kürzlich seine neue LX Kurbel bei mir montieren hat lassen
Willkommenim Club... 

Gruß kopis


----------



## Bube (27. Februar 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> Das Problem ist, daß ich gerade erkältet bin und nicht weiß, ob ich am Wochenende schon wieder fit bin.
> Falls Du eine vernünftige Beleuchtung hast, würd´ ich Dir aber auf jeden Fall den Tübinger Freitagstreff um 18:00 Uhr an der Tourist-Info empfehlen.
> ...





Hi Mark !

Konnte leider nach dem IceRider a Weile nicht so biken. Mein Fraule
hätte mich sonst geteert und gefedert   
(wenn mann diese Begriffe hier im Forum noch
frei verwenden darf, so ohne TradeMark... )

Aber wenn der Steffen aus Eningen mich am Freitag
in Riederich abholt, könnten wir gemeinsam gen TÜ 
zu meinem geliebten NightRide "gondeln".


Gruß

Michael

Ach ja, Wurstdosen sind auch noch welche da.
Die werden ja normal nicht schlecht, und wenn - dann
sollte dringend was dagegen getan werden...


----------



## aka (27. Februar 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn der Steffen aus Eningen mich am Freitag
> in Riederich abholt, könnten wir gemeinsam gen TÜ
> zu meinem geliebten NightRide "gondeln".



 Yippiee...


----------



## alböhi (27. Februar 2007)

euch viel spass beim _neid _ride - ich fahr zum rennsteig - ohne rad  

@michael: wieder richtig fit? für die tretmark bekommste ´nen euro  

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## singletrack (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Bube,

kann am Freitag nicht nach TÜ zum Nigthride kommen, muß bis 21.00 Uhr
arbeiten. Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus, da wäre mehr Zeit!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## britta-ox (27. Februar 2007)

singletrack schrieb:


> Hallo Bube,
> 
> kann am Freitag nicht nach TÜ zum Nigthride kommen, muß bis 21.00 Uhr
> arbeiten. Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus, da wäre mehr Zeit!
> ...



Da hätten noch mehr Zeit und große Lust... 

Wie wärs denn Sa oder So schon am (späten  )Vormittag, dann hätten wir mehr Zeit...zum Längerfahren   , für Pausen  und Kaffee und Kuchen am Schluss  

Kopis hat bei der letzten Ausfahrt auf meiner Karte ne tolle runde vorgeschlagen   die man beliebig ausdehnen kann.
Vielleicht lässt er sich ja auch überreden  und macht den Guide !

Gruß von Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (28. Februar 2007)

@all,

also ich kann am WE leider nicht...bin schon ausgebucht 

Aber ein ander mal kann ich gerne wieder den Tourguide spielen  Fahre auch gaaaanz langsam und viele lange Pausen.... 

viele Grüße

kopis


----------



## loretto6 (1. März 2007)

Wg. Nachtreiten:

könnten wir morgen abend auf befestigten Wegen fahren? Ich krieg allmählich eine Matsch- und Schlammallergie 
Ich war diese Woche - am Tag als der Regen kam(Dalida) - im Schönbuch unterwegs und da war´s so nass und glitschig, dass es mich zweimal geschmissen hat 
Hinterher können wir uns ja immer noch nass machen - von innen her halt 

Bis morngamt
Christoph


----------



## aka (1. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wg. Nachtreiten:
> 
> könnten wir morgen abend auf befestigten Wegen fahren? Ich krieg allmählich eine Matsch- und Schlammallergie
> Ich war diese Woche - am Tag als der Regen kam(Dalida) - im Schönbuch unterwegs und da war´s so nass und glitschig, dass es mich zweimal geschmissen hat
> ...



Ja werden wir morgen fahren auch wenns regnet? Dann muss ich noch meine Regenhose rausgruschteln.
Wie waers wenn wir das Goldersbachtal bis Herrenberg hoch fahren und dann wieder zurueck (entweder auch Schoenbuch oder Ammertal). Dann sind wir weg von der Strasse (Blendwirkung der Lampen ) und es sollte net so schlammig sein.

Gruss,
 Andreas.

P.S.: du hast den Spruch tatsaechlich im Avatar...


----------



## loretto6 (1. März 2007)

Regenhose ist derzeit Pflicht. Ich hab´s gestern zweimal ohne versucht und durfte zweimal das schöne Gefühl von nassen, kalten Hosen am Oberschenkel geniessen - und ich war nur ein paar Minuten in der Stadt unterwegs. Deswegen: Gib Regen keine Chance - nie ohne Gummi!!

Christoph


----------



## plusminus (1. März 2007)

Ja wie jetzt? Regenhose? Wozu das denn? Hier hats doch 20°C Sonnenschein und das einzige was stört ist der Wind. Man muss es doch nicht übertreiben und da gleich mit nem Ganzkörperkondom ausm Haus gehen.  

Also ich bin gut auf Malle gestrandet und werde gleich mal so 3-4h fahren gehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (1. März 2007)

Hi Axel,

scho recht, dir sei's gegönnt ...
Wenn am Freitag der Bube wieder dabei ist wird bei uns die Lupine "Sonne" auch wieder scheinen.
Bring halt was vom Frühling mit wenn du zurück kommst, dann passts.

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (1. März 2007)

Ich tue was ich machen kann. Das wäre dann sogar sehr altruistisch, da ich direkt nach der Ankunft für 2 Wochen ins Labor stehen muss! Vielleicht bleibt nachm Labor mal wieder Zeit für eine zünftige Freitagsrunde!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (1. März 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich tue was ich machen kann. Das wäre dann sogar sehr altruistisch, da ich direkt nach der Ankunft für 2 Wochen ins Labor stehen muss! Vielleicht bleibt nachm Labor mal wieder Zeit für eine zünftige Freitagsrunde!
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



Wenns richtig Fruehling ist könnten wir ja mal nen ausgedehnten N8ride am Albtrauf machen - das wär doch mal geil.


----------



## plusminus (1. März 2007)

Über das was wir im Frühling machen können wenns schön ist und wir Zeit haben will ich gar nicht so genau nachdenken.
Die fette Schönbuchtour ab Ehningen muss aber definitiv von allen wahrgenommen werden. Ich werde den Trainingslagervorsprung auch garantiert nicht ausnutzen. Mein Fahrtechnik leidet vor lauter Rennradfahren ohnehin schon.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2007)

wer am Wochenende mitkommen will: Schaut mal in den Nürtinge  Thread, wir werden Sonntag fahren, vielleicht auch ab Metzingen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537

Jörg.


----------



## aka (2. März 2007)

Hallo,

hat jmnd. von euch einen Drehmomentschluessel, Bereich so von 2nm bis 20nm den er mir mal borgen koennte?
Ich werde demnaechst a bissle schrauben und wollt' zur Abwechslung mal wenig Falsch machen 

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## plusminus (2. März 2007)

@ka: wie lang kannst Du warten? Wir haben sowas mittlerweile daheim rumfahren. Hoffe, dass der auch so weit runtergeht. Allerdings wird immer geraten einen bis 5nm für die feinen Sachen zu nutzen. Da der Bereich 2-20 doch recht grob ist!
Komme auf einer meiner zahlreichen Oberjettingen-Runden die ich im Frühjahr fahre garantiert mal ganz nach an Ö-Bronn vorbei!

Gruß
vom Axel der demnächst zur 5h möglichst-flach-Runde aufbricht.


----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2007)

Hallo aka,

ich hab nen DreMo, den ich Dir ausleihen könnte. Geht von 5 - 30 Nm, reicht in der Regel für das allermeiste aus. An die Schrauben an Bremsen oder ähnliches, die mit weniger Kraft angezoge werden, kommst Du mit dem Schlüssel eh nicht gescheit hin. Könnt ich heute abend mitbringen, oderwir holen ihn im Anschluss ans Radeln.

Bis dann
Christoph


----------



## aka (2. März 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ka: wie lang kannst Du warten? Wir haben sowas mittlerweile daheim rumfahren. Hoffe, dass der auch so weit runtergeht. Allerdings wird immer geraten einen bis 5nm für die feinen Sachen zu nutzen. Da der Bereich 2-20 doch recht grob ist!
> Komme auf einer meiner zahlreichen Oberjettingen-Runden die ich im Frühjahr fahre garantiert mal ganz nach an Ö-Bronn vorbei!
> 
> Gruß
> vom Axel der demnächst zur 5h möglichst-flach-Runde aufbricht.



Ja supi, ich kann locker noch 1..2 Wochen warten. Falls du naechstes Wochenende nicht kannst (oder es regnet   ) wuerde ich das auch bei dir holen kommen. Muss demnaechst eh' was in Schoenaich abholen


----------



## aka (2. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hallo aka,
> 
> ich hab nen DreMo, den ich Dir ausleihen könnte. Geht von 5 - 30 Nm, reicht in der Regel für das allermeiste aus. An die Schrauben an Bremsen oder ähnliches, die mit weniger Kraft angezoge werden, kommst Du mit dem Schlüssel eh nicht gescheit hin. Könnt ich heute abend mitbringen, oderwir holen ihn im Anschluss ans Radeln.
> 
> ...



Oha, ein Dremo gehoert mittlerweile wohl zur Standardausstattung 
Naechsten Freitag wuerde auch noch reichen, koennen wir ja nachher drueber sprechen.


----------



## plusminus (2. März 2007)

Hehe, nächstes Wochenende hätte ich net gekonnt. Da hättest mit meinem Vater schwätzen müssen. Komme erst am 14. wieder zurück zu euch! Dacht mir: wennschon, dann richtig!
Aber ich denke Dir wird von anderer Seite her kompetent geholfen!
Lass mich raten: planst Du einen Besuch bei WhizzWheels an welches rad kommen die WWs dann ran?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (2. März 2007)

Hallo Nürtinger,

wann wißt Ihr wo und wann es bei Euch am Sa oder So. losgeht?
S´scheint, wenn Andreas auf der Walz ist, trifft sich in RT am Wochenende niemand!
Bei 61% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit könnte man am Samstag auch ´ne Ausfuhr wagen, es muß ja nicht ein technischer Trail/Downhill am Albtrauf sein. Die Wege sind am Sonntag eh noch nicht abgetrocknet.
Postet mal Eure Vorschläge!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. März 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,
Wir werden sicher am Sonntag fahren,soll ja ein richtig schöner Frühlingstag werden !

Meistens treffen wir uns am späten Vormittag vorm Nürtinger Bahnhof.

Wenn aber noch andere "Reutlinger" dabei wären,findet sich sicher auch ein anderer Treffpunkt.

Gruß aus Nürtingen,Oli


----------



## Bube (2. März 2007)

Hi N8Rider !

Muß mich leider für heute nochmals abmelden.

Meine (viel) bessere Hälfte braucht heut Unterstützung.



Gruß und allen viel Spaß beim Biken  


Michael

P.S.: Hoffe, daß die Wustdose derweil nicht schlecht wird...


----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2007)

Falls hier auch noch jemand Interesse hat:
*
Sonntag, 11.00 Bhf. Nürtingen.*

Ich denke mal so bis 60 km, 1200 hm (früher Aussteigen und noch mehr fahren ist natürlich immer möglich) und alles außer Asphalt .

Falls noch Leute aus der Reutlinger/Metzinger Richtung Interesse haben, können wir auch über Kohlberg/Metzingen fahren, näheres auf Anfrage hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537


Bis Sonntag,
Jörg.


----------



## britta-ox (3. März 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> S´scheint, wenn Andreas auf der Walz ist, trifft sich in RT am Wochenende niemand!
> 
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Mir scheint hier wird undercover gearbeitet und fremdgefahren... 

Ohne Andreas fehlt ja auch irgendwie der Reiz...der schönen langen Pausen  


Viel Spaß und einen schönen sonnigen SNNTAG auf der Alb !
Man sieht sich ...

Gruß Britta


----------



## singletrack (3. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal Bescheid sagen, daß ich morgen bei dem schönen Wetter eine
Tour Richtung Lautertal machen werde, auf jeden Fall mit Pausen in der schönen Natur;

Rücktour ggf. über die Rohracher Hütte am Rutschenfelsen, die Abfahrt 
wird gg. 13.30 Uhr sein, geht nicht früher!

Vielleicht hat der eine oder die andere Lust, gerne auch mit Hardtail!

Grüße und allen viel Spaß bei der morgigen Tour 

Steffen


----------



## mtbjahn (4. März 2007)

Hallo Steffen,

Dein Tourenvorschlag hört sich gut an, aber da ich meine Erkältung noch nicht ganz losgeworden bin, werd´ ich heute nur `ne Stunde im Schönbuch fahren. 
Mal gucken, ob Deine Namensgeber dort schon wieder fahrbar oder noch zu matschig sind. 

happy trails,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (5. März 2007)

[email protected]: ne nich pfalz - ich war in tühringen und dann noch freibier im breisgau. bei bitouchten.

[email protected] wieder fit?

wer kommt mit ? woch zum ride free?

gruss vom albtrauf andreas

ansonsten freitag zum teetrinken beim neidreit  .
wer kann ohne federn fliegen?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. März 2007)

Ja, ich bin wieder fit und ich hab´ ein gut geeignetes "Trainingsgelände" für den Mittwochs-Treff gefunden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (7. März 2007)

[email protected]: na da bin ich mal gespannt - rufst du an wenn´s bei dir später wird? ich würd gern den fetten rucksack bei dir abstellen.

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (7. März 2007)

Hallo mtbJahn

trailt Ihr heute abend in K-Furt?
Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch genau?
Ich probier auch von Sofi zu kommen.

Bitte um kurze Info!
Toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (8. März 2007)

Tut mir leid, Toddel, ich hatte zwei Tage nicht in den Thread geschaut.
Wir treffen uns mittwochs um 19:30 Uhr vor dem Schloß. Falls Du die Kreissparkasse in der Dorfstraße schneller findest, kannst Du auch dort kurz vor 19:30 Uhr warten, denn da fahr´ ich auf dem Weg zum Schloß vorbei.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (8. März 2007)

Hi !

Wie sieht´s morgen an der Neckarbrücke aus, 
so gegen 18 Uhr ?
Liegt da dann schon Schnee oder kann man fahren ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (8. März 2007)

Schnee soll keiner liegen, der Niederschlag ist in flüssigerem Agregatzustand angekündigt. Aber das macht uns harten Ice-Ridern doch nichts aus, oder? Wir könnten aber auch gleich zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen 
Aber schön, dass du wieder dabei bist, ich hatte letztes Mal glatt den Akku nicht aufgeladen, weil ich dachte, der Michael ist dabei, da ist es hell genug 
Bis morgen
Christoph


----------



## Bube (8. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Schnee soll keiner liegen, der Niederschlag ist in flüssigerem Agregatzustand angekündigt. Aber das macht uns harten Ice-Ridern doch nichts aus, oder? Wir könnten aber auch gleich zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen
> Aber schön, dass du wieder dabei bist, ich hatte letztes Mal glatt den Akku nicht aufgeladen, weil ich dachte, der Michael ist dabei, da ist es hell genug
> Bis morgen
> Christoph





Hi Icerider-Christoph !

Danke für die Blumen, 
ich brauch halt ein besonderes Licht, um helle zu werden...
 

Freu mich, wenn´s morgen dunkel wird....



Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. März 2007)

Hi,

ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein - bin erkältet (und krank geschrieben) :-(

@28zöller: ich hoff' ich schaffs mal, dir deine Thermoskanne mit zu bringen.

Gruss,

    Andreas.


----------



## Bube (8. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein - bin erkältet (und krank geschrieben) :-(
> 
> ...



Na dann wird´s Zeit für einen Krankenbesuch !
Vielleicht braucht der 28Zöller mal wieder ´ne Zange...   


Gruß

Michael


----------



## alböhi (9. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Na dann wird´s Zeit für einen Krankenbesuch !
> Vielleicht braucht der 28Zöller mal wieder ´ne Zange...
> 
> 
> ...


 
meinst du den alten kater, dem schon die zähne ausfallen ?  hab gehört der sei heut am start.

gruss vom purerider - andreas


----------



## plusminus (9. März 2007)

Hey Andreas,
ist Deine neue Identität schon getauft worden? Wenn net dann sollten wir das demnächst mal vornehmen.
Wie trocken sind denn die Trails in der Heimat? Evlt könnte man in 2 Wochen mal die große Schönbuchtrailrunde in Angriff nehmen. Wenn ich ausm Trainingslager komme ist aber erst mal nen bisschen Piano angesagt, deswegen erst in 2 Wochen am WE oder so.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## toddel1 (10. März 2007)

Moin, moin!

Ich kann am Wochenende leider nicht mitradeln, da in Trochtelfingen Alpgold-Winterlauf ist und ich meine Kiddys durch meine Teilnahme motivieren muß.
Wünsche Euch ´ne schöne Ausfahrt, es soll ja etwas besser Wetter werden. 
Bin heute morgen noch kurz auf die Achalm getrailt - war noch richtig matschig und mit 2°C auch nicht besonders warm!
Sascha, hast Du den Northshore an der kalten Herberge gebaut? Zumindest hat die Bretterschanze mein Kampfgewicht ;-) getragen!

So long ------ is mein Schaltwerkkäfig  

Gruß
Toddel


----------



## Bube (10. März 2007)

Hi NightRider vom 9.3. !

Gestern wollten wir ja einen Krankenbesuch machen, leider 
ist das so ne Sache, nachts...

Schön war´s trotzdem:   



















Gute Besserung   @Aka    

Grüße

MICHAEL


----------



## aka (10. März 2007)

Ohgott, ihr ward ja fast bei mir ...   !
Das erklärt die seltsamen Lichterscheinungen von denen mein Nachbar heute morgen erzählt hat 

Wenn ich mir dir Karte genau anschaue seid ihr beinahe in den Steinbruch bei Altingen gefallen?
War ja echt knapp verfehlt, beim Ammertalbahn-Bahnübergang am Waldrand hättet ihr nach Altingen können. Aber Einen relativ direkten Weg gibts da leider net, das erschwert nachts die Navigation natürlich.
Mir gehts mittlerweile besser, vieleicht fahre ich morgen ganz sachte schon wieder a bissle Rad.

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## britta-ox (10. März 2007)

> toddel1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin, moin!
> ...


----------



## alböhi (10. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> .......... Steinbruch bei Altingen........


 
ist der befahrbar?  

wo ist denn bitte die kalte herberge?

ich hab gestern mit kai ( bikedreams ) gesprochen - in rottenburg gibts auch was fahrbares.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## kopis (10. März 2007)

@britta

...und während er auf die Hausfrauen oben wartet, baut er einen Northshore  ist doch klar...so sind wir Männer nu mal 

@toddel1

...wo genau ist der? Ich kenn nur die in Pfullingen 

Gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (11. März 2007)

Hi !

Hab gerade eine Tour fertiggestellt.

Teile davon bin ich schon abgefahren. Allerdings
nicht am Stück.

Tourlänge: ca. 70 km
Aufstiegshöhenmeter: 2.150m    

Kernpunkte:
Start in Metzingen, Bahnhof
Florian, Jusi, Soldatengrab, Klein-Allgäu,
Ruine Neuffen, Höhenweg zu Erkenbrechtsweiler,
Ruine Teck, Wielandstein, Grabenstetter Steigle,
Grabenstetten,  Pfäler Tal, Kaltental, Hülben, Dettingen, Metzingen

Möchte jemand mit ?

Gruß

Bube


----------



## aka (12. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Tourlänge: ca. 70 km
> Aufstiegshöhenmeter: 2.150m



Hi,
ich moechte gerne mit - schon gedanken ueber einen Termin gemacht?

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## britta-ox (12. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Hab gerade eine Tour fertiggestellt.
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen Bube,

...das hört sich ja vielversprechend an... 
ich würde auch gern mitkommen, wenns zeitlich geht.

LG Britta


----------



## drSchwoab (12. März 2007)

... dann schlag ich einfach mal den 25. März vor ...  Das wäre mein nächst möglicher Termin ...


----------



## Night-Mare (12. März 2007)

Da will einer mein Revier einmal komplett umfahren... Hätte ich Interesse und könnte sicher die eine oder andere nette Alternative beisteuern...

Ich bezweifel aber, dass da über 2000 hm zusammenkommen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (12. März 2007)

Hi @ll !

Möchte mit dem "Projekt 2000" nicht den
schönen Fred zerfleddern.

Es wurde folgendes Thema erstellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3517193#post3517193


Bitte hier eintragen.

Danke


----------



## sprudel (12. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Ohgott, ihr ward ja fast bei mir ...   !
> Das erklärt die seltsamen Lichterscheinungen von denen mein Nachbar heute morgen erzählt hat
> 
> Wenn ich mir dir Karte genau anschaue seid ihr beinahe in den Steinbruch bei Altingen gefallen?
> ...



kleine "dumme" zwischenfrage. fahrt ihr nicht im schönbuch weil es zeitlich spät ist oder gibt es andere gründe? (hab den thread nicht durchgelesen)


----------



## Bube (12. März 2007)

sprudel schrieb:


> fahrt ihr nicht im schönbuch weil es zeitlich spät ist oder gibt es andere gründe?




Sauber: zeitlich spät ...   

Wir wollten eigentlich unseren kranken *hatschi* Aka besuchen,
konnten uns aber nicht so recht zwischen Teer und Trails entscheiden.
So bikten wir duch die Finsternis und haben es
nicht ganz nach "Öschelhausen" geschafft.

Der Weg ist das Ziel, unser Motto.


Komm doch einfach mal vorbei.    


Gruß


Bube


----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2007)

Doch Sprudel, wir fahren auch im Schönbuch. Nicht nur, aber immer mal wieder. Übrigens sind wir auch am Freitag im Schönbuch gefahren, aber weil wir eigentlich nach Altingen wollten zu einem Krankenbesuch, haben wird den Schönbuch dann halt wieder verlassen. Grundsätzlich fahren wir überall in der Tübinger Umgebung, ob Neckartal, Schönbuch oder Alb. Treffen tun wir uns immer Freitags um 18:00 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke in Tübingen bei der Tourist-Info. Und Licht haben wir jede Menge, wenn die erleuchteten Kollegen Bube und Aka dabei sind. 
Wenn Du also Lust hast, bis Freitag
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (12. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi @ll !
> 
> Möchte mit dem "Projekt 2000" nicht den
> schönen Fred zerfleddern.
> ...


 
klasse - endlich ruhe - dann können fred ich ich zum teetrinken fahren


----------



## singletrack (12. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Hab gerade eine Tour fertiggestellt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bube, hört sich gut an, wäre dabei, wie wäre es mit kommendem Sonntag (18.3)? Frage: Ist das mit meinem Fahrrad machbar (keine Federung)
bwz. wie teilt sich die Strecke auf (Straße/Trails)?

In diesem Sinne und viele Grüße 
Steffen


----------



## alböhi (13. März 2007)

singletrack schrieb:


> Hallo Bube, hört sich gut an, wäre dabei, wie wäre es mit kommendem Sonntag (18.3)? Frage: Ist das mit meinem Fahrrad machbar (keine Federung)
> bwz. wie teilt sich die Strecke auf (Straße/Trails)?
> 
> In diesem Sinne und viele Grüße
> Steffen


 
high steffen,

guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...93#post3517193 
am fahrrad scheiterts selten  wir können dann, wenn wir fertig sind unser bier im stehn trinken.

probiers doch einfach. wie sagte schon hemmingway: niemand weiss was in ihm drinsteckt, solange er nicht versucht hat, es aus sich herauszuholen.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (13. März 2007)

Der Link vom Alböhi tut nicht, jedenfalls bei mir. Deswegen hier noch ein Versuch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3517193#post3517193
Ich hoffe,dann klappt´s auch mit der Nachbarin!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. März 2007)

Will jemand am Samstag für die "Ausfahrt 2000"(incl.aprés-bike-Bierchen )
trainieren?
Wie es scheint ist das wettermäßig vorläufig die letzte Möglichkeit,eine größere Runde zu drehen.

Reiner hat im Nürtinger Thread hinsichtlich Samstag was angeleiert,Ich denke(hoffe),daß da ein paar Gesellen zusammenkommen.

Ansonsten allen schonmal ein schönes WE.

Oli


----------



## aka (16. März 2007)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,

heute Abend wieder um 18:00 Treff an der Neckarbruecke. 

Gruss,

 Andreas.

P.S., noch 'nen Hinweis mit ein Paar MTB Terminen in der Gegend: 
14.04. Kurzmarathon Muensingen (und CC Bundesliga)
19./20.05. Kurzmarathon Albstadt (und auch CC Bundesliga) | Marathon Offenburg
25.-27.05. CC World Cup Rennen in Offenburg
08.07. Rothaus Marathon in Bad Wildbad (geile Strecke)
14.07. Albstadt Bike Marathon (geile Zuschauer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (16. März 2007)

Bin dabei heutamt, aber mal wieder etwas später.
Würdert ihr einige, wenige Minuten auf mich warten?

Wäre ausgesprochen extraordinär!!
Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (16. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bin dabei heutamt, aber mal wieder etwas später.
> Würdert ihr einige, wenige Minuten auf mich warten?
> 
> Wäre ausgesprochen extraordinär!!
> Gruß Christoph



Klar warten wir auf dich.
Wer kommt denn noch?


----------



## loretto6 (16. März 2007)

Machen wir halt wieder einen flotten Zweier


----------



## Bube (16. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn noch?




Hi Aka !


Nix mehr *hatschi*!?    


Kann heut nicht, dreh heut mit meinen Alpencrossern
´ne Runde.


Viel Spaß  


Bube


----------



## loretto6 (16. März 2007)

Und warum dreht ihr nicht bei uns mit?
Wie soll ich denn ohne Dich was sehen


----------



## alböhi (20. März 2007)

montag 26.03. start 10.00 in rt roamingtour über dreifürstenstein richtung lochen, donautal - mit dem zug zurück - wer kommt mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (20. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Und warum dreht ihr nicht bei uns mit?
> Wie soll ich denn ohne Dich was sehen




Vielleicht sieht man sich diesen Freitag ?

Bring auch wieder ganz viel Licht mit  

Hab da nämlich einen neuen Trick, den ich ausprobier:
Also: ich fahr ja Freitags immer mit Trinkrucksack und dann ist ja
mein Getränkehalter immer leer. Da nehm ich jetzt ´ne Alu-Trinkflasche, die
ist ja dicht, und leucht von Freitag früh an so ca. 2 h hinein. So
volles Rohr auf maximaler Watt und dann flux den Deckel drauf und
zugedreht.
Dann hab ich noch Reserve und es müßte ja mehr Energie drin sein, als in
so nem blöden Akku... und ich kann auch immer noch was abgeben...
(Irgendwo las ich mal so was ähnliches, ist aber schon lange her...)


Halt, Trick schon verbesesert:
Ich nehm dann aus dieser Flasche beim NightRide so wenns gaaanz
furchtbar dunkel ist, nen mundvoll aus der Flasche und
lasse des Licht dann gaaaanz langsam zwischen meinen Zähnen durch
raus...  Ich stell  mir des oberhammerkrass vor, wie des ausschaut...   


Also, vielleicht fang ich auch lieber jetzt noch an mit reinleuchten, nicht
dass die Flasche nicht ganz voll ist, bis Freitag....


Grüße


Michael


----------



## alböhi (21. März 2007)

schade auch - komme erst sonntag wieder ins ländle - ab donnerstag nehm ich die kassler berge unter die stollenreifen  

montag 26.03. start 10.00 in rt roamingtour über dreifürstenstein 

schöne woche noch - und heut abend? -gruss andreas

apropos lichtgewicht: der son wiegt ca. 300 gr mehr wie ´ne normale nabe


----------



## loretto6 (21. März 2007)

Und wieviel wiegt eine volle Lichtflasche? 

Bis Freitag
Christoph


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> montag 26.03. start 10.00 in rt roamingtour über dreifürstenstein



Leider muss ich da arbeiten  



alböhi schrieb:


> schöne woche noch - und heut abend? -gruss andreas


Hab' Schnauze voll, heute morgen schon ins Geschäft geradelt - es war stellenweise Superglatt und jetzt hat mein Laptop Abschürfungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Und wieviel wiegt eine volle Lichtflasche?
> 
> Bis Freitag
> Christoph



Ach ist doch ganz einfach, hier nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photon#Masse


----------



## alböhi (21. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> .......Leider muss ich da arbeiten  ..........


 
ist doch arbeit   ...... was sagt denn da der wikepedings dazu?


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ist doch arbeit   ...... was sagt denn da der wikepedings dazu?



Wikipedia fand ich fade, interessanter war was ich auf Wiktionary gefunden habe:

Arbeit
Aus Wiktionary, dem freien Wörterbuch

...
Herkunft:

    germanisch: arbaiþis, gotisch: arbaiþs, althochdeutsch: arapeit, mittelhochdeutsch: arebeit, *arbeit = Mühe, Beschwernis, Leiden *


----------



## loretto6 (21. März 2007)

Jaja, so würde ich gerne Urlaub machen, wie der Herr Alböhi arbeitet 
Unsereiner wird nicht für´s Vergnügen bezahlt und muss dann noch bei Eis und Schnee zur Arbeit fahren. 
@Aka: Hast Du dir denn wehgetan, oder hat nur der Laptop aua? In Tübingen war´s heute morgen nicht rutschig. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Aka: Hast Du dir denn wehgetan, oder hat nur der Laptop aua? In Tübingen war´s heute morgen nicht rutschig.


War zum Glueck nur der Laptop, und der funktioniert auch mit Abschuerfungen praechtig. Der Rest ist Heil.
Ich habs kommen sehen und bin entsprechend langsam gefahren. Der (Feld-)Weg war absolut spiegelglatt, konnte mich kaum aufrappeln. Den Rest bin ich dann auf der Strasse gefahren, da gings ohne Probleme. War wohl gesalzen worden.

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## alböhi (22. März 2007)

montag eventuell doch erst mittag - entgegenkomen für die leit´s, welche nur ´nen halben tag frei machen können - abkürzen dann mit mark´s auto.

tschüss bis dene gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (23. März 2007)

@alle:
Kommt heute abend jemand zum Naidraid? Oder würde ich alleine dastehen?
Zugegeben, die Platzverhältnisse könnten besser sein, aber dafür sind wir ja Fußbalprofis - äh Mountainbiker.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bube (23. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @alle:
> Kommt heute abend jemand zum Naidraid? Oder würde ich alleine dastehen?
> Zugegeben, die Platzverhältnisse könnten besser sein, aber dafür sind wir ja Fußbalprofis - äh Mountainbiker.
> 
> Gruß Christoph





Hi Christoph !

laß mich bloß nicht alleine dastehen...

Bin auf Krankenbesuch in Tübingen und komme dann 
an den Treffpunkt.

Kann u.U. 5 min später werden, hoffe das geht ok ?1?

Gruß


Bube


----------



## loretto6 (23. März 2007)

Ist gebongt. 
Ich bin´s ja gewohnt, zu warten 

Bis nachher
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. März 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ist gebongt.
> Ich bin´s ja gewohnt, zu warten
> 
> Bis nachher
> Christoph





Danke für´s  Warten !

Toller NightRide im legendären Rammert !    



Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (24. März 2007)

@Christoph:



Wie versprochen:







und







 




Gruß

Michael


----------



## toddel1 (24. März 2007)

Hallo Riders!

mich hats heute spontan gepackt und bin ein bisserl an/auf die Alb geradelt.
War mächtig viel Schnee und eigenlich nur auf schon vorgepflügten Fahrzeugspuren machbar oder es war steil genug in 25 cm hohem Schnee zum downhillen, dann war´s aber Essig mit bremsen. Hilfeeeeee, Ich brauche ´n paar neue Bremsen, hat jemand noch einen Satz HS33 (in rot) rumliegen?
Mach jemand morgen ne Ausfahrt, und was ist mit der 70km-Runde? Geht da morgen was`?

Gruß
Toddel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. März 2007)

Hey Toddel,
die "Ausfahrt 2000 Reutlingen-Nürtingen"(falls du die meinst) soll erst nächsten Samstag stattfinden.

Und im Tiefschnee wirste auch mit einer *hydraulischen* Felgenbremse keinen Krieg gewinnen,da wären  Disc-Brakes schon von Vorteil.

Fallst das Wetter brauchbar ist,werd ich dieses 2000 Hm-Schlagmichtot-Dingens zumindest teilweise mitfahren,
vieleicht sieht man sich ja.

Oli


----------



## britta-ox (25. März 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Mach jemand morgen ne Ausfahrt, und was ist mit der 70km-Runde? Geht da morgen was`?


Hallo Toddel,

Ich fahr morgen, allerdings wegen dem Schnee nicht auf der alb, sondern runter zum See. Ist aber auch schön da, wenn im Frühjahr die Touristen noch nicht da sind.
Werd gegen 10 Uhr loszufahren. sind so 80 km, aber leichte, d.h. kaum Steigungen und viel grüne planwege,aber landschaftlich  
Dann Kaffeetrinken und wieder zurück.
Zurück geht auch gut mit der DB, wenn du nicht so viel Zeit hast.

Meld dich einfach wenn du Lust hast

Gruß Britta


----------



## toddel1 (25. März 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallo Toddel,
> 
> Werd gegen 10 Uhr loszufahren. sind so 80 km, aber leichte, d.h. kaum Steigungen und viel grüne planwege,aber landschaftlich
> Dann Kaffeetrinken und wieder zurück.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2007)

@alböhi: 
Ich kann morgen leider nicht freinehmen, auch keinen halben Tag. Wenn Du willst, können wir uns aber heute oder morgen Abend zwecks Tourenplanung für den Raum Aalen treffen.

@alle:
Ich möchte in der dritten April-Woche und/oder in der vierten Mai-Woche an den Garda-See bzw. nach Finale Ligure fahren. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit, mitzukommen?

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## Bube (25. März 2007)

@NightRider:

Da hat doch ein Schlingel ein NightRightVideo in´s Netz gestellt....


http://www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/pics/nightrideronfire.MOV


 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## alböhi (26. März 2007)

[email protected]: hab gehört der schlingel sei vom triathlon ( snowride, sauna und verbandsarbeit )  aus kassel zurück und hat einige interessante neuigkeiten dabei. 

ps: scroll mal die seite mit dem neidreidvideo bis zum ende runter und schau dir das bonusmaterial "zum downloaden" an  

gruss andreas

[email protected]: wir telefonieren - heut abend ist o.k. - ich mach dann los.


----------



## singletrack (26. März 2007)

Hallo an alle Kurzentschlossene!

Werde heute gegen 13.00 Uhr eine Tour Richtung Lautertal machen, 
ca. 80 km, fast alles eben;
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der eine oder andere Trainingspartner;

War gestern auch auf der Alb, toller Schneematsch, wird aber heute alles weg sein;

Ansonsten sieht man sich dann endlich mal am Samstag für die Tour;

Keep Riding 

Steffen


----------



## DCD (26. März 2007)

@ 28zöller

musst wegen verletztung des copyrights vom froeater logo aber schon mal eine runde "dosenwurst" springen lassen


----------



## aka (26. März 2007)

DCD schrieb:


> @ 28zöller
> 
> musst wegen verletztung des copyrights vom froeater logo aber schon mal eine runde "dosenwurst" springen lassen



Don't eat Dosenwurscht änd Drive!


----------



## Bube (26. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Don't eat Dosenwurscht änd Drive!


----------



## alböhi (28. März 2007)

kommt noch wer mit nach k´furt? 19.30 am schloss.

gruss andreas

p.s.: die jungs von der donau bekommen eis - jugendschutzgesetz!


----------



## loretto6 (28. März 2007)

Kann leider nicht. Muß arbeiten 
Euch ff 
(das heißt fiel Fergnügen, um Nachfrage vorzubeugen)

Christoph


----------



## Bube (28. März 2007)

Hallo, die ihr durch die Nacht reitet....   

Kommt jemand zum NightRide am Freitag ? 
So zum Warmfahren für die "Ausfahrt 2000" ?



Grüße


Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (29. März 2007)

was heisst hier nightride - bis 20.15 ist noch hell. das ist nun auch wieder für " positionslichtle "    machbar.

freu mich auf neue und neue alte gesichter - schluss mit winterschlaf.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (29. März 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Kommt jemand zum NightRide am Freitag ?
> So zum Warmfahren für die "Ausfahrt 2000" ?


Ohje Bube,
jetzt hab' doch mal erbarmen, wenn ich am Freitag abend schon fahre dann muesstet ihr mich am Samstag die Berge hochschieben.
Ich werd' am Freitag pause machen.


----------



## loretto6 (29. März 2007)

Wenn´s nicht ganz so nass ist wie jetzt gerade, dann bin ich dabei. 
Allerdings müsstet ihr auf mich warten, weil ich bis 18:00 arbeiten muss. 
Bis Morgähn
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (29. März 2007)

bin schon lang nicht mehr mit euch gefahren - das wetter ist mir moregen egal.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Bube (30. März 2007)

Hallo !

Muss mich vom Biken heute abmelden.
Wir sind hier noch am Arbeiten.



Gruß


Bube


----------



## alböhi (31. März 2007)

ich fahre sonntag 10.00 ab reutlingen bei dieser tour mit, falls das nicht nach meinem gusto ist werd ich mich zum trailen ausklinken.

für die 2000 tour viel spass mit wenig schmerzen und denkt bitte an die anderen albnutzer.  

fair on trails - eine kampagne der dimb unterstützt auch vom adfc

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (3. April 2007)

biken und rocken in heuberg

mark und ich fahren freitag 9.00 nach aalen. von dort traillastige tour ( 40/800 ) nach heuberg - austoben auf der weltcupstrecke mit apre` bike - und samstag über den nordrandweg ( 120/2000 ) nach hause.

mag noch wer mit?

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

p.s.: abkürzung auf dem heimweg ist mit der bundesbahn möglich


----------



## mtbjahn (4. April 2007)

Andreas meint natürlich Heubach und nicht Heuberg.
Die Tour wird aber trotzdem mit Sicherheit sehr schön.
In Zukunft muß man bezahlen, um diese Tour mit Andreas zu fahren.
Wer also nochmal umsonst mitfahren will, sollte die Chance nicht verpassen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (5. April 2007)

@ all : wie alle anderen auch kann ich arbeit und privatvergnügen trennen. 

wenn ich poste und zum biken gehe ist dies privatvergnügen - so auch morgen in heubach.

sicherlich werd ich auch mein hobby weiter mit euch zusammen ausleben - egal für welches unternehmen ich den guido mache  

gruss vom albtrauf andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. April 2007)

Die Tour am Karfreitag war echt klasse!
Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Single-Trails, Northshore-Trails und ein traumhafter Downhill nach Heubach - besser geht´s fast nicht mehr!
Danke an die beiden "Pfadfinder" Heiko und Andreas!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (9. April 2007)

dienstag treff punkt 16.00 rt hinterm hbf am parkhaus ziel dreifürstenstein

kommt noch wer mit? abkürzen mit der bahn auf dem rückweg wär möglich.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## plusminus (9. April 2007)

@ndreas: wo steht der Stein? Wie lang willst fahren? Viele Berge, Singletrails?

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (10. April 2007)

@ +- : das ist hinter mössingen. flach auf teer hin. 10-12% auf teer rauf und dann trails auf der oberen kante bis höhe burladingen und auf mittlerer höhe wieder zurück nach talheim - aber eigentlich hab ich keine lust mich so festzulegen -ich fahr auch gern da wo sich´s ergibt - ab und an mal was neues ausprobieren.

ciao bis denne gruss andreas


----------



## aka (10. April 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Die Tour am Karfreitag war echt klasse!



Hallo,

melde mich ausm Urlaub zurueck. Wir waren ja am Gardasee, und da habe ich Ausfluege nach Verone, Tremosine und sonstwohin gemacht. Minigolfen war auch net schlecht, nur wurde ich da abgezockt.

Ach ja, ein bisschen biken war ich auch, nur wollte niemand so recht mit mir fahren, da musste ich dann alleine.

Mein Fazit:
- 601er ist fuer mich im Nieselregen nicht fahrbar 
- Pianaura-Trails waren cool  
- Tremalzo war super

Leider hat meine Ratze Fatze Kurbel die Belastung der Albtour der letzten Woche und die Trails nicht ueberlebt und ist nun reif fuer die Tonne. So bekommt nun Schimpanso eine Chance.

Gruss,

 Andreas.

P.S.: Yippieeee, ein bissle Ice Riden   ging sogar auch, siehe ein paar Bilder in der Galerie


----------



## Bube (10. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ... nur wollte niemand so recht mit mir fahren, da musste ich dann alleine.




Also, ich wurde auch nicht gefragt !  Ihr vielleicht ?
Will Aka vielleicht gar nicht mit uns ?    

Aber  dann so tolle Bilder hier reinstellen! gemein ! 



Aber ich war auch unterwegs.
Und ich mußte nur ne halbe Stunde anfahren (mit dem Bike) dann
ne halbe bergauf und dann... Also dann:

Trail ohne Ende, bis ich nicht mehr wollte ! Wurzeln, senkrecht abfallende
Wände, noone there, absolutely alone, Wald, ....
nach ner 3/4 Stunde hab ich abgebrochen, weil ich so im Vollrausch war...
dann im Tal heim, immer mit Blíck hoch zum Trail...

@Marc: da ich wünschte mit oft - nur einen - Teil  deines Könnens   


Aber Tremalzo ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, denn das gerade 
beschriebene kann man ja jeden Tag machen    


Grüße 

Michael, *neidvoll Bilder von Aka angugg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. April 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Also, ich wurde auch nicht gefragt !  Ihr vielleicht ?
> Will Aka vielleicht gar nicht mit uns ?



Hab' ja auch ein schlechtes Gewissen  

Aber der Mark hat vor einiger Zeit schon versucht was zu starten, ich glaube aber mit wenig Resonanz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3555885&postcount=843

Gruss,

Aka.


----------



## alböhi (12. April 2007)

freitag 13.00 reutlingen treff am parkhaus hinterm bahnhof. 
warm up für den abendlichen tü-treff.  
zielgebiet uracher alb - auf der suche nach neuen trails.

kommt noch wer mit?

gruss andreas

@ mark : in heubach haben wir leider ´ne abkürzung gefahren. parallel den hang entlang wär dann wohl doch richtig gewesen. ich will da nochmal hin.


----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2007)

@ alböhi : du fährst immer wenn ich nicht kann  
deine tour am Di zum Dreifürstenstein war sicher auch traumhaft ! Wir sind da am Karfreitag auch vorbei, als wir zur Hohenzollern sind - der gesamte Nordrandweg/ HW 1 dort rüber sind suuuuuper Trails  


@aka: tolle Bilder !!! Da möcht ich auch mal hin...


@bube: wo warn denn deine Trails ohne Ende- einem so den Mund wässrig machen ...und dann nicht verraten wo!  


@ alle: wer kommt denn *am Samstag, 14.4. zum Rennen nach Münsingen *???
Sabine Spitz und Nina Göhl sind auch gemeldet ! ( ich natürlich auch  )


Grüßle Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (12. April 2007)

@ndreas:
Für mich war die Karfreitagstour auch mit Abkürzung lange genug. 
Ich hab´ seither ein aufgescheuertes Knie, weil meine TSG-Schützer wohl nicht für Touren mit sieben Stunden Fahrtzeit gemacht sind.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (13. April 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @ alböhi : du fährst immer wenn ich nicht kann .......*am Samstag, 14.4. zum Rennen nach Münsingen ..........*


 
wann bist dann unterwegs? ich wollt schon auch raus bei dem schönen wetter - vielleicht komm ich vorbei - es sind ja einige bekannte dabey  , die hoffentlich alle gesund im ziel ankommen. 

gruss andreas

heute 13.00 in rt!

hat noch wer lust auf ´ne tour richtung münsingen am samstag?


----------



## aka (13. April 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @ alle: wer kommt denn *am Samstag, 14.4. zum Rennen nach Münsingen *???
> Sabine Spitz und Nina Göhl sind auch gemeldet ! ( ich natürlich auch  )



In der Starterliste einfach nach Meschugge suchen 
Britta, ich dachte du bist in unserem Team ?
Ich werde heute nicht dabei sein, da ich morgen die Kraft brauchen werde, ich fahre naemlich morgen ungeteert und ungefedert, sprich mit altem Geraet.

@Alboehi (und die anderen NightRider): geht ihr heute abend nachm Biken einkehren?


----------



## Bube (13. April 2007)

Hallo @ll Münsinger !

Wer fährt denn alles ?
An welchem Tag und um wieviel Uhr startet Ihr denn ?
Streckenlänge ?

Wenn´s reinpaßt, würden wir als Familie anreisen und euch anfeuern !

Gruß

Michael



P.S.: Für Wurst muß der Veranstalter allerdings selbst sorgen


----------



## aka (13. April 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo @ll Münsinger !
> Wer fährt denn alles ?
> An welchem Tag und um wieviel Uhr startet Ihr denn ?
> Streckenlänge ?



Hi Bube,

so wie ich das ueberblicke sind Britta, meine Schwester und ich am Start - der Monsterqueertreiber aus der Sigmaringer Gegend steht auch in der Liste.
Die Strecke ist unglaubliche 38 Km lang , Hoehenmeter weiss ich grad nicht (werden so 600...700 meter sein). Gefahren wird eine Runde.
Start ist um 10:00 (*edit: am Samstag*).
Kommt mit Family einfach vorbei (und bring' dein Rad mit, dann kannste uns auf der Strecke anfeuern/antreiben  ).

Hier Infos wie Zeitplan etc.: http://www.mtb-cup.de/mtb_cup_2007.pdf
Unmittelbar nach dem "Marathon" Start finden im MTB Bereich am Sportplatz wohl Kids Rennen statt, also Action ist geboten.

Hier noch ein guter Artikel ueber das XC Rennen am Sonntag - da kommt Weltklasse. http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13691&mode=&order=0&thold=0
(komisch, Team Meschugge wurde wohl vergessen   )
Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## britta-ox (13. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> In der Starterliste einfach nach Meschugge suchen
> Britta, ich dachte du bist in unserem Team ?


Ich dachte das Team gibts nur beim Icerider  
Jetzt hab ich mich abwerben lassen...  


@bube: 
Start 10 Uhr 
38 km,800hm
Nachmeldung ist bis 9 Uhr möglich...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ...der Monsterqueertreiber aus der Sigmaringer Gegend steht auch in der Liste.



klar doch, da muss man schon am Start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. April 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Team gibts nur beim Icerider
> Jetzt hab ich mich abwerben lassen...



Kein Grund zum Heulen, hast immer die Option zurueck zu kommen ... welches Team ist denn das Glueckliche?

@ MQT: man sieht sich


----------



## britta-ox (13. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Kein Grund zum Heulen, hast immer die Option zurueck zu kommen ... welches Team ist denn das Glueckliche?


Das wusst ich doch und werd ich auch zum Icerider, wie abgemacht!  

...es ist das Team des Monsters...   


Grüßle Britta


----------



## toddel1 (13. April 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> deine tour am Di zum Dreifürstenstein war sicher auch traumhaft ! Wir sind da am Karfreitag auch vorbei, als wir zur Hohenzollern sind - der gesamte Nordrandweg/ HW 1 dort rüber sind suuuuuper Trails
> 
> @britta
> HW1, sach ich doch, zumal es dort auch ge..e Abfahrten gibt. Schon mal vom Raichberg zum Emmafelsen rumgetrailt? Das Bike so schön zu tragen, gibt´s eigentlich nur noch um die Langkofelnordwand/Dolomiten (nur auf dem oberen Trail).
> ...


----------



## alböhi (13. April 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> ..........Familientour am Sonntag............ 200 Spitzkehren........13:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh, da hab ich noch.......... geschäftliche Meetings...........


 

ich fahr heut und morgen erst ab mittag, während sich meine kumpel/ienen im wettkampf vergnügen muss ich leider "arbeiten"  ! 
200 spitzkehren ist erst mal wegen planänderung verschoben - und findet auch nicht ohne toddel statt .

hab´s handy mit!

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas
p.s.: starke beine wünsch ich den sprintern in münsingen ( für´n marathon is´ja ´n bisschen kurz   )


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

wer von euch fährt denn morgen in münsingen mit??


----------



## Bube (13. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ...komisch, Team Meschugge wurde wohl vergessen ...
> Gruss
> 
> Aka






Hi Teamchef !


Darf ich ?


Hab diese Woche aber zu viel trainiert und einen ordentlichen
Muskelkater...
Und fahre heute so gegen halb fünf mit meinen Alpen-Xlern...
...700 hm und 45 km...



Aber so zum Hinterherfahren, einfach zur Gaudi....
...selbst wenn´s u.U. die Teamstatistik verhunzt....   



Gruß


Michael


----------



## aka (13. April 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Darf ich ?



@Bube: Ja SUUUPEER, das wird ja immer besser. 
Ich werd' morgen auch nichts reissen, spuere noch die letzte Tandemtour in den Beinen. Und mit meinem Hobel komme ich hoechstens in die Top 10 der "Alte Bikes" Altersklasse 

@junkyjerk: siehe ein bisschen weiter vorne im Fred... kommst du auch? Dann schau einfach nach uns, ein paar sind auf dem Gruppenbild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337143/cat/15953


----------



## britta-ox (13. April 2007)

@ junkyjerk
schön, wenn man die Nachbarn auch mal kennenlernt  
bin ab und zu in eurer Gegend unterwegs(blaubeuren-schillersteig-schelklingen) und immer offen für nen tipp... 

@ bube
super  , ich hab gewusst, dass dus nicht lassen kannst... 
und zur Gaudi sind wir doch alle unterwegs  

bis morgen.Freu mich schon!

Grüßle Britta


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

jau, vom team geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde kommen auch ein paar..

den felix und den alböhi (28zöller) kenn ich ja schon, hoffentlich sieht man sich morgen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. April 2007)

montag 9.00 ab rt - tagestour auf der alb - der weg ist das ziel.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

möglich wär auch um 14.00 in urach ( eisdiele ) einzusteigen um den burgenweg und lichtenstein noch mitzufahren.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2007)

Zum Thema "Der Weg ist das Ziel":

They say that the journey can be more important than the destination.
In mountain-biking there is no destination.
Just a bike, a rider and a place to ride.

Jamie Houssian
The Collective
Roam


----------



## alböhi (17. April 2007)

.... und wichtig auch das natur und gruppenerlebnis


----------



## loretto6 (17. April 2007)

und ich Naivling dachte immer, ich geh am Freitagabend radfahren. Dabei war das das philosophische Proseminar 
Kann man bei Euch auch promovieren ( das heißt übrigens auf Deutsch übersetzt fortbewegen)

Ganz nachdenklich grüßt
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (17. April 2007)

respect your playground

die evolution beim mtbiken: tragen, schieben, fahren und fliegen


----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2007)

@Christoph:
To roam is to search for something new.
On local trails in your home town or half way around the world at a place you´ve never been.
On a mountain-bike you can cover a great distance in a short period of time (Du) or a short distance in a great period of time (Ich).

Ach, und noch was:
Das Runde muß ins Eckige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (18. April 2007)

und wer hat freitag ab mittag scho zeit? ziel: a place you´ve never been before with your bike.  bolberg richtung rossberg.

gruss vom roaming - andreas



wie wars denn in münsingen?


----------



## aka (18. April 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> wie wars denn in münsingen?


Huhu alböhi,

Münsingen war super - einfach geiles Wetter, gute Strecke und recht viele Starter. Ein "Bericht" kommt demnächst, sobald die Bilder vom Entwickeln kommen.
Gruss,
 Andreas.

P.S.: kann man hier im Forum eigentlich Filmschnipsel hochladen?
P.P.S.: Freitag habe ich einen Termin in Albstadt


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> P.P.S.: Freitag habe ich einen Termin in Albstadt



musst Du nicht weinen sondern Dein Rad mitbringen


----------



## aka (18. April 2007)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> musst Du nicht weinen sondern Dein Rad mitbringen


Hi, Rad wird wohl dabei sein  , nur obs bis 1800 nach Tuebingen reicht?


----------



## Bube (18. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi, Rad wird wohl dabei sein  , nur obs bis 1800 nach Tuebingen reicht?





Du müsstest halt um 16:30 Uhr dort mit dem Bike losfahren.
Und ob Du nach dem Nightride jetzt nach Öschel oder nach Balingen
zum Auto kurbelst, wo genau ist da für Dich der Unterschied ?   

Gruß

Bube


----------



## aka (18. April 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Du müsstest halt um 16:30 Uhr dort mit dem Bike losfahren.


Falls ich spaeter loskomme, treffe ich halt erst zum Einkehren in TÜ ein


----------



## Bube (18. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Falls ich spaeter loskomme, treffe ich halt erst zum Einkehren in TÜ ein




Komme auch erst zum Einkehrschwung.
U.U. können die NightRider am Freitag das Roaming für die drink-location
näher definieren ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## loretto6 (18. April 2007)

Hello Boys.

vermutlich werden wir wieder im Latour im French Quarter roamen, oder besser roomen - letztes Mal war das Sofa frei 

Ihr könnt aber auch einfach phonen und die location abklären. 


Alles roger? Christoph


----------



## toddel1 (18. April 2007)

und wer hat freitag ab mittag scho zeit? ziel: a place you´ve never been before with your bike.  bolberg richtung rossberg.

@alböhi

Wo und wann wäre denn der Treffpunkt? 
Obwohl, Freitag is bei mir auch Essig, trotzdem -> von wegen  "place you´ve never been before with your bike" bolberg richtung rossberg? Viel Spaß - Vielleicht haben die Forstleut mittlerweile die Trails wieder freigeräumt. Habe letzen Februar EINIGES schon dort "erfahren" u.a. viele Tragepassagen durch gefällte Bäume absolviert. Beim nächstenTreffen kannst Du ja mal die Route vorstellen.
Noch ´n Vorschlag: Den Nordrandweg zwischen Bolberg über Bröller und Dickes Wäldle zur Heidenburg eher bei nasser Witterung angehen, dann kann man wenigstens ruhigen Gewissens das Bike schieben/tragen wg. der rutschigen Kalkfelsen .

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## alböhi (18. April 2007)

heute schlossberg 19.30 in k´furt ride free mit mark.

ich steig dann gern erst unten in wannweil ( angelfachgeschäft am kreisverkehr ) ein.

[email protected] sag doch bescheid wo du startest. 

gruss und denkt andi schützer



ps:  freitag nachmittag, 15.00 start in metzingen am bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (18. April 2007)

An den Treiber der monströsen Kuh und alle anderen Fahrtechnik-Interessierten:

Treffpunkt wahlweise um 19:30 Uhr am Schloß in Kirchentellinsfurt oder um 19:45 Uhr vor dem Angelgeschäft am Kreisverkehr in Wannweil.

Auf dem Programm steht heute eine kleine Tour (ca. 1,5 Stunden) mit diversen kleinen Drops (bis max. 70cm).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (18. April 2007)

Ich wär gerne dabei, aber ich muss heute Abend meinen Vaterpflichten Genüge tun, meine Kinder hüten und mit meinem Sohn anschauen, wie der VfB fast ins Finale gekommen wäre 

Der Mittwoch ist aber irgendwie kein toller Termin für mich. Wir hatten doch mal den Montag als Zweittermin - könnten wir nicht da die Fahrtechnikgeschichte machen - ich würd ja gerne mal meine neuen Schützer ausführen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi, Rad wird wohl dabei sein  , nur obs bis 1800 nach Tuebingen reicht?



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber man kann durchaus auch bei uns auf der Alb rattspocht machen, muss man nicht mal vorher nach Tübingen fahren  Ab wann könntest Du denn am Start sein?



mtbjahn schrieb:


> An den Treiber der monströsen Kuh und alle anderen Fahrtechnik-Interessierten: Treffpunkt wahlweise um 19:30 Uhr am Schloß in Kirchentellinsfurt oder um 19:45 Uhr vor dem Angelgeschäft am Kreisverkehr in Wannweil. Auf dem Programm steht heute eine kleine Tour (ca. 1,5 Stunden) mit diversen kleinen Drops (bis max. 70cm).



Wird wohl heute nichts werden, bin schon wieder auf der Alb. Wollte keine 4 Stunden warten.


----------



## britta-ox (18. April 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> und wer hat freitag ab mittag scho zeit? ziel: a place you´ve never been before with your bike.
> 
> gruss vom roaming - andreas
> 
> ...


Hi andreas,

hab am freitag schon morgens zeit....at a place you've never been before with your bike... 
bin ab morgen im *Urlaub !!!!  *

doch wenn ich zurück bin wirds hoffentlich mit dem alböhi auch mal klappen!

wenn ich so verfolge, was ihr hier so alles anbietet ... philosophishe Fahrtechnik-Seminare, Tagestouren auf unknown Trails, nightraider,
roaming im french quarter....muss ich mir langsam wirklich überlegen, ob ich mir nicht nen Zweitwohnsitz auf der Alb zuleg... 
bevor ich zum Neidrider werd... 


Münsingen war suppi !  
Spaß hats gemacht und abwechslungsreich wars auch:...blutig, materialintensiv, verlust-u. erfolgreich... 

Bin nach 17 min von hinten angefahren worden,da hab ich eingesehen, dass ich vielleicht doch etwas schneller fahren sollte, möcht ich nicht weitere Schürfwunden riskieren. außerdem war danach mein Sattel nur noch zum Anlehnen zu gebrauchen und das wird irgendwann ziemlich anstrengend 
Also hab auch ich zur Abwechslung mal Gas gegeben, in der Hoffnung den Bube noch zu nem Schwätzchen zu erwischen, aber der war einfach auf und davon  . Vermutlich hat der versucht den andreas einzuholen ... 
Letztendlich sind wir alle im Ziel eingetrudelt und waren glücklich und zufrieden...


Wünsch euch allen noch viele schöne Biketage im April und viel Spaß auf den Philosophentrails der spitzkehrigen Alb  

(und denkt euch schon mal was hübsches für den mai aus.. )

bis dann !
Grüßle Britta


----------



## Bube (19. April 2007)

Also Britta:


Ich wünsch Dir einen tollen Urlaub, genieß ihn und,
Du weißt schon:


Reisebericht mit Fotos !   



Liebe Grüße

Bube


----------



## Bube (20. April 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hello Boys.
> 
> vermutlich werden wir wieder im Latour im French Quarter roamen, oder besser roomen - letztes Mal war das Sofa frei
> 
> ...




Hallo !


Sofern jemand "hier" ruft, werde ich
heute abend um halb zehn in der Stammkneipe der Tü-Nightrider auftauchen.


Gruß


Michael


----------



## aka (20. April 2007)

Etwas verspätet ein Bericht vom Rennen in Münsingen, wo letztes Wochenende wieder ein paar "Meschuggen" am Start waren.
Angetreten sind Bube, britta-ox und meine Wenigkeit. Nicht aus diesem Forum, aber dennoch schon lange im Team, ist auch meine Schwester  angetreten.



Leider ist britta-ox nach anhaltendem Erfolg von den Meschuggen ins Team der richtigen Rennfahrer, genauer zum DIMB Racing Team gewechselt - was von den Meschuggen sehr bedauert wird. Hoffentlich bekommt sie dort den Rückhalt um weiterhin aufs Podest zu fahren 

Traditionell galt bisher Münsingen ja eher als harte Prüfung, bei der jahreszeitlich bedingt noch mit Schneegestöber oder zumindest Graupel zu rechnen ist.
Weit gefehlt - bei der Anfahrt in aller Frühe nach Münsingen war klar, dass dies ein super, geradezu sommerlicher Tag zum Biken wird. Beim Aussteigen aus dem Auto war es bereits morgens angenehm warm, was "dett obe" selten ist.
Nachdem es praktisch die ganze Woche super Wetter war, war auch im Wald mit trockenen Wegen zu rechnen.
Also geschwind die Startnummer geholt und den neuen Zielbereich in Augenschein genommen. Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr hat sich hier einiges getan, es wurden massiv erdarbeiten gemacht und so Anliegerkurven geschaped, eine Brücke mit Steilabfahrt gebaut und weitere neue Hindernisse geformt. Sieht sehr gut aus, muss man sagen!

Nachdem ich aufgrund eines technischen Ausfalls gezwungen war, mit meinem alten ungefederten 92ger GT Stahlrad anzutreten hat der Bube aus solidarität das Damenrad seiner Frau genommen.
Beide waren nicht von Nachteil und entpuppten sich als durchaus geeignet und konkurrenzfähig. Die Geschwindigkeit auf holpringen Abfahrten wird halt doch eher vom Kopf als vom Material eingebremst wie manch einer erfahren musste  .
Aufgrund (m)einer letzten last-minute Schrauberei sind wir von ganz hinten ins Rennen gegangen. Bereits am Anfang gab es den einen oder anderen Sturz, wovon wir zum Glück zunächst verschont blieben.
Am Starthang haben sich unsere Wege getrennt, jeder suchte einen Platz weiter vorne im Getümmel zu ergattern.
Irgendwo in der ersten Hälfte passierte es: jemand schoss Britta-ox von hinten kommend ab (das kennen wir ja schon), worauf sie sich beim Sturz Schuerfwunden zuzog. Auch wurde das Rad, genauer der Sattel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, da fuhr die britta-ox das Rennen halt im Wiegetritt zuende (naja, ein wenig konnte man auf dem Sattel wohl auch noch sitzen).
Für die anderen verlief das Rennen ohne zwischenfälle. Aufgrund der kurzen Distanz von 38km war es von tierisch hohem Tempo geprägt, und man muss sagen dass aufgrund des milden Winters die anderen Radler recht fitt und überwiegend leider noch ein bisschen schneller waren. 
Während der Grossteil des Kurses aus Waldautobahn mit zwei kurzen, hoplrigen Abfahrten bestand wurde es am Ende noch interessant. Hier hatten die Organisatoren Teile des XC Kurses integriert - dieser bestand aus Trail, welcher mit kernigen Auffahrten noch mal recht gut schlauchte.
Der Zielbereich entsprach mehr einem Stadion welches leider zum grossen Teil leer war - also nix mit viel Anfeuerung. Im Ziel kam dann die Erkenntnis, dass die meisten wohl schon da waren. 

Alles in Allem ein super Radltag auf der schaebischen Alb. Die Kraft am Ende war gut eingeteilt - immerhin konnte ich vom Albgoldshop in Trochtelfingen noch einen grossen Karton Nudeln heimtragen.
Die Resultate gibts auf http://www.mtb-cup.de/ , weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17157 .

Gruss,

   Der Aka.


----------



## Bube (20. April 2007)

Hallo Aka !

Sauberer Rennbericht !   Danke !
Und auch die Bilder sind gut geworden, Dank an die Fotografenschar   


Bube


----------



## loretto6 (20. April 2007)

Hallo ihr da draußen!!!

Fährt heute abend jemand mit außer mir? Wir wollen doch nicht nur noch der MTB-Stammtisch Tübingen sein, zu dem die Auswärtigen womöglich mit dem Auto kommen 

Bis 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (20. April 2007)

@loretto:
komisch, hab ich was verpasst, gabs am Mittwoch 2 Spiele


----------



## loretto6 (21. April 2007)

@weisser-rausch:

nein, nur einen sehbehinderten Linienrichter!!!


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2007)

@n alle unbeleuchteten: freitag war´s noch hell als wir fertig waren   

die ersten " winterschläfer " sind auch schon wieder dabei - natürlich noch mit langen hosen 

serpentinentrail am österberg zum aufwärmen und dann neckartrail zum märchensee. wurmlinger kapelle und kiesgrube haben wir diesmal ausgelassen.

so machts spass - gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

hiermit stelle ich mal meinen Termin für die große Schönbuchtrailrunde zur Diskussion. Samstag 5.5. 9-10 Uhr in Ehningen (Sehne-Werk an der Hauptstraße).
Mitm Aka hab ich geschwätzt, dass das das klügste sein dürfte da später einfach zu viele Leute unterwegs sind.
Wenns zu früh ist und ihr tatsächlich von TÜ aus anfahren wollt dann bitte ich um konstruktive Kritik!

Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (24. April 2007)

An alle:

Hat zufällig jemand ganz kurzfristig Zeit und Lust, mit mir zum Bike-Festival an den Gardasee zu fahren?
Alleine zu fahren, find´ ich ökologisch gesehen nämlich nicht so toll.
Ich fahr´ wahrscheinlich am Freitag (27.04.) vormittags hin und am Dienstag (01.05.) vormittags wieder zurück.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (25. April 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ...in Ehningen (Sehne-Werk an der Hauptstraße).


Das ist da, wo es nach frische Weckle riecht   - also einfach der Nase nach.
Wer einen Scout nach Ehningen braucht ... man koennte sich z.B. am Schoenbuchrand am Stellenhaeussle treffen und gemeinsam nach Ehningen fahren.
Fuer die GPS Besitzer: 48°39'46.94"N ,  8°57'19.75"E muesste der Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (25. April 2007)

@aka: die GPS-Daten werden von mir bestätigt!


----------



## symore (25. April 2007)

He Axel,
wie willst Du das denn bestätigen?? Doch maximal im Internet! Oder gibts ne neue Methode, das mit Kompass und Lineal genau zu bestimmen?

 

Ich würde mich auch anschließend, es sei denn, das artet wieder in den "Uschi der Woche"-Contest aus. ;-)

Upppps, jetzt darf ich nicht mehr mit....

MfG symore


----------



## plusminus (25. April 2007)

1. Du durftest noch nie mit.
2. Ist das ja als Trailrunde und net als lockere GA ausgemacht.
3. Kann man mit der Software des Vermessungsamtes sehr genau Längen- und Breitengrade und somit sogenannte GPS-Daten bestimmen.
4. Bestätige ich was ich will.
5. Mach hier mal keinen auf Uschi die Angst davor hat im trockenen Schönbuch Spaß zu haben.
6. Das "Loch" am HW5 fahre ich nach Lust und Laune, das sollte aber für keinen was neues sein.
7. Schau mal auf Deine Emails zwecks OG.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (25. April 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ........ Termin für die große Schönbuchtrailrunde .........Samstag 5.5. 9-10 Uhr in Ehningen (Sehne-Werk an der Hauptstraße


 

früh ist in ordnung - muss aber samstag früh noch arbeiten - da wirds locker mittag, bis ich im schönbuch bin. geht sonntag früh auch?

gruss vom andreas, der supergern mitfahren würde.


----------



## plusminus (25. April 2007)

Sonntags sind tendenziell noch mehr Leute und damit Wanderer unterwegs. Ich hätte es gerne am Samstag erledigt da die nächsten Wochen Sonntags bei mir gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange Ausdauereinheiten angesagt sind. Aber dann fahr ich ab Ende Trail Tour noch mitm Ö-Bronn-Andreas Heim und schau was ich danach noch so anstelle.

Wegen mir: Auch Sonntag möglich: ABER sollte net später als 9e werden.

Mal prinzipiell: wer will denn mitm Rad anreisen!?

Axel


----------



## alböhi (26. April 2007)

freitags treff in tü 18.00 an der touri-info: wie wär´s mit ´ner kamerafahrt hw5 immenhsn, wankheim, kudingen und dann weiter wurzeltrail oferdingen richtung mittelstadt .... ich wollt noch einen kurzfilm zum thema bikespass machen.

gruss andreas

@xel: wegen mir auch sonntag um 8  ich " reise " mit dem rad an - iss ja nicht so weit wie italien  .


----------



## aka (26. April 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> freitags treff in tü 18.00 an der touri-info: wie wär´s mit ´ner kamerafahrt hw5 immenhsn, wankheim, kudingen und dann weiter wurzeltrail oferdingen richtung mittelstadt .... ich wollt noch einen kurzfilm zum thema bikespass machen.
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> @xel: wegen mir auch sonntag um 8  ich " reise " mit dem rad an - iss ja nicht so weit wie italien  .




Hullo,

wg. Schönbuch: obwohl ich original für den Samstag war kann ich mittlerweile leider am Sonntag. Sorry! Ich muss am Sa. mit meinem Vater eine ganze Menge Holz spalten, und der Hydraulikspalter kann nur just an jenem Samstag  .
08:00 wäre doch eigentlich super, die Wanderer die morgens in den Wald gehen sind meist vernünftig.
Wann kömmt eigentlich die krasse MTBlerin von ihrer Tour-de-Orient zurück?

Wg. Freitag: alles klar, ich bringe eine zweite Cam mit dann koennen wir verschiedene Perspektiven zemmentschneiden. 
@Alböhi: so Gott will bringe ich dann auch endlich deine Thermoskanne und Nutella mit!


Gruss, 

  Aka.


----------



## aka (26. April 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> 3. Kann man mit der Software des Vermessungsamtes sehr genau Längen- und Breitengrade und somit sogenannte GPS-Daten bestimmen.


Sollte gehen.

Man kann auch einfach in Google Earth folgendes machen:
1. einen leeren "Placemark" hinzufuegen
2. Edit...
3. Advanced...
4. Den Location Karteireiter anklicken
5. Dort die UTM Koordinaten eingeben und OK drücken

Fertig - Google Earth zeigt einem den Standort, zudem man dann hinzoomen kann. Da sollte man dann, im Gegensatz zu Kartensoftware, online sein (es sei denn man hat die Bilder schon im Cache).


----------



## loretto6 (26. April 2007)

@+-: 8 Uhr ist schon verdammt früh, vor allem, wenn man von Tübingen erst nach Gähningen fahren muss!!

@lböhi: immer macht ihr die tollen Sachen, wenn ich nicht kann , ich will auch ins Fernsehen 

Trotzdem morgen FF
Christoph

PSSchalthhebel: an diesem WE ist wieder Zirkus, falls Du nicht weißt, was Du mit deinem Nachwuchs anfangen sollst.


----------



## plusminus (26. April 2007)

@loretto: Von 8 Uhr war nie die Rede. Außerdem musst Du sogar nach Ehningen, nicht nur nach Gärtringen. Es ist ganz einfach so, dass der HW5 ab 13-14 Uhr in Rotsocken versinkt und ich auf sowas einfach keine Lust mehr habe.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (26. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> .... eine zweite Cam ..........Thermoskanne und Nutella


 
schön - dann können wir ja morgen zwischendrin picknicken  - ich hätt sogar noch ´nen minikühlschrank, weiss bloss nicht ob der auch auf son 6v dynamo tut )  



plusminus schrieb:


> ......... HW5 ab 13-14 Uhr in Rotsocken ......


 
wann könnten wir am treff starten, wenn ich um 8 uhr die tübinger abhole?  schaffen wir´s dann noch bis 14 uhr? 

der sonntag wärs dann - oder?

gruss vom fuss d´r alb


----------



## loretto6 (27. April 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> wann könnten wir am treff starten, wenn ich um 8 uhr die tübinger abhole?  schaffen wir´s dann noch bis 14 uhr?
> 
> der sonntag wärs dann - oder?
> 
> gruss vom fuss d´r alb



@lböhi: aber wohlgemerkt erst der in 8 Tagen. Diesen Sonntag kann ich nämlich nicht!!



aka schrieb:


> 08:00 wäre doch eigentlich super, die Wanderer die morgens in den Wald gehen sind meist vernünftig.



@+-: Das war nicht meine Idee mit 8:00. Und von Gärtringen hab ich auch nix geschrieben, nur von G-Ähningen. 
Es gibt ja Kollegen hier im Forum, die würden jetzt schreiben, dass klar im Vorteil, wer lesen kann. 

Aber jungen Akademikern sowas vorzuwerfen, wäre ja wohl lächerlich 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (27. April 2007)

.... und heut abend eine filmreife tour bei hochsommerwetter!


----------



## aka (27. April 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @+-: Das war nicht meine Idee mit 8:00.
> 
> 
> aka schrieb:
> ...


Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa.
Ich gestehe, ich bin Fruehaufsteher und Bike gerne morgens (Sonnenaufgänge beim Biken sind geil), bin aber mehr als bereit, mich einem Mehrheitsentscheid zu fuegen.


----------



## plusminus (27. April 2007)

loretto: tja tut mir leid. Nach 10h in brütend warmen Hörsälen lässt das Lesevermögen irgendwann nach. Zudem ist Gärtringen auch noch der Nachbarort von Gähningen und über neuronale Sparmaßnahme des homo sapiens doziere ich dann vielleicht währrend der Tour  

@ndreas: wie schnell ihr in Ehningen seid weiß ich net. Die kürzeste Variante: Bebenhausen, Teufelsbrücke, Neue Brücke, dann nach Hildrizhausen hoch, in Hildrizhausen der Hauptstraße nach Ehningen folgen (es gibt einen parallelen Radweg). Ab Ehningen in Richtung Böblingen fahren (ebenfalls wieder an der Haupstraße entlang aufm Radweg) dann kommt ihr automatisch am Sehne-Werk vorbei. Würde schätzen, dass man da so maximal 1,5h braucht (?). Kanns allerdings nicht genau einschätzen weil ich ja net weiß wer da alles fährt. Alternativ: Ammertal ab Herrenberg dem Radweg richtung BB folgen da kommt ihr automatisch am Werk vorbei. Weniger hm mehr km.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## plusminus (30. April 2007)

Wie siehts jetzt aus Mädels?
Samstag/Sonntag? Ab wann in Ehningen?

Axel


----------



## alböhi (1. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt aus Mädels?
> Samstag/Sonntag? Ab wann in Ehningen?
> 
> Axel


 
ich kann nur sonntag! treff 9.30 am startpunkt ehningen krieg ich hin.

gruss vom albtauf - andreas

und mittwoch in k´furt?!


----------



## plusminus (1. Mai 2007)

Also 10 bis 1030 sollte durchaus auch noch machbar sein. Wenn ihr mir versprecht immer schön schnell zu fahren  Ne Spaß das klappt gemütlich.

Andere Sache: Ich werde am 12. oder 13. Mai nach Offenburg fahren um die 108er Marathon-Strecke Probe zu fahren.
Es gibt auch Strecken mit (jeweils km/hm) 84/2560; 63/1840; 48/1330; 32/820.
Die Strecken sind alle bereits vorbildlich ausgeschildert.
Da ich höchstwahrscheinlich einen Ford Transit bekomme wäre es möglich bis zu 5 weitere Leute samt Rädern zu transportieren! Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach per PN oder im Forum melden.
Man könnte dann ja gemeinsam starten und jeder wählt seine Strecke. Am Ende trifft man sich dann entweder am Auto, in Offenburg (im Café?) etc.
Nähere Infos findet ihr unter: www.womc.de

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (2. Mai 2007)

Sonntag ist fuer mich ok, Zeit ab 09:30 auch super ... 
Wg. Offenburg: haette schon Interesse geht aber leider net.

Gruss,
    Aka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (2. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt aus Mädels?
> Samstag/Sonntag? Ab wann in Ehningen?
> 
> Axel




Hallo Schwester, 

ich kann am Samstag, am Sonntag geht´s bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt aus Mädels?
> Samstag/Sonntag? Ab wann in Ehningen?
> 
> Axel



Schade  , wär gerne bei Deiner Tour dabei gewesen. Ich fahr aber am Sonntag den Forestman, kann also auch am Samstag keine große Tour fahren.

cu
Martin


----------



## alböhi (2. Mai 2007)

@n die leit aus meinem greis:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697


----------



## plusminus (2. Mai 2007)

Dann sagen wir doch Sonntag 10:00 am Sehnewerk in Ehningen! Wer außer Andreas und Andreas kommt noch!?

Wie siehts mit Offenburg aus? Hat jemand lust mitzufahren?

Axel


----------



## alböhi (4. Mai 2007)

treff heut abend 18 uhr in tü an der neckarbrücke mit andreas² ?


----------



## loretto6 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich bin dabei, kann heute allerings nicht so lange.
Hinterher bin ich nämlich noch eingeladen 

Bis später Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

sorry dass ich mich vorhin so abrupt vom Acker gemacht habe - nach dem ersten Uphill gings mir gar net gut und ich hatte den Eindruck es nicht mehr heim zu schaffen. Ich bin dann heimgegondelt. Ich habe die letzte Nacht schon schlecht geschlafen, irgendwie ist da wohl was im Busch.

@loretto6: gräme dich nicht ob deines verlorenen Rücklichts ... ich habs aufm Trail aufgelesen und es liegt jetzt hier bei mir, ich brings das nächste mal mit.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## alböhi (4. Mai 2007)

.... und wir haben den ganzen hang am weimarsee umgegraben  gute besserung - ciao bis sonntag?!


----------



## plusminus (4. Mai 2007)

Genau, das mit Sonntag sollten wir dann nochmal absprechen. Scheinbar können immer weniger Leute und schlechteres Wetter ist auch noch angekündigt.
Weitere mögliche Termine wären bei mir: Samstag 12.5. oder wieder ab 26.5. Dazwischen ist Offenburg Marathon und die dazugehörige Vorbereitung.

Evtl können da mehr Leute. Christoph, die Britta wollte ursprünglich ebenfalls mit wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Marc.....

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ........ das mit Sonntag sollten wir.........  ab 26.5. ........ Christoph, die Britta wollte ursprünglich ebenfalls mit wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Marc.....
> 
> Gruß


 
gute idee - wär mir recht - treff euch alle miteinand´ eh viel zu selten.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas

@ka: und bei dir?


----------



## symore (5. Mai 2007)

@plusminus
Sonntag habe ich mir immer noch fest vorgenommen, nach aktueller Planung sind wir zu dritt unterwegs. so schlecht wird das wetter sicherlich nicht, weil nur kleinere schauer angesagt sind. also auf schlamm und matsch im schönbuch hoffen wir sicherlich umsonst.
Gebe Dir heute abend final Bescheid.
MfG Holger


----------



## plusminus (5. Mai 2007)

@Holger: wir können ja auf jeden Fall was zusammen fahren!!! Bin heute Abend evtl nur in BB erreichbar werde aber dort auch mal kurz ins Forum reinschaun.

Gruß


----------



## aka (5. Mai 2007)

Also verstehe ich das richtig - die Tour am Sonntag ist verschoben?


----------



## plusminus (5. Mai 2007)

ja


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Mai 2007)

für Christoph und alle Anderen, die sich für Team-Rennen interessieren:
http://www.ski-rad-neckartenzlingen.de/sommer/funrace.htm

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2007)

www.kult-bike-night.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (6. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> www.kult-bike-night.de


 
damit es keine verwechslungen gibt:

also nochmal für die, dies nicht mitbekommen haben: wir haben uns schon lange zum start am 8. september in neckartenzlingen entschieden.
bisher dabei: christoph, mark, heiko und ich.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2007)

treff punkt 18.00 in tü an der touri-info: wie wär´s mit schönberg ( über immenhsn und gomaringen ) zum rossberg und dann die heusteige runter. übern pfullinger berg würd sich dann das breitenbachtal als heimweg anbieten. 

gruss vom albtrauf-andreas


----------



## loretto6 (11. Mai 2007)

Klingt gut - auch wenn das außer Rossberg, Immenhausen und Gomaringen für mich böhmische Dörfer sind 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Klingt gut - auch wenn das außer Rossberg, Immenhausen und Gomaringen für mich böhmische Dörfer sind
> 
> Gruß Christoph





Hi !

Klingt gut, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo das ist.
Aber: schau mer mal.

Und: Bringe meine 2 Alpen-x-Kollegen mit.
Machts nicht zu heftig, daß die 2 den Spaß nicht verlieren...    


Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (11. Mai 2007)

Bei mir reichts wahrscheinlich net zeitig nach Tuebingen - sitze noch im Buero und muss nachher noch Einkaufen


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2007)

Oh je,meine Kumpanen und ich sind rechtzeitig los.

Aber - unter meiner Führung - haben wir uns: ihr glaubt es kaum:
auf dem Weg nach Tübingen verfahren  

Dabei verloren wir einen Hac und haben den dann suchen dürfen.
Wenn den einer findet, soll er sich bitte melden, weil irgend ein Waldgeist hat
den entführt !
Und zum Treff waren wir dann erst eine 3/4 std zu spät.
Leider hatte ich zwar das Handy dabei, aber Ainewar nicht zu erreichen und
den Alböhi kannten die Damen von 11833 nicht !

Na, dann vielleicht ein andermal   

Gruß

Bube


----------



## singletrack (12. Mai 2007)

Hat morgen jemand Lust, bei der Pfullinger MTB Tour die 75 km Runde
mitzufahren? Ich würde so gegen 8.30 Uhr hier in Eningen losfahren;
Das Streckenprofil sieht ganz interessant aus!

Keep riding

Steffen


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2007)

marc und ich machen morgen, sonntag eine trailtour ab mössingen: shuttle startet in rt ca. 9 uhr. geplant ist bolberg, dreifürstenstein und dann an der kante gen süden bis zum allenberg.

kommt noch jemand mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (12. Mai 2007)

morgen, muttertag...eine traumtour...und alle, die family haben sind andersweitig verpflichtet... 

schade, ein andermal wieder !

plant ihr den nordrandweg und HW 1?die sind jedenfalls gut kenntlich ausgeschildert und haben kilometerweise wurzeltrails... 
wenn ihr zeit habt, fahrt doch weiter über das zeller horn zur hohenzollern. 

wünsch euch viel spaß und nehmt nen großen vesperrucksack mit - s'gibt nix auf der strecke ...und s'zieht sich   

gruß britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (13. Mai 2007)

@Bube:
nach Tübingen verfahren - was war mit deinem Navi los?

Und wie wollt ihr jemals den Weg über die Alpen finden - wenn man sich im Rammert verfranzt, kann ich das ja verstehen, aber im Neckartal


----------



## toddel1 (13. Mai 2007)

Und wie wollt ihr jemals den Weg über die Alpen finden - wenn man sich im Rammert verfranzt, kann ich das ja verstehen, aber im Neckartal

Hi Andreas,
ich wollt mich nur melden, weil wir uns wohl wegen Eurem HAC am Freitag verfehlt hatten (geänderte Tour). Bin leider zu spät gestartet, da aber alböhi ´ne gute Tourenbeschreibung eingestellt hatte, bin ich halt bis Gönningen gekurbelt um den Trupp abzufangen, bevor´s auf die Alb ging. Doch alböhi war erst wieder zu erreichen als ich schon auf dem Schönberg war. (super Auffahrt über den "oberen Schönbergweg" mit komplett fahrbarem Singletrail aufwärts!). War´ne schöne Tour, aber halt alleine  . Hätte gerne mit den Alpen-X-lern geplaudert, was dieses Jahr ansteht. Nach selbstgeplanten 2004 und 2006 Alpen-X hätte ich schon Lust dem Höhenmeterrausch zu frönen.
Bei der heutigen Pfullinger Tour hat das Streckenkommando wohl ein bischen geschummelt. Statt 50km (mit Töchterchen) warens nur 40km. Aber wie Britta korrekt meinte, - es gibt am Muttertag auch noch andere Verpflichtungen. 
Bis die Tage (Mittwoch?)
toddel


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Und wie wollt ihr jemals den Weg über die Alpen finden - wenn man sich im Rammert verfranzt, kann ich das ja verstehen, aber im Neckartal.............toddel


 

"Ich kann nur sagen,daß ich nach wie vor mit der ganzen Sache nichts zu tun habe....." ( zitat ende )

hacs und gps-zeug ist was für buben - männer fahren ungefedert und demnächst am dienstag abend in k´furt  

gruss andreas


----------



## schalthebel (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich ja recht selten hier im Forum und es kennt mich vielleicht auch nicht jeder hier (bin der mit der Lefty) aber ich hätte da eine Tour, die ich schon letztes Jahr fahren wollte aber es irgendwie nicht geklappt hat.
Also, es soll auf den Fernwanderweg von Pforzheim Richtung  Basel gehen. Auch den meisten hier bekannt als der Westweg. 
Starten will ich am Freitag früh in Pforzheim. Zugfahrt von Tü nach Pforzheim in der Früh. 2 Übernachtungen müssen noch organisiert werden. Rückfahrt von Hausach nach Tü. Evtl. fahren wir noch weiter, dafür muß ich noch eine andere Zugverbindung suchen die günstig angebunden ist.
Also wer Lust hat, soll sich hier melden. 

Gruß
fred


----------



## aka (16. Mai 2007)

_Ausflug_
Meiner einer faehrt am Samstag (so gegen 11?) gemuetlich nach Albstadt Tailfingen zum Kurzmarathon.
Verlauf waere grob Eselsbrunnen, Neckartal b. Obernau, Starzeltal nach Rangendingen, Hechingen, Zollern, Raichberg, dann nach Tailfingen. 
Dort Applaus und es wird eine Rote Wurst gegessen.
Zurueck weiss ich noch nicht, je nach Kondition, Wetter und Lust ... Vorschlag durchs Killertal hoch Richtung Ringingen, Moessingen, dort ginge dann jeder seiner Wege.
Leute aus der Tuebinger Gegend (also alle anderen  ) koennten gut bei Rottenburg oder noch besser Obernau einsteigen (hier: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.458056,8.869969&spn=0.1,0.1&q=48.458056,8.869969). 
Mitfahrer gesucht...


----------



## britta-ox (16. Mai 2007)

hallo aka,

das ist ja nett !
ich werd dafür sorgen, dass du imZielbereich nicht allzulang warten musst... 
Schick mir doch mal deine Handy-Nr., falls ich schon vor dir/euch ankomm...  

Ne, im Ernst, werd nach der langen Auszeit vermutlich nur 1 Runde fahren und dann lieber euch/ dich noch ein Stück gemütlich zurückbegleiten.

Freu mich schon,
ich glaub ich hab mich beim Icerider mit nem Rennvirus infiziert... 


Grüßle Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Mai 2007)

und morgen? ist noch wer spitz auf kehren?


----------



## aka (16. Mai 2007)

Huhu alboehi,
meine Fahrtechnik ist ja net so der bringer, aber Spitzkehren fahren sich mit dem Tandem nun wirklich schlecht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> und morgen? ist noch wer spitz auf kehren?


Ich hätte trotz des angesagten Wetters auch Lust,mich aufs Bike zu setzen.
den einen oder anderen Regenschauer kann ich sicher ab,und geteiltes Leid ist bekanntlich halbes Leid.
Bei Dauerregen lass ich es aber definitiv bleiben.
In jedem Fall sollte das Ganze vormittags stattfinden,weil sich für den Nachmittag die bucklige Verwandtschaft angekündigt hat.

Bliebe nur noch die Frage:
Zu dir(Reutlingen) oder zu mir(Nürtingen)? 

Gruß,Oli


----------



## alböhi (16. Mai 2007)

das mit morgen werde ich in der früh nach dem ersten kaffee entscheiden.


----------



## alböhi (17. Mai 2007)

bei so ´nem wetter bleib ich gern daheim.


----------



## schalthebel (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,
ja bei der Resonanz muß ich wohl noch einen 2.ten Tourgide einstellen, oder was!? Geb ja zu, das Wetter ist nicht optimal aber vielleicht fahre ich ja doch noch alleine und mache tolle Bilder, die ich dann hier reinstelle und alle werden neidisch! Dann mal ätsch und bis bald.
/fred


----------



## alböhi (18. Mai 2007)

@ freitagstreff: ich kann erst ab 19.00 in wannweil starten -  - habt ihr lust mich dort abzuholen?

gruss andreas

@fred: ich steh gern als 2. guide zur verfügung kann jedoch nur samstag mittag bis incl. montag.


----------



## alböhi (18. Mai 2007)

samstag start 12.00 in rt: zwei tage schwäb. alb. frederik und ich fahren ( traillastig ) richtung geislingen mit übernächtigung.

wenn noch wer mitwill bitte posten oder anrufen.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (22. Mai 2007)

Aloa,

FYI: unsere Britta hat doch tatsaechlich den Albstadt Kurzmarathon (1 Runde) gewonnen - sich war nicht nur in ihrer Klasse die schnellste, sondern auch die schnellste Dame ueberhaupt (mit vieeeel Abstand)!




(Quelle: http://www.aim-n-time.de/Kurzmarathon_23km_nach_Zeit.pdf)

Super Sache


----------



## Bube (22. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Aloa,
> 
> FYI: unsere Britta ....
> 
> ...





    


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (22. Mai 2007)

*Danke meinen Trainern und Motivatoren*   ( Autogramme gibts später ! )​Bilder des top Tages bei www.firstfotofactory.com unter GONSO-albstadt-Marathon. Für meine die Startnr.33 eingeben.

Wow, das war ein richtig irre Tag  : super Wetter, mords Stimmung unter den Zuschauern auf der Strecke, nette Kollegen vom IBC-Team und ein serrrr
schnelles Rennen mit hohem Adrenalin  

Das war genau der Motivationsschub, den ich gebraucht hab, um den letzten Frust über die verlorene Kondition loszuwerden !

Eins schätzt ihr aber falsch ein:
Viel schöner noch wie der Sieg über die eigenen Geschlechtsgenossinnen ist der Gedanke, nur 36 Männer vor mir zu wissen...und den Rest der 190 hinter mir...  
die Frauenwelt ist einfach böse - so harmlos sie auch erscheint 


Grüßle Britta


----------



## immerdraussen (23. Mai 2007)

He super Britta, von wegen ich bin gerade nicht soo fit....


Bis bald mal wieder...


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> .......*Danke meinen Trainern und Motivatoren* .............nur 36 Männer vor mir zu wissen...und den Rest der 190 hinter mir...


schön zu wissen, dass frauen auch noch dankbar sein können - und der rest der männer war nicht hinter dir, sondern ist gar nicht dort gestartet  

sieht mann dich wieder mal auf der freien wildbahn - z.b. pfingsten?

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> schön zu wissen, dass frauen auch noch dankbar sein können - und der rest der männer war nicht hinter dir, sondern ist gar nicht dort gestartet
> 
> sieht mann dich wieder mal auf der freien wildbahn - z.b. pfingsten?
> 
> gruss andreas



nix da, britta ist jetzt eine höllische Racerin, hat keine Zeit mehr für Touren mit langsamen alten Herren. (duck+weg) 

Sie muss noch schneller werden für die IBC Racing Team Meisterschaft beim großen Marathon in Albstadt


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2007)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> nix da, britta ist jetzt eine höllische Racerin, hat keine Zeit mehr für Touren mit langsamen alten Herren. (duck+weg)
> 
> Sie muss noch schneller werden für die IBC Racing Team Meisterschaft beim großen Marathon in Albstadt



....

ein echtes Monster, das alles was ihm in die  Quere kommt, antreibt....


Hallo, vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Nickname in "Frauenversteher" umändern...   
(aufsteh und dableib)

Gruß


Michael


----------



## britta-ox (23. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> schön zu wissen, dass frauen auch noch dankbar sein können - und der rest der männer war nicht hinter dir, sondern ist gar nicht dort gestartet
> 
> sieht mann dich wieder mal auf der freien wildbahn - z.b. pfingsten?
> 
> gruss andreas


Du wusstest noch nicht, wie viele Frauen dem Kurier dankbar sind, dass er nicht auch noch durch ihr Blumenbeet radelt, wenn er ihren Vorgarten als Abkürzung zum Briefkasten nutzt... ?
- der Rest der Männer ist des nachts so aktiv, dass er des tags zu müde um zu starten  

gern mal wieder auf wilden Trails  . Hab Riesenlust auf deine Specials: lang, langsam, lustig ...
was hälst du von der Tour, die hier im Lokalthread beschrieben ist(Rund um Geislingen/Steige) oder der von Kirchheim rüber nach Geislingen?, von der Felix sprach?
evt. schon Pfingsten ( o.Sa?), ist aber noch nicht sicher. 
Wann kannst du denn, falls noch jemand Lust hat einfach outen .



MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> nix da, britta ist jetzt eine höllische Racerin, hat keine Zeit mehr für Touren mit langsamen alten Herren. (duck+weg)
> 
> Sie muss noch schneller werden für die IBC Racing Team Meisterschaft beim großen Marathon in Albstadt


Männer....mit nix zufrieden ...  
Dabei sorgst du doch jetzt für die Podestplätze für unser Team  
Der Herr Kollege fuhr nämlich auf den 2. Rang seiner AK auf der gleichen Distanz in grad mal 55 min    
Suuuuuuupi - ein Podestplatz bei diesem Geschlecht  hat schon noch mal nen anderen Stellenwert wie bei uns Damen !
Prost Martin ! ( schon wieder nüchtern? )

Da du die Podestluft jetzt gerochen hast, solltest du dich dem netten alten Herrn von der alb vielleicht auch mal anschließen...  ,es gibt keine spaßigere( mit Sicherheit more fun wie 5h einsam auf dem RR ) Ausdauer-Vorbereitung für diesen Großen Marathon wie die langen, langsamen, Lust auf mehr erzeugenden Tourleins von Herrn A. 


Grüßle aus Ox
Britta


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Mai 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ... es gibt keine spaßigere( mit Sicherheit more fun wie 5h einsam auf dem RR ) Ausdauer-Vorbereitung für diesen Großen Marathon wie die langen, langsamen, Lust auf mehr erzeugenden Tourleins von Herrn A.
> Grüßle aus Ox
> Britta



Es gibt da aber noch die ekelhaften, anstrengenden und mind. 8 Stunden dauernden Touren des Herrn DCD die mir auf den Podestplatz geholfen haben   Da ist Radsport aber überhaupt gar kein Spaß mehr


----------



## plusminus (23. Mai 2007)

@martin: FRECHHEIT! Ich hab meinen PC ewig bemüht dich auf der 46er Liste zu finden, mit sämtlichen Tipfehler-Varianten aber Du warst nicht zu finden somit bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du nicht gestartet bist. ABER, dass Du dich getraut hast das Ründchen nur einmal zu fahren, tzzzzzzzzzz. Trotzdem Gratulation zum 2. Platz!

Wird am Freitag gefahren!?

Axel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hab Riesenlust auf deine Specials: lang, langsam, lustig ...
> evt. schon Pfingsten ( o.Sa?),
> ..... falls noch jemand Lust hat einfach outen .


Dann oute ich mich mal.

Langsam und lustig kann ich ,
bei lang bin ich noch am Üben.

Samstag oder Sonntag ,Pfingstmontag kann ich net.

Macht mal Vorschläge!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drSchwoab (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Oli, hab auch mal wieder Lust und noch nix vor am Wochenende und VfB hatte ich schon letzten Samstag auf dem Schloßplatz .... Können ruhig eine schöne ausgiebige gemütlice Tour machen ...


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2007)

ich war letztes wochenende mit frederick in geislingen - superflowige trails.

ich werde sonntag losfahren ( wieder richtung geislingen ) und hätte zeit bis incl. dienstag. will auch noch bis heuberg rauf. übernachtung bei den naturfreunden im haus kostet 9  und am busen der natur mit dem eigenen schlafsack ist kostenfrei.

wenn wer mitwill werd ich´s als tour posten.

freitag abend kann ich leider nur nach 20 uhr auf´n bier mitgehn.

ciao bis denne


----------



## aka (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Freitag wirds bei mir nix, da ich erst am Abend heim komme (bin seit Sonntag weg und auf Entzug - gestern ein Rueckfall gehabt: hab' mir abends ein Hollandrad beim Hotel geliehen und bin damit 50km gefahren).
Am Sonntag bin ich beim World Cup in Offenburg.
Montag habe ich vor eine lange Tour zu fahren - eventuell gehe ich da auch nach Bad Wildbad um die Marathonstrecke abzufahren. Haette da eventuell jmd. Lust mitzukommen? Ich plane frueh zu starten.

Gruss,
  Andreas.


----------



## drSchwoab (24. Mai 2007)

Bad Wildbad am Montag hört sich auch gut an, wäre mal wieder Zeit, könnte ich dabei sein ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Mai 2007)

albÃ¶hi schrieb:


> ich werde sonntag losfahren ( wieder richtung geislingen ) und hÃ¤tte zeit bis incl. dienstag. will auch noch bis heuberg rauf. Ã¼bernachtung bei den naturfreunden im haus kostet 9 â¬ und am busen der natur mit dem eigenen schlafsack ist kostenfrei.



Ich hÃ¤tte Interesse,dich ein StÃ¼ck zu begleiten bzw. dich unterwegs zu treffen.

Schlafen werde ich aber sicher daheim,am Busen meiner Frau kostets nÃ¤mlich auch nix . 

Poste doch mal die angedachte Strecke,dann schau ich mal,wo ich zusteigen kÃ¶nnte.


@Stefan:
No Prob,wenn du lieber nach Wildbad willst.
Die Wetteraussichten sprechen allerdings eindeutig fÃ¼r Sonntag!

GrÃ¼Ãle,Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Oli, das mit derm Wetter befürchte ich auch ... aber wir haben ja noch Zeit ... und können bis dahin in Ruhe das Wetter und die Vorhersage beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (24. Mai 2007)

montag nach bad wildbad -     - das ist für mich ein argument meine pfingstplanung komplett zu überdenken.

[email protected] und oli : wie wärs am sonntag mit dreifürstenstein und bolberg.

@kandreas: planst du ´ne marathontour oder einfach nur hinfahren um sich dort den berg runterzustürzen?

[email protected]: hast du schon ´nen plan?

dann wär mal wieder alles offen

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] und oli : wie wärs am sonntag mit dreifürstenstein und bolberg.
> 
> 
> 
> gruss andreas




Das sagt mir leider überhaupt nichts(*duckundweg*),
Was würde denn da Km-und Hm-mäßig auf uns zukommen(Start und Ende in RT,nehm ich mal an)?


----------



## aka (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andreas,



alböhi schrieb:


> @kandreas: planst du ´ne marathontour oder einfach nur hinfahren um sich dort den berg runterzustürzen?





aka schrieb:


> ... eventuell gehe ich da auch nach Bad Wildbad um die Marathonstrecke abzufahren.


Ich gehe auf die Marathonstrecke und versuche, mich den Berg _herauf_zustuerzen 
Will gegen nachmittag bald zurueck sein. 
Ist aber vom Wetter abhaengig.

Gruss,

 AKa.


----------



## britta-ox (25. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> montag nach bad wildbad -   - das ist für mich ein argument meine pfingstplanung komplett zu überdenken.
> 
> [email protected] und oli : wie wärs am sonntag mit dreifürstenstein und bolberg.


auch ich hab meine Pläne geändert und entschieden mal die Nachtfahrt zu trainieren  
Nachtzug Ulm - Paris ...mit 3 jungen Männern    



@aka : wenn dein sturzfieber anhält, können wir uns auch gern in Pfronten die Strecke vorher mal hochstürzen  (der ist noch vor Wildbad , hoffe du hast nix falsch in deinen Kalender geschrieben )
Hab da mit einer Rampe eh noch was abzuklären... 

@oli : mein tip - fahr auf alle Fälle mit, Hm u.km merkst du auf der Strecke eh nicht...du bist im Trailrausch  


*wünsch euch allen viel Spaß und ein schönes langes WE !!!*


Gruß Britta


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2007)

Nachdem hier alle ihre Pläne über den Haufen werfen:
Ich starte Sonntag morgen in Nürtingen,die genaue Strecke ergibt sich während dem Fahren.

@"Großvater":
Wie wärs?
 Wielandstein statt Dreifürstenstein,Gutenberg statt Bolberg.

@Britta:
beaucoup de plaisir á paris!!(ich hoffe das ist richtig so,hatte in Franz. immer ne Fünf )


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Mai 2007)

Schon ganz schön verwirrend, was da alles angeboten wird.
Wenn´s wettertechnisch am Sonntag halbwegs gut aussieht, wär´ ich für `ne Tour mit Alböhi oder Oli, oder noch besser mit Alböhi UND Oli.
Vielleicht können sich die beiden Herren ja doch auf eine Strecke einigen?!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @martin: FRECHHEIT! Ich hab meinen PC ewig bemüht dich auf der 46er Liste zu finden, mit sämtlichen Tipfehler-Varianten aber Du warst nicht zu finden somit bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du nicht gestartet bist. ABER, dass Du dich getraut hast das Ründchen nur einmal zu fahren, tzzzzzzzzzz. Trotzdem Gratulation zum 2. Platz!
> 
> Wird am Freitag gefahren!?
> 
> Axel



@axel: Mit meiner zu erwartenden Zeit auf 2 Runden wäre ich irgenwo bei Platz 75 /AK 20 gelandet, darauf hatte ich dieses mal einfach keine Lust. Vor allem weil die Strecke nicht wirklich spannend ist.

Deshalb bin ich lieber eine Runde voll am Anschlag gefahren und hab mal eine vorzeigbare Plazierung mitgenommen  

cu
Martin


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2007)

@martin: aha, dann fahre ich in Offenburg nächstes mal auch 32/820 und nicht 110/3420 dann springt vielleicht auch mal was für mich raus. Die Preise in Albstadt letztes Jahr waren gar net so schlecht, was hast Du bekommen!?

@ll: ich fänds auch schön wenn man sich auf eine Pfingst-Mittelguteswetter-Tour einigen könnte, dann tät ich nämlich evtl auch vorbeischaun, obwohl ich eigentlich mal nen Ruhetag - oder zwei - bräuchte.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2007)

gut so - sonntag mit oli ab nürtingen - ist 10.00 in nü am bhf o.k.

[email protected]: holst du mich ab?

bis dann gruss andreas

und montag nach wildbad?


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Mai 2007)

@ndreas:
Ja, ich hol´ Dich gegen 9:00 Uhr ab, o.k.?

@Kamikaze-Fred:
Fährst Du auch mit?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Mai 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Die Preise in Albstadt letztes Jahr waren gar net so schlecht, was hast Du bekommen!?



war net so der Bringer, ein Trikot   und ein Trinkflaschengurt fürs laufen  Und leider keins von der 5 ltr.-Fässchen


----------



## aka (28. Mai 2007)

Uff, in Bad Wildbad heute wars garstig ...

Positiv: man hatte alles für sich alleine (den Wald, die Trails und auch Dual Slalom im Bike Park  ) . Sandstein ist im Gegensatz zu Albstein auch Nass einigermassen griffig. Die Feuersalamander machten rechtzeitig Platz, so dass keiner überfahren wurde.
Negativ: Grünhütte macht erst nach 10 auf; schlimmer jedoch: nicht nur gefühlte sondern reelle 4 grad, Dauerregen von oben, ergo klamme Finger auf den langen und fordernden Abfahrten, schwindende Bremsbeläge - und ein Bikeparkbetreiber der es nicht gut findet, das Marathonfahrer auf seiner Strecke ohne Billet trainieren  

Danke an plusminus für die dennoch schöne Tour.


----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2007)

einen guten beitrag des swr zum thema downhillstrecke in stuttgart könnt ihr hier sehen: http://www.bikemob.de/modules/smartmedia/clip.php?categoryid=1&folderid=9&clipid=13

open trails


----------



## aka (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ein kleiner Hinweis auf eine Sportveranstaltung in unserer Gegend, diesmal eher in der Rubrik Fahrtechnik:







Sulz am Eck liegt hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.018837,0.030255&t=h&z=15&iwloc=addr&om=1

Und als Appetithaeppchen ein Filmle von Ryan Leech:
http://www.ryanleech.com/videos/LeechTeaseMed.mov

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## alböhi (31. Mai 2007)

da rennst du bei mir offene türen ein.    ....    bin dieses wo-ende mit mark in freiburg auf ´nem trialworkshop.

die scab - brothers lassen grüssen

da sulz am eck fast bei dir im garten ist könnten wir das ja mit grillen und biertrinken verbinden


----------



## aka (31. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ...
> da sulz am eck fast bei dir im garten ist könnten wir das ja mit grillen und biertrinken verbinden



Dann fassen wir das doch ins Auge 
Allerdings am Sonntag, denn den Samstag über tu ich so als sei ich ein Rennfahrer.


----------



## britta-ox (31. Mai 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> da sulz am eck fast bei dir im garten ist könnten wir das ja mit grillen und biertrinken verbinden


Dann lass dir mal den Hausschlüssel geben...
Aka verdrängt seine schottrigen, steilrampengespickten Al_p_träume mit trialantischen Al_b_träumen  und vergisst dabei ganz, dass er seinen Porsche voller Frauen gen Alpen düsen wollt, wo er ein pulstreibendes Date im Himmelreich hat... 

Apropos :
wollt dieser Tage mal die Strecke für den Kollege auskundschaften, wovon mir aber dringend abgeraten wurde,da motivationshemmend... 
stattdessen wurd ich auf eine herrliche tagestour durch die gegend mitgenommen- war *SUUUUUUUUUUPER !   *
schöne, lange Schotterauffahrten, ein paar richtig herrausfordernde Rampen,
oben gigantische Fernblicke, nicht zu verachtende almen und super Trials hinunter  ( Uli fuhr früher Enduro-Rennen-entsprechend sahen die trials aus , für euch wärs kein Problem und ich hab mir erlaubt ein paar Mal abzusteigen ).
Insgesamt warens galub ich 1610hm, 61 km und 4,5h Fahrzeit( hab schon auf der Karte geschaut, ist auch gut als 2000er ausbaubar  )

wär das mal was für euch? ihr könnt ja bei eurer nächsten tour/stammtisch mal drüber reden,
wenn Interesse besteht, stell ichs mal ins forum.

bis bald mal !
gruß aus ox
Britta


----------



## aka (1. Juni 2007)

@Britta: ich finds schon anstrengend mit dem Rad zum Treff nach Tuebingen zu fahren, ums bis ins Allgaeu zu schaffen muass i no a weng trainiere...  
Siehe PM.

Wegen dem heutigen Treff: die Wetterprognose schaut ja mau aus - Tuebingen.
Wer kommt?


----------



## alböhi (1. Juni 2007)

wer so´n avatar hat muss damit rechnen, dass keiner mehr mit ihm fährt.  

ausser natürlich wer ihn kennt  

sonntag grillen is o.k. - wo fährst du denn samstag?

gruss vom andreas - der dem voodoologo nachtrauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juni 2007)

Ist irgendwer von euch morgen unterwegs?
Der René und ich hätten mal wieder Lust auf die Reutlinger Ecke  

Gruß Oli


----------



## britta-ox (2. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer von euch morgen unterwegs?
> Der René und ich hätten mal wieder Lust auf die Reutlinger Ecke
> 
> Gruß Oli


Hab morgen ab 20 Uhr Nachtdienst in Ulm. Werd mit dem Fahrrad anreisen um vorher noch in blaubeuren o. Schelklingen ne Runde zu drehen.
Wenn das ne Alternative für euch ist...
Denk, dass ich so gegen 16 Uhr in Blaubeuren Bhf. o. auf dem Schillersteig sein werd. Die Runde über Schelklingen hat so 3h...mehr ist bei mir leider nicht drin, da ich dann nach ulm muss. 
Auf dem Schillersteig kann mann aber prima einkehren, nett, gut und günstig...falls euch die tour nicht reicht  

Gruß Britta


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juni 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hab morgen ab 20 Uhr Nachtdienst in Ulm. Werd mit dem Fahrrad anreisen um vorher noch in blaubeuren o. Schelklingen ne Runde zu drehen.
> Wenn das ne Alternative für euch ist...
> Denk, dass ich so gegen 16 Uhr in Blaubeuren Bhf. o. auf dem Schillersteig sein werd. Die Runde über Schelklingen hat so 3h...mehr ist bei mir leider nicht drin, da ich dann nach ulm muss.
> Auf dem Schillersteig kann mann aber prima einkehren, nett, gut und günstig...falls euch die tour nicht reicht
> ...



Danke fürs Angebot,
aber das liegt doch etwas außerhalb unseres "Verbreitungsgebietes".
Ausserdem wollten  um diese Zeit schon wieder frisch geduscht auf dem Sofa liegen,sprich wir würden schon vormittags starten.

Grüßle und bis irgendwann mal wieder,Oli


----------



## britta-ox (4. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> aber das liegt doch etwas außerhalb unseres "Verbreitungsgebietes".


ab und an ist auch Fremdgehen ganz schön... 


apropos Fremdgehen...
am 10.6. haben die Kollegen aus dem Münchner localforum die Reintaltour ausgeschrieben, eine der schönsten Touren bei GAP, sehr zu empfehlen  
(MfG ab ox)


Gruß Britta


----------



## aka (4. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer so´n avatar hat muss damit rechnen, dass keiner mehr mit ihm fährt.


Oooooch, ist doch so suess ... 
Obwohl, am Freitag ist doch prompt keiner beim Tuebinger Treff aufgetaucht  



alböhi schrieb:


> sonntag grillen is o.k. - wo fährst du denn samstag?


-> ich schick dir eine PM. Ich moechte nicht noch mehr Leute erschrecken, alleine Fahren macht keinen Spass.


----------



## alböhi (4. Juni 2007)

und was ist nun mit sonntag, dem 24. juni? trial gucken und abends grillen?

gruss andreas

@ britta : " kollegen aus muc " soll das heissen du bist nicht mehr meschugge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> und was ist nun mit sonntag, dem 24. juni? trial gucken und abends grillen?


Von mir aus sehr gerne - ich kaufe auch gerne das  und die  ein.
Im Gegenzug erwarte ich allerdings eine verbindliche Anmeldung der Teilnehmer bis sagen wir Donnerstag 21. Juni.



alböhi schrieb:


> @ britta : " kollegen aus muc " soll das heissen du bist nicht mehr meschugge?


Die macht halt Roaming. Das eine schliesst das andere ja nicht aus


----------



## aka (4. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> und was ist nun mit sonntag, dem 24. juni? trial gucken und abends grillen?



Also nochmals zusammengefasst (man könnte es auch _*Einladung*_ nennen): 

Am Sonntag dem 24. Juni gibts vormittags (Start gegen 09:30) eine Tour von mir zuhause nach Sulz zum Wettkampfgelände. Das sind so ca. 12km, keine Trails, nur Wald- und Feldwege.
Im Anschluss an die Veranstaltung (vermutlich noch vor Ende) fahren wir nachmittags wieder zurück, wo dann bei mir das eine oder andere Steak vertilgt und Getränke getrunken werden.
Hierzu sind die Radler aus dem Tübinger IBC Forum (aber auch "Mitleser" bzw. Leute aus der "Nachbarschaft") herzlich eingeladen.
Ich brauch aber einen Überblick wer und wieviele kommen, also bei Interesse bitte _per PM _bis zum 21. Juni melden.
Einzelheiten zum Treffpunkt usw. gibts zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Anfahrt von TÜ zu mir geht natürlich per Rad (ca. 25km) oder per Zug bis Herrenberg / Gültstein. Von dort sinds ca. 7km.

Gruss,

  Aka.

Das Kleingedruckte: ich behalte mir vor das Ganze bei geringer Teilnehmerzahl, zu grosser Teilnehmerzahl, ungebührlichem Verhalten, despektierlichen Äusserungen, Wettkampfbedingten Verletzungen, schlechter Laune wegen eines lahmen Marathonresultats oder auch ohne Angabe von Gründen abzusagen. Ich denke aber nicht das das passieren wird.



aka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein kleiner Hinweis auf eine Sportveranstaltung in unserer Gegend, diesmal eher in der Rubrik Fahrtechnik:
> 
> ...


----------



## alböhi (4. Juni 2007)

@ka : ) danke für die einladung - ich bin dabei.

hier ein frühes produkt der regionalliga ( mpg filmchen mit 54 mb )


----------



## DCD (6. Juni 2007)

@ ex 28zöller

unser "rückspiel" steht noch aus. ich habs nicht vergessen! habe nur wegen dem dauernden radfahren leider sehr wenig zeit.

aber mach doch bitte mal paar terminvorschläge vielleichts klappts ja mal


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. Juni 2007)

Hoi,
ich wies des passt heir nicht so rein aber weis von eiuch jemand was über den Bikepark der in Eningen (unter der Achalm) an der Kiesgrube eintstehen soll??
Homepage?
suchen die Helfer?

fals jemand informarionen das zu hat einfach ne mail an mich!

Thx Simon


----------



## MoreFun34 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wie schauts denn heute Abend aus, wer ist denn alles an der Touri-Info in TÜ um 18h?
Ich bin im vergangenen Jahr mit dem ex 28-Zöller ein paarmal mitgefahren und konnte dann später leider nimmer.
Meine Kondition ist derzeit nicht die Beste, aber für ne Feierabendrunde und vielleicht ein anschließendes Bier wird es mit Zähnezusammenbeißen hoffentlich reichen.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## aka (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mir reichts heute leider nicht zum Treff.

Gr,

 Aka.


----------



## alböhi (9. Juni 2007)

sonntag treff punkt 8 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf am parkhaus.
spitzkehren (  ich hab grad "kehrwoch"   ) auf der uracher/reutlinger alb. das heisst eine aneinanderreihung von anspruchsvollen auf und abfahrten, die ich über den nordrandweg/burgenweg verbinde. dauer: bis mittag oder die luft aus geht.
das ist auch eine trainingsfahrt für die froeaters rückrunde  

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> sonntag treff punkt 8 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf am parkhaus.
> spitzkehren (  ich hab grad "kehrwoch"   ) auf der uracher/reutlinger alb. das heisst eine aneinanderreihung von anspruchsvollen auf und abfahrten, die ich über den nordrandweg/burgenweg verbinde. dauer: bis mittag oder die luft aus geht.
> das ist auch eine trainingsfahrt für die froeaters rückrunde
> 
> gruss andreas



Das hätt dir auch etwas früher einfallen können  !
hab mittlerweile meinem Sohn für morgen früh eine "Radtour" versprochen.

Gegenangebot(bisschen kurzfristig,ich weiß):

Heute um 14.30 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen oder gegen 15.30 Uhr am Jusiparkplatz Kohlberg.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## alböhi (11. Juni 2007)

@ oli : hätte dir sicher auch spass gemacht  in klammern anzahl spitzkehren eiskugeln geklaute kirschen und natürlich entnommene bodenproben  : gaisberg ( 7 ) ochsensteigle ( 35 ) dettinger höllenlöcher rossfeld olgafels ( 23 ) pfarrwegle buckelter kapf uracher höllenlöcher ( 23+1 ) eisdiele ( 5 ) nägelesfelsen ( 2 ) und die krönung buckelter kapf ( 64+3 ) und kirschenweg ( ... ) nach hause.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3785216&postcount=583

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?

Grüßle,Oli


----------



## DCD (14. Juni 2007)

@ ex 28zöller

hallo anderas,
emails auf fro-kontaktadresse erreichen mich immer nur auf umwegen.
schreib doch lieber wieder in unser forum! 

montag wird wohl leider nicht gehen, da zu wenige frei machen können. aber sonntag könnte schon klappen wenn nicht irgendwelche renn-termine sind.


----------



## alböhi (14. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3785216&postcount=583
> 
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Grüßle,Oli


 
sonntagstour: treff punkt 8 uhr 30 in rt hinterm hbf - ziel rendezvous mit der nürtinger gruppe auf der alb.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (15. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> sonntagstour: treff punkt 8 uhr 30 in rt hinterm hbf - ziel rendezvous mit der nürtinger gruppe auf der alb.
> 
> gruss andreas



Huhu Alboehi,
wird bei mir nix, am Sonntag ist touren mit der Frau angesagt.
Wie schauts heute abend mit Neckarbruecke aus - Wettervorhersage ist ja recht bescheiden. 
Bin gestern abend schon im Blitzlicht heimgefahren, war irgendwie leistungssteigernd  aber dennoch net lustig.

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Huhu Alboehi,
> wird bei mir nix, am Sonntag ist touren mit der Frau angesagt.
> Wie schauts heute abend mit Neckarbruecke aus - Wettervorhersage ist ja recht bescheiden.
> Bin gestern abend schon im Blitzlicht heimgefahren, war irgendwie leistungssteigernd  aber dennoch net lustig.
> ...




Hi !

Neckarbrücke kann ich heut nicht, da ich eine Erkältung mein
eigen nenne... 

Aber dafür darf ich heute noch mein neues Bike abholen....    


Zuerst war ich fit, aber das Bike nicht da....
dann ist das Bike da und ich nicht fit.....   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## loretto6 (15. Juni 2007)

@Bube: neues Rad? Erzähl!! Kaum ist man mal zwei Wochen weg, schon überschlagen sich die Ereignisse!!!

Wg heute amd: ich würde direkt nach der Arbeit kommen, falls es zur Abwechslung mal gerade nicht schifft. Ich seh ja dann, wer da ist.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Bube: neues Rad? Erzähl!! Kaum ist man mal zwei Wochen weg, schon überschlagen sich die Ereignisse!!!
> ...
> Gruß Christoph






Hi Christoph !

Spätestens beim "verlängeren" NightRide, der ja bis in die frühen Morgenstunden gehen soll, treffen wir uns ja, oder ?

(Konnte an der Eisdiele mit meinem angegrauten Jekyll bei
den jungen Hüpfern nicht mehr so richtig landen. Jetzt kann man mal zeigen, daß ältere Herren
auch so ihre gewissen Vorzüge haben können...         )



Gruß


Michael


----------



## loretto6 (15. Juni 2007)

Da macht´s aber einer spannend. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich´s bis zur Nacht der wunden Hintern aushalte - ich bin bekanntermaßen ungeduldig und werd dann ungeniessbar. So ungefähr:  sieht das bei mir dann aus. Un das willst Du sicher nicht verantworten 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (15. Juni 2007)

Blick ausm Fenster: schifft grad wie sau => bleibe daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2007)

sonntagstour: treff punkt 8 uhr 30 in rt hinterm hbf 

teil 2 der spitzkehrenparty protektoren sind von vorteil ( gutenberg rauf grasberg runter rauf aufs rossfeld olgafels runter pfarrweg nach hülben rauf ....) - wenn die nürtinger in unserer nähe sind können wir ja ein stück zusammen  zur eisdiele "trailen"  

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ....jungen Hüpfern nicht mehr so richtig landen. Jetzt kann man mal zeigen, daß ältere Herren
> auch so ihre gewissen Vorzüge haben können...   ) Gruß Michael


 
genau - nämlich respekt vor der schwerkraft!


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2007)

Der Fahrer scheints zum Glueck einigermassen ueberstanden zu haben:





Quelle: www.freies-wort.de

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## plusminus (18. Juni 2007)

üüüüüüüüübel. Zum Glück denke ich währrend der Marathons nie an sowas. Dachte immer die Downhillgabeln wären höchstens am Übergang Schaft-Gabelkrone zum Brechen zu bringen - wenn überhaupt.

Wie siehts bei euch am Freitag aus? Besondere Pläne? Ich hätte evtl mal wieder Zeit da ne M-Bau Vorlesung verlegt wurde.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (19. Juni 2007)

@xel : ich freu mich - dann zeig ich dir auf der karte die angefragte strecke.

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Juni 2007)

sieht nicht gut aus  Wenn Dir dass beim CC-fahren ohne Proties passiert - AUUUAAAAAHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. Juni 2007)

Bizarr, der Bruch des Castings. Die Gabel muss ausgefedert gewesen sein, als die Kraft von vorne eingewirkt hat (vielleicht im Sprung gegen grosses Hindernis -> kein einfedern).
Das hoechste Biegemoment duerfte ja an der unteren Gabelbruecke wirken und am unteren Steuerrohrende wirken wg. Hebelarm, haette auch getippt, dass eher da was bricht.

Hm, anscheinend wars jedoch so:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3801207&postcount=260


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2007)

Die gestrige Freitagstour war genau nach meinem Geschmack! Sowas sollten wir unbedingt öfter machen!
Ein paar Fotos davon gibt´s in meinem Profil.
Danke an Frederik für´s "Vormachen", an Andreas für´s Fotografieren und an Christoph für die Handschuhe!

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,
bei mir hats dann gestern doch nicht mehr geklappt.....

@mark: seh ich da eine Federgabel an Deinem Rad? Bietest Du den F99 aus Deiner Galerie immer noch zum Kauf? Wenn ja was würdn der so kosten und welche Länge und Klemmung hat er?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2007)

@xel:
Ja, ich weiÃ, vor `nem halben Jahr habÂ´ ich noch behauptet, das Explosif wÃ¼rde auch `ne Starrgabel bekommen. Ich habÂ´s mir dann aber doch anders Ã¼berlegt. Das ist `ne Recon U-Turn (85-130mm).
Beim Thema Vorbau muÃ ich Dich wohl enttÃ¤uschen, denn der aus meiner Galerie ist ein Superforce. Er ist 120mm lang und hat eine "normale" Klemmung, also 25,4mm. Der Preis ist nach wie vor 25â¬.
So, jetzt muÃ ich aber schnell ins Bett, denn morgen um sechs Uhr muÃ ich 190km und 2800hm auf der StraÃe fahren.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (23. Juni 2007)

Oh, stimmt. Wenn man mal genauer hinsehen würde sieht man sofort, dass das kein F99 is.
Was tust Du Dir da morgen an, und wo?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (24. Juni 2007)

Anmerkung fuer die Leute, die sich durch das Wort Marathon abgeschreckt fuehlen: wir sind gaaaanz normale Leute die Spass am MTB haben und fahren beim Tuebinger Treff schoene Touren und haben noch nie jemanden im Wald alleine zurueckgelassen. Also nur Mut!
Und wen es interessiert wie die britta-ox ist beim Marathon (mist, schon wieder  ) in Pfronten abgeschnitten hat, der findet die info mit wenig Suchen beim IBC Team Thread.


----------



## plusminus (24. Juni 2007)

@ka: war gutes Wetter? Was für ne Zeit nimmste Dir jetzt für Bad Wildbad vor? Kann leider nicht einschätzen wie gut Dein Lauf war, da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, und km/hm allein sagen halt auch noch nicht alles.

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2007)

.... wie wär´s mit ´nem extra thread für euch rennfahrer? hier traut sich ja keiner mehr mitzufahren.

ich fahr gern mal gemütlich mit neuen leuten - gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Juni 2007)

@xel:
Bei meiner Erzählung über die Kilometer und Höhenmeter, die ich gestern zurückgelegt hab´, ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Es waren natürlich nicht 190km und 2800hm, sondern 19km und 280hm. Und der Ma...die Veranstaltung heißt eigentlich auch nicht Alb-Extrem, sondern Halb-Extrem.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (25. Juni 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @aka:Kann leider nicht einschätzen wie gut Dein Lauf war, da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, und km/hm allein sagen halt auch noch nicht alles.
> 
> Gruß


 
aka war suppi -er fuhr eine Top-Zeit    -und er hat am Breitenberg berghoch sogar noch Leuts überholt  . Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das zu schaffen ist eher gering, denn in der Regel ist jeder bis dahin ausgepowert, wenn er nicht gar :kotz: ...Sorry, aber das kommt jedes Jahr wohl öfters vor!



alböhi schrieb:


> .... wie wär´s mit ´nem extra thread für euch rennfahrer? hier traut sich ja keiner mehr mitzufahren.
> 
> ich fahr gern mal gemütlich mit *neuen* leuten - gruss andreas


Ich protestiere !!! Das ist diskriminierung der alten... 

das macht euch ja gerade zu was ganz besonderem   ...eure Vielseitigkeit..."ganz normale" angebote gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer !
aber Nachtfahrten, 24-h-Träume, 2000er-Projekte *und* ab und zu ein gemeinsames Spaß-Rennen...haben die wenigsten im Angebot  . 
glaub mir, das lockt Neulinge an...ich sprech aus Erfahrung , denn ich bin auch *über ein Spaß-Rennen* auf eine supernette Truppe, die klasse touren fährt, gestoßen... . (Da fuhr übrigens einer mit, von dem ich behaupten würde das wärst du gewesen, hätte er nicht ein anderes Avatar gehabt  )

und ich bin gespannt, wer nächstes Jahr alles auf der Teilnehmerliste steht, wenn ich jetzt noch verrat, dass in der Tüte der Preisträger 400g Bergkäse und ne Hartwurst von der Bergmetzgerei waren  , 
beim Rennen ACDC "highway to hell" die Leuts den Edelsberg hochtrieb und am Breitenberg ne Sambatruppe mit hübschen Cheerleaderinnen nicht nur den aka motivierte nochmals alles zu geben... 

gruß britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2007)

diesen freitagstreff in tü um 18.00 an der touristinfo: wir fahren auf´d uracher alb und ein paar von uns noch länger  

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> diesen freitagstreff in tü um 18.00 an der touristinfo: wir fahren auf´d uracher alb und ein paar von uns noch länger
> 
> gruss andreas







Parole:   Von achtzehn bis acht !    


Gruß


Michael


----------



## alböhi (26. Juni 2007)

gut so!? auf die uracher alb und mit der bahn um 20.29 ab urach oder 21.21 ab metzingen zurück oder im anschluss auf vollmondtour ( eine gute beleuchtungsanlage mit reichlich strom ist trotzdem bedingung ). rückkunft bis zum frühstück.

in der nacht nur waldautobahn! wurzeltrail am albtrauf zum sonnenaufgang.

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (29. Juni 2007)

@alböhi

Hallo Andreas,
kann leider heute wieder nicht mit, obwohl die Ecke ja mein homerun, - pardon - hometrail-Revier ist. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.

@loretto6
Jetzt kommt langsam mein Bauvorhaben (was Neues muß her) ins Rollen! 
Gabel, Kralle, Pedale, Sattel, Hörnchen sind schon gebunkert.
Muß ich mir eigentlich jetzt noch ´nen zweiten Sattel anschaffen, oder darf man mit´nem Avatar doch noch mitfahren? Ich hatte den nämlich schon vor Eurem Disput besorgt. 

Gruß und Kette rechts....
toddel


----------



## loretto6 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Toddel,

sauber! Ich konnte gestern die Vorzüge meines vollgefederten Gefährts von der Achalm runter wieder mal richtig auskosten. 
Warum du mit deinem Speiseeis-Sattel aber nicht mitmachen dürfen solltest, ist mir schleierhaft!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (4. Juli 2007)

hallo tübinger  

mtb treff an der neckarbrücke vor der touristinfo 

immer freitags 18.00


----------



## aka (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich schaff es in naechster Zeit schwerlich zum Freitagstreff. 
Am kommenden Wochenende fahre ich einen Marathon nehme ich in Bad Wildbad an einem lustigen Volksradwandertag mit Zeitnahme teil, und vor dieser gemuetlichen Tour moechte ich mich etwas schonen.
Die Woche drauf dasselbe, nur in Albstadt. 
Ich hoffe inbruenstig, noch vor meinem wohlverdienten Urlaub nochmals Freitag zum delikaten Freitagstreff nach Tuebingen kommen zu koennen.

Gruss an Alle,

 Aka.


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schaff es in naechster Zeit schwerlich zum Freitagstreff.
> Am kommenden Wochenende fahre ich einen Marathon nehme ich in Bad Wildbad an einem lustigen Volksradwandertag mit Zeitnahme teil, und vor dieser gemuetlichen Tour moechte ich mich etwas schonen.
> ...




Bei mir ähnlich:

Trainiere mit meinen Buben für den Alpen-X, dann Urlaub.
Aber bald ist ja wieder WINTER !
Da seh´mer uns dann ja wieder regelmäßig    


Grüße

Michael


----------



## heidi_rockt (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kommt denn eigentlich überhaupt jemand morgen zum Biken?

Würde gerne bei Euch ne Runde mitfahren, nachdem ich mich lange genug davor gedrückt habe... 
Bin bei jedem Wetter dabei - Treffunkt ist ja um 1800 die blaue Brücke beim Neckarmüller, stimmt das?

Wär schön, wenns klappen würde!

Grüße
Heidi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Heidi,

fast richtig!!! Am Freitag 18:00 (meist wird´s ein bisschen später) ist korrekt. Blaue Brücke ist falsch - die ist beim Kino und beim Blauen Turm (da wo sich die Dorfjugend die Kanne gibt).

Wir treffen uns an der Neckerbrücke (korrekt Eberhardsbrücke) direkt bei der Touristinfo. Das ist am anderen Ufer - von der Neckarmüllerei aus gesehen!

Und natürlich fahren wir bei jedem Wetter 

Bis morgen 
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (5. Juli 2007)

@berlehrer: so g´sehn stimmt das schon mit der "blauen brücke" am neckarmüller, wenn ich mich da an die eine oder andere freitags-after-hour erinnere. ubnd das andere ufer ist doch am baggersee. 

@ heidi : herzlich willkommen im club. es gibt´s ja auch noch den mark und kamikazefred - und ein paar, die nicht so regelmässig erscheinen.

jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der peter  und dann drehn doch noch mal ´nen ordentlichen film im schönbuch ( 64 mb! ). 

gruss vom alböhi


----------



## heidi_rockt (6. Juli 2007)

War heute das erste Mal dabei - war klasse und hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Echt schade, dass durch viele posts so ein "falscher Eindruck" entsteht, hab mich ja auch lange nicht getraut, mit Euch Überfliegern und Ausdauertieren  fahren zu gehen. Obwohl die Schienbeinschoner schon gefährlich aussehen - aber besser als meine verkratzten Beine...
Ich war schön blöd, mich davon wochenlang blenden zu lassen, ihr seid ne tolle Truppe! Die Tour war in moderatem Tempo, inklusive netten Trails und hat echt Laune gemacht. Der Spaß steht wirklich im Vordergrund! 

Bin in zwei Wochen wieder dabei....

Schönen Abend,

die Heidi


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo Freunde des Geländeradsports,

Ich hab´ ein Video von Frederiks Bruder gefunden.
Die Ähnlichkeiten hinsichtlich bevorzugter Streckenwahl und Fahrtechnik sind schon verblüffend, oder?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAdaEIojr1E

Übrigens muß ich Heidi recht geben: Es war gestern mal wieder eine schöne Tour, vor allem mein Start an der Tourist-Info war einzigartig. Ich denk´, die Passanten waren auch begeistert, schließlich legt sich nicht jeden Tag Einer samt Fahrrad auf die Eberhardsbrücke.

Ein Spitzen-Wochenende wünscht

Mark


----------



## schalthebel (7. Juli 2007)

Also mein Bruder fährt lieber mit den Jeep durch die Serengeti. 
Irgendwie muß ich langsam aufpassen, daß ich bei den Radlern nicht so langsam einen neuen Spitznamen bekomme! Aber den Stunt mußte ich schon paarmal anschauen, der war nicht schlecht.
Wie sieht es denn morgen aus. Bis um 13:00Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Hat wer Lust auf eine Vormittagstour?
Gruß
immer noch Fred der Schalthebel


----------



## alböhi (7. Juli 2007)

[email protected] : ( neuer : ) spitzname  - ich find´s gut.

schalthebel klingt doch wie altschädel  - sorry koi zeit, ich mach morgen ´nen fliegenfischerkurs.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (9. Juli 2007)

@lböhi: muss man zum Fliegenfischen eigentlich in den Kuhstall? Da gibt es jedenfalls jede Menge von den Viechern. 

Was ist eigentlich aus den Alternativterminen am Montag und am Mittwoch geworden? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den Alternativterminen am Montag und am Mittwoch geworden?
> 
> Gruß Christoph


 
aufgrund der nachfrage nicht viel - mark würde glaub ich schon noch gern was machen. mir reicht der freitag mit euch  .

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (9. Juli 2007)

Flaischt gönnten wir Mittwoch  - bei gutem Wetter - mal in Steinbruch?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Juli 2007)

@Christoph:
Der Steinbruch ist natürlich klasse, aber unter der Woche komm´ ich halt meistens recht spät von der Arbeit zurück.
Da ist das schon fast zu weit weg für mich. Aber wir könnten uns ja in K´furt treffen und hier etwas "Street-Riding" betreiben, also Treppen, Skatepark u.ä. fahren.
Dazu könnten wir dann vielleicht auch wieder den Andreas überreden. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (10. Juli 2007)

o.k. dann bis mittwoch um 19.15 bei mir am laden. vielleicht klappt das auch mit spaten. 

gruss andreas


----------



## MoreFun34 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

fahrt Ihr freitags noch regelmäßig von Tübingen Touri-Info?
Ich würd gerne diesen Freitag mal vorbeischauen und dann gerne wieder regelmäßiger.

Grüße
Matthias (aus dem letzten Sommer)


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Matthias,

ich bin zwar nicht der Andreas. aber wir fahren am Freitag noch regelmäßig. Und wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer!! (Und natürlich auch jede Mitfahrerin)

Christoph (der letzten Sommer WM-geschädigt war)


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand heute abend spontan jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
Meine Vorstellung waere so gegen 18:30 zu starten (koennte vielleicht auch ein bisschen spaeter werden, weiss noch nicht wann ichs von der Arbeit heim schaffe) und grob Richtung Alb zu fahren, vielleicht Moessingen oder Hechingen?
Treff koennte z.B. Rottenburg oder auch Bad Obernau sein. Zur Not koennte ich auch nach Tuebingen kommen. 
Licht ist obligat!


----------



## BHMDK (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Nachdem im Marathon Forum noch keine rechte Resonanz zu kriegen war, versuche ich es mal hier.  

Ich hätte einen Startplatz für Albstadt zu vergeben. Das Wetter soll ja deutlich besser werden, so dass keine  Schlammschlacht zu erwarten ist......

Wenn einer aus der Region hier den Platz übernimmt, gibt es ein Team-Trikot unseres Sponsors (nix Besonderes, halt ein Radtrikot  ), die Startgebühr müsste aber übernommen werden.
Sofern es einen von Euch interessiert, dann bitte entweder per PM oder unter dirkboehm[at]yahoo.com.
Umschreibung des Namens etc ist kein Problem und wiord vom Veranstalter kostenlos erledigt.

Gruß
Dirk (der -Verletzungs- und Berufsbedingt) leider einen erheblichen Trainingsrückstand hat und daher passen muss.


----------



## alböhi (11. Juli 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @christoph......."Street-Riding" ..........Dazu könnten wir dann vielleicht auch wieder den Andreas überreden.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark


 
is nu was oder nicht? 

ruft mal an. dreas

ps.: wenn jemand windschatten für albstadt braucht - ich bin noch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (11. Juli 2007)

Der Wetterbericht ist schei..e. Ich muss noch üben für Samstag. Deswegen werde ich heute abend nicht kommen. 

Ich weiß, zuerst blöde Ideen haben ud dann kneifen, aber nächste Woche wär ich dabei 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ps.: wenn jemand windschatten für albstadt braucht - ich bin noch zu haben



Hoho, Windschatten wirds in Albstadt angesichts der Massen an Startern sicherlich genug haben, ein Schneepflug waere da wohl besser 

Aber nachdem die Beste aller Helferinnen und die Physiotherapeutin keine Zeit haben waere ein Wassertraeger schon net schlecht - es fahren ja mehrere aus dem Tuebinger Umfeld mit ...


----------



## loretto6 (11. Juli 2007)

Jetzt hört aber auf, einen falschen Eindruck von uns zu vermitteln. Wir fahren zum Spaß, es macht Spaß mit uns zu fahren und Marathon - was ist das??


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ... Marathon - was ist das??



Marathon - altgr. und Katharevoussa ÎÎ±ÏÎ±Î¸ÏÎ½, neugr. ÎÎ±ÏÎ±Î¸ÏÎ½Î±Ï Marathonas; Ã¼bersetzt Fenchelfeld

Um Albstadt rum gibts das Degerfeld, das Lerchenfeld, ... von einem Fenchelfeld dort habe ich noch nichts gehoert  - komische Sache, das.


----------



## britta-ox (11. Juli 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ps.: wenn jemand windschatten für albstadt braucht - ich bin noch zu haben


Hey, supi !!!Du bist gemeldet ???   

Ich hätt gern einen ,
einen, der Wind und Leute vor mir wegbläst  , 
einen , der mit mir schwätzt und von den Schmerzen ablenkt  , 
einen, der mir ein neues Fläschchen reicht, wenn meines leer ist  - 
einen, der meine Platten unter 10 min flickt.... -
einen, mit dem ich nach vollbrachter Tat !!!

Den Rest hoff ich allein zu schaffen  

Freu mich schon riesig  

Gibts noch mehr undercover Meldungen  ?
_Wer hat noch nicht und will noch gern_ ...?
im "Marathon,Race...Forum" gibts noch Startplätze, sogar *geschenkte !!!*


Bis dann !
Britta


----------



## loretto6 (11. Juli 2007)

Ich geb´s auf


----------



## heidi_rockt (11. Juli 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört aber auf, einen falschen Eindruck von uns zu vermitteln. Wir fahren zum Spaß, es macht Spaß mit uns zu fahren und Marathon - was ist das??



@Christoph und alle anderen Spaßfahrer - ich hab mein Bestes gegeben Euch ins rechte Licht zu rücken...


----------



## plusminus (11. Juli 2007)

@ka: ich werde in Albstadt net im Startblock stehen. Habe mir bei unserer Schweiz-Aktion einen Nerv "irritiert". Jetzt heißt es Radpause....... Evtl steig ich mitte nächste Woche wieder mal auf den Bock. Ansonsten kann ich gerade nur Laufen und auf Vordiplome lernen - toller Ersatz für so nen tollen Sport.

Axel


----------



## britta-ox (11. Juli 2007)

> Wir fahren zum Spaß, es macht Spaß mit uns zu fahren und Marathon mit euch zu fahren macht auch Spaß....


ad 1.wir wollen uns doch nicht mit Halbwahrheiten zufrieden geben  .
ad 2.: never give up
ad 3.: Vorurteile gibts keine nicht bzgl. Spaß bei euch, aber by you bzgl.Maras... (immerhin gibts Leut, die ohne Hektik unterwegs sind und sich an der Verpflegungsstation heiße Saita bestelln... )

*Biken mit Euch macht immer Spaß* 

@ll: Treffpkt n.R.: Stand des DIMB-Teams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht müssen einfach die folgenden Zitate ab jetzt auf jede Seite:


aka schrieb:


> Anmerkung fuer die Leute, die sich durch das Wort Marathon abgeschreckt fuehlen: wir sind gaaaanz normale Leute die Spass am MTB haben und fahren beim Tuebinger Treff schoene Touren und haben noch nie jemanden im Wald alleine zurueckgelassen. Also nur Mut!


Und hier die Stimme einer, die sich offensichtlich getraut hat:


heidi_rockt schrieb:


> War heute das erste Mal dabei - war klasse und hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Echt schade, dass durch viele posts so ein "falscher Eindruck" entsteht, hab mich ja auch lange nicht getraut, mit Euch Überfliegern und Ausdauertieren  fahren zu gehen. Obwohl die Schienbeinschoner schon gefährlich aussehen - aber besser als meine verkratzten Beine...
> Ich war schön blöd, mich davon wochenlang blenden zu lassen, ihr seid ne tolle Truppe! Die Tour war in moderatem Tempo, inklusive netten Trails und hat echt Laune gemacht. Der Spaß steht wirklich im Vordergrund!



Hm, wenn ich mir deine Galerie so anschaue könnte man meinen, an deinem Rad wär' schon mal eine Startnummer befestigt gewesen  


Mea Culpa, ähm, Heureka(!): ich nehme die Zeilen sogleich in meine Signatur auf, dann kann ich auch in zukunft ein bissle was über Marathons Volksradwandertage mit Zeitnahme schreiben.


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

Test, Test ... musste leider kürzen - aber ist doch besser so ?

Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Avatar in den Schönheitssalon schicken, derdas schreckt doch ab, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Bube (12. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich mir deine Galerie so anschaue könnte man meinen, an deinem Rad wär' schon mal eine Startnummer befestigt gewesen





Ja ja, die Fotos könnt mer stundenlang ansehn.... 

Und zum Radwerk kann ich von zuhause aus rüberlaufen. Rad lohnt sich
fast nicht.... 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## plusminus (12. Juli 2007)

@ll: Da ich hoffe bis Ende des Monats wieder voll einsatzbereit zu sein und nicht in Marathonläuferlager übergewechselt zu sein (oder gar Triathlon) würde ich da gerne eeeeendlich meine große Schönbuchtrailrunde nochmal anbieten.
Da es mittlerweile großen Forums-Zulauf gab hier nochmal die Details.
Start ist in Ehningen bei Böblingen. Wir fangen gleich mit nem Trail an, dann eine kurze Schotterpassage, weitere Verbindungstrails, dann zum Beine lockern ein Asphaltabschnitt mit leichtem Gefälle. Dann kommen schon die Höhepunkte: Auf einem langen durchgezogenen Trail geht es richtung Naturfreundehaus Herrenberg, auf Wunsch können wir dann einen Bergauftrail wählen oder die Höhenmeter bis zum Friedhof auf Schotter hinter uns bringen. Ab dem Friedhof werden es die meisten von euch wohl kennen. An der Schönbuchkante geht es entlang bis Entringen. Bergauftrail zur Hohen Entringen, dann wieder auf der Höhe entland und nochmal mit nem Trail in den Schönbuch rein. Am geschlossenen Brunnen würde ich mich von euch verabschieden nachdem ich euch vorher in TÜ abgeholt hätte.
Die Tour ist für jeden von euch - und ich kenne ja die meisten, meisterbar. Die mir unbekannten machen auch einen sehr fitten Eindruck (Britta, Bube, Heidi......) Eine Einkehr am Naturfreuden... äh freundehaus ist ja fast obligatorisch. Andreas erinnert sich sicherlich noch an Carboloading mit lecker Träubleskuchen!!!!
Wer hat Lust? Ich würde den Samstag 28. vorschlagen - Wanderer sind mir diesmal egal. Start um 9 bis 10 Uhr in TÜ?

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ll: .........meine große Schönbuchtrailrunde nochmal anbieten............Wer hat Lust? Ich würde den Samstag 28. vorschlagen - Wanderer sind mir diesmal egal. Start um 9 bis 10 Uhr in TÜ?
> 
> Gruß


 
da ich in der früh noch " arbeiten " muss ist für mich 10 uhr schon sehr früh. wie lange dauert deine ausfahrt? ich frage weil ich abends noch was vor habe  

@n alle mondsüchtigen: samstag 28.7. treff punkt 18.00 in reutlingen 
( zitat aus dem " sommernachtsalptraum " vom 1.7.07 )

rock around the clock - gruss andreas

noch etwas für trial interessierte http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENkXhotSPY


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> noch etwas für trial interessierte http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENkXhotSPY


Und zur Mahnung hier ein Schnippsel den die wohl rausgeschnitten haben:
http://www.bike-board.de/home/video/bilder/TWATONABIKE.mpeg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (12. Juli 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust? Ich würde den Samstag 28. vorschlagen - Wanderer sind mir diesmal egal. Start um 9 bis 10 Uhr in TÜ?





alböhi schrieb:


> @n alle mondsüchtigen: samstag 28.7. treff punkt 18.00 in reutlingen


Schade, bei mir geht an dem Wochenende wg. einer Hochzeit nichts. 

Gruss,

  Aka.


----------



## plusminus (12. Juli 2007)

Tja, dann isch der Termin wohl nix......
Alternativvorschläge? Bin eigentlich recht gut verfügbar, da ich keine Schichtarbeit in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit angenommen habe um mich einerseits auf einen sehr schönen und abwechslungsreichen Sport zu konzentriereren und andererseits 2 weitere Vordiplome vorzubereiten. Also auf gut Deuscht: ab Ende Juli hab ich relativ lang Zeit für viele verrückte Ideen. Evtl komm ich ja zum Sommernachtsreiten vorbei. Mit großen und kleinem Akku dürfte ich auch eine ganze Weile versorgt sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2007)

[email protected] nochmal:  mir is´der samstag schon recht - wart doch erst mal ab, ob´s jemand nicht passt.

das eine muss ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben. ist halt eine herausforderung beides zu verbinden.

mein vorschlag wär um 11 in tü zu starten und dann halt nicht arg rumtrödeln, sondern ´ne schöne flowige tour fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (12. Juli 2007)

Der Erfahrung nach gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Leute lieber an Deine Nachttour hängen - wovon ich unter Umständen ja auch angetan wäre.

Ja dann warte ich mal auf "Anmeldungen" für die Schönbuchtrails. Das kann jeder fahren!!!!

Axel


----------



## alböhi (13. Juli 2007)

schönbuchtrails mit + - axel : samstag 28.7. treff punkt 11 uhr in tü bei der touriinfo

also ich bin dabei gruss andreas

@freitagsfahrer: kommt doch nach der ausfahrt auf´s stadtfest - ich arbeite    am fress und saufstand des angelvereins an der jakobskirche ( das ist hinter der "krummen brücke" ).


----------



## loretto6 (13. Juli 2007)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Werbung zu machen: wir spielen morgen 16:00 Uhr beim Stadtfest und zwar auf der Bühne am Nonnenhaus. 

Nun zu den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens: kommt heute Abend äbber? Ich tät kommen wollen!!

Christoph


----------



## plusminus (15. Juli 2007)

So war das jetzt aber nicht gedacht.
Nur weil ich verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen bin, musstet ihr doch jetzt net langsamer oder überhaupt net fahren.

@aka und monsterq: was los? Vor allem Martin??? Deine Startnummer von der Meldeliste ist an jemand anderen vergeben worden - konntest du auch net starten?

Gruß und mit Bitte um Meldung

Axel


----------



## Bube (15. Juli 2007)

Bitte, Bitte ihr Rennfahrer Biberles     !!

Wir sitzen hier vor dem PC und warten auf 
kurze Berichte.   
Gibt´s einen Link zu den Ergebnissen ?
Auf der offiziellen Homepage fand ich nichts...

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (15. Juli 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Bitte, Bitte ihr Rennfahrer Biberles     !!
> 
> Wir sitzen hier vor dem PC und warten auf
> kurze Berichte.
> ...





Alles klar, gefunden...

Hey Aka: des war aber gar ned langsam:  Platz 252 von 2028 gelisteten 
Sauber    

Bube


----------



## plusminus (15. Juli 2007)

aber 10min langsamer als letztes Jahr...... Defekt?

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. Juli 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> aber 10min langsamer als letztes Jahr...... Defekt?
> 
> Axel



Hinterreifen: Defekt
Ellbogen: Defekt
Daumen: Defekt

Mann mit dem Hammer: der hatte leider keinen Defekt

=> Zeit ist OK


----------



## britta-ox (16. Juli 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Bitte, Bitte ihr Rennfahrer Biberles !!
> 
> Wir sitzen hier vor dem PC und warten auf
> kurze Berichte.


...und wir werden dann wieder geschimpft... 


aber bitte:
*es war ein wahnsinns Erlebnis !* Ich hab zwar schon im Vorfeld erzählt bekommen, wie toll Albstadt ist, doch das hat all meine Vorstellungen übertroffen. Unglaublich - ein irre Publikum ! Man musste einfach sein Bestes geben, egal wie heiß es war und wie weich die Beine...
selbst Opas und Omas saßen in ihren Klappstühlchen unterm Sonnenschirm,
Kinder standen mit Wasserschläuchen am Straßenrand und sorgten für eine willkommene Dusche vor einem harten Anstieg, einfach super  
Großen Respekt vor diesem Publikum, das Stunden in brütender Hitze ausharrte.

Zum Rennen selber: technisch eigentlich nicht schwierig, bis auf ein paar Schmierpassagen im Wald, was das Ganze sehr schnell machte, zumindest in der ersten Hälfte des Rennens. dann kamen die kräftezehrenden Anstiege,v.a. im letzten Drittel. Doch wenn man sich vorher nicht ganz verausgabt hatte, ging auch das ohne Krämpfe  . Viele gaben aber da noch auf, was ich schade find, wenn mans schon so weit geschafft hat, aber es war halt auch serrrrr warm... . Von 2800 Gemeldeten gab es immerhin 2028 Finisher  
Meine Bilanz: ein kaputter Reifen ( Dank dem netten Unbekannten, der mir geholfen hat  ), ein Sturz, als einer in mich reingerutscht ist. War aber nicht schlimm bis auf ne verklemmte Kette und ein verbogenes Schaltauge.
und *viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Spaß* ,
hoher Hormonpegel  , 
ein wenig Schmerzen  , die sich aber voll und ganz gelohnt haben  


@ Axel: die Zeit spielt bei diesem Rennen und diesem Publikum wirklich nur ne Nebenrolle. Jeder gibt sein Bestes, das ists, woraufs ankommt  


@ Aka: hoffe deinem Kapselriss gehts einigermaßen,
gute Besserung !


Gruß und allen eine schöne Woche !
Britta


----------



## plusminus (16. Juli 2007)

@Britta: für jemanden wie mich der dieses Jahr die 3:40 knacken wollte spielt die Zeit schon eine Rolle. Ich bin Albstadt schonmal mitgefahren und da er topographisch wie landschaftlich eigentlicht mit keinem Marathon mithalten kann geht es mir bei so nem Marathon um die Zeit. Der aka war ja letztes Jahr sogar noch etwas schneller als ich - ok ich musste von ganz hinten starten und bin die ersten 40km Slalom gefahren..... Mein bestes spiegelt sich in der Zeit wieder - aber ich glaube das ist eine Diskussion die man sich sparen sollte -->

Na, ich freu mich doch, dass ihr alle angekommen seid und euren Spaß hattet. Die Bemerkung mit der Zeit war eher als Hinterfragung (wies ja auch da steht) nach Defekten gemeint. Und so war es dann ja auch.

Greetz

Wer kommt mit zur Schönbuchtrailtour? @britta: du warst damals eine der ersten die sich dafür interessiert hat.


----------



## aka (16. Juli 2007)

Dem Bericht von Britta ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
War wieder eine SUPER Sache, ganz egal wie am Ende die Zeit ist. Und Britta, auch vor deiner Leistung respekt! Wenn man die Strecke noch ueberhaupt nicht kennt koennen die letzten Anstiege ganz schoen fertig machen.


britta-ox schrieb:


> @ Aka: hoffe deinem Kapselriss gehts einigermaßen,
> gute Besserung !



Die Physiotherapeutin von meinem Team meinte, Kapsel und Baender seien noch ganz  

Und damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: ich wollte die 3:40 zu keinem Zeitpunkt knacken, das hat +- nicht auf mich bezogen 

Edit: noch ein paar Bilder:
1
2
3


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Juli 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> ... Vor allem Martin??? Deine Startnummer von der Meldeliste ist an jemand anderen vergeben worden - konntest du auch net starten?



 

ne, gestartet bin ich schon. Hab aber fürchterlich gelitten, Kopfweh, Kreislaufprobleme, Krämpfe,.... Man sollte einfach nicht mit einer Erkältung in so ein Rennen gehen. An der Burgfelder Verpflegung lag ich dann eine halbe Stunde hinter meinem Plan, war total am Ende und hab die Segel gestrichen.

muss jetzt aber glaube ich nächstes Jahr wieder starten, hab da noch ne Rechnung offen  

Ich bin übrigends mal vorsichtig für deine Schönbuchtour angemeldet


----------



## britta-ox (16. Juli 2007)

> @Britta: für jemanden wie mich der dieses Jahr die 3:40 knacken wollte...


Wow, dann hättest du mich ja frisch geduscht, von ein paar Weizen gestärkt auf der Ziellinie empfangen können... 
Nein, ich weiß schon was du meinst. Mir gehts ja auch immer mehr so - angestachelt durch die tolle Atmosphäre fährt auch frau  viel schneller, mit einem bisher unbekannten Ehhrgeiz in den Beinen... 
Und die Schmerzen hinterher fühln sich sooooooooo gut an... 



> Der aka war ja letztes Jahr sogar noch etwas schneller als ich ...


...dieses Jahr war er schneller als ich  . Der aka scheint immer schneller zu sein... 




> Wer kommt mit zur Schönbuchtrailtour? @britta: du warst damals eine der ersten die sich dafür interessiert hat.[/


Muss schaffen... 
Hab erst darüber nachgedacht evt Urlaub zu nehmen, weil es mich sehr reizen würd, aber man muss Prioritäten setzten und die liegen ganz klar bei meinen Kindern.

@aka: ich denke die letzten Anstiege machen immer fertig, wenn man die stunden vorher schon Vollgas gefahren ist... 
gar nicht gekannt stimmt auch nicht ganz, da wir zuvor schon bei der Teamie-Ausfahrt nen Großteil der Strecke gefahren sind. Wobei sich das bei ner Tour mit gemütlichem Tempo und schwätzen nebenher ganz anders anfühlt und man viel gar nicht registriert.


----------



## plusminus (16. Juli 2007)

@monsterq: alles klar. Du kannst Dir ja aussuchen wohin Du anfahren willst. Ich bringe Dich auch gern wieder nach Ehningen zurück, natürlich unter Nutzung einiger der Trails.

Axel


----------



## aka (16. Juli 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...dieses Jahr war er schneller als ich  . Der aka scheint immer schneller zu sein...


Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: mir gehts absolut nullinger darum, schneller als andere zu sein. 

Tolle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sind wir vom Treff doch alle, , ob mit oder ohne Rennleidenschaft.

So, jetzt hab' ich genug zum Thema Marathon (argh, schon wieder) geschrieben.

    CU am Freitag!

P.S.: passt auf, im Schwarzwald hats zweikoepfige Schlangen ... hab' gestern ueber meinen Schlauch gestaunt, der hatte einen doppelten Snakebite ... 4 Loecher.


----------



## plusminus (16. Juli 2007)

Mensch aka: da durfte ich neulich ein prächtigeres Exemplar auseinander nehmen - aber zum Glück komm ich gerade von der Anatomie-Klausur und muss sowas nie wieder machen - außer ich geh in die Fischtechnologie hehe.

Freitag - hmmmmmmmmmmmm, ich denk ich trau mich am Mi oder Do mal wieder aufs Rad. Evtl komm ich euch kurz besuchen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (17. Juli 2007)

Sehr geeehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich möchte Sie hiermit darauf hinweisen, daß die werte Frau Rockt und meine Wenigkeit am morgigen Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr eine Fahrtechnik-Tour unternehmen werden.
Dazu möchten wir Sie alle herzlich einladen. 
Als Treffpunkt dient die Skate-Anlage beim Sportplatz am Kreisverkehr oberhalb von Kirchentellinsfurt Richtung Altenburg (alternativ: die Kreissparkasse in der Dorfstraße, ebenfalls in Kirchentellinsfurt um 18:53 Uhr).
Die Fahrzeit wird ungefähr zwei Stunden betragen.
Über Ihr zahlreiches Erscheinen würden wir uns sehr freuen, unabhängig ob Sie Marathonfahrer oder Extreme-SonntagsbrötchenmitdemRadbeimBäckerholer sind.
Bitte wählen Sie, wenn möglich, Ihre Garderobe dem Anlaß entsprechend (Knie-/Schienbeinschützer und Plattformpedale).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem sonnigen Kirchentellinsfurt,

Ihr Mark Stylemaster Jahn


----------



## alböhi (18. Juli 2007)

@ mark: ruf mich bitte vorher an. ich kann erst um 19.00 den fishermanstore schliessen.

gruss andreas


----------



## heidi_rockt (18. Juli 2007)

@meine Spaßfahrer Mark & Andreas: War wieder richtig klasse heute abend - so macht auch Fahrtechnik Laune, besonders wenn man so geduldig und kompetent durch die Serpentine gelotst wird - Erfolgserlebnis inklusive!

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2007)

apropos Tour und Fahrtechnik. Die Technik lernt man am Besten aufm Trail.
Also würde ich mich freuen euch alle mit zur Trailtour im Schönbuch zu nehmen! Wir können auch ein kleines Serpentinenstück einbauen. Weiß zwar nicht wie hart eure Serpentinen sind, aber besser als nix sag ich mal. Das Stück könnten wir uns dann direkt nach der Erholungspause im Naturfreundehaus einverleiben.

Gruß vom weiterlerndem und weiterkurierendem
Axel


----------



## alböhi (19. Juli 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> apropos Tour und Fahrtechnik. Die Technik lernt man am Besten aufm Trail.Axel


 
na das glaub ich auf gar keinen fall - oder warum gibt´s auf marathonveranstaltungen so viele unfälle?

ich denke doch das dort viele laien gnadenlos überfordert sind und dann nicht nur sich selber, sondern auch noch andere gefährden.

mir ist mein " beruf "   und vor allem meine gesundheit wichtig genug, das ich mich auf dieses risiko - bei einem jedermann/fraumarathon abgeschossen zu werden - nicht mehr einlassen werde. 

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2007)

Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran, dass es bei den Marathons so wenige Trails gibt  Also wer bei den Marathons die ich bisher gefahren bin, aufm Trail stürzt der macht irgendwas richtig falsch. Bin ja kein Fahrtechnikexperte, aber was bei den Marathons geboten wird ist jetzt ja net selektiv. Bin ja sogar in Wilbad bei der Probebefahrung mit abgefrorenen Fingern die Trails runtergekommen.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (20. Juli 2007)

@+-
Ich würde am 28.07.07 mitfahren. Bitte nochmals festzurren: 9:00 Uhr oder 11:00 Uhr, wie Andreas vorschlug?

@aka
Bei meinem letzten misslungenen Bunnyhop im Schönbuch muß wohl auch diese zweiköpfige Schlange an meinem Heck gehangen sein!! Danke nochmals an die Kumpels für´s warten und Schlauch wechseln!

Gruß
toddel


----------



## plusminus (20. Juli 2007)

Ääääääääähm mir ischs eigentlich wurscht. Ob ich morgens oder abends die 2h mehr Chemie lern macht keinen Unterschied.
Da ich bei den Tübingern sowieso immer sehr entgegenkommend bin (früher aus BB, jetzt aus S) sagen wir 11 Uhr, dann kann der Andreas mit. Sollte sich hier eine erdrückende Mehrheit der 9 Uhr Fraktion bilden können wir ja immer noch drüber quatschen.

Neckarbrücke würde ich als Treff gut finden, da finden eigentlich alle, früher oder später hin.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## loretto6 (20. Juli 2007)

Liebe Freunde des Bergradelns,

heute amd bitte Protektoren mitnehmen!!

Am späten Nachmittag und Abend ziehen teils kräftige Schauer und Gewitter vom Schwarzwald her über die Region hinweg. Dabei drohen örtlich Starkregen und Hagel.
Der zunächst schwache Wind frischt zum Abend aus West stark auf, bei Gewittern sind Sturmböen möglich - das ist unsere Wetterbericht für die Region. 

Also den Schirm neben die Luftpumpe schnallen!!

Bis dann
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2007)

sa 28.7. schonbuchtrails mit axel treff punkt 11 uhr in tübingen an der neckarbrücke vor der touristinfo


----------



## plusminus (23. Juli 2007)

Also meine Hand, bzw mein Nerv, macht fast keine Probleme mehr. Denke ich werde am Donnerstag nach Physik mal aufs Rad steigen und schaun wies läuft. Bin aber guter Dinge, dass ich euch am Samstag abholen werde. Muss noch schaun wie wir den Transfer nach Ehningen gestalten. Da fällt mir sicherlich was ein, evtl mit 'nem Bergabtrail zwischendurch, natürlich nur mit vorheriger Höhemetervernichtungsabstimmung.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juli 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ....bei einem jedermann/fraumarathon abgeschossen zu werden....



musst nur schnell genug runter fahren, dann schießt dich schon keiner von hinten ab  

Du weist ja: wer später bremst ist länger schnell


----------



## plusminus (23. Juli 2007)

..... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Vor der Kuppe schnell noch alle überholen und dann groß/groß schalten und runter.

Axel


----------



## immerdraussen (23. Juli 2007)

@ Heidi, Andreas und Mark,
danke daß Ihr mich gestern von der Arbeit wegreißen und mit nach Geißlingen nehmen wolltet, hätte auch fast geklapt und ich wäre auch echt gerne mal wieder mit Euch in den Trails unterwegs gewesen. Hab dann den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch verbracht, war eindeutig die schlechtere Variante....

Bis bald mal wieder 
Felix


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2007)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> musst nur schnell genug runter fahren, dann schießt dich schon keiner von hinten ab
> 
> Du weist ja: wer später bremst ist länger schnell


 

genau oder rechtzeitig abrechen, bevor was passiert


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2007)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> @ Heidi, Andreas und Mark,
> danke daß Ihr mich gestern von der Arbeit wegreißen und mit nach Geißlingen nehmen wolltet, hätte auch fast geklapt und ich wäre auch echt gerne mal wieder mit Euch in den Trails unterwegs gewesen. Hab dann den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch verbracht, war eindeutig die schlechtere Variante....
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder
> Felix





Hi Felix   


solltest vielleicht mal deinen Nickname in "immermalwiederdraussen" ändern   




Grüße von Michael, 
der grad eine Art Sommerpause
macht (meine meisten km/Monat hatte ich imemr noch im Januar.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (24. Juli 2007)

@ bube : ein zimmermann ist etwas ganz anderes als ein stubenmädchen 


gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (25. Juli 2007)

kleine technikrunde treff 19.15 am wannweiler fishermanstore.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (25. Juli 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> kleine technikrunde treff 19.15 am wannweiler fishermanstore.
> 
> gruss andreas



Bei mir ist nix mit Biken, auf meinem Trainingsplan steht heute abend Arbeit mit Hammer und Meissel.


----------



## alböhi (25. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nix mit Biken, auf meinem Trainingsplan steht heute abend Arbeit mit Hammer und Meissel.


 
wieso ?  hast du freitag nicht mehr geduscht


----------



## aka (25. Juli 2007)

Zum Glueck wars aufm Heimweg schon dunkel ... mein Rad hat der Regen am Sonntag morgen geputzt. Ich selber habe vorher schon geduscht.
Mal im Ernst, mir wird grad klar dass ich erst im September wieder mitradeln kann - Hochzeiten, Urlaub etc. .


----------



## alböhi (25. Juli 2007)

@ka : ( schade - schick mir ´ne voodoopuppe - die nehmen wir dann freitag´s als maskottchen mit : )


----------



## loretto6 (25. Juli 2007)

Na, im Winter sind wir dann ja wieder eine richtig große Gruppe!!


----------



## alböhi (27. Juli 2007)

@ freitagsfahrer : lässt sich die tour so gestalten, das ihr    mich um 19.15 im fishermanstore abholt?

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Juli 2007)

war uin Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht  Danke an die Guides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (30. Juli 2007)

Schön war´s!! 
Aber das nächste Nal sparen wir uns die letzte Abfahrt. Dann hätt´s nämlich weder Panne noch Sturz gegeben

Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (30. Juli 2007)

Wo seid ihr denn noch langgefahren?

Axel


----------



## loretto6 (31. Juli 2007)

Das war doch bevor Du abgebogen bist. Mark hatte einen Platten und mich hat´s gelegt. 

Danach sind wir noch hinter Kamikaze-Fred hergefahren - irgendwie querwaldein!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (31. Juli 2007)

Hä? Dich hats doch net auf der letzten Abfahrt gelegt sondern vor dem fetten Wurzeltrail in der ausgewaschenen Zone..... Das mit Marks Platten hatte ich mitbekommen, dachte folglich, dass es in einem anderen Trail sowohl einen weiteren Sturz als auch einen Platten gab.

Wer fährt denn am Freitag?

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (31. Juli 2007)

ich fahr gern mit - arbeitstechnisch bedingt leider erst wieder ab 19.15 vom fishermanstore - falls ihr   mich abholt.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2007)

An alle:

Fahrtechnik-Training Mittwoch, 19:00 Uhr, Skatepark Kirchentellinsfurt (beim Sportplatz am ersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Altenburg)

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. August 2007)

Da ich morgen Abend zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen bin werde ich net an der Freitagsrunde teilnehmen können. Euch viel Spaß!

Axel


----------



## heidi_rockt (3. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ichs auf 1800 nach Tübingen schaffe. Fahrt Ihr wieder um 1900 am Fishermanstore in Wannweil vorbei, dass ich mich dann ggf. dort einklinken könnte?

Grüße
Heidi


----------



## loretto6 (3. August 2007)

Hochverehrte Frau Rockt,

bis 18:00 schafft´s doch eh kaum jemand. Ich komm heute auch erst um 18:irgendwas, weil ich bis 18 Uhr arbeite. 

Bis später
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (4. August 2007)

das wort zum sonntag: treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in reutlingen rückseite hauptbahnhof - start zu einer trailligen tour auf der uracher alb - ziel ist viel spass und ein grosser eisbecher auf dem heimweg  

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (6. August 2007)

Sorry, Herr alböhi, wenn ich den Thread schon wieder missbrauch... 
nicht böse sein, aber ich muss meine freude einfach mit euch teilen !

"Unser" Andi (aka, Teamchef des Spaßteams Meschugge...) hat beim Ironbike in Ischgl die Langdistanz bewältigt !!!!!!!!!!!   

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Für Nichtinsider : 79 km. *3820 hm * (laut Ausschreibung !)

Sein Höhenmesser zeigte etwas weniger, aber vermutlich ist er im Hormonrausch ein stück den Berg hochgeflogen... 

Ist das nicht der Wahnsinn?
Ich freu mich so mit ihm und kann nur ahnen, wie er sich "danach" gefühlt hat...

einfach top, andi  

Lieber Gruß euch allen
Britta

...die sich jetzt auf den Weg ins Allgäu macht... 
@alböhi: ich hab auch arbeit auf dem Bike gefunden...


----------



## alböhi (7. August 2007)

[email protected] : sollen wir morgen technik machen?  ich könnte " das brett " und ´nen klappspaten mitbringen!? alternativlokation würd ich unter der k´furter brücke vorschlagen. dort ist auch immer trocken.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (7. August 2007)

Gute Idee! 
Eine Überdachung ist mir als "Mädchen" bei dem Wetter, daß für morgen vorhergesagt wird, nämlich schon wichtig.
Dann würd´ ich mal sagen:

ab 19:00 Uhr unter der Brücke an der Kreuzung mit der Shell-Tankstelle

Eingeladen sind natürlich wieder sämtliche stolzen Besitzer eines Geländefahrrads.

Gruß,

Scab-Sister Mark


----------



## alböhi (8. August 2007)

o.k. ab 19 uhr - auch wenn´s regnet! - ich komm meist erst um 1/4 vom fishermanstore weg.


----------



## heidi_rockt (8. August 2007)

Wär dann heute abend auch dabei - mit dem Brett hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen....


----------



## loretto6 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Schwestern,

welche Brücke ist denn jetzt gemeint. Die große Neckarbrücke der B 27 zwischen K-furt und Lust-now oder dieses Mickerding über das man fährt, wenn man vom Einsiedel nach K-furt will?

Feministische Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi_rockt (8. August 2007)

Hallo Christoph,

und ich dachte, ich in die einzige, die nicht weiß, welche Brücke gemeint ist...

Info vom unserem "Mädel" hierzu:


> Wieviele Shell-Tankstellen kennst Du denn in K´furt? Kurz davor, also quasi
> auf Höhe der Post kommt rechts ein Weg, der unter der Brücke endet. (aus K`furt kommend)



Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter - bis nachher dann!

Grüße,

Heidi


----------



## loretto6 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Heidi,

vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen. Mir ist zumindest klar, dass es nicht die Brücke ist, die Andreas vernutlich gemeint hatte. Aber in K-furt werde ich Euch schon finden, wenn es nicht zu sehr schifft. Ich bin heute nämlich schon mal naß geworden. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## alböhi (9. August 2007)

am sonntag dem 12.8. - mind 160 spitzkehren bei 4 abfahrten - treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in reutlingen am hbf.
ankunft froeaters mit der bahn um 11.04 ( über tübingen ) und von nürtingen um 11.12 
treff hinter dem bahnhof am parkhaus ( gegenüber dem mediamarkt )

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (10. August 2007)

Nachdem ich am Mittwoch aus familiären Gründen nicht konnte, heute schon zweimal nass wurde , mein Vorschlag für heute Abend: wir treffen uns gleich unter einer Brücke, am besten mit einer Flasche Lambrusco !!

Das mit der Brücke ist durchaus ernst gemeint - kommt denn heute abend jemand?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## heidi_rockt (10. August 2007)

Da ich bin am Mittwoch schon unfreiwillig unter der Brücke gelegen bin und immer noch leichte Probleme mit den Nachwirkungen hab, werd ich heute abend ganz mädelmäßig kneifen und mich schonen - morgen gehts ja in die Berge....


----------



## aka (10. August 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...kommt denn heute abend jemand?


Blick aus dem Fenster: eher nicht


----------



## plusminus (10. August 2007)

Blick aufs Wetter-Radar: ich auch nicht.


----------



## toddel1 (11. August 2007)

@andreas

Ich denke daß ich am Sonntag mit dabei bin!
Nachdem nun Vorderrad und Hinterrad überarbeitet wurden, müssen die Felgen gut eingebremst werden. Hoffentlich gehen die 160 Spitzkehren nicht nur bergauf ;-)
Grüßle 
Jürgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. August 2007)

Ich muss morgen passen,
sollte am nachmittag der Familie zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich geh evtl. morgens biken.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCD (15. August 2007)

war ganz nette, kleine tour am sonntag mit jürgen und andreas

danke an die beiden 

ich hoffe wir bekommen die bilder und filme mal zu sehen!


----------



## alböhi (17. August 2007)

heute 18.00 in tü - treff an der neckarbrücke vor der touristinfo

wie wär´s mal wieder mit einer etwas längeren tour - natürlich mit beleuchtung.

gruss andreas


----------



## heidi_rockt (18. August 2007)

Heidi, Peter und der Alböhi laden ein:

Morgen, Sonntag um 11 Uhr, Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Metzingen zur Spaßfahrerausfahrt auf die Alb.
Festes Ziel ist auf jeden Fall die Eisdiele in Urach, verbunden mit vielen netten Trails und Serpentinen, Dauer bis ca. 17 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf viele alte und hoffentlich auch neue Gesichter.

Bis morgen,

Grüße
Heidi & Co.


----------



## pikehunter69 (18. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal ,

bin seit langem ein Leser Eures Threads und wollte schon lange mal bei Euch mitfahren .

Leider ist es mir bisher aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich gewesen. 
Wenn es  sich bei mir irgendwie einrichten läßt komme Ich morgen um 11 Uhr nach Metzingen an den Bahnhof .  

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden 

       vom Alexander


----------



## singletrack (18. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

würder morgen auch mitfahren, ist ja schon eine Weile her seit dem letzten Mal, aber leider kommt halt immer mal was dazwischen;
Freue mich auf morgen, Wetter soll ja gut werden, bis dann

Steffen


----------



## alböhi (18. August 2007)

grüazi miteinand. 

i bring a pfund bergkäs und an laib brot mit - des gibt kraft. dann fehlt nur noch obst und schoki. 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi_rockt (20. August 2007)

@alböhi, Geissenpeter, Alexander und Steffen:

Hat Spaß gemacht, unsere kulinarische Rundfahrt gestern (Fliegerheim, Eisdiele, Picknick...)

Hab die Bilder bei mir im Album eingestellt.

Wär schön, wenns mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen würde!











Grüße
Heidi


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. August 2007)

@ Heidi , alböhi, Geissenpeter, und Steffen , 

war ein echt tolles mit Erlebnis mit Euch auf tour zu gehen , Ihr seid ein klasse Haufen ........!!! 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal .

Falls einer von Euch Donnerstag Lust und Zeit hat ? Ich will auf jeden Fall auf die Alb ,am liebsten Vormittags - bin aber Zeitlich  flexibel , muß nicht arbeiten . 

Matsch macht schmutzig !!!  
Grüße aus dem wilden Süden 
vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (21. August 2007)

wie wär´s mit donnerstag 9.00 am hbf in rt? traillige tour zum stöffelesberg in pfullingen?

gruss von andreas - der auch ohne federn fliegen kann

das wort zum sonntag: picnic ist schick


----------



## mtbjahn (22. August 2007)

*heute, 19:00 Uhr zwei Stunden Fahrtechnik in Kirchentellinsfurt*
wenn´s regnet unter der Brücke an der Kreuzung mit der Shell-Tankstelle, ansonsten im Skatepark neben dem Sportplatz am ersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Altenburg

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## andreaunduwe (22. August 2007)

Hallo Mark,

dürfen auch Auswärtige  teilnehmen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mtbjahn (22. August 2007)

Aber klar doch, wir freuen uns über jede(n), der/die mit uns fährt!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## singletrack (22. August 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> wie wär´s mit donnerstag 9.00 am hbf in rt? traillige tour zum stöffelesberg in pfullingen?
> 
> gruss von andreas - der auch ohne federn fliegen kann
> 
> das wort zum sonntag: picnic ist schick




Hallo Alexander, hallo Alböhi,
wäre am Donnerstag mit dabei, wäre auch 9.30 bzw. 10.00 Uhr O.K?
Habe nämlich noch Urlaub und will nicht ganz so früh raus ...

Sonntag hat mir auch super gefallen, wäre auch für eine Wiederholung dieser Art zu haben, evtl. mit Hütteneinkehr !?

Grüße Steffen


----------



## pikehunter69 (22. August 2007)

hallo Andreas und Steffen ,

morgen um 9.30 Uhr am Bahnhof (Hintereingang )in Reutlingen 
geht für mich in Ordnung !??? 

Matsch macht schmutzig 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (22. August 2007)

so machen wir´s.

@ll: die runde über´n stöffelberg dauert 2-2,5 h. dann je nach laune ..... ?!

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (22. August 2007)

Grml. Zu spät gelesen - schon andersweitig verplant. Am Freitag ebenfalls.
Was gibts am WE?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. August 2007)

mach was, dann gibt´s was  .


ich habe nicht radfahrende freunde aus bayern zu besuch - d. h. extremangeln  .

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2007)

talk and ride ; ) die vormittagsrunde mit kaffee und trails.

letzte woche fand ich sehr entspannt. wer hat zeit? mittwoch wär mir recht - donnerstag ging aber auch.

@lexander : wie wär´s mit pikecooking-session, hab grad reichlich : ).

gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (27. August 2007)

@ Andreas , Steffen ,.......

talk and ride am Vormittag können wir gerne wieder mal machen . 
Kann allerdings diese Woche nur Mittwoch bis max 11.30 Uhr , oder Freitag bis etwa 14.00 Uhr .
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat mitzufahren der gebe einfach hier im Forum oder per PN bescheid.

Bis dann
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## singletrack (27. August 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ Andreas , Steffen ,.......
> 
> talk and ride am Vormittag können wir gerne wieder mal machen .
> Kann allerdings diese Woche nur Mittwoch bis max 11.30 Uhr , oder Freitag bis etwa 14.00 Uhr .
> ...



Hallo Leute,
Talk & Ride immer doch, leider nicht diese Woche, beruflich und familiär sehr eingespannt; evtl. Sonntag Vormittag eine nette Runde mit EINKEHR!!!, sagt mal Bescheid;

Gruß Steffen


----------



## alböhi (28. August 2007)

[email protected] and ride : mittwoch kann ich nun doch nicht - freitag möcht ich ´nen nightride machen und wo-ende werde ich arbeiten.

[email protected] bis level 3 ( nach der bitou einteilung ) . samstag und sonntag auf der uracher alb.
da sind noch plätze frei.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (29. August 2007)

Wenn´s einigermaßen trocken ist, treffen wir uns heute wieder um 19:00 Uhr im Skatepark K´furt zum Fahrtechnik-Training. 

respect the wind,

Mark


----------



## christian_1975 (30. August 2007)

Hallo, 

wohne in K'furt und verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile und würde gerne mal mitfahren,..habe es aber zeitlich noch nie auf die Reihe gekriegt....habt Ihr was geplant für Freitag oder das Wochenende?

Viele Grüsse

Christian


----------



## mtbjahn (31. August 2007)

Hi Christian,

Freitags fahren wir fast immer, sogar im Winter.
Treffpunkt: Tourist-Info Tübingen
Uhrzeit: 18:00 Uhr

bis später,

Mark


----------



## RogerRobert (31. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich komme zwar aus der Heidelberger Ecke, bin am So aber zu Besuch in Tübingen und hab da ein paar Stunden Zeit zu überbrücken. Werde wohl auch mein rad mitnehmen und wollte nun mal anfragen wos denn nette Strecken bei euch gibt. Toll wären Singel-Trails oder auch gerne was gebautes freeride- und downhilllastiges. 
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps freuen, kenn mich dort nämlich null aus, war noch nie da.

Gruß Farby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (1. September 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

erstmal Gruß an Heidi und Mark,.....hat echt spass gemacht gestern. 
Ich habe mal wegen der Bad Urach Tour telefoniert. Mein Bekannter schneidet was aus den GPS Daten zusammen. Wir würden morgen ( So) fahren,..aber nicht vor 13:30 eher später. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen

 

Grüsse

Christian


----------



## alböhi (1. September 2007)

@ll : gestern wurde mein scab geklaut.
abends ca. 20 uhr am k´furter baggersee.
bitte augen aufhalten, bei sichtkontakt bike sicherstellen - und wenn´s nötig ist die polizei zur hilfe rufen.
( kennzeichen: ortlieb lenkertaschenhalterug, son nabendynamo und nur vier ritzel. bilder siehe: mein fotoalbum )


danke gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (2. September 2007)

@Christian:

Heidi und ich würden gerne mitfahren, Heidi hat aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr Zeit. Daher mein Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Bad Urach
Uhrzeit: 14:30 Uhr
Passt das bei Euch?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## christian_1975 (2. September 2007)

@Mark und Heidi

Moin,

wir sind uns noch nicht ganz einig ob Bad Urach als Start oder 
Dettingen Bahnhof!

Melde mich in einer 1/2 Stunde nochmals.....

14:30 ist o.k.  Schön dass Ihr es trotz Eurobikeparty schafft   

Greets 

Christian


----------



## christian_1975 (2. September 2007)

Also: 14:30 Dettingen Bahnhof

Braucht jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegnheit? Ich hätte noch Platz,....wenn wir ein bisschen stopfen gehen da auch 3 Räder rein.

Grüsse

Christian


----------



## kopis (2. September 2007)

Hi,

wenn alles klar geht bin ich auch mal wieder am Start 

Gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

also,..mache mich mal auf den Weg,....

in Dettingen am Bahnhof gibt es einen P+R Parkplatz.  Schaut einfach nach einem alten weissen Volvo!

Grüsse

Christian


----------



## jasper (2. September 2007)

mal so ne frage:
ist die steige auf die alb, die in eningen neben dem freibad anfängt/endet zur zeit fahrbar? ich hab die mit großen steinen und querliegenden bäumen in erinnerung...
ich wollt die nächsten tage mal von eningen über den stausee nach römerstein, dann so richtung grabenstetten, dann ein bissel am trauf entlang und entweder richtung uracher wasserfälle oder neuhausen abfahren und wieder heim nach reutlingen. gibt´s da eine geeignetere steige auf die alb? über den urselberg zb...


----------



## pikehunter69 (2. September 2007)

@ all ,
 Andreas und Ich haben für folgenden Mittwoch 4. September eine kleine 
" talk and ride "Ausfahrt auf die Schwäbische Alb geplant. 
Abfahrt vermutlich gegen 9. 00 Uhr hinter dem Reutlinger Hauptbahnhof.

Dauer 3-4 Stunden - freuen Uns natürlich  über Mitfahrer........!!! 

Grüße vom Alexander


----------



## Bube (3. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> mal so ne frage:
> ist die steige auf die alb, die in eningen neben dem freibad anfängt/endet zur zeit fahrbar? ich hab die mit großen steinen und querliegenden bäumen in erinnerung...
> ich wollt die nächsten tage mal von eningen über den stausee nach römerstein, dann so richtung grabenstetten, dann ein bissel am trauf entlang und entweder richtung uracher wasserfälle oder neuhausen abfahren und wieder heim nach reutlingen. gibt´s da eine geeignetere steige auf die alb? über den urselberg zb...




Hi Jasper !


Alternativer, schöner Aufstieg:


Nicht zum Freibad sondern hinter zum Tennisheim, dann weiter zu der Pizzeria ganz hinten, dort weiter Richtung Hauptstraße,
dann scharf rechts ab (nicht zu früh)  und dann hoch auf dem Trail,
Straße queren und weiter hoch.
Dort später links abbiegen (2. Möglichkeit) und
dann auf dem Trail hoch, so weit Du kannst....   ;-))

(Bitte berichten, ob Du bis zu den Röhren gekommen bist...)

Oben dann am Stausee weiter, wohin das Bike dich trägt...


Gruß

Bube


----------



## alböhi (3. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> eine geeignetere steige auf die alb


 
auch schön: der gutenberg. das ist auf michaels karte die kleine gestrichelte zick zack linie ein bisschen nördlich der dicken roten.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (3. September 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ll : gestern wurde mein scab geklaut.


Riesensauerei ist das - hoffentlich taucht dein Rad bald wieder auf.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Riesensauerei ist das - hoffentlich taucht dein Rad bald wieder auf.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Aka.



vergesst es, sowas taucht nimmer auf, mir hamse auch schon 2 bikes geklaut, beide hab ich nie wieder gesehen. die polizei sagte mir damals auch, dass nur 1-2% wieder auftauchen.. sorry


----------



## britta-ox (3. September 2007)

für Neubikes(bei Vers.abschluss darfs nicht älter als 2 Jahre sein) gibts ne Versicherung (www.wertgarantie.de), die zahlen bei Diebstahl und bei Vollschutz sogar jedes Verschleißteil:egal ob Mantel,Kette,Kranz...ersetzen die einschließlich Reparaturkosten beim Händler ohne Probleme. Wenn man viel fährt lohnt sich das.

Gruß Britta

PS. @Andreas:ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es wieder auftaucht...manchmal gibts ja so Zufälle!
Meins hatten sich mal ein paar Halbwüchsige "ausgeliehen" zum Heimfahren...


----------



## aka (3. September 2007)

FYI: Der Skiclub in Schlatt (bei Hechingen im Killertal) richtet kommenden Sonntag eine Art CTF aus. Infos gibts unter http://www.skiclub-schlatt.de/picsommerprogramm/14Mountai_1.pdf .


----------



## plusminus (3. September 2007)

@britta: das mit der Versicherung hört sich ja gut an. Muss da die Tage aml zum nem Partnerhändler und schaun was das für mich kosten würde. Bei der Anzahl an Ketten, Kassetten, Reifen etc die ich im Jahr verheize wäre das unter Umständen ja ganz nützlich. Befürchte allerdings, dass wie immer bei Versicherungen am Ende der Kunde der ist der Draufzahlt  Die Bank gewinnt immer.

@ll: wer kommt am Freitag? Wenn nicht noch mehr am Rad kaputt geht könnte ich endlich mal wieder am Start sein. Inklusive meiner Akkus bin ich dann wohl für fast alles zu haben.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (3. September 2007)

Draufzahlen tun all diejenigen, deren Schäden und Verschleiß unter den Versicherungskosten liegen. Wenn du denen zu teuer wirst, kündigen sie dir evt. So geschehen einem Kumpel von mir, dessen Rahmen einen Riss hatte. Den bekam er zwar noch ersetzt, aber danach wurde ihm gekündigt...


----------



## plusminus (4. September 2007)

Naja auf nen Rahmen hat man in der Regel ja mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller aus. Aber wenn die bei sowas schon an Kündigung denken brauch ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Aber fragen kann ich ja mal.

Greetz


----------



## alböhi (4. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vergesst es, sowas taucht nimmer auf, mir hamse auch schon 2 bikes geklaut, beide hab ich nie wieder gesehen. die polizei sagte mir damals auch, dass nur 1-2% wieder auftauchen.. sorry


 
na - das ist ja ´n doller trost - ich mag´s, wenn menschen so mitfühlen.


----------



## heidi_rockt (5. September 2007)

Heute abend wie jeden Mittwoch Treffpunkt zum Fahrtechniktraining im Skatepark K'furt um 19 Uhr.


----------



## alböhi (6. September 2007)

[email protected] : tech tell. wer möcht? gell! respekt - hat klasse und das zeug zur kultveranstaltung.






das ist unser stylemaster jahn 


gruss von andreas dem " blutegel " vom albtrauf


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2007)

Glaub ich muss demnächst auch mal mitkommen. Aber wie bekomme ich bloß die Klickepedale vom Rad ab  

@heidi: lese gerade dass Du Dein Hardtail verkaufst? Nach den Erlebnissen in Albstadt keine Lust mehr?

Hätte am Sonntag Lust auf ne Albtour, habe aber keine MTB-Streckenkenntnisse. Kann sich jemand erweichen?

Axel


----------



## heidi_rockt (6. September 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Glaub ich muss demnächst auch mal mitkommen. Aber wie bekomme ich bloß die Klickepedale vom Rad ab



@xel: Techniktraining scheinst Du ja bitter nötig zu haben, wenn Du schon an den Pedalen scheiterst  



plusminus schrieb:


> @heidi: lese gerade dass Du Dein Hardtail verkaufst? Nach den Erlebnissen in Albstadt keine Lust mehr?



Hardtail fahren war bei mir schon immer zweite Wahl, und zum Rumstehen und Einstauben ists zu schade...


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2007)

Nach ranschrauben und 2 Jahren Wind/Wetter und vorallem Salzwassereinwirkung musste das wohl scheitern. Nachdem das große Kettenblatt glaub demnächst auch dran ist wird sich eher eine neue Kurbel rentieren. Da kommen dann Pedale ran die regelmäßig(er) gefettet werden.

Kannst ja immer noch Dein Rennrad als Hardtailersatz nehmen. Danke übrigens noch für Deine Tipps in Sachen Albaufstiege vor ein paar Wochen, habe einige davon unter die Räder genommen!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## alböhi (6. September 2007)

und samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (6. September 2007)

Samstags bin ich zum Fahren und Schrauben in Stuttgart verdonnert.... äh verabredet.

Wenn jemand sich für Sonntag was vorstellen kann bitte eine Vorschlag machen, dann schau ich, dass es zeitlich bei mir passt.

Greetz


----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2007)

Mir wär´ Sonntag auch lieber als Samstag.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (6. September 2007)

samstag 8.9. treff punkt 12 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf am parkhaus ( mein ziel wär der nordrandweg richtung schwäbisch columbia ; ); d.h. zum bolberg bei mössingen oder andersrum )

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2007)

@lböhi:
Da sich die beiden letzten posts zeitlich fast überschnitten haben:
Fahrt ihr jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag?

Für Sonntag könnte ich mir mal wieder eine "Reutlingen/Tübingen-Nürtingen Vereinigungstour" vorstellen

Grüßle,Oli


----------



## alböhi (7. September 2007)

@ oli : ich fahr am samstag - so wie geposted - oder komm ich rüber wie ein sonntagsfahrer?


----------



## Chisum (7. September 2007)

Dann schließe ich mich euch morgen mal an. Komme mit Matthias mit dem Zug aus S., der hoffentlich wg. Bauarbeiten keine Verspätung hat. Wäre nett, wenn ihr wartet. Vielleicht haben auch die Nürtinger Lust, ihren Termin zu verlegen und dazuzustoßen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (7. September 2007)

Nachdem viele nun von ursprünglich Sonntag auf Samstag umgeschwenkt sind (aus den verschiedensten Fred`s) fährt denn noch jemand am Sonntag, kann leider nur Sonntags.
Grüße henrik


----------



## aka (8. September 2007)

So, bin wieder daheim vom ersten Night Ride nach langer Zeit und wollte nur mal feststellen: die Tour heut' war nicht die längste, hatte geringen Trailanteil, es war pissnass und dunkel - aber hat SUPER spass gemacht, nach längerer Zeit wieder mit Euch zu fahren. Und das Radler hinterher fand' ich schon erarbeitet.

Dank' an Euch, Alböhi, Bube und Loretto6 - so macht Radln Spass!


----------



## symore (8. September 2007)

@weisser_rausch
Wir fahren am Sonntag in Hechingen mit (siehe oben #1201). Klingt ganz interessant und man lernt mal was Neues kennen. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Interesse (ist auch nicht viel weiter zu fahren). Wir wollen aber schon recht früh starten.
MfG Holger


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. September 2007)

Hi Holger, danke für den Tipp. Klingt nach ner Marathontour, bin aber eher an was traillastigem, technischen interessiert am WE. Schon auch Strecke, aber vor allem auch was schweres.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## alböhi (8. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> .....SUPER spass gemacht....so macht Radln Spass!


 
@lso mal ganz ehrlich am berg ist dir aber nicht das grinsen aus dem gesicht gefallen. der michael wär dann bestimmt auch drüber gefahren. wahrscheinlich hattest du angst, das der typ neben dir beim wheelieüben vor dein rad fällt - oder meinst du ´ne andere tour  .

ohne das cove vom mark ( rennradkassette ) hätt ich dieses mördertempo nicht geschafft. danke mark. ja und danke michael, das du so viel schneller gefahren bist als ich, sonst hätt ich den ganzen dreck in die fresse gekriegt. besonderen dank an christoph, der lebende beweis dafür, das nicht alle völlig verrückt sind, die mit mir fahren. danke auch meiner mutter, dem pizzabäcker der mich grad beliefert hat und natürlich auch meiner kaffemaschine.

@ oli, dem speichenbrecher und seinen jungs: ihr habt heut auch meinen dank verdient. entschuldigung für die waldautobahnen, ist normal nicht meine art, aber ich war halt breiter als mein lenker. das letzte dankeschön an alexander, ohne den wir heute den bolberg wohl nicht gefunden hätten.

eilaw u ol - gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (11. September 2007)

Da Heidi, Alböhi und Geissenpeter morgen keine Zeit haben, fällt die wöchentliche Fahrtechnik-Einheit in K´furt diesmal aus. 
Ihr könnt ja heimlich bei Euch vor der Haustür trainieren, Randsteine und Treppen gibt´s ja fast überall.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (11. September 2007)

das soll euch bitte nicht davon abhalten gemeinsam zu fahren. der freitag in tü z.b. läuft auch ohne die gründungsmitglieder ganz gut.

an dieser stelle möchte ich mich nochmal bei thomas reisacher für all seine aktivitäten bedanken - schade, das du nicht mehr dabei bist.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## aka (12. September 2007)

Morgen am späten nachmittag fahre ich vom Gäu auf die Zollernalb zu einem zünftigen Kanten N8tride. Grob Richtung Hechingen, Starzel, Himberg, Raichberg,... wer mit will einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## alböhi (13. September 2007)

samstag treff punkt 10 uhr 40 in rt hbf rückseite am parkhaus. 

mit dem naldoticket um 49 nach hechingen ( zustieg in tü um 11.00 möglich )

dann killertal, hohenjungingen, raichberg, pfeffingen, ruine schalksburg und dann das schmeietal hinunter nach sigmaringen - oder über messstetten, finstertal und dann im donautl hinab nach sigmaringen.

rückfahrt vor einbruch der dunkelheit mit der bahn ab sigmaringen

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (14. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Morgen am späten nachmittag fahre ich vom Gäu auf die Zollernalb zu einem zünftigen Kanten N8tride. Grob Richtung Hechingen, Starzel, Himberg, Raichberg,... wer mit will einfach bei mir melden.








Und, wie war´s ?   


Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. September 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Und, wie war´s ?


MEGA - puenktlich zum Sonnenuntergang auf dem Zeller Horn (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeller_Horn). Yipiieee, meine Lieblingsauffahrt hat sich von den schweren Regenfaellen erholt und ist wieder fahrbar (Puls 180  ).
Dann 1.5h Kantentrail - rechts schwarze leere, im Lichtkegel sehen die Wurzeln toll aus (bei Tag koennen sie schon nerven)


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. September 2007)

Geht auch am Sonntag was?

Grüße auf die Alb vpm weissen_rausch


----------



## mtbjahn (15. September 2007)

@lböhi:
Das war heute mal wieder eine Super-Tour! Sehr viele spitzenmäßige Trails, traumhafte Aussichtspunkte und nachmittags schönes Wetter - was will man mehr?!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2007)

genau das wollt ich hören  

nächstes wochenende dann am sonntag, da ich samstag " arbeiten " muss. 

geplant hab ich erdrutsch, hirschkopf, an der kante über dreifürstenstein bis burg eineck und zurück auf der albhochfläche über salmendingen nach wilmadingen. dann wieder an der kante riedernberg, bolberg, rossberg. wenn´s heiss ist variante: gönninger seen ohne rossberg über genkingen. barmkapf, stöffelberg und der trail am breitenbach entlang durch den wasenwald nach rt wird der " artgerechte " heimweg.

natürlich mit manuels und willies und endofine  

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (19. September 2007)

Heute, 19:00 Uhr:
Fahrtechnik-Training
Treffpunkt: Skatepark Kirchentellinsfurt
Wenn vorhanden, bitte Klappspaten mitbringen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (20. September 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ...geplant hab ich erdrutsch, hirschkopf, an der kante über dreifürstenstein bis burg eineck und zurück auf der albhochfläche über salmendingen nach wilmadingen. ...


Hört sich gut an, wann solls denn losgehen? Ich würde evtl. bei Mössingen einsteigen.


----------



## alböhi (20. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, wann solls denn losgehen? Ich würde evtl. bei Mössingen einsteigen.


 
@ka : für dich high noon in mössingen beim brauhaus fischer.

sonntag 23.9.07 treff punkt 11 uhr 11 in rt hinterm hbf, zeitlich passend mit weiterlesen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. September 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ka : für dich high noon in mössingen beim brauhaus fischer.
> 
> sonntag 23.9.07 treff punkt 11 uhr 11 in rt hinterm hbf, zeitlich passend mit weiterlesen



Wieviele haben denn schon zugesagt?

Ich wär halt von Nürtingen aus praktisch den ganzen Sonntag unterwegs,das findet meine Frau immer nicht so prickelnd.
Aber für eine Tour in größerer Runde würde ich schon mal mit betteln anfangen .


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. September 2007)

> sonntag 23.9.07 treff punkt 11 uhr 11 in rt



@ andreas ,
falls Ich bis Sonntag wieder fit bin ; bin Ich natürlich dabei .......!!!   

Grüße vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. September 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ka : für dich high noon in mössingen beim brauhaus fischer.


Schade, ist morgen bei mir leider nicht machbar.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. September 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> treff punkt 11 uhr 11 in rt hinterm hbf, zeitlich passend .........


René und ich wären morgen mit dabei.
Allerdings kommt die Bahn aus Nürtingen  erst um 11.27 Uhr in Reutlingen an,könntet ihr solange warten?
Sonst müssten wir einen Zug früher nehmen und eine dreiviertel Stunde warten  .


----------



## alböhi (23. September 2007)

o.k. und erinnert mich bitte daran, das ich einen aktuellen fahrplan hole.


----------



## toddel1 (24. September 2007)

@all
Für alle die am Sonntag wissentlich oder unwissentlich nicht mit dabei waren. Ihr habt was verpasst: Geniale Witterungsbedingungen, Grip ohne Ende, wenige und (!!!) freundliche Wanderer, steile fahrbare Aufstiege, flowige Trails, rasante Abfahrten, angriffslustige Wildsau, herrliche Aussichtsstellen, Wegenetz zum Verirren und wenige technische Ausfälle (Andreas Pedal hat hoffentlich noch bis nach Hause gehalten?).


----------



## andreaunduwe (24. September 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> Für alle die am Sonntag wissentlich oder unwissentlich nicht mit dabei waren...


 , aber es schlagen zwei Herzen in meiner Brust. Derzeit habe ich meinen Fokus auf das Lauftraining gelegt, da ich im Herbst noch den einen oder anderen Halb/Marathon laufen möchte. Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden kann ich auch nicht, da ich in Finale Ligure bin 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## aka (24. September 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> ...wenige und (!!!) freundliche Wanderer, ...


Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Mit den dortigen Wanderern hatte ich noch nie ein Problem - krasser Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die sich Wochenends im Schönbuch so tummeln!


toddel1 schrieb:


> ..., angriffslustige Wildsau, ...


Mir sind vor einiger Zeit auf dem Himberg 5 Ferkel fast ins Rad gesprungen, zum Glück hat sich die Bache nicht blicken lassen.
Schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber es gibt ein Leben abseits des Single-Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2007)

Ich glaube,die Sau hat sich auf der Flucht eher alle Knochen gebrochen,die ist ja fast im freien Fall an uns vorbeigesegelt !

Ach ja:
Die Runde gestern war echt vom Allerfeinsten,eine richtige Trailorgie!
Ich brauch zwar ein neues Hinterrad(hat die mutwillige Kaltverformung nicht überlebt),aber irgendwas ist ja immer .

Und nicht vergessen:
Wir erwarten in demnächst euren Gegenbesuch in Nürtingen!

Gruß vom Oli,der jetzt mal nach Laufrädern googlen geht .


----------



## pikehunter69 (25. September 2007)

> Und nicht vergessen:
> Wir erwarten  demnächst euren Gegenbesuch in Nürtingen!



Auch Ich sage zur tollen tour am Sonntag nur  (Bilder in der Gallerie)

melde mich für eine Woche ab - Mallorca steht an    

Für den Gegenbesuch bei den Nürtingern würde Ich den 3.Oktober bzw. 
das Wochenende 6. / 7. Oktober vorschlagen -könnt ja schon mal was planen !?

Gruß 
vom Alexander


----------



## plusminus (25. September 2007)

@hijo: preis-leistungstechnisch kann ich Dir die Jungs vom Actionsports empfehlen. www.actionsports.de die Laufräder die ich bisher von denen hatte waren echt klasse und günstiger als bei vielen anderen.

Gruß
Axel

zB: XT-DT4.2d-Sapim Race-Messingnippel für 100 Euro.
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed....html?XTCsid=c7d6d04374630ffb98be96f4db492b16


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @hijo: preis-leistungstechnisch kann ich Dir die Jungs vom Actionsports empfehlen. www.actionsports.de die Laufräder die ich bisher von denen hatte waren echt klasse und günstiger als bei vielen anderen.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel
> ...



Hallo Axel!
Das Actionsports ein super P/L-Verhältnis hat,ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen,trotzdem Danke!

Bin aber mittlerweile an einem ganz exotischen System-LRS dran.

Falls es aber doch ein "Klassischer" LRS wird,tendiere ich eher zu Nubuk-Bikes.
Die sollen auch sehr gute Laufräder bauen und sind einigermaßen in der Nähe(Schwäbisch Gmünd),da kann ich zur Not auch mal vorbeifahren.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## aka (25. September 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Die sollen auch sehr gute Laufräder bauen und sind einigermaßen in der Nähe(Schwäbisch Gmünd),da kann ich zur Not auch mal vorbeifahren.


Wenns der Finanzminister erlaubt ab nach Schönaich  
Auch nah und guter Service!

Aber selbst einspeichen ist doch auch kein Hexenwerk, da musst du dann im Reklamationsfall überhaupt nicht fahren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wenns der Finanzminister erlaubt ab nach Schönaich
> Auch nah und guter Service!




Ich weiß schon,das deren Laufräder so ziemlich das Beste sind,was man für Geld kaufen kann und als nahezu unzerstörbar gelten.
Aber ich krieg irgendwie alles kaputt .
Ausserdem würde ein Whizz Wheels LRS mein Budget total sprengen und selbst wenn nicht,wäre das bei den Preisen für meinen Finanzminister  vermutlich ein Scheidungsgrund .


----------



## plusminus (25. September 2007)

Also ich war bisher Kunde bei allen dreien.
Whizz natürlich ganz oben was die Steifigkeit angeht.
Dann Nubuk - aber die sind im Normalfall doch etwas teurer als
Actionsports. P/L ist bei AC schon sehr sehr gut.
Hatte meinen LRS (XT/4.2/DT Comp/DT Alu) damals günstig als "unterlegener Bieter" über Ebay geschossen. Verkäufer: Nubuk-Bikes.

@ka: ja ich wollte mir auch schonmal nen Zentrierständer kaufen, und irgendwann kommt das wohl auch....

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (25. September 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ka: ja ich wollte mir auch schonmal nen Zentrierständer kaufen, und irgendwann kommt das wohl auch....


Ich benutze dazu immer den Rahmen bzw. die Gabel - klappt mit einem Kabelbinder als "Fühler" recht passabel.
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich manchmal pfusche und zur Not auch Teile mit einem Edding lakiere


----------



## alböhi (26. September 2007)

und wer kommt noch heut abend?


----------



## britta-ox (26. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Älbler,

nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätt euch vergessen oder gar ihr mich noch vergesst...  

...möcht ich mich  heut mit einer herzlichen
Einladung zu einer Tagestour ins schöne Allgäu 
bei euch für die schönen Touren auf der Alb revanchieren!

Termin: 13.o.14.10.

Ich würde mich freuen, die alten Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen und neue 
kennenzulernen!


Grüße aus Ox
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. September 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Termin: 13.o.14.10.



Hi Britta !


Ja,  -lichen Dank.


Da muß ich doch gleich meinen Kalender bemühen und
diverse Eintragungen vornehmen....


Bube


----------



## alböhi (28. September 2007)

13/14 ist spitze. ich werde noch das wort und dazufügen.

übernächtigungsmöglichkeit, sowie die zweite tagestour würde ich für euch organisieren. verbindliche zusagen erwünscht.

w , wird uns britta rechtzeitig sagen.

gruss andreas

ps.: meine akkus sind voll, für heut abend


----------



## aka (28. September 2007)

Hm, hatte heute keiner Lust zum Biken


----------



## Bube (28. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hm, hatte heute keiner Lust zum Biken



War heut mit meinen Alpen-Xlern trainieren.
Wir fahren doch beim Alb-Gold mit und da 
hatten wir heute einen Leistungstest     


Und beim Heimfahren, nach dem Bier (zum Laktat-ausschwemmen.. ) : Hat mir da einer
heimgeleuchtet. Und wenn das mir passiert, dann
wissen die Nightrider, was das heißt    
(... und manch einer lacht sich in´s Fäustchen...)

Das bessere ist der Feind des Guten: RIP HID

 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## britta-ox (1. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Da muß ich doch gleich meinen Kalender bemühen und
> diverse Eintragungen vornehmen....


 


alböhi schrieb:


> 13/14 ist spitze. ich werde noch das wort und dazufügen.
> 
> übernächtigungsmöglichkeit, sowie die zweite tagestour würde ich für euch organisieren. verbindliche zusagen erwünscht.


@bube & alböhi

^^freu !!!!

..da warens schon mal vier...    
aka, alböhi,bube u. britta
evt felix

wer 2 Tage möcht, sollts sich bald melden, damit Andreas planen kann
Möglichkeiten für 2 Tage bietet das Allgäu genügend...
für 1 Tag ists natürlich kein Problem noch kurzfristig mitzukommen

Wünsch euch eine schöne Woche

Grüße Britta


----------



## aka (1. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...
> da warens schon mal vier...
> aka, alböhi,bube u. britta
> evt felix
> ...



Räusper ... zählt den eine Beifahrerin nicht  ?


----------



## britta-ox (1. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Räusper ... zählt den eine Beifahrerin nicht  ?


Hey suppi    
ganz arg ^^freu ^^^

dann wärensalso *1* Tandem,*2* Weiblein, *3* Männlein, *4* Rädlein und *5* Leutlein...


----------



## heidi_rockt (1. Oktober 2007)

Mark und ich wären auch dabei - ob 1 oder 2 Tage, müssen wir noch klären...


----------



## britta-ox (1. Oktober 2007)

heidi_rockt schrieb:


> Mark und ich wären auch dabei - ob 1 oder 2 Tage, müssen wir noch klären...


Wow, ich finds klasse, ihr beiden  
Freu mich, dich endlich auch mal kennenzulernen !

somit wächst die Truppe auf *3* bikende Mädels    ,
das bekommt ihr nicht so oft... 

Stand:        



Termin für die Allgäutour : So 14.10.
würde Abfahrt bei euch 8 Uhr vorschlagen, wär das ok für alle?


Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2007)

Thema *Fahrtechnik-Training*:
Was haltet Ihr davon, unsere Mittwochsveranstaltung ausnahmsweise auf *16:00 Uhr* vorzuverlegen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## heidi_rockt (2. Oktober 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Thema *Fahrtechnik-Training*:
> Was haltet Ihr davon, unsere Mittwochsveranstaltung ausnahmsweise auf *16:00 Uhr* vorzuverlegen?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...




Ich kann leider erst frühestens um 17 Uhr zum Fahrtechniktraining, das wär dann auch nicht mitten am Tag.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: 17.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Skatepark K'furt

Grüße

Heidi


----------



## alböhi (3. Oktober 2007)

ich geh heut bootfahren - euch viel spass beim streetbike.

@ britta : verrat uns doch mal wo deine tour statt findet. dann kann ich mal nach unterkünften schaun und die samstagstour ( auf wunsch mit tandemtauglichen spitzkehren ) planen.

open trails - andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Oktober 2007)

@ all ,

bin wieder zurück aus Mallorca  
wäre heute Abend dabei - wann soll das ganze denn jetzt starten !? 16.00 oder 17.00 Uhr
und wo genau ist der skatepark  

 wie siehts am Wochenende aus mit ner schönen , gemeinsamen tour auf die Alb  - oder ein Gegenbesuch bei den Nürtingern ????

Gruß vom
Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Oktober 2007)

@lexander + alle:
Wir treffen uns *heute abend um 17:00 Uhr* im Skatepark von Kirchentellinsfurt. Der Skatepark befindet sich direkt neben dem Sportplatz von K´furt am Kreisverkehr Richtung Degerschlacht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Oktober 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> - oder ein Gegenbesuch bei den Nürtingern ????
> 
> Gruß vom
> Alexander



Aber gerne doch!

Samstag oder Sonntag?

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (3. Oktober 2007)

wie wär´s, wenn wir alle hier mitfahren. 

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> wie wär´s, wenn wir alle hier mitfahren.
> 
> open trails gruss andreas



Kriegst du deinen A**** überhaupt so bald aus dem Bett ? 

Aber im Ernst:

Das liest sich zumindest nicht schlecht.

Außerdem bin ich dann nicht der Depp,wenn es euch nicht gefällt .


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Oktober 2007)

@ all ,

hab Heute mit mtbjahn und Heidi rockt gesprochen - hätten beide Interesse am Sonntag (so gegen 10.00 Uhr ) die Nürtinger mal zu besuchen  - die geführte Tour ums Lenninger Tal klingt  aber auch ganz Interessant...........!!!   

also Ich bin für beides zu haben .

Gruß vom
Alexander


----------



## frithjof (3. Oktober 2007)

guten tag!
ich komme jetzt nach tübingen zum studieren. war vorher in kiel und bin da auch regelmäßig durch wald und flur geheizt. leider ist mir mein bike gestohlen worden und ich bin auf der suche nach adäquatem ersatz. hat jemand vielleicht noch etwas im keller stehen oder einen guten tipp?
grüße, frithjof


----------



## plusminus (4. Oktober 2007)

@frithjof: wie groß bist Du denn? Das Rad sollte ja mit Sicherheit halbwegs passen.
Gruß


----------



## frithjof (4. Oktober 2007)

ich bin 1,89m groß. wenn man den tabellen glauben darf, brauche ich ne rahmengröße von 19''!


----------



## alböhi (4. Oktober 2007)

oder wesentlich kleiner, wenn du ein spielkind bist  

komm doch freitag mal an die neckarbrücke und sag hallo - wegen mir auch ohne rad - da triffst du genügend spezialisten.

sorry, aber was bei mir im keller steht taugt eigentlich nur noch für die schrottpresse. 

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## britta-ox (4. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ britta : verrat uns doch mal wo deine tour statt findet. dann kann ich mal nach unterkünften schaun und die samstagstour ( auf wunsch mit tandemtauglichen spitzkehren ) planen.
> 
> open trails - andreas


Hallo Andreas,

geplant ist von Pfronten ---> Tannheim ---> Neunerköpfle--->Haldensee-->
Adlerhorst --->Pfronten

Gruß Britta


----------



## plusminus (4. Oktober 2007)

@frithjof: ich fahre mit 1,91 am liebsten RH53 für den normalen Touren, Trails und Marathoneinsatz. Habe gerade meinen 20" Rahmen eingetauscht da mir der schon zu klein war. Ich höre mich bei mir an der Uni und sonstigen Umgebung mal um ob gerade wer was günstiges hat.

Gruß


----------



## aka (4. Oktober 2007)

Rahmenhoehe ist eine Sache, wichtiger ist m.E. die Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlaenge. Bei meinen 1.93 finde ich Rahmen mit  OR 61,5 cm / SR 155mm gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi_rockt (4. Oktober 2007)

falscher post...


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich find´ auch, daß die Oberrohrlänge fast wichtiger ist als die Rahmenhöhe. Das Vergleichen von Steuerrohrlängen ist aber momentan etwas problematisch, da es ja Steuerrohre für außenliegende und integrierte Steuersätze gibt.
Bei einer Größe von 1,89m wär´ wohl eine Oberrohrlänge von 600-610mm angebracht. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (5. Oktober 2007)

@ freitagstreff: würd mich ganz arg freuen, wenn ihr mich um 19.20 am 
                      fishermanstore ab holt. bei jedem wetter.

gruss andreas

zum wochenende 13. und 14. oktober : das ziel ist pfronten. wer eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit braucht möchte sich bitte bei mir per mail melden.


----------



## plusminus (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja klar, die Oberrohrlänge macht die eigentliche Sitzposition aus. Bei mir kommen bei 53er Rahmen, bzw 21" knapp über 600mm und Steuerrohr, jeweils für semiintegriert, haben ne Länge von 130mm. Wobei wir schon beim nächsten Thema der Einbauhöhe der Gabel wären, aber das übersteigt glaub vom Inhalt her den Fred.
Bisher habe ich kein günstiges Rad gefunden.
Wieviel wärst Du denn bereit zu investieren?`

Axel


----------



## frithjof (5. Oktober 2007)

also ich find das eh immer schwierig, dass sind alles so viele zahlen... am liebsten kurz probefahren und den arsch entscheiden lassen!
preislich würd ich so um die 1000 liegen. will gern was anständiges, aber das studentenbudget lässt nicht so viel zu. gern auch was gebrauchtes!


----------



## loretto6 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Frithjof,

falls Du einen etwas weiteren Weg nicht scheust, würde ich Dir empfehlen, zum Probefahren ins Radhaus Winterlingen zu gehen. Liegt zwar etwas am Allerwertesten (hinter Albstadt), hat aber eine tolle Auswahl und eine sehr gute Beratung. Im Herbst haben Sie jetzt auch wieder genügend Zeit und vor allem gute Preise bei Auslaufmodellen.

Gruß Christoph, der heute wieder nicht kann


----------



## Bube (5. Oktober 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Gruß Christoph, der heute wieder nicht kann





Aber hallo !

Fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Oktober 2007)

@Andi,Alex,Mark,Heidi:
Was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag?
Sollen wir bei der geführten Tour ab Owen mit(dann sollte man dem guten Mann langsam Bescheid geben),
oder wollt ihr euch von mir und René ab Nürtingen "führen" lassen ?

Oli


----------



## aka (5. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke ?


Kann heute nicht - habe Besuch im Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (5. Oktober 2007)

@oli:
Frau Rockt und ich sind da hochflexibel, sprich uns ist beides recht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (5. Oktober 2007)

ich mach dieses wochenende ruhephase. hab unter der woche genug gekeult. heut noch zum abschluss ´ne kleine runde und ein bier nach dem fishermanstore.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Oktober 2007)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @oli:
> Frau Rockt und ich sind da hochflexibel, sprich uns ist beides recht.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Also,
Ich habe uns(euch beide,Alex,René und mich)
jetzt für die Lenninger Tal-Tour angemeldet.

Wo und wann sollen wir uns treffen?

1.Ihr kommt mit dem Zug nach Nürtingen(Abfahrt RT 8.31Uhr,Ankunft NT 8.49Uhr),
dann müssen wir aber etwas Gas geben,das wir es bis 9.30Uhr zum Startpunkt schaffen(Zugverspätungen nicht berücksichtigt!).

2.Ihr kommt mit dem Auto nach Nürtingen(so gegen halb neun,dann können wir gemütlich nach Owen radeln)

3.Wir treffen uns alle am Startpunkt in Owen.

Schließt euch mal kurz und gebt Bescheid!


Oli


----------



## heidi_rockt (5. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich habe uns(euch beide,Alex,René und mich)
> jetzt für die Lenninger Tal-Tour angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Mark hypochondert noch etwas und will sich noch zu keiner definitiven Aussage nötigen lassen. Wenn es unsere gesundheitliche Verfassung zulässt, sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei!
Dann wählen wir definitiv Version 3 - früher wär ja noch mitten in der Nacht - wird so schon spannend, ob wirs (vor allem Mark) pünktlich schaffen... 



Freu mich, Euch kennen zu lernen!

Grüße
Heidi


----------



## Bube (5. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Aber hallo !
> 
> Fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke ?
> 
> ...




Also, wollt ja keiner mit...

Da bin ich halt alleine los und gerade zurück.
( Burg Hohenzollern steht noch... )    

98 km und 1073 hm.


Gruß

Micha,


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. Oktober 2007)

@ all ,
bin Sonntag um 8.30 Uhr am Nürtinger Bahnhof-komme mit dem Auto  falls noch einer mit will hätte noch Platz für eine Person  incl. Rad .
bis denne

Gruß vom
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (6. Oktober 2007)

13. und 14. zwei tage biken in in pfronten.wer fährt mit?



gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (6. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Also, wollt ja keiner mit...
> 
> Da bin ich halt alleine los und gerade zurück.
> ( Burg Hohenzollern steht noch... )
> ...


 
selber schuld


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Oktober 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> bin Sonntag um 8.30 Uhr am Nürtinger Bahnhof
> 
> Gruß vom
> Alexander


----------



## britta-ox (6. Oktober 2007)

@ all:
kleine Änderung:

*Allgäutour ist am Sa 13.10.*

Abfahrt gegen 8 Uhr, Treffpkt solltet ihr absprechen und hier posten, falls noch Kurzentschlossene dazu kommen möchten. Gerne auch Leut aus den Nachbarforen.

Grüße Britta


PS. Wer einen 2. Tag dranhängen möchte, bitte bei Andreas melden


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Oktober 2007)

@Oli und Alexander:

Frau Rockt geht´s heute nicht so besonders gut und ich nehm´ das natürlich als willkommenen Anlaß, mich auch nochmal etwas zu schonen. Aber beim nächsten Mal sind wir bestimmt beide wieder fit!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (7. Oktober 2007)

@Bube: Ergebnisse sind online ,


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @ all:
> kleine Änderung:
> 
> *Allgäutour ist am Sa 13.10.*
> ...



8 Uhr Tourstart in Pfronten oder Abfahrt in Reutlingen 
bei letzterem wäre ich mit von der Partie.

Gruß Oli


----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 8 Uhr Tourstart in Pfronten oder Abfahrt in Reutlingen
> bei letzterem wäre ich mit von der Partie.
> 
> Gruß Oli



Hallo Ibn Ben Rud-I,

Treff in Pfronten wäre um 10 Uhr. 
Abfahrt also nicht um 5:45. Ich hab' halt weder einen Bus noch 200PS, daher brauche ich mit meinem Auto a) Zeit zum Räder aufm Dach monitieren und b) Geduld beim Fahren da durch den Luftwiderstand mein schnuckeliges Auto kaum schneller als 125 fahren wird. 
Nachdem ich mich dieses Jahr in Sachen Anfahrzeit (wie es der Zufall so wollte war das Ziel Pfronten) schon einmal verschätzt habe würde ich einen effektiven Start gegen 07:00 anpeilen.
Aber wegen dieser Details und auch der Mitfahrgelegenheiten müssen wir uns halt noch kurzschliessen wenn wir einen Überblick habe.

@Britt-a-Ox: kannst du hier einen Öpdate schreiben, wer denn nun def. dabei ist und wer noch unentschlossen?

Gruß,

 A-ka.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ..... mit meinem Auto....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> A-ka.


Du meinst den Elefantenrollschuh,der sich da unter deinem Tandem versteckt   ?


----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Du meinst den Elefantenrollschuh,der sich da unter deinem Tandem versteckt   ?



Boah hast du das Auto aber schnell entdeckt - Manno, war eigentlich als Suchbild gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (8. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> @Britt-a-Ox: kannst du hier einen Öpdate schreiben, wer denn nun def. dabei ist und wer noch unentschlossen?


 
Oki-doki !
also ich behaupte jetzt mal* definitiv* mit kommen:
aka,nadine,alböhi,plusminus, Oli, Sascha und Britta

*evt.* heidi, geisenpeter, felix u. Monster-Martin

*Treff um 10Uhr in Pfronten* ist super, morgens ists grad eh kalt und neblig im Tal. Doch uns wirds sicher schnell warm werden  

Freu mich schon riesig !!!

Grüße Britta


----------



## alböhi (9. Oktober 2007)

o. k. - wochenende im allgäu ist nicht gefragt - auch gut.

@ britta : samstag bin ich nicht dabei. vier stunden autofahrt für eine tagestour will ich nicht ertragen. euch allen viel spass und schönstes wetter.

sonntagsausfahrt am 14.10. auf dem burgenweg : treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf gegenüber dem parkhaus.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## immerdraussen (9. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Oki-doki !
> also ich behaupte jetzt mal* definitiv* mit kommen:
> aka,nadine,alböhi,plusminus, Oli, Sascha und Britta
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

da ich am WE nicht kann, muß ich Euch leider absagen. Wünsch Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß und schöne Trails.

Felix


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2007)

Da ich mich in Pronten mal überhaupt nicht auskenne(ist nicht so meine Ecke):
wo dort treffen wir uns?
eine Adresse/ markantes Gebäude wäre prima,ich werde dann von meim Papa
das Navi ausleihen.

Oli


----------



## britta-ox (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Oli,

AB Ausf. Nesselwang verlassen, -->Nesselwang-->Pfronten-Kappel--->Pfr-Weißbach--->runter nach Pfronten. Der Straße folgen bis re Hand *Sport* 
*Kolb *Kommt. dort in die *Vilstalstr*.biegen. Diese fahren bis li Brücke(Wegweiser Tennisplätze), nach Brücke gleich wieder re siehst du schon den Tennisplatz. Dort treffen wir uns. Ist leicht zu finden.

Kann dir auch gern noch nen Stadtplan von Pfronten zumailen.

Gruß Britta


----------



## MaxiNagl (10. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> o. k. - wochenende im allgäu ist nicht gefragt - auch gut.
> 
> @ britta : samstag bin ich nicht dabei. vier stunden autofahrt für eine tagestour will ich nicht ertragen. euch allen viel spass und schönstes wetter.
> 
> ...


Da würde ich jetzt einfach mal zusagen, wenn mir nix mehr dazwischen kommt. Vorrausgesetzt ich darf mitkommen. Bin leider seit 2 Monaten nicht zu biken gekommen (Prüfungen!!), aber sonst bin ich topfit.

Gruß Alex


----------



## alböhi (10. Oktober 2007)

servus @lex : na dann bis sonntag.

mir geht´s weder um dürfen oder um zusagen. ich poste, komm meist pünktlich zum treffpunkt ( egal in welchem zustand  ) und fahr dann mit den leuten die da sind zusammen eine tour - aber nur wenn´s keine wildschweine regnet. der weg ist das ziel und spass ist der antrieb. bis jetzt hat´s jeder überlebt 

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> AB Ausf. Nesselwang verlassen, -->Nesselwang-->Pfronten-Kappel--->Pfr-Weißbach--->runter nach Pfronten. Der Straße folgen bis re Hand *Sport*
> *Kolb *Kommt. dort in die *Vilstalstr*.biegen. Diese fahren bis li Brücke(Wegweiser Tennisplätze), nach Brücke gleich wieder re siehst du schon den Tennisplatz. Dort treffen wir uns. Ist leicht zu finden.
> ...



Danke,Britta !
Ich denke da finde ich bzw.wir hin,der René kommt nämlich auch mit!

Gruß und bis Samstag
Oli


----------



## toddel1 (11. Oktober 2007)

@Pfrontenradler (Britta)
Ich kann leider auch nicht mit nach Pfronten, da ich am Sonntag mit Bekannten ´ne Kulturtour per Bike nach Zwiefalten mache! 
(Ja, ja, die Spießer gibt´s auch unter Euch! - Als langjähriger Kantor und Chorsänger bin ich bei der Dekanatswallfahrt mit dabei). 60km biken - 2 Stunden Singen - 60 km biken, is´mal was anderes!
Vielleicht entdecke ich ja mit der kleinen Truppe neue Trails abseits der Hauptwege und wir können diese später gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen!!

Viel Spaß im Allgäu und passt bloß beim Downhill auf, ´s ist Almabtrieb :-0
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Oktober 2007)

Gibts hier eigentlich in der Nähe nen Biketreff die auch abends fahren? HAbe mir nämlich ein Lichtlein gebaut und würds gern mal des Nachtes testen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## vale-feil (11. Oktober 2007)

Servus mein erster Post  
Wie alt sind denn bei euch die "Mitfahrer"?


----------



## aka (11. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich in der Nähe nen Biketreff die auch abends fahren? HAbe mir nämlich ein Lichtlein gebaut und würds gern mal des Nachtes testen.
> 
> Gruß Alex


Der Tübinger Treff ist jeden Freitag um 18:00, mittlerweile braucht man da wieder Licht.

Wg. dem Alter: ich habe keine Ahnung wie alt die anderen sind...


----------



## plusminus (11. Oktober 2007)

@MaxiNagl: ja da bietet sich doch die Freitagsrunde an. Die ist bei der Abfahrtszeit regelrecht zum Lichttest verdammt.
@vale: von 15-50 Jahren hatten wir garantiert schon alles mit auf Tour.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Oktober 2007)

Wo trifft sich der Tübinger Treff?
P.S.: ich bin jung...


----------



## aka (11. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wo trifft sich der Tübinger Treff?
> P.S.: ich bin jung...



An der Neckarbrücke in Tübingen steht das kleine Gebäude der Touristeninformation - quasi wenn man von der Neckarmüllerei her über die Brücke geht links.
Das hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...58861&spn=0.004932,0.009871&z=17&iwloc=B&om=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (11. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wo trifft sich der Tübinger Treff?
> P.S.: ich bin jung...



Wie jung denn? 

Ich komm aus Rottenburg (bin 22  ) und überleg mir auch mal mitzukommen. Dieser Freitag würd sich sogar anbieten, denn am Freitag hät ich grad ne Klausur rum. So zum eventuellen Stress abbauen wär das doch ganz praktisch!  ...wenn da nicht meine Tante Geburtstag hätte.  
Aber für nächsten Freitag werd ichs mir überlegen!


----------



## aka (11. Oktober 2007)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wie jung denn?
> 
> Ich komm aus Rottenburg (bin 22  ) und überleg mir auch mal mitzukommen. Dieser Freitag würd sich sogar anbieten, denn am Freitag hät ich grad ne Klausur rum. So zum eventuellen Stress abbauen wär das doch ganz praktisch!  ...wenn da nicht meine Tante Geburtstag hätte.
> Aber für nächsten Freitag werd ichs mir überlegen!



Nicht lang fackeln, einfach vorbei schauen. Wir sind eine bunte Gruppe und beissen nicht. Und wir haben auch noch keinen im Wald alleine stehen lassen.
Aber beim Freitag Treff sollte man mittlerweile schon ein Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch 22. 
Ja, also ich überlegs mir ob ich morgen komm. Quasi als Härtetest für mein Gebastel. 18 Uhr ist Treffpunkt oder?
Wie lang gehen die Touren meist ca.? Weiß noch nicht wie lang mein Lämpchen hält.
Aha, Klausur, was studieren wir?


----------



## vale-feil (11. Oktober 2007)

um wie viel Uhr ist denn der Freitagstreff in Tü?


----------



## Juuro (11. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Aha, Klausur, was studieren wir?



Informatik. Muss morgen in Algorithmen ne mündlich Nachklausur machen.


----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Oktober 2007)

vale-feil schrieb:


> um wie viel Uhr ist denn der Freitagstreff in Tü?



18 Uhr, glaub ich. Hat zumindest aka oben geschrieben.


----------



## vale-feil (11. Oktober 2007)

stimmt habs gerade auf der ersten Seite endeckt. Menno habe leider kein Licht ;(


----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Oktober 2007)

Juuro schrieb:


> Informatik. Muss morgen in Algorithmen ne mündlich Nachklausur machen.


Wo studierst du Informatik?


----------



## Juuro (11. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wo studierst du Informatik?



In Tübingen.


----------



## MaxiNagl (12. Oktober 2007)

Leider kann ich diese Woche nicht zum Tü-Treff kommen. Mein Lämpchen hat jetzt doch noch ein ungeplantes Problem, das muss ich  erst beheben. Naja, dafür komm ich dann nächste Woche. Schade, hätte gern die Lampe getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Oktober 2007)

Wg. morgen:

bleibt es bei 10 Uhr?
und wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei?

Oli


----------



## heidi_rockt (12. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wg. morgen:
> 
> bleibt es bei 10 Uhr?
> und wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei?
> ...



Mark und ich sind leider definitiv nicht dabei, da ich immer noch krank bin... 

Schade, wünsche Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß!

Grüße
Heidi


----------



## aka (12. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wg. morgen:
> bleibt es bei 10 Uhr?
> und wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei?
> Oli



Hi Oli,

Nadine und ich sind dabei. Weiter natürlich die Britta-Ox.
Wir kommen gegen 10 nach Pfronten zum Treff bei den Tennisplätzen.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## alböhi (12. Oktober 2007)

sonntagsausfahrt am 14.10. auf dem burgenweg : treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf gegenüber dem parkhaus.

open trails gruss andreas

@lexander: ?

@ll die neuen: herzlich willkommen im club. licht braucht ihr da nicht.
                    die sonntagstour wird nicht sehr lang gehn, da vielleicht   
                   ´ne  " krankenfahrt " draus wird ; )


----------



## MaxiNagl (12. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> sonntagsausfahrt am 14.10. auf dem burgenweg : treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf gegenüber dem parkhaus.
> 
> open trails gruss andreas
> 
> ...


Mh versprechen kann ich noch nix. Bin am Samstag Abend auf einem Geburtstag und außerdem sind alle Prüfungen für mich vorbei. Deshalb weiß ich nicht wie fit ich am Sonntag morgen bin. Das muss ich sehen. Jedenfalls wenn ich komm, dann bin ich pünktlich!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> Nadine und ich sind dabei. Weiter natürlich die Britta-Ox.
> Wir kommen gegen 10 nach Pfronten zum Treff bei den Tennisplätzen.
> ...




Wünsche den AllgäuerInnen eine tolle Ausfahrt !

   

Gruß

Micha


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Oktober 2007)

> sonntagsausfahrt am 14.10. auf dem burgenweg : treff punkt 11 uhr 15 in rt hinterm hbf gegenüber dem parkhaus.



@ Andreas und alle Mitfahrer ,

falls Ihr Euch dazu überreden laßt am Sonntag schon um 10.00 Uhr  zu starten bin Ich gerne mit von der Partie . - kann nur bis maximal 16.00 Uhr .

Gruß vom 
Alexander


----------



## alböhi (13. Oktober 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Mh versprechen kann ich noch nix. Bin am Samstag Abend auf einem Geburtstag und außerdem sind alle Prüfungen für mich vorbei. Deshalb weiß ich nicht wie fit ich am Sonntag morgen bin. Das muss ich sehen. Jedenfalls wenn ich komm, dann bin ich pünktlich!
> 
> Gruß Alex


 

o.k. dann bist du alex und pikehunter @lexander: sonntag bleibt´s bei 11.15, alle können ausschlafen und bis 15.30 sind wir wieder auf dem heimweg

ciao dann gruss andreas

gruss auch an juuro und vale-feil


----------



## Aobifräser (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Andreas,

bin zum erstenmal hier bei MTB RT/TÜ. Kenne nur Axel vom Ex-Mittwochs-Treff. Würde gerne am Sonntag mit Euch über die Alb düsen.

Grüße Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (13. Oktober 2007)

servus hartmut,
ex mittwochtreff  - der vom pfeil? 
wegen sonntag bitte keine umstände. komm zum treff und bring gute laune, ´nen helm und ein " geländegängiges " fahrrad mit - ich zeig dir dann wo´s langgeht  

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (13. Oktober 2007)

Er meint den ehemaligen Daimler-Tor3-Mittwochstreff der sich mittlerweile recht unregelmäßig um 18 Uhr an der Rohrer Höhe trifft.
Traditionell müsste der jetzt gegen Winter wieder stärker besucht sein  

Euch morgen viel Spaß. Ich widme mich dem guten Essen und der geistigen Ertütchtigung.

Axel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Oktober 2007)

@Britta:
An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank für den fantastischen Tag gestern,die Tour war wirklich hammergeil   

Für die Daheimgebliebenen habe ich ein paar Bilder bei mir ins Album gestellt.

Und für unseren "gondoliere":
vieleicht haben die http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...irefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=Nnoch  noch einen Job frei  !

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Renè29 (14. Oktober 2007)

@Britta

Da kann ich Oli nur Recht geben 


@Oli 
wegen dem Job, werde mal nachfragen


----------



## aka (14. Oktober 2007)

@Britta: auch von Nadine und mir vielen Dank  fürs planen und guiden dieser *herrlichen Herbsttour*.
War alles perfekt abgestimmt und mit dieser Gruppe hats einfach super spass gemacht! 
Danke auch nochmals an euch, dass ihr mit der Besatzung vom gelbem Tandem Geduld hattet.
@Oli: schöne Bilder! Hast eine Email...

In meinem Fotoalbum gibts auch ein paar Bildle und das Höhenprofil.

Liebe Grüße,

   Nadine und Andreas.

P.S. Britta, der Tacho sagt die Schotterrampe hatte 35%


----------



## britta-ox (14. Oktober 2007)

@ Allgäuer
mir hats auch Riesenspaß gemacht mit euch - war eine supernette Truppe 

Gratulation noch allen Rekordjägern  
Oli zum neuen persönl.Hm-Rekord  
Andi fürs Befahren des Neunerköpfle(max. Steigung 35%) ohne Abzusteigen und Puls < 200  
Rene, der ständig als erster am Berg oben war  
Nadine, die ebenfalls ihren persönl.HM-Rekord aufstellte  

@ Andi: Hey, ich bin so stolz, dass wir die 35%-Rampe mit dem hübschen gelben gepackt haben, hätt ich vorher nie geglaubt, dass das möglich ist 
und Absteigen bei P182 wäre völlig überflüssig gewesen  


LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @ Allgäuer
> mir hats auch Riesenspaß gemacht mit euch - war eine supernette Truppe
> 
> Gratulation noch allen Rekordjägern



Tja, aber deinen Uphill Rekord haben wir nicht geknackt - aber das heben wir uns halt fuers naechste mal auf


----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2007)

talk,eat and ride  

mercy für den schönen " sonn " tag auf der alb!

[email protected] : spitzenmässiger shuttleservice 

gruss andreas

@llgäufahrer/innen : bin ganz gespannt auf eure erzählungen. vielleicht nächstes wochenende auf der teck?


----------



## britta-ox (15. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> vielleicht nächstes wochenende auf der teck?


 
@lböhi: was ist denn wann nächstes WE auf der Teck? 

@ka: wäre eine reizvolle Aufgabe, bei der ich gern mitmach  

Gruß Britta


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Tja, aber deinen Uphill Rekord haben wir nicht geknackt - aber das heben wir uns halt fuers naechste mal auf


Dafür war das mit Sicherheit die "Tandemerstbefahrung" des Neunerköpfle ,das ist doch auch was wert!


----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] : nicht verzagen, oli fragen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] : nicht verzagen, oli fragen



Hast du mich gerade als Guide engagiert 

Kann dieses WE aber vermutlich nur Sonntag.


----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hast du mich gerade als Guide engagiert
> 
> Kann dieses WE aber vermutlich nur Sonntag.


 
@ oli : nee du, kein engagement, das ist nur ´ne kleine bringschuld  
oder hab ich dich mit jemand aus nürtingen verwechselt?

Zitat von *pikehunter69* 

 
_
- oder ein Gegenbesuch bei den Nürtingern ????

Gruß vom
Alexander_



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch!
> 
> Samstag oder Sonntag?
> 
> Oli


 

na dann bin ich wohl doch nicht der einzige alzheimerkanditat


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2007)

Liebe Freunde des Bergradelns,
auch 2008 findet *der Ice Rider Marathon* der lustige *Ice Rider Volksradwandertag** im Schwarzwald statt, genauer am 27. Januar 2008.
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder das groesste Team zusammen?




Ich hab' gesehen, dass ja einige von uns bereits gemeldet sind  , vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar _Meschugge _...

Gruss,
 Aka.

*) mit Zeitnahme


----------



## britta-ox (16. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder das groesste Team zusammen?


bisher sind wirs eindeutig  
http://www.ice-rider.de/teilnehmer.php  

...und das ist noch ausbaubar


----------



## plusminus (16. Oktober 2007)

Wie genial. 3 von 3 gemeldeten sind Meschugge. Na wenn das so weitergeht....... Die Albgoldler gehen wahrscheinlich vor lauter Schreck ausm Vorjahr gar nicht mehr an den Start.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Oktober 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie genial. 3 von 3 gemeldeten sind Meschugge.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



Ist glaub ich nicht mehr ganz aktuell  

Oli


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2007)

liest sich gut, die liste.
super idee - the same procidure as every year  

bloss wer macht denn dieses jahr den besenwagen, wenn der " hausl " vorn schneeschippt?

gruss andreas

[email protected] : schade auch. hab morgen teamsitzung. euch viel spass. was machste/ihr denn sonntag am späten vormittag?


----------



## Bube (16. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich nicht mehr ganz aktuell
> 
> Oli




Ja SAUBÄR


wenn das der Teamchef wüßt,
das Herz würd ihm im Leib zerspringen   



Gruß

Bube


----------



## britta-ox (17. Oktober 2007)

Da könnten wir doch gleich passend zu dem Projekt Icerider beim *Winterpokal* hier im Forum ein *Team* melden, damit alle optimal vorbereitet sind... 

Hat wer Lust mitzumachen?

Gruß Britta


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Da könnten wir doch gleich passend zu dem Projekt Icerider beim *Winterpokal* hier im Forum ein *Team* melden, damit alle optimal vorbereitet sind...
> 
> Hat wer Lust mitzumachen?
> 
> Gruß Britta





ICH !


Namensvorschlag: Die meschuggen Icerider ! 


Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2007)

Falls es heute Abend nicht regnet:
Fahrtechniktraining um 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Skatepark K´furt

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (17. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich nicht mehr ganz aktuell





alböhi schrieb:


> liest sich gut, die liste.
> super idee - the same procidure as every year


Ja prima!


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Da könnten wir doch gleich passend zu dem Projekt Icerider beim *Winterpokal* hier im Forum ein *Team* melden, damit alle optimal vorbereitet sind...
> 
> Hat wer Lust mitzumachen?
> 
> Gruß Britta


 
vorbereiten  

ich würde halt einfach nur hinfahren, mitfahren, spass haben und wieder heimfahren.
1. und letzteres gern in einer fahrgemeinschaft mit dem pkw ab öschelbronn.

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (18. Oktober 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> vorbereiten


Du bereitest dich doch jeden Tag vor...und genau das wird im WP dokumentiert . (du schreibst nur auf, was du fährst oder sonst an Sport machst und bekommst Pkte für dein Team-so einfach ist das!)
du wärst der Traumkandidat jeden Teams, soviel wie du fährst...bringt viele Pünktchen... 

@ll: Wir brauchen noch 2 weitere Kandidaten, dann ist das Team komplett    

@Bube: Supi  ( der Name und dass du wieder mitmachst!)
@aka: freu mich  

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2007)

[email protected]: danke für die blumen - ich find´s unfair und werde nicht am winterpokal teilnehmen. andere berufstätige haben einfach weniger zeit zum radfahren als ich.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Winterpokal-Truppe !

Zugelassen sind NUR km, die ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit liegen !!

Strecken während der Arbeitszeit sind im WP 
nicht zulässig.



Gruß


Michael


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2007)

@bube: merkwürdig, dass dann immer noch die leute unter den Top10 sind die sich vor 2 Jahren oder so im Winterpokalforum noch eindeutig als Kuriere und Postler ausgegeben haben. Anders kann man Schnitt auch net auf 9h pro Tag kommen wie es manche der Wochensieger gemacht haben.

Axel


----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2007)

> @ll: Wir brauchen noch 2 weitere Kandidaten, dann ist das Team komplett


 
Hallo meschugge-team!

Ich könnte noch dazustoßen, falls Ihr mich brauchen könnt. Das fahrtechnische Niveau ist beim icerider wohl anders gelagert (weniger technisch, dafür hauptsache keine Abflüge in die Pampa). Für sachdienliche Hinweise zum optimalen Bereifungszustand, bitte melden (ich habe bislang keine Spikes, war bisher alles mit Alberts zu fahren).

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Oktober 2007)

@all:
Euer Andrang zu einem "Gegenbesuch bei den Nürtingern" hält sich bislang in überschaubaren Grenzen .

Wenn,dann sollte das Ganze morgen stattfinden,weil am Sonntag das Wetter gar schrecklich werden soll.

Wg. Winterpokal:
Das ist irgendwie überhaupt nicht mein Ding,da kann ja jeder beschei$$en wie er lustig ist.


Oli


----------



## aka (19. Oktober 2007)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch dazustoßen, falls Ihr mich brauchen könnt. Das fahrtechnische Niveau ist beim icerider wohl anders gelagert (weniger technisch, dafür hauptsache keine Abflüge in die Pampa). Für sachdienliche Hinweise zum optimalen Bereifungszustand, bitte melden (ich habe bislang keine Spikes, war bisher alles mit Alberts zu fahren).


Brauchen koennen  : klar doch, dieses Jahr wars eine ziemliche Gaudi und waer' doch schoen wenn wir kommendes Jahr wieder eine starke Gruppe zusammenbekaemen!

Bereifung: haengt stark vom Winterwetter etc. ab und kann man vorab nicht sagen. Da denkt man fruehestens einen Tag vorher dran.
Von ueblem Schlamm ueber weichen Schnee (wo Spikes sinnlos sind) bis hin zu gefrorenem Schnee/Eis (Spikes ) is da alles drin.


In Sachen WP: Dass man da be********n kann is klar, aber um das gehts ja nicht. Und sich mit 'Berufsfahrern' zu vergleichen bringt ja nix. 
Aber fahrten zum Arbeitsplatz zaehlen wohl schon, oder? Ist ja keine Arbeitszeit ?

Also, wer hat noch Lust bei einem WP Team mitzumachen? Hijo xxx - ueberlegs dir nochmal - waere doch eine krasse Aktion, als Raucher 
Loretto6?
2 Plaetze sind noch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Also, wer hat noch Lust bei einem WP Team mitzumachen? Hijo xxx - ueberlegs dir nochmal - waere doch eine krasse Aktion, als Raucher
> Loretto6?
> 2 Plaetze sind noch da...



Falls ihr wirklich sonst niemand findet,mache ich mit.Aber nur unter Protest !
Als Raucher müsste ich normal sowieso gründsätzlich doppelte Punkte bekommen.


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2007)

@hijo: sich mit dem Benutzernamen noch übers Beschei$$en auszulassen find ich ja irgendwie etwas frech  Sag bloß, dass Du mittlerweile auch keiner Socke mehr über den weg traust  

Ich sehe den Winterpokal immer als gute Statistikergänzung und er führt auch dazu sich bei schlechterem Wetter zu einer gemeinsamen Tour zu verabreden.

Apropos Statistik: ich lern dann mal weiter  

Axel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Oktober 2007)

plusminus schrieb:


> @hijo: sich mit dem Benutzernamen noch übers Beschei$$en auszulassen find ich ja irgendwie etwas frech
> Axel


Lies mal meine Signatur.Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen .

Und nochmal wg.Winterpokal-Team:
Gibts da nur Teampunkte,wenn alle zusammenfahren oder wie läuft das?
Ansonsten können sich ja Hinz und Kunz zu einem Team formieren


----------



## loretto6 (19. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen wenig zum Fahren gekommen bin, ich würde mitmachen beim Winterpokal!

Wie muss ich mich wo anmelden?

Wie sieht´s mit heute amd aus? Fährt ebber?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2007)

@hijo: das mit der Socke war als Erweiterung zu Deiner Signatur gemeint, da das einfach der 2. beste Spruch aus der Zeit war.
Nein jeder fährt für seine eigenen Punkte die dann in der Teamwertung zusammengefasst werden. Also Punkte von Hinz+Kunz+...+...+... Maximal 5 Leute pro Team. Ob die zusammen oder getrennt fahren ist nicht relevant.
@loretto: soweit ich weiß kann man sich noch nicht anmelden. Müsste aber so langsam mal freigeschalten werden - evtl hab ichs aber auch gerade überlesen.

Gruß
Axel

Edit: ich komme heute abend - welch Wunder - nicht. Lörnen. Nächsten Freitag schreib ich passend bis zur Treffzeit Mathe. Die Woche darauf MUSS ich dann mal wieder zu Euch kommen.


----------



## britta-ox (19. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Falls ihr wirklich sonst niemand findet,mache ich mit.Aber nur unter Protest !
> Als Raucher müsste ich normal sowieso gründsätzlich doppelte Punkte bekommen.


Dann nehmen wir doch glatt den protestierenden Raucher ins WP-Team auf  .
Es ist natürlich Ehrensache, dass er für jede Zigarette eine Extrastunde fährt 

[email protected]: Hey suppi  
...dann hoffen wir doch, dass der WP dich zum "Mehrfahren" motiviert 

Die Anmeldung ist noch nicht möglich, aber ich vermute demnächst, da am 5.11. start ist


@li:- nein, man muss nicht zusammen fahren, um Teampkte zu bekommen, das wär schwierig


[email protected]:...freu - der Icerider wird umso mehr Gaude, umso mehr Leute wir sind 


Gruß 
Britta


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2007)

Bevor wir uns hier den Unmut der Threadpolizei wegen rumgeschpämmes auf uns ziehen schlage ich vor Beiträge und Diskussionen in Sachen WP in ein eigenen Thread zu verlegen...
Ich hab' mal dafür einen neuen Thread aufgemacht: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4152110#post4152110 

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## alböhi (21. Oktober 2007)

@christoph und jürgen: kam noch jemand dazu? bis ich daheim war hat´s mir für den tag auch gereicht. 

@winterpokalteam: dann haut mal rein  - is ja nicht lang hin bis zum ice-rider. 

@ka: die frauenquote beim team meschugge ist noch zu niedrig 

@jürgen: war die skipiste in salmendingen oder gibt´s näherliegende alternativen? würd ich mir gern in weiss anschaun  .

wide trails are open andreas


----------



## loretto6 (21. Oktober 2007)

Kamikaze (der passende Name am Freitag wäre eher der eilige Fred gewesen) kam noch - wir waren dann zu dritt. 

Wir waren auf dem HW IV unterwegs, war ganz ok noch, leider hat´s angefangen zu seuchen. Ich hab hinterher gemerkt, dass es ganz schon nass war.

Aber jetzt ist ja schon richtig Winter, da werden´s künftig am Freitag wohl wieder mehr werden. 

Christoph


----------



## aka (21. Oktober 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ist ja schon richtig Winter, da werden´s künftig am Freitag wohl wieder mehr werden.


War am Freitag leider bis abends um 8 noch noch net vom Schaffen zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (21. Oktober 2007)

... und ich war mit dem 6-Gänge-Menü
so beschäftigt, daß ich doch glatt den NightRide
verschwitzt hab...   

   Bube


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

Im November laeuft im Kino Esslingen ja wieder ein neuer MTB Film (siehe Beitrag von Carsten weiter unten).
Hat da wer Lust hin zu gehen? Ich werde da demnaechst evtl. Karten vorbestellen.


----------



## Bube (23. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Im November laeuft im Kino Esslingen ja wieder ein neuer MTB Film (siehe Beitrag von Carsten weiter unten).
> Hat da wer Lust hin zu gehen? Ich werde da demnaechst evtl. Karten vorbestellen.



Würde gerne mitgehen.
Gibt´s einen Link (Prorammvorschau ?)
Welcher Termin ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitgehen.
> Gibt´s einen Link (Prorammvorschau ?)
> Welcher Termin ?
> 
> ...



Infos zum Film und einen Link zur Vorschau gibts unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303289 .
Die einzige Vorstellung in der Gegend ist in Esslingen, und zwar am 15.11. (Do.).


----------



## toddel1 (23. Oktober 2007)

@alböhi

Es gibt noch weitere Skipisten in der Gegend, sind aber gaaanz normale Wiesen bzw. im Sommer sogar eingezäunt.
Der Skihang mit dem größten Höhenunterschied ist in Hausen bei Trochtelfingen, ich bevorzuge aber bei Holzelfingen den Salach oder das Heutal (ist nicht so weit von RT). Steilster Hang ist schon der Salmendinger, besonders wenn Du die Rechtskurve schön eng durch die Bewaldung/Büsche bretterst.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## TITANbrecher (23. Oktober 2007)

ich hab von meiner freundin aus absolutes skipisten-befahr-verbot, weil die is skiverrückt. die lyncht mich sonst.

was ich eig. sagen wollte, ich kann die nächsten zwei freitage nich kommen, bin inn ferien nämlich nich da...

greetz
Michael


----------



## britta-ox (23. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Im November laeuft im Kino Esslingen ja wieder ein neuer MTB Film (siehe Beitrag von Carsten weiter unten).
> Hat da wer Lust hin zu gehen? Ich werde da demnaechst evtl. Karten vorbestellen.


Hab auch große Lust drauf, einzig der Termin und der weite Weg nach Esslingen lassen mich noch zögern. Ich wollte eigentlich kurzfristig entscheiden, oder meinst du dann ist ausverkauft?

Grüße Britta


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Im November laeuft im Kino Esslingen ja wieder ein neuer MTB Film (siehe Beitrag von Carsten weiter unten).
> Hat da wer Lust hin zu gehen? Ich werde da demnaechst evtl. Karten vorbestellen.



Da hier ein wenig koordination notwendig ist möchte ich bis Fr. verbindlich wissen wer dabei ist. Einfach PM an mich.

Gruß,
 Aka.


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Da hier ein wenig koordination notwendig ist möchte ich bis Fr. verbindlich wissen wer dabei ist. Einfach PM an mich.
> 
> Gruß,
> Aka.



So, kleiner Zwischenstand: es sind noch 5 Karten da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4166199#post4166199
Gerne auch ab RT.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## toddel1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo @ndreas und @ndere,

Kann heute abend leider nicht mitradeln, bin mit Kollegen in der Besenwirtschaft. Hätte mich aber gefreut, Christoph meine neuen Fenix vorzustellen, besser noch am neuen Bike, aber Liteville hat die falsche Farbkombination des 301er Rahmens ausgeliefert!!! Heul!!!
Vielleicht klappt´s ja nächste Woche, dann sind wohl auch schon die korrekten setups abgeschlossen.

Grüßle
Jürgen


----------



## aka (26. Oktober 2007)

Hat super Spass gemacht auf den trockenen Schönbuchtrails - toller Nightride heute, trotz 'Flüsterlampe'!


----------



## Aobifräser (27. Oktober 2007)

Jou, kann man wohl sagen. Dank Christophs Leucht-Unterstützung konnte ich mich mit meiner Mirage trotz roter Diode sogar noch bis zum Parkplatz retten.

Hartmut


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2007)

Morgen 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Bitte nur mit *funktionierenden* Bremsen  und dem* richtigen * Frühstück.


----------



## toddel1 (1. November 2007)

@Hijo de Rudicio

Kann heute morgen noch nicht starten. Habe einen Termin und die Bremsen am neuen Bike sind noch nicht eingefahren. 
Aber demnächst mit den neuen Bike (Fährt fast von alleine!)
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (1. November 2007)

sorry - mein sitzfleisch sagt mir, das diese woche eine vier tage woche ist.

viel spass auf der alb.

gruss andreas


----------



## Aobifräser (1. November 2007)

Also ich bin dabei.

Grüße Hartmut


----------



## aka (2. November 2007)

Heute wieder Freitagstreff - ist ja schoen trocken. Wer kommt?

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Bube (2. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Heute wieder Freitagstreff - ist ja schoen trocken. Wer kommt?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Aka.




Bei mir wird´s heute feucht-fröhlich....
Bin auf einer Feier, heut Abend.

Gruß


Bube


----------



## wurzel-hopser (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

darf ich mich eurem Freitagstreff mal anschließen?


Gruß,
Torge


----------



## loretto6 (3. November 2007)

Hallo Wurzelhopser,

Du bist herzlich willkommen. Wir treffen uns zwischen 18:00 und 18:15 bei derTourist-Info. Helm ist Voraussetzung, Licht ist sinnvoll!

Bis Freitag dann
Christoph


----------



## wurzel-hopser (4. November 2007)

Hallo Christoph,

dann sehen wir uns am nächsten Freitag mit Helm und Licht.

Gruß,
Torge


----------



## britta-ox (5. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Infos zum Film und einen Link zur Vorschau gibts unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303289 .
> Die einzige Vorstellung in der Gegend ist in Esslingen, und zwar am 15.11. (Do.).


Hat wer von den Kinogängern noch Lust was trinken zu gehen vorher oder auf nen kurzen Night-Ride? Der Film beginnt ja erst um 21.30Uhr.
Ist zwar noch ne gute Woche, aber ich hab noch nen Termin in Esslingen, den ich variabel legen kann, wenn ichs rechtzeitig anmeld.

Gruß Britta


----------



## aka (6. November 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hat wer von den Kinogängern noch Lust was trinken zu gehen vorher oder auf nen kurzen Night-Ride? Der Film beginnt ja erst um 21.30Uhr.


* Fingerheb * 
Die Kinobar ist uebrigens sehr gemuetlich...

Das Kleingedruckte: haengt bei mir aber noch davon ab, ob ich naechste Woche reisen muss


----------



## loretto6 (9. November 2007)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht und winterlicher Witterung,

kommt denn heute abend jemand oder werde ich zum wiederholten Male bei widriger Witterung alleine dastehen?

Nicht vergessen: der Winterpokal hat begonnen!!!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (9. November 2007)

Hallo Chistoph,

ich bin heute abend mit dabei! Dann könnten wir mal ´n Liteville-Duett trailen?!
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter einigermaßen sonst ist gleich alles wieder eingesaut.     Naja, das "Neue" putzt man ja doch viel lieber!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## wurzel-hopser (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

gegen die Dunkelheit habe ich nichts, aber gegen das doch eher miese Wetter.
Ich werde, also entgegen meiner Ankündigung, meine Jungfernfahrt mit euch verschieben.

Gruß,
Torge


----------



## Bube (9. November 2007)

Hi !

Mutti wird 40 und das ist einer der wenigen Gründe,
den Nightride heute ausfallen zu lassen.


Gruß


Bube


----------



## aka (9. November 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> kommt denn heute abend jemand oder werde ich zum wiederholten Male bei widriger Witterung alleine dastehen?


Halllo Chistoph,

gerne würde ich heute kommen jedoch bekomme ich nachher Besuch von meinem Bruder aus den USA ...

Gruß,

 Andreas.

P.S.: jetzt sag' blos du bist letzte Woche auch alleine an der Touri Info gestanden.


----------



## aka (12. November 2007)

Nur als Erinnerung - "Abenteuer Korsika" kommt diesen Donnerstag im Esslinger Kino. 
Ich werde frueher schon in der Kinokneipe sein und die britta-ox kommt auch von weit her gefahren - vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust frueher zu kommen? 

Wenn noch einer eine Karte will, ich habe noch eine.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Forumskollegen Hemme, ich hoffe es ist OK wenn ich die Links hier auch verwende:



 

 

 


 

 

 

 


 

 




Weitere Infos zum Film hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4131626&postcount=1


----------



## immerdraussen (14. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wenn noch einer eine Karte will, ich habe noch eine.



Wenn die Karte noch über ist würde ich sie gerne nehmen.
Freu mich Euch mal wieder zu sehen.

Felix


----------



## MaxiNagl (14. November 2007)

Hi,
gibt es diesen Freitag einen Tübingen-Treff?
Würde mich am Freitag mal dazu gesellen, nachdem ich das elektrotechnische Praktikum jetzt hinter mich gebracht habe und die Freitag wieder frei sind.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (14. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es diesen Freitag einen Tübingen-Treff?
> Würde mich am Freitag mal dazu gesellen, nachdem ich das elektrotechnische Praktikum jetzt hinter mich gebracht habe und die Freitag wieder frei sind.
> 
> Gruß Alex





Hi,

könnte Dich unterhalb von Pliezhausen
aufsammeln. 
Fahre über den Neckartalweg nach TÜ

Gruß

Bube


----------



## alböhi (15. November 2007)

gruss aus dem verschneitem bayernland. bin ab nächste woche wieder im ländle und sicher auch auf der alb unterwegs.

open trails - auch wenn sie verschneit sind - andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (16. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnte Dich unterhalb von Pliezhausen
> aufsammeln.
> ...



Hi,
sehr gerne. Wann sollen wir uns treffen und wo? Unterhalb von Pliezhausen ist doch der Bus Kurz. Dort könnten wir uns auf dem Parkplatz treffen. Wär das ok?

Gruß Alex


----------



## aka (16. November 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht und winterlicher Witterung,
> 
> kommt denn heute abend jemand ...



Wie schauts heute abend aus, wer kommt?
Ich waere am Start und wenn ich das richtig sehe Bube und MaxiNagl auch?

@loretto6: wenn ich nachher die richtigen batterien auftreiben kann gibts eine schoene LED Lampe zu sehen, allerdings noch nicht am Rad ...


----------



## loretto6 (16. November 2007)

Die Spikes sind schon aufgezogen!!
Ich bin heute Abend dabei 

@mtbjahn: lohnt es sich heute abend die DVD mitzubringen?

Christoph


----------



## aka (16. November 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Die Spikes sind schon aufgezogen!!


 

Zum Spikes aufziehen werde ich heute aber wohl nicht die Zeit haben 
Egal, wird auch so gehen.


----------



## MaxiNagl (16. November 2007)

Des taut doch eh alles heut noch weg.
Wann muss ich denn in Tü sein? Touristik-Info ist doch an der Neckarbrücke, oder? Gegenüber ist doch der Neckarmüller, richtig?
Falls mich der Bube nicht aufsammelt.


----------



## Bube (16. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Hi,
> sehr gerne. Wann sollen wir uns treffen und wo? Unterhalb von Pliezhausen ist doch der Bus Kurz. Dort könnten wir uns auf dem Parkplatz treffen. Wär das ok?
> 
> Gruß Alex





MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Des taut doch eh alles heut noch weg.
> Wann muss ich denn in Tü sein? Touristik-Info ist doch an der Neckarbrücke, oder? Gegenüber ist doch der Neckarmüller, richtig?
> Falls mich der Bube nicht aufsammelt.





Hi Alex,


den Bus Kurz finde ich ?

Vorschlag: Wenn ich den N´talRadweg entlang fahre, komme ich auf Höhe
des Ortsendes Pliezhausen unter der Brücke nach Oferdingen durch.


Könnten wir uns dort um 17:15 Uhr treffen ??


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (16. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> 
> den Bus Kurz finde ich ?
> ...


Hi Michael,
das ist ok. Dann treffen wir uns unter der Brücke um 17.15Uhr.
Gruß Alex


----------



## mtbjahn (16. November 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Die Spikes sind schon aufgezogen!!
> Ich bin heute Abend dabei
> 
> @mtbjahn: lohnt es sich heute abend die DVD mitzubringen?
> ...



Ich weiß noch nicht, wie lange ich arbeiten muß. Werf sie halt einfach mal in den Rucksack, wiegt ja nichts und der Rucksack hält den Rücken warm!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (17. November 2007)

Das war mal echt eine verrückte Tour gestern im verschneiten Rammert  - mir scheint, wir haben dort eine neue MTB Disziplin erfunden: MTB Orientierungslosigkeit mit div. Erstbefahrungen  

Völlig Crazy dann auch noch einzukehren 
Tiefste Temperatur auf der Heimfahrt lt. HAC: -6 Grad


----------



## Hemme (17. November 2007)

Klaro kannst Du die Links verwenden.
Ich hoffe der Film hat euch gefallen.




aka schrieb:


> Nur als Erinnerung - "Abenteuer Korsika" kommt diesen Donnerstag im Esslinger Kino.
> Ich werde frueher schon in der Kinokneipe sein und die britta-ox kommt auch von weit her gefahren - vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust frueher zu kommen?
> 
> Wenn noch einer eine Karte will, ich habe noch eine.
> ...


----------



## Bube (17. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Das war mal echt eine verrückte Tour gestern im verschneiten Rammert  - mir scheint, wir haben dort eine neue MTB Disziplin erfunden: MTB Orientierungslosigkeit mit div. Erstbefahrungen
> 
> Völlig Crazy dann auch noch einzukehren
> Tiefste Temperatur auf der Heimfahrt lt. HAC: -6 Grad




Ahh  des war doch wieder was feines, oder ?


36 km und 570 hm, schöne weiße Wege und Trails ...    

Bilder im Album:



 ...  





Ich denke, es hat allen gefallen ???

Gruß


Bube


----------



## MaxiNagl (17. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Ahh  des war doch wieder was feines, oder ?
> 
> 
> 36 km und 570 hm, schöne weiße Wege und Trails ...
> ...



Jap mir hats auch gefallen. Ich denke ich bin nächsten Freitag wieder dabei. Bin ja lichttechnisch super ausgestattet.
Meine Schaltung funktioniert auch wieder, die ist wieder eisfrei.
Und natürlich die Neoprenüberschuhe brauch ich, ohne die: NIE WIEDER!!! ;-)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (19. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> ...Und natürlich die Neoprenüberschuhe brauch ich, ohne die: NIE WIEDER!!! ;-)





@Alex,


war heute knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs. Allerdings nur ich, meine
Neopren-Überschuhe wollten nicht mit...

UND DAS WAR VIELLEICHT KALT....  BRRRRR

Großes Lob und Respekt an Dich :  
NightRide vom Freitag und dann ohne gescheit isolierte Füße
 uuiiihhhh...
Mit dieser Leidensfähigkeit wärst Du der ideale Kandidat 
für den IceRider in Schömberg.
Frag doch mal unseren Teamchef, den AKA.


Bis dann

Michael


----------



## alböhi (20. November 2007)

rammert, schnee und umherirren - genau so hat´s vor drei jahren mit mir, dem axel und dem michl angefangen. allerdings sind wir da noch am hellichtem tag gefahren.

bin seit gestern auch wieder im ländle.

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (20. November 2007)

Oh ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem hat da auch für mich alles angefangen. War so lange Ausfahrten (Anfahrt von BB) nicht gewohnt und bin dem Michl aufm Rückweg gen Dettenhausen schier an der Steigung nach Pfrondorf verreckt. Auf der Tour nix gegessen - trainierte Fettverbrennung was ist das?? Habe mich dann in Dettenhausen sogar in die Bahn setzen müssen weil nix mehr ging.
Was sich seit dem alles so getan hat kann ich da schon fast Wunder nennen.

Danke an Andreas für die Möglichkeit, dass ich mal eben in der Vergangenheit weilen durfte.
Da wir jetzt aber Gegenwart haben geh ich lieber mal in meine Phys-Chem-Vorlesung.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MaxiNagl (20. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> @Alex,
> 
> 
> war heute knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs. Allerdings nur ich, meine
> ...



So ein Angebot kann ich ja kaum ausschlagen. Lust hätte ich.
Wann ist der Icerider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. November 2007)

.


----------



## britta-ox (21. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> So ein Angebot kann ich ja kaum ausschlagen. Lust hätte ich.
> Wann ist der Icerider?


Hallo Alex,
Der Ice-Rider ist am 27.1.2008 in Schömberg, Kr. Calw
Start um 10 Uhr
www.ice-rider.de
Vergiss bei der Anmeldung nicht das Team Meschugge anzugeben... 
Ich freu mich heut schon, war wirklich lustig, letztes Jahr!

Gruß Britta


----------



## MaxiNagl (22. November 2007)

Wer ist morgen in Tübingen anzutreffen?
Ich wäre dabei!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (23. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen in Tübingen anzutreffen?
> Ich wäre dabei!
> 
> Gruß Alex




Ich kann heute nicht.


Gerne nächsten Freitag.



Gruß



Michael


----------



## aka (23. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen in Tübingen anzutreffen?
> Ich wäre dabei!


Hm, ich bin ein ziemliches Weichei, ob ich komme haengt bei mir vom Wetter ab.
Wenns nicht regnet waere ich am Start. Am besten heute nachmittag nochmals checken.


----------



## loretto6 (23. November 2007)

Ich bin kurz nach 18 Uhr heute am Treffpunkt. wenn jemand da ist, wird gefahren!!!
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (23. November 2007)

ein mann und ein wort


----------



## aka (23. November 2007)

Also ich komme mal nach Tübingen, mal sehen wie dort das Wetter ist 

Edit: MIST - Reifen platt, reicht mir doch nicht nach TÜ


----------



## MaxiNagl (23. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Also ich komme mal nach Tübingen, mal sehen wie dort das Wetter ist
> 
> Edit: MIST - Reifen platt, reicht mir doch nicht nach TÜ



Tja heut scheint das wohl in der Luft zu liegen.
Wollte nach Tü kommen, aber weiter als zum Hornbach bin ich nicht gekommen. Dort war der Reifen platt und der Ersatzschlauch lag daheim. Also durfte ich mich abholen lassen. So ein Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (24. November 2007)

In der Nähe vom Baumarkt ist halt auch die Nageldichte recht hoch. Mal schaun ob wir noch lernen für sowas ne Aufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeit zu berechnen - und bei Deinem Benutzernamen  

Greetz vom Axel der es nächste Woche ernsthaft versucht mal wieder in TÜ aufzukreuzen.


----------



## loretto6 (24. November 2007)

Da zeigt sich doch, dass UST überlegen ist. Kamikaze-Fred war da - ohne Platten, aber auch ohne Regenhose. 
Wir sind dann immerhin knapp zwei Stunden gefahren, dann war er zu nass. War aber trotzdem gut, trotz Dauerregen und leichtem nebel. Immerhin sind wir auch einen Trail gefahren.
Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2007)

@ freitagsfahrer:  
gestern nachmittag bin ich noch ´ne 4,5 h tour mit gepäck gefahren. aber als regen kann ich das geniesel noch nicht akzeptieren. das war doch nur extrem hohe luftfeuchtigkeit. 

euch und die ausfahrten im gelände vermiss ich schon ganz arg. ebenso die after hour beim bier. mein job kostet mir zur zeit so viel energie, das ich in der freizeit einfach nur noch faulenzen will. wenn das weihnachtsgeschäft erledigt ist werde ich freitags nachmittags frei machen, um dann mit euch am abend durch die wälder zu cruisen.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## schalthebel (25. November 2007)

Ja, Andreas, habe dich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, oder besser gesagt: sind schon lange nicht mehr gemeinsam gefahren. Wie wäre es, du kommst einfach nach der Freitagstour ins LAtour (passt ja auch vom Reim ganz gut zusammen) auf ein gepflegtes Bier! Das ist dann nicht so anstrengend, zumindest, wenn man es nicht übertreibt!

Gruß/ der Kamikaze-Fred  (jetzt ohne Kamikaze aber mit Mütze)


----------



## alböhi (29. November 2007)

@fred.: ja - ich komm gerne nach tü.  richtig erkannt. zum mtb-treff komm ich nicht, da ich am nachmittag schon ´ne grössere tour vereinbart habe 

@ll : freu mich auf ein wiedersehn. bin dann ab acht im turm.

gruss andreas


----------



## MaxiNagl (30. November 2007)

Wer ist morgen in Tübingen?
Ich komme!
Diesmal aber mit Ersatzschlauch.

@Bube: Kann man sich wieder im Neckartal treffen, dann ist die Anfahrt lustiger?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (30. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen in Tübingen?
> Ich komme!
> Diesmal aber mit Ersatzschlauch.
> 
> ...





Hi Alex,

gerne würde ich heute nach TÜ zum Radeln.

Mein Sohn hat aber heut seinen runden Geburtstag
und da kann ich nicht früh genug weg.


Wünsche aber allen Fahrern eine tolle Tour !



Gruß



Bube


----------



## aka (30. November 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen in Tübingen?
> Ich komme!


Ich werde auch kommen. Meine Schaltung tut zwar immer schlechter, aber was solls.

@Alböhi: wie wärs, kommst du hinterher auf ein Getränk uns LaTour?


----------



## alböhi (30. November 2007)

@ka : ......bin ab acht im turm und bring ´nen sack voller led-lampen mit.

cia dann


----------



## toddel1 (30. November 2007)

@all
bin heute abend hoffentlich auch dabei. Stecke zwar hier noch in Bayern fest, dafür reißt hier aber schon mal der Himmel auf (Nein! - kein Regen ;-))
toddel


----------



## alböhi (7. Dezember 2007)

sonntag treff punkt  13.15 in reutlingen auf der rückseite vom hbf.

ziel: gemütlich bergauf und knifflig bergab, sowie ´ne ganze menge spass.

gruss andreas

der totgesagte fährt wieder ; )


----------



## Bube (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi @Alex und Edgar,

würde heute gerne zum TÜ-Treff radeln.
Kommt jemand mit ? Wann treffen ?

@loretto: Ist ein Besuch auf dem Hohenzollern abwegig ?

Bei der Wärme draußen wäre die Höhenluft bestimmt
schön erfrischend  



Bis dann



Michael


----------



## aka (7. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi @Alex und Edgar,
> würde heute gerne zum TÜ-Treff radeln.
> Kommt jemand mit ? Wann treffen ?
> @loretto: Ist ein Besuch auf dem Hohenzollern abwegig ?
> ...


Wenns nicht regnet waere ich dabei - HZ hoert sich super an 
Am Besten gleich Zeller Horn und Raichberg?


----------



## MaxiNagl (7. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi @Alex und Edgar,
> 
> würde heute gerne zum TÜ-Treff radeln.
> Kommt jemand mit ? Wann treffen ?
> ...



Ich falle heut Abend leider aus. Mich hats krankheitstechnische leider erwischt. Nächste Woche vielleicht wieder.
Euch dann viel Spaß.

Gruß Alex


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd´ ja heute eigentlich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Allerdings scheint mir das angepeilte Ziel ziemlich weit von Tübingen entfernt zu liegen...oder hab´ ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich hier in Tübingen so aus dem Fenster schau, ist es noch sehr stürmisch. Da könnte es auf dem Zollern heftig blasen. 
Laut Wetterbericht lässt der Wind aber nach, dafür soll´s aber wieder kühler werden mit Schnee bis 500 Meter. Feucht wird´s auf alle Fälle. 

Von mir aus können wir zum Zollern fahren, Trails auf der Alb sind halt extrem rutschig, müsste man eine einfach Route wählen. 

Der Rammert ist übrigens immer eine Alternative 

Bis heute amd Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (7. Dezember 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier in Tübingen so aus dem Fenster schau, ist es noch sehr stürmisch. Da könnte es auf dem Zollern heftig blasen.


Hihi, diese Einschaetzung passt zur Webcam aufm Raichberg:





Ich waere heute abend zu allen Schandtaten bereit, von mir aus koennen wir uns auch im Rammert verirren, duerfte von der Fahrzeit her aufs selbe rauskommen


----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hier der ganz aktuelle Wetterbericht:

Bis zum Abend bringen dichte Wolken immer wieder teils kräftige Regenschauer, dazwischen zeigt sich ab und zu die Sonne. Der Wind schwächt sich allmählich ab.
In der Nacht ziehen Schauer durch, die Schneefallgrenze sinkt auf etwa 500 Meter. Die Tiefstwerte liegen zwischen 4und null Grad. 

Der Wind ist heute abend wohl das kleinere Problem. 
Ich würde mich an den bekannten bayrischen Philosophen Pelvis Agricola (für die nicht humanistisch Gebildeten:  Beckenbauer) halten: Schau mer mal!!

In diesem Sinne
Christoph


----------



## alböhi (7. Dezember 2007)

da bin ich ganz froh, das ich mein pensum heut nachmittag trocken, teils sonnig absolviert habe.

den freitags - night - ridern viel spass, allen kranken gute besserung und tschüss bis .... sonntag?

gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Dezember 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> sonntag treff punkt  13.15 in reutlingen auf der rückseite vom hbf.



da mein Rad  endlich wieder Einsatzbereit ist  ,  würde Ich mich solange das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt gerne anschließen .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## singletrack (8. Dezember 2007)

Wäre dann auch mal wieder dabei!

13.15 Uhr ist OK, vielleicht können wir das Tourende morgen noch bei einem Glühwein ausklingen lassen!? Genug Weihnachtsmärkte gibt es ja ...

Keep riding

Grüße von Steffen


----------



## Adrian RT (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin morgen auch dabei... 

Rückseite Hbf ist der Ausgang Richtung Mediamarkt?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MaxiNagl (9. Dezember 2007)

Hm so ein Mist. Ich wär gern mitgekommen.
Bin zwar schon wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung, aber von gesund noch weit entfernt. Naja nächste Woche dann wieder. Da bin ich wieder für einen Nightride bereit.
Wünsche den fleißigen Fahrern morgen dann trotzdem viel Spaß.

Gruß Alex


----------



## alböhi (9. Dezember 2007)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei...
> 
> Rückseite Hbf ist der Ausgang Richtung Mediamarkt?
> 
> ...


 
richtig. heisst das ich brauch vorher gar nicht beim hardys vorbeischaun?

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4299336#post4299336

Ab Nürtingen oder Reutlingen oder irgendwo dazwischen.

Grüßle Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (14. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4299336#post4299336
> 
> Ab Nürtingen oder Reutlingen oder irgendwo dazwischen.
> 
> Grüßle Oli


Hi,

am Sonntag bin ich sehr gerne für eine Tour zu haben, z.B. auf die Alb.
Heute Abend bin ich in Tü leider wieder nicht dabei. Bin heute Abend auf einer Weihnachtsfeier.

Gruß Alex


----------



## toddel1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallole,

heute abend in TÜ / Neckarbrücke, 18:00 Uhr ?
"It´s cold - outside,  let´s have funnnn!!"

toddel


----------



## loretto6 (14. Dezember 2007)

Was für eine Frage!!

Natürlich!!!


----------



## aka (14. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir siehts nicht gut aus mit Radln


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

werde heute auch nach Tü kommen...bis nachher...
Treffpunkt Neckarbrücke bei dieser Touri-Information, oder?

Adrian


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Dezember 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Sonntag bin ich sehr gerne für eine Tour zu haben, z.B. auf die Alb.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,
Alb klingt gut.
Wäre später Vormittag ab Nürtingen ok für dich?

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (15. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> Alb klingt gut.
> Wäre später Vormittag ab Nürtingen ok für dich?
> 
> Gruß Oli


Hi Oli,

ja das wäre ok.
So gegen 12 Uhr? Wo sollen wir uns in Nürtingen treffen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Dezember 2007)

Dann würde ich sagen:

12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen am Taxistand.

Bis morgen
Oli


----------



## MaxiNagl (15. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen:
> 
> 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen am Taxistand.
> 
> ...


Alles klar.
Ich fahr um 11Uhr mit dem Fahrrad los. Ich komm über den Neckartalradweg. Falls ich um 12 noch nicht da bin, kannst du mir gerne auch ein Stück entgegen fahren.
Ich hab ein silbernes Cube ltd 3.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Dezember 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Ich fahr um 11Uhr mit dem Fahrrad los. Ich komm über den Neckartalradweg. Falls ich um 12 noch nicht da bin, kannst du mir gerne auch ein Stück entgegen fahren.
> Ich hab ein silbernes Cube ltd 3.
> 
> Gruß Alex



Wenn du dich verspätest,
setzen wir halt den Mülleimer in Brand und wärmen uns solang die Hände .

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## MaxiNagl (16. Dezember 2007)

So ich bin dann auch wieder gesund und munter daheim angekommen.
Fahrrad steht extra zur Strafe in der kalten Garage und wird vor Dienstag nicht angerührt. Strafe muss schließlich sein.
War trotz allem ne Klasse Tour und ich hoff ich darf mit ganzem Schaltauge mal wieder mit.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Renè29 (16. Dezember 2007)

So bin auch wieder da
Rückfaht war nur en bissel kalt mir sind fast dei Hände abgefallen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Dezember 2007)

@alex:
Auf jeden Fall hattest du mit Sicherheit die angenehmere Heimfahrt.
Wir waren noch fast zwei Stunden unterwegs und dem Erfrierungstod nahe   .


----------



## aka (16. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...Wir waren noch fast zwei Stunden unterwegs und dem Erfrierungstod nahe   .


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Dezember 2007)

aka schrieb:


>



Ironie braucht keine Smileys.


----------



## MaxiNagl (17. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @alex:
> Auf jeden Fall hattest du mit Sicherheit die angenehmere Heimfahrt.
> Wir waren noch fast zwei Stunden unterwegs und dem Erfrierungstod nahe   .



Warum wart ihr noch 2 Stunden unterwegs? Ihr habt euch aber nicht verfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (18. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr gepäck mitnehmt wird euch wärmer - dann gehn auch 4,5 h  ohne zu erfrieren.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Warum wart ihr noch 2 Stunden unterwegs? Ihr habt euch aber nicht verfahren?



Nö,nö!

Nachdem Wir die Neuffener Steige hinter uns hatten,wollten wir in Anbetracht der Kälte nicht das Neuffener Tal runter,sondern sind rüber nach Beuren und durch den (vermeindlich) windgeschützten Wald,so wie wir hergekommen sind.
Dann noch mehrere Aufwarmpäuschen(sonst wären uns wohl wirklich die Finger abgefallen)  -  macht in Summe knapp zwei Stunden.


----------



## MaxiNagl (19. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nö,nö!
> 
> Nachdem Wir die Neuffener Steige hinter uns hatten,wollten wir in Anbetracht der Kälte nicht das Neuffener Tal runter,sondern sind rüber nach Beuren und durch den (vermeindlich) windgeschützten Wald,so wie wir hergekommen sind.
> Dann noch mehrere Aufwarmpäuschen(sonst wären uns wohl wirklich die Finger abgefallen)  -  macht in Summe knapp zwei Stunden.


Oje, na dann.
Mein Fahrrad ist wieder repariert. Hoffe das hält so. Werd morgen mal ne Testrunde fahren hier in der Umgebung.


----------



## toddel1 (20. Dezember 2007)

@Tübinger Treff
wegen anderweitigen Terminen kann ich diesen Freitag Abend leider nicht mitbiken.
Aber spontane Treff´s und Ausfahrten zwischen den Jahren bitte posten!
Gruß
Toddel
P.S.: anscheinend hilft doch nur noch die Geschirrspülmaschine :-(


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

wünsch Euch allen schöne besinnliche  Feiertage und ganz vieeele Geschenke  
Wie wärs am 30.12.2007 mit einer Jahresabschiedstour !?
Entweder ab Reutlingen oder gemeinsam mit den Nürtingern ..!?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (21. Dezember 2007)

gute idee - wenn ich mich bis dahin vom weihnachtsgeschäft erholt habe, werd ich mich auch wieder auf ´nen sattel setzen.

euch allen open bells and jingle trails

liebe grüsse andreas

@ ice rider : seid ihr alle brav am trainieren? ich hab schon ein schlechtes gewissen, da ich in meiner freizeit so gut wie gar nicht auf´s rad komm


----------



## plusminus (21. Dezember 2007)

@ndreas: die ersten 10 im Winterpokal sind Radkuriere, somit bist Du perfekt im Training. Möchte gar net wissen wie Du im Frühjahr konditionell da stehst wenn Du jetzt immer im richtigen Tempo fährst!! Könnte mir vorstellen am 30. ebenfalls am Start zu sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MaxiNagl (21. Dezember 2007)

Ist heute Abend Freitagstreff in Tü?
Wer kommt?
Ich wäre evtl. dabei?
@Neckartalwegradler: Könnte man sich wieder an der Oferdinger Brücke treffen?


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend Freitagstreff in Tü?
> Wer kommt?
> Ich wäre evtl. dabei?
> @Neckartalwegradler: Könnte man sich wieder an der Oferdinger Brücke treffen?



Hi Alex,

werde heute auch kommen.


Um längere Wartezeiten in TÜ zu vermeiden, wird um
17:15 Uhr in Riederich am Kreisel gestartet. Dann 17:25 Uhr Mittelstadt und weiter Oferdinger Brücke gegen 17:40 Uhr.



Geht das so o.k. @lex?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (21. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> werde heute auch kommen.
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Bin um 17.40Uhr unter der Brücke.


----------



## alböhi (21. Dezember 2007)

und im anschluss an den nightride : drink and talk im turm?

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2007)

.

Hi @loretto,


Du kommst heute Abend ?


Gruß


Bube


----------



## loretto6 (21. Dezember 2007)

Zum Fahren ja, zum Saufen eher nein. Muss morgen wieder um 4 Uhr raus. 

Deswegen und weil´s frisch ist, würde ich für einen eher kürzeren Naitrait plädieren. 

Bis heut amd
Christoph


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich plädiere mit!

Vielleicht bis später,

Mark


----------



## MaxiNagl (22. Dezember 2007)

Super Tour gestern Abend.
Hat einen großen Spass gemacht.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. Dezember 2007)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Super Tour gestern Abend.
> Hat einen großen Spass gemacht.


Jau, Trails haben echt Spass gemacht. Niedrigste Temperatur war lt. HAC -7 Grad.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab´ schon lange nicht mehr so starke Schmerzen wie gestern abend gehabt, als meine Zehen wieder durchblutet wurden...drei paar Socken waren leider zu wenig.
Ich wünsch´ Euch allen schöne Feiertage!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo loretto,

DANKE für die tolle Tour   



Schöne Tage und bis dann


Michael


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ihr die Tage mal noch eine traillastige Tour fahrt, gebt Bescheid, bin ab 27. bis 31. in TÜ und kenne nur noch Schönbuch etc. aus dunkler Erinnerung vor 30 Jahren und auf Forstautobahn hab ich kein Bock. Licht nehm ich kleines mit.
So 2-3 h. 
Postet zeitlich nicht zu knapp, ich habe dort wenig Internet.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Dezember 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> wünsch Euch allen schöne besinnliche  Feiertage und ganz vieeele Geschenke
> Wie wärs am 30.12.2007 mit einer Jahresabschiedstour !?
> ...



Wer wäre denn alles mit dabei?
Die Tendenz geht gerade eher Richtung Nürtingen als Startpunkt.
Lasst mal was hören!


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn alles mit dabei?
> Die Tendenz geht gerade eher Richtung Nürtingen als Startpunkt.
> Lasst mal was hören!



Hallo Oli ,
falls am Sonntag den 30.Dezember was steigt ,  bin Ich ziehmlich sicher dabei.
Würde Reutlingen als Startpunkt bevorzugen    
hoffe alle haben die Feiertage gut überstanden................!?
Also dann bis Sonntag vielleicht .

Gruß vom 
Alexander


----------



## alböhi (27. Dezember 2007)

sonntag 30. 12. treff punkt 12 uhr 15 in reutlingen rückseite bahnhof 

trailiges talk and ride zum jahresabschluss 

die strecke: in ehningen den drackenberg hoch, wanderheim ehninger weide, zwei dutzend kehren am wolfsfelsen, geteert zum fliegerheim auf dem rossfeld, kantentrail zurück und den gutenberg runter in ein cafe`eurer wahl.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> sonntag 30. 12. treff punkt 12 uhr 15 in reutlingen rückseite bahnhof
> 
> trailiges talk and ride zum jahresabschluss
> 
> ...




Hallo Großvater,
Ist das ein Vorschlag oder hast du das fest so geplant?
(guck mal hier rein:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4334772#post4334772  )
Wäre schön,wenn man sich einigen könnte und eine größere Gruppe zustande käme.

btw. : 12.15 Uhr fände ich eh etwas spät.Eine Stunde früher wäre (für mich) ok,dann hätte etwas mehr Zeitreserve bis zur Dämmerung.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## alböhi (27. Dezember 2007)

@ oli : das ist fest geplant aber gern starte ich schon um 11.15, wenn du mitfährst.

@ndi - winterpokalicerider: sorry - leider kann ich nicht alle fred´s mitlesen - freu mich aber jederzeit über eine einladung per pn, wenn´s um eine gemeinsame ausfahrt geht.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (27. Dezember 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ oli : das ist fest geplant aber gern starte ich schon um 11.15, wenn du mitfährst.
> 
> @ndi - winterpokalicerider: sorry - leider kann ich nicht alle fred´s mitlesen - freu mich aber jederzeit über eine einladung per pn, wenn´s um eine gemeinsame ausfahrt geht.
> 
> gruss andreas



Ok, hier eine Einladung 

Die Meschuggen Ice Rider fahren am 30.12. eine zünftige Tour im Schönbuch - wir freuen uns über Mitfahrer.
Details  hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ oli : das ist fest geplant aber gern starte ich schon um 11.15, wenn du mitfährst.



Sorry,
ich fühle mich meinem WP-Team verpflichtet,und im Schönbuch war ich sowieso noch nie.
Mehr Ausreden fallen mir im Moment nicht ein .

Bis zum nächsten mal 

Oli


----------



## britta-ox (27. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sorry,
> ich fühle mich meinem WP-Team verpflichtet,und im Schönbuch war ich sowieso noch nie.





> Heute 14:09albö[email protected] oli : das ist fest geplant aber gern starte ich schon um 11.15, wenn du mitfährst.


Hallo lieber alböhi,

vielleicht klappts ja andersrum: das Meschugge-WP-Team startet bissel später und du fährst auch bei uns mit? Wär sicher ne Gaude, dann wärn die (gemeldeten) Icerider komplett!
Und talk und ride hört sich sowieso gut an , da hätten auch ein paar Meschugge-WPler noch Trainingsbedarf, wenn ich so an den letzten Icerider zurückdenke... 

Gruß Britta


----------



## alböhi (28. Dezember 2007)

zum sonntag 30. 12.

@ *WP Team: Die "Meschuggen Ice Rider" *

o.k. überredet - sonntag fahr ich bei euch mit - die cafe´ tour auf die alb gibt´s dann im januar.

aber muss es schon mitten in der nacht sein? mittags ist einfach vier grad wärmer als morgensum 10 uhr.

frieren muss ich nicht trainieren, dieses talent ist bei mir angeboren  

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Dezember 2007)

Für alle,die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Die "Jahresabschlußtour" am 30.12. geht in den Schönbuch.

*Treffpunkt ist um 10.30 Uhr in Tübingen am Toom-Baumarkt in der Reutlinger Straße*
bzw.ein paar Minuten früher am Bahnhof(Zug aus NT/RT kommt um 10.23 Uhr an).

Über zahlreiche Teilnehmer freuen sich 

Die meschuggen Ice-Rider


----------



## plusminus (28. Dezember 2007)

Michl, (Holger) und ich schließen uns ab Stellenhäusle in H-Hausen an. Vielleicht können wir euch noch Ecken des Schönbuch zeigen die euch unbekannt sind!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## toddel1 (29. Dezember 2007)

@aka

Bin morgen mit dabei! Meine Bremsen haben wieder Grip! Freuuuuu!!! 
Gruß!
toddel


----------



## pikehunter69 (30. Dezember 2007)

@ all

kann nur sagen es war ein wirklich gelungener Jahresabschluß -
Danke an Euch alle  - war mal wieder super schön !!!

Fotos sind im Fotoalbum

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss meinem Vorschreiber absolut zustimmen: klasse Tour! 

Ein paar weitere Bilder gibts in meinem Profil-Album.

VG und einen guten Rutsch,
Ingmar


----------



## plusminus (31. Dezember 2007)

@britta: wo bleiben Deine Bilder!? Brauch mal wieder ein Tourenbild von mir ;-)

Kommt gut ins neue Radljahr! Eine Wiederholung mit weiteren Schönbuchtrails ist durchaus denkbar - es gibt noch genügend.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (1. Januar 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> @britta: wo bleiben Deine Bilder!? Brauch mal wieder ein Tourenbild von mir ;-)
> 
> Kommt gut ins neue Radljahr! Eine Wiederholung mit weiteren Schönbuchtrails ist durchaus denkbar - es gibt noch genügend.
> 
> Axel


Hi Axel,

Da sindse . (Sorry,kann nix dafür! mein Großer war im Skicamp und kam erst gestern zurück...und bei meinem Compi kann man das Kärtle nicht einschieben )
Leider sind die Actionbilder komplett unscharf . Muss glaub doch mal die Bedienungsanleitung vom Foto lesen...

Da lassemer uns gern überraschen, was der Schönbuch sonst noch zu bieten hat  


Wünsch euch allen schöne Bikestunden und coole Trails auch im neuen Jahr!

LG Britta


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2008)

Meldet euch einfach ne halbe Woche vorher an, dann schau ich, dass ich mir Zeit nehm für eine weitere Runde Schönbuchtrails!

Axel


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2008)

Noch Schönes Neues von mir jetzt wieder in Leipzig - war ne nette Runde, uralte Erinnerungen wurden wach! Wenn ich in TÜ bin melde ich mich und wenn einer von euch mal hier nach L.E. (nein das ist nicht LE) kommt, PM an mich oder ins Sachsenforum schaun - hier gibts jede Menge schöne Trails aber leider keine Hügel.

PS in TÜ fand ich den Spitzberg als Hausrunde ganz ok: die Serpentinen von der Lichtenberger Höhe runter, zur Antenne hinter über die öden Forstwege, den Trail (Hohlweg) von der Antenne runter nach Hirschau rein (gut steil!!), wieder rauf und den kleinen Downhill runter Richtung Wurmlinger Kapelle (den links lang), rauf und die Stufen von der Kapelle runter, dann Rodelwiese und Wiesenwege nach Ammern.


----------



## alböhi (4. Januar 2008)

wenn sonntag mittag die sonne scheint mach ich kurzfristig einen ausflug auf die alb

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (4. Januar 2008)

Am Sonntag soll´s erstmal regnen, bevor dann ab und zu die Sonne rauskommt. 
Aber heute bleibt´s trocken und kalt: ideal also zum nächtlichen Radfahren. Wer wäre denn außer mir mit von der Partie??


----------



## Bube (4. Januar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag soll´s erstmal regnen, bevor dann ab und zu die Sonne rauskommt.
> Aber heute bleibt´s trocken und kalt: ideal also zum nächtlichen Radfahren. Wer wäre denn außer mir mit von der Partie??





Schön, die vom Fuße der Alb
kommen zu 3.   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Januar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Aber heute bleibt´s trocken und kalt: ideal also zum nächtlichen Radfahren. Wer wäre denn außer mir mit von der Partie??


Ich hätt' schon Lust bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich rechtzeitig fertig werde.


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. Januar 2008)

@ all ,
wollte  morgen ( Sonntag ) trotz des Wetters eine kleine Runde ( 2-3 Std.) evtl. auf die Alb machen . Falls es also Morgen nicht Dauerregen gibt und sich jemand anschließen möchte .!?
Dachte so gegen 12.00 / 13 Uhr

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2008)

@lexander: ich wollte nachmittags auch los.wir können ja vorher noch telefonieren. für mich sind noch zu viele regenwolken am himmel. später ist zumindest von oben trocken.
matschtechnisch ist heut bei +8° natürlich optimal  

gruss andreas


----------



## Ikosa (10. Januar 2008)

grüezi miteinand,

lange ist es her, dass ich in diese Foren geblickt habe. Jetzt habe ich aber ein kleines Anliegen. Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es hier in der Nähe (also RT/TÜ und Umgebung) Bikekurse gibt. Wenn möglich auch speziell für Frauen, und nur für Frauen?

Grund ist, dass meine Frau gerne wieder biken würde, aber nach einem Unfall mit Bike und Bruch des Radiusköpchens ziemlich Angst vor dem Neueinstieg hat (Angst vor Klickpedalen, engen Kurven, Abfahrten etc).
Der Ehemann ist in solchen Dingen grundsätzlich der falsche Lehrer, und in meinem Fall kann sowieso nicht von Lehrer gesprochen werden, da ich selbst auch gerne einen Kurs machen würde.

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2008)

Ikosa schrieb:


> in der Nähe (also RT/TÜ und Umgebung) Bikekurse gibt. Wenn möglich auch speziell für Frauen, und nur für Frauen?


Moin !

 letztes Jahr hat eine Frau aus Metzingen ein MTB von mir gekauft und ganz begeistert von einem Kurs für Frauen erzählt den sie machen wird . Geleitet - natürlich - von einer Frau . Die Info hatte sie von TRANSVELO , Rt. , also das wäre doch auch naheliegend , dass die Radhändler Bescheid wissen .


Gruß 4mate


----------



## britta-ox (10. Januar 2008)

Ikosa schrieb:


> grüezi miteinand,
> 
> lange ist es her, dass ich in diese Foren geblickt habe. Jetzt habe ich aber ein kleines Anliegen. Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es hier in der Nähe (also RT/TÜ und Umgebung) Bikekurse gibt. Wenn möglich auch speziell für Frauen, und nur für Frauen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Ikosa,

ich kenn den idealen Mann für deine Frau.... 
Der alböhi aus RT bietet auch 2008 wieder verschieden Fahrtechniktouen(basic,fortgeschrittene...) auch speziell für Frauen an.
Ich kann ihn euch serrrrrrr empfehlen....nicht nur, weil er sich auch mal zu nem Kaffee überreden lässt  

Gruß und viel Erfolg!
Britta


----------



## loretto6 (11. Januar 2008)

Im Frühjahr gibt´s dann vermutlich auch wieder ein Techniktraining in K´furt - wenn der Mark wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. 

Hoffe ich jedenfalls!!

Wer kommt denn heute abend zum Neidrait?


----------



## aka (11. Januar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn heute abend zum Neidrait?


Ich waere endlich mal wieder am Start.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Januar 2008)

Immerhin unterbrech´ ich meinen Winterschlaf immer mal wieder...zum Beispiel bin ich gestern abend noch 1,5 Stunden im Schönbuch geradelt.
Heute abend kann ich allerdings nicht mitfahren.

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## aka (11. Januar 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Immerhin unterbrech´ ich meinen Winterschlaf immer mal wieder...zum Beispiel bin ich gestern abend noch 1,5 Stunden im Schönbuch geradelt.


Hm, genau genommen haeltst du dann keinen Winterschlaf sondern Winterruhe:



> _Die Winterruhe der Sportler in ihren Höhlen ist nicht mit dem beschriebenen Winterschlaf zu verwechseln, weil die Körpertemperatur der Sportler während ihrer längeren Ruhephase nie so stark abfällt wie bei den echten Schönwettersportlern. Winterruhephasen ohne eine größere Absenkung der Körpertemperatur gibt es auch bei Läufern, Bikern und Motorradfahrern. Die betreffenden Sportler sind allerdings während ihrer Winterruhe häufig wach und wechseln auch öfter die Schlafposition. Schönwetterbiker dagegen verbringen bis zu sieben Monate in ihrer Höhle in einem Dämmerschlaf, wobei sie weder Kot abgeben noch urinieren und auch nicht fressen oder trinken, sondern allein von ihren Fettreserven leben.
> _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Januar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr gibt´s dann vermutlich auch wieder ein Techniktraining in K´furt - wenn der Mark wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
> 
> Hoffe ich jedenfalls!!
> 
> Wer kommt denn heute abend zum Neidrait?



Ich wäre auch am Start.
@Neckartalwegradler: Trifft man sich wieder an der Oferdinger Brücke?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2008)

Kommt heute jemand um 18:15 Uhr zur Neckarbrücke / TÜ ?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## loretto6 (11. Januar 2008)

Hey Bube: Eines der beliebtesten Zitate hier im Forum lautet:
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!

Natürlich komm ich um 18:15 am die Neckerbrücke, wenn nix unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt und der Teamchef hat sich doch auch schon angekündigt!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Januar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hey Bube: Eines der beliebtesten Zitate hier im Forum lautet:
> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!
> 
> Natürlich komm ich um 18:15 *am* die *Necker*brücke, wenn nix unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt und der Teamchef hat sich doch auch schon angekündigt!!


Wer schreiben kann,auch  !


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2008)

Hi Oli,

wär das nichts: Du fährt heut um 16 Uhr los und wir treffen uns an der Oferdinger Brücke ?

Dann kann Britta am Sonntag ihre 4 Stunden fahren und du 
hast trotzdem Boden gutgemacht ?

Also entweder:

17:10 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel oder
17:20 Uhr Mittelstadt oder
17:35 Uhr unter der Oferdinger Brücke. Oder
18:15 Uhr Neckarbrücke / TÜ

Bis dann, Oli !


Gruß


Michael


----------



## MaxiNagl (11. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> wär das nichts: Du fährt heut um 16 Uhr los und wir treffen uns an der Oferdinger Brücke ?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich um 17.35Uhr unter der Oferdinger Brücke einklinken.

Gruß Alex


----------



## loretto6 (11. Januar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer schreiben kann,auch  !



Du solltest meinen Nachnamen kennen, Oli, dann würdest Du verstehen!!


----------



## britta-ox (11. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Dann kann Britta am Sonntag ihre 4 Stunden fahren und du
> hast trotzdem Boden gutgemacht ?


Na warte,Bube, mir in den Rücken fallen... dir werd ich beim Icerider was erzählen...hoffentlich reichen die 7 Runden dazu aus  

Im übrigen radel ich heut auch nochmal , morgen sowieso und am Sonntag gaaaaaaaaanz lang  


Dann wünsch ich mal viel Spaß heut abend und ordentlich Pünktchen fürs Team

Britta


PS. Ist die Neckarbrücke eigentlich die, die geradewegs auf den Bhf zuführt?


----------



## aka (11. Januar 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> PS. Ist die Neckarbrücke eigentlich die, die geradewegs auf den Bhf zuführt?


Der Treff an der Neckarbruecke ist ziemlich genau hier: *Klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> wär das nichts: Du fährt heut um 16 Uhr los und wir treffen uns an der Oferdinger Brücke ?
> 
> ...



Sorry Micha,
das wäre gleich aus drei Gründen nicht gegangen:

1.Ich bin erst um 16.40 von der Arbeit daheim gewesen.
2.Meine Frau arbeitet heute Abend
3. Ich hab´s gerade erst gelesen!


@Christoph: 
Wieso,wie heißt du denn mit Nachnamen:
Legast oder  Analph oder wie  ?

Edith,guck mal hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4376918#post4376918


----------



## MaxiNagl (12. Januar 2008)

Super Ausfahrt. Super Runde. Super Trails.
Nochmal vielen Danke für technischen Support und technisches Zubehör.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (12. Januar 2008)

Hi NightRider vom 11.1.2008.


Im Fotoalbum nun einige Eindrücke der gestrigen Tour.
Z.Bsp.: 




Apropos Eindrücke: Wie geht´s denn deinen Zähnen @Alex?   

@Aka: Bist Du gut heimgekommen ?
Bei uns gab´s noch 2! Plattfüße. War aber eigentlich ganz lustig    

Zielankunft Riederich: 1:38 Uhr !  
So muß ein Nightride ausschaun     


Grüße


Michael


----------



## MaxiNagl (12. Januar 2008)

Den Reifen hab ich mit einem Stück aus nem alten Reifen repariert. Der sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Da muss ich mal ne Testrunde fahren. Zum wegschmeißen isser mir einfach zu schade, der hat noch keine 100km!
Die Zähnchen hab ich heut auch nochmal bisschen nachgebogen, aber Edgar hat das Ding echt super hinbekommen. Viel is da nicht mehr zu machen. Er sollte so ne Art "fahrendes Supportcenter" aufmachen.
Gestern hätte er damit definitiv Geld verdienen können.

Gruß Alex


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> @Aka: Bist Du gut heimgekommen ?


Problemlos, ohne Platten 
Hab' allerdings getrödelt, so dass es 00:45 wurde. War stellenweise ganz schön glatt.



Bube schrieb:


> Bei uns gab´s noch 2! Plattfüße. War aber eigentlich ganz lustig


Ich habe Glück gehabt - meiner hat die Scherbenfahrt durchgestanden.
Wahrscheinlich wartet der Reifen auf eine bessere Gelenheit zum Plattwerden (Ice Rider...).
Na hoffenlich wars euch nicht zu kalt beim Warten.



Bube schrieb:


> So muß ein Nightride ausschaun


WORD! Krasser Nightride ... kannst deine Kollegen gerne öfters mitbringen 
Schöne Bilder in der Galerie!

Habt ihr die 100 voll bekommen? Ich nicht ganz, zum Extrarunde drehen wars mir zu spät .


----------



## Ikosa (13. Januar 2008)

hi britta, hi 4mate,

danke für die Tipps, ich kann leider erst jetzt antworten, hab die Hauptstadt unsicher gemaht.
Den alböhi werde ich nächste Woche mal interviewen, zumal meine bessere Hälfte erst mal ein neues Bike will.

Aber mal was anderes: Ihr macht ab und an Nightrides? Dann seid Ihr also die Verrückten die mir ab und an im Neckartal entgegen kommen wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause fahre...

Da würde ich mich mal gerne anschließen, denn meinen letzten Nightride habe ich alleine unternommen. Und im Schaichtal war's ziemlich unheimlich (Nebelschwaden zogen auf etc.)...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (15. Januar 2008)

Servus,

hat noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride durch den Schönbuch am Mittwoch? Würden uns (bisher MaxiNagl & ich) so gegen 18.00 Uhr neben der Neckarbrücke in Oferdingen bei der Bushaltestelle treffen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Bei Bedarf lässt sich an der Startzeit bestimmt auch noch was drehen.

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (17. Januar 2008)

ich habe gehört, das diesen freitag auf dem neidreit ein schönwetterfahrer aus der gründerzeit mitfahren möchte.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (18. Januar 2008)

Hi TÜ-NightRider,


die Tour vom letzten Freitag hatte 
was ganz besonderes  

Gerne würde ich mich für das Guiden von Aka + Loretto bedanken
und habe, damit sich diese beiden mal nicht so anstrengen müssen,  
eine Rammertlängsdurchfahrung ausgearbeitet.
Die Tourlänge beträgt in etwa 49 km und unter 1.000 hm;
ähnlich wie zur Zeit üblich.

Die Aufstiege wären auf breiten Wegen angelegt und die 
fallenden Höhenmeter größtenteils auf ganz feinen Wegen...




 



Vielleicht hat ja aber auch jemand eine Idee und dann fahren wir was
anderes. Wäre kein Problem !



Ansonsten gilt: 
The same procedure as every friday: 

17:10 am großen Kreisel, Riederich
17:20 Mittelstadt
17:35 Oferdinger Brücke
18:15 TÜ-Neckarbrücke

Wer klinkt sich wo ein ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## aka (18. Januar 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, das diesen freitag auf dem neidreit ein schönwetterfahrer aus der gründerzeit mitfahren möchte.


Wär' ja Super!



Bube schrieb:


> ..., damit sich diese beiden mal nicht so anstrengen müssen,  eine Rammertlängsdurchfahrung ausgearbeitet.
> Die Tourlänge beträgt in etwa 49 km und unter 1.000 hm;
> ähnlich wie zur Zeit üblich.






Bube schrieb:


> Die Aufstiege wären auf breiten Wegen angelegt und die fallenden Höhenmeter größtenteils auf ganz feinen Wegen...



Super Sache! Wie sagte Martin Luther King: "I have a dream, that at one day,  mir fahred durch de Rammert without verirren." Der Traum koennte heute abend Wirklichkeit werden.
Einen Haken gibts noch, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich kommen kann


----------



## MaxiNagl (18. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi TÜ-NightRider,
> 
> 
> die Tour vom letzten Freitag hatte
> ...



Ich klinke mich um 17.35Uhr an der Oferdinger Brücke ein, allerdings nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Nach der Tour kehr ich nicht mehr mit ein, weil heute mein Bruder Geburtstag hat und da will ich noch bisschen mitfeiern!


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2008)

na dann wünsch ich euch mal gutes gelingen und viel spass. leider kann ich heut wahrscheinlich doch nicht mit.


gruss andreas

nicht der weg, sondern die geplante ovl ist das ziel    - aber nun mal ehrlich: rammert ohne verfahren  . da kann der michael nun geschichte schreiben.


----------



## loretto6 (18. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht fahrt ihr die Rammert-Tour schon mal Probe heute Abend. wenn´s dann hinhaut mit ohne Verfahren, dann fahren wir sie demnächst nochmal nach.

Heute abend bin ich auf dem Weg in den Bregenzerwald - wie heißt es so schön bei Ringsgwandl: I wui net Skifoarn, aba i muss!

Euch viel Vergnügen heute abend und einen pannenfreien Nachtritt.


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2008)

@christoph: ringsgwandl? der kommt doch aus meiner region. kennst du ihn vom op tisch oder von konzerten?

@ll : bin dann um 18.15 in tü am start, nachdem mich der michael überredet hat. da der rammertguide nicht kann, will ich euch da auch nicht alleine rumirren lassen


----------



## loretto6 (18. Januar 2008)

@lböhi: Ringsgwandl kenn ich von der Arbeit her. 
Ich leg mich doch nicht auf OP-Tische!!


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2008)

das war gestern eine schöne ausgewachsene rammerttour. der weiche nasse boden hat richtig körner gekostet.

dank michael und seiner erfahrung mit dem gps zu führen haben wir ( 11 mann hoch   ) diesen neidreit mit bester laune, ohne uns zu verirren in 4,25 h gemeistert und bei gutem essen und einem bier im herzog ulrich ausklingen lassen.

es ehrt mich sehr, zu welchem kult der tübinger nightride geworden ist.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. Januar 2008)

Da kann man nur zustimmen, ein N8Ride allererster Güte
Bube,


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2008)

@ bube : hast du schon die ovl´s vom amtlichen schwäbischem alb cross? 
also ich als mtb-guide kann da nur sagen: gäääähn.

es kommt dieses jahr der dazupassende mtb-guide schwäbische alb oder albcross oder so ähnlich ; )

ist aber als genehmigte basis ein guter anfang, den wir bestimmt schritt um schritt mit ein paar singletrailstrecken erweitern können.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> ... ein N8Ride allererster Güte



Hallo Nachteulen:

Vielen Dank Aka, Du hast einen tollen Trail beigetragen   


Gruß


Bube


----------



## toddel1 (19. Januar 2008)

@micha
Jau, war´n toller N8-/Matschride!
Ich trau mich gar nicht das Bike zu putzen, sowas schönes von gestern streift man nicht einfach ab!
Grüssle
Toddel

P.S.: Für den IceRider finde ich das Meschuggeteam nicht auf der Starterliste.
Vielleicht kann mit ja noch einer/eine den Link und die korrekte Teambezeichnung ("Meschuggen Ice Rider"?) mailen/einstellen.


----------



## loretto6 (21. Januar 2008)

Viereinhalb Stunden im Rammert - das hört sich doch glatt nach Verfranzen an. Aber dem Micha trau ich´s glatt zu, dass er eine Tour ohne Umwege ausgearbeitet hat. Das richt nach Wiederholung!!

Etwas off-topic: falls jemand günstige Schuhe für kühleres Wetter sucht: bei HS Bikediscount gibt es die Shimano MT 90 für knapp 90. Aber 2 Nummern größer bestellen!!


----------



## tretentreten (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo an die andere seite des Neckars.Geht heute jemand von euch radeln

Grüssle
Andy


----------



## MaxiNagl (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei.
Muss leider lernen, da ich am Dienstag eine Thermodynamik Klausur hab.
Hab bis jetzt noch nix gemacht, leider.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Radler,

es wird wie gewohnt um 17:10 in Riederich abgefahren und
um 17:35 Uhr unter der Oferdinger Brücke aufgesammelt, was so rumliegt  


Gruß


Bube


----------



## toddel1 (30. Januar 2008)

@all
Es scheint alles etwas eingeschlafen zu sein!
Seit dem Icerider gibts hier im Forum keine Aktivitäten (es werden doch wohl nicht alle ihre Wunden lecken, oder planen alle IHRE GROSSE SOMMERTOUR??  )
Wer kommt am Freitag mit zum Nightride?
Sind irgendwelche WOE-Ausfahrten geplant? 
Gruß
toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (30. Januar 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> Es scheint alles etwas eingeschlafen zu sein!
> Seit dem Icerider gibts hier im Forum keine Aktivitäten (es werden doch wohl nicht alle ihre Wunden lecken,



@Toddel: Ich glaub, die haben alle Ihren Trainingsrückstand 
zum Kubis festgestellt und FAHREN jetzt alle    





toddel1 schrieb:


> @
> Wer kommt am Freitag mit zum Nightride?



Hey Toddel, du könntest an Deiner Grundlage noch etwas arbeiten
und am Freitag um 17:10 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel auftauchen.
Dort gehts dann weiter und wie gewohnt um 17:35 Uhr an der Oferdinger Brücke vorbei  per gefühltem Schnellzug nach TÜ   



Gruß


Bube


----------



## aka (30. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> @Toddel: Ich glaub, die haben alle Ihren Trainingsrückstand
> zum Kubis festgestellt und FAHREN jetzt alle


Scheiben- ähm, Tapetenkleister!
Geht grad gar nix mit MTB fahren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Januar 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Sind irgendwelche WOE-Ausfahrten geplant?
> Gruß
> toddel



Hey Jürgen!
Ich habe vor,am Sonntag eine Runde drehen.
Wenn du den Guide machst,komme ich gerne nach Reutlingen !


----------



## alböhi (1. Februar 2008)

prima idee! sonntag nachmittag soll auch die sonne scheinen.

mein wunsch ist: nicht so lang, nicht so schnell und mindestens ein dutzend serpentinen bergab sowie ein kaffeestopp. 

gruss andreas

allen nightridern viel spass heut abend.


----------



## toddel1 (1. Februar 2008)

@nightride TÜ
Leider wird´s bei mir heute Abend wohl etwas knapp. Unser Firmenbus fährt erst gegen 17:00 Uhr in Wallerstein weg, 19:00 Uhr in Wendlingen, 19:30 in RT, dann noch nach TÜ???.  Aber als zweitletzter beim Icerider (Master1-Klasse) hänge ich ja locker die Zeit ab - Nomen est omen - oder habt Ihr etwas nie "Werner" gelesen??
Sonntag bleibt aber noch offen!
Gruß
toddel


----------



## loretto6 (1. Februar 2008)

Tja liebe Buben,

dann sind wir heute abend wohl wieder die einzigen, die fahren und Wind und Wetter trotzen.

Bis dann
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (1. Februar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Tja liebe Buben,
> 
> dann sind wir heute abend wohl wieder die einzigen, die fahren und Wind und Wetter trotzen.
> 
> ...




Stimmt, 

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....


Gruß


Bube


----------



## MaxiNagl (1. Februar 2008)

Bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei.

Viel Spaß,
Alex


----------



## alböhi (2. Februar 2008)

wenn das wetter morgen auch noch schön ist dann ...

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> wenn das wetter morgen auch noch schön ist dann ...
> 
> gruss andreas



...kommen ich und René morgen um kurz nach 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in RT an und touren mit(mindestens)dir und Toddel auf die Reutlinger Alb?


----------



## alböhi (3. Februar 2008)

dann...... kann ich heute doch noch nicht fahren.

euch viel spass gruss andreas


----------



## Renè29 (3. Februar 2008)

da hier keiner fahren will kann ich mir ja den weg nach Reutlingen sparen


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Februar 2008)

@ all ,
schade das ich heute nicht mit konnte  
suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper Wetter !!! , mußte aber leider arbeiten und das Rad ist in der Werkstatt (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................ )
Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag mal wieder mit Euch auf die Alb oder Schönbuch ! ?
Würde mich echt mal wieder freuen.

 ganz lieber Gruß
 vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Februar 2008)

@all,
wie sieht´s  aus mit einer Tour am WE?(siehe Nürtinger Fred)

Gruß,Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2008)

@Oli und Alexander:
Ich will am Wochenende auch mal wieder `ne Tour fahren. Ich könnt´ nach Nürtingen kommen, aber bevor Alexander alleine im Raum Reutlingen fahren muß, würd´ ich mich ihm anschließen. Allerdings kann ich wenig zur Streckenwahl beitragen und der Beste aller Alb-Guides hat leider dieses Wochenende keine Zeit zum Radeln.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (8. Februar 2008)

Kommt heute abend jemand zum Nightride um 18.15 Uhr an die Neckarbrücke in Tübingen?

Bei der Ausfahrt am Sonntag im Nürtinger-Thread (11.15 Uhr Rückseite Bahnhof Reutlingen) werde ich voraussichtlich dabei sein.

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. Februar 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Kommt heute abend jemand zum Nightride um 18.15 Uhr an die Neckarbrücke in Tübingen?...




Werde mich bemühen dabei zu sein,   wer noch ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## loretto6 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!


----------



## MaxiNagl (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei.
@Neckartalwegradler: Wieder um 17.35Uhr an der Brücke?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bube (8. Februar 2008)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> @Neckartalwegradler: Wieder um 17.35Uhr an der Brücke?
> 
> Gruß Alex





Ok, wie gehabt,


17:10 Riederich
17:20 Mittelstadt
17:35 Oferdinger Brücke


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Loretto,


vielen Dank für das Guiden gestern Nacht !    

Die Truppe mit 10 Bikern sah echt   aus , so top beleuchtet  


Gruß


Michael


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. Februar 2008)

@ all ,
Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 11.15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der Bahnhofsrückseite.

tour geht auf die Alb , Dauer ca. 4 Stunden +/- inclusive Pausen .
würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar Leute mitkommen - Wetter soll ja suuuuuuuuuuuuper werden .  
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Februar 2008)

Bis morgen,
wird sicher ziemlich geil!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Februar 2008)

Schee war´s wieder 
Sind noch das Roßfeld hoch und haben runterwärts ein paar leckere Trails incl.Serpentinen mitgenommen.

René und ich sind dann noch an den Hängen des Florian herumgeirrt und hatten letztlich über 60 km und 1200 Hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Februar 2008)

Jep! Schee war's!! Lob an die Führer! Aber das Trainigsdefizit hat sich am Ende doch deutlich bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schalthebel (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Bekannte hat mich gefragt ob ich einen Mountainbiker kenne, der bei Kärcher  Modell steht, oder besser gesagt: er soll einen Berg runter fahren anhalten einen Kärcher in die Hand nehmen und sein Rad sauberstrahlen. Bekommt dafür 250Euro. Einsatz Raum Stuttgart und muß einen halben Tag einplanen. Gewünschtes Alter um die 40. Kantaktadresse hier: http://www.bcasted.de/
Also viel Spaß beim schnellen Geld verdienen!
Grüße


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Februar 2008)

Gibts dann auch Schadensersatz für's Rad? *gg*


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche gezwungen war zu schwänzen...
... wer ist morgen am Start? Ich brächte auch Verstärkung mit...


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letzte Woche gezwungen war zu schwänzen...
> ... wer ist morgen am Start? Ich brächte auch Verstärkung mit...



Moin Andreas,

komme wie gewohnt.

Allerdings hat sich ein Teil der östlichen Gruppe abgemeldet.

Da trifft sich das mit der Verstärkung aus dem Westen ja super !



Was fahren wir den schönes ?
Haddu eine gude Tur ?   

Gruß

Bube

Ankündigung: Wenn der Mond beim nächsten Mal die selbe Größe
hat wie morgen, dann kann es sein, daß die Männer aus dem Osten 
komplett nicht in TÜ antreten.
Sie laden aber die TÜler ein, an der "Hardcore-Trail-Night: Best of Urach"  
in Urach und um Urach und um Urach herum teilzunehmen.


----------



## loretto6 (14. Februar 2008)

Hey Bube,

was bedeutet denn das Kleingedruckte um Bad Urach herum?


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Ankündigung: Wenn der Mond beim nächsten Mal die selbe Größe
> hat wie morgen, dann kann es sein, daß die Männer aus dem Osten
> komplett nicht in TÜ antreten.
> Sie laden aber die TÜler ein, an der "Hardcore-Trail-Night: Best of Urach"
> in Urach und um Urach und um Urach herum teilzunehmen.



Meinst du Freitag, 21. März 2008, 19:39:54 Uhr?
Muss ich mir vormerken, ich hoffe das klappt bei mir.
Passt uebrigens SUPER, ist eine Woche vor WP Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (14. Februar 2008)

Schade, an dem Tag bin ich noch im Höhentraining


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Meinst du Freitag, 21. März 2008, 19:39:54 Uhr?
> Muss ich mir vormerken, ich hoffe das klappt bei mir.
> Passt uebrigens SUPER, ist eine Woche vor WP Ende!




21. ist Kar-Freitag (und der Mond ist auch schon weiter..)
angedacht ist der 14.März, auch ein Freutag.

Bei Interesse poste ich dann mehr, sonst per PN.

Gruß


Michael


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> 21. ist Kar-Freitag (und der Mond ist auch schon weiter..)
> angedacht ist der 14.März, auch ein Freutag.


Ups, hatte ich uebersehen, Vollmond ist ja Karfreitag, und an dem sollte man im Abendland nicht unbedingt biken gehen.
Ich merke mir den 14ten mal vor!


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

Morgen machen wir mal lieber einen Bogen um den Rammert. Ist zu kalt und unheimlich ist er auch:
*Klick*


----------



## loretto6 (14. Februar 2008)

Immer diese Hardtailfahrer. Mit dem Fully spürst du von so nem Erdbeben gar nix!!


----------



## plusminus (14. Februar 2008)

Mit Hardtail plus Albert 2,[email protected] merkt man davon auch nix. Fullies werden vollkommen überschätzt - zumindest solang bis ich mir nen guten vollgefederten Rahmen leisten kann  

Gruß
vom Axel, der hellhörig geworden ist als er das mit dem Vollmond gehört hat. 14.3. passt auch gut rein! Verfolge das mal weiter hier im Fred.


----------



## loretto6 (14. Februar 2008)

Wir Radler sollten uns aber bewußt sein, dass es bei Vollmond größere Gefahren gibt als ein läppisches Erdbeben. Da sind nämlich massenweise Jäger unterwegs, weil sie dann was sehen. Ob der Vollmond genügt Rotwild von einem Rotwild oder einem Voodoo zu unterscheiden, ist die Frage

Waidmannsheil Christoph


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

Hm, nun wird mir klar warum man ein Fully braucht!



loretto6 schrieb:


> Wir Radler sollten uns aber bewußt sein, dass es bei Vollmond größere Gefahren gibt als ein läppisches Erdbeben. Da sind nämlich massenweise Jäger unterwegs, weil sie dann was sehen. Ob der Vollmond genügt Rotwild von einem Rotwild oder einem Voodoo zu unterscheiden, ist die Frage


Mein HT hoert nicht umsonst auf den Namen Wanga:


> Wanga ... are carried for luck, prosperity, healing, or protection.


----------



## tretentreten (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bube,
wie wäre es mit der Roßberg erklimmung??


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2008)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Hallo Bube,
> wie wäre es mit der Roßberg erklimmung??




Hört sich gut an !

Und Aka hat im Schönbuch einen neuen Trail entdeckt !

Da ist ja richtig Auswahl an tollen Touren.  
Da werden wir u.U. gar nicht in einer Nacht fertig  


Ich freu mich schon

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (14. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Sie laden aber die TÜler ein, an der "Hardcore-Trail-Night: Best of Urach"
> in Urach und um Urach und um Urach herum teilzunehmen.


Laden sie auch Ex-TÜ ler/innen und TÜ-Sympathisanten/innen ein ?  

Oder geht es da richtig übel zur Sache ?


Gruß aus Ox (im Regierungsbezirk Tü )

Britta


----------



## plusminus (14. Februar 2008)

Naja der Trail vom aka war schon lange da, er ist bloß immer dran vorbeigefahren :schmunzel:

Gruß


----------



## Bube (15. Februar 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> Naja der Trail vom aka war schon lange da, ...:schmunzel:
> 
> Gruß



Wie, was jetzt, das kann doch nicht sein...    

Was war zuerst: die Henne oder das Ei    

Erklärt mir das jetzt mal einer ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## plusminus (15. Februar 2008)

Eindeutig das Ei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Februar 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> Eindeutig das Ei.



Ah!
Und wo kam das Ei her?


----------



## loretto6 (15. Februar 2008)

Das hat eine Frumpe nach einem nuklearen Zwischenfall gelegt. Die Frumpen sind ausgestorben - überlebt hat das zu einem Huhn mutierte Etwas im Ei.


----------



## aka (15. Februar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das hat eine Frumpe nach einem nuklearen Zwischenfall gelegt. Die Frumpen sind ausgestorben - überlebt hat das zu einem Huhn mutierte Etwas im Ei.


Beinahe richtig, es muessen ja 2 Eier gewesen sein.

Off Topic: ohje, jetzt hat der */, ähm, +- rausgerueckt wo ich immer die guten Trailtipps her habe.
Aber ich habe in meiner Schönbuchkarte bereits was erspäht, was wir noch nicht gefahren sind und noch niemand erwähnt hat. Mal sehen wann wir den mal auskundschaften.


----------



## loretto6 (15. Februar 2008)

Vorsicht mit Karten: ich sag nur Rammert!!!


----------



## aka (16. Februar 2008)

Also was das wieder für ein genialer, epischer Nightride war - danke an alle 7 Mitfahrer, super Erlebnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das hat eine Frumpe nach einem nuklearen Zwischenfall gelegt. Die Frumpen sind ausgestorben - überlebt hat das zu einem Huhn mutierte Etwas im Ei.



Was man von euch noch alles lernen kann.....


----------



## Adrian RT (16. Februar 2008)

Servus,

ja auch von mir noch Lob an die Führer von gestern! Waren echt viele schöne Trails dabei!

Hat jemand Lust am morgigen Sonntag auf ne Bike-Runde? Start wieder gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Rückseite vom Bahnhof in Reutlingen, würd sagen Richtung Alb (Lindenhof,Übersberg,Greifenstein) würde die Runde so auf 30-40km ansetzen...gerne auch jede andere Tour von euch...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## aka (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab' jetzt ein paar Bilder von unserer letzten Freitagstour hochgeladen, sind leider nicht alle was geworden:




... weitere Bilder hier ...



Adrian RT schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am morgigen Sonntag auf ne Bike-Runde? Start wieder gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Rückseite vom Bahnhof in Reutlingen, würd sagen Richtung Alb (Lindenhof,Übersberg,Greifenstein) würde die Runde so auf 30-40km ansetzen...gerne auch jede andere Tour von euch...


Uff, bei mir gings Samstag morgen mit einer guten Tour weiter - ich fahr heute keinen Meter mehr.


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Also was das wieder für ein genialer, epischer Nightride war - danke an alle 7 Mitfahrer, super Erlebnis!



Danke @Aka für
die tolle Freitags-Nightride-Tour !
Deine entdeckten Trails sind echt spitze, bald nenne wir dich
   Trailpapst     

Und auch für deine Bilder.   

Es ist einfach eine feine Truppe, in der sich 
viele einbringen.

So macht mir das Biken Spaß !!    



Gruß


Bube


----------



## alböhi (18. Februar 2008)

falls jemand morgen mit auf´d alb will: verabredung per pn. geplant hab ich vier dutzend spitzkehren bei zwei aufstiegen. ab ca. 13 uhr.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (22. Februar 2008)

Kommt heute abend jemand zum Treff nach Tuebingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Kommt heute abend jemand zum Treff nach Tuebingen?





Ja, gerne sogar.


Wie wärs heute mit der Roßberg-Runde vom Andreas / tretentreten ?

Ich hatte noch nicht die Gelegenheit mit dem Gesellen; wie lange
dauert denn so ein Pferdeberg-Besüchle ?


Gruß

Micha

der heute richtig viele süße kleien Pünkltein hexen will,
nicht daß die fehlenden loretto-Punkte uns im Teamranking
nach hinten werfen...


----------



## aka (22. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wie wärs heute mit der Roßberg-Runde vom Andreas / tretentreten ?
> 
> Ich hatte noch nicht die Gelegenheit mit dem Gesellen; wie lange
> dauert denn so ein Pferdeberg-Besüchle ?


Hm, hoert sich gut an. Wie weit ists denn von TÜ zum Rossberg?


----------



## loretto6 (22. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem Sohn hab ich knapp zwei Stunden gebraucht. Damals war der Knabe noch zarte 13 Jahre und nicht ganz so kräftig. Also beim üblichen Fraitagabend-Tempo würde ich denken, es dauert eine gute Stunde. Man kann´s aber auch in 90 Minuten schaffen. 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, mir tun die Lenkergriffe in der Hand noch weh.  Aber es pfupfert mich schon heftig, wie man hierzulande sagt.


----------



## MaxiNagl (22. Februar 2008)

Ich bin leider heute Abend auch nicht dabei!
Scheiß Lernerei!!!
In 2-3 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei.

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Adrian RT (22. Februar 2008)

Servus,

ich kann heut leider auch nicht...

Viel Spass euch

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo @Aka,


der Nightride hat toll angefangen.
Der Roßberg bei Nacht: Ein Erlebnis !

Und super Trails von Aka bergab, echt anspruchsvoll.


Leider hat sich später, in tiefster Dunkelheit, mein Schaltwerk
verabschiedet.
Wurde, vermutlich von einem Wolperdinger, heimtückisch
abgerisssen.

Und dies auf einem flowigen Bergabtrail.
So daß Aka, der mir zu Hilfe eilte, wieder einiges bergauf mußte...

Danke, Andreas, für deine Unterstützung  

Und natürlich an die allerbeste aller Ehefrauen, die mich dann in Pfullingen
abholte.  


Irgendwie haben die Meschuggen echte Punkte-Ladehemmung  


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wurde, vermutlich von einem Wolperdinger, heimtückisch
> abgerisssen.



Gut möglich!

Durch die milde Witterung hat dieses Jahr bei den Wolperdingern die Brunft 3-4 Wochen früher als üblich begonnen.

Hat das Wolperdinger-Männchen ein Weibchen gefunden,sammelt es(ähnlich den Elstern) funkelnde/glitzernde Gegenstände(in diesem Fall dein Schaltwerk),um das Weibchen mit diesen "Geschenken" zu beeindrucken.

Erst wenn das Weibchen mit einem Geschenk "zufrieden" ist,kommt es zur Paarung.
(ist ja bei uns Menschen ganz ähnlich  )

Ich nehme an,der Wolperdinger gestern wollte nicht so lange warten und  gleich mal was richtig edles(XTR,nehme ich an) mitbringen.

Wahrscheinlich haben die beiden schon eine heiße Nacht hinter sich


----------



## plusminus (23. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> vermutlich von einem Wolperdinger



Fortschritt, dass jetzt nicht mehr Ritzel oder Blender unter Generalverdacht stecken   Nehme an, dass aber trotzdem ein Untersuchungsausschuss gebildet wurde: Soko Schalwerk  
Vielleicht sollte ich mein durchgelutschtes LX Schaltwerk das noch aufm Balkon liegt schnellstens entsorgen.

Wie siehts nächstes WE mit der Trailtour aus?

Axel


----------



## britta-ox (24. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Und natürlich an die allerbeste aller Ehefrauen, die mich dann in Pfullingen
> abholte.
> 
> 
> Irgendwie haben die Meschuggen echte Punkte-Ladehemmung


...was würdet ihr Männer auch ohne uns Frauen machen...  ?

Da hat sich ja deine Investition vom letzten WE in die Krokolederhandtasche und 3 Paar neue Schuhe schnell ausbezahlt gemacht !
wie lang du wohl mit geschultertem Rad bis heim gewandert wärst?

Nix Ladehemmung! mach mir die Meschuggen nicht schlecht! Wir stehen auf Platz 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...und die 7% war gestern über 4h unterwegs  


Grüße ins Gäu

von Britta
(die annimmt, dass du die versäumten Stden baldmöglichst nachholst...)


----------



## aka (24. Februar 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> wie lang du wohl mit geschultertem Rad bis heim gewandert wärst?


Höhö, wobei das Heimlaufen mit geschultertem Rad meiner Meinung nach wie Radfahren gezählt hätte - boah, das wären viele Punkte geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Höhö, wobei das Heimlaufen mit geschultertem Rad meiner Meinung nach wie Radfahren gezählt hätte - boah, das wären viele Punkte geworden




Also ich war so ne dreiveiertelstunde mit dem Rad noch unterwegs.
Allerdings muß ich zugeben, daß der Defekt auf relativ großer Höhe war und 
es nach Pfullingen fast ausschließlich bergab ging.

Gruß

Micha

Anm.: Und die Stunden hol ich natürlich nach...
aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben   hihihihi


----------



## Bube (29. Februar 2008)

Hi @Freitags-TÜ-Treff,


erkältungsbedingt kann ich heute nicht am Treff teilnehmen.  
Ich fahre zwar eine Runde, aber halt kleiner...

Wünsche allen Fahrern viel Spaß !


Gruß

Michael

P.S.: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es die Infektion geschafft hat, durch das
WP-gestärkte Immunsystem durchzudringen, aber ich werde dennoch so viel
wie möglich WP-Puinkte von der kleinen Runde mitbringen...


----------



## aka (29. Februar 2008)

Ich bin bis heute abend beruflich unterwegs


----------



## Bube (29. Februar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es die Infektion geschafft hat, durch das
> WP-gestärkte Immunsystem durchzudringen, aber ich werde dennoch so viel
> wie möglich WP-Puinkte von der kleinen Runde mitbringen...




Es ist dann doch etwas länger geworden....



Gruß

Bube


----------



## britta-ox (2. März 2008)

Hallo Freitags-Radler,

falls nächsten Freitag wieder unpassendes Radel-Wetter ist gibts von Schymiks in Ehingen den Alpencross 2-Vortrag...(s.)

Wär ne gute Gelegenheit mal alle wieder zu treffen!

Übrigens gibts auch ne schöne strecke über die Alb nach Urach...für alle dies nicht lassen können... 

Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr kommt!


Grüße

 Britta


----------



## Bube (3. März 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallo Freitags-Radler,
> 
> falls nächsten Freitag wieder unpassendes Radel-Wetter ist gibts von Schymiks in Ehingen den Alpencross 2-Vortrag...(s.)
> 
> ...



Hi Britta,

das mit dem Hinradeln ist ja ne geile Idee !

Hast Du einen Link für den Vortrag ? 
(Startzeit etc...)

Gruß

Bube


----------



## plusminus (3. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317063


----------



## alböhi (3. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Britta,
> 
> das mit dem Hinradeln ist ja ne geile Idee !
> 
> ...


 

da fahr ich doch gern mit

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (3. März 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> da fahr ich doch gern mit
> 
> gruss andreas



Ha no, ha no !

Neuauflage "von 8 bis 8" ?    

Findest Du den Weg, Alböhi ?   

Brittalein bemüht sich schon um Sitzplätze   

* Freu * Freu *

Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (3. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Britta,
> 
> das mit dem Hinradeln ist ja ne geile Idee !
> 
> ...


wusst ich doch, dass du drauf anspringen würdest...wenns nur weit genug ist und viele Punkte bringt  
...und selbst der alböhi räkelt sich aus dem Winterschlaf, wenns ums Nachtdurchradeln geht...

Ist aber echt ne schöne Strecke. Nur für meine Verhältnisse wärs bissi lang hin-und zurück in einer Nacht.( doch es soll Leut geben, die stehn auf Schmerzen ... ) Ich glaube es waren einfach > 1oo km(120?) von Ox aus nach RT, ich musst zum Glück nicht zurück. Zieht sich schon, doch zum Frühstück seid ihr auch wieder daheim... 

Überlegts euch mal. Notfalls kann ich auch mit dem Auto kommen und euch anschließend nach Ulm zum Mc D.-Bhf. fahren.


Gruß Britta


----------



## Bube (3. März 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> wusst ich doch, dass du drauf anspringen würdest...


Die Frau weiß, was Männer wünschen   



britta-ox schrieb:


> ...Ist aber echt ne schöne Strecke



Wo sind denn die Highlights; was ist den auf der Strecke "must have" ?  


G+K

Bube

PSs.: Willst Du nicht mal wieder biken? Kuck mal wieder in den WP...


----------



## britta-ox (3. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Highlights; was ist den auf der Strecke "must have" ?
> 
> 
> G+K
> ...


Die Highlights sind euch doch wohlbekannt...: RT--> Urach -->den langen Trail beim Michelskäppele Ri Seeburg -->Dottingen-->Marbach-->Hundersingen-->Indelhausen--> versch. Burgruinen(immer HW5) , da müsst ihr euch dann östlich halten. (Nach Ox gings weiter auf dem HW5 ri süden)
Zwischen Dottingen-Marbach-glaub bis Wasserstetten warens nur Feld-/Waldwege, sonst eigentlich immer am Trauf oben entlang (in Wasserstetten noch nicht auf HW5!)

Gruß Britta
(...die in den WP geschaut hat...  und sich fragt, wie sie das je wieder aufholen wird, mit den plänen für Fr... )


----------



## Bube (4. März 2008)

Moin Britta,

deinen vorgeschlagenen Weg heben wir uns für den Rückweg auf, wenn
Zeit keine Rolle mehr spielt - ausser für den WP    -

Bei der einfachen Strecke sind wir schnell bei 60 km... 
60 km HW sind zwar verlockend    das muß ich zugeben.
Aber du kennst ja die materiellen Zwänge: ein Losmachen Freitag
vor 16 Uhr ist meist nicht drin  

Gruß 
Bube


----------



## britta-ox (4. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin Britta,
> 
> deinen vorgeschlagenen Weg heben wir uns für den Rückweg auf, wenn
> Zeit keine Rolle mehr spielt - ausser für den WP  -
> ...


60km von euch aus könnte hinkommen, von mir bis Ehingen sinds ca. 40.

Aber die Strecke auf der Albkante bei Nacht ? Ich weiß auch nicht...ist nicht sogar Neumond, bube? du weißt so Dinge doch am besten... 
Aber das seht ihr ja, es gibt auch fast durchgehend noch nen Weg im Tal und sonst halt doch den HW5 bei Hundersingen, der ist auch leicht zu finden.

Falls ihr zeitlich nicht hinkommt, müsst ihr mich halt rechtzeitig anrufen, dann kann ich euch gern irgendwo auf der Strecke einsammeln(max.4 Räder).Sonst komm ich auch mit dem Rad(damit der Punkterückstand nicht allzugroß wird... )

Wer kommt denn alles,wegen der Karten?
Ich denk, es ist auch legitim mit dem Auto anzureisen...
Bei Interesse bitte kurz ne PN.

Gruß Britta
(die sich jetzt kurz auf Platz1 zurückfährt... )


----------



## aka (4. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Aber du kennst ja die materiellen Zwänge: ein Losmachen Freitag vor 16 Uhr ist meist nicht drin


Mein Zeitmanagement versagt gerade total, vielleicht komme ich auch nach Ehingen, dann aber uncool per Auto.
Ich schäme mich fast das hier zu posten, aber ich könnte eventuell den einen oder anderen mitnehmen...

P.S.: das Auto hat einen Radträger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. März 2008)

also dann mal folgender vorschlag: 

freitag nachmittag treff punkt am hbf ( rückseite ) in reutlingen.

strecke: stahleck, nordrandweg, ´n bisschen teer über meidelstetten zum einstieg ins oberstetter tal. ab dort über waldautobahnen durchs tiefenbachtal und das glastal nach zwiefalten. an der aach entlang bis zur donau.

von dort sind es noch gute 40 km flach nach ehingen.

oder kürzer: urach, seeburg, trailfingen, an der museumsbahnstrecke entlang über schmiechen und allmendingen nach ehingen.

gruss andreas

[email protected] : wann geht´s wo los? und gibt´s auch stehplätze?


----------



## britta-ox (4. März 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] : wann geht´s wo los? und gibt´s auch stehplätze?


Los gehts um 20 Uhr, hab aber heute ne Mail zurückbekommen, dass wir versuchen sollen bis 19 Uhr da zu sein, da sie keine Platzreservierungen vornehmen, wegen dem freien eintritt.

Schaut halt was ihr machen könnt, ich werd  bis 19 Uhr da sein, wenn ich um 16 Uhr hier starte.

Danach gibts übrigens Vesper und Getränke  .


Gruß Britta


----------



## alböhi (5. März 2008)

das konkrete ziel für mich am freitag ist hier. wer mitradeln möchte sollte sich rechtzeitig melden.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (6. März 2008)

MELDUNG

Werde um 16 Uhr in Riederich starten und über Urach nach Ehingen radeln.
Leider kann ich nicht früher losmachen und so werde ich dann über Rad- und Forstwege biken. Die Trails bleiben dann (   ) aussen vor.
Zumindest bei der Hinfahrt   

Schöner wärs, wenn man früher aufbrechen könnte. Dann wär dies
ein toller Mittag, an dem der Alböhi einem die schönen Fleckchen der Alb zeigen würde.



Gruß


Bube


----------



## Adrian RT (6. März 2008)

Servus,

Nach Ehingen ist es mir ein bisschen zu weit mit je 60km...ausserdem hab ich den Film schon mehrfach gesehen...(versteigere gerade meine DVD Alpencross 2 bei Ebay, läuft übrigens morgen aus... ) 

Fällt nun der Nightride-Treff in TÜ morgen abend aus? Kommt noch jemand? Oder sollten wir ein Teil mitradeln nach Ehingen - und irgendwann umkehren?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## loretto6 (6. März 2008)

Ich werd kurz nach 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein. 

Es gibt nämlich auch noch Leute, die nach 16 Uhr am Freitag arbeiten müssen!!


----------



## aka (7. März 2008)

Mir reichts heute weder zum Treff noch nach Ehingen zum Kino :-(


----------



## Adrian RT (7. März 2008)

Wir haben nach unserem kleinerem Nightride heute beschlossen auch am Sonntag ne Tour zu starten:

*Treffpunkt Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Rückseite Hauptbahnhof Reutlingen *- Dauer: Ca. 4h - Ziel: Irgendwo auf der Alb. Werde mir auch ne Tour überlegen, sollte Bedarf bestehen. (Breitenbachquelle, Stöffelberg, Nebelhöhle, Schloss Lichtenstein...)

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Bube (10. März 2008)

Hallo Nightrider,
hallo @plusminus,


die für den 14. angekündigte Tour " NightTrails: Best of Urach"
steht noch "in den Sternen".


Die Tour hat so richtig heftige Trails, die nicht für jedermann geeignet sind.
Ausserdem benötigt man ein geniales, ausdauerndes Licht, da diese Trails schon am Tage streckenweise sehr schwierig zu fahren sind.
Und wenn einer schieben muß, dann kann das gleich zu Anfang mal eine halbe Stunde dauern.  
Sollte dann der Untergrund (vor Feuchtigkeit) noch nicht griffig sein, gibt es hier enormes Unfallpotential.

Denn man sollte die Tour eigentlich auf die
alte Alb-Weisheit umtaufen:

"Steine gabs ....  und wenig Brot !"


Und Höhenmeter mit entsprechender Bike-Zeit gibt es hier dann
(fast) so viel wie Steine ...


Wer trotzdem Lust hat, meldet sich bitte bei mir per PN.


Gruß


Bube


----------



## plusminus (10. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab nen akku mit 9,3Ah und ne 5 so wie 10W Lampe am Lenker, zusätzlich sollte ich noch meinen NiPack repariert bekommen der mir dann zu einigen Stunden Helmlampe im Trail verhilft.
Hindernisse sind für mich gerade eher Tourstart und Tourdauer - die ich nicht kenne.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (10. März 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wir haben nach unserem kleinerem Nightride heute beschlossen auch am Sonntag ne Tour zu starten:
> 
> *Treffpunkt Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Rückseite Hauptbahnhof Reutlingen *- Dauer: Ca. 4h - Ziel: Irgendwo auf der Alb. Werde mir auch ne Tour überlegen, sollte Bedarf bestehen. (Breitenbachquelle, Stöffelberg, Nebelhöhle, Schloss Lichtenstein...)
> 
> Wer kommt noch?




Ich hoffe, Ihr seid noch gut zurückgekommen... 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Jörg.


----------



## Adrian RT (10. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ihr seid noch gut zurückgekommen...
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal,
> Jörg.



Hoffe du hast dein Zug noch erwischt!

Aus der angestrebten 4h Tour sind dann doch knapp 7h geworden  hatten 75km und 1700hm am Schluss auf der Uhr...

War aber echt ne schöne Tour. Viele feine Trails, danke Jörg!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MaxiNagl (10. März 2008)

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück aus dem Lernstreß. Die Lernerei hat doch ein Ende!
Bin ab Donnerstag wieder für alle Schandtaten bereit. Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit!
Was liegt als Pflichtprogramm an?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Night-Mare (11. März 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast dein Zug noch erwischt!
> 
> Aus der angestrebten 4h Tour sind dann doch knapp 7h geworden  hatten 75km und 1700hm am Schluss auf der Uhr...
> 
> ...




75 km und 1700 hm... Oh je, ich hatte deutlich weniger. Das kriegen wir das nächste Mal besser hin... 

Zug war kein Problem.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (12. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Nightrider,
> hallo @plusminus,
> 
> 
> ...





Hi,

ich fahre am Freitag um 17 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel los
und komme um 17:15 Uhr am Metzinger Bahnhof vorbei.

Hinweis:
Dies ist keine geführte Tour. 
Wenn jemand mit möchte, fährt er auf eigenes Risiko.


Michael


----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2008)

@Michael:

willst Du die Tour nicht verschieben, bis besseres Wetter ist (und ich dabei sein kann). Am Freitag soll´s nämlich wieder kräftig pissen und das ist dann auf dem Alb-Kalkstein ja eine ziemlich rutschige Angelegenheit.


----------



## aka (15. März 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> " NightTrails: Best of Urach"


----------



## Bube (15. März 2008)

aka schrieb:


>



Danke, es war ein dermaßen schöner Nightride mit euch,
 es war GENIAL  

Bube


----------



## Bube (26. März 2008)

Hi @loretto,

ist nicht bald F ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (26. März 2008)

Doch, vom 10. April an. 
Hoffentlich wird´s bis dahin wärmer, zur Zeit liegt Schnee.

Möchtest Du mit, jetzt wo Du ein gscheits Rad hast? Vielleicht springt ja noch jemand ab.


----------



## Bube (26. März 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> , ...jetzt wo Du ein gscheits Rad hast?




Hanno, hanno...
A gscheits Rad han i au scho vorher gheed.   



Aber noch keines, das auf den Trails einen dermaßen Spaß gemacht hat.  


Gruß

Bube

der leider aus Zeitgründen nicht nach F mit kann,
selbst wenn was frei wäre.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4617151#post4617151

Gruß Oli


----------



## Adrian RT (28. März 2008)

Servus,

endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter! Wer kommt heute noch zum TÜ-Nightride Treff an die Neckarbrücke um 18.00 Uhr?

Gruss


----------



## alböhi (1. April 2008)

beinahe hätt ich vergessen, wofür ich geboren wurde  

ich hätt für freitag ´nen vorschlag

öffnet die schmalen wege - gruss andreas


----------



## aka (2. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> also diesen freitag möchte ich die tü - truppe zu folgendem verführen:
> 
> treff wie immer 18 uhr start zur neumondtour
> 
> ...



So etwas ist mir zu krass - ich wünsche euch viel Spass, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. April 2008)

sorry aber bei dem wetter geh ich lieber arbeiten - neumondtour mach ich nicht.

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (5. April 2008)

Hallole!
Ich bin enttäuscht - schwer enttäuscht!!
Was ist bloß los mit den unerschrockenen Winterbikern, die sich bei jedem Wetter bislang zum Freitags-Nightride trafen und sich durch schlammige Wege und Trails kämpften. Kaum warens ein paar schönere Tage und die Sommerzeit schenkt uns auch eine Stunde mehr Licht, prompt wird man zum Weichei wenn der Wetterbericht wechselnde Witterung meldet. Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr schon den Bike-Frühjahrsputz gemacht und wollt nun auch mit den Schönwetter- und Sonntagsbikern mithalten??
Leider waren wir gestern nur zu zweit und Ihr habt was Tolles verpaßt!
Von TÜ über den Spitzberg zur Wurmlinger Kapelle. Ja!! Die schweren DH-Trails waren komplett fahrbar und trocken! Weiter durch Rottenburg zum westlichsten Zipfel des Rammert, dort auf die Weiler Burg und in fantastischem, trockenen Trail abwärts. Dann komplette Längsdurchfahrt des Rammert, der Nase nach (oder war es das GPS?) über Wegspinne, Eck, Derendingen zurück nach TÜ. Natürlich waren auch dieses mal wieder  Schiebepassagen und unwegsames Gelände dabei, da auf sumpfigem Rückeweg selbst meine Big Betty nicht mehr griffen und einige alte Forstwege über die Jahre zugewuchtert waren. Dreieinhalb Stunden und 800hm, trocken und nicht zu kalt, erst die letzten zehn Minuten hat es leicht getröpfelt (wirklich nur leicht!!).
Also laßt nächsten Freitag Adrian nicht alleine kurbeln und rafft Euch wieder auf. Ich vertreibe mir derweil die Zeit dann in Chambery/France beim Iceriden/Schneeschaufeln!!!
Gruß toddel


----------



## plusminus (5. April 2008)

Tja jetzt besteht keine Motivation mehr den Autoblendern eine Nase zu drehen  Aber es ist erstaunlich wieviel privates und Unizeug ich seit Ende des Winterpokals auf einmal erledigen muss.  

Denke gegen Ende April kann ich dann wirklich mal wieder bei Euch reinschaun!

Greetz


----------



## schalthebel (7. April 2008)

Hallo Toddel,
wäre ja gerne gekommen, aber hatte 'nen Haufen Kinder zu Hause zu bändigen! Nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder dabei!
Gruß
Freder


----------



## britta-ox (8. April 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hallole!
> Ich bin enttäuscht - schwer enttäuscht!!
> Was ist bloß los mit den unerschrockenen Winterbikern, die sich bei jedem Wetter bislang zum Freitags-Nightride trafen und sich durch schlammige Wege und Trails kämpften. Kaum warens ein paar schönere Tage und die Sommerzeit schenkt uns auch eine Stunde mehr Licht, prompt wird man zum Weichei wenn der Wetterbericht wechselnde Witterung meldet.
> ...
> ...


Nein, toddel, keine Weicheier, die Jungs! Ham sich nur ein bissel im WP verausgabt und brauchen dringends Erholung...gib ihnen Zeit, die kommen schon wieder, bei Wind und Wetter, Sturm und Matsch...Kenn sie doch inzwischen auch ein wenig 

Wünsch dir und den anderen litevillern viel Spaß bei den Franzosen und bissi mehr Sonnenschein wie Schneeflöckchen... 

Gruß
Britta


----------



## aka (11. April 2008)

MIr reichts heute abend leider nicht zum Treff da ich zu spaet vom Gschaeft heimkomme.
Wuensch' euch viel Spass beim Radln, bis bald!


----------



## Adrian RT (11. April 2008)

Ich sage dann auch mal ab.  Wettertechnisch wird es wohl eh nicht überragend. Und da unsere Liteviller ja in Finale Ligure sind,  und sonst keiner zugesagt hat, will ich auch nicht alleine da stehen.

Gruss


----------



## alböhi (11. April 2008)

nun versteh ich auch warum dieses rad soviel kostet - wegen dem urlaub, der dazugehört. 

den jungs wünsch ich dann mal viel sonne und optimalen gripp, wenn´s auf dem trail knifflig wird - oder hat das rad auch esp, abs und bse ?  

öffnet die wege für alle und überall

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (11. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> nun versteh ich auch warum dieses rad soviel kostet - wegen dem urlaub, der dazugehört.


----------



## Adrian RT (12. April 2008)

Hätte jemand Lust am morgigen Sonntag auf ne Tour nach Münsingen? Dort ist ja heute und morgen MTB-Bundesliga-Cup ...würden dann dort ein Happen essen, ein wenig zuschauen, und dann gehts wieder zurück.

Start in RT wäre so gegen 11.00 Uhr. Hier ein Vorschlag zum Streckenverlauf - Ihr benötigt GoogleEarth

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (14. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> nun versteh ich auch warum dieses rad soviel kostet - wegen dem urlaub, der dazugehört.



Es kommt nicht nur der Urlaub dazu, sondern auch der technische Support - wer kann schon von sich sagen, dass der Designer persönlich eine dreiviertel Stunde an seinem Rad rumgeschraubt hat. 

Leider hat das mit dem Grip nicht immer ganz so hingehauen - am erste Tag hat´s dauergeregnet, am zweiten Tag war´s nich ziemlich nasskalt und am dritten Tag dann ideales Wetter. 
Das nächste Mal würde ich aber nicht mehr mit abgefahrenen Reifen auf die dortigen Trails. 

Aber geil war´s trotzdem!!!


----------



## aka (14. April 2008)

Schoen dass du wieder heil zurueck bist, bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!

P.S.: verglichen mit anderen Bike Marken ist ein LV doch gar nicht so arg teuer


----------



## Bube (14. April 2008)

Ja ja: bitte einen Bericht  


Und: Schade, daß der WP vorbei ist, bin
nämlich am Freitag um 13 Uhr los. Mit dem MTB 
called Centurion in Richtung Freiburg.
Quer durch den Schwarzwald und um 21 Uhr  Pizzaessen mit 2 Freunden in der Breisgau-Metropole.
Davor eine längere Aufwärmbrause.
Und davor waren: anfangs 2 Stunden fahren bei ohne Regen, 
dann 1 Stunde bei leichtem dann 2 Stunden bei
schwerem und eine Stunde im Wolkenbruch und dann noch den Rest bei Nieselregen.
Alleine. Nur das Bike und ich....
Entlohnt wurde ich am Samstag mit realtiv schönem Wetter, jedoch ohne Regen und 
am Sonntag mit über 17 Grad und Kurzer Hose mit 2 Freunden und einem Guide durch
die besten Trails von Freiburg.
Ca. 100 km mit ca. 2.500 hm.  Auf Trails.  Mit dem Liteville  
War super schön. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (14. April 2008)

S´nächste Mol kommscht halt mit de Liteviller mit, Kerle!!
Hosch ja jetz a rechts Rädle

Wann wird das denn am Freitag-Neidreit vorgestellt? Bis schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## aka (14. April 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB called Centurion in Richtung Freiburg.
> Quer durch den Schwarzwald und um 21 Uhr  Pizzaessen mit 2 Freunden in der Breisgau-Metropole.
> ...
> ... und am Sonntag mit über 17 Grad und Kurzer Hose mit 2 Freunden und einem Guide durch die besten Trails von Freiburg.
> Ca. 100 km mit ca. 2.500 hm.  Auf Trails.  Mit dem Liteville


Auch wenns unglaublich klingt, dir trau ichs zu! Wie bist du denn gefahren? Am Albtrauf entlang bis Tuttlingen und dann gequert  ?
Hast du dein zweitdrittrad im Rucksack transportiert?


----------



## plusminus (14. April 2008)

Isch denn jemand am Freitag beim Neidreit am Start?
Hätte jemand Lust sich am Samstag morgen in Tü auf ne Tour zu treffen. Ich "muss" am Samstag Mittag zu meiner Schwester nach Reusten und da wollte ich vorher ne Runde drehen. Mir ist so ziemlich alles recht solangs nicht darum geht dauerhaft die Lunge um den Lenker zu wickeln.

Axel


----------



## aka (14. April 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> Isch denn jemand am Freitag beim Neidreit am Start?
> Hätte jemand Lust sich am Samstag morgen in Tü auf ne Tour zu treffen. Ich "muss" am Samstag Mittag zu meiner Schwester nach Reusten und da wollte ich vorher ne Runde drehen. Mir ist so ziemlich alles recht solangs nicht darum geht dauerhaft die Lunge um den Lenker zu wickeln.
> 
> Axel



Freitag abend habe ich einen Termin denn ich leider nicht verschieben kann weil ich den Rest der Woche fort bin.
Samstag weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Bube (14. April 2008)

Hi Andi !

Es war für mich unglaublich, in vielen Dingen !
172 km, von Metzingen bis Freiburg. Nach der Arbeit. Quer durch den Black Forrest. Mit meinem normalen Fully, ohne Änderung. Nur 4 bar Luft rein, das wars.
Für mich ein riesen Event.
Und meine 2 Freunde hatten das Liteville mit im Gepäck. 

Aber mehr, wenn wir uns vielleicht am Freitag beim Nightride sehen 


Gruß


Michael




aka schrieb:


> Auch wenns unglaublich klingt, dir trau ichs zu! Wie bist du denn gefahren? Am Albtrauf entlang bis Tuttlingen und dann gequert  ?
> Hast du dein zweitdrittrad im Rucksack transportiert?


----------



## toddel1 (15. April 2008)

Hallo Jungens,

wir sind wieder gut aus Finale Ligure zurück und hatten mächtig Spass und jeder konnte noch was lernen. (Fallen lernen kann man auch). Für alle die mal richtig Trail biken wollen empfehle ich die Seite der Liteviller um sich Anregungen zu holen. 
See you on trail!
toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. April 2008)

nun is aber gut! 

den trails auf der alb ist es egal mit welchen reifen du drüberfährst.

für mich zählt der mensch und die natur, in der wir uns bewegen.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> nun is aber gut!
> 
> den trails auf der alb ist es egal mit welchen reifen du drüberfährst.
> 
> ...



????

Was willst Du uns mit diesen Worten sagen?


----------



## Adrian RT (18. April 2008)

Servus,

viele Wolken, wenig Regen...wer kommt noch heute abend?

Gruss


----------



## aka (18. April 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> viele Wolken, wenig Regen...wer kommt noch heute abend?
> 
> Gruss


Wir bei mir heute leider wieder nix :-(
Viel Spass auf den Trails, hoffentlich klappts bei mir naechste Woche!


----------



## Bube (18. April 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Wir bei mir heute leider wieder nix :-(
> Viel Spass auf den Trails, hoffentlich klappts bei mir naechste Woche!




Schade,


ich werde versuchen, heute um 18:15 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke zu sein.


Gruß



Michael
P.S.: Kommen noch mehr Liteviller ?


----------



## loretto6 (18. April 2008)

Logisch!!! Ich bin dabei.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (19. April 2008)

Servus,

schöne Trails waren es mal wieder. Route und Bilder sind im Anhang. (GoogleEarth)

Am morgigen Sonntag treffen sich ein paar von uns um 9.00 Uhr an der Mauritiuskirche in Betzingen. Also wer Lust hat...am besten kurz Bescheid sagen, zwecks warten.

Gruss


----------



## aka (21. April 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> schöne Trails waren es mal wieder. Route und Bilder sind im Anhang. (GoogleEarth)


Cool, Fotos mit Track verknuepft - das musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklaeren wie du das gemacht hast!


----------



## mtbjahn (21. April 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schöne Trails waren es mal wieder. Route und Bilder sind im Anhang. (GoogleEarth)
> 
> ...



Die Tour gestern hat mir auch echt Spaß gemacht! In meinem Profil gibt´s drei Fotos davon. Du bist ein echter Kämpfer, Tobi!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## toddel1 (25. April 2008)

Hallo!
Gibst´s schon Infos, wer heute abend mit dabei ist? Schlage vor bei guter Witterung mal Richtung Albtrauf aufzubrechen (Rossberg, Stöffelburg oder Won?)
@ loretto6 
Hast Du Deinen Sattelstützenspanner jetzt verbohrt, oder brauchts Du nen neuen Rahmen? Wie wär´s dann mit nem 901?
Ich brauche für mein 98er Nopogo doch nen neuen LRS, die Nabe ist nicht reparabel (keine Ersatzteile mehr), eingefahrene 28-loch-Felge und Umspeichen rentiert sich nicht mehr. Bin gespannt was Mavic erstattet! 
Bis heut abend! Gruß
toddel1


----------



## Adrian RT (25. April 2008)

Servus,

Richtung Albtrauf (Stöffelberg/Rossberg) wäre mir sehr recht. Würde nämlich die Gruppe vorzeitig verlassen, da ich bis spätestens 21.00 Uhr wieder in RT sein muss.

Gruss


----------



## alböhi (25. April 2008)

na dann viel spass.

ich muss heute bis abend in wannweil arbeiten  

gruss von andreas dem alboehi


----------



## Adrian RT (28. April 2008)

Servus,

anbei der Track und das Foto vom Muddy-Friday.






Bis bald


----------



## aka (29. April 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> anbei der Track und das Foto vom Muddy-Friday.



War das ein Wolperdinger der euch das Rad in den Baum geworfen hat? 
Uns hat er dort Mitte Februar auch arg mitgespielt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4510126&postcount=1623
Oder ists so _*L*_eicht dass es grade davon *f*liegt?

Gruss,

 Aka.

P.S.: bei uns im Dorf wird dieses Wochenende die Radrennbahn feierlich eroeffnet, da fahren dann einige Prominente um die Wette. Mehr auf www.rsvo.de .


----------



## loretto6 (29. April 2008)

@drian: war ne klasse Tour am Freitag. Würde ich gerne mal wiederfahren, wenn´s trocken ist. Dann hab ich auch weniger Probleme mit meinen Semislicks.

Übrigens: zum allerersten Mal hab ich zuhause den Gartenschlauch rausgeholt und mein Rad sauber gemacht.


----------



## toddel1 (30. April 2008)

@aka

naja, bei 15,5kg Lebendgewicht kann ich nicht direkt von Leichtgewicht sprechen, aber entscheidend ist, daß ich überall damit raufkomme (selbst wenns Bäume sind!) und vor allem wieder runter. Du kennst ja die Ausstattung vom Icerider, trotzdem ´s ist halt ´n *Liteville*.
cu on trail
toddel1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (30. April 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> naja, bei 15,5kg Lebendgewicht kann ich nicht direkt von Leichtgewicht sprechen, aber entscheidend ist, daß ich überall damit raufkomme (selbst wenns Bäume sind!) und vor allem wieder runter. Du kennst ja die Ausstattung vom Icerider, trotzdem ´s ist halt ´n *Liteville*.


Meiner Meinung nach wird bei Raedern die im Alltag und unter allen Bedingungen bewegt werden Gewicht total ueberbewertet ... Hauptsache ist doch, dass das Gesamtpaket passt, und das ist ja nach meiner Beobachtung bei dir der Fall  

Gruss,
 Andreas.

P.S.: mein _*V*_oo*d*oo   Hardtail Rahmen wiegt nackig pralle 2.4kg , da mach ich mir wegen Leichtbau doch keine Gedanken


----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2008)

spitz auf kehren?

treff heute punkt 17 uhr bei hardy´s bike shop in rt. schluchtweg, wolfsfelsen, gutenberg und grasberg. 

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Mai 2008)

An alle, die Ihre *Fahrtechnik* verbessern wollen:
Wie wär´s, wenn wir uns wieder regelmäßig mittwochs um 19:00 Uhr im Skate-Park von Kirchentellinsfurt (am ersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Degerschlacht bzw. Altenburg) zum *Fahrtechniktraining* treffen würden?

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Wenn möglich, bitte Plattformpedale und Knie-Schienbeinschützer mitbringen!


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. Mai 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> An alle, die Ihre *Fahrtechnik* verbessern wollen:
> Wie wär´s, wenn wir uns wieder regelmäßig mittwochs um 19:00 Uhr im Skate-Park von Kirchentellinsfurt (am ersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Degerschlacht bzw. Altenburg) zum *Fahrtechniktraining* treffen würden?



Hallo Mark ,

bin dabei    , 
willst diese Woche schon starten ?
freu mich !!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Mai 2008)

@lexander:
ja, will ich!

bis Mittwoch,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> spitz auf kehren?
> 
> treff heute punkt 17 uhr bei hardy´s bike shop in rt. schluchtweg, wolfsfelsen, gutenberg und grasberg.
> 
> gruss andreas


 

sorry - muss ich auf morgen verschieben.


[email protected]: o. k. wie gehabt! ich treff euch spätestens an der schule.


----------



## alböhi (6. Mai 2008)

spitz auf kehren?

treff heute punkt 17 uhr bei hardy´s bike shop in rt. 
geplante strecke: schluchtweg, wolfsfelsen, gutenberg und grasberg. 

gruss andreas

ps.: mit der uhrzeit bin ich heute flexibel ruf an dreas 0174 -7904102


----------



## plusminus (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo an die Leute die öfter mit dem Auto um Bad Urach unterwegs sind: Ist die B28 nach Münsingen noch gesperrt? Wenn ja wie lang und ist die Sperrung mit dem Rennrad befahrbar (kurzes Stück tragen geht auch).

Gruß vom Axel der am WE an Bodensee fahren muss.


----------



## britta-ox (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Axel,

bei deiner Frage kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Aber mich würd interessieren wie du weiterfährst, den Donau-Bodensee-Radweg?
Ein Ableger führt nämlich durch Oxhouse ,falls deine Trinkflaschr grad leer ist  .

LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (7. Mai 2008)

Gerne schicke ich Dir eine .gpx datei die du mit google earth öffnen kannst. halte mich aber an keinen großen radweg.

axel


----------



## plusminus (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habs jetzt endlich gefunden. Die bearbeiten die Seeburger Brücke. Nehme an, dass die Baustelle net sonderlich groß sein wird und probiere mein Glück einfach. Könnte zwar einen fetten Umweg bedeuten aber dann machen wir halt ne Tempoeinheit bis zum großen See ;-)

Gruß
Axel

@Britta. habe mir den Radweg gerade mal angeschaut. Ich fahre genau zwischen den Alternativen über Biberach und komme dann erst bei Kißlegg in Nähe des Radweges.


----------



## rocky_slayer (8. Mai 2008)

hey-

ich bin neu im forum und bisher nur zu fuß im schönbuch unterwegs gewesen!

vielleicht könnt ihr mir als erfahrene schönbuch-cracks nen tipp geben, wo ich nach mittelschweren bis anspruchsvollen downhill-trails suchen muss!

freue mich auf eure antworten!

-bo


----------



## aka (8. Mai 2008)

rocky_slayer schrieb:


> hey-
> 
> ich bin neu im forum und bisher nur zu fuß im schönbuch unterwegs gewesen!
> 
> ...



Ich fuerchte im Schoenbuch gibts so was nicht aber in Bad Wildbad gibts einen Bike Park mit anspruchsvollen DH Strecken.
Falls du Interesse an den Schoenbuch Trails hast dann komm doch einfach mal zum Tuebinger Treff.


----------



## rocky_slayer (8. Mai 2008)

danke für die einladung! hoffe ich kriegs mit wenn es nächstes mal bei dem radtreff losgeht!


----------



## aka (8. Mai 2008)

rocky_slayer schrieb:


> danke für die einladung! hoffe ich kriegs mit wenn es nächstes mal bei dem radtreff losgeht!


Der Treff ist Freitags gegen 18:00 an der Neckarbruecke / Touristeninfo in Tuebingen - das ist quasi gegenueber vom Neckarmueller.
Am Besten hier nochmals vorher ankuendigen, dass man kommt, sonst gehts dir so wie mir letzten Freitag, wo ich alleine dastand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oversteer (8. Mai 2008)

Hi, fahrt ihr denn lange Stecken?
Hätte mal Lust mitzufahren, jedoch lässt meine Kondition noch zu wünschen übrig...
Gibts hier denn auch Tübinger, die paar Freeridestrecken, bzw. zügige Single Trails in Tübingen und Umgebung kennen?
MfG Oversteer


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Oversteer,
Komm´ doch einfach mal freitags zum Tübinger Treff oder mittwochs zum Fahrtechnik-Training in K´furt. Wegen der Ausdauer: Wir haben noch keinen alleine im Wald stehen lassen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (8. Mai 2008)

zügige single trails  

prima - dafür bin ich zu haben. 

wenn ihr mich um 19.15 in wannweil abholt werde ich mit euch  meine neckarbegleittrailrunde fahren. 

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (9. Mai 2008)

Ich schaffs heute wieder nicht zum Treff, hab am spaeten Nachmittag noch einen Termin :-(, das reicht mir zeitlich nicht mehr nach TUE.
Viel Spass beim radln.


----------



## Adrian RT (9. Mai 2008)

Servus,

kommt denn jemand heute zum Treff um 18.15 Uhr an die Neckarbrücke? 

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2008)

@drian: Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (9. Mai 2008)

Bin leider krank. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Bube (9. Mai 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bin leider krank. Euch viel Spaß





Hey Loretto,

und das bei dem Wetter....


Gute Besserung  


Gruß

Bube


----------



## alböhi (10. Mai 2008)

wie wär´s mit ´nem pfingstmontagstürchen richtung balingen und mit dem naldoticket zurück ?

start um 9 uhr in rt.

gruss andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (11. Mai 2008)

Servus Andreas,

also ich wäre dabei...wo sollen wir uns treffen? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2008)

ich hol dich um 9 uhr ab.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Mai 2008)

zur Erinnerung:
Am Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr treffen wir uns wieder zum Fahrtechniktraining in Kirchentellinsfurt (Skatepark am Kreisverkehr Richtung Degerschlacht/Altenburg).
Bitte Knieschützer und Plattformpedale nicht vergessen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (13. Mai 2008)

Servus Mark,

Plattformpedale sind montiert, Schoner besorgt...dann bis morgen!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2008)

miteinander spielerisch die bikebeherrschung trainieren

ich komm heut auch auf´n skateplatz.

gruss andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (16. Mai 2008)

Wer kommt heut abend zum Treffpunkt an die Neckarbrücke? Wetter soll gut sein!

Gruss


----------



## aka (16. Mai 2008)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wer kommt heut abend zum Treffpunkt an die Neckarbrücke? Wetter soll gut sein!


Ich habe heute erst gegen acht Feierabend -> wird bei mir nix


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Mai 2008)

@drian: Bis gleich!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Mai 2008)

Mittwoch = Fahrtechniktraining in Kirchentellinsfurt (Details siehe weiter oben)

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (21. Mai 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mittwoch = Fahrtechniktraining in Kirchentellinsfurt (Details siehe weiter oben)
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark




Heut um 19 Uhr ?

Werde mich bemühen....


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (21. Mai 2008)

Werde auch kommen, sofern das Wetter hält!

Gruss


----------



## Adrian RT (23. Mai 2008)

18.15 Uhr Neckarbrücke - kommt jemand? Laut Wetter.com wird es nicht regnen!

Gruss


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mittwoch = Fahrtechniktraining in Kirchentellinsfurt (Details siehe weiter oben)
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark




Hey @Mark,

DANKE  

für das Fahrtechnik-Training.
Es hat super viel Spaß gemacht und
ich konnte viel lernen.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## toddel1 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Adrian!
bin noch im Ries und kann nicht mehr rechtzeitig heute abend in TÜ aufschlagen.  Ihr dürft auch ohne mich biken. 
Hast Du den Anderen denn schon den geilen Trail den wir beim Nightride bei der Burg in Rottenburg abgeritten sind gezeigt? Es muß ja nicht wieder die schlammige Schiebepassage beinhalten;-))
Wünsche Euch noch vile Spaß!
toddel


----------



## alböhi (24. Mai 2008)

der trail zum sonntag: start punkt 10.15 in rt am hbf auf der rückseite beim parkhaus.

dabei bis jetzt mark, fred und ich.


----------



## alböhi (30. Mai 2008)

@freitagsgruppe tü

.... und wenn ihr um 19.15 in der näh von wannweil seid würd ich mich gern noch anschliessen.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2008)

Für heute Abend haben sich Tobi (endlich mal) und Christoph (endlich mal wieder) angekündigt.

bis später,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit  

Gruss


----------



## aka (30. Mai 2008)

Das Uebliche: komme erst spaet am Abend aus dem Ausland zurueck.

Viel Spass heute abend!


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juni 2008)

Heute ist Mittwoch, das heißt um 19:00 Uhr können wir uns wieder zum Fahrtechniktraining in K´furt treffen, falls es nicht regnet. Hat heute jemand Lust und Zeit dazu?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2008)

am albtrauf enlang bis zur donau und mit dem zug zurück 
sonntag treff 9 uhr 15 in rt am hbf rückseite beim parkhaus - bitte vesper mitnehmen. 

open trails - gruss andreas
​​​


----------



## Adrian RT (11. Juni 2008)

Servus Andreas,

klingt interessant - wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist - bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## loretto6 (11. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Wetter wird wohl eher nix - kalt und regnerisch.


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2008)

@drian: dann sind wir bisher schon zu viert - dem cristoph ist wohl zu kalt.

ab dem hängendem stein wird´s dann echtes roaming richtung balingen und donautal - d.h. nchts für kette-rechts fahrer 

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## aka (12. Juni 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> @drian: dann sind wir bisher schon zu viert - dem cristoph ist wohl zu kalt.
> 
> ab dem hängendem stein wird´s dann echtes roaming richtung balingen und donautal - d.h. nchts für kette-rechts fahrer
> 
> open trails gruss andreas


Oh, ihr werdet eventuell erstaunt sein wie viele Kette-Rechts-Fahrer ihr, und seis bei Mistwetter, genau dort treffen werdet. Sicher nicht am _Hangenden Stein_, sondern erst ein wenig später am Zitterhof. 
Da ist am Sonntag nämlich MTB Marathon Europameisterschaft.

Gruss vom Andreas
... der seine spärlichen Radtouren derzeit vor der Haustür macht, wo es aber auch schön ist. Und am Sonntag auch kurz zwischen Backofenfelsen und Stich auftauchen wird.


----------



## alböhi (14. Juni 2008)

na dann bis morgen früh  - albträume können auch wahr werden.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (15. Juni 2008)

Also Jungs,

vielen Dank für die super Tour. War echt saugeil.
Ich würd sagen, man sieht sich wieder sobald ich wieder schalten kann 

Und ich will die Fotos sehen 

Bestes
Marco


----------



## Adrian RT (15. Juni 2008)

Servus,

Fotos sind bei mir drin. War echt ne feine Tour - ohne die lange Wartezeit aufs Mittagessen hätten wir es ja auch locker bis an die Donau geschafft  

Gruss


----------



## Adrian RT (16. Juni 2008)

Im Anhang noch unser Track für GoogleEarth...vor Jungingen fehlt etwas, weil mein erster Akku leer war. 73km ca. 1300hm.

Gruss


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2008)

klasse team - scout, arzt und reporter in einer person


----------



## toddel1 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallole,

schade daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte!
War aber auch mit der Family beim AOK-Radsonntag dabei, also auch ein bischen biken.
Mithin triale ich an den Nördlinger Randfelsen rum (Foto), was mir aber fehlt sind die tollen Albtraufkantentrails.
Grüßle bis demnächst!
toddel1


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand heute Abend Lust und Zeit, etwas an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen?
Wenn ja: 19:00 Uhr, Skatepark Kirchentellinsfurt (am Kreisverkehr Richtung Degerschlacht/Altenburg).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sebas27 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

so, We!!!
Habs jetzt auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden. Geile Bilder!!!
Tour am Sonntag war echt super, auch wenn ich ab der Hälfte stehend, oder besser gesagt, sitzend K.O. war... Trotzdem besten Dank.

Grüße,


Sebastian


----------



## toddel1 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallole!
Es war am Freitag mal wieder schön mit Euch durch die Lande zu radeln (Roßberg und toller Sonnenuntergang Richtung Schwarzwald). Zudem muß ich mich bei den Kollegen entschuldigen, daß es bei mir häufig terminlich knapp hergeht, aber 200 km jeweils Freitagnachmittags über die Autobahn sind auch ´ne Zumutung.
Auch nochmals Danke für´s Warten wg. dem Platten und besonders an Christoph für die Bereitstellung eines Ersatzschlauches. Wahrscheinlich habe ich zwei "Montags-Schläuche" erwischt, da die Löcher jeweils gegenüberliegend an einer Formtrennung sind und die Flicken nicht besonders gut halten Somit war der Sonntag mit Schläuche flicken belegt.
Bis denne!
toddel1


----------



## loretto6 (27. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht´s denn heute abend aus? Kommt ebber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (27. Juni 2008)

Ich werd´s zumindest versuchen!


----------



## hilikustue (30. Juni 2008)

Macht ihr denn jeden Freitag Abend Touren? 
Ist da auch Platz für Anfänger oder wollt ihr eher unter euch sein und rumdüsen (Wäre ja auch nicht schlimm)?

Grüße
hilikustue

P.S. Komme aus Tübingen und bin prinzipiell an nicht zu großen interessiert, bei denen man auch gerne dreckig werden kann, aber eben noch Anfänger


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo hilikustue,

wir fahren jeden Freitag gegen 18:15 Uhr bei der Tourist-Info (Neckarbrücke) los. Fahr´ einfach mal mit, wir haben noch keinen allein im Wald stehen lassen. Bei uns steht der Spaß und die gemeinsame Unternehmung im Vordergrund. Wir fahren miteinander, nicht gegeneinander.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (1. Juli 2008)

Ja Servus,

ich kann langsam wieder einigermaßen schmerzfrei schalten, wird also mal wieder Zeit sich aufs Rad zu schwingen. Leider kann ich Freitag nicht mitfahren, da muss ich arbeiten. Hat denn eventuell jemand Lust am Wochenende mal durch den Schönbuch zu fahren und mir dort ein paar gescheite Trails zu zeigen  Zur Not müsste ich auch Donnerstag Abend Zeit haben.

Bestes
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Juli 2008)

[email protected]:
Was macht Deine Hose? Hält Deine Notreparatur noch oder hast Du die Hose umgetauscht?
Sonntags fahren wir ja in erster Linie auf der Alb, aber falls sich diese Woche in der Richtung nichts entwickelt, könnten wir auch im Schönbuch fahren. Für morgen ist wohl Regen/Gewitter angesagt, aber wenn´s trocken bleibt, kann ich Dir auch morgen ab 19:00 Uhr (Startpunkt K´furt) ein paar schöne Trails zeigen. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (2. Juli 2008)

Bin noch nicht zum Laden gekommen um die Hose umzutauschen, die muss also erstmal noch halten.
Und dann machen wir das doch für morgen fest, sofern das Wetter hält.

Bestes
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robberknight (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wenn das Wetter nicht allzu böse wird, hätt ich auch Lust am Wochenende gemeinsam ne Tour durch den Schönbuch zu drehen. Hab bisher nur nen geliehenes MTB, bin daher auch noch blutiger Anfänger was Gelände angeht.

Gruß,

Gerd


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juli 2008)

Also, falls es heute Abend nicht zu naß wird:
19:00 Uhr, K´furt, Shell-Tankstelle an der Kreuzung.
Mitfahren darf natürlich jeder!
Falls das Wetter schlecht ist, verschieben wir die Tour halt auf´s Wochenende.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## robberknight (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,

sorry, heut abend hab ich leider keine Zeit, muß bis spät abends arbeiten.

Gruß,

Gerd


----------



## alböhi (3. Juli 2008)

i´m back.

was plant ihr für heut abend? 

gruss andreas

wie wär´s mit drei tage hochalpin oder einfach nur vorarlberg von sonntag bis incl. dienstag?


----------



## dermarco (3. Juli 2008)

Der Mark wollte mir ein paar hübsche Trails im Schönbuch zeigen.
Du bist dann also auch an Board, was


----------



## alböhi (4. Juli 2008)

am albtrauf entlang bis an die donau

start sonntag in rt treff punkt auf gleis 2

Reutlingen Hbf So, 06.07.08 ab 08:49 

Hechingen So, 06.07.08 an 09:18 


gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2008)

ich fahre diesen freitag ab reutlingen treffpunkt 18 uhr hbf rückseite

und schlage vor: gutenberg, traufkante bis zu den uracher wasserfällen und den kirschenweg ( nach der einkehr ?)zurückrollen.
natürlich können wir auch die jeweils 20 spitzkehren am wolfsfelsen und am olgafels mitnehmen - dann brauch´mer aber beleuchtung 

open trails - gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Juli 2008)

Hört sich gut an!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (10. Juli 2008)

sorry - meine tour fällt aus - ich hab ´nen auftrag und geh schaffen.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2008)

wer fährt mit?

morgen 10 bis 13 uhr spitzkehrentour ( gaisberg, wolfsfelsen, gutenberg und grasberg)

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würd ja gern mal mit euch checkern mitfahren, nur leider muss ich freitags ab acht ins Top 10 schuften und im Moment sind grad Klausuren.

Ab nächste Woche hab ich wieder Zeit für solche Fxaen


----------



## dermarco (22. Juli 2008)

Wie schauts mit Fahrtechniktraining morgen aus?


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

fahrt ihr immernoch feitags 18Uhr an de touri-info ab?
(würde evtl. nächste woche vorbeischauen, wenn ich nicht gerade im schwarzwald bin)

p.s.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4967020#post4967020


----------



## loretto6 (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich am Freitag am Start. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du kommst!!


----------



## dermarco (23. Juli 2008)

Geht heut keiner Radeln?


----------



## Muesli-Punk (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

steigt diese Woche mal wieder ein Freitagsausritt??

Oder anders gefragt: wer hat Lust mitzukommen. Wir können auch gern eine Runde in der Nacht drehen, so ab 21-22 Uhr??

Meldet euch,

Gruß
M.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2008)

ich denk ich werde am fr kommen. schreib vorher ne klausur und muss bissl dampf ablassen. aber nachts nicht. 18Uhr an der touri. wer noch?


----------



## micha-tü (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

was fahrt Ihr für Strecken? Ich bin gerde am wieder entdecken eines alten Hobbys, und hab mir heute ein Rad gekauft. Aber mußte schon beim Heim fahren feststellen was für Schlimme folgen 8/9 Jahre des nichts tuns haben. Also da hilft kein jammern sondern nur Training, aber welche Strecke? Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Es sollt nur noch genug Power übrig sein um den Schnarrenberg hoch zu kommen.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juli 2008)

ich denke, dass ist kein problem, kannst dich ja früher ausklinken, mach ich auch morgen.

bezüglich training: schönbuch, neckartal eignen sich gut für grundlagentraining. und dann gibts da ja noch die alb und die lokalen kleineren berge für deftigere touren.
besser kann man eigentlich nicht wohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (24. Juli 2008)

Ich (Anfänger) würde gerne morgen vormittag ab Tü irgendwohin. 
ich dachte vll den HW 5 ab Hohenentringen entlang.

Mag wer mitkommen oder fährt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Trailflüsterer (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,
bin am samstag mit 2 leuten im ermstal unterwegs (ab metzingen) dann die alb hoch und spontan weiter...
wer hätte lust?


----------



## alböhi (25. Juli 2008)

viel spass in tü - ich fahr heut ab reutlingen auf´d alb. treff 18 uhr rückseite hbf gegenüber dem parkhaus.

gruss andreas


----------



## micha-tü (25. Juli 2008)

Würd dann um 18 uhr zur turi kommen


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juli 2008)

war ne super lustig-spaßige tour heute! Vielen Dank loretto6!


----------



## micha-tü (26. Juli 2008)

Ja war echt Klasse!! Hoffe nur das ich euch zeitweise nicht zu sehr aufgehalten habe. Muß nun noch das Berg rauf radeln verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muesli-Punk (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

wollte am Dienstag ne kleine Runde im Schönbuch drehen. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen. Werde ca. 18.30 Uhr starten. Treffpunkt könnte die Neckarbrücke an der Touri-Info sein?

Also bis Dienstag

Gruß
Micha


----------



## hilikustue (26. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es stattdessen mit Montag oder Mittwoch um die Zeit?


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. Juli 2008)

lust jemand morgen mir die schwäbische alb mit dem bike zuzeigen so ca. 4h -5h fahrzeit ab tübingen?

grüße


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

hey cycle-lisa, wenn du lust hast, morgen (montag) ne runde (ab tübingen ca. 4 Stunden) auf der alb mitzufahren dann bitte via PN melden. bis denne.


----------



## hilikustue (27. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts am Mittwoch aus? 

Jemand was geplant? ich tendiere mal Richtung Alb, ab Tübingen.
Ich kann aber einfach nicht so schöne Strecken.


----------



## cycle-lisa (27. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> hey cycle-lisa, wenn du lust hast, morgen (montag) ne runde (ab tübingen ca. 4 Stunden) auf der alb mitzufahren dann bitte via PN melden. bis denne.



wenn ich net arbeiten müsste, dann schon.;-) dir viel spass


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

ok. danke.


----------



## aka (28. Juli 2008)

Liebe Tübinger, 

lang ists her, daß ich bei euch mitfahren konnte ... vielleicht hat jmd. von euch mal Lust auf einen Ausflug in den Nordschwarzwald?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4981622&postcount=196


----------



## little (28. Juli 2008)

ich werde auch am dienstag abend fahren.
würde gerne so lange es hell ist raus, deswegen vorschlag an lisa: auf die alb reichts vom licht her egl. locker. wie lange musst du arbeiten? aber du musst noch ri. böblingen zurück oder?

Ansonsten würd ich mich dem Herrn Müsli Punk anschließen. Zeit wäre auch OK, Treffpunkt genauso.


----------



## Muesli-Punk (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,

also Zeit (18.30 Uhr) und Ort (Neckarbrücke bei Touri-Info) steht noch. Dann will ich morgen eine Runde im Schönbuch drehen. 

Bis dann
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> war ne super lustig-spaßige tour heute! Vielen Dank


 @gtbiker

heut auch ,
obwohl das Wetter bischen zickte.......

Nun, so richtig schön platt: PROST!, auf die saug**le Tour trink ich eins 

hoffe, bald mal wieder.......dann vllt mit mehr Kondi + besserer Bereifung


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juli 2008)

@damage0099
Prost! Hast ja auch ne gute tat vollbracht und das Reh vorm sicherem Ende in meiner Bratpfanne bewahrt!
Wir machen Arbeitsaufteilung: Du neue Reifen, Ich neue Kondi.
bis denne


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2008)

achja, stimmt. Wenn mein Kumpel dabeigewesen wäre, hätte es um das Tierchen schlecht gestanden....geborener Jäger + Sammler ,
jow: den Reifen reiß ich runter


----------



## alböhi (29. Juli 2008)

hilikustue schrieb:


> Wie wäre es stattdessen mit Montag oder Mittwoch um die Zeit?


 
morgen würd ich gern mitfahren - kann aber erst ab 19 uhr in wannweil starten.

vorschlag: licht mitnehmen und auf´d alb - da kenn ich ein paar prikelnde abfahrten  

gruss andreas


----------



## hilikustue (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm um 19 Uhr schiffts doch schon wieder. 

Und prickelnde Abfahrten + Anfänger + Dunkelheit ist mir etwas heikel, Kollege. Sorry
Mach doch einfach krank 

Also ich denk ich fahr am Mittwoch so um 16 Uhr hier los in Tü. Dann entweder Schönbuch oder Alb hoch.

Wenn jemand mit will, Bescheid sagen, bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach schönen Routen.


----------



## little (29. Juli 2008)

alles klar bin 18.30h bei jedem wetter da.


----------



## cycle-lisa (29. Juli 2008)

hi, also wann startet ihr von wo heute? bin dabei brauche aber nach tübingen45min rein und schönbuch wäre mir dann recht wegem zurückfahren. kann ab jetzt 2-3h max. freu mich was zuhören:-' grüße


----------



## little (29. Juli 2008)

hey elisabeth,

Sorry für die späte Antwort. War arbeiten.

wenn du's noch liest: wir fahren 18:30h ab der Neckarbrücke. Kannst auch noch anklingeln, dann holen wir dich ab. Hab dir im studiVZ meine Handynummer geschrieben.
Schreib vll. nächstes mal auch da ne PM. Ich schau da regelmäßiger rein als aufs Forum hier.

gruß-
uli


----------



## cycle-lisa (29. Juli 2008)

hi,
ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich mega - pünktlich ab - oder ich war blind. bin 2min zuspät gekommen - da ich nen schleicher hatte und dann bin ich halt noch mit d- puls von 170 zu euch gedüst. schade - vielleicht nächstes mal-  hoffe ihr hattet spass und seit trocken geblieben. 
bis bald lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (29. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre morgen (Mittwoch) doch nicht, da ich am Donnerstag die Tour nach Fellbach auf mich nehme (und zurück) und ich da nicht beingeschwächt antreten will


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4988845#post4988845

@hilikustue:

Du liebäugelst mit einer BB7?

Wenn du am WE mitkommst,kannst du sie gerne mal ´n bisschen testen,ist bei uns an zwei Bikes verbaut.


----------



## Muesli-Punk (30. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand am Freitag Lust auf einen Night-Ride. Würde 21.30 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke warten und dann 2-3 Std. im Schönbuch verbringen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

yeah, morgen gibts n paar geile trails....
(wollt euch bloß neidisch machen)


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> yeah, morgen gibts n paar geile trails....
> (wollt euch bloß neidisch machen)



echt? man, moin ist schon verplant...
aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

PS: Neidisch bin ich jetzt schon


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

rischdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (2. August 2008)

sonntag 13 uhr start an der turiinfo: tour mit rentnern, katern und behindis im schönbuch.
ca. 2h + biergarten auf halber stregge.

gruss andreas

is auch was für anfänger


----------



## mtbjahn (2. August 2008)

@ndreas:
Das ist momentan genau meine Liga! Ein Spezigarten wär´ mir aber lieber!

bis morgen,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (2. August 2008)

[email protected]: hoggscht noch im rollstuhl oder biste nun auch schon in rente 
fred anrufen?

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (3. August 2008)

Oh spitze, da bin ich dabei.. Auf genau sowas hab ich morgen Lust.

Marco


----------



## dermarco (5. August 2008)

Hey Mark,

wo treffen wir uns morgen nochmal in K'furt?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. August 2008)

[email protected] + alle, die es interessiert:
Morgen heißt es wieder "miteinander spielerisch die bikebeherrschung trainieren" (Zitat Alböhi).
Treffpunkt ist der Skatepark in Kirchentellinsfurt, direkt neben dem Sportplatz am ersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Altenburg/Degerschlacht.
Uhrzeit: ca. 19:00 Uhr.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Muesli-Punk (6. August 2008)

Hi,

heute am Mittwoch startet um 20 Uhr ne 2 Std Tour am Heuberger Tor. Lampe mitnehmen!!! Bisher sind wir zu zweit.

Gruß
M.


----------



## alböhi (7. August 2008)

das wort zum sonntag: treff punkt 11:15 in rt hbf rückseite gegenüber dem parkhaus.

albtrauftag: flach und langsam rauf und prickelnd technisch runter. dazwischen cappucchos und kuchen 

gruss andreas

[email protected]: wie is´nu mit samstag?


----------



## mtBmx (7. August 2008)

servus leute,
bin neu hier....
wann seit ihr mal wieder aufm skatepark in kfurt? dann würde ich auch mal vorbeikommen....
gruß mtBmx


----------



## sirkimba (7. August 2008)

hi leute,

ist für morgen abend oder am Wochenende etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (8. August 2008)

Andreas und alle die sonst noch Lust haben:
Mein Kumpel hat nur Samstag Zeit, von daher werd ich auch Samstag fahren. Sollen wir dann irgendwann zw. 2 und 3 starten? Und wo solls hingehen? Auf die Alb oder in den Schönbuch? Also ich fands letztes Wochenende echt super im Schönbuch, schön piano rauf, schnell runter, ein Radler..  Von mir aus können wir da wieder fahren, vll den HW5 mal weiter checken. Wie schaut das mit dir aus Mark?


----------



## loretto6 (8. August 2008)

Heute abend 18:15 natürlich wieder Treffpunkt an der Tourist Info an der Neckarbrücke in Tübingen . 

Wer mitfahren will, ist herzlich willkommen. Neckartal oder Schönbuch bis zu Einbruch der Dunkelheit oder zum Bruch der Wolken.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2008)

Ich fall´ leider für´s gesamte Wochenende aus, mein Hausarzt hat mir vom MTB-Fahren abgeraten. Ich steig´ jetzt auf Rückenschwimmen und Nordic-Walking um.

Happy Trails,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (8. August 2008)

[email protected]: wegen mir samstag ab 13.30 - start am fishermanstore in wannweil.

@ll: meine sonntagstour fällt aus. viel spass heut abend.

[email protected]: gute besserung.

gruss andreas


----------



## sirkimba (8. August 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected]: wegen mir samstag ab 13.30 - start am fishermanstore in wannweil.



steht das für morgen? und wo findet man den fishermanstore?
Also ich wär dabei.

Gruß
Patrik


----------



## loretto6 (9. August 2008)

Der Laden ist direkt gegenüber von Kirche und Rathaus. Wenn Du von Tübingen kommst nach dem Kreisverkehr auf der rechten Straßenseite.


----------



## alböhi (11. August 2008)

wer hat interesse wochentags vormittags mit mir am albtrauf zu trailen ?
startzeit je nach laune zwischen 7 und 11 

gruss andreas


----------



## gtbiker (11. August 2008)

So denn, apropos Albtrauf:
Heute mal wieder ne lustge Tour gemacht. Ich hoffe die vielen Bilder stören Niemanden....
Was macht man, wenn man Freizeit und ne Überdosis Kaffee intus hat?
Richtig, heizen gehen! Getreu dem Motto "Voll Trauf!".
Viel Spaß!

Erstmal gings zu den schönen Gönninger Seen:




Weiter über ausgetrocknete Wasserfälle:




Zum Schloß Lichtenstein:




Die Aussicht genießen....an der anderen Hangkante gehts gleich weiter:




Doch wie so oft muss erst eine Entscheidung getroffen werden: Singletrail oder Schotterweg?: (Nahe Traifelbergsiedlung)




Durch alte Tunnel: (Honauer Steige)




Endlich gescheite Wege und gescheite Aussicht: So muss das sein! (Traifelbergfelsen)




der Kaffee ist mittlerweile abgesetzt und die Devise lautet:




Heizen....:




und weiter:




So müssen Singletrails aussehen, klein aber fein: (nach Holzelfingen)




Bis.....ja, bis der Regen kam: (kurz vor Mädlesfelsen)




Achalm in Sicht: (Mädlesfelsen)




Dann wurden die Singletrails aber auch recht ruppig....: (Trail vom Übersberger Hof nach Unterhausen)




So, ich denke das wars.
Gruß gtbiker


----------



## damage0099 (12. August 2008)

hi gtbiker,
super Fotos!
Die Strecke könntest mir irgendwann mal zeigen, wenn du überschüssige Kräfte hast....muß mich noch n paar Tage von Italien erholen, dann könnt ich mal wieder ne Lehrstunde vertragen, wenn du Lust hast (die nächsten Wochen), 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (12. August 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi gtbiker,
> super Fotos!
> Die Strecke könntest mir irgendwann mal zeigen, wenn du überschüssige Kräfte hast....muß mich noch n paar Tage von Italien erholen, dann könnt ich mal wieder ne Lehrstunde vertragen, wenn du Lust hast (die nächsten Wochen),
> gruß



Dem schließe ich mich doch glatt an.
Sollte ich da nicht in Urlaub sein oder vom arbeiten zu gerädert, käme ich da doch auch glatt mit, wenn es denn erlaubt ist


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2008)

Hey, Danke!
Diese und nächste Woche habe ich noch Zeit (und Lust). Seit heute morgen hats ja auch aufgehört zu regnen.....meldet euch einfach mit konkretem termin und die sache sollte klar gehen....würd mich freuen.
Gruß gtbiker
p.s.: richtige Singletrails lieber unter der Woche....


----------



## hilikustue (13. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit nächste Woche Montag?


----------



## alböhi (13. August 2008)

hilikustue schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nächste Woche Montag?



 - da fahr ich gern mit - aber nur wenn´s morgens los geht. ich muss ab 14.30 arbeiten.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## hilikustue (13. August 2008)

Um 9.30?

Wo treffen wir uns? Ich komm ja aus Tü


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2008)

9.30Uhr  da bin ich grade in meiner Tiefschlafphase....
wäre trotzdem dabei 
wo solls den hingehen?
und wo treffen?
Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (13. August 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 9.30Uhr
> 
> wo solls den hingehen?
> 
> und wo treffen?




ich dachte du fährst vor  

vorschlag: treffpunkt auf der rückseite vom rt hbf. ( die bahn fährt um 9.15 ab tü und kommt um 9.36 an ). das heisst wir hätten 4h zeit für 40 km trails mit ein paar höhenmetern


----------



## hilikustue (13. August 2008)

Ach die doofen Reutlinger 

Also von mir aus passt das.
ich denke auch paar schöne Absschnitte uff dr Alb


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2008)

ok, dann überleg ich mir ne Runde....(Aber mit dem vorfahren müssen wir nochmal drüber reden, ich hechel da eher hinterher....)
wenns wetter hält: macht euch auf was gefasst


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2008)

nächste Woche muß ich wieder schaffen, habe ab 16.00 Feierabend.....,

wünsche euch aber viel Spaß (den werdet ihr sicher haben ),
dann von meiner Seite aus n anderes mal.....


----------



## hilikustue (13. August 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ok, dann überleg ich mir ne Runde....(Aber mit dem vorfahren müssen wir nochmal drüber reden, ich hechel da eher hinterher....)
> wenns wetter hält: macht euch auf was gefasst



Mach mal nicht zu hart, bin noch n00b


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2008)

@damage0099: wir können auch gerne wann anders fahren gehen, kein problem. ich werde so und so allerspätestens am freitag wieder ne tour machen (vielleicht auch morgen nachmittag). kannst dich ja melden. können wir wieder die trails unsicher machen.

@hilikustue: hm.....ich sach mal so: zu hart geht gar nicht, weil mein HT mir irgendwo "bauart-bedingte" grenzen setzt, aber bis an diese grenzen.....ach was, wird schon.


----------



## dermarco (13. August 2008)

Würd heut Abend noch wer in den Schönbuch? So zwischen 19:00 und 19:30..?


----------



## Muesli-Punk (13. August 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts diese Woche mit der Freitagrunde aus??? Bin fast wieder schmerzfrei ud fit! Treffpunkt, Zeit und Ziel wie immer???

Micha


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @damage0099: wir können auch gerne wann anders fahren gehen, kein problem. ich werde so und so allerspätestens am freitag wieder ne tour machen (vielleicht auch morgen nachmittag). kannst dich ja melden. können wir wieder die trails unsicher machen.
> 
> @hilikustue: hm.....ich sach mal so: zu hart geht gar nicht, weil mein HT mir irgendwo "bauart-bedingte" grenzen setzt, aber bis an diese grenzen.....ach was, wird schon.



Bei mir siehts moin schlecht aus......Rest geht meist kurzfristig bei mir


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2008)

ok, morgen hat sich erledigt (geh da klettern), freitag wird regnen wie sau....mal sehen....vielleicht nächste woche nach feierabend....oder halt wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. August 2008)

alles klar , das Wetter hat ja auch noch n Wörtchen mitzureden ,
wir entscheiden einfach kurzfristig


----------



## hilikustue (14. August 2008)

fällt Montag damit aus, gtbiker?
Blicks grad nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (14. August 2008)

....auf mich braucht ihr gewiß keine Rücksicht nehmen, nur weil ich schaffen (  ) muß., oder wie wärs am Samstag?


----------



## hilikustue (15. August 2008)

Also bei mir fällt WE aus, da ich Freitag und Samstag Nacht komplett bis zum Morgen arbeiten werde.

Wegen mir können wir am Montag aber auch nachmittags. Aber da kann der Guide nicht, oder wie war das?


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2008)

doch, klar kann ich montag (auch gerne nachmittags, das geht ja aber wegen alböhi nicht.). 
hoffen wir dass das wetter hält, weil bei vollpiss hab ich kein bock, da kann man dann auch keinen der singletrails mehr fahren.
samstag: je nach wetter....


----------



## hilikustue (15. August 2008)

also dann bleibts bei Montag 9.30 hinter dem RT Bahnhof?
Ich komm dann halt so um 9.36 an oder so.


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2008)

yo, bleiben wir dabei. ich werde aber erst in pfullingen zu euch stoßen....wie lange braucht ihr bis zum pfullinger freibad bzw. wann wärt ihr dort?
gruß gtbiker


----------



## hilikustue (15. August 2008)

Kenn mich da nicht aus.

Alböhi, sag was!!


----------



## alböhi (15. August 2008)

wenns regnet geh ich nicht ins freibad. sonst sind wir um kurz nach zehn dort.
am besten treffen wir uns am zenmetrbett 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2008)

Alles klar. Badehosen nicht vergessen.
Dann bis zum Frühschwimmen der Rentnergruppe Tübingen/Reutlingen 

p.s.: Wer Bock hat: Morgen (Samstag), 11Uhr Freibad Pfullingen, ca. 2-3 stunden surfen (oder doch schwimmen und versuchen nicht unterzugehen????)


----------



## damage0099 (16. August 2008)

bin auch dabei, ich hoffe, komme nicht zu spät


----------



## damage0099 (16. August 2008)

so, wieder zu Haus.

Fazit: Wer mit gtbiker unterwegs ist, ist immer gnadenlos-geil unterwegs.....
Hier nochmals offiziell "danke" für diese super-hammerharte Tour! Immer ein Erlebnis....hoffe wir kriegens nächste Woche vllt. nochmals hin 

PS: Den Trail hab ich gefunden (hat mich herzlich begrüßt: "Achtung Lebensgefahr")


----------



## gtbiker (16. August 2008)

so, mal wieder nen kleiner Bilderbericht der heutigen Tour zusammen mit damage0099. Hat wieder mal absolut Spaß gemacht 
Motto: "Impressionen durch Improvisationen" 

Pfullingen-Göllesberg-Würtingen-Rutschenfelsen-Uracher Wasserfall-Rutschenfelsen-Gelber Fels-Sonnenfels-Dettinger Hölllöcher-Olgafels-Roßfels-Grüner Fels-Glemser Hölllöcher-Eningen-Reutlingen-Pfullingen.

Aussicht Rutschenfelsen:




Kniffliger Trail nahe Rutschenfelsen:




Meister damage blickt auf Rutschenfelsen, nähe Wasserfall:




Blick auf Dettingen/Erms:




Dettinger Hölllöcher von oben:




Nette Weggefährten:




Netter Trail von St.Johann nach Eningen:




So dat wars.
Gruß gtbiker

edith: Gerne damage


----------



## mtbjahn (17. August 2008)

@mtBmx:

Ich hab´ leider erst heute Deine Anfrage vom 07.08. zum Thema Fahrtechnik gelesen. Ich bin momentan leider nicht richtig einsatzfähig, aber z.B. "alböhi", "dermarco" oder "pikehunter69" fahren mittwochs manchmal mit. Du kannst Sie ja einfach mal per PN oder E-Mail direkt ansprechen. Ich würd´ mich freuen, wenn das Ganze auch ohne mich stattfinden würde!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (17. August 2008)

super - haste auch die adressen der mädels?
ich würd sie gern zu meiner  " mädelsbergaufund bergabmitklickpedalwaldautobahngrilltour " einladen  

ciao dann bis morgen - gruss andreras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (17. August 2008)

Ja, die grobe Adresse von den mädels hab ich, die werden allerdings streng vom Männchen bewacht, da is nicht einfach rankommen. Jedenfalls wollten sie schon nicht in meine Pfanne hüpfen, in damage`s auch nicht.....
Bis morgen, ca. 10Uhr Freibad Pfullingen, Frühschwimmen der Rentnergruppe Reutlingen/Tübingen.


----------



## hilikustue (18. August 2008)

Jesus Maria und Joseph. 

Das war ereignis- und vor allem lehrreich, vor allem, weil es für mich ein paar Stündchen zu früh war, wie alböhi so schön gesagt hat 

Ich seh vielleicht aus...und fühl mich erst. Jetzt frisch geduscht mit nem Kaffee und ner Zigarette merk ichs richtig. Aber cool wars auf alle Fälle, vielen Dank für die Geduld


----------



## little (18. August 2008)

fahre morgen um 11:30h ca. 4h auf die Alb von Tübingen aus. Dachte an Nordrandweg über die Nebelhöhle bis Rossberg und je nach Zeit da auch noch hoch.

Möchte wer mit? muss bis 16h zurück sein. Aber eher langsam und gemächlich bergauf weil morgen mein freerider entjungfert wird.


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2008)

Jo war ne lustige Tour mit netten Stunts  
Gerne mal wieder


----------



## hilikustue (18. August 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Jo war ne lustige Tour mit netten Stunts



hrhr

nächstes mal gibts dann aber weniger zu sehen.

Muss noch ein paar mal in den Schönbuch üben^^



little schrieb:


> fahre morgen um 11:30h ca. 4h auf die Alb von Tübingen aus. Dachte an Nordrandweg über die Nebelhöhle bis Rossberg und je nach Zeit da auch noch hoch.
> 
> Möchte wer mit? muss bis 16h zurück sein. Aber eher langsam und gemächlich bergauf weil morgen mein freerider entjungfert wird.


klingt zwar verlockend, aber ich glaub mein knöchel hat sich bis dahin noch nicht erholt


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2008)

knöchel....stunts....ich will Fotos sehen!


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2008)

gibt leider keine fotos davon


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2008)

jaja, wer mit gtbiker unterwegs ist, braucht ne gute Kuttel.....ich muß am Rückweg immer höllisch aufpassen, daß sich meine Zunge nicht in der Kette verhäddert 

^^schäm dich, keine Cam dabei.......

Wie siehts Ende der Woche gegen 17.00 rum aus (Do z.B.), bist ja bald fahnenflüchtig ?


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2008)

jaja, der weg der die vielen stunts förderte/forderte kam nicht von mir....auf solche iddeen würde ich niemals kommen....hm, ok, doch.
ja, leider keine cam dabei gehabt, das nächste mal aber garantiert! 
Do. dürfte klar gehen....denk ich mal.


----------



## alböhi (19. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (20. August 2008)

[email protected] und wer noch lust hat: 19 uhr 15 start in wannweil zur neckartrailrunde. thema: spitzkehren und steilabfahrten 

open trails gruss andreas

ps.: ich verleihe auch kostenfrei protektoren für " purzelkönige "


----------



## Bube (20. August 2008)

Hi @loretto:  von Dir liest man gar nichts mehr  

Gruß

Bube


----------



## dermarco (20. August 2008)

Tut mich sorry ey, aber bin erst just in diesem Moment von der Arbeit gekommen.

Alböhi: Hab gestern übrigens deine Pumpe in meinem Rucksack gefunden und hab nen neuen Schlauch hier für dich  Schaffen wir das noch vor Samstag irgendwie auszutauschen?


----------



## gtbiker (20. August 2008)

@all: Wer lust auf ne dicke Runde Singletrail hat: 
Morgen 17Uhr, bft-Tankstelle, Genkingen.
Gruß gtbiker


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2008)

jow, wie gesagt, ich bin dabei 
Meine Schulter ist zwar noch lädiert vom Überschlag, aber moin wird sie sicher wieder gute Dienste leisten......,
1700 paßt,
gruß damage

edit: Das gequietsche ist behoben, 8 aus der Felge raus, geputzt isses noch nicht.....d.h.: Ich kann wieder die Sau machen


----------



## gtbiker (22. August 2008)

So, wieder mal ne traumhafte Tour intus....
Doch seht selbst.

Blick vom Bolberg








Vom Eckfelsen genießen wir die letzten Reste der untergehenden Sonne:




Gruß gtbiker


----------



## hilikustue (22. August 2008)

Auf den Bildern kommt immer so ein Gemütlichkeitsfeeling auf, beim Radeln nicht ^^

Ich verschwinde in den Urlaub und im September sieht man sich dann mal wieder zum abrocken


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2008)

heut abend start um 19.15 in wannweil am fishermanstore: technische neckartrailrunde. 

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (29. August 2008)

Hallo !

Ist heute Freitags-Nightride ?

Wir, die Gruppe um Riederich, würden heute die
Forums-Jahresabschlußtour 2007 von Aka  nochmals fahren
und werden in TÜ vorbeikommen.
Die Tour war einfach geil und heute solls schön lange warm bleiben 

Wenn jemand mit möchte, bitte hier posten, dammit wir an der 
Terrorist-Info vorbeifahren.


Gruß

Micha

@Aka: Ich hoffe, wir verletzen hier kein copyright....
Wir wandeln auch etwas ab und fahren den Eselstritt 
LG Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (31. August 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Ist heute Freitags-Nightride ?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Soso, ihr geht also ohne mich auf super Nightrides 
Pah, mit der Tour die ich am Freitag gefahren bin kann das eh' nicht mithalten


----------



## alböhi (1. September 2008)

.... und ich bin reif für die insel


----------



## Bube (1. September 2008)

aka schrieb:


> ...Pah, mit der Tour die ich am Freitag gefahren bin kann das eh' nicht mithalten




Bericht, Bericht 

Daten, Fakten, Bilder  

Bube


----------



## Bube (1. September 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Bericht, ...



XRecherchemodus:X
Du Schuft, ich denk Du bist mit Bauen beschäftigt...





SUUUPER !


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2008)

sehr schön, da kommt ja fast neid auf ^^


----------



## little (1. September 2008)

Fahre am Mittwoch ne lange Tour auf die Alb (4-5h).
Abfahrt am liebsten gegen 10h, von Tübingen aus - bin zeitl. aber flexibel.

Dachte so an: Pfullingen - Nordrandweg - Roßberg - eventuell noch weiter ri. Hechingen.

Wer mag mit, oder evtl. in RT dazu stoßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (2. September 2008)

Ich mag mit, wenn Anfänger kein Problem sind  Zeit passt mir auch, wegen mir auch bisserl früher.

Wo in Tü? Wohne in Derendingen


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2008)

4-5h mtb + Alb......ob das was für Anfänger ist?


----------



## little (2. September 2008)

wird vertagt. Gehe morgen früh nach Wildbad DH fahren.
Hast du lust abends noch ein wenig zu fahren? So 17, 18h?

p.s.: Anfänger ist gar kein Problem. Ich freue mich über jeden der mitfährt.


----------



## hilikustue (2. September 2008)

Na, entweder ich muss abends arbeiten oder ich mach mir nen gemütlichen mit meiner Holden.

Dann anderes mal.

Grüße

P.S. Ich bin Anfänger aber hart im nehmen, frag mal gtbiker und alböhi^^


----------



## pikehunter69 (2. September 2008)

@ all ,
wollte mich nach meiner 3 monatigen verletzungsbedingtern Pause wieder zurück melden .
Bin noch nicht wieder ganz in Form aber für eine 2- 3 stündige tour sollte schon reichen .
Werde  Morgen  - Mittwoch so gegen 17.00 oder 17.30 Uhr ab Reutlingen  für etwa 2-3  Stunden ( eher gemütlich  )  auf die Alb zum biken gehen .evtl. Licht mitnehmen !!!
Falls sich also jemand mir anschließen möchte würde Ich mich freuen 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2008)

hilikustue schrieb:


> Na, entweder ich muss abends arbeiten oder ich mach mir nen gemütlichen mit meiner Holden.
> 
> Dann anderes mal.
> 
> ...



aha, dann bist du der, der die Stunt-Einlagen macht ,
war damals ja leider nicht dabei, und werde auch noch ne Weile pausieren (müssen)


----------



## hilikustue (2. September 2008)

Jo, der bin ich^^

Ich fahr trotzdem morgen früh um die Zeit etwa los richtung Roßberg.
Mag jemand mitkommen? 10 Uhr ab Tü


----------



## alböhi (3. September 2008)

ich fahr freitag auf die euro-bike und suche noch anschluss an eine fahrgemeinschaft.

gruss andreas


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2008)

bestätige hiermit offziel das hilikustue hart im nehmen ist.  und stuntman auch 
hast ne menge potential 
viel spaß euch auf den touren


----------



## hilikustue (5. September 2008)

Am Sonntag ca. 16 Uhr ab Tübingen fahren wir (Mitbewohne,r Kommilitone und ich, keiner gut ^^) auf die Alb hoch und dann mal schaun. 

Wer Lust hat, einfach Bescheid geben.

Gruß
hilikustue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. September 2008)

bescheid.

gruss andreas

falls ich vormittag fischerkönig werde, ruf ich an und " lall " ab.


----------



## hilikustue (5. September 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> falls ich vormittag fischerkönig werde, ruf ich an und " lall " ab.



Wie jetzt, willst du uns im Vollrausch versägen? ^^

Ok, dann sag ich mal Treffpunkt 16Uhr Derendingen Bahnhof. Wer Bock hat, kommt, wer nicht, der nicht


----------



## alböhi (6. September 2008)

so wie ich _*sturz-*_betrunken, fährt gar mancher nüchtern  
bei dem wetter bleib ich morgen lieber am biertisch sitzen.

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. September 2008)

@ all ,
werde vorraussichtlich am Donnerstag Abend ab ca 17.00 -17.30 Uhr eine 2-3 stündige  tour ab Reutlingen auf die Alb machen . ( Licht nicht vergessen !!!)
Wer hat Lust und kommt mit ..!?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Bube (9. September 2008)

Freitag TÜ-Treff  Neckarbrücke

Wer kommt ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (9. September 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Freitag TÜ-Treff  Neckarbrücke
> 
> Wer kommt ?
> 
> ...



Ich würde liebend gerne mal wieder nach TÜ kommen, sitze Freitag abend aber leider noch im Fliegzeug 
Werde aber beim Landeabflug den Schönbuch nach seltsamen Lichterscheinungen absuchen


----------



## Bube (9. September 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Ich würde liebend gerne mal wieder nach TÜ kommen, sitze Freitag abend aber leider noch im Fliegzeug
> Werde aber beim Landeabflug den Schönbuch nach seltsamen Lichterscheinungen absuchen




Wenn wir die ganze Zeit nach oben schauen und die Flieger suchen, ist das
im Wald nachts, beim Nightride, ganz schön gefährlich  

Du könntest Deine Lampe mit an deinen Fensterplatz nehmen und
uns von oben mal kurz beim Vorbeifliegen einen Lichtfleck vor´s Vorderrad brennen 

Dann werfen wir uns alle mitsamt den Bikes auf den Rücken und 
leuchten zu Dir nach oben  


Gruß

Bube


----------



## aka (9. September 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Du könntest Deine Lampe mit an deinen Fensterplatz nehmen und
> uns von oben mal kurz beim Vorbeifliegen einen Lichtfleck vor´s Vorderrad brennen


Ich glaube mit meiner Selbstbaulampe würde ich am Flughafen von der Stelle weg verhaftet ... an die Sprengwirkung meines LiIonen Akkus wage ich beim radln schon nicht zu denken.


----------



## Bube (11. September 2008)

Hallo TÜ-Treff,

kommt jemand am Freitag zum Nightride oder ist hier noch
Sommerpause ?  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (11. September 2008)

Ich wäre ja gekommen, muss aber morgen Abend leider arbeiten!! Trotzdem viel Vergnügen!!


----------



## toddel1 (12. September 2008)

@nightrider
Bin beim Zusammenpacken für ´ne FR-Tour nach Südtirol und kann leider nicht kommen.
Wer noch mit will: Treffpunkt Laaser Kirche 7:00 Uhr am 14.09.08, es geht zur Orgelspitze (=Laaser Spitze) und werde morgen aber erst mal noch die Schneelage testen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Regen, ich packe mich dann mal in den Schnee. ;-o
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2008)

super tour jürgen. viel spass und gutes wetter

gruss andreas

ps.: samstag nach´m frühstück mach ich ´ne private trailtour.
treff nach´m frühstück in paguera an der bikestation von rad international.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. September 2008)

@ndreas:
Setz´ doch mal ein paar Fotos von den Mallorca-Trails in Dein Profil, würd´ mich interessieren, wie die so aussehen! Du verpasst hier übrigens gerade ein Spitzenwetter, bei uns hat´s jeden Tag Sonnenschein und 25°C!  

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (17. September 2008)

In welchem Tübingen residierst du denn grad Mark? Ich bin zwar grad nicht in Tübingen, aber den Wetterbericht kann ich noch deuten


----------



## Bube (18. September 2008)

dermarco schrieb:


> In welchem Tübingen residierst du denn grad Mark? Ich bin zwar grad nicht in Tübingen, aber den Wetterbericht kann ich noch deuten





Ich komm auch auf die 25°,

12° an der Touristinfo und 13° im Stadtpark.
Sind doch zusammen 25°  


Grüße auf die Insel


Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (18. September 2008)

[email protected]:
Das mit der Temperatur hat Dir Michael ja schön vorgerechnet und den Sonnenschein muß man halt einfach im Herzen tragen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (18. September 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> ps.: samstag nach´m frühstück mach ich ´ne private trailtour.
> treff nach´m frühstück in paguera an der bikestation von rad international.


Mönsch Andreas, willst uns wohl neidisch machen?

schön, dass es dir gut geht!

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle
Britta


----------



## loretto6 (19. September 2008)

Ist heute jemand 18:15 an der Eberhardsbrücke am Start?


----------



## alböhi (24. September 2008)

@ll: bitte um mitleid - ist ein harter job hier. 

geschenkt gibts hier nur: meistens schönes wetter, tolle berge, aussergewöhnliche persönlichkeiten und auch mal ne party. 

wenn ihr wollt organisiere ich nen kurzurlaub für euch.
ende oktober kann ich drei angesparte freie tage mit euch auf den trails hier rocken gehn.

oder rennradtouren - das ist hier neben werkstattarbeiten mein kerngeschäft auf der station.

die station bei der ich gerade jobbe ist in paguera - unter der sonne mallorcas zwischen strand und bergen. 


interesse?

lg andreas

ps.: fotos sind in arbeit.


----------



## mtbjahn (24. September 2008)

@ndreas:

ja, sogar großes Interesse! Für welche Woche soll ich den Urlaub einreichen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (24. September 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ll: bitte um mitleid - ist ein harter job hier.
> 
> geschenkt gibts hier nur: meistens schönes wetter, tolle berge, aussergewöhnliche persönlichkeiten und auch mal ne party.
> 
> ...


Hi Andreas,

Danke für das Angebot, hört sich ja super an. Bei mir ist das aber leider grad nicht drin.

Mitleid gibts keines, aber meine Bewunderung in deinem Alter solche Schritte zu wagen!

Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Erfahrungen!

Gruß Britta

PS. Ist/sind "außergewöhnliche Persönlichkeiten" ein Synonym für "schwierige Urlauber"?


----------



## mtbjahn (26. September 2008)

Kommt heute jemand zur Freitagsrunde um 18:15 Uhr an die Tourist-Info? Ich würde eventuell ein bis zwei Stunden mitradeln.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (26. September 2008)

1-2 Stunden wäre ok. Bin dann 18:15 dort


----------



## alböhi (27. September 2008)

hallo mark: vorletzte oktoberwoche ist o.k.

sonst noch wer?

flug müsst ihr selber nachen. um transfair  und unterkunft kuemmer ich mich


----------



## mtbjahn (28. September 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

dann hoff´ ich mal, daß ich den Urlaub genehmigt bekomm´. Kannst Du mal etwas zur Unterkunft und zu den MTBs, die Ihr verleiht, sagen (Hersteller, Modell, Preis pro Tag...)?

anderes Thema:
An den (mir) unbekannten Erbauer des kleinen Kickers auf dem Trail hinter der Sophienpflege: Vielen Dank!
Es gibt jetzt übrigens auch einen im oberen Teil des Trails von Einsiedel nach K´furt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. September 2008)

[email protected]: ich mach hier keine schleichwerbung. 

dein eigenes rad ist die beste wahl, die trails hier sind nicht ohne.

lg andreas

ps.: du hast post.


----------



## TschoX (29. September 2008)

tach,
ich fahr recht gern trails -wer nich! -, aber bin sehr unbegabt, die dinger überhaupt zu finden! den jägerweg auf dem rossberg kenn ich mittlerweile, ansonsten weis ich nicht mehr, wie ich zu den anderen - leider recht kurzen - trails, die ich bisher eher zufällig gefunden hab, wieder komm...
oder ich hab dürftige tipps bekommen, bei denen ich dann immer erst das ende des trails gefunden hab, aber kein weg hin ...

isses möglich, dass man iwie ne karte/oder ne sammlung anfertigen könnt, in der dann die meisten trails in der umgebung (schönbuch, rammert, alb)
drin sind? - oder gibts sowas schon??


----------



## aka (29. September 2008)

TschoX schrieb:


> ... ansonsten weis ich nicht mehr, wie ich zu den anderen - leider recht kurzen - trails, die ich bisher eher zufällig gefunden hab, wieder komm...


Hast du's schon mal mit sowas probiert:






 oder


----------



## TschoX (29. September 2008)

probiert jop, aber dann kam ich meist auch immer am ende an^^...

nochmal zu klarheit: die schwarzen wege sind die die ich such?!?


----------



## Bube (30. September 2008)

Come out and play...


U.U. zeigt Loretto dir Freitags ab 18:15 Uhr  den Unterschied.
Zwischen schwarz und schwarz mit Löchern  

Und in der Gruppe ist sowieso geiler 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Oktober 2008)

@Christoph und Konsorten:
Aus gegebenem Anlaß könnte man die Freitagsveranstaltung doch diese Woche ein bis zwei Stunden früher beginnen, oder? Ich zumindest fahr´ doch lieber bei Tageslicht statt Sigmalicht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mark,

ich kann morgen wie angekündigt sowieso nicht. Mir ist es also wurscht!


----------



## toddel1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallole Kinner´s,

bin wieder zurück aus "Südtirol". War aber ein (Regen-) Reinfall,also nix mit FR-Tour weils halt nur geregnet hatte und auf 1.400m schon Schnee reinkam. Ich entschloss mich einfach weiter an den Gardasee zu fahren.
War`n super Gelände, 1.Tag Ponale hoch und als Nightride den 430 mit Fenix-Beleuchtung (sentiero per alpini esperti !!!) abgeritten, 2. Tag Ponale hoch und den 111 runter (jaaaaaaaa, das ist der Dalco - und wer den Dalco ritt.....), 3. Tag komplett den Altissimo hoch und die 651, 6b, 4b runter, 4. Tag den Tremalzo auf Asphalt (öde) hoch und auf Schotter runter (geile Drifts!!!). Und dann hatte ich mir im untersten Tremalzo an so ner Alm beim einzigen Abgang das Knieinnenband angerissen und hatte noch 20km zu fahren.

Jetzt falle ich erstmal für ne Weile aus und Christof hat immer noch nicht den Ersatzschlauch von mir zurück (peinlich!).
Wünsch Euch Happy Trails und schöne Herbstausfahrten, ---- sobald ich wieder darf bin ich dabei!!!!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jürgen,

bei deinen Bildern und der Risikobereitschaft
(Gardaseenightride) war das mit den Bändern nur
ne Frage der Zeit und du kannst
von Glück sagen, daß bei den anderen Aktionen nicht mehr 
passiert ist 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (6. Oktober 2008)

Mönsch Jürgen,

Du machst Sachen!
...euch Kerls sollt man nirgends allein hinlassen

Wünsch dir gute Besserung!

Gruß Britta


----------



## britta-ox (7. Oktober 2008)

nochmal ich:

*Die Anmeldung für den WP ist offen !!!*

Wie siehts aus?
Sind die Meschuggen Icerider erneut im Rennen?
Und sind alle wieder dabei?


Also ich würd gern wieder!!!!


Gruß Britta


----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> nochmal ich:
> 
> *Die Anmeldung für den WP ist offen !!!*
> 
> ...



Ups, die haben ja bald aufgemacht. Ich haette schon Lust auf WP 
Lass' uns doch unseren WP Thread re-aktivieren...


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Meschuggen !

Es hat mir im Meschuggen-Team 2007/2008 super gefallen.

Den Sommer über habe ich viel mit der Dienstagsgruppe 
bzw. Freitagsgruppe erlebt.
Ich möchte die Gruppe zum Fahren motivieren und 
werde diesen Winter mit meinen Kollegen ein Team eröffnen.

Hoffe, daß dies Euch trotzdem zum Fahren animiert. 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## loretto6 (10. Oktober 2008)

Kommt ihr Buben denn Freitags dann noch zur Konkurrenz nach Tübingen? Ich würde Euch und Eure Lampen echt vermissen!!!

Apropos Freitag: fährt heute jemand. Ich wäre um kurz nach 18:00 an der Tourist Info.


----------



## Bube (10. Oktober 2008)

Tübinge ist tot !
Es lebe Tübingen !


Gerne kommen wir nach TÜ.
Heute haben wir schon eine Tour geplant, ausserdem
kann ein Biker erst um 18 hr losmachen.

Ein andermal gerne 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (10. Oktober 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Apropos Freitag: fährt heute jemand. Ich wäre um kurz nach 18:00 an der Tourist Info.



Ja, wenn ich mich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit trennen kann. Frederick kommt vermutlich auch.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Oktober 2008)

@Christoph:
Bei mir wird´s heute wohl nicht klappen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (10. Oktober 2008)

Schönen Tag,

ich bin seit grad eben auch wieder im Lande. Hat wer Lust am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## alböhi (10. Oktober 2008)

hallo ihr lieben - auf team meschugge hab ich diesen winter auch lust.
momentan bin ich ganz gut in form.

@ka: brauchste noch nen wasserträger 

[email protected]: kital?

lg aus dem sonnigen süden


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]: Ja, hab´ ich!

@ndreas: Nee, danke, für `ne Kindertagesstätte bin ich dann doch schon zu alt!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (11. Oktober 2008)

Mark:
Ich helf morgen nem Freund beim Umzug und kann daher wohl erst wieder Abends die Nachrichten hier checken.
Aber da mir das ziemlich schnuppe ist wann und wo wir starten such dir was aus, und ich bin dann Sonntag da 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Oktober 2008)

Also gut, dann sag´ ich einfach mal *10:00 Uhr an der Tourist-Info*. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Du sonntags schon so früh auf den Beinen bzw. Rädern sein kannst! Die Strecke und die Dauer können wir dann ja spontan festlegen.
Natürlich würden wir uns freuen, wenn sich uns noch ein paar Leute anschließen würden, egal ob bekannte oder unbekannte Gesichter! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte schon Lust, wäre aber eher für 11:00. Morgens ist es noch recht feucht und kühl. Je später desto besser das Wetter.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Oktober 2008)

Also gut, aus Respekt vor Feuchtigkeit, Kälte und dem fortgeschrittenen Alter verlegen wir die Veranstaltung auf *11:00 Uhr*.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich freu mich, bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (12. Oktober 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Also gut, aus Respekt vor Feuchtigkeit, Kälte und dem fortgeschrittenen Alter verlegen wir die Veranstaltung auf *11:00 Uhr*.



Gute Entscheidung, bis nachher!!


----------



## loretto6 (13. Oktober 2008)

Schön war´s gestern, Jungs!!!

Ich bin übrigens direkt am Gartentor wieder umgedeht und noch mal mit meiner Frau und einem Freund losgefahren. Zur Abwechslung ging´s nach Hohenentringen. Diesmal waren aber drei Plätze frei!!


----------



## dermarco (14. Oktober 2008)

Jup, hat richtig Laune gemacht. Vor allem bei dem Königswetter..

Hat denn wer morgen auf Fahrtechniktraining Lust? Ich hätte sogar schon ab 13 Uhr Zeit, falls wir noch was bei Tageslicht starten wollen.

Bestes
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]:
Lust hätte ich dazu natürlich schon, aber zumindest vor 19:00 Uhr keine Zeit, und dann ist´s halt schon dunkel.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wüsst bloß nicht wo's beleuchtet ist..
Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2008)

i´m back in 15 days.

ich freu mich auf euch und die alb - auch wenn ich mich warm anziehn muss.

gruss andreas

ps.: wer hat lust auf ´ne sonntagsausfahrt am 2. november ( mit glühwein : )


----------



## Muesli-Punk (17. Oktober 2008)

Tach, 

hat wer heut Lust auf nen kleinen Nightride. Würde gegen 19.30 Uhr am Heuberger Tor starten. Oder bin ich der Einzige der ne Funzel hat?
Bald is eh rum!!

Hoffe auf Teilnahme!!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2008)

Wir vom Riedericher Kreisel hätten auch Lust auf ´nen
TÜ-Nightride heute.
Wir fahren um 17:30 in Riederich los und sind um
18:15 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke.

Kommt heut abend jemand von der alten TÜ-Truppe?

Hey @Müsliman: Wie wärs?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (17. Oktober 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Kommt heut abend jemand von der alten TÜ-Truppe?


Es ist das alte Leid - ich komme erst gegen halb sieben vom schaffen heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (17. Oktober 2008)

Gibts jemanden der heut Nachmittag im hellen ne Runde drehen will? So gegen 15-16 Uhr?


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2008)

--> kein TÜ-ler am Start ?


----------



## loretto6 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach Bube, es ist bei uns wie bei den zwei Königskindern. Aber ich feier heute abend den Geburtstag der Mutter meiner Kinder und fahr nicht. 
Vielleicht klappt´s aber noch irgendwann dieses Jahr


----------



## Muesli-Punk (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd wie erwähnt um 19.30Uhr am Heuberger Tor sein.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## dermarco (18. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat denn morgen auf ne Ausfahrt Lust?
Wetter scheint ja super zu werden.

Mark: Willst mir vielleicht mal den Steinbruch zeigen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Oktober 2008)

dermarco schrieb:


> Wer hat denn morgen auf ne Ausfahrt Lust?
> Wetter scheint ja super zu werden.
> 
> Mark: Willst mir vielleicht mal den Steinbruch zeigen?
> ...



Marco:
Würd´ ich sehr gerne, nur hab´ ich bereits Andreas versprochen, morgen und nächste Woche mit ihm zu fahren...etwas weiter im Süden. Falls ich nächsten Sonntag noch bzw. schon wieder Lust und Energie zum Radeln hab´, können wir das mit dem Steinbruch gerne machen.

Andreas:
Tut mir leid, aber Deine Protektorenjacke krieg´ ich wohl nicht mehr in meine Tasche rein. Drei Sätze Pedale, zwei Sätze Knie-Schienbeinschützer, ein Klappspaten...zusammen mit meinen Klamotten ist das schon schwer und sperrig genug.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (18. Oktober 2008)

Achja richtig, für dich gehts ja nach Malle.
Dann mögen die Trails mit euch sein.


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ein *Klappspaten*...


 ESK ?


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2008)

@4mate: in meinem alter brauchste den beim downkill ; )


[email protected]: ein satz pedale reicht. wenn die panzerjacke nicht in den koffer passt kannste 'se ja anziehen - die ist genauso wichtig wie mein klappspaten. 

fahrradklamotten gibts hier ganz günstig. bei 25 grad brauchste hier eh nich viel.

gruss andreas

ps.: i'm back in 12 days.


----------



## dermarco (18. Oktober 2008)

Vergiß nicht gutes Wetter mitzubringen. Die Schildbürger hatten da glaub ich nen ganz coolen Trick.


----------



## dermarco (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja gibts denn keinen den es bei dem Wetter nach draußen zieht?


----------



## dermarco (20. Oktober 2008)

Morgen vormittag jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Liebe Tuebinger,

wie schaut es denn diesen Freitag abend aus? Haette jemand Lust auf einen Schoenbuch Nightride?

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## loretto6 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir sieht´s schlecht aus. Ich hab einen Termin in Altensteig, der bis 18 Uhr geht. Da bin ich kaum rechtzeitig in Tübingen.


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht´s schlecht aus. Ich hab einen Termin in Altensteig, der bis 18 Uhr geht. Da bin ich kaum rechtzeitig in Tübingen.



Ja UM SO BESSER, dann kannst du ja um 18:30 in Nagold am Start sein


----------



## Muesli-Punk (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi Andi,

ich habe heut mit Markus geredet und wär bei einem Tübinger Nightride am Freitag auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!

Hoffentlich klappts!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann leider am Freitag net biken


----------



## krfrosch (22. Oktober 2008)

18:30h in Nagold/Vorstadtplatz müßte ich packen.
Früher geht's bei mir auch nicht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Muesli-Punk (22. Oktober 2008)

krfrosch schrieb:


> 18:30h in Nagold/Vorstadtplatz müßte ich packen.
> Früher geht's bei mir auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


 

Wollt ihr ne Nagolder Runde fahren oder kommt ihr rüber? Wird wohldoch wieder ne 140er Runde, wa!!!

Wer der Tübinger Gruppe kommt am Freitag mit auf den Nightride???

Gruß
Micha

P.S. Ich freu mich schon!!!


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2008)

Muesli-Punk schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> ich habe heut mit Markus geredet und wär bei einem Tübinger Nightride am Freitag auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ah, Muesli-Punk ist also Michael, das war mir bisher nicht klar 



krfrosch schrieb:


> 18:30h in Nagold/Vorstadtplatz müßte ich packen.
> Früher geht's bei mir auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus





Muesli-Punk schrieb:


> Wollt ihr ne Nagolder Runde fahren oder kommt ihr rüber? Wird wohldoch wieder ne 140er Runde, wa!!!
> 
> Wer der Tübinger Gruppe kommt am Freitag mit auf den Nightride???
> 
> ...



Hm, alles sehr verwirrend, Abfahrt 18:30 in Nagold wäre kurz nach acht in Tübingen, das ist fast schon ein wenig spät, oder? 
Obwohl, vielleicht wäre das ein Plan: Markus holt mich um 18:45 in Eselsbrunnen ab, dann langts uns auf ca. 19:45 nach Tübingen. Dort könnten wir uns treffen. Anschliessend fahrt durch den Schönbuch bis Herrenberg. Eventuell mit Einkehren im Schloßkeller auf ein alkfreies Hefe?
Aber 140 werd' ich garantiert nicht fahren - bin doch nicht verrückt!


----------



## Renè29 (23. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer Thread-übergreifenden Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5237621#post5237621


----------



## aka (24. Oktober 2008)

So, eine Nagolder Abordnung, also krfrosch und ich kommen dann heute abend nach Tuebingen. 
Schade, dass die Grafenberger anderweitig unterwegs sind, vielleicht demnaechst mal?

Wir wuerden so gegen 19:30, eventuell auch 19:40 in Tuebingen sein.

Wer kommt jetzt mit? Muesli-punk, wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## aka (24. Oktober 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt mit? Muesli-punk, wo sollen wir uns treffen?



So, die Liste wird laenger - am Start waeren
- Muesli-Punk
- krfrosch
- raceface2003
- meine Wenigkeit

Noch weitere aufzusammeln?


----------



## Muesli-Punk (25. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war gestern echt dufte. War zwar schweinekalt und als wir aus dem Umtrunklager raus sind ..brrr, naja ihr wisst jas selber. War 0:30 Uhr zuhause und habe mich dann unter den Geysir gestellt!
Hoffe das findet Nachahmungen!!! Komme auch gern mal nach Nagold.

Schönes WE und bis bald!

Micha


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Wer will denn heute oder morgen radeln gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

ich wo solls hingehen


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Kenn mich hier nicht so super aus. Kenn eigentlich nur den HW5 ab Schloß Hohenentringen. Wir können entweder das fahren, oder du kennst paar schicke Trails.
Wann willst starten?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

wo ist Schloß Hohenentringen bin in nagold


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Oh, das issen ordentliches Stück. Ich komm halt aus Tübingen.
Hier ist mal ein Link:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=schloß+hohenentringen&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=43.307813,78.134766&ie=UTF8&ll=48.553205,8.987503&spn=0.142033,0.305214&t=h&z=12&iwloc=addr


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei! kann allerdings erst ab 15:00 Uhr.
Wo treffen wir uns? 

Einkehren hoffentlich inklusive


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

das waldgebiet sieht gut aus gibts da ein paar nette wege tübingen ist nicht weit bin mobil nur im augenblick muß ich langsam machen hatte eine schwere angina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Da ihr beiden ja mit dem Auto zu kommen scheint können wir uns ja beim Schloß Hohenentringen treffen. Da kommt man mit dem Auto hin, ich hoffe bloß da gibts bei dem Wetter ausreichend Parkplätze 

Und gegen langsam machen hab ich auch nichts, fahr eh lieber langsam die Berge hoch.


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. Oktober 2008)

ok. wann?


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich müssts bis 15 Uhr zum Schloß schaffen. Wie schauts beim Catwiesel aus?


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. Oktober 2008)

mir reichts wohl auch. 
Telefonnummer hab ich Dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

der catwiesel würde gerne ich fahre jetzt mal nach altensteig und melde mich wieder

pc lasse ich laufen


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du es erst später schaffst, würds mich auch nicht stören bisschen später zu starten. Auf die halbe Stunde solls nicht ankommen.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]:
Falls Du morgen auch fahren willst, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Da sag ich jetzt schon 100%ig zu. Das Wetter muss man noch nutzen, da verkneif ich mir heut Abend lieber den Alkohol.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann schlag´ ich für morgen mal 11:00 Uhr an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen vor.

Für alle, die sich gefragt haben, für was man auf Mallorca einen Klappspaten braucht:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/136

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

also wetter warm im schatten kalt 15 uhr ist zu spöät besser wäre 12,30 uhr sonst wirds zu kalt 

im augenblick fühle ich mich gut mal sehen wie die nacht wird kann aber nicht stoff geben 

falls es nicht klappt ein andermal  sehr gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Au ja, langsam fahren. Fühle mich grad auch ziemlich platt..
Auf welche Uhrzeit habt ihr euch denn jetzt geeinigt? Werd da grad nicht ganz schlau draus.
Monsterlurchi hat eben auch noch gesagt er würde morgen gern nochmal mitfahren, hängt bei ihm aber von der Uhrzeit ab, wann wir starten. Wir können ja vll nochmal abwarten, ob er heute noch was vorschlägt.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. Oktober 2008)

dermarco schrieb:


> Au ja, langsam fahren. Fühle mich grad auch ziemlich platt..



da bin ich jetzt irgendwie erleichtert, bin echt auch fertig. die dusche war richtig wichtig. 
muss das gleich noch mit meiner frau besprechen.


----------



## dermarco (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grad auch ne halbe Stunde bei mindestens 50 Grad geduscht


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

morgen was macht ihr jetzt wie ist die lage


----------



## dermarco (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad mit dem Mark gesprochen und wir belassens jetzt bei 11 Uhr an der Tourist Info in Tübingen.
Jeder der kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

fahrt ihr an der Waldmeister Biergarten Cafe vorbei


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

bei der burkhardt mühle


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

dann werde ich mal loß fahren langsam ich parke immer bei der ami kasserne in vaihingen

für ein treffen zum kaffe heute mittag bei der burkhardts mühle wenn ich sie finde grins 01608964876


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Marco,

bin grad erst aus der Falle gekommen. Mir reichts logischerweise nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brunothebiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich bin ein französischer Student in Tübingen für ein Jahr (ich nehme Teil an ein Austauchprogramm d.h bis Ende Juli 09.) Ich treibe MTB seit zwölf Jahren und auf keinen Fall könnte ich hier ohne mein Fahrrad überleben 

Zum Glück wohnen meine Eltern in der Nähe von der deutschen Grenze (wo das Rad sich befindet). Deshalb habe die Möglichkeit, am Ende dieser Woche, mein liebes Rad nach Deutschland mitzubringen. Näturlich freue ich mich darauf... aber, ich kenne zurzeit niemand um die wunderschöne Wege des Gebiets zu entdecken. 

Voraussichtlich werde ich nur am Wochenende radfahren...

Vielen Dank für die jenigen die diesen Zettel bis zum Ende gelesen haben! (ich sollte meine deutsche Sprache noch viel verbessern).

Und selbstverständlich, noch vielen Dank für ihre Antwort


----------



## dermarco (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey Bruno,

dann werden wir uns wahrscheinlich kommendes Wochenende sehen 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## alböhi (28. Oktober 2008)

da bin ich doch auch gern dabei.

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (28. Oktober 2008)

Wann kommst du wieder?


----------



## alböhi (30. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]: morgen mittag.

wegen sonntag: ich werde mich erst mal aklimatisieren müssen.
bei null grad biken gehn kann ich mir momentan noch nicht vorstellen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Muesli-Punk (30. Oktober 2008)

In freudiger Erinnerung des letzwöchigen Nightrides. Wer ist morgen beim Eulen erschrecken mit dabei. 

Start ist 18:30 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke!

Müsli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2008)

Tour morgen?
Wer, wann, wo?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (1. November 2008)

Ich bin die letzten Tage schon erkältet. Ich würde wenn dann spontan dazu stoßen, wenns mir morgen wieder gut genug geht.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2008)

[email protected]:
Bist Du heute wieder fit? 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (2. November 2008)

Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich wollt mich nachher aber trotzdem mal aufs Rad schwingen und bissl Fahrtechnik üben. Falls du Lust hast können wir uns dazu gern treffen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2008)

Ja, können wir machen. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich nehm´ mal an, daß Du mit Deiner Erkältung nicht nach K´furt fahren willst, oder?
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## dermarco (2. November 2008)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen jetzt zu starten. Und mich würds auch nicht umbringen zum Skatepark in K'furt zu fahren. Haut mich zwar nicht vor Begeisterung aus den Socken dahin zu fahren, aber ich wüsst nicht wo man hier in Tübingen besser fahren könnte.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2008)

Dann treffen wir uns gegen 12:45 Uhr im Skatepark in K´furt, einverstanden?


----------



## dermarco (2. November 2008)

Ak, dann mach ich mich jetzt mal fertig und auf den Weg, sollt ich bis 12:45 schaffen.


----------



## dermarco (2. November 2008)

Mark:


> Ende der Saison 2008 / Wintersaison
> Die Bikepark Sommersaion endet am 02. November 2009. Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass damit die Bikesaison zuende ist. Auch während der Wintermonate wird der Bikepark Bad Wildbad abhängig von der Witterung teilweise geöffnet sein. Näheres dazu demnächst.



Wir können ja mal nächstes Wochenende schauen, wenn das Wetter wie dieses Wochenende ist könnts ja gut sein, dass die geöffnet haben.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2008)

Marco:
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich vermutlich nicht da, aber ein anderes Mal gerne!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. November 2008)

hab grad mein rad wieder zusammengeschraubt und spüre eine sehr starkes verlangen auf ´ne geländesession. 

wer hat gleich oder morgen lust und zeit - egal ob mit oder ohne spaten? 

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (5. November 2008)

Also ich möchte mal gesteigertes Interesse an einer größeren Alb Tour fürs Wochenende anmelden, selbstverständlich inkl. Kässpätzle einkehr. Ich bin zwar momentan noch nicht so richtig top fit, aber ich denke bis zum Wochenende sollts langen. Wir müssens ja mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht übertreiben.
Wie schauts mit unserem Reiseleiter dem gemeingefährlichem Alböhi aus?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## alböhi (5. November 2008)

ich gleiche dieses wo-ende meine defizite zum thema angeln aus.

aber für sonntag könnt ich mich ab mittag um 12.30 start in rt zum " betreutem verfahren " überreden lassen.

na dann ziehn wir uns halt warm an, denn wer langsam fährt friert mehr 

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (6. November 2008)

wer ist morgen ausser mir noch in tü  am start?

@ka: wie lange brennt meine lampe, wenn die akkus voll sind?

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (6. November 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ka: wie lange brennt meine lampe, wenn die akkus voll sind?



Bis der Akku leer ist?




Spass beiseite, woher soll ich das wissen? Ich haette gedacht, dass du das schon lange rausgefunden hast


----------



## loretto6 (7. November 2008)

Falls nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt, bin ich am Start. 
Wir können ja beide gleich lang fahren, meine Lampe geht auch bis der Akku leer ist!!


----------



## dermarco (7. November 2008)

@Andreas:
Sonntag hört sich gut an. Würd ich jetzt doch mal zusagen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## alböhi (8. November 2008)

treff sonntag 14 uhr in rt rückseite hbf:

gutenberg hoch - ehninger weide - wolfsfelsen 24 kehren runter - glems auf teer hoch zum rossfeld - olgafels 20 kehren runter - glemser stausee - maienwald - rt

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (9. November 2008)

Ich sag dann mal bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (9. November 2008)

freut mich


----------



## Pascal1981 (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand ne schöne Downhillstrecke im Kreis Tü/RT empfehlen.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. November 2008)

Hallo Pascal,

schau doch mal hier rein, vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359309

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (14. November 2008)

@MaxiNagl: Wie wär´s heute mit einer TÜ-Ausfahrt ?
 Treffpunkt 17:50 Uhr / Oferdinger Brücke, wie letzten Winter


Gruß

Micha

P.S.: Heute Nacht besser nicht die Turnschuhe zum Biken anziehen...


----------



## alböhi (14. November 2008)

sonntagsausfahrt: treff 13 uhr in urach am " haus auf der alb ".

tourvorschlag: übers kaltental zur burg hohenneuffen - albtraufweg bis buckelter kapf - dort die 62 kehren runter  - kirschenweg nach glems - maienwald - rt.

gruss andreas

anfahrtplan findet ihr hier: www.hausaufderalb.de


----------



## Brunothebiker (15. November 2008)

Hallo, gibt es eine Ausfahrt  Morgen in Tübingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (15. November 2008)

@Brunothebiker:
Komm doch einfach morgen mit nach Bad Urach! Wir können uns in Reutlingen treffen (so gegen 12:00 Uhr) und zusammen hinfahren!
Marco, fährst Du auch mit?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Brunothebiker (15. November 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Brunothebiker:
> Komm doch einfach morgen mit nach Bad Urach! Wir können uns in Reutlingen treffen (so gegen 12:00 Uhr) und zusammen hinfahren!
> Marco, fährst Du auch mit?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mark, vielen Dank für dein sympatisches Angebot . Es tut mir sehr Leid diesen Vorschlag abzulehnen, aber ich dachte dass der Treffpunkt sich am Neckarbrücke sich befand (wie vor ein oder zwei Wochen).

Ausserdem soll ich für den Nachmittagsanfang wieder zu Hause sein.(ich habe viele Arbeit zu behandeln ). So werde ich wahrscheinlich am Vormittag radfahren in der Umgebung von Tübingen.

Am nächsten Wochenende werde ich von Gästen aus Frankreich besucht und es wird wieder unmöglich mitzukommen.
Aber auf jeden Fall in zwei Wochen wenn ich die Einzelheiten des Treffpunktes usw ein bisschen früher kenne.

Noch ein Mal Danke für die Einladung  (und ich hoffe dass ich in ihrer Gruppe noch in zwei Wochen willkommen werde )


----------



## alböhi (16. November 2008)

wir können uns auch um 13.15 unten in urach an " der " eisdiele treffen.
da ich kein handy mit habe schau ich mittag noch mal hier rein.

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (16. November 2008)

@Mark:
Ich bin grad noch im Heimaturlaub im schönen Ruhrpott. Komm erst morgen Abend wieder nach Tübingen, muss wohl leider dein unmoralisches Angebot ausschlagen


----------



## mtbjahn (16. November 2008)

Andreas, ich bin entweder um 13:00 Uhr am "Haus auf der Alb" oder um 13:15 Uhr an "der" Eisdiele.

bis später,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (16. November 2008)

und für nachzügler dann über mark sein handy


----------



## alböhi (18. November 2008)

heute start 17 uhr in rt hbf rückseite: könnt ´ne längere runde auf´d alb werden - volle akkus sind angesagt.

open trails

gruss andreas


----------



## little (21. November 2008)

ich pfeif heute aufs wetter.
12:15h am Sportinstitut/Alberstr.
2h sollens werden.


----------



## Bube (21. November 2008)

Hallo @TÜ-Nightride-Treff,


Wenn wir nicht bis spätestens 18:20 Uhr an der Touri-Info erscheinen, 
kommen wir nicht mehr.
Oder soll  ich loretto anrufen ?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (21. November 2008)

Hey Bube gib doch Bescheid, falls ihr nicht kommt - wobei der Wetterbericht vielversprechend klingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (21. November 2008)

OKey, und wir werden die Räder
prüfen, damit diese deine Touren auch aushalten  


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (21. November 2008)

Hallo Loretto,

wir bleiben heute im Ermstal.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (23. November 2008)

neulich auf der insel:


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2008)

tübinger nightride start 18 uhr an der touriinfo

ich habe gehört, das diesen freitag besuch kommt - wer ist noch mit am start?

gruss andreas

ps.: an der beleuchtung solls nicht scheitern. wer braucht, kann die auf anfrage auch mal bei uns ausleihen.


----------



## loretto6 (26. November 2008)

Bisher hast Du doch immer nur entliehen

Start ist eigentlich auch erst um 18:15. Wer zu früh kommt, steht in der Regel nur rum und friert.


----------



## Brunothebiker (29. November 2008)

Hallo, wie geht es ihr? Ich möchte einfach wissen ob es eine Ausfahrt Morgen geben wird... (Vielleicht habe ich die Nachrichte die davon sprachen nicht gelesen^^).

Vielen Dank für ihre Antwort


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2008)

Brunothebiker schrieb:


> Hallo, wie geht es ihr? Ich möchte einfach wissen ob es eine Ausfahrt Morgen geben wird... (Vielleicht habe ich die Nachrichte die davon sprachen nicht gelesen^^).
> 
> Vielen Dank für ihre Antwort




hallo unbekannter weise,

hab schon gehört, das du neu bist hier im ländle. dein hochdeutsch  ist sogar schon besser, wie bei manch eingeborenen  

" der marco " hat genauso wie ich unter der woche tagsüber mal zeit für eine ausfahrt.

lass uns hier mal was " anzetteln ".

gruss andreas

ps.: 2574 hm gibt´s bei uns auch, wenn du willst


----------



## aka (4. Dezember 2008)

Kommt morgen jemand auf 18:15 zum Treff? Dann wuerde ich mich aufraffen und nach Tuebingen radln...
Allerdings wuerde ich eine Schoenbuchrunde bevorzugen und mich eventuell unterwegs ausklinken, zu mehr reicht meine Kondition nicht. 

P.S.: man koennte ja noch auf ein Getraenk in den Herrenberger Schlosskeller, ist ganz nett dort!


----------



## alböhi (4. Dezember 2008)

gute idee - bin dabei - incl. schlosskeller. soll ich dich zu hause abholen? dann haben wir genug zeit zum ratschen.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Dezember 2008)

das wort zum sonntag:

treff punkt12 uhr 15 in reutlingen am hbf rückseite zu einer traillastigen tour am albtrauf.

gruss andreas

entspannte 1100hm/50km ca. 4h fahrtzeit - hier das höhenprofil:  lichtenstein-stöfflesberg-breitenbach


----------



## alböhi (11. Dezember 2008)

snow-biken ?
ich such mir heut nachmittag ´ne schöne wiese am albtrauf um meine spuren im tiefschnee zu ziehen.

wenn wer mit will bitte melden.

gruss andreas

ps.: wegen mir auch abends mit beleuchtung


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2008)

^^dann vergiß deine Angora-Unterhose nicht


----------



## Muesli-Punk (11. Dezember 2008)

Tach,

ich wäre morgen beim Nightride ebenfalls zugegen. 18.15 Uhr an der Touri-Info?

Gruß
Micha

@Andreas: ma guckn wie deine Wilma funzt!!!


----------



## loretto6 (12. Dezember 2008)

18:15!!

Ich werd dasein - mal schauen, wo man fahren kann.


----------



## britta-ox (12. Dezember 2008)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Wenn ich mich mal wieder jünger fühl, komm ich auch mal wieder vorbei

Beneid euch schon ein wenig...ich radel grad die meiste Zeit allein durch die Gegend, aber bei max. 2h lohnt es sich nicht, was auszumachen

Grüße aus Ox
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (12. Dezember 2008)

@Tü-nightrider

Bin heute abend nicht mit dabei, da ich mich heute schon zwei Stunden auf der RT-Alb durch 25cm hohen Schnee gekämpft habe und meine Krankengymnastik/Orthopäde mir eigentlich von derartigen wilden Sachen abgeraten hat. Singletrails sind momentan unfahrbar, außer downhill/freeride. Sonstige Wege sind evtl. gebahnt und nass/matschig. Besser wär´s wenns gefroren ist. Ja, es hört sich wieder fürchterlich nach Weichei/Schönwetterbiker an.

Gruß
Jürgen

P.S.: Wie sieht´s mit ´ner schönen Winterausfahrt im großen Kreis aus???


----------



## Muesli-Punk (13. Dezember 2008)

Der gestrige Nightride war wie zu erwarten sehr schneelastig. Trotzdem ne tolle Sache. Hab mal 2 Bilderchen eingestellt.

Bis demnächst, hoffentlich

Gruß
Micha


----------



## aka (13. Dezember 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @Tü-nightrider
> 
> Bin heute abend nicht mit dabei, da ich mich heute schon zwei Stunden auf der RT-Alb durch 25cm hohen Schnee gekämpft habe und meine Krankengymnastik/Orthopäde mir eigentlich von derartigen wilden Sachen abgeraten hat. Singletrails sind momentan unfahrbar, außer downhill/freeride. Sonstige Wege sind evtl. gebahnt und nass/matschig. Besser wär´s wenns gefroren ist. Ja, es hört sich wieder fürchterlich nach Weichei/Schönwetterbiker an.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

gefroren waren die Wege gestern abend - anfangs weniger, später mehr 
Mit der Zeit wurde das Rad zum Singlespeeder, was Bergauf zur Wurmlinger Kapelle anstrengend war!
Jahresabschlußausfahrt ist für den 30.12. geplant - liest du persönliche Nachrichten?

@Müslipunk: die Bilder sind doch gar nicht schlecht!

Gruß,
 Andreas.


----------



## alböhi (13. Dezember 2008)

aka schrieb:


> ............Jahresabschlußausfahrt ist für den 30.12. geplant............
> 
> Gruß,
> Andreas.




  das ist ein dienstag - da könnt ich auch bei tageslicht los


----------



## loretto6 (19. Dezember 2008)

Kann heute abend leider nicht. Aber ist eh Scheißwetter!!!


----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Kann heute abend leider nicht. Aber ist eh Scheißwetter!!!



Dito. Sitze ausserdem noch im Buero.


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust auf:

a: eine Tour im Schönbuch?
b: eine Tour auf der Alb (vielleicht von/mit/bei den Nürtingern?)?
c: eine Fahrtechnik-Einheit in K´furt?
d: eine Tour auf der Straße (wo auch immer)?

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Es ist natürlich JEDE(R) herzlich eingeladen. Wer mehrere Räder hat, sollte aber seinen Freerider vielleicht lieber zuhause lassen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust auf:
> 
> a: eine Tour im Schönbuch?
> b: eine Tour auf der Alb (vielleicht von/mit/bei den Nürtingern?)?
> ...



Antwort bä oder dä,wie Dolly Buster sagen würde


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2008)

@Oli:
Variante b könnt´ morgen tatsächlich ziemlich "bäh" werden. Vielleicht wär´ daher eine Tour auf der Straße ausnahmsweise angebrachter.
Den Programmpunkt c kann ich ja vielleicht zusätzlich vor, nach oder während der Straßentour durchführen.
Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Oli:
> Variante b könnt´ morgen tatsächlich ziemlich "bäh" werden. Vielleicht wär´ daher eine Tour auf der Straße ausnahmsweise angebrachter.
> Den Programmpunkt c kann ich ja vielleicht zusätzlich vor, nach oder während der Straßentour durchführen.
> Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einer Mischung aus "b" und "d",mit einer Portion "c" zwischendrin?
Nur Straße ist mir eigentlich zu fad,auch wenn es dann etwas "bäh"werden sollte.
Ich würde mit dem Zug nach RT kommen.

Gegen 12.15 an der Bahnhofsrückseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2008)

O.k., dann nochmal für alle:
*Morgen, Sonntag, 20. Dezember, 12:15 Uhr, Rückseite Hauptbahnhof Reutlingen* (Rückseite = Mediamarktseite)
Dann müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen, ob wir auf die Alb oder in den Schönbuch fahren. Das können wir aber auch noch spontan am Treffpunkt entscheiden.
Bis morgen!

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Wie wär´s eigentlich, wenn sich mal wieder ein paar der Kandidaten aufraffen würden, die man schon seit über einem halben Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesehen hat? Ich denk´ da zum Beispiel an RT-Adrian oder Herrn Pikehunter.


----------



## schalthebel (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mark,
ja tatsächlich, ich mal wieder im Forum! Will mal wieder Radfahren!
Ordentlich mit Antibiotika und Kortison gedopt werde ich dir morgen mal zeigen, wie man fantastisch den Anschluß verlieren kann. 
Tour im Schönbuch käme mir ganz gut entgegen, da hätte ich es dann nicht so weit zurück zu meinem Sofa! Komme aber sonst auch gerne nach RT.
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2008)

Daß ich das noch erleben darf: Frederick schreibt etwas in diesem Forum! Dieser Tag wird in die Geschichte eingehen!
Wenn Du willst (und Oli nichts dagegen hat), könnten wir Dich ja gegen 12:45 Uhr in K´furt treffen und dann gemeinsam in den Schönbuch fahren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## schalthebel (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin Mark,
ja, schreiben habe ich noch nicht ganz verlernt. Wenn KFurt auf eurem Weg liegt wäre das doch eine ganz gute Lösung, oder?
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Dezember 2008)

Kein Thema!
wenn die Tour auch in K´furt endet,kann ich mir das Geld sparen und durchs Neckartal heimrollen.
Die Bahn hat schon wieder aufgeschlagen

@Frederick:
Ist echt schon ein paar Tage her.Freut mich,dich mal wieder zu sehen!


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Dezember 2008)

Gut, dann machen wir´s so!

@Frederick und andere Tübinger:
Wir treffen uns dann an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt gegen 12:45 Uhr.

@Oli:
Wir können die Tour auch gerne in K´furt beenden.

Bis später,

Mark


----------



## schalthebel (21. Dezember 2008)

alles klar, dann bis später.
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mark ,
hab gerade gelesen das für heute eine tour geplant ist .
Kann leider nicht mitkommen , auch an der Jahresabsschlußtour hab ich mal wieder keinen Babysitter , dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin 
Habe meistens nur 2 bis 3 Stunden Zeit biken zu gehen und somit ist es Zeitlich meistens zu eng mich Euch anzuschließen . Fahre daher meistens kurzfristig allein durch die Wälder -was auf Dauer aber nicht wirklich Spaß macht .Ich habe mir aber fest vorgenommen nächstes Jahr wieder öfters mit Euch auf tour zu gehen.
Wünsch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest , besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch....!!!
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Dezember 2008)

Das Ergebnis der gestrigen Tour:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245944

...aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der gestrigen Tour:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245944
> 
> ...



Du hast den Reißnagel vergessen.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich wußte, daß der Kommentar kommt!
Den hab´ ich schon rausgezogen, ist aber fototechnisch auch eher uninteressant.

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Kannst Du mal ein Foto vom Tretlagerbereich Deines Rockriders in Dein Fotoalbum reinstellen? Ich würd´ mir gerne den technischen Aufbau Deiner Hinterradfederung nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2008)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich wußte, daß der Kommentar kommt!
> Den hab´ ich schon rausgezogen, ist aber fototechnisch auch eher uninteressant.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Fotos sind drin.


----------



## britta-ox (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch euch allen schöne Feiertage mit euren Lieben. 

Ich hoffe, euch gesund und munter im Neuen Jahr wiederzusehen und freu mich schon auf ein paar schöne Touren mit euch!

Bis dann!

Lieber Gruß aus Ox
Britta

PS. meine bis zum 30....is ja schon bald ^^freu^^


----------



## alböhi (24. Dezember 2008)

ich schliesse mich meiner vorrednerin an 

gruss andreas

ps.: wer fährt morgen mittag ( sonnenschein ist garantiert ) mit auf die alb?


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mitfahren. Aber leider fehlt mir noch die Kondition für sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (25. Dezember 2008)

@ kai:

KaiKaisen
              Mitglied    

                  Registriert seit: Dec 2008
                 Ort: Reutlingen
                                                   Bike: Bis jetzt keins 

na dann herzlich willkommen im forum.

wenn du schon kein bike hast können wir auch nodic walking machen - ich bin flexibel - ist auch altersgemäss der richtige sport für mich 

treff is dann gleich am betreuten wohnen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Dezember 2008)

@alböhig

Der Weihnachtsmann war fleisig

KaiKaisen 
Mitglied 

Registriert seit: Dec 2008
Ort: Reutlingen
Bike: Müsing Offroad Lite 2


----------



## alböhi (26. Dezember 2008)

freitag is - jemand am start?

gruss andreas


----------



## dermarco (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallösche,

ich wollte auch nochmal frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben wünschen.
Sind echt einige spitzen Touren dieses Jahr zusammen gekommen, hoffe das geht nächstes Jahr genauso weiter. Ich bin ab dem 10. Januar wieder in BW, dann sehen wir uns hoffentlich auch wieder mal im Dreck.

Guten Rutsch
Marco


----------



## alböhi (28. Dezember 2008)

will heut noch wer mit? so ca um eins?

gruss andreas


und tschüss


----------



## Raze (28. Dezember 2008)

zu spät...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## alböhi (31. Dezember 2008)

neujahrsspringen

fahrtechniktraining - morgen nachmittag - wer hat lust?

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich natürlich!
Wann und wo?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (31. Dezember 2008)

habe gerade den post betreff Neujahresspringen gelesen.
Hätte morgen Zeit und Lust
Was haltet ihr davon das Neujahrsspringen mit einer kleinen Tour so vielleicht 2-Std. zu verbinden !?
.
 Würde also vorschlagen wir machen eine kleine tour incl. div " hot spots " für kurzweilige übungen :
Treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr an der Tankstelle in K"Furt falls das für euch ok ist .
Also dann bis morgen , freu mich 

Rutscht gut rüüüber !!
Gruß Alexander


----------



## schalthebel (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Alexander,

sitze hier gerade mit Mark rum und wir haben beschlossen, dass wir morgen (heute) um 13Uhr nach Kfurt kommen. Kater (und Miezen) lassen wir zu Hause!
Gruß Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (1. Januar 2009)

o.k. Treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr an der Tankstelle in K"Furt 

dann können wir die neckarbegleittrails rocken und auf der sophienhöhe a´bisserl üben. ach ja, am epple muss noch ein kicker gebaut werden, damit wir über den bach kommen. das brett ist weg.

bis später gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. Januar 2009)

guten morgen zusammen ,

war gerade eben vor der Haustüre .also bei uns ist es Spiegelglatt .
Hoffe das das noch ein wenig antaut weil im Augenblick komme ich mit dem bike nicht mal vom Haus weg.....!!!
Werde die Lage in einer Stunde nochmal prüfen und gebe Bescheid ob das bei mir was wird . Was denkt ihr sollen wir es wagen 
Lust hab Ich auf jeden Fall

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. Januar 2009)

Also gut bis gleich.........................!!!

Alexander


----------



## beat (2. Januar 2009)

Servus Jungs und auch Gutes Neues noch Euch allen! 

Wollte mich nur wegen meiner Samstagabend-Ausfahrt am kommenden WE in Geislingen melden und bei Euch fragen, ob jemand Lust hat mitzukommen?


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2009)

tübinger nightride: wer ist heute mit am start?
für neueinsteiger kann ich eine zweite lampe mitbringen.

gruss andreas

@ ulli: danke für die einladung. wo gibt´s weitere infos zu deiner tour?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Uli,

ich würd´ sehr gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren, bin aber kein großer Fan von Night Rides. Daher fahr´ ich an den Wochenenden lieber bei Tag.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2009)

wer rastet, der rostet - und wird von schlangen gebissen 

dies zum thema: neujahrsspringen


----------



## beat (2. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> tübinger nightride: wer ist heute mit am start?
> für neueinsteiger kann ich eine zweite lampe mitbringen.
> 
> gruss andreas
> ...



Siehe Mittwochsfahrer-Thread!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2009)

Auch an euch:
Wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour?

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Januar 2009)

Hey, was versteht ihr unter einer Tour? Bzw. wie ist da das Niveau.
Möchte da nicht das alle immer auf mich warten müssen...

Euch noch ein frohes Neues.
 - Kai


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2009)

heute abend mit beleuchtung - max zwei stunden - einfach - schönbuch.


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Januar 2009)

Hört sich interessant an. Müßte dann daber auf dein Angebot mit der Lampe zurück kommen...

Aber wenn ich dem Wetterbericht glauben kann dann wird es heute


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hey, was versteht ihr unter einer Tour? Bzw. wie ist da das Niveau.
> Möchte da nicht das alle immer auf mich warten müssen...
> 
> Euch noch ein frohes Neues.
> - Kai



Bei den derzeitigenTemperaturen max.40-45 Km,ca.800-1000Hm.


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Januar 2009)

Das wäre für mich schon eine ganz schön lange Strecke für 2 Stunden...


----------



## loretto6 (2. Januar 2009)

Zwei Stunden Schönbuch hört sich gut an. Bin heute abend am Start!!

@Oli, wo möchtest Du denn am Sonntag fahren. Habe Zeit, aber kein Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (2. Januar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Oli, wo möchtest Du denn am Sonntag fahren. Habe Zeit, aber kein Auto.


Ich hätt mal wieder Lust auf Urach, Liechtenstein, Glemser Stausee...die Ecke.
Kommt ihr da auch mal wieder hin?

Sonntag sieht bei mir auch gut aus


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal wieder Lust auf Urach, Liechtenstein, Glemser Stausee...die Ecke.
> Kommt ihr da auch mal wieder hin?
> 
> Sonntag sieht bei mir auch gut aus



Da bräuchten wir aber einen Guide... Freiwillige vor!!

@Kai:
Wieso zwei Stunden? Die Schönbuchrunde  vom alböhi heute Abend geht zwei Stunden,aber am Sonntag werden wir deutlich länger unterwegs sein.


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2009)

hmmmm ..... mit euch, dann auch noch am heiligen sonntag ...... auf der uracher alb .......... womöglich noch auf trails?

na gut - aber erst nach 12 und nur mit cappuchinostopp 

die tübinger seh ich ja nachher - die 2. lampe steck ich mal in den rucksack.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Januar 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich schon eine ganz schön lange Strecke für 2 Stunden...



Hallo Kai,

unser Tempo ist wirklich nicht besonders hoch. Außerdem machen wir alle 30-40 Minuten ein paar Minuten Pause. Wenn Du mehrmals in der Woche irgendeine Ausdauer-Sportart betreibst, kannst Du locker mithalten. Wenn nicht, wird´s vielleicht ein bisschen anstrengend, Du wirst es aber trotzdem schaffen. 
Wie ich an dieser Stelle schon öfter erwähnt hab´: Wir fahren miteinander, nicht gegeneinander und wir lassen niemanden alleine im Wald zurück.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> hmmmm ..... mit euch, dann auch noch am heiligen sonntag ...... auf der uracher alb .......... womöglich noch auf trails?
> 
> na gut - aber erst nach 12 und nur mit cappuchinostopp
> 
> ...


Find ich fast ein bisschen spät,
da lohnt sich für die Britta(und den Hebbe?) die lange Anfahrt nicht.

*Vorschlag: 11.15 Uhr Reutlingen Bahnhofsrückseite*,
das reicht für eine ordentliche Runde incl.Kaffeepause(n)!

@Christoph:
Das müsste auch ohne Auto machbar sein,oder?

Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (2. Januar 2009)

11:15 ist eine gute Zeit!!

Und für die Fahrt nach RT würde ich nie das Auto nehmen


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Januar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> unser Tempo ist wirklich nicht besonders hoch. Außerdem machen wir alle 30-40 Minuten ein paar Minuten Pause. Wenn Du mehrmals in der Woche irgendeine Ausdauer-Sportart betreibst, kannst Du locker mithalten. Wenn nicht, wird´s vielleicht ein bisschen anstrengend, Du wirst es aber trotzdem schaffen.
> Wie ich an dieser Stelle schon öfter erwähnt hab´: Wir fahren miteinander, nicht gegeneinander und wir lassen niemanden alleine im Wald zurück.
> ...


 
Ok überzeugt. Komm grad ausm Fahrradladen mitm Helm.
Wann gehts heute abend dann los. Und wo trifft man sich`?


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2009)

heute um 18:15 touristinfo in tü an der neckarbrücke

das bild zum sonntag - die kml zum download: www.alboehi.de/licht-stoeffles.kml


----------



## britta-ox (2. Januar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> 11:15 ist eine gute Zeit!!
> 
> Und für die Fahrt nach RT würde ich nie das Auto nehmen


Bei der Startzeit kann ja selbst ich noch mit dem Rad anreisen...

Bin dabei und werd DJT auch noch fragen, ob er mitkommt.

Gruß Britta


----------



## DJT (3. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ... und werd DJT auch noch fragen, ob er mitkommt.



Servus Jungs!
Ich würd morgen schon gern mitkommen, aber das haut bei mir leider Zeitmäßig nicht hin 
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß!

Viele Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald
Hebbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (3. Januar 2009)

macht nix - hebbe - sieh das mal so:

erst mal mitten in der nacht aufstehn um dann pünktlich um 11 uhr 15 am treff zu erscheinen. dann wirds morgen sowieso wieder ätzend sonnig und warm.
ganz schlimm wird es immer oben auf dem burgenweg: trockener, nackter,  griffiger fels. ein unendlich weiter ausblick vom gießstein nach rt bis über stuttgart hinaus. die ganze zeit leute um dich rum, die wenn sie keine ohren hätten im kreis grinsen täten. zum abschluss dann noch dieser s.... flowige trail direkt am breitenbach entlang bis nach hause. und das schlimmste ist ja wohl doch der senile guide, der jeden tag neue wege findet.


na - ich glaub ich überlegs mir auch noch mal 

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (3. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> macht nix - hebbe - sieh das mal so:
> 
> erst mal mitten in der nacht aufstehn um dann pünktlich um 11 uhr 15 am treff zu erscheinen. dann wirds morgen sowieso wieder ätzend sonnig und warm.
> ganz schlimm wird es immer oben auf dem burgenweg: trockener, nackter, griffiger fels. ein unendlich weiter ausblick vom gießstein nach rt bis über stuttgart hinaus. die ganze zeit leute um dich rum, die wenn sie keine ohren hätten im kreis grinsen täten. zum abschluss dann noch dieser s.... flowige trail direkt am breitenbach entlang bis nach hause. und das schlimmste ist ja wohl doch der senile guide, der jeden tag neue wege findet.
> ...


wie konntest du den Cappuchino vergessen?^^

freu ich mich was auf morgen 

Gruß aus Ox
Britta


----------



## DJT (3. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ganz schlimm wird es immer oben auf dem burgenweg: trockener, nackter,  griffiger fels. ein unendlich weiter ausblick vom gießstein nach rt bis über stuttgart hinaus. die ganze zeit leute um dich rum, die wenn sie keine ohren hätten im kreis grinsen täten. zum abschluss dann noch dieser s.... flowige trail direkt am breitenbach entlang bis nach hause. und das schlimmste ist ja wohl doch der senile guide, der jeden tag neue wege findet.



 Ui
Dann sprech ich jetz mal eine Drohung aus in Form von:
"Ich komm dafür ein anderes mal" 

Viel Spaß allen!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Januar 2009)

@Hebbe :
Schade!!

@all :
Schaut mal bei Wetter.com auf die Vorhersage.
Wenn wir Glück haben,können wir zum Schluß der Tour einen Schneemann bauen!

Bis morgen
Oli


----------



## c_sickinger (3. Januar 2009)

Falls das noch einer liest: Ich werd' versuchen spontan morgen dazuzustoßen: 11:15 Rückseite Bhf in Reutlingen, so viel hab' ich verstanden ;-)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Januar 2009)

c_sickinger schrieb:


> Falls das noch einer liest: Ich werd' versuchen spontan morgen dazuzustoßen: 11:15 Rückseite Bhf in Reutlingen, so viel hab' ich verstanden ;-)


Was heißt versuchen,wird es dir von der Zeit zu knapp?
Wenn wir sicher wissen das du kommst,warten wir natürlich auch ein paar Minuten!

Gruß Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Januar 2009)

bin auch dabei  ,  bis morgen......!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## britta-ox (4. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> erst mal mitten in der nacht aufstehn um dann pünktlich um 11 uhr 15 am treff zu erscheinen. dann wirds morgen sowieso wieder ätzend sonnig und warm.
> ganz schlimm wird es immer oben auf dem burgenweg: trockener, nackter, griffiger fels. ein unendlich weiter ausblick vom gießstein nach rt bis über stuttgart hinaus. die ganze zeit leute um dich rum, die wenn sie keine ohren hätten im kreis grinsen täten. zum abschluss dann noch dieser s.... flowige trail direkt am breitenbach entlang bis nach hause. und das schlimmste ist ja wohl doch der senile guide, der jeden tag neue wege findet.


Hat alles zugetroffen und wir bekamen sogar noch mehr für unser Geld:
paar Runden im Kreis, spannende Abfahrten auf Eis, gutgelaunte, nette Leut, permanente Unterhaltung, lockeres Tempo, ein neues Fahrrad([email protected]) und lecker Capucchino

Danke @Andreas fürs guiden, und @ll für den saunetten Tag. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch!


bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder!

Grüße aus Ox
Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Januar 2009)

Wie jetzt, Frederick verkauft sein Canyondale und fährt dann in Zukunft Canyon ohne Dale, oder was? Dann machen wir am Besten `ne Sammelbestellung, vielleicht gibt´s dann Mengenrabatt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich nehm dann das Lux MR 9.0 LTD in schwarz. Wenn der Rabatt das Teil auf unter 2000 drückt bin ich dabei 

Axel


----------



## britta-ox (5. Januar 2009)

Ups, da habt ihr wohl falsche Rückschlüsse gezogen...

Das mit dem Fredericks Canondale war nur ein one-day-stand.
Er hats mir ne Zeit lang überlassen, weil er meins mal richtig einstellen wollt, dann hab ichs nicht mehr hergegeben...
Für mich wars ne interessante Erfahrung, weil ich spürbar besser drauf gesessen bin und wegen meinem Rücken über kurz oder lang an was neues denken muss. Außerdem hat man das Kilo weniger deutlich gespürt.

Ich träum von nem Canyon AMS. Ein Bikehändler aus Burgrieden, mit dem ich schon öfters im Allgäu und auf Rennen unterwegs war, macht auch super Preise. wenn jemand ernsthaft an nem bestimmten Rad Interesse hat, kann ich auch gern mal bei ihm nachfragen.

Gruß Britta


----------



## DJT (5. Januar 2009)

Schade, ich wär schon gern dabeigewesen 
War Rene diesesmal dabei, oder war's wieder zu kalt? 



britta-ox schrieb:


> Er hats mir ne Zeit lang überlassen, weil er meins mal richtig einstellen wollt, dann hab ichs nicht mehr hergegeben...
> Gruß Britta



Dann hat mir die Arbeit schon jemand abgenommen, hihi 
Wenn's jetzt so tut wie's soll dann können wir dieses Jahr ja noch "schlimmere Sachen" fahren Britta  

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## bucki08 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite aus her nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank, dass ihr mich gestern mit aufgenommen habt. War ne sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten. Bin gerne wieder dabei.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Renè29 (5. Januar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> War Rene diesesmal dabei, oder war's wieder zu kalt?


Ja ich war dabei.


----------



## alböhi (5. Januar 2009)

pistensäue gesucht!

wer hat lust morgen nachmittag ein paar frisch verschneite wiesen mit den stollenreifen zu beackern?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (5. Januar 2009)

*Hallo @ all !*

Wollte mich endlich auch mal wieder melden! 

War zu meiner Schande jetzt seit August MTB-abstinent - aber nun, Prüfungen sind alle rum, Kondition ist bei 0% - also endlich ab auf's geliebte Bike!

Allein komm ich bei dem Wetter grad gar nicht erst raus...deswegen Andreas - ich bin morgen dabei! Und ich hoffe, auch wieder künftig viel mehr Zeit mit'm Bike & euch zu verbringen.

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2009)

genau - rocken bis der arzt kommt - ich hol dich um 14 uhr ab, herr nachbar.


----------



## Adrian RT (6. Januar 2009)

bis dann


----------



## Adrian RT (6. Januar 2009)

War ne nette kleine Runde - gut, dass ich heute die Spike Reifen drauf hatte - wie auf Schienen! 

Andreas und ich haben mal überlegt, eventuell die nächsten Wochen kleine Nighrides (1-2h) wochentags am Abend zwischen 19.00-22.00 Uhr zu starten. Von Reutlingen z.B in den Maienwald (Metzinger-Wald-Achalm) oder Richtung Markwasen (Breitenbachquelle).

Hauptsache Lämpchen und 1-2h Spass haben. 


Wär hätte den Interesse diesen Donnerstag um 19.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt z.B Hardys oder wo auch immer...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Andreas und ich haben mal überlegt, eventuell die nächsten Wochen kleine Nighrides (1-2h) wochentags am Abend zwischen 19.00-22.00 Uhr zu starten. Von Reutlingen z.B in den Maienwald (Metzinger-Wald-Achalm) oder Richtung Markwasen (Breitenbachquelle).
> 
> Hauptsache Lämpchen und 1-2h Spass haben.
> 
> ...


Hallo Adrian ,

kleine Nightrides unter der Woche klingt verlockend . Bin  auf jeden Fall dabei . Licht sollte für ca 2-3 Stunden ausreichen . 
Treffpunkt :  Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr bei Hardy`s     geht klar

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Januar 2009)

Guter Plan!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## philsyncro (7. Januar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Adrian ,
> 
> kleine Nightrides unter der Woche klingt verlockend . Bin  auf jeden Fall dabei . Licht sollte für ca 2-3 Stunden ausreichen .
> Treffpunkt :  Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr bei Hardy`s     geht klar
> ...



Nice, ich schau mal dass ichs schaff...

Wie ist den so der konditionelle Querschnitt? 

Gruß phil


----------



## kopis (7. Januar 2009)

@Alex,

mal sehen ob ich mich am Donnerstag überreden kann...dann wäre ich auch mal wieder am Start

@phil,

ja supi wenn du auch kommen würdest

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Adrian RT (7. Januar 2009)

Ja super, dann erleuchten wir morgen mal das Dunkel.

Treffpunkt also Donnerstag 8. Jan. - 19.30 Uhr -vor Hardys Bike Shop. Ca. 1,5-2h...

Bis dann

Gruss

Adrian

@Phil: Über den konditioneller Querschnitt brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, zieh' ihn gerade auch runter  ist auch vollkommen egal


----------



## philsyncro (8. Januar 2009)

super! bis halb 8 dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (8. Januar 2009)

Für kurzentschlossene Hausmännner und Frauen, Mutterschützler, Freiberufler, Studies und wer sonst noch tagsüber Zeit hat:

Einladung zur sonnigen Nachmittagskaffeerunde auf´d Alb ab ca. 14 Uhr.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## alböhi (8. Januar 2009)

Meine Hausaufgaben zum Thema alter Tunnel nach Lichtenstein hab ich gemacht. Es ist definitiv der alte Eisenbahntunnel nach Kleinengstingen.

   Die *Zahnradbahn HonauLichtenstein* ist ein früherer Eisenbahn-Albaufstieg. Sie war ein Teilstück der regelspurigen Nebenstrecke ReutlingenMünsingenSchelklingen(Ulm) und verknüpfte die Echazbahn (ReutlingenHonau) mit der Schwäbische Albbahn (LichtensteinSchelklingen).

  02.06.1892   Eröffnung Strecke Reutlingen - Honau 
  01.10.1893   Eröffnung Strecke Honau - Kleinengstingen - Münsingen 
  01.08.1901   Eröffnung Strecke Münsingen - Schelklingen 
  07.09.1901   Eröffnung Strecke Hzl Kleinengstingen  Gammertingen

Der Betrieb der Zahnradbahn Honau - Kleinengstingen wurde am 28.7.1969 eingestellt und die Strecke abgebaut. Der Personenverkehr auf der Strecke Reutlingen (Süd) - Honau wurde am 1.6.1980 eingestellt, der Güterverkehr 1983. Danach wurde dieser Abschnitt abgebaut. Siehe auch www.geralds-bahnseiten.de 
Der Güterverkehr auf dem Teilstück Münsingen - Kleinengstingen wurde 1995 eingestellt.



wieder in Betrieb ist die 

*Schw. Alb Bahn  Radwandershuttle* http://www.schwaebische-alb-bahn.de/html/einsteigen_und_abdampfen.html

 
  weitere Infos und eine alte Postkarte: www.alboehi.de/Honau-Zahnradbahn-1905.jpg
*Freunde der Zahnradbahn Honau - Lichtenstein e.V.  *Homepage: http://www.zhl.de/


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Januar 2009)

@ Adrian und phil ,

schön war´s , kalt war´s  und Spaß hat´s gemacht............!!! 
sollten wir öfter machen 

und nochmal Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## loretto6 (9. Januar 2009)

Ist denn heute abend 18:15 jemand in Tübingen am Start für eine nicht zu lange Runde? Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2009)

@ christoph: ruf mich doch bitte an, bevor du alleine losfährst - ich hab ´nen termin im fishermanstore ( 07121 - 561874 ) und weiss nicht wann ich da raus komm.


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Januar 2009)

Bei mir kommts drauf an ob ich pünklich aus der Arbeit komm und mir einer ein Lichtlein leihen könnte...


----------



## loretto6 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab leider nur ein Lichtlein dabei - das andere ist gerade verliehen!


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2009)

[email protected]: meine sigma kannst in wannweil im anglerladen gegenüber vom rathaus abholen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Albrandbiker (9. Januar 2009)

_Meine Hausaufgaben zum Thema alter Tunnel nach Lichtenstein hab ich gemacht. Es ist definitiv der alte Eisenbahntunnel nach Kleinengstingen_.

Welchen Tunnel meinst Du denn da. Der einzige Tunnel in dieser Ecke liegt dort, wo früher in der letzten Kehre der Honauer Steige die Straße nach Genkingen wegging. Der war nie ein Eisenbahntunnel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2009)

Albrandbiker schrieb:


> _Meine Hausaufgaben zum Thema alter Tunnel nach Lichtenstein hab ich gemacht. Es ist definitiv der alte Eisenbahntunnel nach Kleinengstingen_.
> 
> Welchen Tunnel meinst Du denn da. Der einzige Tunnel in dieser Ecke liegt dort, wo früher in der letzten Kehre der Honauer Steige die Straße nach Genkingen wegging. Der war nie ein Eisenbahntunnel.



Sicher?
Es ist schon der Tunnel,der auf dem abgesperrten Weg ,der in der letzten Kehre weggeht,liegt.
Da liegen aber teilweise vergammelte Holzbohlen rum,die durchaus zu einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke passen könnten.


----------



## Albrandbiker (10. Januar 2009)

_


Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:



			Sicher?
Es ist schon der Tunnel,der auf dem abgesperrten Weg ,der in der letzten Kehre weggeht,liegt.
Da liegen aber teilweise vergammelte Holzbohlen rum,die durchaus zu einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke passen könnten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
100%. Dort ging die Straße nach Genkingen durch's Greuthau weg. Nie und nimmer war dort eine Bahnlinie. Die ging östlich der Steige als Zahnradbahn in gerader Linie von Honau bis zur Station Traifelberg.


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand lust auf eine Sonntagsausfahrt? 



@lbrandbiker: Gut, dann ist das wohl so wie du sagst.

Ich kann nur das weitergeben, was ich gesagt bekomme oder im Internet recherchiere, da ich " a´zuagreister " bin.

Komm doch einfach mal mit auf unsere Ausfahrten - als ortskundiger Local kannst du dich da gut einbringen. Wir sind immer Dankbar, wenn jemand zu markanten Orten in unserer Region etwas erzählen kann.


gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (10. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust auf eine Sonntagsausfahrt?
> 
> 
> gruss andreas



muß dieses Wochenende leider passen , mein Rad ist kaputt .
Aber  nächste Woche für einen Nightride ( Donnerstag  ? )
hab ich`s vorraussichtlich wieder .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (10. Januar 2009)

Zur Sonntagsausfahrt wär ich zu haben, wenns erst so um 14.00 Uhr los geht...

Wieder ein Nightride am Donnerstag: Bin ich auch dabei...können auch noch einen am Dienstag abend einschieben...wieder so jeweils gegen 19.30 Uhr?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2009)

@drian: Gut - morgen starten wir um 14 uhr bei dir.

@ll: weitere mitfahrer können wir unterwegs " einsammeln ".
.
Ich würde gern mal wieder über´s Roßfeld fahren und dann die Spitzkehrenabfahrt zum Calverbühl 



Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (10. Januar 2009)

Watt is eigentlich mit DH im Winter ?? Macht ihr da gar nix ??

Ooohhh, sorry falscher fred


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Januar 2009)

Andreas und Adrian:
Ich bin dann um 14:00 Uhr bei Euch.

Bis gleich!

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (12. Januar 2009)

Servus,

jemand Lust auf After-Work-Nightride am morgigen Dienstag ca. um 19.30 Uhr? Ca. 2h - Ziel diesmal: Breitenbachquelle

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## dermarco (12. Januar 2009)

Hallösche meine Lieben und ein besonderes Hallo an den Adrian, hört man auch mal wieder was von dir 

Morgen Abend hätte ich schon Lust, bloß müsste mir einer ein Lämpchen leihen. Bisher standen Nightrides ja bloß Freitags an, da konnt ich eh nicht, daher hab ich auch noch keine Funzel.
Sollte das morgen klappen kann ich dir auch mal meinen Daumen zeigen, der ist seit dem lustigen Sturz wo du den verarztet hast nämlich krumm 

Marco


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> jemand Lust auf After-Work-Nightride am morgigen Dienstag ca. um 19.30 Uhr? Ca. 2h - Ziel diesmal: Breitenbachquelle
> 
> ...



@ Adrian ,
mein Rad ist noch immer in er Werkstatt . Evtl. kann ich es morgen Abend abholen . Wenns klappt würde ich dir kurzfristig Bescheid geben per handy.
Ansonsten gerne am Donnerstag .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (12. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich doch auch dabei.

[email protected] : wenn´st lust hast kannst du gerne vorher zu mir kommen. Tee trinken, klönen und Lampe ausleihen.

Gruss Andreas

@drian: Stöffelberg rauf und Breitenbach runter?


----------



## dermarco (12. Januar 2009)

Andreas:
Das klingt nach nem spitzen Plan. Ich muss nur schauen wie ich das mit der Uni morgen deichsel, hab eigentlich bis 19 Uhr Uni. Aber das krieg ich schon hin. Ich ruf dich morgen vormittag/mittag einfach mal an wegen unserem Teekränzchen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Adrian RT (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo @Marco: Oh mist, naja das Tapen war ja auch nix  hmm, nächstes Mal das mobile Röntgengerät mitnehmen. Wir können auch erst um 20.00 Uhr starten, wenn das besser ist mit deiner Uni.

@Alex: Drücken dir alle "Daumen", dass es mit der Werkstatt noch reicht 

@Andreas:OK, Stöffelberg ist das hohe Ziel!


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. Januar 2009)

ich würde evtl. auch mitfahren. Muss schauen wie ich mit Maloche fertig werde, da ich noch anreisen muss. 

Lampe hab ich ne LED Black von Sigma. Die sollte reichen, oder?

Grüße Alex


----------



## dermarco (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin um 7 abfahrbereit und trink dann vorher noch einen Tee beim Andreas.

Monsterlurchi: Falls du länger brauchst kannst mich ja einfach anrufen, wir können die Startzeit dann ja noch ein wenig nach hinten schieben. Meine Handynummer hast du noch?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dann so um 19.25 Uhr bei Andreas... und dann fahren wir auf 19.30 Uhr zum Hardys?


----------



## alböhi (13. Januar 2009)

gut - so machen wirs!

bis gleich.


----------



## alböhi (14. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Dank für diesen wildromantischen Abend. 

Mädels das war einmalig: sternenklarer Himmel, heller abnehmender Mond, das knarzen der geschlossenen Schneedecke und Trails, Trails und nochmals Trails. Besonders prikelnd war die Tatsache, das Marco und ich den fehlenden Grip im Windschatten der Ice Spiker mit Adrenalin ausgleichen mussten 

Im Dunkeln ist halt doch ein Tick spannender, vor allem bei Schnee.

@drian: grosses Lob. Ich wusste bis gestern nicht, das der Wasenwald so schöne Trails zu bieten hat.

Da werd ich gern zum Wiederholungstäter.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Januar 2009)

Ja, hat wieder Spass gemacht!  Bilder sind oben!







Donnerstag (morgen) gibt es die nächste Chance an alle "smoothen Snownightbiker" Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr Hardys -  1-2h in die Dunkelheit. 

Wer kommt?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## dermarco (14. Januar 2009)

Jupp Mädels, war ne super Nacht mit euch 
Leider kann ich aber morgen und Freitag Abend nicht. Aber man wird sehen was das Wochenende bringt.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## pikehunter69 (14. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Donnerstag (morgen) gibt es die nächste Chance an alle "smoothen Snownightbiker" Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr Hardys -  1-2h in die Dunkelheit.
> 
> Wer kommt?
> 
> ...



@ Adrian ,
wenn Du mir morgen nochmal deine Fenix ausleihen könntest bin ich dabei .

Es schneit.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## philsyncro (15. Januar 2009)

bin leider net dabei...
evtl nächste woche donnerstag. oder am sonntag ne kleine runde breitenbachquelle oder so mit freundin.

gruß phil


----------



## Adrian RT (15. Januar 2009)

Da sich sonst noch keiner gemeldet hat, komm ich direkt bei dir vorbei Alexander und hol dich ab (gegen 19.45 Uhr) Die Fenix bring ich mit...
Sollte doch noch jemand mit wollen...PM bis 19.00 Uhr an mich!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Adrian RT (15. Januar 2009)

So schön wars wieder!

Nächste Ausfahrt (diesmal bei Licht) würden wir auf Sonntag setzen...so gegen 13.00 Uhr Hardys 2-3h Richtung Alb...wer hat Lust?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr morgen früh zur CMT. Start 8.30 in Tü - 9 Uhr in K´furt

Alle Mitradler bekommen freien Eintritt zur Messe. Dies ist eine Tour vom ADFC.

Mag noch wer mit?

Ansonsten ciao bis Sonntag.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> So schön wars wieder!
> 
> Nächste Ausfahrt (diesmal bei Licht) würden wir auf Sonntag setzen...so gegen 13.00 Uhr Hardys 2-3h Richtung Alb...wer hat Lust?
> 
> ...



Wenn´s morgen Mittag nicht oder nur leicht regnet, wär´ ich dabei. Wer noch?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Nächste Ausfahrt (diesmal bei Licht) würden wir auf Sonntag setzen...so gegen 13.00 Uhr Hardys 2-3h Richtung Alb...wer hat Lust?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



Hallo zusammen ,
wie siehts aus mit morgen (Sonntag ) ? wer hat noch Lust mitzukommen !?

Mein Vorschlag wäre sofern das Wetter mitmacht !!! übern  Wasenwald Richtung Stöffelberg , auf halber Höhe zum Gönninger See , Genkingen ,dann über den Rinderberg zum Schönberg , schöne Trailabfahrt Richtung Gomaringen , über die Alte Burg zurück nach Reutlingen .
Wir sehen uns 13.00 Uhr bei Hardy`s

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (17. Januar 2009)

Also morgen 13.00 Uhr - sofern das Wetter mit macht! 

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2009)

schön -  treff 13 uhr bei hardys bike shop - und der alexander macht uns den guido.

also dann servus mädels - bis nachher


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> schön -  treff 13 uhr bei hardys bike shop - und der alexander macht uns den guido.
> 
> also dann servus mädels - bis nachher



Deine Wortwahl war vielleicht gar nicht so falsch...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (18. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn das Wetter nicht gerade toll war - mir hat´s heute trotzdem Spaß gemacht! Daß es Euch gefallen hat, sieht man hier. Respekt, Doro! Du bist echt tough! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (18. Januar 2009)

Danke, danke werde ja ganz rot vor meinem pc. war wirklich schön und hat mir auch echt spaß gemacht auch mal,für mich, was anspruchvolleres zu fahren. bin jetzt aber ziemlich ko und freue mich auf ne fette lasange.

bis zum nächsten mal.

gruß

doro


----------



## DJT (18. Januar 2009)

Sieht nach einer netten Tour aus!
Ist Andreas heute auf den Reifen geblieben !?  
Ich war heut mit Britta und dem "Marokko-Team" in Biberach unterwegs

Viele Grüße Hebbe


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo Hebbe,

schön, Dich mal wieder zu lesen!
Heute ist Andreas mal zur Abwechslung auf den Reifen geblieben, allerdings sind wir beide schon ein paarmal ins Schlingern geraten, im Gegensatz zu den zwei Herren mit den Spike-Reifen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (18. Januar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hallo Hebbe,
> 
> schön, Dich mal wieder zu lesen!


Noch schöner war es, mit ihm mal wieder zu radeln und voll Spannung darauf zu warten, was wohl dieses Mal aus seinem Rucksack zaubert: Kaffee oder Tee, Kuchen oder Kekse....
Es waren feinste Elisenlebkuchen

Ich versprech euch aber, ihn nächstes Mal wieder auf die Alb mitzubringen


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2009)

@ hebbe: wenn drei fotografen dabei sind leg ich mich nicht ab. eigentlich müsste gestern wieder mal ein bild der klasse " old style " von mir dabei sein.

Jungs wo sind die bilder?

hier mal eins vom letzten sommer:


----------



## britta-ox (19. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Jungs wo sind die bilder?


Ich hab noch eins von unserer Tour vor 14 Tagen von frederick bekommen.


----------



## pikehunter69 (19. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Jungs wo sind die bilder?



Bilder von Gestern sind leider nicht so toll geworden , hab trotzdem ein paar in mein Album gestellt .

War ne schöne tour gestern  , danke an alle die dabei waren..........!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2009)

@ keepcool: herzlich willkommen im club 

@drian :na? sind deine bilder nix geworden?


----------



## DJT (19. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ hebbe: wenn drei fotografen dabei sind leg ich mich nicht ab. eigentlich müsste gestern wieder mal ein bild der klasse " old style " von mir dabei sein.
> 
> Jungs wo sind die bilder?
> 
> hier mal eins vom letzten sommer:



Ich hab am Samstag mit Selbstfotograf a bissl rumgespielt 
Hoffentlich ist das Pisswetter bald vorbei, dann ruft die nächste Tour oder!? 

Grüße Hebbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

meine paar Bilder von Sonntag sind nun auch oben...

Am morgigen Dienstag wieder Nightride um 19.30 Uhr Start - Hardys!  

Gruss

Adrian

@Andreas: Hast du ein 17er Konusschlüssel für ne XT Nabe?...15er habe ich - 17er Maulschlüsel ist zu dick...


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Am morgigen Dienstag wieder Nightride um 19.30 Uhr Start - Hardys!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



Hallo ,
bei mir wird es heute leider nix . aber Donnerstag sollte klappen .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (20. Januar 2009)

hallo,
ich werfe einfach mal ne Frage in den Raum, da ich die letzten Tage auch einwenig rumpummelte:

Friert euch nicht der hintere Umwerfer ein?
Bei mir "schmeißt's" das Teil voll Matsch, so daß ich alle 2km den Schneematsch wegfummeln muß, da ich nicht mehr schalten kann.
Ok, war auch sehr naß gestern und mehr Schneematsch als sonst was.
gruß damage


----------



## alböhi (20. Januar 2009)

Nö - die Probleme hab ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich selten putze aber dafür viel Schmiere. Da ist dann wohl auch vor lauter Öl- und Dreckschleim kein Platz mehr für Wasser in meinem Schaltwerk.

Mein tip: 

1. Finger weg vom Dampfstrahler 
2. das Baby ordentlich trocken legen und gut schmieren

Für Kette, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk nehm ich gelegentlich meine Zahnbürste und viel Motorsägenkettenöl.
Das ist günstig und auch biologisch Abbaubar.

Gruss Andreas

@drian : wird knapp heut Abend - schau doch kurz vorbei, um mich loszureissen.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Januar 2009)

hallo Alböhi,
danke für den Tip.
Wasser kommt bei mir eigentlich nur in einer Form ans Rad: "Als Spritzwasser" .
Selten mit Wasser + Schwamm (1x im Jahr).
Werde wohl mal einwenig mehr schmieren. Das Problem war, daß soviel Schneematsch dran war, daß sogar Eis auf den kleinen Ritzeln hinten war, und die Kette gar nicht mehr auf die kleinen 3-4 Ritzeln ging. 
Gruß damage


----------



## aka (20. Januar 2009)

@alboehi: Der Tipp mit dem Kettensaegenoel ist echt gut, allerdings habe ich bei dir ein lautes Krachen bei den Gangwechseln gehoert, vielleicht solltest du mal die Zahnbuerste wechseln 

Weshalb erst einen Singlespeeder muehsam aufbauen, wenns eine Fahrt im Schneematsch doch auch tut ...


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2009)

@damage: da kannst nix dagegen machen. Wenn Du lange bei Verhältnissen fährst wo aus Spritzwasser Eis wird (die Kassette ist ein prima Kühlkörper) hilft nur anhalten und wegkratzen wenn nichts mehr geht. Für Fortgeschrittene empfiehlt es sich viel zu trinken. Das ist nicht nur gut für die Schleimhäute sondern hat als netten Nebeneffekt einen Überschuss an Warmwasser der ausgeschieden werden will. Gezieltes Ausscheiden führt zu merklich besserem Schaltverhalten.
Mehr dazu in meinem nächsten Kurs: "Essen und Trinken für Anfänger - und die die das erst noch werden müssen". Im Sommer dann wieder der Klassiker unter meinen Kursen: "Stürzen - aber richtig!"

Axel


----------



## aka (20. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> ...Mehr dazu in meinem nächsten Kurs: "Essen und Trinken für Anfänger - und die die das erst noch werden müssen". ...



Mach so weiter und du bekommst noch eine Rubrik im Bike Magazin 

Geziehltes Ausscheiden waehrend der Fahrt, auf sehr gefaehrlichen Trails, vermag uebrigens auch das Sitzpolster zu ersetzen!


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2009)

Respekt, endlich erkennt einer die fundamentalen Zusammenhänge meines Kursangebots. Das wird eine erfolgreiche Saison 2009.
Und um geschickt überzuleiten, laut Homepage scheint der Wildbad Marathon die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten rausgenommen zu haben. "mehr für Hobbyfahrer geeignet" oder so lautet es. Weiß da jemand schon näheres?

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Und um geschickt überzuleiten, laut Homepage scheint der Wildbad Marathon die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten rausgenommen zu haben. "mehr für Hobbyfahrer geeignet" oder so lautet es. Weiß da jemand schon näheres?



Ich habe zu dem Thema hier schon ein wenig rumgeheult.
Schlage vor, wir fahren die neue Strecke mal bei richtig ueblem Wetter zusammen ab. Im Anschluss die alte Strecke, dann koennen wir ja einen Testbericht schreiben.


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2009)

Da kommen dann ja ordentlich hm und km zusammen. Müssen schaun wann wir das unterbringen - zwischendurch eine gute Brotzeit oder?

+-


----------



## damage0099 (20. Januar 2009)

@plusminus: Danke für den Tip: Da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen 

Ich werde die Tage berichten.....auch darüber, wie mein Bike stinkt, wenn es wieder wärmer wird^^


----------



## Adrian RT (20. Januar 2009)

Wegen Treffpunkt heute abend:
Wenn eh keiner Zeit hat...verschieben wir es auf Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr Hardys... ist mir auch recht.


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. Januar 2009)

@ all ,

morgen Donnerstag 22. Januar Nightride !!! ( Dauer ca 2-2,5 Std. )
Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr bei Hardys bike shop .
Wer kommt alles mit ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (22. Januar 2009)

Da der Schnee weg ist könnten wir doch mal wieder auf die Ehninger Weide rauf und am Olgafels oder zum Calverbühl runter fahren.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (22. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, bis 19.30 Uhr!

@Alex: Fenix bring ich mit!


----------



## little (23. Januar 2009)

hi,

fährt jemand am sonntag in schömberg beim ice-rider und hat interesse ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden?

Könnte noch 2Pers incl. Bike mitnehmen.

Gruß


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2009)

Lieber heut noch raus oder morgen? Das Wetter wird nicht besser.

Ich könnte um 14 Uhr starten - den Kuchen hab ich schon im Rucksack. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Januar 2009)

Lieber morgen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (24. Januar 2009)

heute und morgen?

bin auf jeden fall morgen dabei, wann uns wo und wohin.

freue mich auf andreas kuchen.

ich mag schwarzwälder kirsch! kannst du das transportieren?

gruß

doro


----------



## cycle-lisa (24. Januar 2009)

little schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> fährt jemand am sonntag in schömberg beim ice-rider und hat interesse ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden?
> 
> ...



hi,

ich fahr mit, aber leider kann ich dich nicht mitnehmen:-( aber das rennen könn ma wieder zammen fahren;-)

bis morgen


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2009)

@ k.c. : schön - dann können wir den Sonnenschein geniessen.
Der Pfullinger Bahnhof ist ein guter Startpunkt, um eine tour mit Kaffee und Schwarzwäldertorte zu beenden.
is 14.30 o.k. ?

[email protected]: wann gehts morgen wo los?

gruss andreas


----------



## keepcool79 (24. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ k.c. : schön - dann können wir den Sonnenschein geniessen.
> Der Pfullinger Bahnhof ist ein guter Startpunkt, um eine tour mit Kaffee und Schwarzwäldertorte zu beenden.
> is 14.30 o.k. ?
> 
> ...




also von pfullingen kann man wunderschöne touren machen und es gibt genug möglichkeiten für einen schönen abschluss.

gehts auch früher, schon so um 13.00?

dann haben wir noch mehr sonne!

du meinst den alten bahnhof, oder?

bis morgen

doro


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Januar 2009)

wegen morgen:

Ich bin bezüglich Startpunkt, Strecke und Uhrzeit recht flexibel.
Wir könnten uns z.B. bei Hardy´s Bike-Shop treffen und dann Doro in Pfullingen abholen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2009)

Das war dann ein Mistverständnis - ich fahr inner halben Stunde los.

Wegen morgen gern auch um 12 Uhr. Treffpunkt is mir egal. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (24. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Das war dann ein Mistverständnis - ich fahr inner halben Stunde los.
> 
> Wegen morgen gern auch um 12 Uhr. Treffpunkt is mir egal.
> 
> Gruss Andreas



hallo andreas,

sorry, das war wirklich ein missverständnis!

aber morgen klappts dann, oder?
entscheidet euch wo und wann, ich bin flexibel.
wenn es von der tour passt, dann stosse ich auch gerne in pfullingen dazu.

gruß

doro


----------



## Adrian RT (24. Januar 2009)

Servus, 

*also morgen am Sonntag 13.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Hardys...dann 13.20 Uhr Treffpunkt Pfullingen Südbahnhof *(ca. beim Broßmann - Link)

Bis dann

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2009)

o.k. 13 uhr bei hardys, 13.20 am Reutlinger Südbahnhof  und 13.30 am Cafe´ alter Bahnhof in Pfullingen 

bis denne


----------



## keepcool79 (25. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> o.k. 13 uhr bei hardys, 13.20 am Reutlinger Südbahnhof  und 13.30 am Cafe´ alter Bahnhof in Pfullingen
> 
> bis denne



Hallo,

wie jetzt? wo soll ich denn nun hinkommen? südbahnhof oder alter bahnhof?

gruß

doro


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh´ nur Bahnhof!


----------



## keepcool79 (25. Januar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich versteh´ nur Bahnhof!




du bringst es auf den punkt


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Januar 2009)

Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (25. Januar 2009)

Und meine hier

Schön wars wieder!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Januar 2009)

Schöne Bilder

vielleicht schaff ich es auch mal mit zu kommen

  -Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

warum hab ich denn nur ein Problem beim Bilder hochladen. Geht nicht mit allen. Ich probiers heute Abend nochmal den Rest hochzuladen.

Gruß

Doro


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2009)

@drian : ( Mr. Schnappschuss : )

hier einige Zitate aus dem Schriftsatz, der dir in den nächsten Tagen von meinem Anwalt zugestellt wird: 

1. " Veröffentlichung eines Fotos ohne Einverständnis der .... "   
2. " da zur Unkenntlichmachung einer Person es nicht  genügt nur  ... "
3. " ... unser Mandant und sein Optikerfachgeschäft wären bereit auf eine Anklage zu verzichten, wenn Sie den schwarzen Balken aus dem Bild entfernen, damit das in Ihrer Galerie veröffentlichte Foto der Brillianz dieser fahrtechnischen Leistung und dem Sponsorvertrag gerecht wird. "



Prima - wieder eine einmalige Tour.
Macht Softeis auch blaue Flecken 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht.......!!! 

Wer hat Lust morgen Abend auf nen Nightride ???

*Treffpunkt:  Dienstag 19.30 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop*

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (26. Januar 2009)

@ andreas: Bin Antrag 3 entgegengekommen - sind leider aber die Kommentare verloren gegangen 

@Alex: Bin vermutlich dabei morgen - hast deine Tesla schon?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## KaiKaisen (26. Januar 2009)

Wäre gerne dabei. Leider fehlt bei mir ebenfalls die passende Beleuchtung.


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2009)

[email protected]: meine Sigma kennst ja schon - ich nehm´se morgen einfach mal mit.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (26. Januar 2009)

Dann schau ich das ich früh genung vom Arbeiten komm. Würde mich freuen wenns klappt und danke schon mal.


----------



## keepcool79 (26. Januar 2009)

@ adrian, andreas umd mark,

vielleicht gibts morgen noch ein paar mehr bilder von mir. sind qualitativ eh nicht so gut. aber das kann ja noch besser werden. DESWEGEN muss ich halt nochmal mit euch mit fahren.

war gestern eine echt schöne tour mit euch, hat richtig spass gemacht. 

gruß

doro


----------



## alböhi (27. Januar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> @Alex: Bin vermutlich dabei morgen - hast deine Tesla schon?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



  klingt als ob unser " Hausmann " ´ne Frau im Katalog bestellt hätt


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (27. Januar 2009)

Bonjour!

also für nen nightride wäre ich auch zu begeistern... heute wird's aber nicht klappen...
ne passende Lampe hätte ich schon mal...  aber weiß ja nicht welches Fitnesslevel so nötig ist um mit euch mitzufahren???

wo ist denn eigentlich der "Treffpunkt Hardys"??? RT? oder Tü?


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Januar 2009)

Wie lange wolltet ihr denn heute fahren bzw. was habt ihr denn so vor? 
Wenn ich mit fahr wirds fitnesslevel ganz niedrig sein...


----------



## Adrian RT (27. Januar 2009)

@NobbyNic: Fitnesslevel ist kein Problem, sind alle langsam unterwegs! Treffpunkt ist immer Hardys Bike Shop in Reutlingen (beim E-Center, M-Park, Emil-Adolf-Strasse)

@KaiKaisen: Wollen vielleicht so 2h fahren...je nachdem wie jeder will, passen uns da immer gerne an...oder den techn. Defekten  Fahrspass zählt, keine KM oder Hm...


Also bis nachher 19.30 Uhr!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## monsterlurchi (27. Januar 2009)

ich würde echt auch mal gerne wieder in ner netten Runde mitfahren. 
bin leider die letzten Wochen auch zu fast nix gekommen. 

Geht evtl. morgen was? Ich müsste von Filderstadt anreisen. (dann aber mit der Auto )

Grüße Alex


----------



## loretto6 (28. Januar 2009)

@nobbynic2.25
in Tübingen gibt es normalerweise am Freitagabend einen Nightride. Treffpunkt 18:15 an der Touristinfo bei der Neckarbrücke.


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (28. Januar 2009)

@loretto6

danke für den Tipp! Start in Tübingen ist für mich natürlich geschickter!


----------



## alböhi (28. Januar 2009)

" normalerweise "  wer ist denn von uns noch normal 

ich fahr morgen:

*nightride am donnerstag 29.01.09* 



 treffpunkt um 19.30 uhr 
bei hardys bike shop - gegenüber dem bauhaus in reutlingen 
im gemäßigtem tempo
für 2-3 h auf die schwäbische alb
open trails - gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. Januar 2009)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier die geplante Strecke für morgen: Arbachtal, Albgut Lindenhof, Schafhaus, Ehninger Weide, am Wolfsfelsen runter und durch den Maienwald heim - brettern   über die Achalm


----------



## keepcool79 (28. Januar 2009)

hallo männer der nacht,

kann mir denn jemand eine beleuchtung für vorne leihen, dann würde ich mal einen nightride mitmachen. rücklicht habe ich.

wäre eine schöne strecke für mich, könnte dann diesmal am südbahnhof dazu stossen.

gruß

doro


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. Januar 2009)

@ Andreas ,

muß morgen leider passen .
Aber Wolfsfelsen klingt gut , müssen wir unbedingt mal machen .

Wegen Sonntag hab Ich versucht Kontakt aufzunehmen - bisher noch keine Antwort , geb Dir Bescheid sobald ich was höre................

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (28. Januar 2009)

@all: Wie schon gesagt, ich kann leider erst wieder ab Dienstag...viel Spass am Do&So!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## philsyncro (29. Januar 2009)

schaffs leider wieder nicht, bin noch schaffen...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2009)

Würde zufällig jemand am Samstag nachmittag eine Runde drehen?
Würde mich gerne mal anschließen


----------



## britta-ox (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Frederick und ich wollen am Sonntag den Albtraum fahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.htmlhttp://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/albtraum


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2009)

wenn am Sa keiner Lust hat, dann würde ich vllt. mitradeln.
Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag Zeit habe.


----------



## keepcool79 (29. Januar 2009)

@ndreas:

war ein schöner nightride, trotz softeis und crushed ice .

danke fürs licht.

bis dann

doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (30. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Frederick und ich wollen am Sonntag den Albtraum fahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.html



Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch? Ist der Tourgeber dabei? Den würd ich doch gern mal kennenlernen.

Die Strecke hab ich mir mal angesehn - fast nur Wald und Forstwege.

Alexander und ich wollten Sonntag auch los - natürlich Traillastig.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch? Ist der Tourgeber dabei? Den würd ich doch gern mal kennenlernen.
> 
> Die Strecke hab ich mir mal angesehn - fast nur Wald und Forstwege.
> 
> ...


Treffpkt/-zeit haben wir noch nicht ausgemacht. Ich wollt erst abwarten wer noch mitkommt und dann nach den Zügen gucken. Werd aber heut abend mit frederick telefonieren.

Den Tourgeber kenn ich nicht, aber Volle the Guide von den Meschuggen II hat mir netterweise ein paar Tipps gegeben

Fast nur Forst/Waldwege stimmt ja nun auch nicht...





> Kondition: ****
> Fahrtechnik: ****
> Landschaft: *****
> 
> ...


</H1>ich bin den Großteil der Tour auch schon mal ab Traifelberg gefahren und es waren viele Trails. DenRückweg kann man ja anders machen, wenn es zeitlich hinkommt.
Wir wollen auf jeden Fall auch traillastig fahren. Forstautobahnen hab ich hier genug...

Gruß Britta


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2009)

diese Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr mit nem User hier gefahren (fast dieselbe Tour).
Viele schöne Trails, teils sehr wurzelig, im Sommer 

Wie ist die "Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit" dort?
Bei uns ist alles total vereist, cm-dick  und teils unfahrbar.
Meine Luxation ist noch nicht richtig verheilt, ein zu großes Risiko möchte ich (noch) nicht eingehen. Gegen Schnee habe ich nichts .
Würde die Tour aber gern nochmals fahren


----------



## kopis (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Britta,

also das ist ja fast meine Westentasche ;-) wir sind dort auch schon gemeinsam unterwegs gewesen...kannst du dich noch daran erinnern? Waldautobahn ist ja auch nicht mein Ding....also Trails gibt es dort genügend...wir sind doch mit Manu das letzte mal am Lidl bzw. Aldi in Urach gestartet und haben uns dort dann direkt zur Michels Käppele raufgeschraubt und sind diesen wunderschönen Trail gesurft...ins Seeburger Tal...kannst dich noch erinnern??? ))
Also wenn ihr am So geht könnte ich ab ca. 12-12.30 Uhr irgendwo dazu kommen....dann könnten wir uns auch mal wieder etwas ausführlicher austauschen )

grüße Sascha


----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Sasch,

das wär suppi wenns bei dir auch klappt

klar kann ich mich an die Tour erinnern, wir können das Stück auch gerne wieder einbauen, ich fands auch genial!

Ein bisschen früher gehts bei dir nicht?

LG Britta

PS @damage: ich werd Volle mal fragen, wie die Uracher Trails grad aussehen. Mit Eis machen die nicht wirklich Sinn...


----------



## kopis (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Britta,

das kann ich dir heute abend sagen...Hanna ist am WE da und geht am Sonntag mit Andy zum Brunch...weiß noch nicht wann das sein wird.
Ich meld mich einfach später noch und wir werden sehen...bei Eis macht es aber wirklich nicht viel Sinn....dann lieber im Wasenwald

LG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## Volle the Guide (30. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi Sasch,
> 
> PS @damage: ich werd Volle mal fragen, wie die Uracher Trails grad aussehen. Mit Eis machen die nicht wirklich Sinn...



Gruezi mitanand,
die Trails sind weitgehendst eisfrei, hin und wieder kommt etwas Hartschnee, aber der ist normalerweise schon von weitem gut zu erkennen und man kann sich darauf einstellen und ihn locker umsurfen. Die Waldwege sind da das größere Problem. Wo die Sonne nicht hinkommt (z. B. der Albtraum-Tourteil bis zu den Höllenlöchern) ist es dann von links bis rechts mit 3-4 cm vereist, wenn in den letzten Wochen viele Fußgänger oder auch Fahrzeuge (Holzsaison) unterwegs waren. Heute z. B. im Kaltental (Bad Urach, Nähe Campingplatz) konnten wir teilweise bis zu 500 m lang nur über den unbefestigten Randstreifen poltern. Bei guter körperlicher Verfassung aber kein Problem. Gefährlich sind aber die Abfahrten auf den Waldwegen. Da rate ich, nicht zu viel Speed zu risikieren, da hier manchmal das Eis versteckt und unvermittelt auftaucht und dann kann's gefährlich werden. Also ich bin derzeit mit Respekt unterwegs.
Am besten auf der Karte nach Süd- und Westhängen suchen, da ist die Gefahr des Schlittereises am geringsten, aber Achtung: Eisfreiheit ist derzeit nirgends garantiert. Komischerweise sammelt sich meist am Ende der Abfahrt der gefährlichste Glitscherteil....

Viel Spaß, wenn ihr kommt. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja unterwegs. Werde Sa ab 13:00 Uhr ab Hengen mit meiner "Rest"-Trainingsgruppe unterwegs sein, So haben wir noch nichts ausgemacht.

Grüße, Volle


----------



## pikehunter69 (30. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Frederick und ich wollen am Sonntag den Albtraum fahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.htmlhttp://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/albtraum



Hallo zusammen ,
würde am Sonntag auch mitfahren 
Habt Ihr als Startpunkt Urach festgelegt oder könnte man auch ab Reutlingen oder Metzingen starten ?
Um wieviel Uhr habt ihr vor zu starten ?
Freu mich auf jeden Fall riesig.........!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2009)

@Volle the Guide: Danke für die Auskunft. Das mit den be^scheidenen^ Forstwegen müssen wir dann wohl in Kauf nehmen (umfahren).
Solange die Trails weitgehendst eisfrei sind, geht's ja.
Startpunkt würde mich auch interessieren.
Bin von der Alb, von daher ist's mir egal, ob von Urach oder RT aus.


----------



## ghostbike (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Britta,

als local und Mit-Tourengeberin von http://www.mtb-urach.de/  kann ich mich Volle nur anschließen, habe ich heute genauso erlebt.
Den Burgenweg bin ich zum Teil letztes Wochenende gefahren, war super. Zum Alb-Traum selbst,  ist er wie beschrieben,  großer Trailanteil (Burgenweg, Rossfeld), Rückweg lässt sich sicher, je nach Zeitfenster anders gestalten. 
Fall ihr euch entscheidet am Sonntag doch zu fahren und ich bis dahin erkältungsmäßig wieder fit bin, würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen. Bester Ausgangspunkt für die Tour ist sicher der Parkplatz an der Haltestelle Wasserfall. Bin von der Startzeit flexibel.

Grüße
Angelika


----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2009)

Mensch, das ist ja super- ein Guide aus Urach und dann noch eine Frau. Ich würd mich echt freuen, wenn du mitfahren würdest, Angelika!

@Volle: Danke für deine detaillierte Auskunft, dann werden wir das mal probieren und vorsichtig fahren.
Wenn ihr So noch nix vorhabt, kommt doch auch mit! Wäre nett, dich/euch auch mal kennenzulernen.

@Alexander: Start von RT ist in diesem Fall nicht so gut, da die Tour schon 4h Fahrzeit hat und wenn wir den Trail noch dazunehmen kommt nochmal 1h dazu, dann wirds spät.
...zumal ihr Tübinger/RTlinger immer nicht aus den Federn kommt...
Frag einfach mal frederick, wann er rüberfährt, dann könnt ihr zusammen fahren.

@all: Treffpunkt *Sonntag 11 Uhr am Parkplatz der Wasserfälle*
passt das bei allen? 

@Sascha: wir telefonieren am besten am Sonntag, wenn du weisst, wanns bei dir klappt

Bis dann! 

Gruß Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...Start von RT ist in diesem Fall nicht so gut, da die Tour schon 4h Fahrzeit hat und wenn wir den Trail noch dazunehmen kommt nochmal 1h dazu, dann wirds spät.
> ...zumal ihr Tübinger/RTlinger immer nicht aus den Federn kommt...



Für `ne vier- bis fünfstündige Tour ist es mir morgen fast etwas zu kalt, da ja Minusgrade angesagt sind. 
Hätt´ vielleicht jemand Lust, morgen Mittag `ne zwei- bis dreistündige Tour zu fahren? Als Alternative zur Alb wär´ auch meine Hausstrecke im Schönbuch und/oder der HW5 ab Schloss Hohenentringen denkbar. Für letzteres wär´ aber ein besserer Guide als ich es bin sinnvoll.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (31. Januar 2009)

[email protected]: Schön - Gegenvorschlag: die kleine Ehninger Runde mit Gutenberg und Geißberg. 

Da hätten wir auch noch Zeit zum Teetrinken.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Januar 2009)

@ndreas: Ich mag zwar keinen Tee und die Berge sagen mir auch nichts (obwohl ich wahrscheinlich schon dort war), aber wenn die Tour unter drei Stunden bleibt und Du der Guide bist, fahr´ ich gerne mit.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (31. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected]: Schön - Gegenvorschlag: die kleine Ehninger Runde mit Gutenberg und Geißberg.
> 
> Da hätten wir auch noch Zeit zum Teetrinken.
> 
> Gruss Andreas


@ Andreas und Mark ,
werde mich dann morgen  Euch anschließen . Wetter ist für eine lange tour wirklich nicht so geeignet . Treffpunkt wann und wo ?

@ britta 

ein andermal vielleicht , trotzdem viel spaß Euch 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2009)

Die Kälte hat meinen Knien keinen Gefallen getan.
Wenn sie morgen nicht mehr schmerzen, werde ich mich höchstens alböhi + Co. anschließen (können). 
Das sehe ich morgen früh. Minus-Grade sind leider nix für meine alten Knochen


----------



## ghostbike (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Britta,

bin Morgen dabei, 11:00 Uhr ist ok. Parkplatz der Wasserfälle, bedeutet für mich der Wanderparkplatz, wo die Wege zu den Wasserfällen beginnen, nicht der Parkplatz an der Wasserfallhaltestelle.

Bis Morgen, freu mich

Angelika


----------



## Volle the Guide (31. Januar 2009)

Hi Britta und Angelika,
hab mir erlaubt, schon heute den ersten Albtraum-Teil zu fahren.
Die Steigung hinter der Viehstelle ging noch ganz gut, aber sonst war der Weg bis zum letzten Abzweig Höllenlöcher noch viel eisiger als anderswo. Außerdem Holzschlag. Man kann sich aber an den Rändern der Eisbahn entlangtasten, muss aber 'ne Menge Zeit einplanen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es die Fohlensteige hoch und dann ab Rohrauer Hütte zu den Höllenlöchern zu fahren, besser sein könnte.... spekulier....
Sportlich werden wir morgen früher dran sein und ohne Bike. Man soll seine Konzentration auch nicht überbeanspruchen und die Mädels und Jungs sind auch mal froh, zwischendurch eine Trainingseinheit ohne Frieren zu überstehen.
Viel Spaß auch...
Grüßle, Volker


----------



## britta-ox (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Volker,

danke dir die Infos. Ist das der Aufstieg, den du mir vor 14 Tagen mal gemailt hast?
Ach, Angelika wirds schon wissen...
schade, dass es bei dir die Wanderschuhe werden...

@Angelika: ^^freu ^^
schön, dass du wieder fit bist!  Dann haben wir evt. eine Frauenquote von 50%, das soll uns mal einer nachmachen

Fest dabei sind jetzt wir beide, Frederick und Sascha, der etwas später dazustösst. Evt. noch damages alte Knochen

@Anderen: euch auch viel Spaß, kanns ja verstehen bei der Kälte...
 Wir Frauen profitieren da wohl von einem etwas höheren isolierenden Körperfettanteil als ihr oder wir sind einfach nicht so Weicheier

Grüßle Britta


----------



## alböhi (31. Januar 2009)

@lexander und mark : bei  mir geht morgen noch nicht einmal die kleine runde. der erkältungsteufel hat mich jetzt sogar ans bett gefesselt. volles programm mit fieber und ... .

@ll : euch viel sonne und schön im sattel bleiben

schnief andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (31. Januar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @lexander und mark : bei  mir geht morgen noch nicht einmal die kleine runde. der erkältungsteufel hat mich jetzt sogar ans bett gefesselt. volles programm mit fieber und ... .
> 
> @ll : euch viel sonne und schön im sattel bleiben
> 
> schnief andreas



@ all ,
wer ist denn jetzt morgen mit von der Partie  ?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren , so 2-3 Stunden...............!!!
Treffpunkt : Sonntag 13.30 Uhr - Hardy`s bike shop
ist doch richtiges Männerwetter...............

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2009)

@britta-ox: Wird morgen bei mir wohl nix werden. Da die Knie nicht fit sind, möchte ich nicht gerne über 3h gehen. Bei wärmerem Wetter ein ander mal gerne.

@pikehunter: ich denke, 2-3h kriege ich gebacken, das machen die Knochen mit. Hardy's Bike Shop in der "Emil-Adolff-Str.14"? Werde um 13.30 zu 99.99% da sein. Es sei denn, morgen früh melden meine Knochen ein Dilemma, was ich aber nicht glaube.
Kannst somit mit mir zumindest rechnen.
Bis moin...

@alböhi: Gute Besserung! Warmes Bier (besser: warme Biere  ) helfen Wunder


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Januar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> wer ist denn jetzt morgen mit von der Partie  ?
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren , so 2-3 Stunden...............!!!
> Treffpunkt : Sonntag 13.30 Uhr - Hardy`s bike shop
> ...



Ich werd´ zu 93,62% mitfahren.
@ndreas: Gute Besserung!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Februar 2009)

@lexander:
Fahren wir ohne Andreas als Guide eigentlich trotzdem auf die Alb oder sollen wir dann im Schönbuch fahren? Wenn wir auf die Alb fahren, könnten wir ja noch die Haltestelle "Pfullinger Bahnhof" anfahren und die dort wohnenden Fahrer und Fahrerinnen aufsammeln. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (1. Februar 2009)

@ mark und alexander,

ich bin dabei!

wo soll es denn hingehen?

wenn ihr grob in richtung pfullingen oder eningen fahrt, dann stoss ich dort dazu, sonst komme ich zu hardys.

bis später

doro


----------



## keepcool79 (1. Februar 2009)

guten morgen,

das war ja dann wohl ziemlich zeit gleich!


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Februar 2009)

Dann gratulier´ ich hiermit zum scheinbar immer noch vorhandenen Internetanschluß!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2009)

mir wäre grob was bei Pfullingen auch lieber, muß ich nicht nach RT reinradeln.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2009)

ich fahr mal zu Hardys, hab ich das auch mal gesehen


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. Februar 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> mir wäre grob was bei Pfullingen auch lieber, muß ich nicht nach RT reinradeln.


@ mark,
dann treffen wir uns 13.30 Uhr bei hardy´s

@ doro und damage
wir sammeln euch dann um 14,00 Uhr in Pfullingen an der Gaststätte alter Bahnhof ein.....

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (1. Februar 2009)

ok, 

bis nachher.

doro


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. Februar 2009)

@ doro , mark und damage
kalt wars , glatt wars  und Spaß hat es gemacht..................!!!
hoffentlich bald wieder .


*Freunde der Nacht !!!

nächster Nightride : Dienstag 3. Februar wie immer 19.30 Uhr bei hardy`s bike shop*

wer kommt mit ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (1. Februar 2009)

Bin wieder zurück und wäre am Dienstag dabei

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn es Zeitlich reicht würde ich mit kommen. Kann aber nicht zu lang da ich am nächsten Tag nach Amsterdam fahr.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2009)

@pikehunter: ^^dem stimm ich zu...glatt war's wohl....
Danke euch nochmals für die Klasse Tour.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein...


----------



## britta-ox (2. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir noch ein kurzer Bericht unserer gestrigen Tour und ein Dankeschön an Angelika, unseren Guide, die uns Dank Umplanung Glatteis weitgehenst ersparte. Es waren nur ein paar wenige, kurze Stückchen, die mal auftauchten und gut umfahren werden konnten.

Wir sind ähnlich der Bube 2000er Tour gefahren, nur nicht bis zur Teck rüber, sondern nur bis zum HohenNeuffen. Der Trail zwischen Urach, den Höllenlöchern, Buckleter Kapf, Seitzenfels, Deckelesfels und dem Hohen Neufffen ist fast eisfrei und gut zu fahren. 

Die Kälte war eigentlich gut auszuhalten, solange man gefahren ist. Nur bei den Stops wars sofort kalt. Wir waren von 11.15 bis 15.50 Uhr an der Luft(mit Pausen) und haben uns dann noch bis kurz nach halb sieben im Cafe aufgewärmt

Schee wars

gerne mal wieder

Grüße aus Ox
Britta

PS. Bilder von Frederick von gestern und der Tour vor 2 Wochen stell ich dann in mein Album, so ich sie denn mal bekomme...


----------



## ghostbike (2. Februar 2009)

@Britta und Frederick, hat groÃen SpaÃ gemacht mit euch zu biken, ich hoffe âHÃ¶lle; Kapf und Coâ hat eure Erwartungen erfÃ¼llt, vor allem was der Trailanteil der Tour anbelangt.

@Volker, danke fÃ¼r deine Hinweise bezÃ¼glich der Glatteiswarnungen

KÃ¶nnen wir gerne wiederholen 
GrÃ¼Ãe aus Bad Urach

Angelika


----------



## loretto6 (2. Februar 2009)

Au ja,

dann wär ich auch gerne dabei - musste leider am WE mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## kopis (2. Februar 2009)

@britta,

sorry das es gestern nicht geklappt hat...habe den Tag schlafend im Bett verbracht und die andere Hälfte auf dem Klo dank meiner 5 L Tee

Bis bald und lg 
Sascha


----------



## britta-ox (2. Februar 2009)

kopis schrieb:


> @britta,
> 
> sorry das es gestern nicht geklappt hat...habe den Tag schlafend im Bett verbracht und die andere Hälfte auf dem Klo dank meiner 5 L Tee
> 
> ...


Hallo Sascha,

Kein Problem, ich hoffe dir gehts inzwischen wieder besser!

Nee, Kranke nehmen wir eh nicht mit, da hätte dich unser Mutter-Fürsorge-Instinkt wieder heim geschickt!

Ich komm bestimmt mal wieder

LG Britta

@loretto: au ja, das wäre fein. Im Grüppchen ists einfach am schönsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (2. Februar 2009)

...


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ doro , mark und damage
> kalt wars , glatt wars  und Spaß hat es gemacht..................!!!
> hoffentlich bald wieder .
> 
> ...





KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wenn es Zeitlich reicht würde ich mit kommen. Kann aber nicht zu lang da ich am nächsten Tag nach Amsterdam fahr.



Auf mich müßt ihr nicht warten. Muss morgen leider noch kurzfristig nach Frankfurt. Da wirds abends wieder spät...


----------



## alböhi (3. Februar 2009)

[email protected] wir erwarten ganz gespannt dein " Coming Out "


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (3. Februar 2009)

ich würde heute abend auch gern mitfahren! wär's möglich dass ihr erst um 19h35 startet...? mein zug kommt nämlich leider erst um 19h31 in RT an??!


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Februar 2009)

nobbynic2.25 schrieb:


> ich würde heute abend auch gern mitfahren! wär's möglich dass ihr erst um 19h35 startet...? mein zug kommt nämlich leider erst um 19h31 in RT an??!



@ nobbynic ,

klar wir warten................!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (3. Februar 2009)

cool!!! bis später!


----------



## Adrian RT (3. Februar 2009)

OK, bis 19.35 Uhr


----------



## Adrian RT (3. Februar 2009)

Schee wars wieder, anbei Gruppenfoto und GoogleEarth-Link, hoffe alle kommen auch wieder am:

*Donnerstag 05.02.09 - 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen*

Wer ist dabei? Wer hat schon ne Tour im Kopf?

Gruss
Adrian

PS: Tour diesmal war ca. 30km, 2:10h Fahrzeit, 3h mit allen Pausen  und knapp 700hm


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. Februar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Schee wars wieder, anbei Gruppenfoto und GoogleEarth-Link, hoffe alle kommen auch wieder am:
> 
> *Donnerstag 15.02.09 - 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen*
> 
> ...



@ Adrian ,

meinst sicherlich Donnerstag den 5. Februar 
bin Donnerstag auch wieder  dabei , weils so schee war .
Wegen der tour mach ich mir mal Gedanken  , hab aber schon ne  Idee .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbynic2.25 (4. Februar 2009)

war echt super!! klasse trails!! schließe mich gerne wieder an... ob's Donnerstag klappt weiß ich grad leider selbst noch nicht

bis demnächst... und allseits eine geruhsame n8!


----------



## alböhi (4. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> ........Donnerstag den 5. Februar ....... schon ne  Idee .
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander




Schön wo soll´s hingehn? Für eine 2h Tour bin auch bis morgen wieder fit genug, wenn´s net 3 x auf´d alb rauf is 

Gruss Andreas

@n meine Mallorcainteressierten : bitte um PN mit vollständigen Namen, Baujahr und Adresse. Nur so kann ich ein günstiges Gruppenangebot mit Preisbindung für´s Biken in Alcudia  machen - je mehr mitfahrn, desto günstiger.


----------



## pikehunter69 (4. Februar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Schön wo soll´s hingehn?
> 
> Gruss Andreas



hatte gedacht wir knüpfen uns mal wieder den Wackerstein vor .
rauf vermutlich übers Mausdäle dann auf trails zum Wackerstein  
runter gehts dann schöööön flowing  über die Wanne nach Pfullingen . Falls die Zeit noch reicht übern Gaisbühl nach Reutlingen .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Muesli-Punk (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle Eulenerschrecker,

wer hat Lust morgen beim Nightride im Schönbuch mitzukommen. Es haben sich Leute aus Nagold angekündigt und die wollen wir doch nicht enttäuschen. Vorläufiger Teffpunkt ist 19.30 Uhr an der Touri/Neckarbrücke. Zeit kann vielleicht noch variieren, je nachdem wann die Nagolder eintreffen.

Also, macht die Akkus voll und los.....

Gruß
Micha


----------



## loretto6 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde kommen. Bis wann steht denn fest, wann´s los geht? 
Beim Warten wird man nämlich immer so kalt.


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (5. Februar 2009)

@die Reutlinger Nachteulen
bei mir wird's heute leider nix  
zu schade...hab mir die strecke auf der Karte angeschaut... sieht ziemlich gut aus...!! *neidisch bin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2009)




----------



## aka (5. Februar 2009)

Muesli-Punk schrieb:


> wer hat Lust morgen beim Nightride im Schönbuch mitzukommen. Es haben sich Leute aus Nagold angekündigt und die wollen wir doch nicht enttäuschen. Vorläufiger Teffpunkt ist 19.30 Uhr an der Touri/Neckarbrücke. Zeit kann vielleicht noch variieren, je nachdem wann die Nagolder eintreffen.





loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich würde kommen. Bis wann steht denn fest, wann´s los geht?
> Beim Warten wird man nämlich immer so kalt.



Ich würde eventuell auch kommen, kann aber noch nicht zusagen.


----------



## Adrian RT (5. Februar 2009)

GEÄNDERT: Habe da was falsch verstanden... bei den TÜlern gehts ja um Freitag...also Alex & Andreas..bis gleich 19.30 Hardys...


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (5. Februar 2009)

also morgen wär ich auch wieder mit am start! bring auch noch jemand mit!


----------



## Muesli-Punk (6. Februar 2009)

Super! Da ja jetzt noch einige mitkommen hier der offizielle Treffpunkt+zeit:

19.30 Uhr an der Touriinfo an der Neckarbrücke!

Drückt die Daumen fürs Wetter und dann gehts ab!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Adrian RT (6. Februar 2009)

Werde vermutlich auch um 19.30 In TÜ sein...bis später!


----------



## Adrian RT (6. Februar 2009)

@ Donnerstag: War super Runde..kannte die tollen Trails um den Wackerstein gar nicht, zumindest nicht bei Nacht! Google Earth Datei unten...









@Freitag: Auch ne super Runde & manchmal eisig, manchmal sehr flott, aber immer super Trails!


----------



## Muesli-Punk (7. Februar 2009)

Ja war klasse gestern, hab mich auf den letzten Meter nochmal schön gepackt. Hoffe auf badige Wiederholung bzw. vielleicht schau ich nächste Woche mal in Reutlingen vorbei!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2009)

Und was geht bzw. wer fährt morgen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Und was geht bzw. wer fährt morgen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Wenn jemand fährt bitte posten!
Ich kann nicht fest zusagen,würde aber ggf.ganz spontan dazu stoßen.(Wenn das Ganze dann noch am Vormittag starten würde,stehen die Chancen für mich am Besten)

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (7. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Und was geht bzw. wer fährt morgen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark




hallo zusammen,

ich wäre bei einer tour morgen dabei. so gegen 13 Uhr wäre für mich geschickt.

wo, wann, wohin?

gruß

doro


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2009)

hallo,
ich könnt evt. auch, bekomme aber vllt. Besuch ,
von daher noch nicht sicher.


----------



## james.clyton (8. Februar 2009)

Hej folks,

ich bin auch hier aus der Gegend und wollte mal wissen wo und wie lange ihr normal so fahrt? Und natürlich, ob ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet?
...fahrt ihr so richtig miese Sachen? Gebt ihr viel Vollgas?

Naja, würde mich über ne Antwort freuen! Grüssle,
James.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Februar 2009)

Da das Wetter ja heute nicht so der Hit ist, würd´ ich vorschlagen, daß wir uns um 13:00 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in Kirchentellinsfurt treffen und meine Standardstrecke im Schönbuch fahren (ca. zwei Stunden). Alternativ oder zusätzlich wär´ auch Fahrtechniktraining in K´furt denkbar.
Wenn Ihr aber lieber in Albnähe fahren wollt, können wir uns auch um 13:00 Uhr am  Hauptbahnhof in RT treffen und zum Beispiel über den Metzinger Maienwald zum Glemser Stausee fahren.

[email protected]: Klar nehmen wir Dich mit! Wir fahren oder schieben manchmal "richtig miese Sachen", geben aber selten Vollgas.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht fest zusagen,



Aber mittlerweile fest absagen.

Allen die fahren,viel Spaß!


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Februar 2009)

james.clyton schrieb:


> Hej folks,
> 
> ich bin auch hier aus der Gegend und wollte mal wissen wo und wie lange ihr normal so fahrt? Und natürlich, ob ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet?
> ...fahrt ihr so richtig miese Sachen? Gebt ihr viel Vollgas?
> ...


@ James ,
zur Zeit fahren wir regelmäßig Dienstag und Donnerstag unseren Nightride  . Dauer meist 2-3 Stunden.( 30-40 km)
 Am Wochende meistens Sonntag ( tagsüber ) je nach Wetter auch mal länger..............!!!
Wenn Du also Lust hast kannst gerne mal mitfahren . Tempo ist eher gemäßigt . Sind gerne auf trails unterwegs am liebsten bergab 

@ Mark ,
kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht ( Familienwochende ) , bin aber nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## keepcool79 (8. Februar 2009)

hallo,

also ich würde gerne mal im schönbuch fahren. 
allerdings wird mir 13.00 jetzt zu kapp. ist 13.30 an der shell o.k?

MELDET EUCH NOCHMAL

gruß

doro


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Februar 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also ich würde gerne mal im schönbuch fahren.
> allerdings wird mir 13.00 jetzt zu kapp. ist 13.30 an der shell o.k?
> ...



An alle:

13:30 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich könnt evt. auch, bekomme aber vllt. Besuch ,
> von daher noch nicht sicher.



wurde leider nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen ,

nächster Nightridetermin :

Dienstag 10, Februar , Start 19.30 Uhr , wie immer an Hardy`s bike shop

wer ist dabei ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (8. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ,
> 
> nächster Nightridetermin :
> 
> ...



Bin dabei !  

Wer hat ne Idee wohin?


----------



## alböhi (9. Februar 2009)

Auf zum Wolfsfelsen - ich fahr euch was vor


----------



## james.clyton (9. Februar 2009)

was ist bei euch denn so der leuchten standard? jeder ne dicke lupine am start oder normale lichter? wie anspruchsvolle strecken fahrt ihr beim nightride? könnt ihr mal ein, zwei strecken beispiele sagen? ich hätte da eigentlich schon bock drauf, nur weiß ich halt nicht ob machbar...

grüssle.


----------



## Adrian RT (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Beispielstrecken schaust mal meine Postings weiter oben an, sollten 2 Routen für GoogleEarth der RT-Nightrides dabei sein. Weil es gerade so Spass macht, werden es meist so knapp 3h, 35km, 400-600hm - im gemütlichem Tempo. 

Ziel morgen wird wahrscheinlich der Wolfsfelsen - also ein Albaufstieg. "Anspruchsvoll" ist höchstens die Anstrengung den Berg hoch zu kommen.

Bei den Lampen ist vom Selbstbau, über Sigma Evo bis zur Lupine alles vertreten, sollte dir halt genug Licht bieten um im Wald fahren zu können, in der Regel haben wir aber auch Ersatzlampen, die wir ausleihen könnten...

Also bis morgen!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## james.clyton (9. Februar 2009)

OK, danke schon mal...

Albanstieg sollte nicht weiter schlimm sein... fahre so 3 mal die Woche nach Sonnenbühl. Also erst auf den Roßberg (bis zum Turm) und dann weiter... bin das gut gewöhnt. 

Da gibt es ja diesen Wanderweg, ab der "Hütte" in Öschingen bis hoch zum Roßbergturm - ist so ein netter (zum hochfahren doch auch steilerer) Trail. 

Würdet ihr so was auch Nachts fahren? ...da hätte ich wohl meine Probleme damit, deshalb will ich erst sicher gehen, dass es auch klappt. Ansonsten skip ich den nightride und klinke mich nächsten SO mal bei Tageslicht ein...

Grüße und vllt. bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (9. Februar 2009)

Ne, technisch sind die Trails recht einfach aber sehr  spassig. Bergauf bevorzugen wir eh Forststrassen - brauchst dir sicherlich keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## pikehunter69 (10. Februar 2009)

@ all ,
muß für heute Abend wegen defekter Schaltung leider absagen . 
Wurde leider das falsche Ersatzteil geliefert  . Bis Donnerstag müßte ich aber wieder startklar sein .

Außerdem glaube ich das es bei Windgeschwindigkeiten bis 120 km im Wald doch etwas riskant ist . 
Wir sehen uns........!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2009)

@MARK: Dein Postfach ist voll ^^ 

...sorry für OT


----------



## Adrian RT (10. Februar 2009)

hallo,


ich muss heut auch absagen - steck noch ne weile auf der arbeit fest.

gruss


----------



## Adrian RT (11. Februar 2009)

Also Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen - hoffe mir reicht es diesmal!

Gruss


----------



## bucki08 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich wär morgen auch mal von vornherein dabei, ohne mittendrin dazuzustoßen 

In der Hoffnung ihr nehmt mich mit.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## alböhi (12. Februar 2009)

Euch viel Spass heut Nacht - ich geh Arbeiten.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Februar 2009)

@ all ,

*Nightride heute Abend 19.30 Uhr bei Hardy´s*
Dauer ca 2-2,5 Stunden

bis jetzt dabei Thomas , meiner einer und höchstwahrscheinlich Adrian

wer kommt noch ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (12. Februar 2009)

bin auch wieder dabei!!! 19h35 bin ich da!

man muss ja schließlich den schnee nutzen... ich hoffe mal dass ich dann nicht der einzige ohne Spikes bin!

wo geht's hin???!


----------



## ricko (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bitte nicht wundern, bin nicht wirklich neu hier, habe nur meinen Usernamen geändert.
Alles dreht sich hier seit einigen Wochen nur noch um Touren in RT. Dem sollte mal einer einen Riegel vorschieben!!
Also wer hat Lust heute Abend in TÜBINGEN von der Touristinfo loszufahren? Wie immer 18:15.
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Frederick!

Leider klappts bei mir heute abend nicht, komme erst spaet vom Schaffen heim. Aber ich werde beim Landeanflug ueber den Schoenbuch nach seltsamen Leuchterscheinungen  Ausschau halten 
Naechste Woche leider das gleiche


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2009)

ricko schrieb:


> ...., habe nur meinen Usernamen geändert.
> 
> Gruß
> Frederick



Geht das wieder ohne(wichtigen Grund)?
Früher ging das auch ohne Weiteres,da hat dann aber irgendwann keiner mehr geblickt,wer wer ist.

@all:

Ist irgend jemand morgen unterwegs? 
Ich würde mich in dem Fall gerne dranhängen,bei uns in NT ist grad tote Hose .

Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (13. Februar 2009)

Ricko? Ich dachte Kamikaze wäre Dein Name

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## loretto6 (13. Februar 2009)

@Olli:
morgen sieht´s bei mir mau aus, am Sonntag wäre eher was möglich.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ricko? Ich dachte Kamikaze wäre Dein Name


Und Ich dachte, Kamikaze wäre sein Fahrstil!


loretto6 schrieb:


> @Olli:
> morgen sieht´s bei mir mau aus, am Sonntag wäre eher was möglich.



Wg. Sonntag muss ich erst bei der Regierung vorsprechen.

Wenn sich morgen irgendwo irgendwas ergibt,hänge ich mich da dran.

Ansonsten(falls ich darf) nehme Ich dich als am Sonntag als Notlösung

Gruß Oli


----------



## aka (13. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wenn sich morgen irgendwo irgendwas ergibt,hänge ich mich da dran.
> 
> Ansonsten(falls ich darf) nehme Ich dich als am Sonntag als Notlösung


Ich fahre morgen eventuell eine Tour, aber in Richtung Schwarzwald.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen eventuell eine Tour, aber in *Richtung Schwarzwald*.



Na gut,vielleicht sollte ich "irgendwo" räumlich etwas eingrenzen.

Ich fahre gerne mal eine Tour mit dir im Schwarzwald.
Aber erst wenn es draußen wieder warm und trocken ist,damit sich die Anreise auch lohnt(obwohl,dann könnt ich dir den Flaschenhalter zurück geben,den du mir "neulich" geliehen hast)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Wg. Sonntag muss ich erst bei der Regierung vorsprechen.
> *



@Christoph:
Sonntag sieht´s bei mir nun doch sehr gut aus(versteh einer die Weiber)


Wie sollen wir es machen?

1.Ich komme nach Reutlingen

2.Du kommst nach Nürtingen und bringst Mark,Andreas,Alex und Konsorten gleich mit,das würde ich dann als "offiziellen Gegenbesuch" verbuchen.


Gruß Oli


----------



## aka (13. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn es draußen wieder warm und trocken ist,damit sich die Anreise auch lohnt(obwohl,dann könnt ich dir den Flaschenhalter zurück geben,den du mir "neulich" geliehen hast)



Hier wo ich grad' bin hatte es letzte Nacht -18 Grad, da ists bei uns daheim warm dagegen 
Wegen dem Flaschenhalter: das passt schon, kostet halt eine Flasche Hefeweizen Leihgebuehr pro angefangenen Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Februar 2009)

@ all ,

Adrian , Andreas und meiner einer wollen am kommenden Sonntag

*Treffpunkt : 13.00 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop*

für ein paar Stunden die Wälder unsicher machen..............!!!
wer hat noch Interesse  ???

@ Oli ,
würden uns natürlich auch über Besuch von den Nürtingern freuen............

Gegenbesuch auf eine etwas größere tour ist bei etwas besserem Wetter schon vorgemerkt   

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt : 13.00 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop*
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



Ist das der Laden neben dem Bauhaus?


----------



## ricko (13. Februar 2009)

Na na na, ich bin ja einer, schreibe hier ein Post und bekomme Antworten und reagiere nicht. Schlimmer ich!
Nun ja, nachdem ich die Nachricht geschrieben hatte, gabs in der Firma keine Internetverbindung mehr, soll vorkommen.
Und für alle, die meinen Namen auch so schön finden, ich habe noch mehr und die kennen nur die wenigsten!!
Gruß
Frederick





Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Na gut,vielleicht sollte ich "irgendwo" räumlich etwas eingrenzen.
> 
> Ich fahre gerne mal eine Tour mit dir im Schwarzwald.
> Aber erst wenn es draußen wieder warm und trocken ist,damit sich die Anreise auch lohnt(obwohl,dann könnt ich dir den Flaschenhalter zurück geben,den du mir "neulich" geliehen hast)


----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Februar 2009)

@ Oli ,

ja   Hardy`s bike shop ist direkt neben dem Bauhaus .

- würden uns natürlich auch  über Besuch aus Tübingen freuen.....


Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## britta-ox (14. Februar 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Wegen dem Flaschenhalter: das passt schon, kostet halt eine Flasche Hefeweizen Leihgebuehr pro angefangenen Monat


@Oli: nix bei denken, er braucht ihn gar nicht, ich hab nämlich seine Flasche
Bei gleicher Leihgebühr wird er nicht mehr fähig sein zu radeln....

@pikehunter: würdet ihr euch auch über Besuch aus Ox freuen?
Bin morgen auch in der Gegend und würde, wenns zeitlich passt, dazu kommen. Kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen, da ich noch was anderes vorhab.
Ähhm...Hardy is neben dem Bauhaus, und wo ist das Bauhaus?

Gruß Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Februar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ähhm...Hardy is neben dem Bauhaus, und wo ist das Bauhaus?



von 1919 bis 1925 war es in Weimar
von 1925 bis 1932 war es in Dessau
von 1932 bis 1933 war es in Berlin

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (14. Februar 2009)

Danke, du Witzbold, jetzt weiß ichs genau...


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> Adrian , Andreas und meiner einer wollen am kommenden Sonntag
> 
> ...



Bin dabei!

@Ortsfremde: Hardys - Bauhaus - E-center, google hilft immer am schnellsten


----------



## ricko (14. Februar 2009)

@Alexander, klar komme auch gerne mal wieder mit.
Mir muß man aber nur sagen, dass ich pünktlich kommen soll, wo Hardy's ist weiß ich schon!
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## pikehunter69 (14. Februar 2009)

@ Britta und Frederick ,

dann bis morgen vielleicht !? . Und bitte pünktlich .....!!! 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Februar 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt : 13.00 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop*



@all:
Ich komme höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Zug,welcher um 13.11 Uhr in RT ankommt.

Könntet Ihr mich um 13.15 Uhr an der Bahnhofrückseite aufsammeln?Sonst müsste Ich den Zug eine Stunde früher nehmen und warten.

Falls Ich wider Erwarten doch mit dem Auto kommen sollte,bin Ich pünktlich bei Hardy´s .

Gruß und bis Morgen
Oli


----------



## keepcool79 (15. Februar 2009)

@ all sonntagsfahrer

ich bin auch dabei, wo doch gerade die sonne so schön scheint.

bis gleich

doro


----------



## Adrian RT (15. Februar 2009)

Schön war's, auch wenn es bei den Schneemassen doch anstrengender war als geplant, aber am Schluss waren es doch wirklich irgendwann nur noch 150m bzw. 15min und nur noch ein letzter "Hubbel"

Gruss

Adrian

Anbei auch der Track


----------



## pikehunter69 (15. Februar 2009)

nochmal vielen Dank an alle 
*Winterharten* .
war echt schön heute und ganz schön anstrengend . 
Hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder...............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## keepcool79 (15. Februar 2009)

Also bisher bin ich Tiefschnee nur mit Board oder Ski gefahren. öfter mal was Neues kann auch nicht schaden.
Hat trotz Anstrengung Spaß gemacht! Aber ohne Schnee gefallen mir die Trails doch besser.

@ Britta: Danke für die weibliche Unterstützung 

@ alle Fotographen: wo sind die Beweisbilder, was ich heute gefahren bin

meine Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album

Gruß

Doro


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Februar 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ alle Fotographen: wo sind die Beweisbilder, was ich heute gefahren bin
> 
> meine Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album
> 
> ...



Ein paar Beweisbilder gibt´s hier.
Schneewanderung mit Fahrrad - mal was anderes.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute!

Wie ich sehe hattet ihr recht viel Spaß !
Hattet ihr auch so ein "Tischlein deck Dich" wie mir? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136186&highlight=oberstdorf&page=332

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Hebbe,

leider können wir weder bei den Wheelies (Einhändig?! Respekt!) noch beim "Tischlein deck Dich" mit Euch mithalten, aber wir arbeiten daran!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (15. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hi Hebbe,
> 
> leider können wir weder bei den Wheelies (Einhändig?! Respekt!) noch beim "Tischlein deck Dich" mit Euch mithalten, aber wir arbeiten daran!
> 
> ...




Dann wird's wohl Zeit dass ich bei Euch mal wieder mitfahr und Kuchen mitbringe


----------



## britta-ox (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin auch wieder zu Hause angekommen und fands mal wieder richtig nett mit euch!
Ich glaube, wenn man Anstrengung pro Kilometer, multipliziert mit dem Spaßfaktor betrachtet, waren wir heute sehr, sehr gut dabei...

Dankeschön @Guides! Es hat Riesenspaß gemacht!

@Doro: ich freu mich auch immer, wenn noch ne Frau dabei ist
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns noch öfter!!!

@Hebbe: Du hast einfach gute Ideen

Danke @Fotografen: echt schöne Bilder

wünsch euch allen eine schöne Woche,
bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder!

Gruß Britta


----------



## ricko (16. Februar 2009)

Also, wer noch weitere Bilder vom WE anschauen will, schaut mal in mein Album. 
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## Adrian RT (17. Februar 2009)

Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride heute am Dienstag ab 19.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt Hardys Bike Shop RT - vorausgesetzt es schneit heute nicht den ganzen Tag. Würden dann eher in Richtung Achalm / Metzinger Wald fahren, kennen ja die Schneehöhe auf der Alb vom Wochenende...

Werde mich um 18.00 Uhr nochmal melden!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Februar 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride heute am Dienstag ab 19.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt Hardys Bike Shop RT -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Adrian ,
also wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt bin Ich dabei .
Geb aber heute Abend noch Bescheid .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. Februar 2009)

@ Adrian ,
also bei dem Wetter bleib Ich lieber daheim . War grad draußen  , ist alles nur sulzig und matschig.............!!!

wir sehen uns nächste Woche 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, da es immer noch regnet, lassen wir es wohl heute.

Gruss

Adrian

PS. Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Februar 2009)

Bin grad von der Arbeit heim gefahren. Inzwischen ist es auch noch sau glatt...


----------



## loretto6 (17. Februar 2009)

Stimmt!!! Aber da weiß man doch, warum man soviel Geld für Spikes ausgegeben hat!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn man(n)


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2009)

@loretto/Kai: Auch ich kann Spikes nur weiterempfehlen. Für mich ist das übrigens eine Milchmädchenrechnung (wie bei den Winterreifen fürs Auto). Ein Satz normale Reifen kostet mich ~50 Euro, die Spikes haben wir damals für 60 Euro den Satz bekommen. Runterfahren tut man die Reifen ohnehin. Gut wenn jemand im Winter nur 500km fährt sind Spikes vielleicht keine gute Investition aber wer Spaß am Radeln haben will und das im ganzen Jahr trifft sicher keine falsche Entscheidung in ein zweites Paar Reifen zu investieren.

Grüße aus MÖ
Axel, der wirklich seit langem versucht mal wieder an die Neckarbrücke zu kommmen - also am Freitag Abend, am Wochenende fahr ich da oft vorbei.


----------



## alböhi (19. Februar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> ............ am Wochenende fahr ich da oft vorbei.



mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## plusminus (19. Februar 2009)

Jap,
ich gehöre immer noch zur Fraktion der unmotorisierten Studenten 

Fahren halt oft in Form einer Neckartal-GA von Nürtingen nach Tübingen (alternativ noch weiter nach Herrenberg) und dann übern Schönbuch zurück.

Die direkte Anfahrt MÖ-TÜ ist halt nicht in unter 90min schaffbar denke ich, somit ist das etwas viel für eine Freitagsrunde bei mir - aber bald ist ja Sommer, da kann man nicht genug fahren.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (20. Februar 2009)

Kommt heut jemand zum Treffpunkt an die Neckarbrücke in TÜ - wäre dann vermutlich auch zu haben... oder auch in Reutlingen...bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Und welche Tour ist für das  Wochenende geplant? 


Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Februar 2009)

Ist irgendwer Sa/So unterwegs?


----------



## alböhi (20. Februar 2009)

Schaumermal, dannsehmerscho.

Ich kann nur am Sonntag - morgen bin ich beim Notarzt.

Oli weiss wofür das gut ist  

Gruss Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nächste Woche hab´ ich Urlaub. Daher könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden, falls Ihr am Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag tagsüber Zeit und Lust zum Radeln habt. Ich würd´ gerne mal wieder den HW5 ab Schloß Hohenentringen fahren, lass´ mich aber auch zu `ner anderen Strecke überreden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (24. Februar 2009)

[email protected] : bei mir geht nur Mittwoch vormittag - wie wär´s mit Techniktraining?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tübiker (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade erst auf den thread gestoßen und würde echt gerne mal mitfahren!

Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? Ist jmd. unterwegs, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht? 
Samstag Mittag, oder Sonntag?

Viele Grüße,

der Neue


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Februar 2009)

@ndreas: Gute Idee, das können wir gerne machen! Gibt´s noch andere Interessenten dafür?

@Tübiker: Wir fahren eher sonntags als samstags. Ich hab´ jedenfalls vor, am Sonntag zu fahren, wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt. Ich denk´, daß sich auch noch ein paar andere Mitfahrer finden werden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (24. Februar 2009)

[email protected] : vollschmutz am bucklertem Kapf  oder grundschule?

@ tübiker : willkommen im club.


----------



## Tübiker (24. Februar 2009)

@ tübiker : willkommen im club.[/quote]

DANKE!


----------



## Tübiker (24. Februar 2009)

@ mark: an was für eine tour hast Du denn gedacht (km, hm)? Ich bin prinzipiell sehr gern dabei. Bei einem bikemarathon werd ich aber kneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2009)

ich wäre am Sonntag evt. auch dabei (sofern meine Knie wieder fit sind  ).


----------



## gtbiker (24. Februar 2009)

hey, ich war heut auch radfahren, nen ganzen kilometer hab ich geschafft  
in 1-3 monaten sollte ich aber schon wieder mehr fahren können.
Viele Grüße an die ganzen schlechtwetterfahrer


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2009)

hey gt 

was les ich denn da??!!!???
Schon dich, nachher fällst du wieder....sei nicht so unvernünftig wie ich 
btw: 'n Kilometer ist nicht schlecht...mit Gips? 
Bikeschuhe mit 1 Fuß eingehakt und einfüßig gefahren???
gruß damage


----------



## gtbiker (24. Februar 2009)

Hi damage,
nene, ohne gips und ohne krücken 
aber auch ohne einklicken oder solche sachen.
nur wenns hoppelt oder ich druck mit links aufs pedal geben soll (te, z.b. am berg) gehts nicht. naja, ich arbeite dran, jeden tag, bis der schmerz mich zur ruhe bringt.
gruß


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Februar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] : vollschmutz am bucklertem Kapf  oder grundschule?



Mein Vorschlag: 10 Uhr, Skatepark K´furt. Für Buckleter Kapf und ähnliches ist´s wohl momentan etwas zu feucht. Hoffentlich wird´s bis Sonntag etwas trockener.



Tübiker schrieb:


> @ mark: an was für eine tour hast Du denn gedacht (km, hm)? Ich bin prinzipiell sehr gern dabei. Bei einem bikemarathon werd ich aber kneifen.



Ich fahr´ zwar ohne Radcomputer, aber wir fahren bei unseren Sonntagstouren wohl meistens ungefähr 50km und 800hm. Das Tempo ist fast immer recht gemütlich, im Durchschnitt sind´s vermutlich 12-15 km/h.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2009)

Gut. Ist mir ganz recht, da ich heute noch ein paar Dinge abzuarbeiten habe.

Ich hol dich um 3/4 10 ab.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## bennyraschke (26. Februar 2009)

Holá everybody!

...ich bin neu hier im Forum und sag mal HALLO.
Wohne in TÜ...

Cheers,
Benny.


----------



## alböhi (26. Februar 2009)

bennyraschke schrieb:


> ..................Holá..........
> Cheers,
> Benny.



de todo corazón bienvenido - con mucho gusto visto 

Gruss Andreas 

( nur noch 36 Tage )


----------



## bennyraschke (26. Februar 2009)

*alböhi:* Danke für deine herzliche Begrüßung!
*@ll: *geht jmd. am WE hier von TÜ aus auf Tour?

LG,
Benny.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarco (26. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> . Das Tempo ist fast immer recht gemütlich, im Durchschnitt sind´s vermutlich 12-15 km/h.



Paha, du alter Angeber.. Wenn das mal überhaupt 10km/h im Schnitt sind


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Februar 2009)

Na sowas, Marco meldet sich mal wieder - es geschehen noch Weichen und Zunder!
Jetzt muß ich´s Dir doch mal gestehen: Unter 10km/h fahren wir nur, wenn Du dabei bist, sonst immer über 20km/h. Wenn man alle Touren zusammen nimmt (also die mit Dir und die ohne Dich), dann ergibt sich daraus halt `ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 12-15km/h. Trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb?) wär´s schön, wenn Du mal wieder mitfahren würdest!

@Benny: Bei dem für Sonntag angekündigten Wetter werd´ ich höchstwahrscheinlich `ne Tour fahren. Da ich gerne mal wieder den HW5 ab Schloß Hohenentringen fahren möcht´, wär´ ein Start in Tübingen denkbar.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## dermarco (26. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Na sowas, Marco meldet sich mal wieder - es geschehen noch Weichen und Zunder!
> Jetzt muß ich´s Dir doch mal gestehen: Unter 10km/h fahren wir nur, wenn Du dabei bist, sonst immer über 20km/h. Wenn man alle Touren zusammen nimmt (also die mit Dir und die ohne Dich), dann ergibt sich daraus halt `ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 12-15km/h. Trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb?) wär´s schön, wenn Du mal wieder mitfahren würdest!



Oh Gott, und das in eurem Alter! Das scheint ja lebensgefährlich für euch zu sein wenn ich da nicht dabei bin und den Daumen drauf hab.
Und selbstverständlich würd ich mal wieder gern mit euch fahren, ich geb sogar offen hier im Internet zu, ja, ich vermisse euch 
Aber habs in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr geschafft, erst war ich krank, dann Klausuren, jetzt war/bin ich grad wieder krank, dann arbeite ich noch, dann fahr ich heim. Ich denk wir sehen uns erst mitte April wieder. Aber dann hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter 

Marco


----------



## bennyraschke (27. Februar 2009)

*@Mark* Wann würdest du denn grob starten? ...falls du hier von TÜ aus losgehst, gibt bitte bescheid, ich würde mitkommen... also, falls es OK ist... ;-)

Grüssis,
Benny.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2009)

wie sieht's eigentlich schneemäßig in RT zur Zeit aus?
Viel Schnee nur auf "Albebene oben" (bei uns liegt def. noch zuviel auf der rauhen Alb^^)?
Sind die Trails schneefrei / -arm bzw. gut zu fahren?


----------



## Tübiker (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

In TÜ und auf den Härten ist der Schnee inzwischen komplett weg. Insofern steht bzw. liegt einer Tour nichts im Wege.

Wenn jmd. am So. von Tü aus ne Runde fährt bin ich auch gerne dabei. HW5 klingt gut. Bin ich letzte Woche noch bei z.T. 15cm Schnee gelaufen. Der sollte jetzt aber ziemlich weg sein.

Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. Februar 2009)

Wäre am Sonntag voraussichtlich auch mit von der Partie. Aber wolte ihr wirklich zu nachtschlafender Zeit los? 11 Uhr an der Eberhardsbrücke wäre doch auch noch früh genug. 

Wie sieht´s denn heute abend aus - 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info?


----------



## ricko (27. Februar 2009)

Und wer kommt heute Abend um 18:15 in Tü an die Touristinfo??

Gruß
Frederick

Aha, Christoph war schneller, sollte mal vorher F5 drücken.
Also zu zweit wären wir dann schon mal.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag voraussichtlich auch mit von der Partie. Aber wolte ihr wirklich zu nachtschlafender Zeit los? 11 Uhr an der Eberhardsbrücke wäre doch auch noch früh genug.
> 
> Wie sieht´s denn heute abend aus - 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info?



Wieso "zu nachtschlafender Zeit"? Über die Uhrzeit wurde doch noch gar nicht gesprochen, oder? Ich find´ 11 Uhr fast ein bisschen zu früh, später ist die Luft vermutlich wärmer und der Boden trockener.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich find´ 11 Uhr fast ein bisschen zu früh, später ist die Luft vermutlich wärmer und der Boden trockener.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



finde ich auch....wie wäre 13.30 Uhr? Würde ab Pfullingen mitradeln (ab da, wo letztens Doro mit ist)...wobei ich mit der Uhrzeit flexibel bin.

Falls eure Strecke nicht dort vorbeifährt, käme ich zu Hardy's, oder wo auch immer


----------



## britta-ox (27. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wieso "zu nachtschlafender Zeit"? Über die Uhrzeit wurde doch noch gar nicht gesprochen, oder? Ich find´ 11 Uhr fast ein bisschen zu früh, ...


Ich wär auch gern wieder mit dabei. 

 Wie wärs mit 12.30 oder 13 Uhr wie letztes Mal?

Unter Berücksichtigung, dass eure 2h-tour meist 4h dauert, könnt mans grad noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit schaffen.


----------



## Tübiker (27. Februar 2009)

12:30 oder 13h klingt für mich auch super! 

Würde mich dem Troß in TÜ anschließen. Gibts da schon einen Treffpunkt? Uhland-Denkmal?


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2009)

Also, dann schlag´ ich hiermit vor:
Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr, an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen

Es sind natürlich ALLE herzlich eingeladen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2009)

bitte nicht steinigen: Wo ist die Tourist-Info? Kenne mich 0 aus in Tü. Adresse?


----------



## aka (27. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre gerne dabei, plage mich aber mit den Resten einer üblen Erkältung, da tue ich lieber mal langsam.


----------



## loretto6 (27. Februar 2009)

Adresse: An der Neckarbrücke 1 - ist gegenüber vom Neckarmüller, falls Dir das was sagt. 

@Mark: 


mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: 10 Uhr, Skatepark K´furt.


Ist das nicht zu nachtschlafender Zeit?

13 Uhr wäre aber perfekt, da sind die Spaziergänger gerade beim Mittagessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (27. Februar 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne dabei, plage mich aber mit den Resten einer üblen Erkältung, da tue ich lieber mal langsam.


Ach Andi, du kánnst einem echt dauern!
Wünsch dir gute Besserung!

PS. langam tun wir aber auch


----------



## loretto6 (27. Februar 2009)

Das kann der Andi aber nicht, langsam fahren. Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## ricko (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Christoph,

vielleicht liest du es noch, im muß heute abend auf ne WEG Sitzung und kann nicht kommen. habe ich vergessen.
Viel Spaß beim radeln!
Gruß
Frederick


----------



## bennyraschke (27. Februar 2009)

...schade! 
13:00 ist mir zu spät - ich sollte gegen 14:00 wieder zurück sein - dann gehe ich wohl zu "nachtschlafender Zeit" alleine los... das nächste Mal dann... 

PS: Wie alt seit ihr denn alle so? ...würde mich mal interessieren... (da kam ich jetzt grad drauf, weil bei loretto6 "zu alt für diesen Scheiß" steht) - ich bin (falls es jmd. interessiert 23)


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2009)

@Christoph:
Das bezog sich auf Mittwoch und sollte ein Zugeständnis an Andreas sein, der ursprünglich vormittags fahren wollte.

@Benny:
Wir sind zwischen Anfang 20 und Ende 40, also hinsichtlich des Alters recht unhomogen. Das ist aber kein Problem, denn Christoph und Andreas fahren vollgefedert, wodurch ihre Gebisse relativ selten herausfallen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Christoph:
> Das bezog sich auf Mittwoch und sollte ein Zugeständnis an Andreas sein, der ursprünglich vormittags fahren wollte.
> 
> @Benny:
> ...




Sie kriegen halt manchmal einen Schwächeanfall und fallen um:








@lböhi:Bitte nicht hauen !



Bis morgen,Ich denke ich bin dabei.

Oli


----------



## loretto6 (28. Februar 2009)

Manche sehen zwar so alt aus wie Ende 40, sind aber in Wirklichkeit viel jünger - behaupten sie jedenfalls!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Februar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Manche sehen zwar so alt aus wie Ende 40,



Erst seit ich euch kenne,Christoph ; erst seit ich euch kenne!


----------



## loretto6 (28. Februar 2009)

Wie kommst Du eigentlich drauf, dass ich Dich gemeint haben könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Februar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du eigentlich drauf, dass ich Dich gemeint haben könnte?



Stimmt,Ich sehe eher noch älter aus.

Neulich habe Ich meinen Sohn vom Karate abgeholt(macht sonst meine Frau)
und noch einen anderen Jungen mitgenommen.
Der zu meinem Sohn:
"Wer ist denn der Mann? - "Das ist mein Papa!" - "Ach so,ich dachte das ist dein Opa oder so"!


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2009)

Wisst ihr, was echt doof ist? Wenn man ein Rad einen Monat frÃ¼her bekommt, als es angekÃ¼ndigt wurde. Ich habÂ´ doch gar nicht so viel Platz im Keller! Daher: *Stahl-Hardtail, handmade in Germany, fÃ¼r 250â¬ zu verkaufen!*
Was meint Ihr TÃ¼binger: Macht es Ã¼berhaupt Sinn, bei diesem schÃ¶nen Wetter sonntags den HW5 zu fahren? Da wird wohl sehr viel Verkehr sein. Aber ich hÃ¤ttÂ´ schon wirklich Lust darauf!

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Adresse: An der Neckarbrücke 1 - ist gegenüber vom Neckarmüller, falls Dir das was sagt.
> .



danke  
(ab morgen sagt mir das was  )


----------



## Tübiker (28. Februar 2009)

hab heute mein mtb wieder rausgeholt und flott gemacht. Freu mich auf die 1. tour dieses Jahr.
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## bennyraschke (28. Februar 2009)

...mir reicht es zwar morgen nicht mit euch zu fahren, aber HW5 ist - denke ich - wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei bei diesem Wetter... 
Ich komme eben grad von einer kleinen Spritztour zurück: Spitzberg - Wurzeltrail - Kapelle - Wanderweg runter nach Wurmlingen - ... und das war nur mäßig toll. Auf dem Wurzeltrail Richtung Kapelle kamen mir 5 Wanderer/Fußgänger entgegen... alle nicht sehr froh darüber, dass ich eben um die Ecke geschossen kam  und es war ja schon 5 Uhr... 

Naja, ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich auch in den Schönbuch starten - aber schon um 9:00 - ich kann hier noch Bericht erstatten, falls ich rechtzeitig zurück bin...

edit: Falls noch jmd. early-bird spielen möchte.... gerne noch melden!


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Februar 2009)

@all

Ich würde gerne morgen mitfahren, mein Zug kommt allerdings erst um 12:58 in Tübingen an. Könntet ihr daher 5 Minuten auf mich warten.

Gruß und Danke
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2009)

@Ulrike:
Wir warten natürlich auf Dich, kein Problem! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Februar 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr Tübinger: Macht es überhaupt Sinn, bei diesem schönen Wetter sonntags den HW5 zu fahren? Da wird wohl sehr viel Verkehr sein.



Macht Euch nicht so viele Gedanken um den Verkehr: Bei 20 cm Restschnee + 15° C hat der ganz andere Probleme. Und Ihr auch: "Sch... Idee mit dem HW5, wo ist die nächste (geräumte) Straße...?!"

Jörg (vor ein paar Stunden wieder von der Alb runtergespült...)


----------



## keepcool79 (28. Februar 2009)

@ all *sonn*tagsfahrer,

ich bin morgen auch dabei, sofern ich nach einem brunch, für mich besser ausgedehntes frühstück, noch meinen hintern hoch bekomme.

gruß

doro


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2009)

nicht zu viel essen....


----------



## mtbjahn (1. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

die Trails von K´furt nach Einsiedel und weiter Richtung Sophienpflege bis zum Parkplatz mit dem Betonblock waren gegen Mitternacht folgendermaßen:
zu 70% trocken, zu 15% mit einer dünnen Eis-/Schneeschicht bedeckt, zu 15% matschig und vollkommen frei von Wanderern/Fußgängern.
Leicht Off Topic: Der IRC Mythos XC hat (meiner Meinung nach) im Jahr 2009 keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## ricko (1. März 2009)

Hallo Mark,
hast gestern abend dein neues Rad bekommen und hast gleich eine Mitternachtsrunde gedreht?

Gruß
Frederick


----------



## britta-ox (1. März 2009)

1:08Uhr...5:21Uhr...kein Wunder kommt ihr morgens nicht aus den Federn!

@Ulrike & Doro: freu mich, dass ihr dabei seid! Der Frauenschnitt der Tübis ist echt enorm!

Bis später!

Grüßle Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (1. März 2009)

ricko schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> hast gestern abend dein neues Rad bekommen und hast gleich eine Mitternachtsrunde gedreht?
> 
> Gruß
> Frederick



Das Rad kam zwar schon vormittags, aber ich werd´ es ja erst umbauen, bevor ich damit fahr´. Eigentlich wollt´ ich abends nur noch `ne halbe Stunde joggen gehen, aber nach Jörgs Aussage zum Thema Bodenbeschaffenheit, wollt´ ich noch schnell die Situation im Schönbuch überprüfen. Das ging auch mit meinem Hertel. Allerdings würd´ ich mich freuen, wenn mir dafür jemand gebrauchte Kurbeln und ein passendes Innenlager anbieten könnt´, darf auch Vierkant sein. Wenn man die Kurbel auf einer Strecke von weniger als 15 Kilometern dreimal nachziehen muß, dann ist das schon nervig.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (1. März 2009)

Ich schau mal nach. Ich hab noch ein altes XT-Innenlager, vielleicht finde ich auch noch die Deore Kurbel dazu. 

Schön war´s, zumindest schön matschig. Und Britta kann jetzt nie wieder nörgeln, dass es bei den Ulmern Kuchen gibt: Danke Doro!!!


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. März 2009)

@ all ,

aufgrund der verbesserten Wetterlage gibt es ab dieser Woche wieder die Möglichkeit bei Nacht zu biken 

*Nächster Nightride : Dienstag 3. März 19.30 Uhr  wie immer bei Hardy`s 
                           Dauer 2-3 Stunden*

wer kommt mit !?
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2009)

ja, schön war's 

matschig + voller Reparaturen...


----------



## mtbjahn (1. März 2009)

Mir hat´s mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zu fahren!
Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier, leider sind nur ein paar von Euch darauf zu sehen.
Nette Leute und erstklassige Trails - da konnt´ man auch den Matsch gut verkraften.
Gleich vier Frauen - ich glaub´, das gab´s bei `ner RT/TÜ-Tour noch nie!
@Christoph: Wär´ schön, wenn das mit Kurbel und Innenlager klappen würd´!
@lexander: Schaumermaldannsehmerscho!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## aka (1. März 2009)

Weils so witzig ist nochmals:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=54CpPlCnM4I


----------



## keepcool79 (1. März 2009)

Schön war´s, matschig war´s und Spass hat´s gemacht. In meinem Album findet ihr ein paar Bilder von heute.
Nächstes mal fahre ich auch den steilen Hang runter.

Bis frühestens in 2 Wochen.

@ Alexander: Dienstag kann ich nicht, aber wäre bei entsprechendem Wetter und geliehenem Licht vielleicht am Donnerstag dabei.
Gruß

Doro


----------



## britta-ox (1. März 2009)

Ich fands auch mal wieder richtig nett mit euch! 
Klasse Trails, nette Leut, Frühlingswetter...und 4 Frauen. 
Was will das Bikerherz mehr?

Schöne Bilder! Danke ihr Fotografen!

PS. Ist jemand dabei, der sein Bike und Klamotten nach der Tour nicht waschen muss?


----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2009)

Rad putzen? Das wird doch beim nächsten Mal wieder dreckig. 

Und wer ein Schutzblech hat, der muss auch nicht unbedingt Klamotten waschen.


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Rad putzen? Das wird doch beim nächsten Mal wieder dreckig.
> 
> Und wer ein Schutzblech hat, der muss auch nicht unbedingt Klamotten waschen.



Das stimmt  ....aber einer von uns wurde doch sowenig dreckig wie du, und das ohne Schutzbleche  .
Wie er das wohl gemacht hat, bleibt ein Rätsel 


edith: @Zugfahrer: Ließ euch der Schaffner überhaupt einsteigen (mit geschätzten 3kg Schlamm an Bord)?


----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2009)

Wer soll denn das gewesen sein? Die anderen hatten alle Sommersprossen!!


----------



## britta-ox (2. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...Und Britta kann jetzt nie wieder nörgeln, dass es bei den Ulmern Kuchen gibt: Danke Doro!!!


Christoph, denk doch mal mit: ich fahr mit euch seit Jahren, obwohl es kein Kaffee und Kuchen gibt...so doll find ich euch
(die Ulmer können sich nicht sicher sein, ob ich nur wegen der guten Bewirtung komme oder weil sie auch so nett sind)

btw: wir sind übrigens auch noch bei Tageslicht angekommen und die letzten Trails waren echt nochmal super! Wann ward ihr denn da, damit ich weiß, was ich in WP eintragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn das gewesen sein? Die anderen hatten alle Sommersprossen!!



habe leider seinen Namen vergessen  .
Er war im Gesicht so sauber, daß er sich fast schämte..


----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2009)

@Britta: das wollte ich doch nur hören.

Ich hätte jetzt mit dem Winterpokal einfach mal abgewartet, was Du da einträgst. Aber vielleicht hat jemand mit moderner Technik am Lenker die Fahrzeit abgelesen - einmal Tübingen in den Matsch und zurück.


----------



## Renè29 (2. März 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> habe leider seinen Namen vergessen  .
> Er war im Gesicht so sauber, daß er sich fast schämte..


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. März 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wann ward ihr denn da, damit ich weiß, was ich in WP eintragen darf?



Wir waren kurz vor sechs wieder zurück am Bahnhof.Ich hab mal netto 3 Std 45 min veranschlagt.

@Roland:
Schaffner war zum Glück keiner da,der hätte uns wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht einsteigen lassen.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir zur Belustigung der anderen Passagiere beigetragen.

Gruß an alle,
war eine sehr schöne Runde!

Oli(Der,der aussieht wie 47)


----------



## DJT (2. März 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Christoph, denk doch mal mit: ich fahr mit euch seit Jahren, obwohl es kein Kaffee und Kuchen gibt...so doll find ich euch
> (die Ulmer können sich nicht sicher sein, ob ich nur wegen der guten Bewirtung komme oder weil sie auch so nett sind)



Mir war der "Ulmer Chickenway-User Mohnkuchen" neulich am liebsten (in Finale Ligure) 

Viele Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald mal, DJT


----------



## Tübiker (2. März 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> habe leider seinen Namen vergessen  .
> Er war im Gesicht so sauber, daß er sich fast schämte..



Du meinst aber doch nicht etwa mich, oder? Bei mir haben nicht mal mehr meine neuen Schuhe geglänzt  

So ne Schlammschlacht wie mit Euch hab ich selten erlebt. Aber SPASS hats gemacht! 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2009)

@Tübiker: Nein, dich meinte ich nicht. Es war wohl Renè .
Hast abends best. 6 Liter trinken müssen, oder?


----------



## Tübiker (2. März 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Tübiker: Nein, dich meinte ich nicht. Es war wohl Renè .
> Hast abends best. 6 Liter trinken müssen, oder?



Hab dann schon bisschen Wasser getankt. Aber ganz so viel wars glaub nicht


----------



## mtbjahn (2. März 2009)

Falls jemand mal ein paar Tage garantiert matschfrei radeln will:
Doro, Alexander und ich fahren *in der letzten Aprilwoche* nach *Reiff am Gartsee*. Dort werden wir erst ein paar Tage die Ruhe genießen, bevor dann das *Bike-Festival* losgeht.
Leider können wir weder im Auto noch in der Wohnung zusätzliche Leute unterbringen, aber vielleicht könnt´ Ihr Euch ja selbst noch ein Fahrzeug und `ne Unterkunft organisieren. 
Ich würd´ mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn wir mit ein paar von Euch dort zusammen fahren könnten.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (3. März 2009)

naja, wie geht das mit dem zitieren


----------



## keepcool79 (3. März 2009)

Oli(Der,der aussieht wie 47)[/quote]

@ oli: du fährst wie ein junger gott 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und deinem gespräch nach zu urteilen muss eine 3 noch vorne stehen

@ all durch Tü radler: wir haben auch dort für die belustigung aller leute gesorgt. 
beim einladen von mein rad ,ganz nah bei der nekarbrücke, habe ich mehrmals alexanders motto zu amüsiert drein schauenden passanten sagen müssen: ja, matsch macht schmutzig!!! DEFINITIV!

gruß

doro


----------



## ricko (3. März 2009)

bei mir immer etwas später, aber eigentlich nie wirklich zu spät!! Insider wissen was ich meine 
Meine Bilder hier.

Grüße
Frederick


----------



## plusminus (3. März 2009)

@frederick: die letzten Bilder die Du zur HW5 Tour reingestellt hast wo sind die entstanden? Kanns gerade 0 zuordnen. Ich tip auf Müneck aber entweder hast Du die Steilheit entschärft oder die haben da mal bissle aufgeräumt.
Gruß
Axel

PS: Was steht am WE an, außer schlechtem Wetter?


----------



## ricko (3. März 2009)

@Axel, das war der HW5.1! 
Hast Recht viele Bilder entstanden auf anderen Wegen. Wir sind von Bebenhausen Richtung Herrenberg hochgefahren und dann den HW5 zurück nach Tübingen. Die interessanten Bilder habe ich auf den "Verbotenen Weg" Nähe Herrenberg gemacht und die anderen im "Burggraben", den ja die meisten kennen.

Grüße
Frederick


----------



## plusminus (3. März 2009)

Ok. Für mich gibts keine verbotenen Wege. Aufgrund einer öfters akut auftretenden Nackenstarre kann ich Schilder die höher als 2m hängen nicht wahrnehmen. Mir wurde zwar berichtet, dass es im Schönbuch ab und an nette bunte Hinweistafeln auf 2-3m Höhe gäbe aber deren Anblick blieb mir aus besagtem Grund bisher verwährt.
Wird wohl schon die Müneck gewesen sein, war da jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr. Ist der Untergrund halbwegs annehmbar? Ich mein man kann sich auch auf gut fahrbarem Untergrund gut einsauen, aber der Schönbuch hat manchmal auch seine "da-zieht-jemand-am-Hinterrad"-Schlammzeit.

+-


----------



## britta-ox (3. März 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ oli: du fährst wie ein junger gott


Doro, so was solltest du nicht sagen
Der Oli ist schon so groß, eines Tages wächst er noch über sich hinaus bei solchen Komplimenten!
(außerdem wäre er nie gefahren, wenn Ulrike es ihm nicht vorgemacht hätte)

Das Bild von dir und Rene find ich übrigens saunett!




Grüßle aus Ox
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. März 2009)

@Axel: die Steilheit wurde nicht entschärft, das kommt auf den Bildern einfach nicht richtig raus, wie steil es an der Müneck ist. 

Und es waren wieder viele der kleinen Männchen im Schlamm versteckt, die das Hinterrad festhalten. Und außerdem gab es noch welche, die die Räder zur Seite gezogen haben, so als würde man auf Glatteis fahren.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2009)

...was soll ich erst sagen? Mich haben die Männchen aus dem Sattel gehoben und in den Dreck geworfen....., und an div. Fahrradteilen haben sie sich auch zu schaffen gemacht.....


----------



## plusminus (3. März 2009)

@loretto: ok. dann ist ja gut. War schon sehr erbost als ich auf unserer Jahresabschlussrunde Ende 2007 feststellen musste, dass die die Wurzel oben an der Müneck rausfiletiert hatten.

+-


----------



## aka (3. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Axel: die Steilheit wurde nicht entschärft, das kommt auf den Bildern einfach nicht richtig raus, wie steil es an der Müneck ist.


Ich habe mir erlaubt, die Baeume ein wenig gerade zu ruecken:













Aber es wirkt immer noch nicht steil genug.



loretto6 schrieb:


> ... Und außerdem gab es noch welche, die die Räder zur Seite gezogen haben, so als würde man auf Glatteis fahren.


Nadine hat sich schon gewundert, weil sie ab und zu nach vorne in Fahrtrichtung sehen konnte


----------



## alböhi (3. März 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal ein paar Tage garantiert matschfrei radeln will:
> Doro, Alexander und ich fahren *in der letzten Aprilwoche* nach *Reiff am Gartsee*. Dort werden wir erst ein paar Tage die Ruhe genießen, bevor dann das *Bike-Festival* losgeht.
> Leider können wir weder im Auto noch in der Wohnung zusätzliche Leute unterbringen, aber vielleicht könnt´ Ihr Euch ja selbst noch ein Fahrzeug und `ne Unterkunft organisieren.
> Ich würd´ mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn wir mit ein paar von Euch dort zusammen fahren könnten.
> ...




und ich fahr schon in der 1. aprilwoche in den sonnigen süden und hab noch plätze frei 

@ oli : noch so einer wie letzte woche und ich kratz dich beim nächsten mal nicht mehr vom baum weg, da kannste nur drauf hoffen, dass zufällig ein arzt dabei ist.

  ride on gruss andreas


----------



## trucker (3. März 2009)

Dear ladies and gents,

der heutige ist ein Dienstag und aus diesem Grund wollte ich kurz antesten ob jemand interesse hat durch den Matsch zu pflügen bei Dunkelheit?!

Gruß
Theo


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. März 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Dear ladies and gents,
> 
> der heutige ist ein Dienstag und aus diesem Grund wollte ich kurz antesten ob jemand interesse hat durch den Matsch zu pflügen bei Dunkelheit?!
> 
> ...



wir starten *Heute  19.30 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop*

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (3. März 2009)

@Theo: Alexander und ich treffen uns um 19.30 am Hardys in RT...machen aber nur eine diesmal wirklich "kleinere" Runde, hatte mir nämlich ne Erkältung zugezogen und bin noch nicht richtig fit, aber ich WILL JETZT endlich wieder aufs Bike, nachdem ich euren Wochenend-Trip daheim am PC mit warmen Tee genießen musste :-(

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. März 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ oli: du fährst wie ein junger gott


Hör doch auf,ich werd schon ganz rot!



britta-ox schrieb:


> (außerdem wäre er nie gefahren, wenn Ulrike es ihm nicht vorgemacht hätte)


Das stimmt,ich hätte tatsächlich gekniffen!


alböhi schrieb:


> @ oli : noch so einer wie letzte woche und ich kratz dich beim nächsten mal nicht mehr vom baum weg, da kannste nur drauf hoffen, dass zufällig ein arzt dabei ist.


Entschuldigung,es tut mir so leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (3. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ oli : noch so einer wie letzte woche und ich kratz dich beim nächsten mal nicht mehr vom baum weg, da kannste nur drauf hoffen, dass zufällig ein arzt dabei ist.
> 
> ride on gruss andreas



Hab´ ich da was verpasst?
Oli, wolltest Du uns vielleicht noch etwas erzählen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (4. März 2009)

@ Doro : Morgen kann ich dein Lichtgeber sein.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. März 2009)

@Mark:
Andreas bezog sich wohl auf das hier
und hat seine Drohung,mich das nächste Mal am Baum hängen zu lassen,natürlich nicht ernst gemeint(oder doch ?)


----------



## alböhi (4. März 2009)

Nein - ich lass dich nicht einfach hängen.

Ich häng dich höher. 

Und zwar so hoch, dass dich kein Notarzt mehr findet. Und dein Fahrrad werd ich dann für 1  bei Ebay verkloppen. Ja und ´ne Blutprobe von dir schick ich zum BDR ! Du wirst post hum aus´m Team geschmissen und deine Kinder dürfen ihren Namen erst in 25 Jahren ändern

Weitere Fragen bitte direkt an meine Kanzlei.


----------



## aka (4. März 2009)

.


----------



## britta-ox (4. März 2009)

aka schrieb:


> .


Endlich hats hier mal jemand auf den Punkt gebracht.
Klar definiert, ohne überflüssiges Drumrumgerede.

bravo, Andi, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. März 2009)

aka schrieb:


> .



Unser aka - ein unbeschriebenes Blatt  Tolle Imagekampagne.


----------



## keepcool79 (4. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ Doro : Morgen kann ich dein Lichtgeber sein.
> 
> Gruss Andreas




@ andreas: das wäre sehr nett, aber mir wird es wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, da ich um 17.45 noch einen termin habe und nicht glaube, dass ich vor 19.15 wieder zu hause bin.
fall wieder erwartend doch, melde ich mich bei dir auf dem handy, die nummer müßte ich noch haben.

gruß

doro


----------



## plusminus (4. März 2009)

Ist für Freitag was geplant? Wer, wann, wo?

+-


----------



## Tübiker (5. März 2009)

Ich geh Skifahren und bin daher am WE nicht dabei.
Nächste Woche wieder total gern.

Habt viel Spass und saut euch nicht wieder so ein


----------



## aka (5. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ist für Freitag was geplant? Wer, wann, wo?


Freitag mache ich leider Night-Flight statt Night-Ride.


----------



## alböhi (5. März 2009)

Vorschlag für heut Abend " die Hüttentur ": 2. Zusteigmöglichkeit 19.50 am Pfulllinger Bahnhof, Urselberg, Ernsthütte, Elisenhütte, Übersberg und runter über Geißberg,Gutenberg oder Wolfsfelsen.

Ciao bis dann, Gruss Andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Vorschlag für heut Abend " die Hüttentur ": 2. Zusteigmöglichkeit 19.50 am Pfulllinger Bahnhof, Urselberg, Ernsthütte, Elisenhütte, Übersberg und runter über Geißberg,Gutenberg oder Wolfsfelsen.
> 
> Ciao bis dann, Gruss Andreas


@ Andreas und Doro
kann heute Abend leider nicht -stehe aber für Schlammtaten am Sonntag
zur Verfügung..................!!!

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (5. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Vorschlag für heut Abend " die Hüttentur ": 2. Zusteigmöglichkeit 19.50 am Pfulllinger Bahnhof, Urselberg, Ernsthütte, Elisenhütte, Übersberg und runter über Geißberg,Gutenberg oder Wolfsfelsen.
> 
> Ciao bis dann, Gruss Andreas



Wäre dabei, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen hält, aber im Dauerregen muss es nicht sein...

Sonst 19.30 Uhr Hardys!

Gruss


----------



## alböhi (5. März 2009)

Da es sich nun richtig eingeregnet hat werde ich zum Indoor - Sport ausweichen und heut abend in Tü ein Bierchen trinken gehn.

Gegenüber von Rickola 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (5. März 2009)

Ja das wird heut nix mehr! Hoffen wir mal aufs Wochenende, wäre am Samstag zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricko (5. März 2009)

Rickola, was ist denn das??
Aber auf "Gegenüber" hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, schaue mal runter, sobald die Märchenstunde bei mir zu ende ist.
Gruß
Frederick





alböhi schrieb:


> Da es sich nun richtig eingeregnet hat werde ich zum Indoor - Sport ausweichen und heut abend in Tü ein Bierchen trinken gehn.
> 
> Gegenüber von Rickola
> 
> Gruss Andreas


----------



## loretto6 (6. März 2009)

Falls jemand Lust hat Rad zu fahren (es soll ja Masochisten geben), möglichst nicht in den Schönbuch oder den Rammert:

Im Landkreis Tübingen besteht in einigen Regionen für Spaziergänger im Wald akute Lebensgefahr. Der anhaltende Schneefall in den Höhenlagen der Gebiete Schönbuch und Rammert sowie auf der Schwäbischen Alb habe das Schneebruchrisiko erheblich erhöht, teilte das Landratsamt mit.


----------



## mtbjahn (6. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust hat Rad zu fahren (es soll ja Masochisten geben)...



Ja, die gibt´s, allerdings lesen und schreiben die weniger in diesem Thread und mehr im Dienstags-IceRider-Thread.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (7. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen ,
wenn ich mir das Wetter heute so anschaue bekomme ich schon lust zu biken .
Hat irgendwer morgen am Sonntag mittag für 2-3 Stunden Lust !?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (7. März 2009)

O.k.

Wie wär es mit einer Neckartalbegleittrailrunde? 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## keepcool79 (7. März 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer morgen am Sonntag mittag für 2-3 Stunden Lust !?
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



Ja, wenn´s nicht regnet gerne!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (7. März 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Gruß,
> 
> Mark


Mark, hast du dir auch einen neuen Benutzernamen zugelegt?


Bei mir gehts morgen leider nicht.
Gruß Britta


----------



## keepcool79 (7. März 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Mark, hast du dir auch einen neuen Benutzernamen zugelegt?



nein, ich habe nur kurz meinen namen vergessen.

habe leider auch vergessen, dass ich ja die nächsten 2 wochen nicht im ländle bin und deswegen auch morgen keine zeit habe.

gruß

doro


----------



## pikehunter69 (7. März 2009)

@ Andreas , Mark und ?

*Start 13.00 Uhr würd ich dann mal vorschlagen bei Hardy`s*

bis morgen freu mich 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (8. März 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> nein, ich habe nur kurz meinen namen vergessen.
> 
> habe leider auch vergessen, dass ich ja die nächsten 2 wochen nicht im ländle bin und deswegen auch morgen keine zeit habe.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem vergessen fängt ja früh an bei dir - ich weiss wovon ich rede

@lexander : Wie wär´s mit Treffpunkt bei mir! Den Mark holen wir dann zu Hause in Degeschlacht ab. Das liegt dann auf der Strecke.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## james.clyton (8. März 2009)

was bzw wo ist denn der neckartalbegleittrail? hat wer ne karte oder google-earth aufzeichnung dazu? ich glaube, dass ich den gar nicht kenne :-(


----------



## mtbjahn (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht wollen ja noch mehr Leute mitfahren, daher wär´ es vielleicht schon sinnvoll, wenn Alexander um 13:00 Uhr bei Hardy´s zumindest vorbeifährt. Ich geh´ mal davon aus, daß Ihr dann gegen 13:25 Uhr bei mir seid.
Damit hier wegen Doros gestriger Vergesslichkeit keine falschen Schlußfolgerungen gezogen werden, hab´ ich hier noch ein "Beweisfoto" verlinkt.
@james: Fahr´ doch einfach mit, danach kennst Du ihn auf jeden Fall. Es sei denn, er ist uns heute zu matschig und wir fahren doch lieber in den Schönbuch (Einsiedel, Sophienpflege...).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (8. März 2009)

Der läuft von Kirchentelllinsfurt bis mindestens Mittelstadt immer südlich vom Neckar entlang.

Kann heute leider nicht, bin auf 'nem Geburtstag von Verwandschaft


----------



## alböhi (8. März 2009)

[email protected] : so wie dein Hinterrad dort einsinkt war der Boden extrem Weich - und da traut sich sogar Doro das Springen.
Beweis nicht anerkannt.



[email protected] : einige Abschnitte haben mir Bikerkollegen gezeigt, andere hab ich selbst erfahren. Ein paar Verbindungsstücke müssen wir noch finden.
Ich glaub das nennt man dann Wegepflege  

ciao bis nachher


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. März 2009)

werde dann um 13.00 Uhr noch kurz bei Hardy`s vorbeischauen falls sich dort noch kurzentschlossene rumtreiben......!!! 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. März 2009)

@lexander und @ndreas:
Die Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. März 2009)

@ Mark und Andreas ,

war ne richtig schöne tour heut . Nicht zu matschig  , auf schönen mir meist unbekannten trails  , bei sehr angenehmem Wetter 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2009)

....sehr schöne Fotos. Man sieht, daß ihr Spaß hattet. Schön.


----------



## alböhi (8. März 2009)

@ll die daheimgebliebenen : auf der nächsten Neckartrailrunde werde ich etwas Wegepflege betreiben.

Gruss Andreas

P.S.: Zum Thema Klappspaten bin ich bereit bei Bedarf eine Sammelbestellung zu machen.

[email protected] : ich denk die Laufräder sind verkauft


----------



## mtbjahn (8. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] : ich denk die Laufräder sind verkauft



Spricht man nicht erst von `nem Verkauf, wenn Geld und Ware ausgetauscht wurden?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## james.clyton (9. März 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ...
> @james: Fahr´ doch einfach mit, danach kennst Du ihn auf jeden Fall....



hätte ich liebend gern getan, konnte aber nicht...


----------



## keepcool79 (9. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> [email protected] : so wie dein Hinterrad dort einsinkt war der Boden extrem Weich - und da traut sich sogar Doro das Springen.
> Beweis nicht anerkannt.



@andreas: kein kommentar ist wohl auch ein kommentar


----------



## alböhi (10. März 2009)

Wer fährt heut nach mittag mit?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (10. März 2009)

Heute abend jemand Lust auf Nightride - sofern das Wetter hält? 19.30 Uhr Hardys Reutlingen...wer hat Interesse?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## frithjof (12. März 2009)

Moin!
Ich wollte mal fragen, obs im Raum Tübienngen nen regelmäßigen MTB-Treff gibt. Ich konnte mir nach langer Abstinenz endlich wieder ein Bike zulegen und brenne darauf, im neuen Semester durch den Wald zu pesen!
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2009)

Hallo Frithjof,

im Raum Tübienngen nicht. (O tempora o mores - früher konnten die Studenten wenigstens noch die Stadt, in der sie studierten richtig schreiben)

In der schönen Stadt Tübingen indess gibt es sehr wohl einen Trefpunkt für die Freunde gepflegten Geländeradelns, zu dem Du herzlich willkommen wärst. Treffpunkt ist am Freitag um 18 Uhr ct an der Touristinfo an der Neckarbrücke. 

Zur Zeit ist ein Licht vonnöten, ab Mitte April geht´s voraussichtlich auch ohne. Die Fahrtdauer ist unterschiedlich - je nach Laune der Mitfahrer.


----------



## frithjof (13. März 2009)

ich wollte mir schon immer Deutsch-Nachhilfe aus Baden-Württemberg holen...!
Spaß bei Seite: ich freu mich sehr! Ich bin ab dem 16. April wieder in Tübingen, dann solls auch ordentlich losgehen!


----------



## alböhi (13. März 2009)

dienstags gibt es dort vom ADFC einen Treff für Genussmountainbiker, da kannst´ nebenbei noch als weitere Fremdsprache schwäbisch lernen 

Mittwoch´s dann der Radsportclub.

Gruss Andreas

@ll: wer fährt denn heut abend?


----------



## Tübiker (13. März 2009)

Ich würde mich evtl. am Sonntag wieder anschließen, falls jmd. fährt.
Weiß da schon jmd. was?


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2009)

ich würde morgen (Sa) gegen mittag in RT wo pummeln (Tü ist immer so weit  ).
Hätte evt. wer Lust? so 2-3h?


----------



## loretto6 (13. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ll: wer fährt denn heut abend?



Ich hab´s vor und hoffe, nicht alleine zu sein. 

Wobei ich heute eher befestigtere Wege bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Adrian RT (13. März 2009)

@christoph: Ich würde heute auch nach TÜ kommen, und "befestigter" sind ja auch Trails und Waldwege - oder? Matsch macht schmutzig - in diesem Sinne bis nachher!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2009)

@damage: bald....nicht mehr lange! 
Kann seit heute schon wieder vorsichtig Wiegetritt fahren! 
Gruß


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2009)

hey gtbiker 

Das reicht ja schon locker aus, um mir davonzupummeln 
Hast dies Jahr Glück, daß sich der Frühling so verspätet  ...bei uns zumindest  .
Sieh zu, daß du fit wirst. Freu mich jetzt schon auf die geilen Touren 

Werde mir morgen wahrscheinlich die Schloß-Lichtenstein-Tour gönnen, die wir mal gerissen haben (der Technik sei Dank, daß ich die wiederfinde  ).
Ich hoffe mal, morgen fitter zu sein (Erkältungsmäßig).

gute Genesung, hoffentlich sieht man sich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. März 2009)

Tübiker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich evtl. am Sonntag wieder anschließen, falls jmd. fährt.
> Weiß da schon jmd. was?



Eigentlich fahr´ ich lieber sonntags als samstags, aber aufgrund des angekündigten Wetters würd´ ich ausnahmsweise fast den Samstag bevorzugen. Dann aber erst nachmittags, damit die Trails mehr Zeit zum Trocknen haben. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (13. März 2009)

War ne kleinere Freitagstour heute- aber recht trockenen Trails!


@Mark: Bin auch für Samstag mittag, sagen wir 13.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen? Hat jemand ne Route? Gerne RT-Stöffelberg-Nebelhöhle-Lichtenstein-Echazquelle-Pfullingen-RT...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## mtbjahn (14. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> @Mark: Bin auch für Samstag mittag, sagen wir 13.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen? Hat jemand ne Route? Gerne RT-Stöffelberg-Nebelhöhle-Lichtenstein-Echazquelle-Pfullingen-RT...
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



O.K., ich werd´ da sein!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2009)

hallo,
dann bin ich auch da , bis gleich.


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2009)

@Marc + Adrian: Zum Glück sind wir wieder runter, und nicht meinem Vorschlag nach....Hab während der Heimfahrt n Auge rübergeworfen: Schnee, Schnee und nochmals Schnee.....

War ne geile Ausfahrt.....


----------



## mtbjahn (14. März 2009)

Langsam hab´ ich echt genug von Schnee und Matsch!
Roland und Adrian: fünf Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

An alle: 
Morgen Vormittag soll es anscheinend noch nicht regnen. Meldet Euch, falls Ihr mich da auf meiner Standard-Tour im Schönbuch begleiten wollt (Einsiedel, Sophienpflege, Olgahain - Dauer ca. zwei Stunden). Diese Strecke dürfte morgen relativ trocken und schneefrei sein. Wir könnten uns z.B. *um 10 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in Kirchentellinsfurt* treffen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (17. März 2009)

@ all ,
heute Abend *( Dienstag) Nightride - Treffpunkt 20.00 Uhr bei Hardy´s*
Dauer ca 2-3 Stunden

Wer hat Lust !?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (17. März 2009)

[email protected] : ist doch schön heut nachmittag


----------



## Adrian RT (17. März 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> heute Abend *( Dienstag) Nightride - Treffpunkt 20.00 Uhr bei Hardy´s*
> Dauer ca 2-3 Stunden
> 
> ...



Bin dabei....bis 20.00 Uhr 

Gruss
adrian


----------



## mtbjahn (17. März 2009)

Ich fahr´ die ersten 1,5 - 2 Stunden mit. Mehr ist meinem Akku und mir zuviel.

bis gleich,

Mark


----------



## Muesli-Punk (17. März 2009)

*Hallo Freunde der Nacht,*

wie siehts mal wieder ausmit einem zünftigen gepflegten Nightride am Freitag den 20. in Tübingen???

Treffpunkt wäre um 19 Uhr an der Touristen Info/Neckarbrücke!

Gruß
Micha

"wenn wir kommen, müssen die Eulen Sonnenbrillen aufziehen"


----------



## ebroglio (17. März 2009)

Abend..

mal ne Frage in die nette Runde..sind hier auch paar "jüngere" unterwegs?
Ich hab mir im Winter mein SC Chameleon gekauft und fahre immer mal wieder um besser zu werden,nach dem Abitur möchte ich dann schön viel fahren gehen,aber weniger Nightrides..ich könnte aber sicher Tipps und Tricks vertragen,damit ich besser werde,ist alles noch recht unsicher,langsam,etc. und möchte natürlich sicher,schneller und flowiger fahren,erlernen wie ich mit meinem HT die richtige Linie erkenn,wie ich Kurven schneller fahr,etc.

Ich lass das jetzt mal so stehen und wünsch einen schönen Abend noch.

Gruß Felix


----------



## bennyraschke (18. März 2009)

*@ebroglio*
Also ich bin 23; somit auf jeden Fall unter den jüngeren... Diese Woche mach ich Pause, hatte eine böse Grippe mit 40°C Fieber eingefangen und will nicht zu früh starten... nächste Woche fang ich wieder locker an und dann könnten wir gern auch mal ne Runde zusammen drehen... Fahr selbst aber auch noch nicht so lang...


----------



## frithjof (18. März 2009)

mensch, euch würd ich mich gern anschließen! bin auch 23, hatte jetzt 2 jahre mtb-pause und muss auch noch Gewaltig an Technik und Ausdauer feilen! Bin aber leider erst ab Ende April wieder in Tübingen!


----------



## alböhi (18. März 2009)

Ich auch! Wenn wir noch jemand dazu nehmen, der 28 ist wären wir ein Quartett mit ´nem 30er Schnitt.

Je oller desto doller


----------



## pikehunter69 (18. März 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht ......!!!

nächster Nightride :
*Donnerstag 19. März 19.30 Uhr wie immer bei Hardy`s in
Reutlingen*

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (18. März 2009)

Also ich bin noch junge 19..in 2 Wochen gehts dann "richtig" los bei mir,da dann eben Abitur rum ist.Davor fahr ich so mal ne Stunde irgendwo durch die Gegend..
Ausdauer ist gleich null.Technik extrem schlecht.Bin eben Anfänger..Wenns mit meiner Zivildienststelle klappt bin ich ab September in München/Umgebung..bis dahin kann man alles machen.hehe
Dann könnt man sich auf jeden Fall mal treffen..will besser werden!Und paar schöne Strecken kennenlernen


----------



## bennyraschke (18. März 2009)

*ebroglio: *Meldest dich einfach hier über's Forum, wenn du fertig mit 'm Abi bist. Bis dahin hab ich mich auch wieder gut eingefahren... 


> ...Ausdauer ist gleich null...


 daran solltest zügig feilen. Alle geilen trails erfordern wohl oder über Berganstiege . Wir können ja alle mal was ausmachen, dann sehen wir ob's passt... wär cool!

*frithjof: *Du kannst ja auch einfach mal bescheid sagen, wenn du wieder da bist...

*alböhi: *


> Ich auch! Wenn wir noch jemand dazu nehmen, der 28 ist wären wir ein Quartett mit ´nem 30er Schnitt.


Kommst du auch aus TÜ? Klar, schließ dich mit deinen zarten 46 (oder hab ich mich verrechnet) der jungen Truppe an... ich fänd's super!

Wir können ja so in 2 Wochen mal was ausmachen. Dann ist ebroglio fertig und ich bin (nach 2,5 Wochen Krankheitspause) auch wieder fit... 

Salüp,
Benny.

*edit:*

Eben gesehn, dass du (alböhi) aus RT kommst, naja, wenn du willst kannst ja trotzdem mal mit uns starten...

*edit #2:*

*alböhi*, jetzt müssen wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen: 23+23+28+x=4*30 -> x=46, wobei x=dein Alter *g*. Klick ich eben aber interessiert mal auf deine website und les "erstes fahrrad 1965 im alter von vier" -> geb. 61 und somit 48. Da hast wohl du flasch gerechnet, wa?


----------



## ebroglio (18. März 2009)

Naja Ausdauer ist imemr relativ,den Albtrauf bin ich am Stück hochgekommen,auch wenn es sehr schwer war,15kg,mich selbst + nur 9 Gänge,da geht Bergauf nicht immer alles so schnell,und manchmal muss man dann doch absteigen.
Aber ich möcht mich auch quälen,will immer erst hochfahren und dann runter,weil ich auch wieder körperlich fit werden will,also perfekt so.
Am Albtrauf gibts natürlich viel,Achalm und Pfullinger Berg gibts kleinere Sachen.

Also ich bin ja auch aus Reutlingen.Um das nochmal zu bemerken..


----------



## bennyraschke (18. März 2009)

ahhhh...Hilfeeee! Eine Reutlinger-Verschwörung spielt mir übel zu!!! 

OK, Spaß bei Seite:


> den Albtrauf bin ich am Stück hochgekommen


 ...dann ist doch alles in Butter  Gibt bescheid, wenn du fertig bist!

Grüssis.


----------



## ebroglio (18. März 2009)

Ich werd mich sicher melden.Solang übe ich noch allein etwas weiter an meinem Gleichgewicht und ähnlichem. Und mach vielleicht noch kleine Änderungen an Rad und Ausrüstung,wir werden sehen.


----------



## Adrian RT (18. März 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht ......!!!
> 
> nächster Nightride :
> *Donnerstag 19. März 19.30 Uhr wie immer bei Hardy`s in
> ...



Bin dabei! Bis Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr.

@Mark&Roland: Meine Bilder von Samstag sind nun endlich online

@Willkommen auch an unsere Youngsters!


----------



## Adrian RT (19. März 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht ......!!!
> 
> nächster Nightride :
> *Donnerstag 19. März 19.30 Uhr wie immer bei Hardy`s in
> ...



Alexander hat mir grad telefonisch abgesagt - er hat leider keine Zeit und da sonst eh keiner zugesagt hat - fällts dann wohl aus! Oder wieviele "stille Mitleser" wollten heute kommen?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (19. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Alexander hat mir grad telefonisch abgesagt - er hat leider keine Zeit und da sonst eh keiner zugesagt hat - fällts dann wohl aus! Oder wieviele "stille Mitleser" wollten heute kommen?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian


 

Lese gerade diesen etwas enttäuschten Beitrag...und bekomme richtig LUst mal wieder bei einem NIghtride dabei zu sein!
ich denke nächste Woche Donnerstag sollte es dann bei mir endlich mal wieder klappen!


----------



## loretto6 (20. März 2009)

Armer Adrian,

heute abend könntest Du wieder fahren. Wie schaut´s aus - wer ist am Start heute in Tübingen außer mir?

Die Trails sind weitgehend trocken, der Rest wird wohl zufrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s aus - wer ist am Start heute in Tübingen außer mir?


Ich schraube gleich ein bisschen an meinem Rad rum und fahre im Anschluß vor der Haustür eine Runde, komme leider nicht nach Tübingen.


----------



## Adrian RT (21. März 2009)

Wer hat Lust am heutigen Samstag zu biken? Start so gegen 13.00 Uhr von Hardys RT aus - gerne Richtung Schönbuch - könnten dann ja z.B. in K'furt (Shell-Tankstelle an der B28) noch Tübingen auflesen - wer ist dabei? Wer hat ne Route im Kopf?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## alböhi (21. März 2009)

Heut ist geniales Anglerwetter - grüsst mit die Alb.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am heutigen Samstag zu biken? Start so gegen 13.00 Uhr von Hardys RT aus - gerne Richtung Schönbuch - könnten dann ja z.B. in K'furt (Shell-Tankstelle an der B28) noch Tübingen auflesen - wer ist dabei? Wer hat ne Route im Kopf?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



*Heute* möcht´ ich höchstens `ne kleine Tour fahren, maximal zwei Stunden. 13:00 Uhr ist mir außerdem zu früh, da ich vorher noch ein paar Sachen erledigen muß. Bei `nem Start um 15 Uhr oder 15:30 Uhr wär´ ich wahrscheinlich dabei. Mein Vorschlag wär´, die "Neckarbegleittrails" von Andreas zu fahren. 

Wie sieht´s *morgen* aus?
Wer möcht´ da `ne Tour fahren? Ich würd´ am liebsten nochmal `ne ähnliche Tour wie die am 1. März fahren, also den HW5 und am besten auch den Trail davor und den Trail, den Frederick mit Britta und mir danach noch gefahren ist. 
Den HW5 find´ ich vielleicht noch selbst, aber zumindest für die beiden anderen Trails wär´ ein Guide aus Tübingen nötig (*Frederick, Christoph*...?).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. März 2009)

@ Adrian , Mark und ?

also heute kann  ab ca 16.00 Uhr . *!?*

morgen steht einer größeren tour nichts im Weg , hab meinen freien Tag 
bin also flexibel.

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (21. März 2009)

Also 16.00 Uhr, Start 16.00 Uhr Hardys RT, Neckarbegleittrail, morgen dann große Runde.
Gruss & bis später

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. März 2009)

Alles klar, bis später!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Also 16.00 Uhr, Start 16.00 Uhr Hardys RT, Neckarbegleittrail, morgen dann große Runde.
> Gruss & bis später
> 
> Adrian



ja dann bis 16.00 Uhr 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## loretto6 (21. März 2009)

Fahrt ihr über die Tanke bei K-furt? Falls ja, wann seid ihr ungefähr dort? 
Würde mich dann anschließen!


----------



## Adrian RT (21. März 2009)

@Christoph: Das können wir organisieren, sind dann so um 16.30 an der Tankstelle...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Adrian RT (21. März 2009)

Also am morgigen Sonntag -  Treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr an der Touristeninfo in Tübingen (Neckarbrücke) Ziel Schönbuch-HW5-Trails

Bisher sind wir zu dritt (Alexander,Mark & ich)...kommt noch wer?


----------



## BikerRT (21. März 2009)

ich würde evtl. auch mal mitfahren, bin jedoch nicht ganz so fit, bin im Winter garnicht gefahren.


----------



## ebroglio (21. März 2009)

Würd auch gern,aber Morgen leider keine Zeit.Arbeiten und lernen steht an.

War heute jemand in Pfullingen am Übersberg?Bin da ein paar Radfahrer gesehen..war aber nicht lang da,und bin mehr Bergauf gelaufen als zu fahren.hehe


----------



## David_Scott (21. März 2009)

Hallo Adrian,

ich würde gern mit euch morgen mitfahren, wenn es OK ist. Wenn ja muss ich aber noch von meiner Frau grüne Ampel bekommen! 
Meistens bin ich auf die Trails Richtung Schwäbische Albs unterwegs und eine Tour im Schönbuch ist bestimmt auch toll.
Ich freue mich euch kennen zu lernen Morgen oder ein anderes Mal.

Gruß
David


----------



## Chisum (21. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Also am morgigen Sonntag - Treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr an der Touristeninfo in Tübingen (Neckarbrücke) Ziel Schönbuch-HW5-Trails
> 
> Bisher sind wir zu dritt (Alexander,Mark & ich)...kommt noch wer?


 
Ja, ich komme auch gerne. Freue mich.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

War heute das erste mal seit einem viertel Jahr wieder mit dem Bike draußen unterwegs....sollte eigentlich eine straßenlastige und eher kurze Tour werden, da ich weder Kondition noch ein funktionierendes Bein (ausklicken geht ohne zuhilfenahme der Hand noch nicht und solche Sachen) habe.
Naja, geworden ist es eine 4,5h Tour mit vielen feinen Trails.
War schon lang nicht mehr so tot wie die letzte Stunde der Tour, aber hey, es war toll 

Burgenweg, Singletrail statt Honauer Steige.




Epic View, Traifelberg.




Der Quelltopf der Lauter im Kloster Offenhausen.



Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (21. März 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Bisher sind wir zu dritt (Alexander,Mark & ich)...kommt noch wer?



@ all sonntagsfahrer:

Ich bin auch dabei!

Gruß

Doro


----------



## damage0099 (21. März 2009)

@gt: geil, hab ich leider wieder was verpaßt / verpennt  
holen wir aber nach, ok?
bis denne,
gruß damage


----------



## BikerRT (22. März 2009)

Wie lange ist denn die geplante dauer der Tour? Ich komme aus RT und müsste um 17Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, weil ich noch was vor habe.


----------



## Adrian RT (22. März 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn die geplante dauer der Tour? Ich komme aus RT und müsste um 17Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, weil ich noch was vor habe.



Schätz mal so um die 3-4h - könnten dich eventuell mit dem Auto zurückmitnehmen. Notfalls klingst dich halt früher aus...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Aobifräser (22. März 2009)

Hi zusammen, möchte mich auch gerne wieder mal einklinken. War verletzungsbedingt schon eine Weile nicht mehr hier. Bin also um eins an der Neckarbrücke. Bis dann. Harde


----------



## Adrian RT (22. März 2009)

Schöne Tour war es - viele Trails und viele Fotos... hier clicken!

Bis bald mal wieder

Gruss

Adrian
@ Anbei auch der TRack für Google Earth


----------



## Hopp (22. März 2009)

Hey Adrian, 
danke fürs Fotos machen/einstellen


----------



## BikerRT (22. März 2009)

ja war ne super Tour, aber ich hatte echt keine Kraft mehr, war auch die erste richtige Ausfahrt bei mir diese Saison. 

Ich war dann um 17:50 zu hause, bin die ganze Strecke getreppelt, hab nicht den Zug genommen.

Super Fotos, war echt ne tolle Sache. 

Bis bald mal wieder

Gruß jan


----------



## britta-ox (23. März 2009)

Hab grad ne Mail bekommen und gebs mal witer. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch
Magamliebstenrunterfahrern Interesse.
Die wo letztes Jahr dabei waren, waren begeistert.

GruÃ Britta


> 3 Tage SpaÃ und Sport - die Touren werden von Rocky Mountain Team Fahrern
> sowie den Kleinwalsertal Guides gefÃ¼hrt. Das Rocky Mountain Testcenter ist
> vor Ort - testen Sie Ihr Traumbike!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (23. März 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hab grad ne Mail bekommen und gebs mal witer. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch
> Magamliebstenrunterfahrern Interesse.
> Die wo letztes Jahr dabei waren, waren voll begeistert.
> 
> Gruß Britta




Da hätt ich evtl. auch Interesse.
Britta bist Du auch dabei?

Viele Grüße DJT, der heimliche Mitleser


----------



## britta-ox (23. März 2009)

Hallo Hebbe,

so heimlich bist du doch gar nicht, du leuchtest doch

Eigentlich hatte ich vom 5-10.7. Westalpen geplant, aber das ist noch nicht sicher. Wenn nicht, wäre ich gern dabei. müsste dann vermutlich aber selber um Übernachtung gucken, weils sicher bald ausgebucht ist.
Ich denk aber, dass du da auch sofort Anschluss hast, wenn du allein kommst. Sind ja lauter Gleichgesinnte und letztes Jahr muss mords Stimmung gewesen sein.

Grüße in die Nachbarschaft
Britta


----------



## alböhi (23. März 2009)

......... und wer macht Werbung für meine Events?


----------



## mtbjahn (23. März 2009)

Die gestrige Tour war mal wieder richtig nach meinem Geschmack, wenn ich auch etwas kämpfen mußte, um den Anschluß nicht zu verlieren (vor allem bergauf). Es hat mich echt gefreut, daß so viele neue bzw. selten gesehene Leute dabei waren und hoff´, daß Ihr alle mal wieder mitfahrt!
Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern (und zweimal Adrian von vorgestern).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (23. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ......... und wer macht Werbung für meine Events?


Mach ich doch gerne!

Also alböhis Touren lohnen sich allein schon wegen der weiblichen guides


----------



## mtbjahn (23. März 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Mach ich doch gerne!
> 
> Also alböhis Touren lohnen sich allein schon wegen der weiblichen guides



...und alböhis Fahrtechnikseminare lohnen sich allein schon wegen den männlichen Fahrtechniktrainern! Ich glaub´, das sind weltweit die besten, intelligentesten und schönsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (24. März 2009)

hat der jetzt neue Fahrtechniktrainer?


----------



## alböhi (24. März 2009)

Jo Mann. Aber meine neuen Frauen sind auch nicht oben ohne.


----------



## Bube (24. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Jo Mann. Aber meine neuen Frauen sind auch nicht ohne.



Bilder


----------



## britta-ox (24. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Bilder


Du möchtest wohl schon wieder ein neues Avatarbildchen?


----------



## loretto6 (24. März 2009)

Da ist ja mehr ein Arschabfahr- als ein Avatarbild. Wo hier doch auch Jugendliche mitlesen. Was sollen die von uns denken!


----------



## britta-ox (24. März 2009)

Was schlimmeres als die Frauen, die hier mitlesen, werden die Jungen wohl auch nicht denken!

aber er hat wenigstens eins, Christoph....du bist immer noch ohne
http://images.google.com/images?q=l...rlz=1I7GGLA_de&sa=N&um=1&imgtype=face&as_st=y


----------



## loretto6 (24. März 2009)

Das soll mir eine geheimnisvolle Aura verleihen!


----------



## britta-ox (24. März 2009)

Du liebe Zeit...wenn das mal nicht schief geht!


----------



## loretto6 (24. März 2009)

Und wenn schon - das ist ja ein Bergradforum und keine Swingerbörse.


----------



## britta-ox (24. März 2009)

Das hoffen wir doch! (...wobei ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher bin....)

Ich sehe, du bist nicht zu überreden, wos doch im WEB von wundersamsten Avatars wimmelt. Dann geh ich eben ne Rund biken. Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (24. März 2009)

Apropos biken,

hat heut jemand Lust & Zeit für den Dienstag-Nightride - 19.30 Uhr - Hardys- RT? Wetter wird ja immer besser...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## trucker (24. März 2009)

hallo adrian,

lust zu biken habe ich schon den ganzen tag! 19:30 am hardy´s - ein mann ein wort. Bis später

gruß
theo


----------



## alböhi (24. März 2009)

Für die Buben im Forum muss ich mich nun doch selbst zitieren, bevor es noch Missverständnisse gibt.



alböhi schrieb:


> Jo Mann. Aber meine neuen Frauen sind auch nicht oben ohne.



Gruss vom Öhi


----------



## loretto6 (26. März 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Für die Buben im Forum muss ich mich nun doch selbst zitieren, bevor es noch Missverständnisse gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss vom Öhi



Ich fahr auch immer mit Helm!


----------



## loretto6 (27. März 2009)

Fährt heute Abend jemand? 
Am Nachmittag und Abend soll es laut Wetterbericht nicht regnen.


----------



## Adrian RT (27. März 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Fährt heute Abend jemand?
> Am Nachmittag und Abend soll es laut Wetterbericht nicht regnen.



Ich kann heute nicht...

Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, sofern das Wetter passt? Wer? Wann? Wohin?


----------



## BikerRT (27. März 2009)

*Sonntag* wäre ich evtl. dabei. Gibt es schon ne Tour?


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (27. März 2009)

sonntag wäre ich auch am start... außer es hagelt Katzen

wohin? ich würde ja gern mal den Wackerstein kennenlernen und die Abfahrt über die Wanne...


----------



## BikerRT (28. März 2009)

nobbynic2.25 schrieb:


> sonntag wäre ich auch am start... außer es hagelt Katzen
> 
> wohin? ich würde ja gern mal den Wackerstein kennenlernen und die Abfahrt über die Wanne...



Wackerstein ist schön zu fahren, da wäre ich auch dabei.

Buh, muss mein Bike heute bei dem Sauwetter noch fit machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3STER (28. März 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Bin neu zugezogen und leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker (m 30J.). Sobald ich einen neuen Drahtesel habe, würde ich mich gerne ein paar Touren anschließen.

bis denne


----------



## Adrian RT (28. März 2009)

Also sofern es nicht regnet: Treffpunkt Sonntag 13.00 Uhr Hardys RT -ACHTUNG SOMMERZEIT! Ziel Wackerstein-Schönberg-Wanne oder Variante B) Mädlesfels-Albgut Lindenhof-St-Johann Gestüt-Höllenlochfels-Wolfsfelsen-Grasberg

Am besten nochmal schnell morgen hier nachschauen...

Adrian


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (29. März 2009)

wie sieht das wetter in reutlingen aus???? bei mir regnets jetzt schon minimal??


----------



## Adrian RT (29. März 2009)

nobbynic2.25 schrieb:


> wie sieht das wetter in reutlingen aus???? bei mir regnets jetzt schon minimal??



Hier regnet es nicht, schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus, würde sagen es bleibt bei 13.00 Uhr...


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (29. März 2009)

super!!! gut ich bin dann auch am start!


----------



## Adrian RT (30. März 2009)

Feine Tour gestern, habe doch gesagt es regnet nicht  - sollte vielleicht Meteorologe werden. Naja im Anhang unsere Tour für GoogleEarth...

Morgen Dienstag wieder Nightride mit streckenweisem Tageslicht: Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr - Hardys RT - kurz hier Bescheid geben wer kommen will...

Gruss

Adrian
PS: Wer hat Tour-Vorschläge bzw. Ausflugsziele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (30. März 2009)

Morgen Dienstag wieder Nightride mit streckenweisem Tageslicht: Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr - Hardys RT - kurz hier Bescheid geben wer kommen will...




bin dabei , bis morgen .......................
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## .Harald. (31. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Student in Tübingen und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten aus der Umgebung, die unter der Woche mal abends eine gediegene Runde fahren und mir evtl. ein paar schöne Strecken zeigen können. Kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut aus, was Trails etc. in der Umgebung angeht.  Wenn ich das richtig sehe kommen hier die meisten aus Reutlingen, oder?

viele Grüße,
Harald.

PS: Fahre ein Specialized Stumpjumper. Kondition? ist in arbeit


----------



## loretto6 (31. März 2009)

Hallo Harald, 

herzlich willkommen. Es gibt auch Tübinger hier und sogar einen festen MTB-Treff in Tübingen: immer Freitags 18:15 bei der Touristinfo an der Neckarbrücke. 

Jahreszeitlich bedingt empfiehlt es sich, noch ein Licht mitzubringen, Helm versteht sich von selbst. Dauer und Tempo richten sich nach den Mitfahrern.


----------



## .Harald. (31. März 2009)

Schade, dass ihr Euch Freitags trefft, am Wochenende bin ich oft nicht da. Fährt jemand auch unter der Woche hin und wieder mal? Bin auch kurzfristig immer gerne dabei wenn jemand mal ne kleine kleine Tour startet....


----------



## BikerRT (31. März 2009)

.Harald. schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr Euch Freitags trefft, am Wochenende bin ich oft nicht da. Fährt jemand auch unter der Woche hin und wieder mal? Bin auch kurzfristig immer gerne dabei wenn jemand mal ne kleine kleine Tour startet....


 
Also ich würde auch Abends mal fahren oder am späten Nachmittag, nur nicht bei Dunkelheit, dafür habe ich die falsche Ausrüstung.


----------



## J3STER (31. März 2009)

Da es Freitags wahrscheinlich in die Dunkelheit hinein geht, kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Im Sommer dürfte dies aber kein Problem darstellen  
Startpunkt in Reutlingen wäre für mich auch kein Problem, müsste ich halt das Bike mitm Auto hinkarren und dort auf den vorhandenen Parkplatz =? parken.

bis denne


----------



## Adrian RT (31. März 2009)

ne Beleuchtung zu kaufen lohnt immer - man brauch ja nur ne Fenix LD20  (super hell und die kann man eh immer zuhause brauchen) und ne Rückleuchte, ein paar Akkus - fertig!

So muss jetzt dann los...

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 52817 (1. April 2009)

Ist jemand sehr spontan und will mit mir heute ab 4 oder 5 die alb hoch und runter fahrn, hoch lieber seeehr gemütlich und runter am besten über trails (wovon ich aber nur wenige kenn)? Startpunkt irgendwo in Reutlingen? Will nich alleine fahrn... =)


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht !!!

*Morgen 2. April Nightride , Treffpunkt 19.30 Uhr  bei Hardy`s in Reutlingen*

wer kommt alles mit..............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Adrian RT (1. April 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (2. April 2009)

So..ab nächster Woche sind Ferien.Dann hab ich endlich Zeit..

Dann könnt man mal fahren gehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. April 2009)

Wer bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht beim Night-Ride mit Adrian und Alexander am Start ist, der ist bescheuert...oder erkältet.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## .Harald. (2. April 2009)

bin leider erkältet, war gestern ne schöne Tour fahren auf die Wurmlinger Kapelle... heute morgen mit krassen Halsschmerzen aufgewacht.... wäre gern mal mitgefahren


----------



## Adrian RT (3. April 2009)

Schöne Runde: RT-Übersberg-St.Johann-Grüner Fels-Wolfsfelsen-Grasberg-Gutenberg, waren zwar leider nur zu zweit, hatten aber 40 schönste Serpentinen für uns...


----------



## loretto6 (3. April 2009)

Wie sieht´s heute in Tübingen aus? Ich würde gerne schon um 17 Uhr fahren. 

Spricht was dagegen, ist jemand dabei?


----------



## BikerRT (3. April 2009)

fährt jemand am wochenende? Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich zeit habe, würde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden und dazugesellen. 

Hab mir übrigens jetzt ein neues Bike gegönnt, nen Cube AMS 125 XT und gestern die erste Testfahrt an der Achalm absolviert, fährt sich hervorragend und das Bike will jetzt natürlich richtig gefahren werden.


----------



## mtbjahn (3. April 2009)

Das Cube AMS 125 XT ist `ne gute Wahl, es war auch einer meiner Favoriten. 
Ich werd´ wohl am Sonntag fahren, aber da meine Erkältung bis dahin wohl noch nicht komplett verschwunden sein wird, kann ich vermutlich nur `ne kleine Tour und/oder etwas Fahrtechniktraining machen. Vielleicht fahr´ ich auch einfach bei `ner "normalen" Tour ein bis zwei Stunden mit.
Mal sehen, vielleicht ist bis dahin mein Canyon fahrtüchtig. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (3. April 2009)

@ all ,

*Sonntag 5. April *gehen die Reutlinger wieder auf tour 

Treffpunkt :  *13.00 Uhr bei Hardy`s bike shop*

mein Vorschlag wäre : über den Markwasen zur Breitenbachquelle , auf  halber Höhe Richtung Gönninger See , rauf nach Genkingen , über Rinderberg zum Rossberg , auf schönem Trail nach Gomaringen und über die Alte Burg und Markwasen zurück nach Reutlingen .

wer kommt mit ?

Gruß vom ALEXANDER


----------



## Adrian RT (4. April 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> *Sonntag 5. April *gehen die Reutlinger wieder auf tour
> 
> ...



Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghutze (4. April 2009)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Würde auch mal gerne mit euch mitfahren! Gruss BERGHUTZE


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. April 2009)

Berghutze schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an. Würde auch mal gerne mit euch mitfahren! Gruss BERGHUTZE



@ berghutze ,

ja dann würd ich doch sagen wir sehen uns um 13.00 Uhr 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## David_Scott (5. April 2009)

@ alle,

Ich probiere mal dabei zu sein! Wartet ihr aber auf mich nicht.

Gruß David


----------



## loretto6 (6. April 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine Tour morgen im Sonnenschein?


----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine Tour morgen im Sonnenschein?



Lust schon, aber nach meiner Erkältung und der Tour von gestern werd´ ich mich nun etwas schonen.
Hier findet Ihr übrigens meine Fotos von der gestrigen, sehr schönen Tour.
Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, die RT-Nightrides auf 19:00 Uhr vorzuverlegen? Dann hätten wir mehr Tageslicht und ich hätt´ wieder `ne Chance, mit den Tesla-Besitzern mitzuhalten.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. April 2009)

@ all ,

da wir versuchen fast alle Wünsche zu berücksichtigen ,
starten unsere Nightrides bis auf weiteres um 19.00 Uhr !!!
( Adrian , ich hoffe es ist für dich ok ?? )

*Nächster Nightride : Dienstag 7.April  19.00  Uhr wie immer bei hardy`s bike shop .*

wir versuchen pünktlich zu starten ....................

wer kommt mit ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> wir versuchen pünktlich zu starten ....................



Ja, was das angeht, könntet Ihr Euch ruhig mal etwas mehr Mühe geben! Ich find´s echt nervig, ständig so lange auf Euch warten zu müssen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (6. April 2009)

Jo, 19.00 Uhr müsst schon passen! 

@Mark: Für dich ist der Treffpunkt ne halbe Stunde früher, mit oder ohne Kuchen!!!


----------



## keepcool79 (6. April 2009)

@ alle gestrigen sonntagsfahrer:

die tour gestern war wirklich schön mit endlich angenehmen temperaturen, sonne und leckerem eis. meine bilder von gestern findet ihr hier.

@ nightride fahrer:

wie sieht es am donnerstag mit einer tour aus? könnte mir vorstellen mitzufahren bei gutem wetter und wenn mir jemand ein licht hat.

gruß

doro


----------



## keepcool79 (6. April 2009)

@ adrian,

wo sind deine bilder?

gruß

doro


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2009)

habt ihr das "Wienerwald"-Video schon gesehen?
Das nenn ich mal Fahrzeugbeherrschung, sehr schön!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5764562&postcount=5109


----------



## ebroglio (7. April 2009)

Find es ja schon gut..aber dauerhaft Rad umsetzen etc. find ich nervig..da doch lieber flowig einen schönen Trail runter.Umsetzen geht mit Übung auch gut,Sattel mal bei Gelegenheit runtermachen 

So heute:halb11 Traifelberg.Dann zur Nebelhöhle rüber und anschließend von dort aus nach Unterhausen. Dann rüber zur Achalm und noch schön den Trail mitgenommen. Jetzt wieder zu Hause..nach vielen Pausen,viel geflossenem Schweiß,kaputten Händen und wenig Kraft wieder zu Hause.

Was sollt man dadurch merken: Kondition und mehrere Kettenblätter vorne wären ganz Hilfreich,muss aber nicht,es geht auch mit einem Kettenblatt und *nullinger* Kondition.

Gruß


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2009)

also ich find's geil.
Wie es aussieht hat er Spaß mit seiner Technik, würde ich best. auch so machen, wenn ich das könnte^^ (im nächsten Leben vielleicht  ).
Jedem das seine....'n anderer fährt diese Strecke vllt auf dem Hinterrad, nur weil er Spaß dran hat.....Das Rad-Umsetzen hat er jedenfalls im Griff, da gibt's nix.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. April 2009)

Auch an euch:
Karfreitag soll das Wetter richtig klasse werden,
wer hätte denn Lust auf eine größere Tour?


----------



## aka (8. April 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Auch an euch:
> Karfreitag soll das Wetter richtig klasse werden,
> wer hätte denn Lust auf eine größere Tour?



Hi Oli,

Nadine und ich gehen am Freitag auf eine laengere Tandemtour hier in der Gegend.

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2009)

Hallo Oli,

würde schon gerne, muss das aber erst mal klären. Wo würdest Du denn fahren wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (9. April 2009)

@ll: ein Kollege meiner Schwester, wohnhaft TÜ, ist auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Schrauber+Laden in TÜ und allernächster Umgebung. Tipps!?

Danke
+-


----------



## mtbjahn (9. April 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Auch an euch:
> Karfreitag soll das Wetter richtig klasse werden,
> wer hätte denn Lust auf eine größere Tour?



Doro, Adrian, ich...
Ich zitiere meine Mutter: "Darf man an Karfreitag überhaupt MTB fahren?"
Das sollten wir voher unbedingt klären!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. April 2009)

Warum sollte man den nicht? Werden sicher auch genug Leute spazieren gehen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. April 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro, Adrian, ich...
> Ich zitiere meine Mutter: "Darf man an Karfreitag überhaupt MTB fahren?"
> Das sollten wir voher unbedingt klären!
> 
> ...



Supi

Wann und wo?
Ich komme gerne zu euch nach RT,dann kann es der Christoph vielleicht auch eher einrichten.


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2009)

So wie´s aussieht bin ich dabei, freu ich schon auf morgen! 

Treffpunkt Bahnhof? Uhrzeit: 11:30 oder ist das zu früh?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. April 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> So wie´s aussieht bin ich dabei, freu ich schon auf morgen!
> *
> Treffpunkt Bahnhof? Uhrzeit: 11:30 oder ist das zu früh?*



Wäre für mich ok!


----------



## keepcool79 (9. April 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Bahnhof? Uhrzeit: 11:30 oder ist das zu früh?




Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!

Welcher denn?

Freue mich auch auf eine super Tour bei genialem Wetter!

@ Christoph: nimmst du morgen dein Bike für die Eisdiele?


Gruß

Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. April 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> *Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!*
> 
> Welcher denn?
> 
> ...



Öhhmm... Ich denke doch jener in Reutlingen, und zwar auf der Rückseite (gegenüber Mediamarkt)!?

Wenn ich nix gegenteiliges mehr lese,werde Ich morgen um halb zwölf dort sein.


ICH FREU MICH AUCH!!!!!


----------



## loretto6 (10. April 2009)

@ Olli: Rückseite Reutlinger Bahnhof - wie üblich. 

@Doro: nein, ich nehm das für´s fortgeschrittene Alter, das wird nämlich jeden Tag schlimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (10. April 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro, Adrian, ich...
> Ich zitiere meine Mutter: "Darf man an Karfreitag überhaupt MTB fahren?"
> Das sollten wir voher unbedingt klären!
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich kann heute leider nicht...


----------



## alböhi (10. April 2009)

ja - was?

super wetter - eisdiele????

i´will be back. 

wie wár´s mit sonntag mittag?

gruss andreas


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2009)

ich pummle morgen (Samstag) so gegen 1100 ne Runde...Sonntag geht bei mir nicht.
Hätt wer Lust?


----------



## damage0099 (11. April 2009)

falls noch wer mit will, sind ca. 10.45 Uhr Parkplatz Nebelhöhle


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2009)

krasse Runde zusammen mit damage.....war alles in allem 6h unterwegs......nebelhöhle, gießstein, lichtenstein, holzelfingen, stahleck, rutschenfelsen, wasserfall, bad urach, dettingen, metzingen, reutlingen und fertig.
super wetter, super tour.
gruß


----------



## damage0099 (11. April 2009)

jow, gt, war ne superklasse Tour 

Nur ging mir in Unterhausen das Gesöff aus.....wurde noch richtig hitzig bis ans Auto....war's aber wert! 
Hoffentlich bald wieder.....ich gebe meinem Rachen nochmals Saures^^
bis denne, man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (11. April 2009)

Ja, hallo erstmal,
ich weiß gar nicht, ob Sie´s wußten, aber wir sind gestern etwas Fahrrad gefahren. Meine Fotos von dieser doch recht ansprechenden Tour befinden sich hier.
@ndreas: Morgen wär´ ich auch dabei. Wann und wo?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (11. April 2009)

[email protected]: so ab mittag? kurz und deftig: gutenberg rauf, grasberg, oder wolfsfelsen mit vollkasko runter und anschliessend eisessen.

endlich sommer 

wenn noch wer mitwill - einfach posten oder anrufen.

gruss andreas

ps.: auch die BILD hat mal recht.


----------



## keepcool79 (12. April 2009)

@ andreas:

bin morgen auch für Eis zu haben! Ok, eine Tour ist auch noch drin. Aber nicht nur kurz und deftig, ich muss schließlich was für meine Ausdauer tun.

Mein Vorschlag:

*12 Uhr Hardy´s Bikeshop*

Gruß

Doro


----------



## alböhi (12. April 2009)

heisst das etwa, du willst lieber an der kante bis zum rossfeld fahren, die schönen spitzkehren durch den wald runter zum calver bühl, den pfaffensteig rauf nach hülben - kaffee und kuchenstopp -  und dann den bucklerten kapf wieder runter ?

12 uhr ist o.k., treffpunkt bei hardys.

gruss andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (13. April 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ adrian,
> 
> wo sind deine bilder?
> 
> ...



Meine Bilder haben es endlich online geschafft  - Das Gipfelbild vom 07.04. ist aber leider nix geworden.

Nachdem ich Fr&Sa wegen Verwandschaft nicht konnte, dann bis heute morgen arbeiten musste, heute mittag ne kleinere Runde mit Freundin drehen will & Grillen auf der Alb anvisier (jemand auch Hunger?), die große Frage:

Nightride am Dienstag 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop - wer kommt?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## jasper (13. April 2009)

hey leute,
ich werde ab morgen bis sonntag mit meiner freundin in meiner alten heimat reutlingen verweilen. da wir nicht die räder in den flieger bekommen ohne einen fetten aufpreis zu bezahlen, dachten wir uns, wir könnten evtl. in reutlingen für ein paar tage zwei testräder mieten. und zwar - jetzt kommt´s - rennräder, da meine freundin nicht mtb-mäßig unterwegs ist.
könnt ihr uns empfehlen, wo wir das tun können? hardy´s?
wär super, wenn ihr uns da weiterhelfen könntet 
frohe ostern!


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. April 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Nightride am Dienstag 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop - wer kommt?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Adrian



Ich hätte schon Lust aber hab morgen keine Zeit. Da es diesen Donnerstag ja wieder schlechter werden soll.

Wie siehts am Mittwoch aus?

Gruß


----------



## plusminus (13. April 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ll: ein Kollege meiner Schwester, wohnhaft TÜ, ist auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Schrauber+Laden in TÜ und allernächster Umgebung. Tipps!?
> 
> Danke
> +-



Keiner 'ne Antwort?
+-


----------



## pikehunter69 (13. April 2009)

Nightride am Dienstag 19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop - wer kommt?


@ Adrian ,

bin wieder im Land  und morgen am Start .................!!!     

wer ist bei diesem Traumwetter noch dabei ?

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## frithjof (13. April 2009)

ich geh immer zu rat+tat in der belthlestraße. war bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (13. April 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Keiner 'ne Antwort?
> +-


@ plusminus:

++++ selber schrauben lernen, mit Hilfe von mtb-news.de
+++  selber schrauben
++    Laden, den ich noch nicht gefunden habe
+      Hardys RT
+      Transvelo
-      Wandel RT
-      Trautwein Tü


@jasper: Zwecks Rennrad ausleihen - einfach mal die Läden anrufen - mir ist jedoch keiner bekannt der es anbietet.


----------



## james.clyton (13. April 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von plusminus
> @ll: ein Kollege meiner Schwester, wohnhaft TÜ, ist auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Schrauber+Laden in TÜ und allernächster Umgebung. Tipps!?
> 
> ...





> ich geh immer zu rat+tat in der belthlestraße. war bisher sehr zufrieden!



...gehst lieber zum TransVelo am Zinserdreieck. Die sind nett und machen ordentliche Arbeit. Wie der Rad&Tat arbeitet weiß ich nicht - nett ist er aber ganz sicher NICHT! ...der Typ ist sooo verspuhlt... echt kein Genuss dort hinzugehn. Wenn du was in der Weststadt willst, dann der am Haagtor. FahrradLaden heisst der glaub. Sehr nett und vor allem schnell. Kannst dein Bike gleich abends wieder holen. Bei manchen Bremsen hat er weniger Plan, aber Maguras/Shimanos kennt er top! Und Ferdergabeln hat er drauf...


----------



## plusminus (13. April 2009)

Danke für die vorläufigen Antworten.
Nur fürs Protokoll: ich bin Selbstschrauber! (und empfehle das eigentlich jedem zu werden aber....)
Werde die vorgeschlagenen Läden gerne weiterleiten. Vielleicht lässt sich nach der Meinung anderer TÜler ein klarer Favorit ausmachen.
+-


----------



## rockshox12 (13. April 2009)

Ja Transvelo oder Rad und Tat das sind die zwei besten aus meiner Sicht.

Der Fahrradladen am Haagtor ist sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Aber auf keinen Fall zu Trautwein, ist ein komischer Laden ohne viel Ahnung. 

Ansonsten gäbe es noch Dust Bikes.


----------



## loretto6 (14. April 2009)

Dust Bikes bietet zumindest bei Neurädern einen tollen Service. Sehr nett ist der Kai auch, wie gut die Werkstatt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Das Radlager ist auch ok, allerdings eher eine Adresse für Treckingräder.


----------



## BikerRT (14. April 2009)

hätte eigentlich auch jemand Interesse an Feierabendrunden? Ich habe keine Ausstattung für Night Rides und fahre gerne nach Feierabend so ab 16-17Uhr. Aber auf Dauer alleine macht nicht so viel Spaß.

also wer Interesse hat noch im Tageslicht zu fahren, bitte melden.


----------



## bennyraschke (14. April 2009)

*@BikerRT*

Wo soll's denn los geh'n? ...weil die "fünf bis"-Runden mag ich auch am liebsten ;-)


----------



## BikerRT (14. April 2009)

bennyraschke schrieb:


> *@BikerRT*
> 
> Wo soll's denn los geh'n? ...weil die "fünf bis"-Runden mag ich auch am liebsten ;-)


Also ich fahre eigentlich immer von Reutlingen aus, aber ich kann auch mal nach TÜ kommen. Diese Woche siehts aber eher schlecht aus. Ich bin da rechts spontan.

Ich schreibe es einfach hier in diesen Thread rein, wenn ich vorhabe zu fahren.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> hätte eigentlich auch jemand Interesse an Feierabendrunden? Ich habe keine Ausstattung für Night Rides und fahre gerne nach Feierabend so ab 16-17Uhr. Aber auf Dauer alleine macht nicht so viel Spaß.
> 
> also wer Interesse hat noch im Tageslicht zu fahren, bitte melden.



war heut allein unterwegs, hätt ich das mal gewußt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. April 2009)

High Folks,

Dienstag abend 18 Uhr gibt es einen Treff vom Pfullinger MTB - Club. Da fahr ich auch gelegentlich mit. Nette Leute, gemässigtes Tempo.

Donnerstag Abend startet, auch um 18 Uhr, eine Gruppe ab dem Skatepark. Dies läuft offiziel als offener MTB Treff des ADFC Reutlingen.

Ja und Dienstag, Mittwoch und Freitag gibt es gemeinsame Ausfahrten ab Tübingen. Die starten auch schon um 18 Uhr.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## bennyraschke (14. April 2009)

Wo starten die Tübingen?


----------



## alböhi (15. April 2009)

Dienstags ( das ist eine geführte Gruppe von " Genussmountainbikern " des ADFC ) und Freitags ( die " jungen Wilden " um 18.15; offener MTB - Treff ) an der Neckarbrücke bei der Touri-Info.
Die Mittwochsgruppe ( " Kette rechts "  vom RV Pfeil um 17.30 ) startet am Uhlanddenkmal.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## frithjof (15. April 2009)

moin!
ich komm aus tübingen und hätte auch große lust auf feierabendrunden! kenn mich nur leider überhaupt nicht aus im revier!


----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2009)

Falls ihr Lust auf eine Ausfahrt habt, einfach hier im Thread posten. Treffpunkt angeben, Uhrzeit und Dauer der geplnaten Feierabendrunde. Dann kann sich anschließen, wer Lust (auf Radeln) hat. 

Bei den Touren am WE und an Feiertagen klappt das prima.


----------



## loretto6 (17. April 2009)

Fährt denn heute Abend jemand?

Bei mir wird´s etwas knapp, muss bis 18:00 arbeiten und müsste dann noch heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (17. April 2009)

krieg heut leider Besuch!
Aber fährt zufällig jemand aus Tübingen zum ADFC-Fahrtechnik-Kurs nach Reutlingen (ok, jetzt habe ich mich geoutet)?


----------



## alböhi (18. April 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> krieg heut leider Besuch!
> Aber fährt zufällig jemand aus Tübingen zum ADFC-Fahrtechnik-Kurs nach Reutlingen (ok, jetzt habe ich mich geoutet)?



Hey Leute kommt nur - den Kurs mache ich. 

Meine Deputies sind mtbjahn und sickgirl.

Nur Mut, da kommen noch mehr Einsteiger 

ciao dann bis Sonntag - Gruss Andreas

Ps.: geplant hab ich auch Übungen für ´ne fortgeschrittene Gruppe.


----------



## britta-ox (18. April 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Hey Leute kommt nur - den Kurs mache ich.


Ich würd ja gern, aber jetzt sind erst mal die Kinder dran!

Wir sind übrigens am Sonntag ab 10 Uhr mit Kiddies in Lichtenstein im Klettergarten. Anschließend wird gegrillt, falls noch jemand Lust auf Alternativprogramm hat.
http://www.abenteuerpark-schlosslichtenstein.de/ap_parcours.htm

Gruß Britta


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. April 2009)

Hat von euch jemand morgen Lust auf einen Gegenbesuch?

Treffpunkt ist gegen 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen (Zug aus RT kommt kurz nach 12 an,solange warten wir natürlich)


Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (18. April 2009)

Adrenalin pur - Markus Stahlberg   und der Alböhi.

Zu sehen wahrscheinlich morgen in den Nachrichten zu jeder vollen und halben Stunde im Lokalfernsehn RTF ab 18 Uhr.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klabauterman (20. April 2009)

hi!
gibts in tübingen oder näherer umkreis irgendwelche freerider, oder freeridelastige tourenfahrer,die mir vielleicht n bissl die gegend hier zeigen könnten und 1-2 trails  

gruss leo


----------



## BikerRT (20. April 2009)

Jemand lust am Mittwoch um  ca. 16:30 Uhr ne Runde (2-3Std.) Biken zu gehen? ich starte in Reutlingen. Treffpunkt kann noch frei ausgehandelt werden.


----------



## alböhi (20. April 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hi!
> gibts in tübingen oder näherer umkreis irgendwelche freerider, oder freeridelastige tourenfahrer,die mir vielleicht n bissl die gegend hier zeigen könnten und 1-2 trails
> 
> gruss leo



gern doch - aber nur, wenn ich dein cheetah  mal fahren darf

ich bin nächsten freitag am start. 18.15 neckarbrücke in tü.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (20. April 2009)

hab mal nen kleinen Zwischenbericht zum Kurs am Sonntag:
1. Lockout des Dämpfers defekt
2. Felge wohl nicht mehr zu retten
3. Schaltauge hinüber
4. Schaltwerk verbogen.
War ein teurer Spaß! Hat mir aber sehr viel gebracht, kann ich nur empfehlen! Mein Händler ist recht kulant, der Dämpfer geht auf jeden Fall auf ihn, den Rest muss ich noch aushandeln...
Wünscht mir Glück, will wieder aufs Rad!
Grüße, Frithjof

Ach ja, wann und wo gibts Bilder?


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Jemand lust am Mittwoch um  ca. 16:30 Uhr ne Runde (2-3Std.) Biken zu gehen? ich starte in Reutlingen. Treffpunkt kann noch frei ausgehandelt werden.



hallo,

vielleicht.....kann ich erst so gegen 1400 genau sagen.
Jedoch Pfullingen oder Unterhausen wäre näher für mich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren?
Leider kenn ich mich hier kaum aus und würde deswegen auch nur "mitfahren"



BikerRT schrieb:


> Jemand lust am Mittwoch um ca. 16:30 Uhr ne Runde (2-3Std.) Biken zu gehen? ich starte in Reutlingen. Treffpunkt kann noch frei ausgehandelt werden.


 
Morgen hab ich so früh leider keine Zeit...

 -Kai


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren?
> Leider kenn ich mich hier kaum aus und würde deswegen auch nur "mitfahren"
> 
> 
> ...



kann nur "ebenfalls vielleicht" sagen.
Möglich, ich kann an beiden Tagen oder an keinem 
Heut mittag weiß ich mehr...


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

eben abgeklärt:

@BikerRT: Kann morgen nicht

@KaiKaisen: Kann heute 

Wo könnten wir uns treffen? in Unterhausen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Weis nicht was für dich geschickt ist. Bis nach Pfullingen ist es von mir nicht weit.
Nach Unterhausen wären es 7,8km.

Wie siehts bei dir zeitlich aus?


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

ich habe 1600 Feierabend, bis Traifelberg gute 20km (mit'm Auto + Bike obendrauf  .
Parke dann oben an der Zahnradbahn + pummle nach Unterhausen runter...in Pfullingen bin ich da in 'n paar Minuten.
Wir könnten uns so entgegenfahren und z.B. treffen zw. Unterhausen + Pfullingen irgendwo.

Könnte auch nach Pfullingen kommen.
Welche Richtung hättest vor?


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Das hört sich soweit gut an. Ich darf leider noch bis 17:00uhr arbeiten.
Wäre 18 Uhr für dich ok?gibs ne gute Stelle zwischen unterhausen pfullingen um sich zu treffen?
Von der Strecke her würde ich mich nach dir richten da ich mich dort gar nicht aus kenne


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

oha...1800 ist schon recht spät. Mein Hals ist noch nicht ganz kuriert, und so gegen 2000 ist's doch schon rel. frisch...Sollte so gegen 2000 wieder zu hause sein, noch viel zu erledigen heut.

Früher geht's nicht?


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo hin.na pfullingen geht ne halbe Stunde früher muss leider vorher noch heim


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

aha, ok. Wie wär's dann so um 1730 in Pfullingen, sagen wir am Freibad?
Oder dort wo der Radweg nach Unterhausen durchgeht, ist doch rechts mal 'n Friedhof wo links davon ne Wirtschaft ist....kenne mich da leider nicht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Ok dann sagen wir 17:30Uhr am Freibad in Pfullingen.
Vielleicht gesellt sich ja noch jemand dazu.
Ich hof mal wir erkennen uns


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

aaah, hab dir grad ne PM geschickt....hat sich überschnitten, bin um 1730 am Freibad,
bis nachher,
gruß damage


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. April 2009)

Was auf der Hinfahrt mit Regen angefangen hat war dann die beste Tour die ich bis jetzt hatte.
Danke nochmals an Damage0099 war echt super. Immer wieder gerne...

So jetzt erst mal unter die Dusche.


----------



## BikerRT (21. April 2009)

*Morgen Mi. 22.04. 16:30 gehe ich biken. Treffpunkt 16:30 am Hardy´s Bike Shop, ich warte dort bis 16:40. 

Geplante Strecke: Pfullingen, Wackerstein, Ruoffseck, Pfullinger Berg, Breitenbachquelle, Markwasen, SSV-Stadion.
*


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Was auf der Hinfahrt mit Regen angefangen hat war dann die beste Tour die ich bis jetzt hatte.
> Danke nochmals an Damage0099 war echt super. Immer wieder gerne...
> 
> So jetzt erst mal unter die Dusche.



hallo,
ja, hat viel Spaß gemacht 

Am Heimweg die Zahnradbahn hoch hat es jedoch plötzlich aus Eimern gegossen...aber das war's wert! 

Und ja: Gerne jederzeit wieder.....aber warte mal ab, bis du mit den Freaks hier gefahren bist, da lernst was und kriegst was zu sehen  

PS: das holprige Stück runter waren keine 30km/h, nur 29.58 
jedoch saugeil............

man sieht sich....
gruß damage


----------



## alböhi (22. April 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> hab mal nen kleinen Zwischenbericht zum Kurs am Sonntag:
> 1. Lockout des Dämpfers defekt
> 2. Felge wohl nicht mehr zu retten
> 3. Schaltauge hinüber
> ...


 

hat euch der mark so hart rangenommen? in meiner gruppe hatte ich keine kolateralschäden. 

gruss andreas

[email protected]: kannst du bitte deine bilder vom fahrtechnikkurs verlinken? meine mach ich am wochenende klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (22. April 2009)

Ich glaube, ich bin auf der letzten Abfahrt ausgerutscht und auf mein Hinterrad gefallen. Kann nur so gewesen sein, ich war weder schnell, noch hat irgendwo die Felge aufgesetzt. Sowas merkt man ja in der Regel. Firma Trautwein stellt sich leider ein bisschen an, ich glaube, ich muss da nochmal Dampf machen. Ich kann da den Dämpfer austauschen (ZEG), den Rest werd ich woanders machen lassen. Oder kann mir jemand aus dem Forum zeigen, wie man Laufräder einspeicht?


----------



## pikehunter69 (22. April 2009)

@ all ,

unser nächster Nightridetermin :

*Donnerstag 23. April 19.30 Uhr , hardy`s bike shop Reutlingen , Dauer ca 2-3 Stunden*
nächste Woche werden zumindest Adrian , Mark , Doro und meiner einer nicht fahren . Da rocken wir die trails am Gardasee.........!!!

wer ist alles mit von der partie ?

also dann bis morgen , und bitte pünktlich

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Sickgirl (22. April 2009)

@frithjof
Willst du die alte Nabe wiederverwenden?
Bei der Deore, die du drinnen hast lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, da würde ich mir ein komplett neues Hinterrad kaufen.
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## aka (22. April 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Oder kann mir jemand aus dem Forum zeigen, wie man Laufräder einspeicht?


Die Anleitung hier fand ich recht gut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136049

Folgende Tipps von einem ehemaligen Laufradbauer hat mir sehr geholfen:
Oel auf Nippel und Gewinde! Guten Speichenschluessel benutzen.
Wenn alle Speichen eingefaedelt sind die Nippel ringsherum so aufschrauben, dass der letzte Gewindegang im Nippel gerade verschwindet. Von da an alle Speichen gleichmaessig jeweils durch viertel Umdrehungen anziehen.
Dann hat man schon mal eine recht einheitliche Basis fuer eine gleichmaessige Speichenspannung. Denn Rest mache nach meinem Ohr und Rundlauf, wobei ich mehr Wert auf gleichmaessige, hohe Speichenspannung als auf uebertriebenen Rundlauf lege.
Ach ja, auf der Antriebsseite stehen ja die Speichen steiler - die zuerst und richtig auf Spannung bringen (nicht wundern - die Felge ist dann nicht mittig). Ist das gemacht, die SPeichen auf der anderen Seite spannen. Da hier der Winkel flacher ist, ziehen diese Speichen die Felge einfach in die Mitte.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. April 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> @frithjof
> Willst du die alte Nabe wiederverwenden?
> Bei der Deore, die du drinnen hast lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, da würde ich mir ein komplett neues Hinterrad kaufen.
> Gruß
> Ulrike



Außerdem würd´ ich Dir eine breitere Felge empfehlen, z.B. Mavic EN 521 Disc, DT EX 5.1 D, DT E 540 (Nachfolger: E 530) oder Sun Equalizer 29. Diese Felgen sind nur 50-100 Gramm schwerer als Standardfelgen, aber eindeutig stabiler, steifer und das Risiko eines Durchschlags (Platten mit mehreren Löchern) ist geringer.
*Hier findest Du übrigens einige Fotos vom Fahrtechnikkurs am vergangenen Sonntag*, allerdings bist Du leider auf keinem der Fotos zu sehen. Achtung: Es gibt zwei Seiten mit Fotos! Leider muß ich zumindest einen Teil davon bald wieder löschen, da ich bald an die Grenzen des Speichers in meinem Benutzeralbum komm´.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Da rocken wir die trails am Gardasee.........!!!
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



...wie geil ist das denn.... 

Wünsche euch geilstes Wetter + allseits gute Beine und pannenfreie Trails!

PS: Gönnt ihr euch auch den 601? Gönn ich mir diesjahr wahrscheinlich auch noch


----------



## mtbjahn (22. April 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...wie geil ist das denn....
> 
> Wünsche euch geilstes Wetter + allseits gute Beine und pannenfreie Trails!
> 
> PS: Gönnt ihr euch auch den 601? Gönn ich mir diesjahr wahrscheinlich auch noch



Ja, auf den steh´ ich total - schon allein deswegen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2009)

...war das am 601????
2006....ohje....

Was war passiert?

Hier gibts n super Fred zu dem 601er, super Pic's dabei.

Der ein- oder andere muß / kann / soll evt. an ein paar Stellen absteigen, aber daran soll's bei mir nicht scheitern....ich MUSS ihn nicht am Stück runterfahren.


----------



## frithjof (22. April 2009)

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich muss mal sehen, im Endeffekt wird der Geldbeutel entscheiden...
Hab ja schon groß rumgetönt, vielleicht was zu verändern, wenn Teile verschlissen sind, aber dass es so schnell geht, kann ja keiner ahnen!
Wenn der Dämpfer wieder flott ist kann ich mich drum kümmern. 

ICH WILL WIEDER AUFS RAD!!!


----------



## mtbjahn (22. April 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...war das am 601????
> 2006....ohje....
> 
> Was war passiert?
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinner´, war es am 601er. Jedenfalls ist es auf der Abfahrt vom Monte Altissimo passiert. Im Gegensatz zu Dir dacht´ ich halt, ich MUSS ihn am Stück runterfahren. Der Weg hatte sowohl längs als auch quer zur Fahrtrichtung ein Gefälle, dazu kleine lose Steine. Ich war sehr langsam unterwegs, hab´ vorne etwas gebremst und plötzlich ist das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man es schafft alle Finger auszustrecken, bevor man auf der Hand landet. Den Ringfinger hatt´ ich allerdings in dem "Fall" ausnahmsweise noch angewinkelt.
Nochmal ein "Danke!" an alböhi für die Betreuung im Krankenhaus in Arco und an junkyjerk für die Fahrt ins Krankenhaus in Rovereto!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2009)

Jetzt fällt's mir wieder ein. Das hast du mir mal erzählt...
Hab noch so viel vor dieses Jahr, ich hoffe, daß das bei mir noch klappt. Sonst eben nächstes Jahr (spätestens).

Das Wetter scheint euch ja hold zu sein 
Laßt's krachen + übertreibts nicht 

gruß damage


----------



## Adrian RT (23. April 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> unser nächster Nightridetermin :
> 
> ...





Bin heute dabei!!!


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2009)

ich komm auch -  mit lichtgeschwindigkeit 

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (23. April 2009)

Hi RT/TÜler. Gibt es für den 2.5. schon Tourenpläne? Würde gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren!!!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## aka (25. April 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi RT/TÜler. Gibt es für den 2.5. schon Tourenpläne? Würde gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren!!!


Gute Idee - wäre eventuell dabei. Gerne auch etwas länger.


----------



## alböhi (25. April 2009)

am 2. muss ich noch arbeiten - sonntag wär ich zu haben.

gruss andreas


----------



## Henny81 (25. April 2009)

moin,

wie schauen eure touren denn so aus in sachen schwierigkeit, ich bin der absolute neuling was touren fahren angeht bzw auch nich wirklich in bestform was meine kondition angeht. ich wohne in sonnenbühl und hätte es ja nun nicht wirklich weit nach reutlingen mal ebend das rad ins auto. oder gibts unter euch auch die gemütlichen fahrer die nict unbedingt auf jeden berg rauf wollen? würde mich da doch ganz gern mal anschliessen wenn ich wieder etwas fitter bin. ich wohne hier auch noch nicht so lange als das ich mich hier auskennen würde was angemessene strecken angeht. ich komme aus leipzig da ist alles etwas flacher^^ 

gruss henrik


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2009)

Henny81 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie schauen eure touren denn so aus in sachen schwierigkeit...oder gibts unter euch auch die gemütlichen fahrer die nict unbedingt auf jeden berg rauf wollen?
> gruss henrik



Hallo Henrik,

unsere Touren sind mal kurz (1,5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit) und mal lang (über vier Stunden reine Fahrzeit). Wir fahren meistens ein recht gemütliches Tempo und machen auch alle 15 bis 30 Minuten eine kleine Pause. Bergauf fahren wir größtenteils auf breiten und bergab auf schmalen Wegen. Was fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten angeht: Schau´ Dir doch einfach mal unsere Fotos an, Bilder sagen in dieser Hinsicht mehr als Worte.

an Alle:

Doro, Alexander und ich fahren morgen mal wieder mit Oli von Nürtingen aus.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (26. April 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> am 2. muss ich noch arbeiten - sonntag wär ich zu haben.
> 
> gruss andreas


dasselbe^^

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (26. April 2009)

Hallo ihr Nürtinger Sonntagsfahrer(Alex, Doro, Olli, Mark)

seit heute weiß ich, dass es Sinn macht seine Teilnahme ins Forum zu schreiben - denn, ich war wenige Minuten nach euch in Nürtingen und hab euch leider nicht mehr angetroffen. Naja seis drumm, bin dann halt alleine gefahren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mtbjahn (27. April 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

schade, daß Du uns verpaßt hast! Hoffentlich klappt´s bald mal wieder! Wenn Du willst, kannst Du hier nachschauen, was Dir so im Einzelnen entgangen ist.

an Alle:
Bitte kopiert die Fotos, die Euch gefallen in den nächsten Tagen auf Eure Festplatte, denn ich muß leider Einiges löschen, um wieder Platz für neue Fotos zu schaffen. Das gilt auch für die anderen Fotos in meinem Benutzeralbum.  

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bucki08 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Mark,

ja das ist wirklich schade. Hat von euch jemand eine gps Datei. Würde gerne mal sehen wieviel Meter unser Weg auseinander lag. Wenn ich eure Bilder so anschaue, kann das nicht weit gewesen sein.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2009)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Nürtinger Sonntagsfahrer(Alex, Doro, Olli, Mark)
> 
> seit heute weiß ich, dass es Sinn macht seine Teilnahme ins Forum zu schreiben -



Oder,wenn man das nicht macht,zumindest pünktlich zu sein.

Mensch!


----------



## bucki08 (27. April 2009)

Naja, wie auch immer - ist halt blöd gelaufen. Der Zug war um 11:04 da, aber da scheint ihr wohl nicht mehr dagewesen zu sein. Anyway, das nächste Mal klappts wieder


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2009)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer - ist halt blöd gelaufen. Der Zug war um 11:04 da, aber da scheint ihr wohl nicht mehr dagewesen zu sein. Anyway, das nächste Mal klappts wieder



Hmm,
das war aber bestimmt fast 10 nach elf,als wir los sind.
bist du vieleicht auf der Bahnhofrückseite gewesen?

Genau,nächstes Mal (z.B.am kommenden langen WE?) klappt es bestimmt wieder!

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (27. April 2009)

Als ich vom Zug ausgestiegen bin, Fahrtrichtung Stuttgart bin ich zunächst unten rechts raus (von Innenstadt weg) und dann aber wieder unter den Gleisen durch am Bahnhofsgebäude - da war aber auch niemand. Langsam glaube ich aber, dass ihr wo anders gewartet habt.

Egal, es kommen noch andere Tage.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. April 2009)

gibts in tübingen n vernünftigen laden,die laufräder einspeichen können?


----------



## aka (27. April 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> gibts in tübingen n vernünftigen laden,die laufräder einspeichen können?



Ich habe ein HR von Whizz-Wheels aus Schoenaich, das ist sehr ordentlich aufgebaut. Dort habe ich auch schon Speichen etc. gekauft, sind echt nett die Jungs.
Haico Wheels sollen auch gut sein, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Die sitzen glaube ich in Entringen.


----------



## loretto6 (27. April 2009)

Beim Schloß Roseck gibt´s einen relativ neuen Laden Pedaliero Bike Shop. Der Meschanigger hat früher bei Holzer/Gerolsteiner eingespeicht und für ein Fachmagazin aus Stgt Laufräder getestet.


----------



## aka (27. April 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ... hat früher ...


Haider -> Haico


----------



## Klabauterman (27. April 2009)

so direkt in tübingen,wo man net mitn auto hinfahren muss, gibts nix?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2009)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> so direkt in tübingen,wo man net mitn auto hinfahren muss, gibts nix?



Willst du gescheite Laufräder oder willst du Benzin sparen


----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2009)

^^hehe, der war gut!


----------



## Klabauterman (27. April 2009)

is ja nur n bissl nachzentrieren


----------



## aka (27. April 2009)

> is ja nur n bissl nachzentrieren



Hey Oli!

There´s a bicycle broken - up the road! 
Hmmmmm. This sounds like a job for... Bicycle Repair Man...
If only Bicycle Repair Man were here!



@Klabautermann: ned übel nehmen, ist so eine Art Running Gag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> If only Bicycle Repair Man were here!
> 
> 
> 
> @Klabautermann: ned übel nehmen, ist so eine Art Running Gag.



Wait!
I think I know where I can find him!


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. April 2009)

So mal wieder etwas offtopic.

Aber mein Rad braucht jetzt dringend mal ne Wartung.
Jetzt gibs 2 möglichkeiten.

1. Zum Händler gehen. Dann bräuchte ich einen fähigen in der Gegend.
2. Selber machen. Dann brauch ich aber entweder gute Anleitungen und Werkzeug oder jemanden der helfen kann bzw. vielleicht sogar ne "werkstadt" hat wo man es zusammen machen kann...


----------



## loretto6 (28. April 2009)

In RT hat Transvelo einen guten Ruf. Hardys Bike Shop soll auch ok sein.


----------



## frithjof (29. April 2009)

so, mein Dämpfer ist wieder da und dank Andreas bin ich wieder einsatzbereit! Vielleicht müsste der Dämpfer noch ein wenig eingestellt werden, hat jemand ne Dämpferpumpe, die er beim nächsten Ritt mitbringen könnte?
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. April 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> so, mein Dämpfer ist wieder da und dank Andreas bin ich wieder einsatzbereit! Vielleicht müsste der Dämpfer noch ein wenig eingestellt werden, hat jemand ne Dämpferpumpe, die er beim nächsten Ritt mitbringen könnte?
> Grüße, Frithjof


 
Ich hab eine...


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2009)

sollte eigentlich jeder haben, der nen Luftdämpfer fährt...


----------



## frithjof (29. April 2009)

hab das Bike noch nicht so lang und war vorher nur frontstahlgefedert. Aber steht auf jeden Fall auf dem Plan!


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2009)

hehe, mit der Zeit wird der Werkzeugkoffer immer voller....das kenn ich^^


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dreh heute ne Runde mitm Kumpel.
Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden.
Wird ne gemütliche Runde Richtung Unterjesingen durchn Schönbuch zurück zu WHO. Anschließend vielleicht noch nen gemütliches Bier

*Donnerstag 30. April *
*19:50 Uhr , hardy`s bike shop Reutlingen *
*20:15 Uhr , Shell Kirchentellinsfurt*
*20:45 Uhr , Tübingen Neckarbrücke / Tourist Info /S-Point*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (30. April 2009)

Hab leider kein vernünftiges Licht, würd sonst gern mitkommen!

Aber fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. April 2009)

Mein Kumpel auch nicht wirklich wir fahren aber auch nicht die Killer trails.bin da das Letzte mal mit nee Sigma Sport gefahren und es war meine erste trail fahrt


----------



## frithjof (1. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Ausfahrt heute?  Würde gern 2-3 Stunden durch den Schönbuch oder so gurken, kenn mich aber leider nicht aus! Könnte auch Richtung Reutlingen oder sonstwohin kommen!

ICH WILL AUFS RAD!!!


----------



## frithjof (1. Mai 2009)

*findet der treff heut um 18.15 an der touri-info in tübingen statt???*


----------



## frithjof (2. Mai 2009)

seid ihr alle Heim bei Mutti oder was ist hier los? Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? Ich war gestern zumindest schön allein im Schönbuch unterwegs, war ne herrliche Tour. Aber es wollte ja keiner.

Wie siehts morgen aus? So ab *13:00 Uhr*? Treffpunkt ist mir relativ Lachs.


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur später. Die anderen sind doch in Italien.
Bin aber nicht so fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (3. Mai 2009)

Das erklärt ja so einiges!
Andreas meinte, er würde um 13 Uhr losdüsen, hab aber nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Kann aber auch noch nichts sicher sagen, da ich evtl in die Wilhelma fahre!


----------



## alböhi (3. Mai 2009)

bin die letzten vier tage gefahren. der job ( ich hab ne jugendfreizeit geguided ) war wesentlich energiefressender als erwartet - sogar eine regenerationsfahrt wär mir heut zu viel. ich mach auf ruhetag.

gruss andreas

@ frithjof : tolles avartar - der mann der schneller bremst wie sein schatten


----------



## frithjof (4. Mai 2009)

die Regierug wollte dann doch in den Zoo...
Ich muss leider morgen nach Bremen zur Konfirmation meines Bruders fahren und komme wohl erst nächste Woche wieder!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
Happy Trails!


----------



## P3ARL (4. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all!

War auch mit beim Bike-Workshop. Hatte das einzige ungefederte Rad... ha... ihr erkennt mich. 
Aber damit is jetzt Schluss....hab n neues. Cube LTD Race. Morgen geh ichs holen *freu*
Demnach könnt ich mich jetzt für diverse Touren begeistern, nachdem ich mich n bisschen an das völlig neue Fahrverhalten gewöhnt hab... 

LG Stefan


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Mai 2009)

Hier gibt´s ein paar Fotos vom "RT/TÜ-Thread-Gardasee-Urlaub". Ich hoff´, daß wir mal wieder `nen gemeinsamen Urlaub mit gleicher oder zumindest ähnlicher Besetzung hinbekommen!
@Stefan: Willkommen! Das Rad ist `ne gute Wahl!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## frithjof (4. Mai 2009)

hey stefan!
schön, dass du dabei bist! vielleicht erinnerst du dich, ich war der mit der großen klappe und dem zerschossenen bulls am ende!

hey rest!
ich hoffe ihr hattet spaß und keine ausfälle! die fotos sehen klasse aus! ab nächster woche bin ich mit am start!


----------



## Adrian RT (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

meine Bilder vom ersten Tag sind nun auch online - click. 

Morgen abend - Dienstag 19.30 Uhr Nightride, Treffpunkt Hardys RT- sofern Wetter passt - wer kommt?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. Mai 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Bilder vom ersten Tag sind nun auch online - click.
> 
> ...





dann wollen wir mal wieder die hometrails unter die Stollen nehmen 

 - sofern es keine Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei.............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## philipp7586 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle.
Ich wohne seit kurzen in der Nähe von Tübingen und suche dringend eine schicke Strecke um schnell bergab zu fahren. Gibt es das etwas passendes für jemand der gerne Dirt`s fährt und bergab weit springt?

Greets

philipp


----------



## Adrian RT (5. Mai 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> dann wollen wir mal wieder die hometrails unter die Stollen nehmen
> 
> - sofern es keine Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei.............!!!
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



Haben beschlossen - zu nass, zu kalt, zu wenige  - wir sind vom Gardasee noch verwöhnt und bleiben daher nun bei diesem Sauwetter zuhause - hat ja eh sonst keiner zugesagt...

Gruss

Adrian&Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2009)

@ philipp : schau doch mal dort vorbei www.panzergelaen.de oder am schei............... - du hast ´ne pn.

in tübingen findest du bei Kai ( www.bikedreams.de ) gleichgesinnte.

gruss andreas 

@ll : ( ich hab zwangspause - d.h. viel arbeit. in der freien wildbahn ist mit mir erst wieder ende mai zu rechnen - egal, hauptsache biken


----------



## P3ARL (5. Mai 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> hey stefan!
> schön, dass du dabei bist! vielleicht erinnerst du dich, ich war der mit der großen klappe und dem zerschossenen bulls am ende!



Hey Frithjof, 
ich würd mich auch so an dich erinnern... am Namen liegts ;-) 

Hab mein Bike heut geholt und bin schon ne Runde gefahren. Ein Traum!! Das war ne mega-gute Wahl!! 

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, wo ich mein altes ungefedertes MTB loswerden kann? Ich kann hier keine zwei Räder unterstellen und muss demnach das zweite irgendwie abschießen.


----------



## keepcool79 (6. Mai 2009)

@ alle Gardasse Urlauber:

von mir gibt es hier von unserem super schönen und herausforderungsvollem Urlaub am Gardasse ein paar Fotos

ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## loretto6 (6. Mai 2009)

P3ARL schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, wo ich mein altes ungefedertes MTB loswerden kann? Ich kann hier keine zwei Räder unterstellen und muss demnach das zweite irgendwie abschießen.



In der heutigen Ausgabe des Tagblatts kommt eine Anzeige von Trautwein zu ihrem Fahrrad-Flohmarkt. Der findet irgendwann in nächster Zeit statt.


----------



## P3ARL (6. Mai 2009)

@loretto6: Danke!


----------



## keepcool79 (7. Mai 2009)

@ alle Freitagsfahrer

wenn das wetter morgen abend in ordnung ist würden mark und ich in tübingen mitfahren.

wer ist morgen noch dabei?

da ich kein licht habe, würde ich gerne gegen 20.45 wieder zurück sein

gruß

doro


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Mai 2009)

Erstmal stellt sich doch die Frage: Wer ist heute Abend in Reutlingen dabei? Oder muß ich heute alleine fahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (7. Mai 2009)

[email protected]: rahmenbauermesse mit open end find ich entspannend - hätt aber auch kein problem just in time um 18.15 das rad in tü aus dem auto zu packen.

gruss andreas 

hallo tü der graue ist ganz nah


----------



## BikerRT (8. Mai 2009)

Wer hätte Lust *Samstag *oder *Sonntag* mittag so *ab 14 Uhr* ne Runde im Raum Reutlingen zu drehen? Ne Strecke habe ich leider keine, weil ich mich auch nicht so gut auskenne. Würde gerne mal die Ecke Eningen unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (8. Mai 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ alle Freitagsfahrer
> 
> wenn das wetter morgen abend in ordnung ist würden mark und ich in tübingen mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich natürlich mit dabei!!


----------



## keepcool79 (8. Mai 2009)

@ christoph: 
ich glaube das würde heute eine schlammschlacht werden und darauf haben mark, andreas und ich nicht so sehr lust. bei uns hat es eben richtig stark geregnet.
am so kann ich leider nicht, deswegen wäre ich gerne heute gefahren.

@ alle sonntagsradler:

habe am sonntag bewirtungsdienst in freizeitheim des cvjm pfullingens. wenn ihr in der nähe radelt, könnte ihr gerne euren abschluss oder zwischenstopp dort machen

gruß

doro


----------



## loretto6 (8. Mai 2009)

Schade, kann ich aber voll verstehen. 

Hier ging vorher ein heftiges Gewitter runter, mit Sturm, Hagel und allen Schikanen und das nächste ist schon im Anflug. Deswegen werd ich heute Abend schön zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## alböhi (8. Mai 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> ........... mark, andreas und ich ...........
> 
> gruß
> 
> doro



@ll : ein neues team - wir sind  M A D und aus Reutlingen 
  ausserdem sind wir wasserscheu und haben eine schlammallergie.


----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> In der heutigen Ausgabe des Tagblatts kommt eine Anzeige von Trautwein zu ihrem Fahrrad-Flohmarkt. Der findet irgendwann in nächster Zeit statt.


Hi, kannst du (oder irgend jemand) den genauen TErmin und die GEnaue Uhrzeit, sowie den Ort sagen? Danke!


----------



## Bored Bii (9. Mai 2009)

Hi alle zusammen,

hat jmd. Lust *jetzt *eine Runde ab TÜ zu fahren? ...warte mal so bis *17:30* auf 'ne etwaige Antwort... Ich dachte so an 1,5-2h eher ezy. Hab kein Licht, also rechtzeitig zurück.

PS: Entschuldigt mein scheiss Name - mir ist eben nix eingefallen und ich wollte schnell hier rein schreiben... 

PPS: Hallo an alle. Bin neu hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (9. Mai 2009)

Bored Bii schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> hat jmd. Lust *jetzt *eine Runde ab TÜ zu fahren? ...warte mal so bis *17:30* auf 'ne etwaige Antwort... Ich dachte so an 1,5-2h eher ezy. Hab kein Licht, also rechtzeitig zurück.
> 
> ...


Da sich für heute mittag niemand gemeldet hatte war ich alleine mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Komme gerade heim. 

War ne coole Tour: Stadion, Gönningen, Roßberg (kurzer Rast um ein Radler zu schnappen), Gönningen, Breitenbachquelle, Markwasen


----------



## alböhi (9. Mai 2009)

mark und ich waren mit ein paar leuten im maienwald, glemser stausee und am wolfsfelsen. im unteren drittel sieht´s nun  sehr " gepflegt aus 

gruss andreas


----------



## ebroglio (9. Mai 2009)

Tja..

Da wurde einfach der kurze Wurzeltrail an der Achalm plattgemacht.
Überall schotter..sehr schade.

Wer ist denn da heut runtergefahren als ich gerade hochgelaufen bin?!
War etwa gegen 18.20 oder so..


----------



## BikerRT (10. Mai 2009)

geht heute keiner im Raum Reutlingen biken?


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Mai 2009)

Hatte auch drauf gewartet.jetzt ist leider bei mir zu spät:-(


----------



## BikerRT (10. Mai 2009)

hm, sind wohl alle heute bei Mutti....

*Ich warte mal noch bis 14:30* wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich wohl alleine losziehen.


----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Mai 2009)

@Mark
@Alböhi, Meister des schlechten Wortwitzes ;-))

War echt ein suuper cooles Wochende!!!
Viel gelernt, viel geschwitzt und viel gelacht!!

Hätte nie gedacht, das in den 2 Tagen so viel geht......

Viele Grüße Regina


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2009)

Ach du bist das - herzlich willkommen im Club.

Wie gefällt dir mein neuer Leitsatz: die Alb hautnah erfahren 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## P3ARL (11. Mai 2009)

@Alböhi

Moinsen, war dein Interesse an meinem alten Bike ein Scherz oder ernsthaft? Du hast dich seither nicht gemeldet... wollt deshalb mal nachfragen... (weil ich aus Platzmangel mein neues nämlich immer 66 Stufen hochtragen muss...und das nach der Tour *ächz* ;-)  )

Gruß Stefan


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2009)

P3ARL schrieb:


> @Alböhi
> 
> Moinsen, war dein Interesse an meinem alten Bike ein Scherz oder ernsthaft? Du hast dich seither nicht gemeldet... wollt deshalb mal nachfragen... (weil ich aus Platzmangel mein neues nämlich immer 66 Stufen hochtragen muss...und das nach der Tour *ächz* ;-)  )
> 
> Gruß Stefan



geduld - mein junger padawan, das war kein scherz - und nun geniess deinen täglichen downhill  

hier nochmal ´ne pn.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (11. Mai 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> @Mark
> @Alböhi, Meister des schlechten Wortwitzes ;-))
> 
> War echt ein suuper cooles Wochende!!!
> ...



@Regina und die anderen Teilnehmer:

Wie gesagt: Mir hat´s mit Euch auch viel Spaß gemacht, Ihr wart echt ein sehr symphatischer Haufen!
Hier findet Ihr ein paar Fotos vom Wochenende. Weitere Fotos gibt´s dann demnächst hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (11. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt dir mein neuer Leitsatz: die Alb hautnah erfahren 


Ja der triffts wirklich gut!!!!
..nachdem gestern ja sogar noch mein linkes Ohrläppchen Blutsbruderschaft mit der Dornenranke schließen musste ist mein rechtes Ohrläppchen heute das einzige Körperteil dass nicht weh tut 

...naja das ist eben wahre Naturverbundenheit


----------



## frithjof (11. Mai 2009)

so, die konfirmation ist rum und ich bin wieder im lande! ist die tage schon ne tour geplant?


----------



## Viol.a (11. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen

Bin blutige Anfängerin und erst seit Kurzem (Kanarenurlaub sei Dank) euphorisch/ambitioniert auf meinem Radl unterwegs..meistens zieht´s mich nach dem Feierabend auf den Spitzberg, zwischen Wurmlinger Kapelle und Tü..und dreh da so meine Runden. Als Anfängerin leider bergauf noch mit Minimalkondition..Schnappatmung inkl..aber bereits mit kleinen Erfolgsverzeichnissen..also auf ´nem guten Weg glaub ich
Hier und da trau ich mich dann auch mal auf ´nen kleineren Trail..aber genau da liegt mein Problem..leider habe ich wie gesagt nur wenig Erfahrung und guck mehr" wie ich da so technisch durch komme"..und viele der zig Möglichkeiten kenn ich einfach gar nicht - was am Meisten nervt!!
Vor kurzem im Schönbuch bin ich brav dem "offiziellen" Weg gefolgt (zugegeben war es recht feucht schlammig am Boden), weil ich halt absolut nicht einschätzen konnte, was geht oder nicht.
Könnte mir jemand Tips für Trails, Touren etc.für den Raum um den Spitzberg bzw. Schönbuch geben, wo man als Anfängerin sich mal ausprobieren kann..so mit learning by doing..??
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hier findet Ihr ein paar Fotos vom Wochenende. Weitere Fotos gibt´s dann demnächst hier.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



o.k. die fotos sind hier

@ vio.la : in rottenburg gibt´s ´nen kleinen bikepark, bei wurmlingen eine nette kiesgrube und natürlich den märchensee.

da fahren wir, wenn´s trocken ist immer wieder gerne hin. da liegt dann die kiesgrube auf dem weg 

willkommen im forum - in tü startet der freitagtagstreff um 18.15 an der neckarbrücke bei der touriinfo.

gruss andreas


----------



## Viol.a (12. Mai 2009)

Den Märchensee kenn ich noch gar nicht..aber den kann ich perfekt auf meinem Weg zur Kapelle oder Schönbuch einbauen. Ich glaube, daß paßt ganz gut.
Und diese Kiesgrube?? Wo/wie finde ich die? Ist das zwischen Wendelsheim und Wurmlingen? Dann weiß ich glaub ich um was es sich handelt
Der Bikepark wird wahrscheinlich der sein, den Kai mit initiiert hat, aber das ist noch nix für mich Ich bin noch bei den "Grundeinstellungen"...
Auf welchem Niveau/welche Strecken fahrt Ihr denn bei Euren Freitagsausfahrten?..also ich meine, wie gessagt, ich bin noch nicht wirklich so fit..
Grüße Viola und danke


----------



## loretto6 (12. Mai 2009)

Das Niveau richtet sich nach denen, die mitfahren. Wir haben bisher noch keinen und auch keine im Wald stehen lassen. 

Strecken gibt es viele eher einfache und wenige schwierige entlang des Neckars und im Schönbuch. Wenn Du Herausforderungen suchst, die gibt es dann am Albtrauf. 

Was schön und einfach zu fahren ist, das ist der Trail am Neckar entlang. Beim Kraftwerk in Kiebingen einfach immer den Fluß entlang bis zur Schleuse bei Hirschau. Aber Vorsicht beim Baggersee in Hirschau hat´s viele freilaufende Nackedeis.


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ........Das Niveau ...............



ach da fährst du immer rum


----------



## Viol.a (12. Mai 2009)

Also dann werde ich mich wohl mal anschließen bei Euch..und einfach mal gucken Ihr fahrt bei entsprechendem Wetter JEDEN Freitag?? Und Treffpunkt ist dann immer die Touriinfo in Tü.??
Also kommenden Freitag ist zwar nicht drinn, aber nächste Woche..wenn nix dazwischen kommt, gerne. 
Hoffen wir mal, daß es da draußen mal etwas besseres Wetter gibt! Ist ja zum heulen!
Ciao Viola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big.E (13. Mai 2009)

heya supergirl regina, hoffe es ist alles wieder fit im schritt....;-)
liebster gruß
biggi


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2009)

hat jemand zufällig lust, heute gegen 17.00 uhr zu fahren? gern auch früher oder später (hab nur kein licht!)
würd mich freuen!
grüße, frithjof


----------



## loretto6 (14. Mai 2009)

Lust hätte ich, es gibt aber zwei wenns:

Wenn´s Wetter hält und wenn ich rechtzeitig von meinem Termin heute nachmittag zurück bin.

Wo willst Du denn starten?


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2009)

big.E schrieb:


> heya supergirl regina, hoffe es ist alles wieder fit im schritt....;-)
> liebster gruß
> biggi



willkommen im club missis flow 

jungs, nun ist schluss mit lustig - zieht euch schon mal warm an


----------



## loretto6 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh mich immer warm an, bin schließlich auch bekennender Warmduscher!


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Mai 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> willkommen im club missis flow
> 
> jungs, nun ist schluss mit lustig - zieht euch schon mal warm an



Ja, da hat jemand sehr wenig Respekt vor den Serpentinentrails auf der Alb. 

Wenn das Wetter hält, würden Doro, Alexander und ich auch eventuell (mit)fahren. Wie wär´s mal wieder mit dem "Spielplatz" bei Wurmlingen? Vor 19:00 Uhr kann ich allerdings nicht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2009)

super - in der kiesgrube wurmlingen mit vollkasko, klappspaten und fotoapparat 

treff 19 uhr 30 in tü an der neckarbrücke vor der touristinfo.

gruss andreas

[email protected]: dann werd ich ja sehn, ob meine neuen laufräder was aushalten.

das wär auch was für missis fearless.


----------



## P3ARL (14. Mai 2009)

Könnt mich auch für ne Tour heute begeistern... aber könnte man nicht früher starten? Ich hab auch kein Licht (was mir persönlich ja egal wäre, ich fahr eh mit der Bahn zurück )
Und dann gleich die nächste Frage hinterher: wie lang ist die Tour und wieviel Hm hat die? Bin momentan nämlich erst bei ner Trainingsstrecke von 30-40km... viel mehr halt ich nicht aus, wenns viel bergauf geht...

ps: könnte eine/r von Euch meine hintere Bremse einstellen? Bin noch nicht so ganz im Bilde, wie man das bei Scheibenbremsen macht bzw. was man überhaupt machen muss. Die schleift seit gestern nämlich.


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. Mai 2009)

Einstellen kann man da wenig.was eventuell was bringt ist Schnellspanner aufmachen Bremse anziehen und schnellspanner wieder schliessen.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2009)

genau.

Ich fahre mehrere LRS:

Ich muß meine Achse immer einwenig drehen (so ca. im 30°-Winkel) und festspannen.
Nach 2-3 Versuchen schleift sie dann nicht mehr....????....ist nun mal so.
Somit vermeide ich Unterlegscheibchen.

Kann auch sein, daß es schon gut ist, wenn du mal die Beläge kurz rausnimmst und sauber machst.


----------



## britta-ox (14. Mai 2009)

big.E schrieb:


> heya supergirl regina, hoffe es ist alles wieder fit im schritt....;-)
> liebster gruß
> biggi


 


Viol.a schrieb:


> ?? Und Treffpunkt ist dann immer die Touriinfo in Tü.??
> Also kommenden Freitag ist zwar nicht drinn, aber nächste Woche..wenn nix dazwischen kommt, gerne.
> 
> Ciao Viola


 


Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht, das in den 2 Tagen so viel geht......
> 
> Viele Grüße Regina


Mir scheint in Tü/Rt gibt es bald mehr Frauen als Männer
Welcome @biggi, Regina & Viola! 

Hat jemand am So, so ab 10.30Uhr Lust auf ne nette Runde?


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2009)

Ich mach dann mal nen früheren Termin auf: Ich fahre um halb sechs / sechs in Tübingen an der Touri-Info los, die Strecke geht (wenn nichts anderes vorgeschlagen wird) 25km durch den Schönbuch. Sollte sich keiner finden, komm ich um 19.30 mit!


----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hat jemand am So, so ab 10.30Uhr Lust auf ne nette Runde?



Am So hat er wieder schöne gemeldt'.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich an den Alpenrand fahr, Pässe üben....ansonsten wär ich evt. dabei. Uhrzeit würde passen.


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Mir scheint in Tü/Rt gibt es bald mehr Frauen als Männer
> Welcome @biggi, Regina & Viola!
> 
> Hat jemand am So, so ab 10.30Uhr Lust auf ne nette Runde?



Sag doch wie´s is! Natürlich liegt das an der astreinen Akquise.
so wie der Schreiner kann´s keiner  

Gruss Andreas


----------



## big.E (14. Mai 2009)

hehe, die mädels sorgen ja richtig für aufruhr hier 
danke andreas für meinen kosenamen, war schon ganz neidisch auf dornröschen ;-)
mit regina bin ich in kontakt wegen samstag mittag. für uns wär was feines kleines im wasenwald ok.
hoch zur breitenbachquelle nur wenns die körner zulassen.
so, jetzt isses großkotzig angekündigt, müssen wir es auch rocken.....


----------



## P3ARL (14. Mai 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Ich mach dann mal nen früheren Termin auf: Ich fahre um halb sechs / sechs in Tübingen an der Touri-Info los, die Strecke geht (wenn nichts anderes vorgeschlagen wird) 25km durch den Schönbuch. Sollte sich keiner finden, komm ich um 19.30 mit!




Habs mir anders überlegt. Früher is nich...muss noch an ner Konstruktion rumbasteln. Bin dann 19.30 am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big.E (14. Mai 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> super - in der kiesgrube wurmlingen mit vollkasko, klappspaten und fotoapparat
> 
> treff 19 uhr 30 in tü an der neckarbrücke vor der touristinfo.
> 
> ...


 
ähm, ich muss meine schienbeine schonen, weil ich evt. am samstag abend im minirock auf der swr4 bühne stehe, hahaha
wenns sein muss bin ich um keine ausrede verlegen!


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, 19.30 Touri-Info!


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2009)

o.k. aber um einen arzt und das verbandsmaterial müsster euch kümmern. wirklich schade um eure neuen räder   

@ frithjof: willst du meine spank kaufen, solange sie noch ganz ist?

@ big.E : wird das im wasenwald auch ´ne minirocktour ? mein tip: der singletrail direkt am bach hinunter und immer schön schieben, so will es das gesetz in bawü. ist doch ´ne top ausrede?! leider muss ich arbeiten. abends steh ich gern vor bühnen.


----------



## loretto6 (14. Mai 2009)

P3ARL schrieb:


> ps: könnte eine/r von Euch meine hintere Bremse einstellen? Bin noch nicht so ganz im Bilde, wie man das bei Scheibenbremsen macht bzw. was man überhaupt machen muss. Die schleift seit gestern nämlich.



Bremse mit IS oder mit Postmount? 

Bei PM einfach Bremse losschrauben - Bremshebel ziehen und dabei wieder festschrauben. 

Falls bei IS das Rumfummeln mit dem Schnellspanner nix hilft, müssen Unterlegscheiben rein oder raus.


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2009)

@ albÃ¶hi: Was hast du mit uns vor? Ich kann mir leider erst nÃ¤chsten Monat ein neues Hinterrad leisten. Hab dafÃ¼r maximal 100â¬ eingeplant, mehr ist im Moment nicht drin. Was willst du denn haben?


----------



## P3ARL (14. Mai 2009)

Ich vermute, wir zerlegen unsere Räder bei der Tour und dann kann er uns seine "andrehen". Sozusagen eine Maßnahme, die Wirtschaft wieder anzukurbeln


----------



## alböhi (15. Mai 2009)

roaming im maienwald - mit wegepflege

wann: heute bei tageslicht - start spätestens 17 uhr

wer: mindestens du und ich? 

poste oder ruf an dreas


----------



## britta-ox (15. Mai 2009)

Für die, die bei den Ulmern nicht mitlesen und unsere Fahrtechniker...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## alböhi (15. Mai 2009)

pssst - nicht weitersagen.

wir können auch einfach schön   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeuMk-gMB08"]YouTube - AlpenÃ¼berquerung[/ame],   einfach spontan
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ky9nBXQfJA"]YouTube - fahrradanhÃ¤nger[/ame] 
und auch mal einfach daneben fahren   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gt_3R1oW9A"]YouTube - mr. knows wheely[/ame] fahren.

open trails - gruss von der technikergilde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (15. Mai 2009)

@an dreas
Wollte heute unbedingt mal wieder von TÜ starten, musste aber erst mal "Schnee" schippen. Vor lauter Hagel lief mir fast der Keller voll! Hoffe Du hast für die umgestürtzten Bäume im Maienwald die Kettensäge mit Nabendynamo-Anschluß dabei. See you on trail! 

@all 
Wenn´s in TÜ noch auflockert, könnten wir ab 18:15 ´ne prima Schlammschlacht starten. (loretto6 und toddel1 mit verschlammten Litevilles wie die Profis letztes Jahr in Finale Ligure  )
Wer ist dabei?

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## aka (15. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Trial Video, das ist nicht immer so locker-flockig:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp3ud8r4-dg"]YouTube - ZOO TRIAL crashes[/ame]


----------



## loretto6 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich werde auf eine weitere Dusche heute abend verzichten. Bin vorher schon pitschnass geworden und der Himmel sieht nicht wirklich freundlich aus. 

Morgen und am Sonntag soll es ja besser werden. Da würde ich gerne mal wieder eine größere Tour fahren.


----------



## frithjof (16. Mai 2009)

morgen soll ja bombenwetter sein! hat schon jemand eine idee wann und wo? ausreden gibts nicht!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2009)

ich sage mal für die 10Uhr-Tour morgen ab, das Wetter muß ich nutzen, sorry


----------



## toddel1 (16. Mai 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> morgen soll ja bombenwetter sein! hat schon jemand eine idee wann und wo? ausreden gibts nicht!



@all
Hoffentlich gelten die Family-Ausreden á la britta, bin heute und morgen nämlich familiär eingespannt.
@christof
Wie Du vermutet hast, wurde ich auch noch ordentlich naß, aber eher von den nassen Zweigen auf dem HW3. War gestern trotzdem ´ne ordentliche Tour, zwar alleine aber so richtig zum Matschdriften (Österbergabfahrt-HW3-Sand-Bebenhausen-Waldhäuser-Bogentor-HW5-Hohenentringen-Müneck-Bebenhausen).
"Bist Du erst mal eingesaut - bleibt Dir kein Weg mehr verbaut" - oder so ähnlich....
Grüssle
toddel1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Mai 2009)

@frithjof

Also ich wäre morgen dabei. 
Wo und wie wollt ihr euch den treffen?
10Uhr muss wegen mir nicht sein...


----------



## BikerRT (16. Mai 2009)

Ich kann leider morgen nicht, muss noch Vorbereitungen treffen, bekomme Besuch


Ich war heute mal wieder alleine on Tour ne schöne Runde fahren: Pfullingen, Wackerstein, Nebelhöhle, Schloss Lichtenstein und dann nen super geilen schmalen Single Trail zur Echazquelle runter. 

Hat richtig Laune gemacht, aber mit paar Leutz zusammen wäre es noch besser gewesen.


----------



## loretto6 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre morgen mit dabei. Bevorzugter Starttermin: 12:30

Gibt´s denn schon Tourvorschläge?


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Mai 2009)

Zeit hört sich gut an.ich kenn nur zwei Touren.
1. Tübingen unterjesingen usw.
2. Nach Lichtenstein


----------



## frithjof (16. Mai 2009)

12.30 ist super! von touren hab ich keine ahnung, wir könnten zur not nach gps fahren, wenn jemand eine kml-datei hat!
treffpunkt touri-info in tübingen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm Tübingen ist für mich nicht so ideal


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Mai 2009)

12:30 Uhr wär´ für mich auch in Ordnung, bei mir geht´s aber auch früher oder später. Bezüglich der Route und des Startpunkts bin ich auch flexibel.
Lichtenstein ist eigentlich nett, aber da könnt´ morgen viel los sein.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Mai 2009)

Ja wie sieht's dann jetzt aus?Tübingen ?Reutlingen?


----------



## Berghutze (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Fahrt doch einfach nach Pfullingen! Beim Freibad sind heute  Touren von 30 -75km, sind ausgeschildert! Ist vom MTB Pfullingen .Mann kann bis 12 Uhr starten Kostet 3-5 EURO mit Verpflegung!


----------



## frithjof (17. Mai 2009)

Um dem mal ein Ende zu bereiten: ich stehe um 12.30 in Tübingen an der Touri-Info. Von mir aus fahr ich dann gern nach Reutlingen, aber früher schaffe ich es nicht. Ich versuche, noch ein paar Touren vom RV-Pfeil runterzuladen, falls wir in Verlegenheit kommen!
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (17. Mai 2009)

Prima! Ich werd da sein.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Mai 2009)

hallo wie lange fahrt ihr und kann ich da parken gruß kai


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Mai 2009)

Ich werd mitm Zug um 12:12 nach Tübingen kommen.
Bis dann

@catwiesel39
Am besten parkst du in der Uhland oder Gartenstraße .


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Mai 2009)

danke fahren die jungs auch trails und wie lange fahren sie


----------



## frithjof (17. Mai 2009)

wir fahren gern auch trails, der langsamste bestimmt das tempo. ich denke, wir werden so 25-35km fahren.


----------



## ricko (17. Mai 2009)

Ich komme evt. auch, dann bin ich aber pünktlich.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5918611#post5918611


----------



## loretto6 (17. Mai 2009)

Tour am Donnerstag wäre ne feine Sache, haben wir heute auch schon drüber gesprochen.
Heute war´s schön matschig, aber trotzdem schön!

Ärgerlich ist nur, dass es Leute gibt, die meinen, mit der Säge jeden Trail entschärfen zu müssen, der ein bisschen schwieriger ist. Letztes Jahr wurde an der Müneck gesägt, jetzt beim Olgahain. Das ist Gagge!!


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Mai 2009)

@Christoph und "die Neuen":
Hier sind die Fotos, die ich bei der heutigen Tour gemacht hab´.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mark,
Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## pikehunter69 (18. Mai 2009)

@ all ,

_*nächster Nightride-termin *_
_*Dienstag 19.Mai , 19.30 Uhr (Hardy´s bike shop Reutlingen)*_

wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnahme........................!!! 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## keepcool79 (18. Mai 2009)

*Wer wäre denn am Vatertag für eine längere Tour zu haben?*Gerne auch mit alternativem Startpunkt(Metzingen/Reutlingen)

@oli,

bist mir leider zuvor gekommen, wollte auch für donerstag posten

bin am donnerstag dabei!

ich würde ja gerne mal bei urach fahren, kennt sich da jemand aus oder bringt es das am vatertag nicht aufgrund zu vieler wanderer?

gruß

doro


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2009)

Ich werd´ voraussichtlich heute Abend und am Donnerstag auch mitfahren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## P3ARL (19. Mai 2009)

Ne Tour am Donnerstag könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen. 

@ Fritjof: Bist du am Do auch dabei?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2009)

Wg.Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5926857&postcount=1402



Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (19. Mai 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> *Wer wäre denn am Vatertag für eine längere Tour zu haben?*Gerne auch mit alternativem Startpunkt(Metzingen/Reutlingen)
> 
> @oli,
> 
> ...


Ich bin in Oberstdorf zum Biken. Wollen mal von Oberstdorf über das Fellhorn und Kanzelwand rüber ins andere Tal und dann über den Freibergsee zurück.

Wünsche allen hier in Reutlingen / Tübingen viel Spaß und pannenfreie Fahrt


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> _*nächster Nightride-termin *_
> _*Dienstag 19.Mai , 19.30 Uhr (Hardy´s bike shop Reutlingen)*_
> ...



Bis gleich,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ich bin in Oberstdorf zum Biken. Wollen mal von Oberstdorf *über das Fellhorn und Kanzelwand* rüber ins andere Tal und dann über den Freibergsee zurück.
> 
> Wünsche allen hier in Reutlingen / Tübingen viel Spaß und pannenfreie Fahrt



Das würd ich mir aber gut überlegen:
http://www.bergfex.de/fellhorn/schneebericht/


----------



## beattx (19. Mai 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ich bin in Oberstdorf zum Biken. Wollen mal von Oberstdorf über das Fellhorn und Kanzelwand rüber ins andere Tal und dann über den Freibergsee zurück.



Ja nice, sehr schöne tour! Bin ich damals allerdings nur gelaufen, weil ich noch nicht im Bikefieber war^^. 

Würde mich euch gerne anschließen, bin allerdings nen ziemlicher Neuling im Dreck. Meine Lieblingstour ist der Schönbuchtrail von Mönchberg nach Breitenholz (den ich bis dato völlig ungefedert mit nem Bike von nem Kumpel abgezogen hab... war trotzdem traumhaft . Auf jedenfall hab ich jetzt mein Cube Stereo bekommen und flieg ab heute. Da ich erst seit diesem Sommer richtig losgelegt habe muss ich also erstmal weiterhin meine Kondition ausbauen. Also am Vatertag wirds mir zu knapp, da ich mit meinem Händler noch 1+2 Sachen klären muss.

Shit, hab vergessen mich vorzustellen.... Hallo an alle! Ich heiße Benjamin und mein Wohnort liegt im Herzen Ammerbuchs^^

Grüße


----------



## frithjof (19. Mai 2009)

@stefan: am dönerstag kann ich leider nicht, der tag gehört meiner süßen! aber ist am samstag schon was geplant?

@mark: ich fürchte, dass wird nichts mit dem hardtail! hatten leider ein paar ungeplante ausgaben!

@alle: viel spaß am donnerstag! lasst die schnapsleichen heil!


----------



## P3ARL (20. Mai 2009)

@frithjof: zwecks samstag... kann ich noch nicht sagen. n freund von mir hat polterabend und ich weiß nicht mehr, ob er 20. oder 23.5. gesagt hat  bin noch am recherchieren. sobald ich es weiß, kann ich dir mehr sagen. bis morgen müsst ich es rausgefunden haben... sonst kacke


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Mai 2009)

Leider mußte ich heute schweren Herzens den Wanderkrötenpokal für den besten Serpentinenfahrer an Adrian weiterreichen.
Aber es wird dieses Jahr sicher noch die ein oder andere Möglichkeit zur Revanche geben!
Die heutige (bzw. gestrige) Route war für `nen Night Ride sehr gut geeignet: 
Die oberen zwei Drittel vom Wolfsfelsen im letzten Tageslicht, das untere Drittel und den Metzinger Maienwald bei Dunkelheit. Nur der Hinweg zum Wolfsfelsen hätt´ vielleicht fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvoller sein können.

@beattx: Willkommen!

@frithjof: Kein Problem! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Colcollector (20. Mai 2009)

hi, wenn Du gute Laufräder willst, dann fahr nach Entringen zu Haico - liegt direkt an der Durchgangsstraße am Ortsende Richtung Tübingen. Solltest mit dem Rad aus Tü in 20min da sein. Ich habe von ihm auch Laufräder für RR und MTB. Die sind spitze! 

Berichte vom Biken und GPS Touren gibts auch unter www.radsportler.net


----------



## BikerRT (20. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das würd ich mir aber gut überlegen:
> http://www.bergfex.de/fellhorn/schneebericht/


Durch den Schnee wird man schon durchkommen (zur Not hat man halt nasse Füße), denke ich mal, kalt ist es nicht mehr tagsüber, muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5935706&postcount=1427


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (22. Mai 2009)

Fährt heute Abend jemand mit? 

Plane ne kurze, nicht zu matschige Tour:
am Neckar entlang, hoch zur Wurmlinger Kapelle, dann über den Hirschauer Berg nach Tübingen zurück. Dann kann man weiter sehen.

Bin um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info.


----------



## frithjof (22. Mai 2009)

bin auch dabei und bring noch wen mit!


----------



## BikerRT (23. Mai 2009)

So, bin wieder zurück aus Oberstdorf. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt und von der Schneelage war´s auch super, hatte nur einzelne kleine Schneefelder, die man ohne Probleme überqueren konnte. Die Trails waren einfach nur traumhaft. Ohne Schmerzen und Pannen ging´s natürlich auch nicht. Hatte einen Sturz übern Lenker und wir hatten einen Schlauchplatzer und bei der Abfahrt ne angebrochene Felge, die aber zum Glück bis ins Tal durchgehalten hat. Aber alles in allem waren es zwei richtig geile Tage im Gebirge.

Wann startet hier wieder ne Tour?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> So, bin wieder zurück aus Oberstdorf. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt und von der Schneelage war´s auch super, hatte nur einzelne kleine Schneefelder, die man ohne Probleme überqueren konnte. Die Trails waren einfach nur traumhaft. Ohne Schmerzen und Pannen ging´s natürlich auch nicht. Hatte einen Sturz übern Lenker und wir hatten einen Schlauchplatzer und bei der Abfahrt ne angebrochene Felge, die aber zum Glück bis ins Tal durchgehalten hat. Aber alles in allem waren es zwei richtig geile Tage im Gebirge.
> *
> Wann startet hier wieder ne Tour?*



Hmmm...Falls morgen jemand ab Reutlingen oder besser noch Metzingen fährt,würde Ich mich dazugesellen.
Alternativ kann dieser jemand natürlich auch gerne nach Nürtingen kommen

Gruß Oli


----------



## Sommersprosse (23. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hmmm...Falls morgen jemand ab Reutlingen oder besser noch Metzingen fährt,würde Ich mich dazugesellen.
> Alternativ kann dieser jemand natürlich auch gerne nach Nürtingen kommen
> 
> Gruß Oli


Hallo,
falls ihr nichts gegen konditionell mittelmäßigen Damenbesuch habt, würd ich mich gerne anschließen. Bin neu in der Gegend und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus.....
Startpunkt wär mir egal, bin da flexibel...

LG Regina


----------



## BikerRT (23. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss heute mal ne Pause machen nach meinem Gebirge-Trip, aber morgen wäre bestimmt ne Tour drin. Wenn ich fahre, dann ab "Hardy´s Bike Shop" wenn ihr den kennt. Das ist beim E-Center, Bauhaus, M-Park. 

ne Strecke hätte ich auch eine, mit netten Trails und einem super schmalen Single Trail wo man evtl. auch mal  absteigen muss.

Zeitpunkt wäre noch offen


----------



## loretto6 (23. Mai 2009)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour ab Tübingen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Mai 2009)

@bikerrt
Da wäre ich morgen denke ich dabei!
Wie sieht es den zeitlich aus? Mir wäre etwas später ~13uhr rum recht 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> @bikerrt
> Da wäre ich morgen denke ich dabei!
> Wie sieht es den zeitlich aus? *Mir wäre etwas später ~13uhr rum recht *
> Gruß Kai



Uhh...
Ich wollte eigentlich schon vormittags los(so ~ 11 Uhr),da für nachmittags schon wieder Gewitter angekündigt sind.

Wie wäre es als Kompromiss mit 12 Uhr?

@Regina:

Damenbesuch habe ich immer gern und konditionell mittelmäßig bin Ich auch,von daher bist du herzlich eingeladen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Mai 2009)

Dann können wir auch früher. Ich muss morgen noch etwas erledigen dann würde ich das danach machen  kann aber "nur" aus Reutlingen starten


----------



## frithjof (23. Mai 2009)

Hey ho! Heut und morgen siehts bei mir leider schlecht aus, aber ich würde gern am Montag so gegen 15.00 Uhr starten! Hätte wer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## BikerRT (23. Mai 2009)

Ok Leute, dann starten wir *morgen 23.05.2009 um 12Uhr am Hardy´s Bike Shop* in Reutlingen

Freue mich!

@Regina: Kondition ist kein Problem, man kann das Tempo ja an alle angleichen


----------



## Sommersprosse (23. Mai 2009)

Super, bin dabei!!
Bis morgen


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Mai 2009)

ich hof mal du meinst morgen den 24 ;-)
Bis morgen


----------



## BikerRT (23. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> ich hof mal du meinst morgen den 24 ;-)
> Bis morgen


Ja sicher, hab mich im Datum vertan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2009)

So,Ich darf mich für morgen gleich wieder abmelden

Mir ist es heute nachmittag dermaßen ins Knie gefahren,da hat es wohl irgendwas vollends zerbröselt(schon seit Monaten immer mal wieder Probleme gehabt)

Sollte mich über Nacht eine wundersame Heilung ereilen,bin ich pünktlich  bei Hardy´s.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur, euch viel Spaß zu wünschen und zu hoffen,das es nicht ganz so übel ist wie es sich anfühlt.

Gruß Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Mai 2009)

an die neue Generation:
Bis später!

Gute Besserung, Oli!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern irgendwie den Magen verdorben und die ganze Nacht kaum ein Auge zu gemacht:-( ich bleib heute lieber nochmal zuhause...
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Sommersprosse (24. Mai 2009)

und es werden immer weniger......schade
Gute Besserung euch beiden!!!!

@ der Rest: Ich geh so um ca 11.00 Uhr aus dem Haus, sollte also noch die Pandemie ausbrechen, bitte vorher bescheid sagen....

Wetter soll lt. Vorhersage eigentlich halten.....

Freu mich, bis nachher


----------



## Renè29 (24. Mai 2009)

Anscheind gabs bei Oli übernacht eine Wunderheilung denn um 12 ist er mit mir da.

Also bis gleich.


----------



## P3ARL (24. Mai 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Hey ho! Heut und morgen siehts bei mir leider schlecht aus, aber ich würde gern am Montag so gegen 15.00 Uhr starten! Hätte wer Zeit und Lust?



Wär ne Überlegung wert, wenns keine Katzen hagelt


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> So,Ich darf mich für morgen gleich wieder abmelden
> 
> Mir ist es heute nachmittag dermaßen ins Knie gefahren,da hat es wohl irgendwas vollends zerbröselt(schon seit Monaten immer mal wieder Probleme gehabt)
> 
> ...



 Das hoffe ich doch auch mal schwer!!


----------



## alböhi (24. Mai 2009)

@ll : na da ist durch euch wieder ein richtiges feuerwerk in mir entzündet worden. schön, das es euch gibt. respekt auch der neuen generation.

[email protected] : konntest du mich überhaupt noch sehn durch die fette rauchwolke meines nachbrenners bei unserem epilog der heutigen ausfahrt?
die fotos " der kinder beim spielen " bitte zuerst zu mir - ich besteh auf mein recht der zensur 

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (25. Mai 2009)

Nochmal ein Aufruf für heut nachmittag: ich würd gern so gegen 15.00 Uhr fahren, gern ab Tübingen. Bin aber auch für neue Gefilde offen! Wenn niemand nen besseren Vorschlag macht, dann stehe ich um 15.00 Uhr an der Tübinger Touri-Info!
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## P3ARL (25. Mai 2009)

Werd die nächsten 10 min losfahren, bis um drei dann also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (25. Mai 2009)

Die Fotos von gestern befinden sich hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## flx_ch (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

ich war am freitag das erste mal in kleiner runde dabei und werde versuchen öfter mal mitzufahren. 

Am *Mittwoch *wollte ich  gern eine runde drehn, kenn mich hier aber nicht sonderlich aus. fahr hier immer in der region um den olgahain herum, da ich in lustnau wohne. bin also auch gern offen für viele neue trails.

Also Mittwoch entweder direkt früh (gg.9uhr) wenns nicht zu heiss ist oder am abend gg. 18uhr nach der uni. 

Grüsse, Felix 

PS: Schöne Bilder vom WE!


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo TÜ/RTler.
Am WE hab ich mal wieder Lust und ZEIT zu Euch zu stoßen. Die Bilder von Euren Gruppenausfahrten machen schon verdammt viel Laune!
Wann steigt denn am WE eine Ausfahrt und ab wo. Anfahrtslänge ist mir wurscht (davon habe ich die Woche ohnehin schon genügend hergestellt und getestet  )!

+-


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2009)

@xel : für nächste Woche bahnt sich eine tagsüber Schönbuchtour an.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2009)

pfingstmontag eine ganztagestour über alle schönbuchtrails incl. panzergelände?

mit aka und axel als guides?

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2009)

Welches Panzergelände meinst Du? Das zwischen BB und Musberg?
Pfingstmontag sind aka und ich eventuell in gemeinsamer Mission unterwegs - das WO ist allerdings eine andere Frage 

Wie siehts am Samstag mit euch aus? Ganz unabhängig vom Montag gefragt.

+-


----------



## KaiKaisen (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte an beiden Tagen Zeit und Lust. Wetter soll ja aber nicht so gut werden...


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am Montag dabei


----------



## aka (26. Mai 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> pfingstmontag eine ganztagestour über alle schönbuchtrails incl. panzergelände?


Dieses Wochenende ist eher schlecht, glaube kaum dass mich jemand Sonntag frueh mit dem Rad nach Bad Wildbad begleiten will, zumal die Abfahrt um 7 geplant ist. 
Obwohl die Tour sicher sehr schoen wird  solange es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (26. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja aber nicht so gut werden...



Also wetter.com sagt fürs WE Top Bedingungen an.

+-


----------



## KaiKaisen (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm glaub ich gerne 
Mein iPhone/yahoo meint leider noch Regen 19grad.


----------



## plusminus (27. Mai 2009)

So viel Geld für so miesepetrige Wetteraussichten ausgeben..... Da kauf ich doch lieber eine gute Regenjacke


----------



## alböhi (27. Mai 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ich bin am Montag dabei



schön  -  willst du unterwegs einsteigen, da wir ja fast an deiner haustüre vorbeikommen?

ich bereite dann mal ´ne strecke vor.

montag treff 10 uhr in tü - schönbuchrunde mit biergarten zum abschluss

gruss andreas

@n die schönbuchkenner : welche trails darf ich auf gar keinen fall auslassen ( z.b. die im panzergelände find ich glaub nimmer? bitte kurze beschreibung als pn - wir werden´s euch danken.


----------



## plusminus (27. Mai 2009)

wie oben schonmal gefragt: welches Panzergelände meinst Du?

Greetz


----------



## loretto6 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich würde vermuten, er meint das bei den amerikanischen Kasernen in Böblingen Richtung Autobahn - wo sind im Schönbuch sonst Panzer gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. Mai 2009)

Dann wird das allerdings eine jenseits lange Runde wenn wir danach noch den HW5 fahren wollen. Das böblinger Panzergelände wird umzäunt, ich weiß noch nicht wie weit das abgeschlossen ist aber das bringe ich bei den BBlern mal in Erfahrung.
@ndreas: wie wolltest Du denn anfahren?

Greetz


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen und am samstag bei euch so aus?


----------



## aka (27. Mai 2009)

So aus der Ferne betrachtet werden die Wettervorhersagen ja immer besser, sagt zumindest der Feierfox - hoffentlich bleibts dabei 


alböhi schrieb:


> @n die schönbuchkenner : welche trails darf ich auf gar keinen fall auslassen ( z.b. die im panzergelände find ich glaub nimmer


Öhm, ich war schon ewig nicht mehr im Schönbuch unterwegs, glaube aber nicht, daß ich dort mehr Trails kenne als Du. Nach Böblingen geh' ich immer nur zum Schaffen, wusste gar nicht daß man da Biken kann!


----------



## Bube (27. Mai 2009)

aka schrieb:


> ... wusste gar nicht daß man da Biken kann!


----------



## frithjof (27. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, dass ich am Montag auch dabei sein werde!


----------



## Sommersprosse (27. Mai 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> schön  -  willst du unterwegs einsteigen, da wir ja fast an deiner haustüre vorbeikommen?



klar wenn sich das machen lässt......wenn nicht aber auch kein Problem


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht morgen mit dem nächsten 
*Nightride-termin *
aus´?


----------



## frithjof (28. Mai 2009)

Ich würd auch gern Samstag fahren. Gibts schon Vorschläge?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2009)

Samstags wär ich evt. auch zu haben  (aber nur vllt., ist noch nicht sicher)


----------



## J3STER (28. Mai 2009)

Bin am Samstag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (28. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie sieht morgen mit dem nächsten
> *Nightride-termin *
> aus´?


Hmm laut wetter.com könnt uns ein Regen erspart bleiben, dann wäre ich dabei -19.30 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop Reutlingen! Oder ist eh keiner mehr am Start?


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## frithjof (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde Samstag, 11.00 Uhr an der Touri-Info in Tübingen vorschlagen, wenn niemand was dagegen hat. Komme aber sonst auch gern nach RT oder sonstwohin!
Tourvorschläge?


----------



## Adrian RT (28. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei



dann bis nachher


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Mai 2009)

Also wenn wir in Reutlingen starten könnten wir nach Lichtenstein fahren. Keine Ahnung wieviel da los ist aber so wie ich die Leute kenn sind die am Samstag wieder alle beim Einkaufen da am Montag Feiertag ist!


----------



## frithjof (29. Mai 2009)

Alles klar! Wann und wo in RT + wie komm ich da hin?


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also wenn wir in Reutlingen starten könnten wir nach Lichtenstein fahren. Keine Ahnung wieviel da los ist aber so wie ich die Leute kenn sind die am Samstag wieder alle beim Einkaufen da am Montag Feiertag ist!



genau...da gehen die Rotsocken Futter holen


----------



## J3STER (29. Mai 2009)

Mir wäre es lieber, wir starten am Samstag in TÜ an der Touri


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2009)

Also jetzt muss mal einer eine Ansage machen für morgen.
Wann-Wo-Welche Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (29. Mai 2009)

Jetzt gibt es erst mal eine Ansage für heute Abend:

Ich wäre an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen am Start, 18:15 reicht´s mir aber vermutlich nicht ganz. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen Start 18:30!


----------



## toddel1 (29. Mai 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss mal einer eine Ansage machen für morgen.
> Wann-Wo-Welche Tour



Hallo Jungens und Mädels!

Mittlerweile siehts in unseren Forum so unaufgeräumt aus wie in anderen Foren auch. -Schade drum!!!!-

Hier meine Ansage:
Heute Fr. 29.05.09; N8-Ride ab RT Hardys-Bikeshop (Emil-Adolf-Str.), 19:15 Uhr, Route: Eningen-Geisberg-HW1-Mädelesfelsen-Übersberg-Eckfelsen-Greifenstein-Unterhausen/Zellertal-Giesstein-Lichtenstein-Dobelabfahrt oder "unter den Felsen"-Waldcafé-Pfullingen-RT

Morgen Sa. 30.05.09; Tagesausfahrt ab RT Hardys-Bikeshop (Emil-Adolf-Str.), 10:00 Uhr, Route: Achalm-Rappenplatz-Sondelfinger Tobel (Freeride)-Metzingen-Neuhausener Weinberg/Wanderheim-Kappishäusern-Jusi-Sommerberg-Hülben-Höllenlöcher-Bad Urach-Ermstrail-Dettingen-unterm Sommerberg (Heckentrail)-Metzingen-RT
Zustiegsmöglichkeiten nach Absprache (PN an mich), z.B. Metzingen HBF 11:15Uhr

Pfingstsonntag: 01.06.09; Müsst Ihr selbst organisieren !!! Ich bin in der Kirche eingespannt und nachmittags auf Rotsockentour (Mal sehen welchen Biker ich vom Trail schubsen kann  ).

Pfingstmontag 02.06.09; offen - bitte um Vorschläge!!

Alle Touren sind erweiterbar oder änderbar, das ist ja der Witz beim MTB-Biken!!

@mark
Kannst Du bitte die regelmäßigen Termine nochmals posten? Es trägt sicher auch zur Übersichtlichkeit unserer Events bei ! Danke in Voraus!! 

Grüssle
toddel


----------



## toddel1 (29. Mai 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es erst mal eine Ansage für heute Abend:
> 
> Ich wäre an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen am Start, 18:15 reicht´s mir aber vermutlich nicht ganz. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen Start 18:30!



Hallo Christoph und Adrian!
Würde es Euch heute noch reichen auf 19:15 Uhr nach RT Hardy-Bikeshop? Wir könnten die Tour dann auch abkürzen oder über Gönningen-Ohmenhausen (Richtung TÜ) abfahren.
Kurze Rückinfo bitte!

Grüssle
toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Mai 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile siehts in unseren Forum so unaufgeräumt aus wie in anderen Foren auch. -Schade drum!!!!-
> 
> Hier meine Ansage:
> Heute Fr. 29.05.09; N8-Ride ab RT
> ...



@Jürgen:

*unsere regelmäßigen Termine sind:
dienstags: 19:30 Uhr Reutlingen (Hardys Bike-Shop)
donnerstags: 19:30 Uhr Reutlingen (Hardys Bike-Shop)
freitags: 18:15 Uhr Tübingen (Tourist-Info)
sonntags und an Feiertagen: Touren auf die Alb oder im Schönbuch (Start und Ziel variabel)*

Bei dieser Gelegenheit denk´ ich hiermit mal laut über `nen Fahrtechnik-Abend (am Besten wieder in K´furt) mittwochs oder als Ersatz für einen der RT-Termine nach.

wegen heute: 
Doro und ich sind zu 70% dabei, egal welche Uhrzeit und welcher Startpunkt.

wegen Samstag:
Keine Ahnung, ob ich Zeit hab´. Allerdings würd´ ich Herrn J3ster gern mal den Steinbruch bei Wurmlingen zeigen, falls er ihn noch nicht kennt. Da würd´ es ihm und seinem Rad vermutlich gut gefallen. Beim Rest der potenziellen Samstagsfahrer bin ich mir nicht so sicher.  

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## J3STER (29. Mai 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Jürgen:
> 
> 
> wegen Samstag:
> ...



Den Steinbruch kenn ich noch nicht, wäre eine Überlegung bzw. Fahrt wert.


----------



## toddel1 (29. Mai 2009)

@all
*Also Kurzrevision und Startverlegung:
Heute 18:30 Uhr in TÜ an der Touristen-Info (Neckarbrücke). Wir rocken den Steinbruch (marc,doro j3ster,christoph,........)*

Schliesslich will ich ja keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung zu unserem langjährigen Nightride-Termin anzetteln
Grüssle 
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (29. Mai 2009)

Tipp fuers Wochenende: am Samstag gastiert in Öschelbronn auf der Radrennbahn die internationale 4-Bahnen Tournee. Das anzuschauen lohnt sich sicher!


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungens und Mädels!
> Morgen Sa. 30.05.09; Tagesausfahrt ab RT Hardys-Bikeshop (Emil-Adolf-Str.), 10:00 Uhr, Route: Achalm-Rappenplatz-Sondelfinger Tobel (Freeride)-Metzingen-Neuhausener Weinberg/Wanderheim-Kappishäusern-Jusi-Sommerberg-Hülben-Höllenlöcher-Bad Urach-Ermstrail-Dettingen-unterm Sommerberg (Heckentrail)-Metzingen-RT
> Zustiegsmöglichkeiten nach Absprache (PN an mich), z.B. Metzingen HBF 11:15Uhr


 
Dann würde ich mich hier anschließen.
Für alle die nicht wissen wo der Hardys-Bikeshop ist, kann ich nach absprache auch am HBF in Reutlinen abholen und dann fahrne wir gemeinsam da hin. So weit ist das davon nicht.
Eigentlich ist es mit allen Bahnen von Tübingen nach Reutlingen möglich das Rad mit zu nehmen...


----------



## frithjof (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei! Kommt noch wer aus Tübingen und kann mir sagen, wie ich da am besten hinkomme (was kostet es, das Rad in die Bahn zu nehmen?)?


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> (was kostet es, das Rad in die Bahn zu nehmen?)?


 
Also ich würde einfach den Zug in Tübingen nehmen
Tübingen Hbf  Sa, 30.05.09 ab 09:32 -> 10min -> Reutlingen Hbf  Sa, 30.05.09 an 09:42

Einzelfahrschein Erwachsener:  2,75  
Fahrradmitnahme ist kostenlos.

Ich hol dich dann ab.
Geh einfach hinten aus dem Bahnhof Richtung MediaMarkt.
Dann fahren wir einfach zum Hardys


----------



## P3ARL (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mich auch für Samstag einklinken. Kenn Hardy's Bike Shop auch nicht. Bin dann ca 9:45 auch am Media Markt. 
Bis denn, CU


----------



## P3ARL (30. Mai 2009)

Ich schätze, es wird doch nix von meiner Seite. Zu lang wach geblieben, werd wohl nicht fit sein. 
Allen Beteiligten nen guten Ritt!!


----------



## J3STER (30. Mai 2009)

sorry ich kann ab heute auch nicht mitfahren, bin gleich aufm spontanen Sprung ins Berchdesgardener Land.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## toddel1 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Steinbruchbiker!
Meine Bilder von gestern findet Ihr hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/82792

Mal sehen wieviele es heute werden ;-)
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## britta-ox (30. Mai 2009)

Tolle Bilder, wahnsinns Sprünge
Warum find ich nur keins vom Dönern?

Hab grad auch noch die Fotos unserer Jahresabschlustour entdeckt, die du letzte Woche hochgeladen hast. Hatte schon ganz vergessen, wie schön die Tour war! Gut wenn man ein paar Fotografen dabei hat
(Ich werd mir ein paar für mein Album klauen...)

Morgen werden Hebbe, ricko und ich (evt. noch gasman, manomania und frogmatic von den Ulmern), in Blaubeuren oder Geislingen ne Tour machen. Falls von euch noch jemand mal Lust auf was anderes hat, kurz ne PN an mich oder bei den Ulmern posten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5960473#post5960473 ab #8969


----------



## BikerRT (30. Mai 2009)

Wo ist denn dieser Steinbruch, würde wohl auch gerne mal dort mitfahren, Bilder gefallen mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute von heute!

Bilder vom heutigen Ritt (Achalm-Jusi-Höllenlöcher) gibt´s hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/82792
Hoffentlich ist der morgige Tag nicht nur zum Auskurieren zu gebrauchen.
Ohne Bewegung gibt´s bestimmt ´nen Muskelkater.

@fritjof
Gut nach Hause gekommen und die Liebste beruhigt? Wieviele Höhenmeter hatten wir denn auf dem Tacho?


So long!
toddel


----------



## frithjof (30. Mai 2009)

Es waren Laut Navi 1020 Höhenmeter. Jeder einzelne tanzt in meinen Waden...
Leider macht sich auch mein Rücken bemerkbar. Hab mich da wohl irgendwo verdreht. Beim fahren gings, wollen wir nochmal?

@ Toddel: Hier deine Höhenmeterpeaks


----------



## frithjof (30. Mai 2009)

Mist, falsche Grafik. Hier ist das Höhenprofil


----------



## britta-ox (30. Mai 2009)

So nun stehts fest:

Morgen *Tour um Geislingen*

*Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Amstetten*

*Dauer:* ca 4h,  danach Biergarten

Bisher sinds Hebbe, ricko, Hijo de Rudicio, Rene und ich, evt. Marc und Doro. 

Wer noch Lust hat kommt einfach zum Bahnhof.

Freu mich schon!

Bis dann.

Gruß Britta


----------



## Sommersprosse (31. Mai 2009)

@alböhi

Steht unsere Tour morgen noch?


----------



## frithjof (31. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mich für Morgen abmelden, ich schaffs nicht!

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## DJT (31. Mai 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> So nun stehts fest:
> 
> Morgen Tour um Geislingen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Amstetten
> 
> Bisher sinds Hebbe, ricko, Hijo de Rudicio, Rene und ich, evt. Marc und Doro.



Hi zusammen nett war's!!
Hab im Ulmer Fred gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5968811&posted=1#post5968811

Viele Grüße und bis bald, Hebbe


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juni 2009)

@Hebbe:
Danke für die spitzenmäßige Tour und die schönen Fotos! Ich werd´ meine Bilder auch demnächst einstellen.
@Sommersprosse:
Falls es heute (Montag) nichts mit `ner großen Alböhi-Schönbuchtour wird: Eventuell fahr´ ich alleine oder mit `nem Arbeitskollegen *eineinhalb bis zwei Stunden* im Schönbuch. Da könntest Du gerne mitfahren. Das Angebot gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Juuro (1. Juni 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/82792
> Hoffentlich ist der morgige Tag nicht nur zum Auskurieren zu gebrauchen.
> Ohne Bewegung gibt´s bestimmt ´nen Muskelkater.



War das Absicht: 

 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (1. Juni 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Sommersprosse:
> Falls es heute (Montag) nichts mit `ner großen Alböhi-Schönbuchtour wird: Eventuell fahr´ ich alleine oder mit `nem Arbeitskollegen *eineinhalb bis zwei Stunden* im Schönbuch. Da könntest Du gerne mitfahren. Das Angebot gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Hi Mark,
die große Tour fällt wies aussieht eher flach, ich wär also gern dabei 
Grüße Gina


----------



## toddel1 (1. Juni 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> War das Absicht:
> 
> ?



Nee, Absicht war´s sicher nicht, aber zur Erfahrung hat´s beigetragen.
Nach etwas Theorie am Sprunghügel hat´s ja dann auch super geklappt und der Kollege hat die Flugangst überwunden und ist sogar auf den north! Früher wäre mir sowas evtl. auch passiert.
Zur Theorie: zu schnelle Anfahrt, im Absprung Angst bekomm, Lenker zum Abstützen/Bremsen nach vorne gedrückt und Hintern noch oben gelassen, Abgang übern Lenker. 
Ausser leichten Schürfungen ist ja nichts passiert und wir konnten die Tour gut fortsetzen.
Grüssle 
toddel


----------



## britta-ox (1. Juni 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Hi zusammen nett war's!!
> Hab im Ulmer Fred gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5968811&posted=1#post5968811
> 
> Viele Grüße und bis bald, Hebbe


Ja, ich fands auch mal wieder super-nett! 
Ist doch klasse, wenn 9 Leut trotz Unterschieden bei Fahrtechnik und Kondititon so viel Spaß mitnander haben
Freu mich schon aufs Allgäu-WE mit euch!

Danke, Hebbe, dass du das Guiden übernommen hast, ich wär sicher einige Male falsch abgebogen...so war das richtig entspannend für mich.Ich glaub ich sollt einfach weniger chwätzen beim hinterherfahren und besser aufpassen

Grüße und bis bald

Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juni 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> die große Tour fällt wies aussieht eher flach, ich wär also gern dabei
> Grüße Gina



Mein Kollege und ich treffen uns um 12:30 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt. Geht das bei Dir?
Wenn sonst noch jemand Interesse hat: Einfach dort halbwegs pünktlich erscheinen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (1. Juni 2009)

Ja das passt! Bis nachher...


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Juni 2009)

Hier findet Ihr meine Fotos der letzten drei Touren:
Tübinger Freitagstreff
Geislingen
Schönbuch mit Regina und Dominik

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big.E (2. Juni 2009)

heya, morgen ist familytreff angesagt: bärenhöhle.... und ich überlege mir, mit dem bike dort "anzureisen", kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dort am besten hinkomme? ist schon etwas weit, oder?
grüßlis
biggi


----------



## alböhi (2. Juni 2009)

wann musst´ denn dort sein?

streckenmässig kenn ich eine abkürzung, da hat´s auch bloss ein paar buckel drin.

da ich morgen tagsüber auf´d alb wollt könnt´mer vllt. ein stück gemeinsam fahren, natürlich nur, wenn du bergaufmich warten kannst 

gruss andreas


----------



## big.E (2. Juni 2009)

heeh, bärenhöhle is mir zu weit angesichts der tatsache dass ich um 10.30 h dort sein muss....;-)
versuche, die family gegen nachmittag zur nebelhöhle umzulenken, das wär sehr viel relaxter!
ich check das ab und sach nochmal bescheid...!!


----------



## big.E (2. Juni 2009)

so andi, werde um 10.30 h am hochseilgarten lichtenstein erwartet. 
alleine würde ich die alte zahnradbahn strecke hochkeuchen, weil einen anderen weg kenn ich nicht, oder in unterhausen rechts den buggl hoch.
losfahrn würde ich spätestens 9.15 h....


----------



## brr... (2. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,

bin aus tü und würde gern mal neue strecken/ leute kennen lernen. fahr selbst noch nicht so lang und würd mich gern einfach mal wo einklinken...

geht morgen jmd. ab tü auf tour?

greets!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2009)

@Big.E.:in Honau an der Echazqueller geht n schöner Singletrail hoch, Unterhausen die Zeitfahrstrecke hoch kannst (fast) oben auch noch 'n Singletrail bis zum Parkplatz mitnehmen.
Die alte Zahnradbahn hoch kannst auch, dann auf dem Radweg bis zum Parkplatz und von da an 'n paar hundert Meter Singletrails fahren.
...fällt mir grad so ein.

Von der Echazquelle hoch kann ich empfehlen, da bin ich letzten Herbst 2x hoch


----------



## alböhi (2. Juni 2009)

big.E schrieb:


> so andi, werde um 10.30 h am hochseilgarten lichtenstein erwartet.
> alleine würde ich die alte zahnradbahn strecke hochkeuchen, weil einen anderen weg kenn ich nicht, oder in unterhausen rechts den buggl hoch.
> losfahrn würde ich spätestens 9.15 h....




ich dachte tagsüber - nicht mitten in der nacht 
vielleicht ein gemeinsamer downhill auf dem rückweg?

ruf an dreas

du hast ne´pn


----------



## big.E (3. Juni 2009)

yo, danke für die hinweise, aber dummes checkerchick wird sich lieber mal in die fauna und flora entlang eurer insider-areas durchlotsen lassen.
morgen keine experimente, da ja gwissermaßen unter termindruck....;-)
goodnighty
biggi


----------



## brr... (3. Juni 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin aus tü und würde gern mal neue strecken/ leute kennen lernen. fahr selbst noch nicht so lang und würd mich gern einfach mal wo einklinken...
> 
> ...



...ich quote mich einfach mal selber 
ich schau morgen früh noch paar mal rein, falls doch noch jemand mit mir fahren will. ansonsten halt mal wann anders 

nächtli.


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2009)

is heut noch wer mit am start - ab rt ca. 17 uhr auf´d alb? ca. 2,5 h.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (3. Juni 2009)

hallo

wo auf der alb wäre das

gruß kai


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2009)

rt city - kalkofen mit zeitnahme - giesstein - lichtenstein - locherstein - rötelstein - burgstein oder greifenstein wieder runter.

gruss andreas


----------



## brr... (3. Juni 2009)

wo willst denn genau fahren? ...bei einer route die mich gegen ende richtung tü bringt wär ich evtl. dabei.

lg

edit: plötzlich steht's da...


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> is heut noch wer mit am start - ab rt ca. 17 uhr auf´d alb? ca. 2,5 h.
> 
> gruss andreas


 


catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wo auf der alb wäre das
> 
> gruß kai


 
@all
Ich würde um ca. 18:30Uhr Richtung Lichtenstein aufbrechen. Ebenfalls ca 2,5h

@lbhöhi da klink ich mich doch grad mal mit in die Frage ein. Wo solls denn hin gehen. Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (3. Juni 2009)

komme aus nagold 

bisschen weit nach reutlingen für 2,5 stunden aber eine tages tour würde ich mal gerne mitfahren


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> komme aus nagold
> 
> bisschen weit nach reutlingen für 2,5 stunden aber eine tages tour würde ich mal gerne mitfahren


 Ist abends immer etwas schwer 

Die jenachdem kann die Tour auch mal 3h gehen...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (3. Juni 2009)

sind da auch trails dabei bin noch nie auf der alb gefahren obwohl ich da viel arbeite


----------



## .Harald. (3. Juni 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> @all
> Ich würde um ca. 18:30Uhr Richtung Lichtenstein aufbrechen. Ebenfalls ca 2,5h




Hallo zusammen,
von wo aus würdest Du starten? Hätte große Lust mal mitzufahren... 18:30 wäre ideal.

Viele Grüße,
Harald.


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2009)

gut - dann starten wir um 18 punkt 30 in pfullingen am alten bahnhof.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (3. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mitkommen kann. Wie komm ich denn da hin?

@alböhi: da ich meinen Körper der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stelle, bekomme ich morgen 100 Flocken, die in ein schönes Hinterrad investiert werden, dann kriegst du deine Spank zurück. Bin schon dafür bewundert worden!

@alle: weiß wer ein schönes Hinterrad für Beleibte?

Grüße!


----------



## brr... (3. Juni 2009)

> gut - dann starten wir um 18 punkt 30 in pfullingen am alten bahnhof.



das hat jetzt aber nix mit der tour von kaikaisen zu tun, huh? ...weil wir wollten uns um halb 7 hinterm hauptbahnhof treffen (richtung media markt)


----------



## BikerRT (3. Juni 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> das hat jetzt aber nix mit der tour von kaikaisen zu tun, huh? ...weil wir wollten uns um halb 7 hinterm hauptbahnhof treffen (richtung media markt)


Fahrt ihr vom MediaMarkt? Dann würde ich da mitfahren, ich wohne nämlich in Betzingen und das wäre näher für mich als Pfullingen.


----------



## brr... (3. Juni 2009)

> Fahrt ihr vom MediaMarkt?



ja! halb 7. bis bald!


----------



## BikerRT (3. Juni 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> ja! halb 7. bis bald!


Was für ne Tour ist geplant?


----------



## brr... (3. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung. ich fahr heute das aller erste mal mit leuten aus dem forum hier. bin auch erst seit gestern angemeldet 

kaikaisen führt... falls dir das was sagt. er meinte 2,5h gemütlich mit fahrbaren trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde wie schon mehrfach geschrieben um 18:30Uhr hinterm Bahnhof RT beim Media Markt starten. 
Wird an sich ehr gemütliche Runde da wir alle nicht so die fittesten sind.
Trails sind denk ich für alle fahrbar. Sonst kann man auch gerne mal schieben oder eben langsam fahren. Wir haben keine Problem zu warten. 
Tour ist denke ich flexibel.

Bis später dann


----------



## BikerRT (3. Juni 2009)

Super, bin dabei!!! Bis später dann


----------



## frithjof (3. Juni 2009)

Ich schaffs nicht mehr!

Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Adrian RT (3. Juni 2009)

Ich komm auch mit...

PS: Beleuchtung mitnehmen, Touren können ausbaufähig sein


----------



## toddel1 (3. Juni 2009)

Tschau, Leute!
War ´ne prima Tour und mit 7 Bikern schon ganz ordentlich.
Hoffe, alle sind wieder wohlbehalten zuHause angekommen.

@alböhi
Wir sind übrigends die von Dir angesagte Strecke gefahren, wenngleich wir die Zeitnahme sausen ließen.

Grüssle
toddel

P.S.: Die lieben Spinnentiere sind wieder aktiv, also nach der Tour auf Zecken kontrollieren!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2009)

Jo war ne super Tour, hat Spaß gemacht.

Danke auch nochmal an dich toddel für die zusätlichen schönen Trails.

Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## .Harald. (4. Juni 2009)

War wirklich sehr geil! Bin noch nie in der Gegend gefahren... super Gelände, ich werd bestimmt öfters dabei sein!!! Vielen Dank an die Streckenkundigen 

Harald


----------



## brr... (4. Juni 2009)

.





> War wirklich sehr geil! Bin noch nie in der Gegend gefahren... super Gelände, ich werd bestimmt öfters dabei sein!!! Vielen Dank an die Streckenkundigen



...kann mich nur anschließen! 

Benny.


----------



## alböhi (5. Juni 2009)

tourvorschlag für heute abend ab tü:

kiesgrube, märchensee und neckarmüller 

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (5. Juni 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricko (5. Juni 2009)

neckarmüller gefällt mir auch gut .


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. Juni 2009)

@ all ,

hab mal wieder meinen Radsonntag  
und würde gern am Sonntag mal wieder mit Euch biken .

Dreifürstenstein zur Burg Eineck wäre mal wieder ne tolle tour...................! ?
Andreas könnte uns da bestimmt guiden falls er Zeit hat ???

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juni 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> hab mal wieder meinen Radsonntag
> und würde gern am Sonntag mal wieder mit Euch biken .
> ...



@lexander: mark und ich wären bei nicht all zu schlechtem Wetter dabei.

wo auch immer die genannten burgen und steine stehen, aber es hört sich interessant an.

gruß,

doro


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. Juni 2009)

@ Doro , Mark und alle anderen Intressierten.............!!!

Treffpunkt : falls das Wetter stimmt  (Regenjacke evtl. mal einpacken)
*Sonntag 11,30 Uhr Hardy`s bike shop in Reutlingen*

 Ziel ist noch offen , alternative Tourenvorschläge sind erwünscht .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juni 2009)

Doro, Christoph und Alexander:

Meine Fotos von gestern findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Juni 2009)

kurzes statement zur gestrigen tour :

schöööön war`s , danke an alle die dabei waren...................

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts heute mitm Night Ride aus? Wetter soll ja halten...


----------



## Juuro (9. Juni 2009)

Da ich am Freitag frei hab wär ich, jetzt wo ich mein Cube LTD CC hab, auch mal bei der Tübinger Freitagstour dabei! Also falls noch wer Lust hätte!?


----------



## frithjof (9. Juni 2009)

Freitag läuft (vorraussichtlich)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn morgen bzw. am Donnerstag nichts geht bin ich am Freitag denke ich auch dabei


----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Juni 2009)

Bin grad erkältungsmäßig etwas angeschlagen, aber wenns bis Freitag einigermaßen geht wär ich auch dabei....


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2009)

wer fährt sonntag mit ab rt?

vormittags auf´d alb -  bis ca. 14 uhr.

gruss andreas


----------



## Juuro (12. Juni 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer fährt sonntag mit ab rt?
> 
> vormittags auf´d alb -  bis ca. 14 uhr.
> 
> gruss andreas



Wann ist denn bei dir Vormittag? Denn normalerweise fängt der frühe Vormittag bei mir um 10-11 Uhr an!


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2009)

10 uhr ist gut - da brauch ´mer uns bis 14 uhr dann nicht mehr beeilen

gruss andreas


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Juni 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer fährt sonntag mit ab rt?
> 
> vormittags auf´d alb -  bis ca. 14 uhr.
> 
> gruss andreas



@ Andreas ,

falls das Wetter paßt bin ich dabei...................!!! 

10.00 Uhr 

Treffpunkt wo ?

Gruß Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (12. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn heute aus? 18.15Touri-Info?


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Juni 2009)

@frithjof
Ich würd heut abend gern mal bei euch mitfahren........


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde heute Abend noch ne kleine Runde in Reutlingen drehen.
Falls in Tübingen also nichts zustande kommt...


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Juni 2009)

Also mir ists egal ob Reutlingen oder Tübingen, die Anfahrt ist in etwa gleich....
Fährt denn überhaupt jmd ab Tübingen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Juni 2009)

Also wenn sich noch jemand meldet würde ich wieder hinterm Reutlinger Bahnhof um 17:45Uhr starten...


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Juni 2009)

und ich versuchs jetzt trotzdem mal noch in Tübingen.....
Ich steh um 18.15 Uhr an der Touri Info....


----------



## frithjof (12. Juni 2009)

ich fahr auch in tü. Schon Tourvorschläge?


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Juni 2009)

Ok. Dann euch schon mal viel Spaß. Falls sich sonst keiner mehr meldet Start ich direkt von zuhause


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Juni 2009)

ne, können wir ja dort besprechen, vielleicht olgahain oder so, ich muss jetzt aber auch schon los, weil ich von Dettenhausen doch ne ganz ordentliche Anfahrt hab und noch nicht genau weiss wo die Touriinfo ist.....also bis gleich.....


----------



## .Harald. (12. Juni 2009)

Hi, wir sidn zu zweit auch um viertel nach an Neckarbrücke.

Bis denn
Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (12. Juni 2009)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tour am morgigen Samstag? Gerne auch vor 12.00 Uhr Abfahrt, Ziel: Alb

Adrian


----------



## BikerRT (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte Lust, habe aber nur bis max. 14Uhr Zeit. Also auch am liebsten vor 12:00. Ich wäre auch bereit schon um 10Uhr zu starten.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Adrian RT (12. Juni 2009)

also sagen  wir 10.00 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop reutlingen?


----------



## BikerRT (13. Juni 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> also sagen  wir 10.00 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop reutlingen?


Ich bin da!


----------



## alböhi (13. Juni 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ Andreas ,
> 
> falls das Wetter paßt bin ich dabei...................!!!
> 
> ...



morgen 10 uhr bei hardy´s - gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. Juni 2009)

@lexander
@ndreas
Danke fürs Mitnehmen und das angepasste Tempo, war ne schöne Tour


----------



## pikehunter69 (14. Juni 2009)

danke an Sommersprosse und Andreas 

ja stimmt war ne richtig schöne tour , auch wenn ich am Ende ganz schön außer Puste war .
Vorallem die hochkonzentrierte Ansammlung dieser traumhaften Spitzkehren  .
Dort war ich bestimmt nicht das letzte mal.

.........................!!!  


hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder

Gruß vom Alexander


hoffe unsere Allgäu Urlauber sind wieder alle gesund daheim......? Bin echt gespannt auf die Fotos -


----------



## DJT (14. Juni 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> hoffe unsere Allgäu Urlauber sind wieder alle gesund daheim......? Bin echt gespannt auf die Fotos -



Als wir uns gestern Abend verabschiedet haben waren alle unversehrt 
Meine Bilder sind 
hier,
hier
und hier

MfG DJT


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. Juni 2009)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. Juni 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> danke an Sommersprosse und Andreas
> 
> ja stimmt war ne richtig schöne tour , auch wenn ich am Ende ganz schön außer Puste war .
> Vorallem die hochkonzentrierte Ansammlung dieser traumhaften Spitzkehren  .
> ...



gerne wieder - dann aber mit vollcasko, airbag am lenker und schonungslos über das kienbein  

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde morgen Dienstag 16.06.09 wieder ne Runde drehen.
Zeit hätte ich wieder 18:30 Uhr geplant. Treffpunkt wäre wieder hinterm Bahnhof beim MM.

Läßt sich auch zu nem Night Ride ausbauen


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Juni 2009)

Meine Allgäu-Fotos findet Ihr hier und hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (16. Juni 2009)

Thx @Hebbe & Marc fürs Fotografieren, schöne Bilder

Fands mal wieder riesig nett mit euch, obwohl der Infekt den Genuss bei mir etwas einschränkte. Habs aber keinesfalls bereut mitgekommen zu sein, auch wenn ich mich arg plagen musste, daheim wär ich eh nur rumgehängt. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer als nächstes dran war und den gestrigen Tag im Bett statt auf der Arbeit verbracht hat...

bis bald mal wieder

Gruß Britta


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Juni 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde morgen Dienstag 16.06.09 wieder ne Runde drehen.
> Zeit hätte ich wieder 18:30 Uhr geplant. Treffpunkt wäre wieder hinterm Bahnhof beim MM.
> ...


 

Also ich start hinterm Bahnhof um 18:30Uhr


----------



## keepcool79 (17. Juni 2009)

@alle Allgäuer,

ich fand es ein richtig schönes Wochenende mit euch. Danke nochmal an die Guides, Britta und Hebbe, ohne euch hätten wir bestimmt nicht so schöne Traisl gehabt.
Meine Fotos kommen spätestens am Wochenende.
@britta: du warst echt tough trotz handicap

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (17. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Ich hoffe, ihr habt euch von euerm Trip erholt!

Hätte wer Lust, am Donnerstag so gegen 18 Uhr ein wenig zu radeln? Von mir aus ab Tübingen oder Reutlingen oder sonstwo! Das Wetter soll ja bombig werden! Würd mich freuen!

Grüße!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juni 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @alle Allgäuer,
> 
> ich fand es ein richtig schönes Wochenende mit euch. Danke nochmal an die Guides, Britta und Hebbe, ohne euch hätten wir bestimmt nicht so schöne Traisl gehabt.
> Meine Fotos kommen spätestens am Wochenende.
> ...



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen,ausser daß wir das gerne in gleicher oder ähnlicher Form wiederholen können


@all:
Fährt jemand am Samstag(ab frühem Nachmittag)eine Tour?
Würde mich gerne anschliessen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## keepcool79 (17. Juni 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Hätte wer Lust, am Donnerstag so gegen 18 Uhr ein wenig zu radeln? Von mir aus ab Tübingen oder Reutlingen oder sonstwo! Das Wetter soll ja bombig werden! Würd mich freuen!
> ...



@ frithjof und all:

wir hatten Morgen an *Fahrtechniktraining* gedacht.
*
19.30 in Kirchentellinsfurt* am Skatepark
(am Kreisverkehr am Ortsausgang Richtung Degerschlacht). 

Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar kommen würden.

Gruß,

Doro und Mark


----------



## frithjof (18. Juni 2009)

hm. ich dachte, ich hätte schon geantwortet...

Fahrtechnik finde ich klasse, aber 19.30 ist mir schon fast zu spät! Wie siehts bei euch früher aus?


----------



## sirkimba (18. Juni 2009)

steht das mit 19:30 in K'Furt?


----------



## keepcool79 (18. Juni 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> hm. ich dachte, ich hätte schon geantwortet...
> 
> Fahrtechnik finde ich klasse, aber 19.30 ist mir schon fast zu spät! Wie siehts bei euch früher aus?




@frithjof:

bei uns geht es frühestens 19.00 . bringt dir das was?

@sirkimba:

es finget auf jeden Fall statt; entweder 19 oder 19.30

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Juni 2009)

@Frithjof:
Doro und ich könnten versuchen, schon um 19:00 oder 19:15 Uhr da zu sein. Wär´ das für Dich akzeptabel? Ansonsten kannst Du Dich ja schon etwas "warmfahren".

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## frithjof (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auf jeden fall große Lust. 19.00 Uhr passt mir auf jeden Fall, ich bin da.

Hat wer Lust, sich vorher schon warm zu fahren? Hätte ab 16 Uhr Zeit!


----------



## sirkimba (18. Juni 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust, sich vorher schon warm zu fahren? Hätte ab 16 Uhr Zeit!



Ja ich! Ich komme aus Tü. Treffen um 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke?


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich sitzt grad im Zug zurück aus Düsseldorf.ich hab etwas früher Zeit. Ich könnte 18:30 Uhr in kfurt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (18. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, 18.15 Neckarbrücke (Touri-Info).


----------



## brr... (18. Juni 2009)

...was treibt ihr denn so bei eurem fahrtechniktraining? 

heute werd ich nicht kommen - bin eben erst von dr' alb nach hause gekommen, aber vielleicht das nächste mal?!?

lg.


----------



## toddel1 (19. Juni 2009)

@nightrider

Kann heute nur für 1 1/2 Stunden mitbiken.
Wenn wir mal wieder die Neckartrails flussabwärts rocken käme es mir sehr entgegen.
Da es heute morgen regnet, wird´s auch am Abend sicher nicht mehr so drückend heiss sein, und im Baggersee kann man/frau sich prima abkühlen !-)
Gruß
toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Juni 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> ...was treibt ihr denn so bei eurem fahrtechniktraining?
> lg.



Wir üben an verschiedenen Stellen in K´furt verschiedene Manöver, wie z.B. auf `nem Randstein entlangfahren, Wheelies, Treppen runterhüpfen, Hinterrad versetzen und mehr.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (19. Juni 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wir üben an verschiedenen Stellen in K´furt verschiedene Manöver, wie z.B. auf `nem Randstein entlangfahren, Wheelies, Treppen runterhüpfen, Hinterrad versetzen und mehr.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



woander´s zahlste geld dafür.


schöne fotos.

gruss andreas

ps.: und hinterrad kann ich nur verleihen


----------



## toddel1 (19. Juni 2009)

@Tübinger
Sorry, kann heute leider doch nicht starten, hab noch Homeoffice-Dienst!
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## plusminus (19. Juni 2009)

Startplatz für Kirchzarten am Sonntag zu vergeben. Kann nicht starten da Probleme mit einem Nerv.
Bei Interesse PN an mich. Es kann auf allen Strecken gestartet werden.

+-


----------



## brr... (19. Juni 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wir üben an verschiedenen Stellen in K´furt verschiedene Manöver, wie z.B. auf `nem Randstein entlangfahren, Wheelies, Treppen runterhüpfen, Hinterrad versetzen und mehr.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



...wäre das nächste Mal gern dabei! 

LG.


----------



## plusminus (19. Juni 2009)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3ARL (19. Juni 2009)

Zitat von *mtbjahn* 

 
_Wir üben an verschiedenen Stellen in K´furt verschiedene Manöver, wie z.B. auf `nem Randstein entlangfahren, Wheelies, Treppen runterhüpfen, Hinterrad versetzen und mehr.

Gruß,

Mark_



Schließe mich brr... an, der da das nächste Mal gerne mitfahren würde. Das mit den Wheelies hab ich noch nicht raus...dafür hab ich heut rausgefunden, dass man das auf nassem Kopfsteinpflaster lieber nicht üben sollte *autsch* ;-)
Fährt irgendwer morgen? Mir macht auch leichter Regen nichts aus, heut wars ideal. 18°C, leichtes Geniesel stellenweise...optimal
Könnte jederzeit zb an der Touri-Info in TÜ sein, fahr aber auch gerne andere Touren. Allerdings kann ich nur morgens bis ca um 12.30


----------



## sirkimba (20. Juni 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wir üben an verschiedenen Stellen in K´furt verschiedene Manöver, wie z.B. auf `nem Randstein entlangfahren, Wheelies, Treppen runterhüpfen, Hinterrad versetzen und mehr.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark





Fahrtraining war echt super, vorallem wenn der Lehrer das auch vermitteln kann. Hatte ich so in der Art noch nicht, ist aber mal was anders als "normales" Fahren. Gehört aber auf jedenfall auch dazu wenn man sein Rad beherschen möchte. Danke!


----------



## loretto6 (20. Juni 2009)

Hätte heute jemand am späten Nachmittag Lust auf eine Tour? Heute soll´s trocken bleiben, morgen ist zur Abwechslung mal wieder Regen angesagt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (20. Juni 2009)

Wann wolltest du den los? Ich hab wenn erst ab 17:30-18uhr Zeit


----------



## loretto6 (20. Juni 2009)

Ab 15/16 Uhr bin ich wieder zu gebrauchen.


----------



## sirkimba (20. Juni 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ab 15/16 Uhr bin ich wieder zu gebrauchen.



Prima, ich würde mich anschließen. Oder wir warten dann noch wenig und nehmen KaiKaisen mit.

Gruß Patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (20. Juni 2009)

Machen wir doch 17:30 Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Wer Lust hat, kommt(das klingt jetz ein bisschen doppeltdeutig, war aber nicht so gemeint).


----------



## sirkimba (20. Juni 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Machen wir doch 17:30 Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke.



ok, prima. bin da (mit lust  )


----------



## keepcool79 (20. Juni 2009)

@ alle Allgäuer und sonstige Interessierte:
Hier sind meine Bilder vom letzten Wochenende.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## KaiKaisen (20. Juni 2009)

Also mir reicht es doch nicht.euch viel Spaß.

@ll
bei Interesse würde ich heute Abend um 19 Uhr in Reutlingen am Bahnhof starten.
Tour ist variabel bis zum nightride


----------



## sirkimba (20. Juni 2009)

ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen, muss noch drigend etwas erledigen, sorry.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenns Wetter nicht grad ideal ist.
Aber wie sieht es morgen aus bei euch?
Bei Interesse.
*nächster Nightride-termin *
_*Dienstag 23.Juni , 19.30 Uhr (Hardy´s bike shop Reutlingen)*_


----------



## alböhi (22. Juni 2009)

" From Dusk till Down "

Wer fährt mit? Start ca. 21 Uhr in Rt. Termin werden wir finden.
Ziel: das Donautal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit - ein Sommernachtsalbtraum

Gruss Andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie sieht es aus bei euch?
Bei Interesse.
*heute Nightride-termin *
_*Donnerstag 25.Juni , 19.30 Uhr (Hardy´s bike shop Reutlingen)*_


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab´ leider heute keine Zeit.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (25. Juni 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wie sieht es aus bei euch?
> Bei Interesse.
> ...




Ich werde da sein, werde allerdings ein bissle langsameres Tempo heut ansteuern, da ich ne Runde mit Freundin drehe. Unser Zielvorschlag wäre z.B. Lindenhof-Rossfeld-Olgafels runter-Glems-heim....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich mich auch einfach nach deiner Freundin richten. Irgendwas hab ich auch mit'm Knie. 
Für die Strecke bist dann du verantwortlich.
Ich wär sonst zu den Breitenbachquellen fefahren.
Bis später


----------



## .Harald. (25. Juni 2009)

Bin (hoffentlich) auch dabei.

Bis später,
Harald.


----------



## BikerRT (25. Juni 2009)

gibts schon Planungen für´s Wochenende??? Ich hätte auch Lust wieder ne Tour zu starten.


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. Juni 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> gibts schon Planungen für´s Wochenende??? Ich hätte auch Lust wieder ne Tour zu starten.



Also morgen wär ich bei ner Tour dabei, Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.
Könnt ne Schlammschlacht werden, aber Matsch macht schön


----------



## loretto6 (27. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Matsch hättest Du auch früher sagen können! Jetzt ist es schon zu spät.


----------



## Sommersprosse (27. Juni 2009)

also tief in der Nacht um 5.45 Uhr sehen wir wohl alle nicht aus wie das blühende Leben 
Bei mir ist grad Gewitter und Dauerregen angesagt und lt. Wettervorhersage solls so bleiben bis nächsten Donnerstag.....das ist doch echt zum heulen 
Naja, vielleicht reisst es ja gegen mittag/abend noch auf, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall noch ne Runde fahren.....


----------



## keepcool79 (27. Juni 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> gibts schon Planungen für´s Wochenende??? Ich hätte auch Lust wieder ne Tour zu starten.




@ BikerRT und alle für morgen interessierten:
ich hätte auch lust morgen eine tour zu fahren.
mein vorschlag wäre schon um 10.30 zu starten, da gegen abend wieder gewitter angesagt sind.
ich würde entweder gerne mal wieder richtung urach fahren, falls jemand dabei ist, der sich dort auskennt oder richtung rossberg

gruß,

doro


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juni 2009)

Sch... Wetter...ich hock hier vorm PC und hab total Hummeln unterm Hintern...


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juni 2009)

Also es gibt zwar noch eine Wetter Warnung für heute Abend.
Aber wenn ich grade ausm Fenster schau werd ich heute später wahrscheinlich ne kleine Runde zu den Breitenbach Quellen und Stöffelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (27. Juni 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also es gibt zwar noch eine Wetter Warnung für heute Abend.
> Aber wenn ich grade ausm Fenster schau werd ich heute später wahrscheinlich ne kleine Runde zu den Breitenbach Quellen und Stöffelberg.


wann wolltest du denn fahren? hätte auch noch lust


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde in einer Stunde starten oder wäre das dir zu spät?


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juni 2009)

17:30Uhr ist ok. Und wo? Also ich wohne in Betzingen, bin da recht flexibel


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juni 2009)

Etwas eigennutzig würde ich sagen 17:30Uhr an Freibad?
Wenn wir wo anderes hin fahren dann können wir uns auch wo anders treffen.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann Freibad Haupteingang


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juni 2009)

Also dann

Jetzt 17:30Uhr Freibad Haupteingang
Kleine Runde 2-3 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (27. Juni 2009)

und das gibt ne schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## toddel1 (27. Juni 2009)

@all
Leider war ich gestern abend allein in TÜ an der Neckarbrücke. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der noch versucht den regelmäßigen Freitagstermin zu halten, ohne jedesmal dreimal zu posten, bzw. der sich bei Nässe raustraut???
Es blieb bis 10:20Uhr am Schwärzlocher Hof trocken und Ihr habt am HW5 atemberaubende Schwarzwaldblicke verpasst, die drohenden Gewitterwolken gaben die passende Abendstimmung dazu ab. Der Wanderweg ist jetzt hinter Hohenentringen wieder von Bäumen und Strauchgut freigeräumt und kann abwärts befahren werden. Ausserdem sind die Kirschen im Heckengäu reif.
Na ja, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder on Trail!
Grüssle!
toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Juni 2009)

Doro und ich starten morgen um 10:30 Uhr bei Hardy´s Bikeshop. Kommt sonst noch jemand?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (28. Juni 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> ich würde entweder gerne mal wieder richtung urach fahren, falls jemand dabei ist, der sich dort auskennt oder richtung rossberg
> 
> gruß,
> 
> doro


Hallo ihr beiden,

ich kann leider nicht mit. 
aber wenn euch das hilft: eine der schönsten Touren war für mich von Eningen über den Gutenberg zum Stausee, über den Roßberg, Höllenlöcher  Ri Wasserfälle, Serpentinen runter nach Urach, Eis und Kuchen am Marktplatz (soweit kennt ihrs vermutlich schon) und dann den genialen Trail auf der auf der gegenüberliegenden Kante Ri Wittlingen, Seeburg. Das ist zum einen ein klasse Trail und zudem sind auf der Seite kaum Wanderer, weil die sich mehr um die bekannten Wasserfälle und die Ruine rumtreiben.

Viel Spaß euch beiden!

LG Britta

PS. nächstes WE bin ich wieder in der Gegend...


----------



## loretto6 (28. Juni 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> Leider war ich gestern abend allein in TÜ an der Neckarbrücke.
> toddel



Das kenn ich schon. Letzten Freitag war auch keiner da, da hatte aber ein gewisser todel gepostet, er käme


----------



## Adrian RT (30. Juni 2009)

Jemand heute für ein Nightride ab 19.30 Uhr - Abfahrt Hardys Bike Shop RT zu haben?


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. Juni 2009)

Wäre dabei. Wenn wir Richtung Wasenwald düsen würden könnten wir uns etwas später aber auch am Freibad treffen...


----------



## Adrian RT (30. Juni 2009)

ja also 19.45 Uhr Freibad Haupeingang - kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## P3ARL (30. Juni 2009)

war eigentlich irgendwer hier ausm forum am 28. juni (also vorgestern) beim fohlenhof unterwegs? bin nämlich drei bikern begegnet, die ich rein intuitiv mal so hier eingeordnet hätte.


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

Hey Ho!
Ich würd heut gern fahren! Kommt noch wer mit? Allein ist's mir zu fad...
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2009)

hai frithjof,
wo würdes denn fahren wollen?
Nach Tü ists mir zu weit, evt. RT-Nebelhöhle?


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn mich halt GAR NICHT aus! Aber wenn ich da mit dem Zug hinkomme, gerne! Der Schönbuch ist wahrscheinlich eh völlig vesumpft!


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich da mit dem Zug hinkomme, gerne! Der Schönbuch ist wahrscheinlich eh völlig vesumpft!


So trocken wie gestern abend habe ich die Schoenbuch Trails selten erlebt!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich halt GAR NICHT aus! Aber wenn ich da mit dem Zug hinkomme, gerne! Der Schönbuch ist wahrscheinlich eh völlig vesumpft!



wie wärs von RT aus nach BadUrach und zurück?
Könnten uns in Pfullingen treffen?


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

Alles klar! Wie komme ich am Besten nach Pfullingen?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2009)

das ist 'ne gute Frage.....kommst nach Reutlingen (Zug)?
Mit Zugverbindungen kenne ich mich leider garnicht aus .
Können uns auch in RT treffen (Bahnhof).


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

Hbf RT ist kein Problem. Hätte mich sonst auch nach Pfullingen gehangelt, aber so ist's sicherer! Ich würde um 18:16 Uhr in Rt ankommen, der Zug vorher fällt leider aus! Treffen auf der Media-Markt-Seite?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2009)

ow,
das ist mir leider zu spät...dachte, so gegen 15.00Uhr rum. Muß heut abend arbeiten....sorry, echt schade.


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

hmpf. Hatte an die Tübinger Runde gedacht, die trifft sich freitags um 18.15. Schade, neuer Aufruf: Ich möchte heut ab 18 Uhr biken, am liebsten nicht allein. Ob Reutlingen oder Tübingen oder sonstwo ist mir egal!
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich wer meldet!
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Frithjof,

wenn es nicht gerade kübelt, wäre ich um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke.


----------



## frithjof (3. Juli 2009)

Nach meiner Definition kübelt es nicht (ich kann noch sehen und mir ist nicht kalt).

Also bis gleich!


----------



## loretto6 (3. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann schaun wir mal, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juli 2009)

Wer hat Lust morgen eine Tour zu fahren?
Wir würden gerne um 10.30 in Reutlingen oder Umgebung starten mit noch verhandelbarem Ziel.

Gruß,

Doro und Mark


----------



## frithjof (4. Juli 2009)

@mark+doro: ich muss leider morgen lernen, wär sonst gern dabei!

@alle:
Was hieltet ihr eigentlich von *einem zweiten regelmäßigen Feierabendtermin* unter der Woche? Mir persönlich passt der Freitag oft nicht, und ich denke, ein zweiter Termin könnte nicht schaden! Leider bin ich für die Nightrides nicht anständig ausgerüstet, deshalb würde ich gern früher fahren. Was haltet ihr davon?

Mein Vorschlag wäre *montags oder dienstags, auch gegen 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke* oder so?


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juli 2009)

@doro&mark:

wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei. Aber muss das zu nachtschllafender Zeit sein?

@frithjof: Montag ginge grundsätzlich bei mir, Dienstag nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (4. Juli 2009)

> Mein Vorschlag wäre montags oder dienstags, auch gegen 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke oder so?



...ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Montag ginge bei mir - Dienstag nicht. Freitags hab ich leider auch keine Zeit, deshalb war ich noch nie dabei...


----------



## britta-ox (4. Juli 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen eine Tour zu fahren?
> Wir würden gerne um 10.30 in Reutlingen oder Umgebung starten mit noch verhandelbarem Ziel.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


Habe auch große Lust, kann aber erst später. Würde dann nachkommen, wenn das ok ist.
Ich meld mich morgen telefonisch, wenn ihr wisst, wann ihr startet und wohin es geht.

LG Britta


----------



## brr... (4. Juli 2009)

...will zufällig jetzt noch einer 'ne kleine Runde drehen? So 1-2h?


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juli 2009)

*Sonntag, 05.07.09, 11.30 Uhr (für alle Nachteulen), am Hardy´s Bikeshop*.

Gruß,

Doro und Mark


----------



## frithjof (4. Juli 2009)

Klasse, dann ist der Montag wohl gesetzt! 18.15 war eigentlich ne schöne Zeit! Dann sehen wir uns übermorgen!


----------



## brr... (6. Juli 2009)

> Klasse, dann ist der Montag wohl gesetzt! 18.15 war eigentlich ne schöne Zeit! Dann sehen wir uns übermorgen!



...könntet ihr 5 Minuten auf mich warten? Mir kam was dazwischen, wenn alles glatt geht müsste es aber grad so reichen. Falls ich bis 18.20 nicht da bin, ging's länger und ich komm nicht... ok?

Hoffe, dass ich es schaffe - bis später!

Grüssle.


----------



## britta-ox (6. Juli 2009)

@Sonntagsbiker: war mal wieder nett mit euch. Auch wenns nur ne kürzere und nasse Runde war, mit euch machts immer Spaß

Danke auch noch @Mark, für den späten Start, so dass es mir auch noch gereicht hat.

Hier ein paar wenige Fotos. Die Pünktchen-Porträts sind ganz nett geworden
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19373

Bis bald mal wieder!

Liebe Grüße aus Ox
Britta


----------



## alböhi (6. Juli 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Klasse, dann ist der Montag wohl gesetzt! 18.15 war eigentlich ne schöne Zeit! Dann sehen wir uns übermorgen!



gut - ich komm bei jedem wetter - bringst dann bitte meine spank mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (6. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @Sonntagsbiker: war mal wieder nett mit euch. Auch wenns nur ne kürzere und nasse Runde war, mit euch machts immer Spaß
> 
> Danke auch noch @Mark, für den späten Start, so dass es mir auch noch gereicht hat.
> 
> ...



Sehr hübsch, in der Tat.  

Das nächste Mal fahren wir aber in die andere Richtung. Immer wenn ich in die Richtung gefahren bin, hat´s geregnet, während es in der anderen Richtung trocken war. In Tübingen z.B. hat´s am Sonntag nur ganz leicht getröpfelt. 
Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juli 2009)

hehe, das stimmt.
War schon um 8 unterwegs und blieb trocken (bis 13.00Uhr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (6. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> In Tübingen z.B. hat´s am Sonntag nur ganz leicht getröpfelt.


Könnte auch ganz einfach daran gelegen haben, dass du dich nicht in Tü aufgehalten hast

(Hat nicht ein gewisser loretto bei der  Einkehr erzählt, da es in letzter Zeit immer geregnet hat, wenn er mitgefahren ist)


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Könnte auch ganz einfach daran gelegen haben, dass du dich nicht in Tü aufgehalten hast
> 
> (Hat nicht ein gewisser loretto bei der  Einkehr erzählt, da es in letzter Zeit immer geregnet hat, wenn er mitgefahren ist)



Ich glaub´, man nennt das Problem auch "loretto´s law" oder "Loretto-Syndrom". 
Trotzdem war´s schön mit Euch, zumal Doro und ich dann auf dem Rückweg über die Achalm sehr gutes Wetter hatten - eigentlich logisch, denn Christoph war ja nicht mehr dabei.
Meine wenigen Fotos von gestern findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. Juli 2009)

bin ab Donnerstag auch wieder am Start.

Gewichtstuning erfolgreich abgeschlossen
immerhin 13g leichter 
Der Wald ruft ..........!!!



Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## loretto6 (7. Juli 2009)

13 Gramm - hast Du Dein Rad geputzt?


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juli 2009)

er hat wohl 13g abgenommen


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> bin ab Donnerstag auch wieder am Start.
> 
> Gewichtstuning erfolgreich abgeschlossen
> immerhin 13g leichter
> ...



Das hat sich aber nicht wirklich gelohnt! Wegen 13 Gramm würd´ ich mir mein Bein nicht aufschneiden lassen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (8. Juli 2009)

Womöglich war´s auch noch sein einziges Titanteil!


----------



## alböhi (8. Juli 2009)

@lexander: poste doch mal deine umzugstour - dann wird dir sicherlich geholfen.
ich hab grad einige termine zu koordinieren.

gruss andreas

ps.: wer fährt noch am samstag ( 86 km, 1600 hm, technisch einfach, snackpause zweifach  mit.


----------



## britta-ox (8. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ps.: wer fährt noch am samstag ( 86 km, 1600 hm, technisch einfach, snackpause zweifach  mit.


Ich weiß von einem hübschen Tandem, das mitfährt




[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich weiß von einem hübschen Tandem, das mitfährt


----------



## britta-ox (8. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


>


Das war nur die halbe Wahrheit!


Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß dem coolen Tandemteam und anderen
Albstadtverrückten

Britta


----------



## aka (8. Juli 2009)

Wir waren am Samstag die Strecke abfahren, das wird einigermassen spannend.

Wird wie ein wildgewordener Rennelefant inmitten eines Getuemmels von Gazellen und Geparden 

Aber ich kann froh sein einen Powerstoker zu haben, der nicht nur ordentlich Kraft in den Beinen hat sondern auch sehr viel Mut und Gottvertrauen. 
Das brauchts naemlich, denn die Bremsen sind ab und an am Limit.


----------



## britta-ox (8. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Aber ich kann froh sein einen Powerstoker zu haben, der nicht nur ordentlich Kraft in den Beinen hat sondern auch sehr viel Mut und *Gottvertrauen.*
> Das brauchts naemlich, denn die Bremsen sind ab und an am Limit.


Hilfe.

Gottvertrauen hätt ich ja, aber dem eigenen Ehemann zu vertrauen ist weitaus schwieriger
Grüße an Nadine und pass auf sie auf! 

Mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich nach der Arbeit noch runter. Meine teamies treffen sich auch nach dem Rennen zu ner Hockede.
Und es sind so viel Leut da, die ich kenn. Warum ist ein WE nur immer so kurz?


----------



## aka (8. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Grüße an Nadine und pass auf sie auf!


Ich sag' ihr gerne einen Gruss!
Premiere: ich habe am Samstag einen Beifahrer und keine Beifahrerin  . Und den kennst du auch, ein Grund mehr zu kommen!


----------



## britta-ox (8. Juli 2009)

Das widerum finde ich als Frau sehr schade. Ihr wart top dabei




Wer ist es denn, gegen den du eine Frau (deine Frau!!!) eintauschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wer ist es denn, gegen den du eine Frau (deine Frau!!!) eintauschst


Alas! Leider hat die Beste Aller Ehefrauen am Samstag keine Zeit!
Dieser Herr hier hingegen schon: 





Es wird nicht noetig sein das Tandem zu schieben, aber man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## loretto6 (8. Juli 2009)

Hätte jemand Lust bei ordentlichem Wetter mit dem Ratt nach Albstadt zu fahren und den Herrn Aka anzufeuern? Dann sieht man ihn wenigstens mal wieder.


----------



## alböhi (8. Juli 2009)

sag mal km und hm an - ich möchte schon um 11 da sein.


----------



## aka (8. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust bei ordentlichem Wetter mit dem Ratt nach Albstadt zu fahren und den Herrn Aka anzufeuern? Dann sieht man ihn wenigstens mal wieder.



Das waere schoen!



alböhi schrieb:


> sag mal km und hm an - ich möchte schon um 11 da sein.


Supi - dann sieht man sich! Vor dem Rennen ists erfahrungsgemaess unuebersichtlich, spaetestens halt im Ziel- und Festbereich.


----------



## loretto6 (9. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> sag mal km und hm an - ich möchte schon um 11 da sein.



Du fragst Sachen! Ich bin vor zwei Jahren mit dem jetzigen Tandem-Fahrer hingefahren. Dauert schon ein Weilchen und bei Hechingen den Berg hoch muss man bei dem Wetter vermutlich schieben. - dauert also noch etwas länger.


----------



## P3ARL (9. Juli 2009)

Hab grade das zu erwartende Wetter vom Samstag in RT und Albstadt gecheckt. Bewölkt, aber es ist kaum mit Regen zu rechnen. Wär also ne Überlegung wert, diese Tour. 
Wann müsste man denn losfahren?


----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2009)

o.k. - ich werde auf dem hinweg mit dem zug abkürzen und ein paar körner sparen, da ich einen startplatz übernommen hab. zurück fahr ich nachmittags gern mit euch, falls ich nicht um 19 uhr noch ´n termin wahrnehmen muss  

verabredungen am besten per handy - gruss andreas


----------



## BikerRT (9. Juli 2009)

fährt jemand am* sonntag*? Samstag kann ich nicht, da ich mein Auto  raparieren muss. Es wird aber hoffentlich am Samstag Abend fertig, so dass ich Sonntag fahren kann.


----------



## frithjof (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir leider irgendwas eingefangen, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag schon wieder fit bin. Ansonsten hätt ich Bock!


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2009)

Mit der Tour zum Albstadt-Marathon wird´s bei mir leider nix, mir ist kurzfristig ein Termin dazwischen gekommen. 

Am Sonntag hätte ich aber Lust auf eine nette Tour - aber diesmal in der anderen Richtung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (10. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hätte ich aber Lust auf eine nette Tour - aber diesmal in der anderen Richtung!!!!


 Du meinst, der Boden dort bräucht auch mal wieder Regen?

Aus Protest gegen die derzeitigen Temperaturen, hab ich heute mal wieder im Winterpokalteil geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6114114#post6114114
Alle teamies und treuen fans der Meschuggen Icerider bitte dort lesen und v.a. Terminvorschläge machen. Es stehen noch 2 Grillfeste aus und ausgehungert soll man bekanntlich nicht biken

@schnellesTandem & Wurstöhi: wenn es mir zeitlich reicht, werd ich im Zielbereich auf euch warten. Ansonsten meld ich mich per handy.
@alböhi: du kannst die Verpflegungstellen guten Gewissens ignorieren, da gibt nur gesundes Zeug wie Bananen, Melonen und Ananas. Keine heißen Würstchen wie beim IceriderAber wenn ich gute Laune hab, werd ich dir nach dem Rennen eins spendieren!
Dann machts mal gut! Ich wünsch euch was...schnelle Beine und heile Knochen und v.a. viel Spaß 

Grüße Britta


----------



## plusminus (10. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust bei ordentlichem Wetter mit dem Ratt nach Albstadt zu fahren und den Herrn Aka anzufeuern?



weiß ja nicht genau wen der Andi mitnimmt nach Albstadt, aber wäre es nicht nett auch den Beifahrer anzufeuern!? Wenn ich die beiden seh werd ich sie ordentlich anfeuern.

+-


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2009)

Ist nachher jemand in Tübingen am Start?


----------



## Libtech (12. Juli 2009)

@ alböhi: War schön dich gestern getroffen zu haben. Hoffe du bist die letzten 10Km noch gut durchgekommen!


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2009)

@tobi: dito - war ein klasse wochenende. 

morgen werde ich meine eindrücke in einem kleinen bericht zusammenfassen.

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Doro, hallo Mark!
Habt Ihr meine PN zum Alpenradeln gelesen?
Bitte um Deine Tel.-Nr. auf PN, hab sie irgendwo verlegt.
Gruß!
toddel


----------



## alböhi (14. Juli 2009)

albstadtmarathon 11. juli 

rt - 8.49 IRE treffpunkt im vorderen radabteil mit ulrike.   bei der startnr. ausgabe haben wir   ( weiterlesen )


gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (14. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> albstadtmarathon 11. juli ( weiterlesen )


Hi Andreas,

nett geschrieben!
...und meine Glückwünschei 
Dabeisein und Durchhalten ist alles, so seh ich das auch. Ich hätte bei meiner letzten albstadt-mara-teilnahme dein Hemingway-Zitat vermutlich so geändert: "Pflichtveranstaltung für Menschen, die wissen wollen...wie schön Schmerzen sein können..."



An dieser Stelle möcht ich auch mal ganz nebenbei die Taten der anderen bekannten Helden hier erwähnen, damit euch bewusst ist, mit welchen Größen wir so radeln dürfen




Das *Tandem von aka & plusminus* hat nur 8 min nach dem Profiteam von lisa und lukas das Ziel erreicht!!!!!!!!





(Waeren Lukas und Lisa nicht an den Start gegangen haetten sie die beste Tandemzeit der letzten 7 Jahre gefahren)

nochmals ganz *herzliche Glückwünsche euch beiden* und meinen tiefen Respekt. Das war echt der Wahnsinn!




Grüße Britta


----------



## Bube (14. Juli 2009)

xTieferVerbeugeModusEINx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Juli 2009)

So phänomenal wie die Albstädter einen Anfeuern gibts beim ABM gibts eigentlich nur Gewinner, ob unter 4h oder über 4h Fahrzeit ist da vollkommen wurscht.
Wir hatten unterwegs gaaaanz viele Fans - 



Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, daß die Albstädter dem MTB gegenüber positiv eingestellt sind, wenn die in dem Alter schon damit konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> nett geschrieben!
> ...und meine Glückwünschei
> ...


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> na das glaub ich auf gar keinen fall - oder warum gibt´s auf marathonveranstaltungen so viele unfälle?
> 
> ich denke doch das dort viele laien gnadenlos überfordert sind und dann nicht nur sich selber, sondern auch noch andere gefährden.
> 
> ...



Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (14. Juli 2009)

ne - schmerzen hatte ich erst sonntag - aber nur im kopf, nachdem ich die ganze nacht noch in albstadt um die häuser gezogen bin 

gruss andreas

ps.: im tropik lief sogar rockmusik der 70iger 

[email protected]: "  was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern " zitat ende.
wo hast denn den post ausgegraben?
ich hab mein risiko dadurch minimiert, das ich nun bergab der schnellste bin.


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> .... wie wär´s mit ´nem extra thread für euch rennfahrer? hier traut sich ja keiner mehr mitzufahren.
> 
> ich fahr gern mal gemütlich mit neuen leuten - gruss andreas



@aka und plusminus: Gratulation!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## toddel1 (15. Juli 2009)

Waaaoooohhh!
Mich hat´s ja schon gepfupfert in Albstadt mitzuradeln, aber Anfang Juli ist bei mir und Family ziemlich viel los. 
Ausserdem hab ich momentan keinen Mitfahrer für mein Oldi-Tandem sonst hätten wir abwärts sicher auch noch die AndreASSE überholt.
Nochmals herzliche Gratulation unseren Racern!!!

@alböhi
Deinen von Mark zitierten Beitrag hatte ich vor vielen Jahren gelesen, er hat mich aber nicht davor abgeschreckt mit nem Enduro-Fully beim Icerider mitzuschnaufen! "Spass ist, wenn man´s trotzdem macht!"

In diesem Sinne ...... weiter so !

Grüssle
toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected]: von wann ist denn der post schon wieder? der allerdings ist heut noch aktuell.

das eine schliesst doch das andere nicht aus!

ich fahr immer noch gerne gemütlich mit alten bekannten und neuen leuten, incl. eis und kaffeepausen.

leben heisst veränderung und ein echter zwilling hat mindestens zwei gesichter 

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

hat jmd Lust am Samstag ne Runde (mit gemütlicherem Tempo) zu fahren? Ich würd eventuell gerne mal den HW5 Herrenberg-Tübingen ausprobieren, bin den bisher noch nicht gefahren, wär aber auch bei was anderem dabei....

LG
Regina


----------



## loretto6 (16. Juli 2009)

Liebend gern, hab leider am Samstag keine Zeit - der Wetterbericht ist aber auch verheerend: Starkregen, Hagel, Sturmböen. Vielleicht sieht´s am Sonntag besser aus. Da hätt´ich auch Zeit.


----------



## Sommersprosse (16. Juli 2009)

Sonntag geht bei mir auch....


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2009)

schön - buch am sonntag vormittag?? passt mir gut rein, da ich sicher am samstag in tü auf´m stadtfest " versumpfe ".

frische luft und bewegung = regenerationsfahrt 

gern doch, gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (17. Juli 2009)

hallo tübis 

geht heut was bei euch?

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (17. Juli 2009)

Willst du mit oder gegen den Strom fahren?

Ich kann leider noch nicht, fühle mich nicht so fit. Aber ich wollte gleich mal einen Aufruf für Montag starten! 18 ct, Touriinfo!


----------



## Sommersprosse (17. Juli 2009)

...also in Dettenhausen regnets und von Böblingen kommts ganz schwarz rüber Richtung TÜ...


----------



## alböhi (17. Juli 2009)

o.k. - dann vllt. sonntag - bevor sowas passiert 

///////////////////////
///////////////////////
////////////o/////////
/////////O^O///////


----------



## Sommersprosse (17. Juli 2009)

Pffffff.....wenn das diesen Sommer so weitergeht, näh ich mir mein Sehpferdchen auf die Bikeshorts.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (17. Juli 2009)

Mit nem Schlauchboot wär man besser bedient!

Aber was solls, gestern hab ich über die Hitze gejammert...

Botanik und Analytik lassen sich bei Regen eh besser lernen!

Montag?


----------



## alböhi (17. Juli 2009)

@ll: dann paddet doch morgen mal auf´m stadtfest bei mir vorbei.
ich bin als kellner für den fischereiverein ( das sind die fress und saufstände an der jakobskirche ) im einsatz - njam njam


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> spasst mir gut rein, da ich sicher am samstag in tü auf´m stadtfest " versumpfe ".



bei dem wetter wirst du sicherlich versumpfen


----------



## alböhi (18. Juli 2009)

denk mal positiv - es war schon kälter.

die verschiedenen fischgerichte bei uns sind richtig lecker.

si u ?


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juli 2009)

was gibts denn für gerichte? 
ich wollt heut abend aufs stadtfest,allerdings nur wenns net regnet....


----------



## loretto6 (18. Juli 2009)

Fischsuppe wahrscheinlich - der Fisch schwimmt im Teller!

Aber das Wetter sieht für den Nachmittag nicht so schlecht aus. Morgen kann man bestimmt wieder radeln. Wer noch keine Sommersprossen hat, kriegt sie dabei.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juli 2009)

morgen schwäbisch alb


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wer noch keine Sommersprossen hat, kriegt sie dabei.



Wie darf ich das verstehn .....
Wann wollt ihr morgen denn los fahren?...sollen wirs ein bischen vom Wetter abhängig machen....


----------



## J3STER (18. Juli 2009)

Vor oder nach dem Mittagessen ist mir eigentlich relativ. Kurze Schauer müssen allerdings eingeplant werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juli 2009)

J3STER schrieb:


> Vor oder nach dem Mittagessen ist mir eigentlich relativ. Kurze Schauer müssen allerdings eingeplant werden



nachm mittagessen!der christian geht wahrscheinlich a mit


----------



## loretto6 (18. Juli 2009)

Wie wär´s denn mit Treffpunkt Tourist-Info um 13:30. Aber nix Alb, sondern Schönbuch!


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an, bin dabei........


----------



## brr... (18. Juli 2009)

> ...Treffpunkt Tourist-Info um 13:30. Aber nix Alb, sondern Schönbuch!





> Hört sich gut an, bin dabei...



was schwebt euch denn vor? also km/hm? ...ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen, habe nur das problem, dass ich erst seit ein paar tagen eine eckelhafte entzündung im knie los bin und demnach noch sehr moderat fahren sollte...

greez!


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Juli 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> was schwebt euch denn vor? also km/hm? ...ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen, habe nur das problem, dass ich erst seit ein paar tagen eine eckelhafte entzündung im knie los bin und demnach noch sehr moderat fahren sollte...
> 
> greez!



Moderates Tempo find ich cool .......muss auch erst mal schauen ob ich euch hinterherkomme.....
@brr... Im Notfall warten wir auf den Besenwagen


----------



## toddel1 (19. Juli 2009)

@Sonntagsfahrer

Wir (Doro,Mark,Hebbe und ich) sind dann mal bis Donnerstag zum Schneeschaufeln im Ötztal.
Leider kam ich nicht mehr dazu Christof nach seinem Spikes-Laufradsatz zu fragen ... muß halt so gehen
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin wieder genesen und würde gern morgen (Montag) wieder in die Wälder starten! Würd mich freuen, wenn wer mit käme!

Ich stell mich um 18.15 Uhr an die Touri-Info. Ziel ist wohl der Schönbuch. Würde aber sonst auch nach Rt kommen, wenn sich hier niemand findet!


----------



## brr... (19. Juli 2009)

> Ich stell mich um 18.15 Uhr an die Touri-Info. Ziel ist wohl der Schönbuch.



wo willst fahren? ...war halt heute schon mit sommersprosse und loretto den hw5 abklappern - will den also morgen nicht wieder fahren... 

bin aber generell dabei, solange wir schön langsam fahren (wg. knie, s. beitrag oben) 

grüße.


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2009)

@TÜler: ich war heute wirklich gewillt bei Euch mitzufahren. Aber irgendwie hab ich den Hintern erst verdammt spät hochbekommen. Schade, wäre gern mal wieder bei Euch mitgeradelt. Werde versuchen in nächster Zeit wieder etwas aufmerksamer mitzulesen um eventuell schon etwas langfristiger eine Mitfahrt bei Euch einzuplanen!

Ward ihr im Schönbuch? Trailtauglichkeit?

Gruß
+-


----------



## brr... (19. Juli 2009)

> ard ihr im Schönbuch? Trailtauglichkeit?



ja, schönbuch: hw5. trails waren schon alle OK und gut fahrbar, aber viiiieeeel matsch. wenn's mal noch ne woche anziehen würde, schadets auf kein fall. um so richtig flowig zu fahren, ist es noch zu matschig und nass...


----------



## frithjof (19. Juli 2009)

kenn mich nicht sooo gut aus, vielleicht müssen wir uns ne tour zurecht basteln. ruhiges tempo geht klar, bin auch seit 2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem bock gewesen! 

freu mich, bis morgen!


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Juli 2009)

Ich denk ich komm morgen auch mit. Tübingen kenn ich aber auch nicht zuviel.


----------



## frithjof (20. Juli 2009)

Schöne Tour, sehr geiler Trail zum Schluss! Ich denke, den kann man gut einbauen fürs nächste Mal!
Grüße!


----------



## brr... (20. Juli 2009)

> ...sehr geiler Trail zum Schluss...



definitiv! fand's auch ein wirklich überraschendes ende... 

bis bald,
benny.


----------



## alböhi (21. Juli 2009)

die sonne scheint und die alb ruft - wer fährt heute mit?

ich kann mir´s frei einteilen.

gruss andreas


----------



## brr... (21. Juli 2009)

> ...wer fährt heute mit?



ab TÜ würd ich 'n ründchen mitfahren. extra nach RT kommen will ich aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (21. Juli 2009)

nach RT fährt dich das Studententicket, das ist kein Problem! Würd auch gern, aber ich muss lernen...


----------



## panzer-oddo (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

eventuell sucht jemand von Euch noch eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für den Freitagabend der nächsten Woche:

Am 31.07.09 findet der 1. Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup statt, das ist ein "kleines" 2-Stunden-Teamrennen für 2er Teams, Start um 18.30 Uhr auf dem Sportgelände des WSV Mehrstetten. Flyer, Ausschreibung, Streckenbeschreibung und Profil findet Ihr auf http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de unter ´Downloads´. 
Das Rennen findet im Rahmen der Mehrstetter Sportwoche statt, somit ist auch eine ausreichende After-Race-Versorgung garantiert.

Angesprochen fühlen sollen sich auch Leute, die Spass am MTB haben aber sonst eher weniger Rennen fahren- aber natürlich auch echte Racer.

viele Grüße von der Alb,

ali


----------



## alböhi (21. Juli 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> ab TÜ würd ich 'n ründchen mitfahren. extra nach RT kommen will ich aber nicht...



hallo? 

die alb ist in reutlingen - sorry, aber seit wann kommt der knochen zum hund


----------



## brr... (21. Juli 2009)

> ...die alb ist in reutlingen - sorry, aber seit wann kommt der knochen zum hund...



kommt wohl öfter vor!  oder wie erklärst du dir sonst, dass ich eben von der alb zurück komm... 

man ist von TÜ aus auch voll schnell auf der alb: rossberg, farrenberg, dreifürstenstein - da bin ich von hier doch schneller als du aus RT...

...ein blick auf 'ne karte verrät, dass 





> die alb ist in reutlingen


 ein irrglaube ist 

grüße und viel spaß!


----------



## alböhi (21. Juli 2009)

start 16 uhr bei mir: achalm, gutenberg und wolfsfelsen.

gruss andreas


----------



## hilikustue (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr alle aus der Umgebung.

Ab Mitte August hab ich wieder Luft von den Prüfungen und wollte fragen, ob ihr zufällig wisst, ob es Fahrtechnik Kurse in der Tübinger Umgebung gibt, die was taugen? Mehr als nen tageskurs würd ich wohl nicht berappen können. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja auch einer von den alten Hasen gegen Obulus in Bierform oder ähnlichem :-D

@alböhi: Warst du zufällig vor kurzem mal an "meiner Bar" und hast nach mir gefragt?

Grüße aus Tü


----------



## alböhi (21. Juli 2009)

jo - mann.

da geh ich öfter mal zum " zappeln " hin 

gruss andreas


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juli 2009)

bin heut 2 beim grillplatz an der straße beim olgahain begegnet...sind die 2 a hier?


----------



## BikerRT (22. Juli 2009)

hat jemand lust morgen *Donnerstag* so ab 17:30 - 18Uhr ne Tour zu starten? Ich muss aber vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder aus dem Wald raus sein, da ich keine Night-Ride Ausrüstung besitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (22. Juli 2009)

ich fahr morgen mit den adfc´lern  -  komm doch mit.

treff 18 uhr am zob beim skateplatz.

gruss andreas


----------



## BikerRT (22. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mit den adfc´lern  -  komm doch mit.
> 
> treff 18 uhr am zob beim skateplatz.
> 
> gruss andreas


ok, da bin ich dann mal dabei. bis morgen dann

Gruß jan


----------



## brr... (23. Juli 2009)

...ich breche morgen gegen halb eins ab TÜ Richtung Roßberg auf. Falls jemand mit will:

*Donnerstag, 12:30 (eher 5 nach...) Neckarhalde, Fußgängertunnel*

Die Tour geht etwa 3h. Leider relativ viel Asphalt, aber es sind auch ein paar nette trails dabei.

Grüße!


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2009)

[email protected] : ( bei dem  ******wetter bleib ich heut abend lieber zu haus : )

gruss andreas


----------



## brr... (23. Juli 2009)

> ...ich breche morgen gegen halb eins ab TÜ Richtung Roßberg auf. Falls jemand mit will:
> 
> Donnerstag, 12:30 (eher 5 nach...) Neckarhalde, Fußgängertunnel
> 
> ...



...offensichtlich wollte sich keiner anschließen... es war auch eine seeehr nasse Angelegenheit . Positiv daran jedoch, dass die Motivation zum Vollgas fahren da war... 

Grüße. ...heiße Dusche, lechtz...


----------



## hilikustue (23. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Jemand Lust ab Tü oder so zu fahren? Bin offen für alles und Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (23. Juli 2009)

Hat *heute *noch jemand lust falls es nicht mehr regnen sollte so ab 18Uhr zu fahren? Wird halt ne Schlammschlacht, aber was solls.....


----------



## loretto6 (24. Juli 2009)

hilikustue schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus? Jemand Lust ab Tü oder so zu fahren? Bin offen für alles und Zeit.



Ich hab ab 18:15 Zeit. Bin dann an der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke - falls es nicht wieder gewittert.


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde heute auch noch ne Runde in Reutlingen drehen.
Starten wollte ich um 18:45 und dann so 2h.
Dann kommt man noch früh genung heim.


----------



## hilikustue (24. Juli 2009)

Sorry, zu spät gesehen. ich ar um 12 schon fahren, 3h auf dem Spitzberg/kapelle rumgefetzt und einmal gut lang gemacht ^^.

Üben üben üben


----------



## keepcool79 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

von unserem Sölden-Urlaub findet ihr hier ein paar Fotos.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder.
Das nächste mal komm ich mit


----------



## BikerRT (25. Juli 2009)

Hat heute jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Juli 2009)

Heute nicht.ich wollte morgen aber nochmal ne runde drehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Juli 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Heute nicht.ich wollte morgen aber nochmal ne runde drehen.



Wahrscheinlich werd´ ich morgen hier mitfahren. Oli freut sich bestimmt, wenn´s noch ein paar mehr werden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juli 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werd´ ich morgen hier mitfahren.* Oli freut sich bestimmt,* wenn´s noch ein paar mehr werden.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Ganz arg sogar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja auch eventuell mitgehen - wie lang soll die Tour denn dauern?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juli 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch eventuell mitgehen - wie lang soll die Tour denn dauern?



Am frühen abend(17/18 Uhr) sollten wir wieder in Nürtingen sein.


----------



## loretto6 (25. Juli 2009)

Ist für mich leider zu lang - ich muss auf unseren Wachhund aufpassen.


----------



## frithjof (26. Juli 2009)

Ich mach dann mal die Ankündigung für morgen:

Montag, 18:15, Touri-Info!

Grüße!


----------



## brr... (26. Juli 2009)

*@ frithjof*

...hast schon was im Auge? ...ich wär dabei - hab's mir nur heute schon recht ordentlich gegeben und wär morgen gern eher lässig unterwegs.

Grüße!


----------



## alböhi (26. Juli 2009)

high kinder´s. wer mit protektoren kommt darf mit in die kiesgrube zum spielen fahren. auf´m heimweg " jumpin´to the lake " und ein after hour weizen beim neckarmüller ? 

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (26. Juli 2009)

Protektoren? Du Weichei! Ich hab leider keine, aber Kiesgrube hört sich interessant an! Eventuell fahre ich morgen nach Stuttgart, dann könnte ich einen Abstecher bei dir machen!


----------



## alböhi (26. Juli 2009)

ruf kurz vorher an, dann back ich dir ´nen kuchen.

bringst du meine spank mit?

gruss andreas

ps.: dann kannst dir ja vllt was passendes aus meiner folterkammer ausleihen


----------



## brr... (26. Juli 2009)

> high kinder´s. wer mit protektoren kommt darf mit in die kiesgrube zum spielen fahren. auf´m heimweg " jumpin´to the lake " und ein after hour weizen beim neckarmüller ?



Meinst du die in Wurmlingen? ...ich hab leider auch keinerlei Protektoren - würde aber trotzdem mit. Oder meinst du gar nicht morgen 18.15 ab Touri-Info TÜ? ...bin verwirrt, weil hier Stuttgart und ähnliches im Gespräch ist...

Grüße.

edit: Achso, und (gesetz dem Falle du meinst morgen 18.15): was hat es mit dem "jumpin' to the lake"-Ding auf sich? Kann ich das? ..Neckarmüller hingegen sagt mir wieder mehr zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. Juli 2009)

Er meint vermutlich Montag 18:15 und mit dem lake den Baggersee in Hirschau!


----------



## brr... (27. Juli 2009)

...ah! Schwimmen will er also? Ich verstehe. Naja, Kiesgrube wär ich dabei... schwimmen wohl weniger. Baggersee? Pfui. 

Danke dir für's Licht ins Dunkel bringen, loretto 

Grüße.


----------



## alböhi (27. Juli 2009)

also nochmal klartext: heute ist triathlon angesagt.

radfahren, schwimmen und saufen


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Juli 2009)

Ötztal Teil 1
Ötztal Teil 2
Nürtingen gestern

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Highlights von unserem Top-Trail Urlaub 

Grüße
DJT


----------



## aka (27. Juli 2009)

Hammergeil, eure Bilder (und auch die Fahrkuenste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Juli 2009)

Ich würde heute abend noch ne kleine Runde drehen (max. 2h).
Starten würde ich 19Uhr so dass man vor der dunkelheit wieder ausm Wald ist.

Falls jemand mit fahren will einfach kurz melden.


----------



## DJT (28. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Hammergeil, eure Bilder (und auch die Fahrkuenste)



Danke 

Hab heute die Bilder von Toddel bekommen, Danke nochmal 
Ich Spam Euch jetz einfach mal ein bisschen die Seite zu 
Hier noch ein paar gekonnte Schüsse von (und mit) ihm:




























Viele Grüße
DJT


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. Juli 2009)

wirklich schöne Bilder , ich glaub fast ich bin ein wenig neidisch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein ..........................!!! 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## aka (28. Juli 2009)

wozu habts ihr eigentlich ein vorderrad?

btw, ich war dieses wochenende beim lauf & bike in neufra auf dr alb, das war sehr genial! 
sehr schönes rennen zum mehr als fairen preis, statt sinnlosem  startergeschenk gabs einen sehr amtlichen seegen vom dorfpfarrer und hinterher ein schönes dorffest.
die veranstaltung besuche ich gerne wieder


----------



## DJT (28. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> wozu habts ihr eigentlich ein vorderrad?



Damit der Tacho funktioniert 



aka schrieb:


> .. statt sinnlosem  startergeschenk gabs einen sehr amtlichen seegen vom dorfpfarrer und hinterher ein schönes dorffest.
> die veranstaltung besuche ich gerne wieder



ja, einen Schutzengel kann man beim biken immer brauchen 
(nicht nur wenn man wenig mit dem Vorderrad fährt )

Viele Grüße


----------



## frithjof (28. Juli 2009)

Mir ist gerade der Rahmen gebrochen. Einfach so. War auf dem Weg von nem befreundeten Pärchen zurück nach Hause. Asphalt, weder Steigung noch Gefälle. Knuck und weg. Am Sitzrohr und der Schweißnaht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr. Ich könnt heulen. Nie wieder billige Räder!

Fotos folgen...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2009)

tja: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.
Muß aber nicht unbedingt mit billig zu tun haben...Selbst "gute" Marken brechen.
Ich hatte neulich auch nen Rahmenbruch...was jedoch eher auf Selbstverschulden und unzweckmäßigen Einsatz zurückzuführen war...dennoch einen neuen Rahmen auf Kulanz gekriegt 

Hast Pech...gerade in der Hochsaison bei bestem Wetter. Mein Beileid!


----------



## plusminus (29. Juli 2009)

naja sei doch froh, dass es an so einem unspektakulärem Ort passiert ist. Hatte damals bei meinem Rahmenbruch ebenfalls das Glück, dass er auf der Ebene und Asphalt eingetreten ist. Das Rad hatte mal über 1000 Euro UVP gekostet. Wie "damage" schon sagte hat das mit billig und teuer erstmal wenig zu tun. Mein Problem war wohl, dass der Rahmen noch in Deutschland geschweißt wurde. Allgemein haben in Europa geschweißte Fabrikate meist mehr Probleme als Taiwan Massenware.
Hast Du noch Garantie auf Deinen Rahmen? Wenn nein kannst mich ja mal anschreiben zwecks Rahmenempfehlungen in Studentenbudgetgröße - ich bin da Experte 

+-


----------



## brr... (29. Juli 2009)

Hat jmd. Lust *heute in den nächsten 1, 2 Stunden* auf 'ne Runde Spitzberg und Kiesgrube? ...zum richtig strampeln ist's mit zu heiß - bisschen Technik schadet nie...


----------



## alböhi (29. Juli 2009)

meine rede - an die montagsgruppe könnt ich mich auch gewöhnen

respekt your playground

gruss andreas

ps.: sorry koa zeit zum radeln - die nächsten tage bin ich beschäftigt.

wie im schlaraffenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (29. Juli 2009)

Muß bis 17 Uhr arbeiten - danach hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## brr... (29. Juli 2009)

...mir kam heute Mittag was dazwischen. Ich gehe *JETZT* los. Falls du selbst noch nicht warst und noch Lust auf n Stündchen Spitzberg rüber Kiesgrube und zurück hast, ich warte noch so 10-15 Mins...

edit:

Also Christoph, es geht noch ein Freund von mir mit und wir fahren um 8.00 am Saturn los. Falls du es noch liest und Lust hast (und es dir noch reicht), kommst einfach dazu.

Grüssis.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Juli 2009)

Schade, war schon unterwegs. Dann halt ein andermal!


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juli 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade der Rahmen gebrochen. Einfach so. War auf dem Weg von nem befreundeten Pärchen zurück nach Hause. Asphalt, weder Steigung noch Gefälle. Knuck und weg. Am Sitzrohr und der Schweißnaht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr. Ich könnt heulen. Nie wieder billige Räder!
> 
> Fotos folgen...



Mein Beileid! Ein gemeinsamer Bekannter von uns hat sich vor ein paar Tagen einen sehr stabilen, günstigen Rahmen gekauft. Er hat scheinbar eine Größe von nur 17 Zoll, das Oberrohr ist aber relativ lang. Daher könnt´ er Dir einigermaßen passen. Frag´ ihn doch mal, ob er ihn einem in Not geratenen Studenten verkauft. Für ihn ist er sowieso fast etwas zu stabil, schwer und groß.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## brr... (30. Juli 2009)

> Schade, war schon unterwegs. Dann halt ein andermal!



...ja, schade!

Hat *heute, Donnerstag* eine Lust auf 'ne Tour? ...müsste so starten, dass ich um *spätestens 17.00 zurück* bin. *Ab 10.00* wär ich bereit...

Grüssis.


----------



## alböhi (30. Juli 2009)

[email protected] : nee , nee  läuft nicht - das scab geb ich nicht mehr her.

@ frithjof : ich hab da eine wirklich gut eingerittene vollgefederte "  silvermachine ".

hol dir von deinem zeg-händler ne ordentliche entschädigung in bar für den rahmen. den rest bau ich dir " für ´n appel und ´n ei " um. wenn´de dabei mithilfst lernst auch noch schrauben.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (30. Juli 2009)

Nee nee, ich war mit dem Bike eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist bestellt und ich werd mir das wieder aufbauen lassen. An basteln kann ich im Moment nicht denken, dafür sind die Prüfungen zu bald! Ende August kann ich wieder normal denken!


----------



## alböhi (30. Juli 2009)

die mtb-gruppe des adfc startet um 18 uhr beim zob in rt.

kommt noch wer mit?

ciao dann - gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2009)

Fährt heute jemand beim Tübinger Freitagstreff mit (18:15 Uhr, Tourist-Info)?
Falls nicht: Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour (und/oder Fahrtechniktraining) mit Start in Reutlingen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm hört sich eigentlich recht gut an. Leider ist meine Sattelstütze hinüber :-(
Vielleicht bekomm ich die noch hin. Dann wäre ich hier in Reutlingen dabei. 
Wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## ricko (31. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre heute mal wieder in Tü dabei, hätte Lust auf HW5 mit dem berüchtigten Burggrabendownhill. RT wäre mir jetzt irgendwie zu weit.
Gruß


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2009)

Durchmesser der Sattelstütze (steht oft drauf - unten)?
Von der Zeit her bin ich flexibel - Start zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr. 
Falls in Tübingen etwas zustande kommt, kann ich Dich aber auch im Auto mitnehmen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (31. Juli 2009)

Wäre in Tübingen am Start, wenn mal wieder jemand mitfährt!


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann sind wir ja schon zu viert!

Bis später!

Mark


----------



## frithjof (31. Juli 2009)

hätte auch noch ne sattelstütze anzubieten. und ne federgabel. und laufräder, lenker, vorbau, sattel, dämpfer, scheibenbremsen... leider nur keinen rahmen. 

vielleicht klappt es nächste woche! viel spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (1. August 2009)

Christoph, Frederick und Kai:
Ein paar Fotos von gestern findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (1. August 2009)

@ alle, die gerne sonntags fahren:

Morgen,

*2.8. um 10.30 am Hardys Bike-Shop,*

Mittags soll es gewittern, deswegen der frühe Start.
Idee: Richtung Alb

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. August 2009)

Hi Doro,

wenn deine Tour noch steht, würd ich heut gern mitfahren.
Wetter sieht momentan ja noch nicht so prickelnd aus (zumindest Gewitterts in Dettenhausen), aber das kann ja noch werden......

LG Regina


----------



## mtbjahn (2. August 2009)

@sommersprosse:

nach einem kuzen Regenschauer kommt jetzt in Reutlingen die Sonne raus. so dass wir fahren werden

Bis nachher,

Doro


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. August 2009)

super, bis nachher


----------



## mtbjahn (2. August 2009)

Fotos von heute
Schön, daß Du dabei warst, Regina!

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Liegt eigentlich auf dem Spitzkehren-Trail vom Wolfsfelsen runter neuer grober Splitt (oder feiner Schotter?) oder hatte ich heute einfach `nen schlechten Tag und Regina die falschen Reifen?


----------



## hilikustue (2. August 2009)

Morgen so gegen 14 Uhr so etwa für 3h fahr ich los ab Tübingen. Wohin weiß ich noch nicht, ist offen. 

Wenn jemand mitkommen mag....

Allerdings Anfängergerecht


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. August 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Fotos von heute
> Schön, daß Du dabei warst, Regina!
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



War ne coole Tour!!!! Diverse Schürfwunden und blaue Flecke werden mich auch noch einige Zeit daran erinnern  Gerne bald mal wieder!!!


----------



## brr... (2. August 2009)

> Morgen so gegen 14 Uhr so etwa für 3h fahr ich los ab Tübingen. Wohin weiß ich noch nicht, ist offen.
> 
> Wenn jemand mitkommen mag....
> 
> Allerdings Anfängergerecht



...ich würde vielleicht mitfahren. Ginge auch so 15.00? Oder könntest du auch um 18.15? Dann würden vielleicht noch andere mitfahren...

Wie sieht's denn mit dem 18.15 Treff aus? ...Frithjof hat ja kein Bike - ist wer am Start? ...sonst fahr ich schon mittags mit hilikustue.

Grüßle.


----------



## hilikustue (2. August 2009)

Also ich mumm um 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein deswegen kann ich nur um 14 uhr ab Tü losgurken.

Vorläufiger Treffpunkt: 14 uhr am Fußgängertunnel Ausgang Richtung Uhlandgymnasium und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (2. August 2009)

14.00 Uhr, wo? ...ich bin dann da...

OK, 14.00 Fußgängertunnel. Hast ne Idee wo hin?


----------



## hilikustue (2. August 2009)

Würd ich spontan machen.


----------



## frithjof (4. August 2009)

so, ich war bei Sauer in Reutlingen. Schöner Laden, nette Verkäufer, Verhandlungen mit der ZEG sind kein Problem. Entweder die schicken nen neuen Rahmen oder gleich ein neues Bike! Nähere Infos krieg ich heute!


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. August 2009)

Heute einer Lust Nr runde zu drehen?


----------



## frithjof (4. August 2009)

Ein neuer Rahmen ist in x+6 Wochen lieferbar. Ich steig der ZEG aufs Dach!


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. August 2009)

Morgen Donnerstag Tour in Reutlingen.Start 19:00uhr.
Ca.2h dann ist man wieder ausm Wald wenn's dunkel wird.
Treffpunkt wäre mal Freibad Haupteingang.


----------



## loretto6 (7. August 2009)

Kann heute leider nicht fahren - nach Fußball verletzt!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Kann heute leider nicht fahren - nach Fußball verletzt!


Sowas macht man in deinem Alter ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## loretto6 (7. August 2009)

Das Problem, junger Freund, war nicht das Alter. 

Das Problem war, dass nicht wie angekündigt auf dem Hartplatz, sondern auf dem Rasen gespielt wurde, mein Schuhwerk für den Hartplatz auf Rasen aber unkontrolliert ausbrach, um es in der Biketester-Sprach auszudrücken. Deswegen hat es mein rechtes Bein plötzlich eine Postiton eingenommen, die ihm nicht guttat. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Dir und dem Gel-atiere los - ihr kommt nicht mit nach Bionikonien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das Problem, junger Freund, war nicht das Alter.
> 
> Das Problem war, dass nicht wie angekündigt auf dem Hartplatz, sondern auf dem Rasen gespielt wurde, mein Schuhwerk für den Hartplatz auf Rasen aber unkontrolliert ausbrach, um es in der Biketester-Sprach auszudrücken. Deswegen hat es mein rechtes Bein plötzlich eine Postiton eingenommen, die ihm nicht guttat.
> 
> *Was ist eigentlich mit Dir und dem Gel-atiere los - ihr kommt nicht mit nach Bionikonien?*



Ich bin am 18. auf dem Geburtstag meiner Schwester.
René hat zur Zeit arge Motivationsprobleme und fährt im Moment gar nicht mehr(gibt es eigentlich auch ein "Bike-burnout-Syndrom").


----------



## britta-ox (7. August 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich bin am 18. auf dem Geburtstag meiner Schwester.
> René hat zur Zeit arge Motivationsprobleme und fährt im Moment gar nicht mehr(gibt es eigentlich auch ein "Bike-burnout-Syndrom").


Es geht an dem WE ja auch nicht ums biken, sondern um ne gegrillte Sau und Freibier. Das Biken tun wir nur alibimäßig!
Motivationsprobleme beseitigt?


----------



## alböhi (8. August 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das Problem, junger Freund, war nicht das Alter.
> 
> Das Problem war, dass .............




erwischt.    

gruss andreas

ps.: i´m back - im ländle.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. August 2009)

Doro und ich würden heute gerne ein paar Stunden radeln. Das Wetter soll anscheinend heute Mittag ganz gut werden. Wir würden am späten Vormittag starten. Beim Startpunkt und der Route sind wir relativ flexibel.
Meldet Euch bitte bis spätestens 11 Uhr, falls Ihr mitfahren wollt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (9. August 2009)

Wir sind dabei! So um 12.00 Uhr? Wo? Wohin?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. August 2009)

Klasse!
Unser Vorschlag:
*Hardy´s Bikeshop (Reutlingen, neben Bauhaus) um 12 Uhr*
Von dort aus können wir dann irgendwo auf die Alb hochfahren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricko (9. August 2009)

Hallo Mark,

ich wäre dann auch dabei. kannst ja noch mein Garmin mitbringen.

Bis später.

Frederick


----------



## Adrian RT (9. August 2009)

Schöne Ausfahrt heute - Bilder sind im Album

Nächste Ausfahrt ist für Dienstag 19.30 Uhr - Abfahrt Hardys RT vorgesehen. Wer Licht hat, mal besser mit nehmen. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. August 2009)

Uns hat´s auch Spaß gemacht!
Wer auf unscharfe Fotos steht, sollte unbedingt hier reinschauen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (10. August 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Nächste Ausfahrt ist für Dienstag 19.30 Uhr - Abfahrt Hardys RT vorgesehen. Wer Licht hat, mal besser mit nehmen. Wer ist dabei?



@drian:

Mark und ich sind dabei. Wäre es auch möglich schon um 19.00 zu starten, dann hätten wir noch ein klein wenig mehr Tageslicht. Zwar bin ich jetzt stolze Besitzerin einer Lampe, aber ich glaube bei tageslich hab ich trotzdem mehr Spass.

Bis morgen.

Doro


----------



## frithjof (10. August 2009)

So, jetzt gibts ein neues Bike! Die ZEG schreibt mir die Kohle gut, dafür such ich mir jetzt ein neues Bike aus! Das Beste: ich kann das alte Rad behalten!
Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr von diesem Angebot haltet:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex55/
Das ist gerade bei meinem Händler runtergesetzt, es passt voll in mein Budget und ich finds echt schön!
Für das alte müsste ich irgendwann nochmal nen Rahmen kaufen, dann kann man das ja auch wieder aufbauen. Hat zufällig jemand noch was im Keller?
Grüße!


----------



## mtbjahn (10. August 2009)

@Frithjof:
Ich sagÂ´s Dir nur ungern, aber es macht in Deinem Fall leider keinen Sinn, ein Rad aus der XC- oder All-Mountain-Kategorie zu wÃ¤hlen. Wenn Du weiterhin "zÃ¼nftig" im GelÃ¤nde fÃ¤hrst, wÃ¼rdest Du es wieder nach kurzer Zeit zerbrÃ¶seln, egal welche Marke, egal welcher Preis.
Daher benÃ¶tigst Du ein Enduro oder `nen leichten Freerider. Da das Ganze aber vermutlich vollgefedert sein soll, wirst Du fÃ¼r ein neues Rad Ã¼ber 1500 â¬ ausgeben mÃ¼ssen. Einzige Alternativen: Ein Hardtail oder ein gebrauchtes Rad.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## plusminus (10. August 2009)

@mark: warum sollte ein Fuel EX bei ihm nicht funktionieren? (--> weil der Mark die Umstände besser kennt....)

@frithjof: der stadler hat gerade das EX 5.5 für 888 Euro drin.

+-


----------



## loretto6 (11. August 2009)

QFrithjof: Wieso willst Du Dir ein Komplettrad kaufen. Du hast doch alles außer einem ganzen Rahmen. 

Deswegen mein Tip: guten Rahmen kaufen, mit den alten Komponenten aufbauen, eventuell neue Federgabel, falls das Geld reicht. 

Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass es nicht unbedingt ein Freerider für Dich sein muss, ein stabiles Allmaountain sollte es auch tun.


----------



## alböhi (11. August 2009)

heute 19 uhr komm ich auch - wir können uns ja bei adrian treffen und dann über sondelfingen und die achalm auf´d alb fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (11. August 2009)

die option ist halt, mit den alten teilen und nem gebrauchten rahmen ein bike für meine süße aufzubauen.
ich werd aber nichts übers knie brechen. erstmal staatsexamen machen, dann mach ich mir weitere gedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (11. August 2009)

Also machen wir 19.00 Uhr  - Treffpunkt hier an der Kreuzung Schanzstrasse/Sickenhäuserstrasse

Bis dann


----------



## BikerRT (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust heute zu Biken? Ab 17:30 hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## FlowShow (12. August 2009)

Hallo an die Biker aus der Gegend!

Ich wäre demnächst evtl. eine Woche in Reutligen und wollte mal fragen, was es für Touren in und um Reutlingen gibt in der Länge bis ca. 15 km mit nicht allzu viel Asphaltanteil. Kann mir da jmd. weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2009)

@FlowShow:
Schwer zu beschreiben - fahr´ doch einfach mal bei uns mit! 
@Doro, Laura und Adrian:
Hier sind ein paar Fotos vom gestrigen Nachtritt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (13. August 2009)

Heute Afterworkride: Treffpunkt 19.00 Uhr Hardys RT
Ziel A (eine Trail-Albabfahrt): neue trailoptimierte Runde Stöffelberg(evtl. mit Option Rossberg)  

oder Ziel B (zwei lange Trail-Albabfahrten): Wolfsfelsen&Grasberg oder Wolfsfelsen&Olgafels

Wer kommt mit? Posten oder PM!


@FlowShow: wie Mark schon sagte, Trails sind mitunter schwer zu beschreiben, oder willst du GPS-Daten? 15km ist auch schon die An&Abfahrt zu den schöneren Teilen. Ausnahme Achalm. Entlang der gesamten Albkante ist fast jeder schmale Weg eine Abfahrt wert.


----------



## alböhi (13. August 2009)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Hallo an die Biker aus der Gegend!
> 
> Ich wäre demnächst evtl. eine Woche in Reutligen und wollte mal fragen, was es für Touren in und um Reutlingen gibt in der Länge bis ca. 15 km mit nicht allzu viel Asphaltanteil. Kann mir da jmd. weiterhelfen?
> 
> Gruß



ausser der achalm gibt´s da noch den georgenberg  mit einem anspruchsvollen wanderweg für einen nachmittagsspaziergang.

@drian : na dann werd ich wohl mal neue reifen für variante II aufziehen.
kennst´die abfahrt zum calverbühel auch schon?

gruss andreas


----------



## FlowShow (13. August 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten!

Gibt es denn keine Routen die ich zB anhand von Wanderkarten für die Gegend erschließen könnte? Bzw darf bei Euch in der Gegend alles gefahren werden, so dass keine Einschränkungen auf Wanderwegen und ähnlichen eher schmalen Wegen bestehen? Ich wäre hauptsächlich vormittags und von Sickenhausen aus unterwegs.


----------



## Adrian RT (13. August 2009)

Ja hier gilt die 2m Regelung aus dem WaldG:

Das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Strassen und Wegen gestattet. Nicht gestattet ist das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden

Aber so streng darf man das nicht nehmen, was ist ein 2m Weg? Auch wenn am Wochenende der ein oder andere Wanderer meckert, obwohl man langsam und rücksichtvoll vorbeischiebt - unter der Woche wirst du kaum jemand treffen.

Wenn du aber nur 15km rumfahren willst, empfehle ich dir einfach in den nächsten Wald zu fahren und eine Karte mitzunehmen, z.B. der Wald Richtung Metzingen, Stausee Glems.

Schöner aber auch weiter und mit mehr Höhenmeter sind natürlich Ziele auf der Alb, Klassiker sind z.B. Mädlesfels am Übersberg, Unterhose Schönberg, Schloss Lichtenstein, Rossberg, Wackerstein. Touren kannst du auch auf www.gps-tour.info oder auf www.mtb-urach.de finden.

Oder suchst du anspruchsvollere schöne Trails?
------------------

@ All: Heute Afterworkride?

A


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2009)

@FlowShow:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/...&search_words=reutlingen&submit_button=suchen

BIKE 7/04 Touren-Highlight 3: der letzte Anstieg zu den Höllenlöchern. PDF
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/reise/schwaebischealb_0704.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (13. August 2009)

Afterworkride heute - Start etwas verschoben: 19.00 Uhr Hardys RT - sofern es nicht stark regnet!


----------



## alböhi (13. August 2009)

viel spaas - hab heut mittag ´nen grossen karton   bekommen und bin noch am schrauben.

morgen vormittag ist einfahren angesagt.

gruss andreas


----------



## plusminus (13. August 2009)

@ll: ist wer am Samstag unterwegs? Habe zwar noch einen recht malträtierten Hintern von den letzten Wochen aber hoffe schnell wiederhergestellt zu sein.
Kurze Beschreibung der geplanten Aktion wäre nett!

+-


----------



## mtbjahn (13. August 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Afterworkride heute - Start etwas verschoben: 19.00 Uhr Hardys RT - sofern es nicht stark regnet!



...und glücklicherweise hat es überhaupt nicht stark geregnet, denn Adrian, Andreas und ich sind ja gefahren! Die vielen riesigen Pfützen hab´ ich mir wahrscheinlich nur eingebildet. Ich frag´ mich nur, wieso auf den Fotos diese hellen Punkte zu sehen sind und wieso Adrian zwischendurch sein Zelt ausgepackt hat...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (14. August 2009)

Warum soll es Euch besser gehen als mir. Am Dienstag mit meinen Nachbar neue Räder gekauft. Gestern wollten wir zusammen fahren und kaum sind wir oben aufm Berg, fängt es an zu schütten. Das scheint in diesem Jahr mein Schicksal zu sein. 

Fährt am Sonntag trotzdem jemand mit mir?


----------



## brr... (15. August 2009)

Hat *MORGEN* jemand Lust gegen 9.00, spätestens 10.00 ab *TÜBINGEN* zu starten? Vielleicht einfach bisschen Spitzberg und Kiesgrube oder so. Bin aber offen für alles, aber eher lockeres Tempo und ich muss spätestens kurz vor 12 wieder in TÜ sein. 

Rechtzeitig melden, falls Interesse - sonst starte ich um

*9 am Saturn*

vielleicht entscheidet sich ja spontan einer.

Grüssle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. August 2009)

ich hörte " die scab brothers " sind wieder unterwegs!


----------



## farbenfroh (17. August 2009)

mal ne frage hier an euch, ich ziehe bald nach tübingen..fahre eher freeride/downhill...gibt es da in der umgebung gute strecken oder muss ich mehr oder weniger mein hobby aufgeben ?


----------



## mtbjahn (17. August 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich hörte " die scab brothers " sind wieder unterwegs!



Oder zumindest die Kona Steel Brothers!
Hier sind die Fotos der Tour von gestern.


----------



## keepcool79 (17. August 2009)

*morgen sunsetride*:

wer hat lust?

treffpunkt: dienstag,19 Uhr Hardys RT

vorschlag: vom traifelberg entlang am albtrauf bis zum göllesberg oder übersberg mit blick auf den sonnenuntergang auf der gegenüberliegenden seite. abschluss im biergarten des waldcafes in pfullingen.

gruß,

doro


----------



## alböhi (18. August 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Oder zumindest die Kona Steel Brothers!
> Hier sind die Fotos der Tour von gestern.



du meinst wohl die kona style brothers seit jahren auch gefürchtet 
als " die jungs vom ksb " 

ruf mich bitte auf´m handy an, bevor ihr heute abend losfahrt.

gruss andreas


----------



## Adrian RT (18. August 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> *morgen sunsetride*:
> 
> wer hat lust?
> 
> ...




Bin dabei!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. August 2009)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> mal ne frage hier an euch, ich ziehe bald nach tübingen..fahre eher freeride/downhill...gibt es da in der umgebung gute strecken oder muss ich mehr oder weniger mein hobby aufgeben ?



Naja,
wenn du dein Hobby bisher in Stuttgart ausüben konntest,dann sollte das in Tübingen und Umgebung (Alb!)wohl erst recht funktionieren.

@all:
Ich würde am WE gerne mal wieder eine größere Tour machen.
Hat denn irgendjemand schon grob etwas vor?

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (19. August 2009)

sunrisetour sonntag 6:27 - terapeutisches verfahren für menschen, die unter seniler bettflucht leiden. 45 km/1700 hm.

treffpunkt: rt rückseite bahnhof

gruss andreas

ps.: starten können wir vllt. auch ein bisschen später 

[email protected]: willkommen im club - natürlich können wir auch bergab.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2009)

Also am Sonntag wäre ich denke ich dabei.
Vielleicht aber ehr zu einer etwas "normaleren" Zeit


----------



## brr... (19. August 2009)

Hat *jetzt* einer Lust von TÜ aus was zu starten? ...ich warte mal so bis 16.00, dann geh ich alleine los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farbenfroh (19. August 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Naja,
> wenn du dein Hobby bisher in Stuttgart ausüben konntest,dann sollte das in Tübingen und Umgebung (Alb!)wohl erst recht funktionieren.
> 
> @all:
> ...



ich habe aber kein auto und weiß nicht wie lange man in den nächsten wald bzw auf den nächsten berg brauch :-/


----------



## alböhi (19. August 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag wäre ich denke ich dabei.
> Vielleicht aber ehr zu einer etwas "normaleren" Zeit



was ist denn heutzutage schon normal - o.k wegen mir erst um 7 uhr


----------



## mtbjahn (19. August 2009)

Fotos für Natur-Ramontiker
@ndreas: Ich wußte gar nicht, daß Gazellen Beuteltiere sind...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (20. August 2009)

sehr schön - dann bist du ja " der richtige " fotograf für  sonntag im sonnenaufgang   

heute 18 uhr start am zob in rt - ich zeig den adfc´lern meine hausstrecke.

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (20. August 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> sehr schön - dann bist du ja " der richtige " fotograf für sonntag im sonnenaufgang


Da stand doch "sunsetride" und Treffpunkt 18 Uhr. Seid ihr etwa bis zum Sonnenaufgang gefahren

Schöne Bilder, Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (21. August 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> sehr schön - dann bist du ja " der richtige " fotograf für  sonntag im sonnenaufgang
> 
> gruss andreas



Ja, vor allem, weil ich ja Frühaufsteher bin.
[email protected]: Freut mich, daß Dir die Fotos gefallen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (21. August 2009)

samstag mittag gibts noch ´ne kleine schnelle runde.

gruss andreas


----------



## Kochertobi (24. August 2009)

hallo ich will mich auch mal den bikern aus RT vorstellen. Ich wohne bald in der schönen Stadt und würde gerne mal ne Tour mitfahren ...

Grüße


----------



## keepcool79 (24. August 2009)

@ kochertobi:
toll, am wocheende findet bestimmt eine tour statt.
wäre schön, wenn du mal bei uns mitfahren würdest.

gruß,

doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (26. August 2009)

Es ist vollbracht!
Ich habe alle Hinweise in den Wind geschlagen und mir ein neues Rad zugelegt. Ein Bulls Wild Mojo 3. Ich zahle 270â¬ zu. Nur. Neupreis 2400â¬, jetzt sinds nur noch 1200. Und die Ausstattung ist FETT. Schaut es euch an, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die SchÃ¼ssel kommt wohl im Laufe der nÃ¤chsten Woche, dann wird kurz geschraubt und ordentlich gerockt! 
Hier ein Link:
http://www.bulls.de/modelle/all-mountain/wild-mojo-3.html

Aber an alle:
Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Tips, eure Hilfe und euer MitgefÃ¼hl!


----------



## mtbjahn (26. August 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> ...Ein Bulls Wild Mojo 3. Ich zahle 270 zu. Nur. Neupreis 2400, jetzt sinds nur noch 1200. Und die Ausstattung ist FETT...



Wirklich nicht übel, vor allem für DEN Preis! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!
> Ich habe alle Hinweise in den Wind geschlagen und mir ein neues Rad zugelegt. Ein Bulls Wild Mojo 3. Ich zahle 270 zu. Nur. Neupreis 2400, jetzt sinds nur noch 1200. Und die Ausstattung ist FETT. Schaut es euch an, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Schüssel kommt wohl im Laufe der nächsten Woche, dann wird kurz geschraubt und ordentlich gerockt!
> Hier ein Link:
> http://www.bulls.de/modelle/all-mountain/wild-mojo-3.html
> ...



fein.

du weist ja, das bulls die abkürzung ist für:
baus useinande und dann lut letten,  sonst rostet dir wieder nach 2 monaten der steuersatz auf dem gabelschaft fest 

 gruss andreas

 wer fährt samstag früh mit - 100 spitzkehren auf 1000 hm?


----------



## frithjof (27. August 2009)

Ich hab denen gleich gesagt, die sollen das gar nicht zusammenbauen, sondern so zu mir schicken, wie sie es bekommen. Dann bin ich für das Fetten verantwortlich. Hab gehofft, dass wir nochmal nen Schraubervormittag ansetzen, Andreas?

Ich freu mich so auf den Hobel, nächste Woche ist es soweit!


----------



## plusminus (27. August 2009)

@frit: phäd! Aber entspricht doch dem was Mark für Dich geplant hatte oder? Ist das jetzt vom Stadler?

+-


----------



## frithjof (27. August 2009)

Ja, das ist von Stadler. Zuerst hatte die mir ein Trek Fuel EX 9 fÃ¼r 1720â¬ angeboten, aber ich bin ja eher in der Golfklasse. Freu mich soooo!

Wie siehts bei dir aus? Ich hab viel zu viel Zeit im Moment! Bock auf ein paar Runden in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. August 2009)

Mit Zeitüberschuss kann ich weniger glänzen. Aber eine Runde zwischendurch geht sicherlich. Das Rad kommt ja wohl ohnehin erst nächste Woche oder? Sprich vor dem ersten September-WE brauchen wir nicht planen. Meld Dich einfach mal wenns da ist, evtl klappts ja auch schon unter der Woche.

Glaubst Du die würde dir das Fuel EX 9 nochmal für 1720 anbieten? Absolut leckeres Teil. Verstehe nur das mit der Golfklasse net ganz - ist Trek so abgehoben?

+-


----------



## P3ARL (27. August 2009)

Hi,
gibt es jemanden, der ganz spontan ne Runde von RT aus drehen würde? So ab 18 Uhr... zb ab Hardy`s Bike Shop? Ich bin heut nämlich nicht ausgelastet genug und allein isses mir irgendwie zu langweilig...

Also einfach melden, 

Gruß Stefan

@Frithjof: Cooles Bike, ehrlich. Dazu kann ich dir nur gratulieren. Bin ja ein absoluter weiß-Freak, was die Optik angeht. Gute Wahl!!


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2009)

wieso nicht ausgelastet? 

fährst nicht mehr für den reutlinger fahrradkurier ?

gruss andreas


----------



## P3ARL (27. August 2009)

@ Alböhi: doch, tu ich, aber heut war die letzte Tour, ab jetzt hab ich ne Woche Urlaub und fahr dann nur noch einmal die Woche. Ferien sind ja rum demnächst. Zudem war die heutige Tour so kurz, dass ich nach 90 Minuten fertig war. Kein Vergleich zu den sonstigen Aufträgen. 

zwecks Hardys Bike Shop... ich düs jetzt los und warte bis ca 18.15, falls bis dahin keiner auftaucht, muss ich halt doch allein radeln :-(


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!
> Ich habe alle Hinweise in den Wind geschlagen und mir ein neues Rad zugelegt. Ein Bulls Wild Mojo 3. Ich zahle 270 zu. Nur. Neupreis 2400, jetzt sinds nur noch 1200. Und die Ausstattung ist FETT. Schaut es euch an, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Schüssel kommt wohl im Laufe der nächsten Woche, dann wird kurz geschraubt und ordentlich gerockt!
> Hier ein Link:
> http://www.bulls.de/modelle/all-mountain/wild-mojo-3.html
> ...



neues rad? der rahmen sieht doch genauso aus wie der alte. dazu noch die starke gabel mit steckachse, d.h. noch mehr kräfte, welche die schweissnahtkante mürbe machen.
daran ist auch mein 28 zöller gestorben 
da kann ich mark seine bedenken nur unterstreichen.










oder strebst du ´nen nebenverdienst an - könnt sich rechnen, wenn´s so läuft wie das letzte mal? 

und ich sach: noch gib dem kind kein fisch ... und nu hatter schuppen


----------



## brr... (27. August 2009)

hi alle zusammen,

ich hab mich heut das erste mal so derb lang gemacht, dass ich jetzt unbedingt protektoren will . am besten gleich knie+schienbein und ellbogen+unterarm .

viele von euch haben doch welche: was sind so eure erfahrungen bezgl. belüftung, verrutschen,... was könnt ihr empfehlen?

greets!
benny.


----------



## frithjof (27. August 2009)

@andreas: ja, ich fürchte schon, dass es der gleiche rahmen ist. aber stadler hat mir versichert, dass das hält und mir die halbe filiale versprochen, wenns nicht so ist! ich glaube einfach, dass ich ein montags-rad hatte!


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. August 2009)

@Benny
hättest das mal früher gesagt.ich hab erst ein zweites pärlle welche ich hab zurück geschickt.
Ich hab lange gesucht bis ich die für mich richtigen hatte.
Oneal Rocker
Race face Race Fr
TSG
661 Race
die letzten sind es dann geworden.

Weiter Infos gerne per pn


----------



## mtbjahn (28. August 2009)

@ndreas und Frithjof:
Die Steckachse der Gabel spielt zwar keine Rolle (dann schon eher die Länge bei max. Federweg und der daraus resultierende Lenkwinkel), aber ich denk´ auch, daß der Rahmen wieder bricht. Daher würd´ ich mir das mit der "halben Filiale" schriftlich geben lassen.

@Benny:
Aus meiner Sicht sollte man sich zuerst überlegen, ob man Knie-/Schienbeinschützer während `ner gesamten Tour tragen will oder nur zeitweise, also z.B. für `ne längere Abfahrt. Für den erstgenannten Fall sind meiner Meinung nach Schützer mit Strumpf besser geeignet, da sie weniger rutschen und kneifen als Schützer, die nur mit Klettverschlüssen fixiert werden. Dafür ist das An- und Ausziehen umständlicher (auch die Schuhe müssen aus- und wieder angezogen werden) und sie sind meist etwas wärmer.
Viele von uns fahren TSG mit Strumpf. Die von Kai genannten 661 Race (auch mit Strumpf) sind dazu sicher `ne interessante Alternative. Dann gibt´s noch die Dainese Knee Guard Pro, die zwar besser belüftet sind (kurzer Strumpf aus gelochtem Material) als die TSG, aber meiner Meinung auch nicht ganz so gut sitzen.
Christoph ist aber auch mit seinen Race Face (die keinen Strumpf haben) recht zufrieden.
Ellenbogenschützer tragen wir eher selten, aber das wird sich vielleicht ändern, falls es demnächst leichte Schützer von der Firma Alböhi gibt. Im Gegensatz zu den Knie-/Schienbeinschützern sind die Ellenbogenschützer von TSG von der Passform her etwas misslungen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (28. August 2009)

und morgen?

start um 9 uhr - treff bei mir. 

bitte sagt bescheid, dann brauch ich nicht warten, wenn niemand mitwill.

gruss andreas

@ benny : ich fahre schon immer " nur klettverschlüsse ", weil die nicht so warm sind - mit scheuerstellen bhatte ich noch keine probleme.

@ frithjof : ich hab für einen 130 kg menschen ein mtb aufgebaut: no2 das muli . auf alle teile ( zb. laufräder, welche so ach in tandems verbaut werden ) konnte ich gewährleistung geben, bis auf den rahmen. den haftungsausschluss hat der hersteller in der bedienungsanleitung ausdrücklich mit einem zulässigem gesamtgewicht von 110 kg formuliert - das hab ich mir dann auch vom kunden unterschreiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (28. August 2009)

Jetzt macht ihr mir mein schönes Rad schlecht...

Der Rahmen wird NICHT brechen. Alle, die ab sofort was anderes behaupten, werden verklagt!


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. August 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> und morgen?
> 
> start um 9 uhr - treff bei mir.
> 
> bitte sagt bescheid, dann brauch ich nicht warten, wenn niemand mitwill.


 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei.....geb dir heut abend aber nochmal bescheid.....


----------



## brr... (28. August 2009)

*Danke!* an alle, die mit mir ihre Erfahrungen geteilt haben 

...ich will die Protektoren auf jeden Fall die ganze Tour tragen - bin nich so der Typ, der vor jeder Abfahrt anhält um den ganzen Krempel anzuziehen. ...werde wohl mal welche mit Strümpfen (TSG oder 661) versuchen...

*@ alböhi* Wo ist denn "bei dir"? ...ich wär auch dabei, wenn mein Ellbogen bis morgen wieder mit macht


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. August 2009)

brr... schrieb:


> *@ alböhi* Wo ist denn "bei dir"? ...ich wär auch dabei, wenn mein Ellbogen bis morgen wieder mit macht


 
Falls ich mit komme, könnte ich dich mit dem Auto in TÜ aufgabeln....


----------



## plusminus (28. August 2009)

@ndraes: bitte etwas genauere Daten dann überleg ich mir das au'!!

+-


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer fährt samstag früh mit - *100 spitzkehren auf 1000 hm?*





alböhi schrieb:


> und morgen?
> 
> start um 9 uhr - treff bei mir.
> 
> ...





brr... schrieb:


> *@ alböhi* Wo ist denn "bei dir"?





plusminus schrieb:


> @ndraes: bitte etwas genauere Daten dann überleg ich mir das au'!!
> 
> +-


...


----------



## plusminus (28. August 2009)

Meinte eher Daten bezüglich Tourenverlauf. Mit Anfahrt aus Stuttgart und in der Lernzeit muss man planen!
+-


----------



## Adrian RT (28. August 2009)

Kommt heute jemand zum "Tü-Freitags-18.15 Uhr-Treffpunkt Neckarbrücke" auf ne Tour? Dann würde ich auch vorbeikommen...

Samstag kann ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## BikerRT (28. August 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Kommt heute jemand zum "Tü-Freitags-18.15 Uhr-Treffpunkt Neckarbrücke" auf ne Tour? Dann würde ich auch vorbeikommen...
> 
> Samstag kann ich leider nicht :-(


Ich habe leider Probleme mit meiner Hinterradnabe, da hat das Lager schon wieder massiv Spiel und habe Probleme mit der Gabelkrone, die knackst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (28. August 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Kommt heute jemand zum "Tü-Freitags-18.15 Uhr-Treffpunkt Neckarbrücke" auf ne Tour? Dann würde ich auch vorbeikommen...
> 
> Samstag kann ich leider nicht :-(



Jemand Lust von RT aus noch ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## alböhi (28. August 2009)

schön - treff morgen um 9:15 am reutlinger hbf rückseite 

gutenberg, wolfsfelsen oder grasberg , auf teer zum rossfeld, die abfahrt zum calverbühl oder am olgafels runter und dann wird auf der anderen seite der erms gerockt.

@xel : dein zug ( regionalexpress )

Stuttgart Hbf  
 Sa, 29.08.09ab 08:22    Reutlingen Hbf  Sa, 29.08.09an 09:11
 

es ist mir eine ehre - gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. August 2009)

Bei mir klappts leider nicht......hab morgens noch nen Termin und kann dann erst später los.....

Euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## alböhi (28. August 2009)

du kannst dich ja um kurz vor 11 in glems oder um kurz nach 12 in dettingen einklinken - dann verpasste auch das eisessen in urach nicht. 

ruf an dreas

so a´guats nächtle no


----------



## toddel1 (28. August 2009)

@alboehi!

Hallo Andreas,
ich bin morgen mit von der Partie und laufe gegen 9:00 Uhr bei Dir ein.
Grüssle
Jürgen

Blödsinn!!
Man sollte den Thread richtig lesen!
Also Treff hinterm Bahnhof RT 9:15 Uhr.
Bis denne!
Jürgen


----------



## FingerColt (28. August 2009)

_________

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier in Tübingen und würde gern mal ein paar nette Trails bügeln 

Nur leider arbeite ich bis halb sieben

gibt es denn eine Gruppe oder jemanden der um diese Zeit fährt?

Würd mich freuen wenns mal klappt

Greez!, Florian (19)
_________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (29. August 2009)

@ fingercolt : willkommen im club - spätfahrer hat´s bei uns reichlich 

@ jürgen : ja  dann bis nachher

gruss andreas

wer früh losfährt kann länger fahren


----------



## plusminus (29. August 2009)

Dat ist mir zu weit, bzw zu teuer, zu lang.
Denke wir verabreden uns lieber mal wieder gen Schönbuch.

+-


----------



## mtbjahn (29. August 2009)

Wer hat außer Doro und mir noch Interesse, morgen `ne Tour zu fahren? Eventuell müssen Doro und ich nachmittags bereits wieder zurück sein, das wird sich aber in den nächsten zwei bis drei Stunden klären.

@Florian:
Es gibt freitags regelmäßige gemeinsame Touren mit Start in Tübingen (Tourist-Info) um 18:15 Uhr. Ansonsten wird es in Zukunft hoffentlich wieder öfter dienstags und/oder donnerstags Night-Rides mit Start in Reutlingen (Hardy´s Bike-Shop) geben. Der Start ist dort bisher immer zwischen 19:00 und 19:30 Uhr gewesen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind zeitlich flexibel. Ich würde es allerdings vorziehen, am späten Vormittag zu starten, d.h so um 11.00.
Wer wäre da noch dabei.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. August 2009)

Wo wollt ihr denn lang?
Würde eventuell mitfahren...


----------



## mtbjahn (30. August 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn lang?
> Würde eventuell mitfahren...



Auf jeden Fall Richtung Pfullingen, denn dort liegt mein Helm
Mein Vorschlag wäre von dort weiter Richtung Lichtenstein oder Traifelberg zu fahren.
Bestimmt keine Riesentour, ich denke so an 4 Stunden.

Treffpunkt: *Sonntag, 11 Uhr Hardys Bikeshop RT
*
Gruß,

Doro


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. August 2009)

Hab heute morgen leider etwas verschlaffen...
Hof ihr hatte ne schöne Runde. Wetter ist ja top


----------



## mtbjahn (31. August 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen leider etwas verschlaffen...
> Hof ihr hatte ne schöne Runde. Wetter ist ja top



Ja, war echt schön! Vor allem, weil wir `nen (für uns) neuen Trail gefahren sind, der etwas an manche Trails am Gardasee oder in den Alpen erinnert. Danke für den Tip, Herr Bock!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (31. August 2009)

Wer ist dabei?
*
Super Tuesday - Sunsetright: Dienstag 01. September - 19.00 Uhr - Hardy's Bike Shop RT (Startzeit wäre noch variabel - einfach posten!) *

Beleuchtung mal besser einpacken.

@Mark - Euren Trail musst mir mal zeigen - sieht verlockend aus!


----------



## keepcool79 (31. August 2009)

@adrian:
nur bei Tag zu empfehlen!
Kann morgen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (1. September 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> *Super Tuesday - Sunsetright: Dienstag 01. September - 19.00 Uhr - Hardy's Bike Shop RT (Startzeit wäre noch variabel - einfach posten!) *
> 
> Beleuchtung mal besser einpacken.


 
Na dann meld ich mich mal an. Die Woche so ja noch schlecht genug werden.

Lampe ist immer am Mann


----------



## FingerColt (1. September 2009)

Mist, hab den Supertuesday zu spät gelesen....

aber danke für die Antworten, werde diesen Blog von nun an regelmäßiger verfolgen!

Greez, 

Florian
____________________________
Gibts denn hier in/um Tübingen einen Dirtpark oder ähnliches?


----------



## toddel1 (3. September 2009)

@mark
Ich denke grad über einen *Fahrtechniktag* nach, den wir gemeinsam einrichten könnten.
Die Tage werden wieder kürzer und die Witterung schlechter. Da kann man/frau eine sichere Bikebeherrschung und ein paar Tricks sicher gut gebrauchen. Auch die Neueinsteiger oder Neuradbesitzer wollen sich und ihr Gerät nicht gleich durch vermeidbare Stürze zerschrammen. Schnell ist man auf den Wurzeln oder unseren Kalkfelsen weggerutscht, bringt keine Traktion/Antrieb mehr auf den Boden - dann helfen bereits in Ansätzen leichte Trial-Techniken oder Sprünge übers Hindernis.
Ich habe noch ein paar unterschiedlich lange Holzdielen und Stützhölzer. Damit könnten wir spontane Hindernisse bauen die auch schnell wieder abgeräumt sind.

Ich dachte an folgende Tricks:
-Sprünge von Rampen (Höhe variabel) und Treppen
-Fahren auf Dielen/Baumstämmen/Bordsteinen
-Fahren auf Table-Dielen/Mini-North ("Höhenangst-Training")
-BunnyHops (Dielen/Äste/Baumstämme)
-Sprünge/Hops auf Rampen (Trial/Körperverlagerung/Traktion)
-seitliche Hops auf/über Hindernisse
-Fahren schiefer Rampen
-Stehen/Hüpfen (Trial/Gleichgewicht)
-Versetzen (Vorderrad/Hinterrad)
-Sicheres, punktgenaues Bremsen
-Wheelie, Nosewheelie, Manual
-Ausgefallenes: Einradfahren (ich hab eins zur Verfügung), Rückwärtsfahren, Rückwärtsrollen 
-Noch Ausgefalleneres: Falltechnik im Gelände/Wiese (Dreibein/seitliches Abrutschen/Umfallen mit Klickies/Absteigen bei Wheelies)
Um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen könnte man die Dielen noch mit Wasser schlüpfrig machen.

Ich denke mit unsere Erfahrung können wir vom Einsteiger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen alles bieten. Wir lernen voneinander und uns machts doch auch Spaß wenn andere auf den Trails "Spielen", dann kommen wir auch nicht zu kurz.
Den Tag würde ich mit einer kurzen Tour abschließen, in der ein paar der genannten Tricks anstehen. (Albtrauf/Schönbuch/Achalm)

Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken und Termine planen (ich hab ja Zeit!). Bitte PN.
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## aka (3. September 2009)

Und fuers rechte Gottvertrauen und Glaubensfestigkeit mitfahren auf dem Tandem?


----------



## frithjof (3. September 2009)

Bombe, supergeil, bin dabei (wenn mein Rad mal kommt!)


----------



## plusminus (3. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Und fuers rechte Gottvertrauen und Glaubensfestigkeit mitfahren auf dem Tandem?


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. September 2009)

Wäre auch dabei.Sonntag soll ja besser Wetter werden...


----------



## frithjof (3. September 2009)

So, kann losgehen! Der Hobel ist da und ab nächster Woche hab ich Zeit! Vielleicht könnte mir noch jemand bei den Dämpfereinstellungen helfen?
Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig!


----------



## Adrian RT (3. September 2009)

Fahrtechniktraining 

---------------

Wer ist heute dabei?

Sunsetright: Donnerstag 03. September - 19.00 Uhr - Hardy's Bike Shop RT sofern das Wetter passt.

(Startzeit wäre noch variabel - einfach posten!) 

Beleuchtung mal besser einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (3. September 2009)

@adrian
Ich hoffe ich kann kommen.

@frithjof
Ich habe immer ´ne Dämpferpumpe dabei, dann is´ das Ruck-Zuck erledigt. Bist Du dann heute abend mit dabei?

@aka
Klar- hatte ich ganz vergessen, daß ich in der Garage ja auch noch ´n Tandem hängen hab!!!

Grüssle
toddel


----------



## alböhi (3. September 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> .......Falltechnik im Gelände/Wiese (Dreibein/seitliches Abrutschen/Umfallen mit Klickies/Absteigen bei Wheelies)
> Bitte PN.
> Grüssle
> toddel



da hast was ganz wichtiges vergessen: 

absteigen bei rahmenbruch    

ps.: will morgen wer mit auf die eurobike?


----------



## frithjof (3. September 2009)

@Toddel: Leider nicht! Wir kriegen heut Besuch übers Wochenende, da muss ich mich leider noch gedulden!
Außerdem hab ich Rücken, ich glaube, es ist noch nicht ratsam, mich aufs Bike zu setzen (Probefahrt die Straße hoch und runter war aber schon sehr geil!)

@andreas: da rüttelt aber einer am Ohrfeigenbaum! Ich würde nächste Woche mal mit dem versprochenen Kasten Bier bei dir auflaufen. Wann passt es?


----------



## toddel1 (3. September 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> @andreas: da rüttelt aber einer am Ohrfeigenbaum! Ich würde nächste Woche mal mit dem versprochenen Kasten Bier bei dir auflaufen. Wann passt es?



Ooooochchchch Frithjof,..... ich würde Deinen Rahmenbruch nicht so wild nehmen, schließlich war es ja Andreas, der letztens am Gutenbergsteigle übern Lenker ging -- o.k. es war kein Rahmenbruch aber *gekonntes* seitliches Abrutschen über geschätzte zehn Meter abwärts. 

toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (3. September 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> ...aber *gekonntes* seitliches Abrutschen über geschätzte zehn Meter abwärts.
> 
> toddel



Respekt, Andreas! Es ist Dir hoffentlich nichts passiert, oder?

@drian: Ich hoff´, daß ich es bis 19:00 Uhr schaff´!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## P3ARL (3. September 2009)

Fahrtechniktag klingt geil. Kann ich gut gebrauchen, hatte in letzter Zeit zwei Stürze zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (3. September 2009)

Das mit dem Fahrtechniktag finde ich klasse. Leider ist mein Bike außer Betrieb, das Laufrad hinten ist beim Händler wg. Lagerspiel (Schon das 2. Mal) und meine Gabel knackst, die muss der Händler erst mal einschicken. Aber er meinte im Moment geht nix, wg. Eurobike-Messe. erst nächste Woche wieder und dann bin ich 2Wochen im Urlaub


----------



## FingerColt (3. September 2009)

find ich auch ne super Idee


----------



## frithjof (3. September 2009)

Nein, ich will doch nur spielen! Andreas versteht mich schon ! Den Abgang hätte ich aber gern gesehen, hört sich spektakulär an! Alles noch heil? 

Ich habe jetzt auch das richtige Equipment, um solche Aktionen zu dokumentieren! Muss nur noch nen Weg finden, die Kamera sicher zu transportieren (muss mich dann aber auch zurück nehmen, nen Sturz will ich der nicht zumuten!). Aber mehr guten Bildern steht dann nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## Adrian RT (4. September 2009)

Noch Fragen?

Bis zum nächsten mal!


Eventuell dann den ominösen "Kugelberg" - ist er vielleicht am Rötelstein?!?


----------



## mtbjahn (4. September 2009)

Jürgen und Adrian:
Meine Fotos von gestern findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (4. September 2009)

Die Trailbeschreibung ging an Mark per PN raus.
...Edit...
Unscheinbarer Abzweig auf dem Trail, leicht zu verfehlen.
Phänomenal 

Bitte berichten !


----------



## Kochertobi (4. September 2009)

bei so nem fahrtechnik tag wär ich auch dabei...


----------



## alböhi (4. September 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Respekt, Andreas! Es ist Dir hoffentlich nichts passiert, oder?
> 
> @drian: Ich hoff´, daß ich es bis 19:00 Uhr schaff´!
> 
> ...



danke für das mitgefühl.
hier zitiere ich nur ejev: schwerkraft - was ist das ? 
gruss andreas


----------



## aka (4. September 2009)

Kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis für die Fahrtechnikinteressierten ...






9. und 10. Lauf zur süddeutschen Fahrradtrialmeisterschaft


----------



## alböhi (5. September 2009)

oder hier bei uns auf der alb.

vllt. mit mark und jürgen?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (5. September 2009)

@ all ,
wollt mich wieder zurückmelden .
Nach recht langer Abstinenz werd ich morgen mal die Nekarbegleittrails unter die Räder nehmen .
Meine Kondition ist allerdings ist zur Zeit allerdings nicht die allerbeste 
 wer kommt noch mit !?

Start 10.30 Uhr am Skatepark in K`Furt

Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2009)

@lexander:
Zwei bis drei Stunden später würden Doro und ich mitfahren. Wir sind morgen wahrscheinlich auch nicht so fit, da wir gerade erst von `ner Hochzeit zurückgekommen sind.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. September 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @lexander:
> Zwei bis drei Stunden später würden Doro und ich mitfahren. Wir sind morgen wahrscheinlich auch nicht so fit, da wir gerade erst von `ner Hochzeit zurückgekommen sind.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



@ Mark und Doro und ?
dann würde ich sagen wir starten pünktlich um 
13.00 Uhr am Skatepark in K`furt

sollte spätestens um 16.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein da ich noch die Schwiegermutter in Stuttgart abholen muß .

bis später dann......................!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## frithjof (6. September 2009)

Schade, zu spät! Hat vielleicht irgendwer aus Tübingen eine Dämpferpumpe, die ich mir ausleihen könnte? Wollt mir nächste Woche eine zulegen, würd aber gern mal ne Probefahrt machen!


----------



## LodeoO (6. September 2009)

falls heut zufällig jemand lust auf den wurmlinger "spielplatz" haben sollte... ich wär ab demnächst ein paar stündchen da


----------



## frithjof (7. September 2009)

Wie siehts aus mit der Tübinger Montagsrunde? Ich bin wieder am Start! 18.00 Uhr an der Touri-Info?


----------



## frithjof (7. September 2009)

Ich würd auch nach RT kommen, wenn dort jemand startet!


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. September 2009)

Wie sieht's heute Abend aus?
Nigthride in Reutlingen?


----------



## FingerColt (8. September 2009)

ab wann soll das denn losgehen und bis wann? reicht auch ne stirnlampe??? 

was für wege werden gefahren, sind da auch trails dabei?

fragen über fragen...

Greez,

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (8. September 2009)

Also ich würde heute gegen 19 - 19:30uhr starten.
Dauer ca 2h. 
Trails werden auf jeden Fall gefahren.

Ob die Stirnlampe reicht weis ich nicht.
Kommt auf die Lampe drauf an und wie schnell du runter fahren willst


----------



## frithjof (8. September 2009)

Hab mir heut den zweiten Akku nachgekauft. Leider ist der wohl nicht bis 19 Uhr geladen, daher würde ich eine zweite Tour aufmachen: Wer fährt mit mir so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr in Tübingen los?


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. September 2009)

Wie der brauch länger als 2 Stunden zum laden?


----------



## frithjof (8. September 2009)

neues NiPack soll 6h geladen werden. Das alte war auch platt und ich brauch beide!


----------



## Adrian RT (8. September 2009)

Also *Start Sunsetride 19.15 Uhr Hardys Bikeshop RT *

Macht sich jeder mal Gedanken, wo er gern hinfahren möchte!


Wenn jemand noch Licht braucht, kann ich mit Fenix L2D aushelfen - PM!

Wer kommt?

@Fingercolt: Stirnlampe ist schon mal OK, Rücklicht gehört sich aufm Rückweg durch die Stadt... Ziel sind immer irgendwelche Trails, so 25-35km Gesamttourenlänge, Fahrzeit so 2-3h


----------



## frithjof (8. September 2009)

shit, hättste das mal früher gesagt! nächstes mal bin ich dabei!

Aber ein Aufruf für morgen: Hat wer Bock? Bin flexibel, möchte aber gern um 20.00 Uhr wieder zu Haus sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (8. September 2009)

Mir reichts leider nichts


----------



## FingerColt (8. September 2009)

schaffs nicht bis sieben nach reutlingen kenn den weg nicht. 

Würd echt gern mal mit...hab so lust hier zu radeln 

ich erkunde erstmal den weg zu diesem bike shop, dann reichts mir auch nach der arbeit :/


----------



## frithjof (9. September 2009)

ist denn heute niemand mehr zu mobilisieren? die 20 uhr grenze ist soeben aufgehoben worden! licht ist vorhanden, ich bin zu allen schandtaten bereit!


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (9. September 2009)

wo soll's denn hingehen?! und wo und wann willst du starten? wollte eigentlich so um 18h rum noch ein wenig fahren gehen...

hab grad allerdings keine lampe


----------



## frithjof (9. September 2009)

sagen wir so, ich brauche 20 minuten, um mich umzuziehen. startpunkt ist mir egal, touri-info oder schlossbergtunnel oder auch woanders, wie es passt. wir könnten richtung schönbuch oder das neckartal runter. kenn mich nicht so gut aus, aber ein paar trails sollten drin sein!

lampe brauchen wir nicht, ich denke, wir sind rechtzeitig durch!


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (9. September 2009)

sagen wir 18h10 an der touri-info... dann schauen wir wo wir hinfahren... oben im schönbuch gibt's paar nette sachen weiß aber nicht ob wir das zeitlich hinbekommen...

dann bis in kürze!


----------



## frithjof (9. September 2009)

18.10 touri-info, alles klar!


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (9. September 2009)

super!


----------



## frithjof (10. September 2009)

Tübinger Freitagsrunde, 18.15 an der Touri-Info, etwas Licht für den Rückweg sollte dabei sein! 

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## toddel1 (10. September 2009)

Hallo Jungens und Mädels!

Ich bin gerade noch auf der Zugspitze  und werde es heute nicht mehr zum Nightride-Termin nach Tübingen schaffen. Frohes Biken!!!
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (10. September 2009)

spontane Feierabendrunde: 17 Uhr, Haltestelle Botanischer Garten!


----------



## FingerColt (10. September 2009)

fährt wer um 19 Uhr ab Tübingen??


----------



## frithjof (11. September 2009)

muss heute leider passen! die touren gestern und vorgestern zollen tribut!


----------



## nobbynic2.25 (11. September 2009)

flowige touren waren's trotzdem muss ich hier mal so kurz erwähnen...


----------



## alböhi (12. September 2009)

bin grad los auf´n zug richtung albstadt - bikepark.

dort treffen sich heute einige ibc´ler.

super wetter - den heimweg hab ich über den albtrauf geplant.

würd mich über bekannte gesichter aus unserem 2 fred " freuen.

gruss andreas

ps.: schutzausstattung nicht vergessen - heut ist autschzeit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?

Start um die Mittagszeit,
gerne auch ab Metzingen/Reutlingen!

Gruß Oli


----------



## keepcool79 (12. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
> 
> Start um die Mittagszeit,
> gerne auch ab Metzingen/Reutlingen!
> ...



Ja, ich.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Wie schön.
Möchte(s)t du(Ihr) mal wieder nach* Nürtingen* kommen?
Dann würde Ich nämlich sagen:

*12Uhr am Bahnhof *

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (12. September 2009)

wen´s interessiert: mein heutiger ausflug

gern fahr ich da mit euch nochmal hin.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie schön.
> Möchte(s)t du(Ihr) mal wieder nach* Nürtingen* kommen?
> Dann würde Ich nämlich sagen:
> 
> ...



Geht in Ordnung, bis nachher!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung, bis nachher!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



*Hallo Mark,
wir verschieben um eine Stunde auf 13 Uhr,
bitte bestätigen!!*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2009)

Und aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme......

*Wir treffen uns jetzt in Reutlingen,und zwar um 13.15 Uhr auf der Bahnhofsrückseite!!*

Ich hoffe alle stillen Mitleser und potenziellen Mitfahrer kriegen das noch mit,ansonsten ham ´se
halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## mtbjahn (14. September 2009)

Meine Fotos von gestern befinden sich hier.
Mein Favorit:




Gruß,

Mark


----------



## toddel1 (15. September 2009)

@Olli
Tolle Fahrzeugabstimmung, bist sicher tierisch gut die Spitzkehren hoch- und runtergetrailt. 
Ich bin doch auch auf der Suche nach `nem zu kleinen Rahmen! Ist aber für einen Freund, der nur 55cm Schrittlänge hat.
Wer was passendes anbieten kann immer her damit (PN). RH nicht über 11 Zoll aber 20er BMX-Räder mit Ketten- oder Nabenschaltung  !! 

Ich freu mich auf´s WOE, da gehts nach´m Tegernsee (frei nach Schiller)
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## britta-ox (15. September 2009)

Will Oli auf ein Laufrad umteigen?^^
Herrlich das Bild!

Froi mich auch schon saumäßig auf das WE am Tegernsee!
Bettwäsche und Handtücher sind übrigens vorhanden, braucht ihr nicht einpacken.
Wann werdet ihr Freitag da sein, toddel und Hebbe? Uns reicht es vor der Betriebsbesichtigung bei Bionicon vielleicht sogar noch zu ner kleinen Trailerkundung oder nem Käffle am See
z.B.





			
				einheimische Bikerin schrieb:
			
		

> ... Abendtour auf die Neureuth? Start zwischen Gmund und St. Quirin*,* Abfahrt auf hübschem Trail mit vielen Spitzkehren. Das sind wohl so 500 hm. Wir könnten die ganze Tour aber auch noch ausweiten auf 800 hm oder 1000 hm. Je nach Zeitbedarf/Startzeit und Lust und Laune.
> Danach Einkehr im Tegernseer Bräuhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. September 2009)

Oh geil....Betriebsbesichtigung bei Bionicon...klasse!
Fahrt mal das SS probe...ein Hammerteil


----------



## aka (15. September 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch auch auf der Suche nach `nem zu kleinen Rahmen! Ist aber für einen Freund, der nur 55cm Schrittlänge hat.
> Wer was passendes anbieten kann immer her damit (PN). RH nicht über 11 Zoll aber 20er BMX-Räder mit Ketten- oder Nabenschaltung  !!


Hi Toddel,

vielleicht wirst du bei Kinder MTBs fuendig.
Von Cube gibts z.B. das KID 260, das schaut doch schon mal schick aus. GIbts wohl mit 24" Raeder. GT hatte mal ein Zaskar mit 12.5" , aber die Messen die Rahmenhoehen leicht anders.
Die Gabel ist sicher fuer unsere Begriffe schlecht, aber da kann man mit einer Luftgabel eventuell einiges machen (oder aber gleich Starr).


----------



## toddel1 (16. September 2009)

Hi Britta!
Martin sagte mir, daß wirklich um 12:00 Uhr in Hengen (Bad Urach) Abfahrt ist.
Mit üblichen Verzögerungen/Verspätungen/Staus werden wir wohl gegen 15:00 Uhr vor Ort sein. 
Ich weiß auch noch nicht wie sehr die Bikes zerlegt und hernach wieder zusammengeschraubt werden müssen, das könnte auch noch ne Weile dauern.
Ich freu mich Euch wiederzusehen.
Christoph und Hebbe haben auf jeden Fall meine Handynr., bei Bedarf an PN.

@aka
Danke für den Tipp, habe auch schon bei Felt und Scott geschaut.
Federgabel wird nochmal zu hoch bauen, und bei den Laufrädern habe ich große Fragezeichen??? Ich will 42spoke-BMX Laufräder aufziehen, die halten wenigstens was aus, nur die Ausfallenden hinten machen mir Kopfzerbrechen. Bei Reise-Klapprädern gibts ne Sonderanfertigung (=richtig teuer) mit 42spoke-20Zöllern und Kettenschaltung/Nabenschaltung. Im Amerikanischen gibts ne Firma die derartige Tandemnaben anbietet (für 185US$). Wahrscheinlich drehen sich die Ihre kurzen Speichen selbst.


Aber bevor das jetzt zum Techtalk verkommt freuen wir uns auf´s WOE.
Grüssle
toddel


----------



## frithjof (16. September 2009)

wenn ihr ein transportproblem habt: ich habe einen fahrradträger für die anhängerkupplung. den könnt ihr euch gern ausleihen, braucht nur ein zusätzliches kennzeichen!
grüße!


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2009)

heute 15 uhr kleine runde auf´d alb mit frithjof und mich 

start und ziel bei mir

im anschluss gibts bier

gruss andreas

ps.: für die " ich arbeite donnerstag länger " leute ist später bestimmt auch noch was übrig


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> heute 15 uhr kleine runde auf´d alb mit frithjof und mich
> 
> start und ziel bei mir
> 
> ...



die tour könnte wegen " zuviel arbeit "ausfallen - das entscheidet sich dann kurz vor der abfahrt.


----------



## alböhi (17. September 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> die tour könnte wegen " zuviel arbeit "ausfallen - das entscheidet sich dann kurz vor der abfahrt.




 heut fahr i nimmer - aber die kiste bier steht für heut abend im kühlschrank.

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. September 2009)

Wie siehts bei den anderen aus?
Wet Night Right?


----------



## Adrian RT (19. September 2009)

Hätte jemand Lust heute den "Castle Trail" im Bikepark Albstadt zu testen? Mit dem Auto so gegen 12.30/13.00  Uhr hier los...ein Sitzplatz ist noch frei...


----------



## Adrian RT (19. September 2009)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour auf die Alb? Start gern vormittags...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (20. September 2009)

schön - ich bin mittags mit " meinen mädels " auf dem rossfeld richtung ehninger weide unterwegs. vllt. trifft man sich auf ´ne donauwelle und ein käffchen um zwei im wanderheim?

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (20. September 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Gibts hier wen, der sich mit dem Lampen-Selbstbau auskennt und sein Wissen teilen möchte? Ich dachte vielleicht an einen Bastel-Nachmittag für alle, die es interessiert, damit es keine Ausreden für die nächtlichen Ausfahrten mehr gibt!
Sagt doch mal, was ihr davon haltet!
Grüße!


----------



## DJT (20. September 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Meine Fotos von gestern befinden sich hier.
> Mein Favorit:
> 
> 
> ...



 

das erinnert mich an Aka's Schlüsselvergesser-Dilemma 





@Bionicon-Wallfahrter: ich hoff ihr seid gut und ohne Stau heimgekommen!? 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## aka (20. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @Bionicon-Wallfahrter: ich hoff ihr seid gut und ohne Stau heimgekommen!?


Ja, wir sind recht gut heimgekommen. Bin total geschlaucht - das war ja mal ein super Wochenende!


----------



## toddel1 (21. September 2009)

Hi, Wallfahrer!

Bin dann auch kurz vor acht zu Hause gewesen.
War´n super Wochenende, die meisten Bilder und Filmchen sind sogar was geworden!! 
Ich stell mal die Perlen in mein Album!

Grüssle
toddel


----------



## britta-ox (21. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind recht gut heimgekommen. Bin total geschlaucht - das war ja mal ein super Wochenende!


 

@Hebbe: Ja, auch unser Auto ist wieder gut mit allen Teilnehmern und sogar allen Rädern angekommen 

Aus unerfindlichen Gründen kam am Samstag nach dem Grillfest mit Freibier mein Rad gegen Mitternacht nämlich nicht mit den anderen Rädern am Parkplatz an, obwohl Christoph schwor es auf sein Autodach aufgeladen zu haben. Ich stellte mich schon darauf ein die letzten 12 km zur Hütte wandern zu müssen, aber glücklicherweise zeigten Reifenspuren meines Profils über das Fenster und den Kofferraum eindeutig, dass er die Wahrheit sprach und da Bier nicht sein Gedächnis verwirrte. Wir drehten nochmals um und fanden es unversehrt im Graben^^


Ich bin auch noch ziemlich fertig...kurze Nächte, anstrengende Tage! Aber fein wars, ich fands auch mal wieder richtig nett mit euch und die Veranstaltung echt super!
Wer seine Ergebnisse einsehen will guckt hier
http://www.mtb-festival.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/ergebnisse-wallfahrt-09.pdf
Interessant wärs gewesen, wenn die uphill-u.downhill-Wertungen sperat aufgeführt worden wären.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder!

Liebe Grüße
Britta

PS. Danke nochmal fürs Fahren, Chritoph!


----------



## aka (21. September 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wir drehten nochmals um und fanden es unversehrt im Graben^^





Wenn man dran denkt, dass die Strasse sicher an die 12km lang ist und der Graben ueber weite Teile 25m tief muss man sagen - das Rad hat sich schon die richtige Stelle ausgesucht.

Uebrigens, hier ein Link zu einer ganz verrueckten Aktion:
http://www.jaccuzzi.ch/index_e.html
(ist aus dem lesenswerten Hochtouren Thread...).


----------



## r4irts (21. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> AXEL, ich heiß immer noch Axel!!
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mal den 150er Platz geknackt. Dann ist Dein Ziel mit den 200 ja schonmal erreicht. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich durch meine Kompensationswoche net allzuviel Plätze verliere. Ich vertraue mal auf den zum Wochenende angekündigten Regen
> Gruß
> Axel


ich heiß immer noch Axe


----------



## plusminus (21. September 2009)

Da hat aber einer tief geschürft.....

Willkommen im Forum, falls das eine persönliche Vorstellung seien sollte!

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (21. September 2009)

Fährt heut abend jemand in Tübingen?

Ich steh um 18.15 an der Neckarbrücke!


----------



## alböhi (21. September 2009)

schön - ich steh um 18 uhr 45 in k´furt an der tanke.

mein vorschlag: betreutes verfahren im schönbuch - oder roaming kusterdingen richtung immenhausen.

gruss andreas

ps.: ich nehm mal ´ne zweitlampe  mit.


----------



## frithjof (21. September 2009)

hey sorry, hab verpennt! ich glaub, ich hab mir was eingefangen!


----------



## Adrian RT (21. September 2009)

Sofern das Wetter morgen passt:

Dienstag-Nightride 19.00 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## .Harald. (21. September 2009)

War heute mit Alboehi unterwegs. Super geile Tour, wirklich super schöne Trails, spannende Geschichten und nicht zu vergessen: Ein feines Bier zum Schluss. 
Viele vielen Dank für die tolle Tour!

Harald


----------



## alböhi (22. September 2009)

danke für die blumen - bin nun auch daheim - bei einem bier ist nicht geblieben.  wie vorausgesagt hab ich noch " alte freunde " getroffen

respekt harald, war spassig und flott. danke für die kurzweilige runde.

bis denne gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (22. September 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter morgen passt:
> 
> Dienstag-Nightride 19.00 Uhr Hardys Bike Shop
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Hallo Adrian , 
da würd ich doch auch mal wieder mitkommen...........!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## aka (22. September 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Interessant wärs gewesen, wenn die uphill-u.downhill-Wertungen sperat aufgeführt worden wären.


He Britta,

die haben die Ergebnisse angepasst - Du bist auf *Platz 3* !!!
http://www.mtb-festival.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009-ergebnisse-damen.pdf


----------



## britta-ox (22. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> He Britta,
> 
> die haben die Ergebnisse angepasst - Du bist auf *Platz 3* !!!
> http://www.mtb-festival.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009-ergebnisse-damen.pdf


Upps...wie geht denn das? Hab ich noch nen Altersbonus gekriegt oder hatte eine ihre Startgebühren nicht bezahlt?

Bekommen wir auch noch ne Kiste Tegernseer Weiße nachgereicht
^^froi^^


----------



## ritzelschleifer (24. September 2009)

Hi ihr alle...

ich bin René und grade zum Studium nach Reutlingen gezogen... mein MTB kommt dieses WE nach und "wir" sind auf der Suche nach Leuten hier in der Gegend, die mein Hobby teilen 

gibt es hier in der Gegend feste Termine / Treffpunkte? Welches Kartenmaterial und welche Strecken sind für RT + Umland empfehlenswert?

Danke + Grüße!


----------



## toddel1 (24. September 2009)

Hallo Rene,

schön ´nen Neuen zu begrüßen.
Die gängigen Termine findest Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5961959#post5961959,
oder besser gleich in Schönschrift:
______________________________________
@mark
Kannst Du bitte die regelmäßigen Termine nochmals posten? Es trägt sicher auch zur Übersichtlichkeit unserer Events bei ! Danke in Voraus!!

Grüssle
toddel
@Jürgen:

unsere regelmäßigen Termine sind:
dienstags: 19:30 Uhr Reutlingen (Hardys Bike-Shop)
donnerstags: 19:30 Uhr Reutlingen (Hardys Bike-Shop)
freitags: 18:15 Uhr Tübingen (Tourist-Info)
sonntags und an Feiertagen: Touren auf die Alb oder im Schönbuch (Start und Ziel variabel)

Bei dieser Gelegenheit denk´ ich hiermit mal laut über `nen Fahrtechnik-Abend (am Besten wieder in K´furt) mittwochs oder als Ersatz für einen der RT-Termine nach.
__________________________________________

Grüssle
Toddel




ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle...
> 
> ich bin René und grade zum Studium nach Reutlingen gezogen... mein MTB kommt dieses WE nach und "wir" sind auf der Suche nach Leuten hier in der Gegend, die mein Hobby teilen
> 
> ...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (24. September 2009)

schaut schonmal gut aus 

drei night ride termine pro woche?
hoffentlich hat die Lichtanlage anderthalb Jahre in der Kiste halbwegs überstanden


----------



## aka (24. September 2009)

Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung: 
Am Besten vorher nochmals hier im Forum checken ob auch Leute kommen.


----------



## Adrian RT (24. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung:
> Am Besten vorher nochmals hier im Forum checken ob auch Leute kommen.



Ja, _immer_ hier checken ob jemand kommt. Insbesondere die DiDo-Nightrides sind nämlich unregelmäßig.

@Jürgen: Für Fahrtechnik könnten wir auch ein DiDo opfern! Aber gerne auch Mittwoch

Wer hat denn Lust auf den heutigen Do-Nightride? Start 19.?? Hardys Bike Shop RT? Wie wärs mal wieder mit Ziel Lichtenstein-Trails? Zeit Und Ziel also noch flexibel...


----------



## timadietschi (24. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wil mich kurz vorstellen:

ich heiße Matthias komme aus Sondelfingen und fahre
nach 5 Jahren Pause seit kurzem wieder MTB.

Ich weiss leider nur nicht ob ich mit Euch
(jetzt schon) mithalten kann....

Ich hätte heut auch Zeit, gerne auch später.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Adrian RT (24. September 2009)

@timadietschi:

Na wenn du Lust hast können wir ja ne Runde drehen. Wie wär Treffpunkt 19.45 Uhr beim Penny (oder ists ein Plus?) in der Max-Eyth-Str  ?

Hast du Licht? Rücklicht? Kann dir auch mit ner Fenix aushelfen - Ziel wäre dann erst mal der Metzinger Wald...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timadietschi (24. September 2009)

Ja cool,

ich bin Da vielleicht 5 min. später.

Licht hab ich (denke es reicht).

Der Laden heisst Norma.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Adrian RT (24. September 2009)

Alles klar, dann 19.50 Uhr beim Norma 

Bis gleich


----------



## pikehunter69 (24. September 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Gelegenheit denk´ ich hiermit mal laut über `nen Fahrtechnik-Abend (am Besten wieder in K´furt) mittwochs oder als Ersatz für einen der RT-Termine nach.
> __________________________________________
> 
> Grüssle
> Toddel



da würd ich doch glatt dabei sein...........!!! 
einziges problem könnte die doch etwas frühe Dämmerung sein ???

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## loretto6 (25. September 2009)

Ist heute abend jemand in Tübingen am Start?


----------



## frithjof (25. September 2009)

Bin leider noch nicht ganz wieder fit! Vielleicht am Sonntag?


----------



## loretto6 (25. September 2009)

Schade, am Sonntag hab ich nur bis 14 Uhr Zeit. 

Mach ich mich halt alleine auf die Reifen.


----------



## frithjof (25. September 2009)

Wie wärs dann am Sonntag zwischen 10 und 11 (eher 11)?


----------



## loretto6 (26. September 2009)

Ich muss um 14 Uhr weider in Tü sein. Deswegen würde ich eher um 10 Uhr starten wollen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre der HW 5, der müsste jetzt schön fahrbahr sein.


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. September 2009)

all ,
Adrian und Ich fahren morgen bei den Nürtingern mit .
*Treffpunkt Sonntag 13 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen,Taxistand*

bei Interesse biete ich Mitfahrgelegenheit an .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (26. September 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich wär morgen auch mal wieder nach längerer Abstinenz am Start (mit den Nürtingern). Das letzte Mal hab ich leider nicht mehr so toll in Erinnerung nach Sturz am Sonnenfels (Karfreitag :-(( )

Bis morgen dann.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## frithjof (26. September 2009)

Muss leider wieder absagen! Ich glaube, es ist noch keine gute Idee, mich wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen!
Tut mir leid!


----------



## BikerRT (28. September 2009)

Hallo, melde mich wieder zurück aus dem Urblaub....Mein Bike ist leider immernoch beim Händler, wg. diverser Probleme. Hoffe, dass ich es diese Woche wieder bekomme und dann mal wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen kann.

Gruß
JAN


----------



## Adrian RT (29. September 2009)

Heute Dienstag-Nightride, Start wie immer vor Hardys RT - gegen 19.00 Uhr - wer ist dabei?


----------



## timadietschi (29. September 2009)

Hallo,

fast etwas früh.

Wenns mir nicht zu knapp wird komm ich. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Adrian RT (29. September 2009)

Muss leider selber wieder absagen - muss noch lange Arbeiten :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timadietschi (29. September 2009)

Ich nehm die Frage mal wieder auf, sonst fahr isch alleine von Sondelfingen aus.

Also

Heute Dienstag-Nightride, Start vor Hardys RT - gegen 19.00 Uhr - wer ist dabei?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## blauwild (3. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

fährt heute mittag (ab13Uhr) jemand im Schönbuch/ HW5??! das Wetter ist ja perfekt!

schade, dass anscheinend keiner lust/zeit hat - aber vielleicht klappt's ja andersmal!


----------



## timadietschi (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

Fahre heute Abend 20.00 Uhr eine Achalmrunde.

Hat wer lust? Treffpunkt Aphotheke Sondelfingen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Doro (vielleicht) und ich würden morgen gerne um 11:30 Uhr bei Hardy´s Bike-Shop zu `ner Tour starten. Bitte meldet Euch, falls Ihr mitfahren wollt. Ansonsten kann es sein, daß wir den Start- oder Zeitpunkt "heimlich" verschieben. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## timadietschi (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ist heute jemand am Start? So ab 16.00 Uhr?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## timadietschi (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Abfahrt natürlich auch später!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## alböhi (12. Oktober 2009)

timadietschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Abfahrt natürlich auch später!
> 
> Gruß Matthias



ist morgen spät genug 

wer hat bock: schlammschlacht am dienstag am neckar ab rt, über k´furt und 
oferdingen nach tü ( ankunft 19 uhr +- ; ) grüssle nach s
mit der startzeit bin ich flexibel.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (12. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an! Wenn du ne leichte Tour planst, bin ich vielleicht zu zweit!
Grüße!


----------



## timadietschi (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

Leichte Tour wäre OK.
Statzeit wäre wichtig könnte so ab 17,00 in RT sein.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## alböhi (13. Oktober 2009)

na klasse - jetzt kann ich nicht mit. 
ich hab für heute sehr viel arbeit reinbekommen.

viel spass bis demnächst 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (13. Oktober 2009)

Achso. Ich dacht schon, der alböhi geht heut aber früh ins Bett^^


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Job im Schlaflabor ?...  ^^


----------



## loretto6 (13. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ein Totgeglaubter meldet sich mal wieder. 

Was macht eigentlich Dein Geschäft - das mit dem Handauflegen? Ich überleg, ob ich einen Termin vereinbaren soll. Kommst Du auch ins Haus?


----------



## britta-ox (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei sich daheim macht er das sicher nicht^^

Ob man solche geschäftstüchtigen Einfälle hat, wenn man stundenlang durch die Nacht radelt?

Hoffentlich hat er wenigstens jemand für den 1-Euro-Job eingestellt.


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Totgeglaubter meldet sich mal wieder.
> Was macht eigentlich Dein Geschäft - das mit dem Handauflegen? Ich überleg, ob ich einen Termin vereinbaren soll. Kommst Du auch ins Haus?



Heijaaaa

Totgeglaubte Leben länger 

Handauflegen läuft super ! Lizenzvergabe im Raum TÜ noch zu haben 
Schulung jederzeit möglich, Modell bitte mitbringen...

Auch im Rahmen vom Freitag-NightRide: 
Kalte Hände kribbeln besonderes gut, sind also
extrem wirkungsvoll 
Glaub mir, bin Experte


----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] : meine tour heute war  kurieralltag

[email protected] : schlaflabor - irre gute idee - bestimmt stressfreier als handauflegen 

soll´n mer am wochende mal gemeinsam los.
wie wär´s mit ner uhu tour?

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (14. Oktober 2009)

@Bube:
Wieso Modell bitte mitbringen? Du solltest bei mir Hand auflegen - da zeigt sich dann, was Du drauf hast!


----------



## Bube (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey, funtioniert natürlich auch 
bei Dir 
Aber: Ist die Position, bei welcher Hand aufgelegt werden soll zwecks Vergrößerung, 
nicht eindeutig links oder rechts zuordenbar, sondern eher mittig, wirds erheblich teurer 
Weil: ich muß dann meinen Lizenz-Nehmer vom K´furter 
Baggersee-Parkplatz mitbringen. Spezialisiert
auf Männer


----------



## loretto6 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mir ging nicht um die Mitte - dafür hab ich schon jemanden

Ich möchte nur gern wissen. ob´s bei meiner Brust auch funktioniert. Ich wollte schon immer mal wie Arnold Schwarzenegger aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2009)

treffpunkt sonntag um 11 uhr bei hardys.

betreute kaffeefahrt - regenerativ im herbstlaub. 
zwei albaufstiege ( ehningen gaisberg,rossfeld, urach mauchental,  nägelesfels, dettingen ) heisst auch zwei prikelnde  abfahrten.
ich empfehle schützer mitzunehmen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Sonntag nach längerer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder dabei. Mal schauen was oder besser gesagt ob die Beine noch was hergeben 

Am besten Omas Heizdecke einpacken


----------



## FingerColt (15. Oktober 2009)

hi,

fährt zufällig jemand in Tübingen ab sieben ne kleine nachtrunde?


----------



## loretto6 (16. Oktober 2009)

Schade, hab ich gestern leider zu spät gesehen, da war ich schon wieder zurück. 

Wie sieht es denn heute Abend aus - fährt jemand mit?


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Schade, hab ich gestern leider zu spät gesehen, da war ich schon wieder zurück.
> Wie sieht es denn heute Abend aus - fährt jemand mit?


Kann heute abend leider nicht!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> treffpunkt sonntag um 11 uhr bei hardys.


11.15 Uhr  Bahnhofsrückseite,dann wär ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2009)

freut mich - wir holen dich um 11.15 am bahnhof ( rückseite ) ab.


----------



## alböhi (17. Oktober 2009)

boah eh - was für eine nachfrage.

also ich fahr bei jedem wetter.
desensibilisierung hilft gegen schlammallergie 

ciao dann bis morgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> boah eh - was für eine nachfrage.
> 
> *also ich fahr bei jedem wetter*.
> desensibilisierung hilft gegen schlammallergie
> ...



Bin nicht so ein harter Hund wie du!
Wenn es so grauslig wird wie heute,bleib ich daheim.
Ich melde mich morgen früh noch mal.


----------



## alböhi (17. Oktober 2009)

wuff wuff.

das motto für morgen: schwimmreifen, statt protektoren.

das wetter wird besser  
(denn schlechter geht´s kaum, nur kälter )


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> wuff wuff.
> 
> das motto für morgen: schwimmreifen, statt protektoren.
> 
> ...



Du Lügner!
Also ich lass es heute sein


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Oktober 2009)

total schade, ich dachte eigentlich es sollte heute etwas besser werden....
@ndreas: Soll mer mal die nächste Stunde noch abwarten, obs ein bischen aufreisst, oder fährst du auf jeden Fall?


----------



## bucki08 (18. Oktober 2009)

@all: Ich würd mich auch noch anschließen.

Bis nachher dann.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich fahr jetzt los, bis gleich dann...


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2009)

wir warten beim hardys auf dich.

bei dem wetter werden wir dann erts mal " unter dächern und brücken " technik trainieren, kaffe trinken gehen und wenn´s aufreisst ´ne neckartalrunde drehn?!

bis gleich


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Oktober 2009)

@bucki08
@ndreas
War ne coole Tour  dann doch trockener und länger als gedacht. Meine Finger sind mittlerweile auch wieder aufgetaut und das Budget zum Handschuhneukauf wurde per Nachtragssatzung ins Haushaltsjahr 2009 aufgenommen 

Ich hoffe Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und Pizza haben noch gemundet.

LG Gina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timadietschi (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

heute Abend ab 20.00 Uhr für Schnelle und Kurzentschlossene.
Treff in Reutlingen...

Gruß Matthias


----------



## alböhi (21. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr heut nachmittag ins schönbuch ab reutlingen ca. 14 uhr.
um 15 uhr steigt frithjof in tü mit ein. treff dort an der neckarbrücke bei der touriinfo.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (21. Oktober 2009)

kleine Planänderung: Wir treffen uns um 14.30 an der Kohlbergsteige, Zeitmessstelle!
Hätte ab Tübingen oder Reutlingen noch Platz für eine Person mit kleinem Rad!
Grüße!


----------



## loretto6 (21. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich fahr heut nachmittag ins schönbuch ab reutlingen ca. 14 uhr.



Der Schönbuch, nicht das Schönbuch, du Öhi! Oder ist das eine Kneipe?


----------



## frithjof (21. Oktober 2009)

kneipe ist immer gut. hab doch keinen platz frei, der halter will nicht.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen 

würde gerne eine tour auf der alb machen so um bad urach oder am alptrauf

könntet ihr mir ein tipp geben wo wo die schönste trail tour ist

gruß kai


----------



## Adrian RT (22. Oktober 2009)

@Kai; Schön beschriebene Touren gibt es hier, ach ja und es ist die Alb 

Gruss

Adrian

PS: Kann vermutlich erst wieder am So biken...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. Oktober 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> @Kai; Schön beschriebene Touren gibt es hier, ach ja und es ist die Alb
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...





danke werde es anschauen

gruß kai


----------



## BikerRT (23. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt morgen ne Runde? ich würde gerne ab Reutlingen fahren, so ab 13:30 Uhr. 

Tour: noch offen
Dauer: auch noch offen

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (24. Oktober 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen ne Runde? ich würde gerne ab Reutlingen fahren, so ab 13:30 Uhr.
> 
> Tour: noch offen
> Dauer: auch noch offen
> ...



Heute nicht, aber morgen würd´ ich mich vielleicht überreden lassen. Hat jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (24. Oktober 2009)

morgen kann ich leider nicht! Schade!

*ich verlängere Abfahrtsfrist auf 14:00 Uhr*

Also falls jemand Lust hat, kann er/sie sich ja melden


----------



## Sommersprosse (24. Oktober 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Heute nicht, aber morgen würd´ ich mich vielleicht überreden lassen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Hi, ich wär morgen auch dabei. Wettervorhersage ist bisher leider ziemlich mau.......


----------



## pikehunter69 (24. Oktober 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Heute nicht, aber morgen würd´ ich mich vielleicht überreden lassen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Hallo Mark ,

morgen ware ich vermutlich auch dabei............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Oktober 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hi, ich wär morgen auch dabei. Wettervorhersage ist bisher leider ziemlich mau.......



Kommt drauf an, wo man schaut. Hier sieht´s z.B. gar nicht sooo schlecht aus:
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/reutlingen/DE0008826.html

Wann würdest Du gerne starten? Bevorzugst Du morgen den HW5 oder die Alb? Ich hab´ keine Ahnung, wie feucht der Boden im Schönbuch momentan ist. Hat da jemand heute oder gestern Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Oktober 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Mark ,
> 
> morgen ware ich vermutlich auch dabei............!!!
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



Hi Alexander!

Das wär´ klasse!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (24. Oktober 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo man schaut. Hier sieht´s z.B. gar nicht sooo schlecht aus:
> http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/reutlingen/DE0008826.html
> 
> Wann würdest Du gerne starten? Bevorzugst Du morgen den HW5 oder die Alb? Ich hab´ keine Ahnung, wie feucht der Boden im Schönbuch momentan ist. Hat da jemand heute oder gestern Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> ...



HW5 hört sich schon sehr verlockend an, aber ich fahr auch gern auf die Alb........naja eigentlich lieber runter als hoch 
Also ich richt mich da ganz nach euch.
Wies mit der Beschaffenheit aussieht weis ich leider auch nicht. War grad im Schönbuch joggen, dass sah eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber ich weiss nicht wies bei den Trailstücken ist.

Wg der Startzeit bin ich flexibel.......so um elf oder um zwölf???


----------



## alböhi (24. Oktober 2009)

o.k., wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt ........ 

ich fahr morgen nach hülben rauf zur wegepflege 
und gib mir auf dem heimweg 64 kehren am stück.

start um 13 uhr bei mir. wer mag kann früher kommen 
und frische brötchen mitbringen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (24. Oktober 2009)

Oje, Buckleter Kapf....muss ich mir wirklich noch kurz vor der dunklen Jahreszeit den Hals brechen...
Naja... warum eigentlich nicht  das letzt mal bin ich ja eh mehr gelaufen als gefahren....


----------



## pikehunter69 (24. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> o.k., wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt ........
> 
> ich fahr morgen nach hülben rauf zur wegepflege
> und gib mir auf dem heimweg 64 kehren am stück.
> ...



Hallo Andreas ,

um 11.00 Uhr zu starten würde mir entgegekommen

wie siehts aus ???

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bezüglich Zeit und Ort flexibel.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2009)

So, ich denk´ wir sollten uns dann mal so langsam entscheiden, ob bzw. wann und wo wir fahren.
Mein Vorschlag:

Startzeit 11:30 Uhr

Wenn noch ein, zwei Tübinger mitwollen, dann fahren wir den HW5 (Start an der Tourist-Info in TÜ) oder Einsiedel - Sophienpflege - Olgahain (Start an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt) und wenn Andreas sein Angebot mit den 64 Kehren in der nächsten halben Stunde bestätigt, dann ist Andreas heute unser Guide (Start bei Hardy´s Bike-Shop / Bauhaus in RT).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (25. Oktober 2009)

11.30 Uhr passt. Wie ist den das Wetter in Reutlingen? Bei mir regnets eigentlich überwiegend.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2009)

In Degerschlacht hat´s gegen 9:00 Uhr kurz und leicht geregnet. Momentan regnet´s nicht. Drei, vier Spatzen baden allerdings in `ner Pfütze auf `nem Carport.
Zu welcher Tourenvariante tendierst Du?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (25. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich find den HW5 nach wie vor sehr verlockend!
Weisst du was vom Alexander?


----------



## pikehunter69 (25. Oktober 2009)

@ all

11.30 Uhr paßt...........!!!

bei der Nässe würde ich eher zum HW5 tendieren 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (25. Oktober 2009)

ok, dann 11.30 Uhr an der Touri Info in TÜ
Ich muss hier um kurz vor elf aus dem Haus. Änderungen daher bitte vorher


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> ok, dann 11.30 Uhr an der Touri Info in TÜ
> Ich muss hier um kurz vor elf aus dem Haus. Änderungen daher bitte vorher



Geht in Ordnung, keine Änderungen. Falls jemand `ne Wanderkarte von der Gegend hat: Bitte mitnehmen, ich bin ja nicht unbedingt der perfekte Pfadfinder.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2009)

Das könntest Du noch schaffen, Oli!
Wir würden notfalls auch fünf Minuten auf Dich warten, schließlich mußtest Du auch schon mehrmals auf uns warten.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Das könntest Du noch schaffen, Oli!
> Wir würden notfalls auch fünf Minuten auf Dich warten, schließlich mußtest Du auch schon mehrmals auf uns warten.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Meinst du mich??
Das kann ich knicken,bei dem Wetter pack ich das (nach der Tour versiffte)bike nicht ins Auto.
euch viel Spaß,ichwerde evtl.hier eine Runde drehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Oktober 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Meinst du mich??
> Das kann ich knicken,bei dem Wetter pack ich das (nach der Tour versiffte)bike nicht ins Auto.
> euch viel Spaß,ichwerde evtl.hier eine Runde drehen.



Klar, der neue Benz darf natürlich nicht dreckig werden!
Dann fahren wir halt ein anderes Mal wieder zusammen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Oktober 2009)

Für alle Langschläffer und Morgenmuffel.
Ich würde heute Abend um 17 Uhr noch eine kleine Runde (ca. 2h) drehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind meine Fotos von der gestrigen "Dreckspatzentour". 
Ich hoff´, Eure Waschmaschinen haben´s überlebt?!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (27. Oktober 2009)

Gemütlicher Dienstag-Nightride? Heute 19.15 Uhr  Treffpunkt Hardys/Bauhaus RT - wer kommt?


----------



## BikerRT (27. Oktober 2009)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Gemütlicher Dienstag-Nightride? Heute 19.15 Uhr  Treffpunkt Hardys/Bauhaus RT - wer kommt?


habe immernoch keine Ausrüstung. hab jetzt erst mal gute Klamotten besorgt.

Aber du hattest mal gesagt dass ich mal deine Fenix leihen könnte. Evtl mal nächste Woche nen Nightride? heute habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei. Komm aber leider grade nicht aus der Firma raus ...


----------



## alböhi (28. Oktober 2009)

in der mittagssonne ist am schönsten! start so gegen 13 uhr.

ist wer so frei und will mitfahren?

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts morgen 19:30Uhr Treffpunkt Hardys/Bauhaus RT mit Night Ride aus?


----------



## Adrian RT (28. Oktober 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen 19:30Uhr Treffpunkt Hardys/Bauhaus RT mit Night Ride aus?



Bin dabei. 

@Alex: Kann dir deine Jacke mitbringen...

@Jan: Klar, kann ich dir ausleihen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Oktober 2009)

@ll
Ein Kumpel würde eventuell auch mitfahren.
Bräucht aber noch einen Licht...


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. Oktober 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen 19:30Uhr Treffpunkt Hardys/Bauhaus RT mit Night Ride aus?



Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr paßt..............!!! - also dann bis morgen

Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (28. Oktober 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> @ll
> Ein Kumpel würde eventuell auch mitfahren.
> Bräucht aber noch einen Licht...




Jo, kann noch eins mitbringen


----------



## toddel1 (29. Oktober 2009)

bin heut´Abend auch mal wieder dabei!
Grüssle
Toddel


----------



## loretto6 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour - kann von mir aus auch schon vor 18:15 sein. So schönes Wetter gerade.


----------



## toddel1 (30. Oktober 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour - kann von mir aus auch schon vor 18:15 sein. So schönes Wetter gerade.



Ich kann leider erst ab 18:15,  bist Du dann noch da?
Grüssle
Toddel


----------



## loretto6 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sonst will ja keiner mit mir spielen.


----------



## loretto6 (31. Oktober 2009)

Jemand am WE Lust auf eine sonnige Tour? Wetter soll ja noch gut sein.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Jemand am WE Lust auf eine sonnige Tour? Wetter soll ja noch gut sein.



Ja, ich hätte Lust, da heute das wetter auch besser sein soll als morgen. Muss jetzt aber gleich zu einer Besprechung und weiß nicht genau, wann ich zurück komme. Ich schäzte ich könnte ab. 13.00/ 13.30 je nach Startort. 
Wann, Wo, Wohin?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## loretto6 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns um 13:30 n Tübingen. Sonst muss ich nach RT kommen und dann wird´s noch später und es wird ja mittlerweile so früh dunkel.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns um *13:30* n *Tübingen*. Sonst muss ich nach RT kommen und dann wird´s noch später und es wird ja mittlerweile so früh dunkel.



Ich hab´ die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, Dir mitzuteilen, daß Doro *um 13:30 Uhr an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen* sein wird. 
Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, weil ich erkältet bin.
Ich wünsch´ Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Prima! Schade, gute Besserung!

Fährt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (31. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gerne morgen mittag ne runde ab RT drehen


----------



## KaiKaisen (31. Oktober 2009)

@BikerRt
wann wolltest du starten?
Wäre eventuell bei ner leichten Runde mit Kumpels dabei


----------



## BikerRT (31. Oktober 2009)

@KaiKaisen: ich dachte so an 13:30Uhr. Ziel habe ich noch keines, ich hab auch irgendwie keine Ideen mehr wo hinfahren, dabei bietet die Alb ja mega viele Möglichkeiten.

Evtl. bringe ich auch noch jemanden mit, muss mal noch telefonieren.


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. November 2009)

Alles klar. Dann morgen 13:30uhr hardys Bike Shop.


----------



## BikerRT (1. November 2009)

alles klar!
Für alle die heute Lust haben ne Runde zu drehen, ist der Startpunkt um  *13:30 am Hardy´s BikeShop 
*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6499845#post6499845

Gruß,
Oli


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

Gerade drauf gestossen: falls jemand eine schoene Online Karte vom LK Tuebingen sucht -
http://karte.wanderwalter.de/tuebingen/#m=t&pp=0&tp=0

Die haben noch weitere, z.B. auch Region Stuttgart... http://karte.wanderwalter.de/


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2009)

schön gemacht.
Ist die alte MagicMaps, so wie's aussieht.


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

Sieht schoen aus - wobei ich die Karte auf outdooractive noch besser finde, die basiert auf der 1:25.000 Karte vom Landes Vermessungs Amt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2009)

Sämtliche Karten ergänzen sich ganz gut gegenseitig.
Was bei der einen fehlt hat die andere.
Die Garmin-Topos sind schon richtig gut, die MM noch dazu und besser gehts fast nicht.
Einige Wanderwege usw. fehlen hier und da. Wenn ich meine gefahrenen Strecke in div. Karten betrachte, sind oft Fehlstücke dabei (ich weiß: openmtb....usw, hab ich aber keine Zeit für).
Und ja: 1:25.000 muß schon sein.

Ich pers. finde eine 3D-Darstellung alà MM ganz gut. Höhenprofil hin oder her.

Dennoch: Gut gemacht. Da gibt's nix.


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

Was an der Outdoor Aktiv Karte der Hammer ist:

man kann eine Tour recht einfach zusammenklicken, die Karte 'kennt' die Wege und legt den Pfad entsprechend. Funktioniert sogar erstaunlich oft fuer Trails.
Zeigt einem das Hoehenprofil
export nach GPX
Oesterreich!
Suedtirol!

=> TOP!


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2009)

ja, das ist ne sehr feine Sache.
Geht mit der TopoSwiss auch recht gut.
So erstellte ich dies Jahr einige Strecken, die ich aus mehreren Teilstrecken kombinierte.
Software + GPS ist einfach nur geil.....net mehr lang anhalten, überlegen...einfach draufladen, aufs Bike und ab gehts.
Die OnlineTopos werden sehr schnell immer besser.
Letztes Jahr war das bei weitem noch nicht so..... 

Wobei MM auch die ADFC-Radwege kennt und Touren erstellen kann...aber wer braucht das schon^^hehe.

bischen OT: Ich fahre mit crs/tcx, dann sehe ich, wieviel hm und m/km es noch bis zum Gipfel sind.
Mein Bruder dies Jahr neben mir, als er immer schneller wurde: Gleich haben wir's!
Ich: Moment: Ja, noch ca. 350hm und 4km! Er: Oha, mal langsam machen^^

Schon ne super Sache


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

ja, aber das outdoor active kostet nix


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat von euch vielleicht jmd Lust noch last minute ein Winterpokalteam zusammenzustellen? Bis zum 15.11 können noch Teams angemeldet werden, ich fänds als Motivationshilfe über den Winter ganz cool.
Würd mich auch gern mal unter der Woche bei nem Nightride anschließen. 
Bin nicht die Schnellste aber schon zufrieden, wenn man ab und zu mal auf mich wartet 

LG Gina


----------



## britta-ox (5. November 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch vielleicht jmd Lust noch last minute ein Winterpokalteam zusammenzustellen? Bis zum 15.11 können noch Teams angemeldet werden, ich fänds als Motivationshilfe über den Winter ganz cool.
> Würd mich auch gern mal unter der Woche bei nem Nightride anschließen.
> ...


Hallo Gina,
wir haben schon ein Team, das aber leider schon voll ist. Doch Volle the guide hat ein 2.team, die Meschuggen II aufgemacht und sucht noch Unterstützung. Wenn du Lust hast, meld dich doch bei ihm an!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/230

PS. Im WP ist es von Vorteil, wenn man langsam ist, da gibts nämlich Punkte für die Zeit, die man gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (5. November 2009)

Hallo Britta,

danke für den Tipp! 
Ich hab aber schon erste Rückmeldung per PN aus Tübingen. Ich würd jetzt noch ein paar Tage abwarten, ob sich noch jemand meldet, wenn nicht kommen wir vielleicht darauf zurück 

LG
Gina


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> ja, aber das outdoor active kostet nix



hehe, das stimmt! 
'nem geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2009)

@Sommersprosse: ich bin froh über jeden, der mit mir fahren geht. Heute Abend bin ich wieder unterwegs. Treffpunkt 18:15 beim Verkehrsverein.


----------



## Sommersprosse (6. November 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Sommersprosse: ich bin froh über jeden, der mit mir fahren geht. Heute Abend bin ich wieder unterwegs. Treffpunkt 18:15 beim Verkehrsverein.


 
Grundsätzlich voll gerne, ich kann nur leider Freitags fast nie. Gibts denn den Montagstermin noch, den der Frithjof mal eingeführt hat?


----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2009)

Den Termin gibt es, wenn sich zwei finden, die am Montag fahren wollen. Eine Regelmäßigkeit gab es in den letzten Wochen nicht.


----------



## pikehunter69 (7. November 2009)

@ all ,

hat jemand was für Sonntag geplant !?

würde evtl. gerne für maximal 3 Stunden die Gegend unsicher machen 

Alexander


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. November 2009)

Kommt auf meinen Verfassung Zustand und das Wetter drauf an.
Aber wir könnten mal so 13:30Uhr wie letzten Sonntag plannen


----------



## alböhi (7. November 2009)

´ne tour mach ich morgen keine - ich will nur spielen  

aber wer lust hat kann am sonntag um 10 uhr vormittag 
mit zum bucklerten fahren, wenn´s net regnet.

das wär´n 2 h hin incl. wegepflege in hülben, 1 1/2 h runter incl. purzeln  und eine 3/4 h zurück ins heim.

@lexander : mit´m auto bis dettingen spart 1 1/2 h  

keine kaffepause!

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (7. November 2009)

Doro und ich würden morgen auch gerne `ne Runde drehen, falls es (entgegen der Wettervorhersage) nicht regnet.

@lböhi: 10 Uhr find´ ich etwas früh. Bei der unsicheren Wetterlage wär´ der Serpentinen-Geheimtip von Michael (Bube) eine gute Alternative, da die Anfahrt kürzer ist.

Wegen meiner gerade halbwegs überstandenen Erkältung möcht´ ich auch maximal drei Stunden fahren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (7. November 2009)

Also ich wäre auch am Start, aber auch nicht unbedingt um 10Uhr. 

so ca. 3Std. fände ich auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (7. November 2009)

@all ,

muß morgen vormittag kurz nach Stuttgart , ab ca  11.30 Uhr wäre ich aber startklar.............!!!

Alexander


----------



## alböhi (7. November 2009)

o.k. start 11.30 bei hardy´s - die serpentinen mit der kurzen anfahrt - mark guided 

tschüss bis morgen


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. November 2009)

Dann bis morgen um 11:30Uhr.


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. November 2009)

mir wird es zeitlich wohl doch nicht reichen.
falls ich um halb zwölf nicht beim Hardys bin könnt ihr ohne mich los..........

Alexander


----------



## BikerRT (8. November 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## keepcool79 (8. November 2009)

Wird knapp bei uns, aber wir versuchen, halbwegs pünktlich zu sein.

Grüße aus Pfullingen,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (8. November 2009)

.... und auf dem sagenumwobenem klappersteigle hat unser " gast ", 
der ulli von flowride einige actionfotos gemacht, auf die alle dabeigewesenen gespannt sind.

trotz der nicht ganz so kurzen anfahrt und dem feuchtem laub 
war das wieder mal ein gelungener tag auf der alb  

gruss andreas


----------



## beat (8. November 2009)

Jau! 

Auch ich hatte mein Vergnügen und präsentiere euch zwei Aufnahmen von heute Nachmittag:

Zunächst mal ein etwas tristes Grau auf der nebligen Alb...




... und dann der "heiße Herbst" am berühmt-berüchtigten Klappersteigle.




Die weiteren Aufnahmen befinden sich in meiner "Trips"-Galerie.
Sorry, aber nicht jeder Schnappschuss war ein Volltreffer, und ausgerechnet vom Alböhi hab' ich keine gescheite Aufnahme hinbekommen. 

Auf ein Wiedersehen bei der Jubi-Tour der Sonntagsfahrer am 1. Advent hier bei mir in Stuttgart, zu der ihr alle herzlich eingeladen seid!


----------



## mtbjahn (9. November 2009)

...und hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.
@Uli: Nochmals danke für Deinen gestrigen Besuch, die Fotos und die Einladung zur Adventstour in Stuttgart!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (11. November 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hallo Britta,
> 
> danke für den Tipp!
> Ich hab aber schon erste Rückmeldung per PN aus Tübingen. Ich würd jetzt noch ein paar Tage abwarten, ob sich noch jemand meldet, wenn nicht kommen wir vielleicht darauf zurück
> ...


Hallo Gina,

supi

Zum Plaudern treffen sich die Meschuggen Pokaljäger hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304254

LG Britta


----------



## alböhi (13. November 2009)

na koa wunder, das hier nix mehr läuft, wenn sich d´leit in ´nem anderen thread zum klassischem tübinger treff verabreden. 
ich hätt heut richtig bock was in tü zu unternehmen


----------



## aka (13. November 2009)

Der Tübinger Treff findet doch regelmässig jeden Freitag um 18:15 statt, da brauchts doch keine Ankündigung oder Verabredung


----------



## alböhi (14. November 2009)

seh ich anders. leider bin ich im auch schon einige male trotz ankündigung 
allein  am treff gestanden. und da ich extra aus rt komme 
und gar nicht gern alleine zum biken geh ........

du kannst dich halt 1. nicht drauf verlassen, das jemand kommt
und wie soll´n es neulinge und besucher checken?

gruss andreas

ps.: fanomenal, wie kurzweilig die tour gestern war. 
eine schöne laue " spätsomernacht ". 
respekt den unterbeleuchteten


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Ja super coole Tour gestern, aber im Auto hat mich dann irgendwie die Kälte eingeholt. Hab übel geschlottert.

@Christoph
Kannst mir bitte nochmal den Namen der Lampe und des Versenders schicken. Will mir echt schnellst möglich ne Helmlampe kaufen! ....aber vielleicht eine bei der das Augenlicht der Mitfahrer nicht in Gefahr gerät 

LG
Gina


----------



## loretto6 (14. November 2009)

Die DX-Helmlampe gibt es hier:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Bitte beachten: günstiger Preis, aber lange Lieferzeit! Falls jemand mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen will, es gibt noch Alternativen aus deutscher Kleinserienfabrikation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2009)

ja, die DX ist der Hammer 
Wenn die an ist, sieht man meine Zur-Arbeit-fahr-IxonSpeed nicht mehr 

(man beachte aber wie loretto6 schon sagt, die lange Lieferzeit, und die schwankende Qualität, siehe nähreres im DX-Fred. Da muß öfters mal nachgearbeitet werden...).
Und evt. gleich Adapter fürs deutsche Steckdöschen mitbestellen, falls keiner zuhause rumliegt.

Wenn sie zu spottig ist, gibts für paar Euronen andere Linsen, werd ich mir auch eine holen, mehr dazu im Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6540186#post6540186


----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

hat jemand Lust morgen auf ne Biketour?


----------



## loretto6 (14. November 2009)

Wann willst Du denn los? Ich kann nur bis 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch für ne Tour zu haben.


----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

Wäre so gegen 12 Uhr in Tü los gefahren


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Hm, 12 Uhr Start ist mir eigentlich auch zu spät. Ging auch früher?
Oder Christoph hättet du sonst Lust auf ne Morgenrunde?

LG Gina


----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

Wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Am Liebsten nicht viel später als 10 Uhr...


----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

Ok, dann quäle ich mich aus dem Bett ^^. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Da du aus Dettenhausen kommst, würde sich evtl. Bebenhausen ganz gut anbieten.


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Bebenhausen wär ok, ich kann aber auch gerne nach Tübingen kommen. Mein Bike ist vom Tübinger Freitagsnightride eh noch im Auto. 

Ich bin leider nicht die Schnellste, ich hoffe das ist ok für dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

Bin gerade auch nicht in Form. Daher passt das optimal. Lass uns in Bebenhausen treffen, von da können wir dann entscheiden, wo es lang gehen soll. Bin dann um 10:00 bei den Autoparkplätzen.


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. November 2009)

Alles klar, super
Morgen, 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Bebenhausen

Nur zur Sicherheit, du meinst den Parkplatz vor Bebenhausen links (von Tübingen aus gesehen) ?


----------



## vale-feil (14. November 2009)

ja


----------



## loretto6 (15. November 2009)

Ich schau mal, ob ich´s schaff, bis dahin wach zu sein.


----------



## Sommersprosse (18. November 2009)

Hat jmd Lust auf nen gemütlichen Nightride am Freitag?


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2009)

klar doch - mein ziel ist nürtingen und die sattelstütze hab ich dabei, falls du mit mir fährst.

ich starte um 18.30 in k´furt und warte dort gern auf die tübinger nightrider. dann können wir one way über die neckarbegleittrails gemeinsam fahren.

gruss andreas

[email protected]: der " stoff " ist da.


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. November 2009)

Super, dann kann ich gleich meine "neue" Lampe testen. 
Wenn du nach Nürtingen fährst, dreh ich dann einfach irgendwann auf halber/dreiviertel Strecke wieder bei Richtung Dettenhausen.


----------



## BikerRT (19. November 2009)

gibts schon Pläne für´s Wochenende?


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2009)

schön - dann bis 18.30 vorm subway an der tanke

kommt noch wer von tü?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (20. November 2009)

Hallo Andreas!
Wenn Du/Ihr durch den Neckartrail zu Oli düst, fahr ich mit Bube 17:30 von Riederich aus - Schließlich solls ja ne Sternfahrt werden. Weißt Du was von den Ulmern???

Wer sich mir anschließen möchte z.B. 17:00 ab Sondelfinger Bahnhof, kann sich noch bei mir melden (PN mit Mobil-Nr.)
Bis heut abnd!
P.S.: Warme Klamotten nicht vergessen - es soll heut Nacht kalt werden  ( - spätestens am frühen Morgen!!!)
Toddel


----------



## Adrian RT (20. November 2009)

Werde dann auch um 18.30 Uhr an der K-Furter-Tanke/Subway sein und mich aber irgendwann abseilen...


----------



## BikerRT (21. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust morgen falls das Wetter hält ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. November 2009)

Wollte ich auch grad fragen.ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei. Gerne auch etwas später.


----------



## BikerRT (21. November 2009)

machen wir doch 13:00 Uhr am Hardy´s Bike Shop


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. November 2009)

alles klar. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zauberschrauber (22. November 2009)

Moinsen!

Heute morgen klappe ich die Augen auf, steht ein Specialized FSR vor der Tür (OK, es war auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite ;-) 
Eine Stunde später stand's da immer noch.
Nicht abgeschlossen.
Ich hab's dann vor den Unholden der Weststadt in Sicherheit gebracht.
Da das Velo böööös gebraucht aussah (Stichwort artgerechte Haltung) schreib ich's hier mal rein. Also: Wer eins entwendet bekommen hat, PM an mich unds alles wird gut. Wenn sich bis Mi / Do keiner meldet, geht's zum Fundbureau.

FYI

Urs


----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756 - Besucht uns doch!


----------



## toddel1 (24. November 2009)

Hey Leute!
Bitte die Augen offen und den Terminkalender freihalten.
Kurze Info aus der Plauderecke: Die Jahresabschlussfahrt wird wohl auf´m Gelände der Nürtinger stattfinden.

@Oli
Hätte als Strecken-Vorschlag Lenninger Tal, Teck, Hohenneuffen. Und anschließend ins Thermalbad Beuren oder Urach zum Abhängen bzw. Bike-Putzen 

Grüssle
Toddel


----------



## Adrian RT (26. November 2009)

Heute jemand Lust auf den Donnerstag Nightride? Bitte posten oder PM!

So gegen 19.00 Uhr? - Treffpunkt Bauhaus/Hardys Bike Shop...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## loretto6 (26. November 2009)

Folgt eigentlich jemand der Einladung von Beat am Sonntag? Ich würde gerne mit, sollte aber um 18 Uhr wieder in TÜ sein.


----------



## Bube (26. November 2009)

jau, scheine kommen zu können...


----------



## loretto6 (26. November 2009)

Fährst Du mit dem Rad oder mit Auto nach S. Falls Auto, wäre noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## Adrian RT (26. November 2009)

@Bube: dein "scheine kommen zu können" bezieht sich wohl auf S!?! Heute abend also keiner am Start?


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2009)

für sonntag abends, nach dem glühwein suche ich noch mitfahrer für die rückfahrt von stuttgart.

carpe noctem andreas

@ christoph : ) das beste verpasste, wenn´d so früh heim fahrst.


----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit dem Rad oder mit Auto nach S. Falls Auto, wäre noch ein Plätzchen frei?



Auto, und es wäre noch ein Plätzchen frei.
Allerdings ab Riederich...
Werde allerdings nen Punsch drinken (Frau Werwolf sagt: Des ghert sich so",  aber sicher nicht versumpfen 




Adrian RT schrieb:


> ... Heute abend also keiner am Start?...




    Treff janz normal um 17:30 *Im* Caffee Winter / Riederich


Gruß  

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2009)

Ist denn heute Abend jemand in Tübingen am Start. Könnte meine neue Lampe vorführen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. November 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde ab Nürtingen/Metzingen /Reutlingen?
Start dachte ich so 10,11 Uhr

Antworten bitte im "Nürtingen"-Thread

Gruß Oli


----------



## blauwild (27. November 2009)

@loretto: ist jetzt zwar ziemlich kurzfristig - aber wenn du dich bis 19h30  noch rückmeldest, könnte ich um 20h00  an der touri-info sein... bei früherer rückmeldung natürlich auch etwas früher...

vielleicht bis dann!


tja schade - naja dann ein anderes mal!


----------



## loretto6 (28. November 2009)

Ja schade, aber da war ich schon unterwegs Richtung Wurmlinger Kapelle - bis zum nächsten Mal dann.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. November 2009)

@Christoph und andere Interessierte:
FÃ¼r die Tour in Stuttgart hÃ¤ttÂ´ ich noch `nen Platz im Auto zu vergeben. Da ich auch nicht (oder zumindest nicht allzu lange) in verschwitzten Klamotten auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt rumstehen will, wÃ¤rÂ´s fÃ¼r mich kein Problem, gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder im Raum RT/TÃ zu sein.

Falls gerade jemand nach `ner halbwegs preiswerten und gelÃ¤ndetauglichen Beleuchtung sucht:
Ich bin nun zweimal mit `ner Kombination von Fenix am Helm und Ixon IQ am Lenker gefahren. Einzeln sind sie beide nicht der Hit, aber zusammen ergÃ¤nzen sie sich optimal!

GruÃ,

Mark

P.S. Braucht jemand `nen Laufradsatz mit XT-6-Loch-Naben und Sun Equalizer 29 Felgen (neun bis zehn Monate gefahren, VK deutlich unter 100â¬)?


----------



## toddel1 (28. November 2009)

Hi, Leute!

Dieses WOE kann ich leider nicht biken, im November sind bei uns tierisch viele Familienfeiertage.
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß in Stuggitown!
Grüßle 
Toddel


----------



## loretto6 (28. November 2009)

Hallo Mark
ich würde den Platz im Auto gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Ich sollte halt um 18 Uhr wieder da sein, weil ich zum Essen eingeladen bin und das will ich nicht verpassen.

Wg Beleuchtung: eine DX am Helm ist eigentlich schon ausreichend, das ist meine Erfahrung von gestern. Kommt auch deutlich billiger als Ixon und Fenix.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. November 2009)

@Christoph:
Ist es für Dich in Ordnung, wenn wir uns dann morgen um 12:10 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt treffen?

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Die DX hat aus meiner Sicht auch ein paar Nachteile gegenüber Fenix und Ixon IQ (Lieferzeit, schwankende Qualität, Blenden anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer). Aber das hab´ ich nur gelesen, Du hast ja auch die praktische Erfahrung.


----------



## loretto6 (28. November 2009)

@Mark: is gebongt, vielen Dank. Bringe übrigens die Lampe mit, kannst Du dann mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Dezember 2009)

Jemand Lust auf nen gemütlichen Nightride morgen abend?


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

